# The Big Bad Fillers Complaining Thread -- Complain about fillers here!



## TheHolyDarkness (Jun 16, 2005)

Ok, due to the countless threads about the quality of fillers being made and the constant remarks even in other threads about the fillers, I'm going ahead and keep this as filler discussion thread. Of course you can still make threads about the new episodes, but if the thread revolves around "I don't like fillers because..." or "I like fillers because..." please post it here. Here you can vent your anger towards the anime team story writers or praise them, whatever you prefer, just stop spawning fillers "like/dislike" discussions everywhere. IMPORTANT: Only in this thread you're allowed to post manga spoilers in tags, remember ONLY here. This will stay as a sticky until the fillers are over.
Thanks. Arigatou. Merci. Grazie. // Axass

:chs Episode 139::

Yeah... I was liking this filler. While it was still funny.  But now that I see Sakura and Naruto meeting up with Oro in a filler context...

Yeah. Its stupid looking. Reminds me of how its much too soon for Oro and Kabuto to show up again. 

Is this fiiller arc done yet?   I officially want like the ******* ****** story now please.


Are we there yet? ?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
How bout now?
Are we there yet?














































How bout now? ::cries::


----------



## Rakumaru (Jun 16, 2005)

Haha I think like you lmao


----------



## Hinata is so cute (Jun 17, 2005)

It's not Orochimaru.

It's Kabuto's genjutsu.

So obvious.


----------



## mgrace (Jun 17, 2005)

Fillers are not great.... I'm glad I haven't seen this arc.... I saw one of the episodes and I was glad I missed them... :Lame...


----------



## o0ps (Jun 17, 2005)

I'm pretty much fed up with the Naruto anime as of awhile back. All these fillers are repetative in dialogue, they say the same things over and over not to mention both Naruto AND Jiraiya doing Rasengan.

I still download and watch but it's just not the same anymore.


----------



## mgrace (Jun 17, 2005)

Do they have flash backs in fillers???? Hahahhaa


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jun 17, 2005)

mgrace said:
			
		

> Do they have flash backs in fillers???? Hahahhaa



that is not big deal with flash backs it is short flash backs! i dont understand most people was piss off at filler  well.. that is your choice !


----------



## metronomy (Jun 17, 2005)

139 all in all, was actually not a bad episode at all.


----------



## Panzer Kunst (Jun 17, 2005)

I have nothing to complain about thus far. Filler is filler, but at least we're getting some nice animation out of it. I'm very interested to see what they'll do with Sakura here, as I do not read the manga and don't know what to expect. This is her moment to shine, if she gets a moment at all.


----------



## metronomy (Jun 17, 2005)

I thought the whole Jiraiya bit was very, very intresting.


----------



## TheHolyDarkness (Jun 17, 2005)

The thing is... with this Oro and Kabuto showing up, this filler as entered the realm of cheesy posr-Rescue arc fanfiction for me.  

And I've read better post-Rescue arc fanfiction.

Such as


----------



## nEoMaRz (Jun 17, 2005)

I also believe it is a genjutsu. I also think Orochimaru is nowhere near there and is somewhere training andpreparing Sasuke making him stronger.


----------



## theoneandonly (Jun 18, 2005)

of course that is a genjutsu...i don't think Orochimaru will come and fight a genin... and in his current state it's true that he is currently training sasuke


----------



## Hayabusa (Jun 18, 2005)

Do you people EVER stop complaining?


----------



## Raiza (Jun 18, 2005)

Hayabusa said:
			
		

> Do you people EVER stop complaining?


My sentiments exactly.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jun 18, 2005)

FewAgainstMany said:
			
		

> 139 all in all, was actually not a bad episode at all.



I enjoyed that episode very much actually! very decent animation!


----------



## De Monies (Jun 18, 2005)

i really like fillers - they're usually funny and yer i jus like them thats all  ep 139 is good! with great animation!! i rekon its not orchimaru its taht illusion technique that orichimaru used on them in the forest of death, hence the flashback - that is why sakura got all stunned


----------



## Edensanktogrief (Jun 20, 2005)

If they didn't put in fillers then the anime would catch up and overrun the manga... there really isn't much of a choice, but overall, I prefer the actual stories.


----------



## TEK (Jun 20, 2005)

I'm glad there are fillers to help us Narutowhores deal with the time. If they didn't do fillers and instead went on a break, we'd all go crazy waiting for it to return. The manga people, such as myself, would still have the manga every week but I for one would greatly miss the anime being there every week. The one thing I do hope though is that the anime doesn't ruin the series because of these fillers. Time will tell us though whether or not this will happen.


----------



## Chas3265 (Jun 20, 2005)

Hinata is so cute said:
			
		

> It's not Orochimaru.
> 
> It's Kabuto's genjutsu.
> 
> So obvious.



That's what I was hoping.


----------



## n8dogg (Jun 21, 2005)

Tell you the truth, the Naruto story in general is starting to get slightly trite and repetitive...  Things pick up later on, thankfully, but it is growing a bit tiresome.

The problem I think is the fact that Naruto follows the whole shonen manga formula too closely.  

1. Main character is a young, brash or hyper kid.  

2. There is always a more powerful foe that's IMPOSSIBLE to EVER beat, yet the main character manages to find some way to come on top.  Usually using his or her will power or something like that... 

3. The bad guy always emphesizes on "materialistic" aspects of anything.  For Pokemon?  "I use the pokemon as my tools to fight, not my friends!"  For Yakitate! Japan?  "I know all the techniques in the world, but I don't bake with any FEELING!"  For Naruto?  "I'm much stronger than you, but I lack the proper will to fight with my all!"  Etc etc...  

4. It seems as though the good guy is winning, but suddenly, the bad guy starts to laugh.  Quietly at first, then it gets louder and more maniacal.

I just wish shonen manga wasn't so... one sided.  It's always the bad guy dominating the fight until the VERY LAST SECOND WHEN THE GOOD GUY PULLS THROUGH FOR AN UNBELIEVABLE FINISH.

Gah, maybe I'm ranting a little.  It's late.

Yes, tired of the fillers, but this one isn't too bad.  Think it's stupid that they're going to Oro's place though.  Couldn't they have done fillers that focused on some other people for a change???


----------



## TheHolyDarkness (Jun 21, 2005)

n8dogg said:
			
		

> Tell you the truth, the Naruto story in general is starting to get slightly trite and repetitive...  Things pick up later on, thankfully, but it is growing a bit tiresome.
> 
> The problem I think is the fact that Naruto follows the whole shonen manga formula too closely.
> 
> ...



Precisely my point.


----------



## Ninja Genius (Jun 22, 2005)

TheHolyDarkness said:
			
		

> :chs Episode 139::
> 
> Yeah... I was liking this filler. While it was still funny.  But now that I see Sakura and Naruto meeting up with Oro in a filler context...
> 
> ...




With that said and done I suggest watching eps 140 once it gets done and revise your opinions.


----------



## RaZzy (Jun 22, 2005)

Watch bleach.. it's alot better than naruto.
This filler isn't the best, but after Gaara vs Naruto arc it kinda went downwards anyway.

(got neg. reputation for this post......................so sad.......................)


----------



## Pandatot (Jun 22, 2005)

*Hands everyone _still_ complaining about the filler episodes tear-free shampoo*

Please get over it


----------



## Soul Fang (Jun 22, 2005)

There will always be whiners out there. They are a plaugue you cant eliminate.


----------



## TheHolyDarkness (Jun 22, 2005)

RaZzy said:
			
		

> Watch bleach.. it's alot better than naruto.
> This filler isn't the best, but after Gaara vs Naruto arc it kinda went downwards anyway.



I do watch Bleach. But I'm already in the habit of watching Naruto for one-hundred and thirty nine episodes. Can't I watch both?

Seriously though, how come the animation quality of Bleach seems to be more consistent and of a higher value to Naruto's?  And why can't Naruto's fillers just focus on the funny?  That way they'd be less to whine about it going off tangent with the manga.




			
				Soul Fang said:
			
		

> There will always be whiners out there. They are a plaugue you cant eliminate.



:bservers his own work::

Touche >.<


----------



## captainpg (Jun 22, 2005)

TheHolyDarkness said:
			
		

> I do watch Bleach. But I'm already in the habit of watching Naruto for one-hundred and thirty nine episodes. Can't I watch both?
> 
> Seriously though, how come the animation quality of Bleach seems to be more consistent and of a higher value to Naruto's? And why can't Naruto's fillers just focus on the funny? That way they'd be less to whine about it going off tangent with the manga.
> 
> Touche >.<


You actually answered your own question: Because Bleach is animated by the same two studios responsible for the better animated Naruto episodes, hence outsourcing Naruto episodes to other studios.


----------



## Kakashi_Love (Jun 22, 2005)

does anybody know when the filler will end? and how long is it?


----------



## n8dogg (Jun 22, 2005)

Naruto is more popular than Bleach, although both animes are excellent and of the same calibur.  And because of all the action crammed into each storyline, the deadlines for Naruto are so much more scrunched together, due to their primetime schedule.  Obviously, consistancy has to be sacrificed for speed.


----------



## Miss CCV (Jun 23, 2005)

Episode 140 was...WHOA...


----------



## Rin. (Jun 23, 2005)

Its kinda weird how the quality of this filler is better than most arcs.


----------



## Tsuuga (Jun 23, 2005)

I can't really think of anything to say. I thought it was painfully obvious from the beginning. This thread is pretty much rendered moot.


----------



## Raiza (Jun 23, 2005)

I thought the filler arc started out good, but now it has gone from good to wierd. Guess I'll have to see how the rest turns out.


----------



## Praetoriani (Jun 23, 2005)

Next episode heavily involves sakura pwning!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 23, 2005)

It's just a filler... even if it goes away from the manga a bit, who cares? It's their own anime show, and they can do whatever they wish with it, like movies based off of books.

For those that only watch the anime, they probably wouldn't care less, except they are constantly seeing people cry about how it's going against the manga.

For those of use that read the manga and watch the anime, we can just sit back and enjoy the show, fully realizing that this never happened in the true story, and leave it at that.

The fillers are entertaining, and that's all they are meant to do.


----------



## rubbereruben (Jun 23, 2005)

Damn, this filler arc sucks nads. The story isn't progressing at all, nothing new happens, and it's about Sakura, which is enough to make me shit my pants of disgust.

Seriously, I'd rather watch Naruto train or anybody train with their teachers. Or at least show the episode where Naruto leaves to go train and not show any episodes, because this filler is downgrading everything.

I mean, Naruto fought and won against a jounin? C'mon... that's just gay. He didn't even have to try. 

And nobody tells me that jounin in the rice country are so gay that they can't even win against a genin...

Just shoot me already.


----------



## Hinata is so cute (Jun 23, 2005)

rubbereruben said:
			
		

> Damn, this filler arc sucks nads. The story isn't progressing at all, nothing new happens, and it's about Sakura, which is enough to make me shit my pants of disgust.
> 
> Seriously, I'd rather watch Naruto train or anybody train with their teachers. Or at least show the episode where Naruto leaves to go train and not show any episodes, because this filler is downgrading everything.
> 
> ...



Yeah cause Naruto doesn't have any like, special powers or anything.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jun 23, 2005)

wow i dont know so many people complain about filler since it is free show , huh? if you got boring by filler ? then check it out at another anime  or get a life! i dont want be rash person but it is not nice to rash about show of naruto ,,


----------



## Hinata is so cute (Jun 23, 2005)

raptor02_2001 said:
			
		

> wow i dont know so many people complain about filler since it is free show , huh? if you got boring by filler ? then check it out at another anime  or get a life! i dont want be rash person but it is not nice to rash about show of naruto ,,



Wow I don't know how so many people complain about people complaining about filler, since it is a free forum, huh? If you get bored by the complains then check out another forum, or get a life! I don't want to be a rash person but....well...I have no idea what you were talking about here so I can't really recreate it.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jun 23, 2005)

This filler arc is at least a bit entertaining. Better than the tea country arc at least *barfs*... Nah, this arc is pretty well written. I think they were more ready for this filler arc and had more time to make up a good story. Wonder if it will be allowed on American television after Kagerou pulling her heart out. Even I thought that was a bit disgusting. Luckily I have a strong stomach :/


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jun 23, 2005)

SimpatiK said:
			
		

> This filler arc is at least a bit entertaining. Better than the tea country arc at least *barfs*... Nah, this arc is pretty well written. I think they were more ready for this filler arc and had more time to make up a good story. Wonder if it will be allowed on American television after Kagerou pulling her heart out. Even I thought that was a bit disgusting. Luckily I have a strong stomach :/



It wasn't *THAT* gross to begin with.


----------



## natnavi (Jun 23, 2005)

although episode 139 was a decent episode, frankly speaking, overall this filler portion is a bore. compared to the main story, i think they are just trying to waste time so that the manga can have a significant lead. i thought most of the jokes in this fillers were lame. to me, i feel that the main author of naruto did not partake much in the creation of this part of the filler. 

i just can't wait for the next part of the anime


----------



## voltaicbore03 (Jun 23, 2005)

natnavi said:
			
		

> i think they are just trying to waste time so that the manga can have a significant lead.



That would be the purpose of having a filler arc, but hey, at least you see the point. As for all the filler haters out there, listen to the wiser posters who contend that filler beats a break in Naruto. Then, you might just be forced to...read the manga! *gets a bowl cut and a green jumpsuit* OH NOOOOO!

The one thing that gets me about this filler is the Sakura-hating. I think it's way too excessive. It's also weird, since Sakura was useful in the Tea Contry arc (swinging the mast of a burning ship around) and the movie (the Sakura special or whatever the cluster-bomb jutsu was called). No justice for Sakura-chan.


----------



## Anton (Jun 23, 2005)

I wont even dignify 140 with a commentary (all though Ive already done in another post). I hate this filler arc, I hate Sasame, Arashii, Kagerou and the whole funkin Fuuma clan, oh god I hate them. I hope they'll all die a slow and painfull death. Oh, wait... change that, I hope they'll die really quick! And I am SO tired of hearing Naruto say "Damn you Orochimaru! All they want is blabla bla bla bla". He says it 3-4 times per ep now.  
Decent animation in fillers doesnt make the fillers decent, and in this arc the animation doesnt help at all cause the story sucks. Why is Jiraiya so dumb, he ought to know that Oro has left and Tsunade shouldnt have let them go inte to the Devil's nest, thats just plain stupid. Why did she only send 3?!? cause they arent especially good at sneakin.


----------



## Core (Jun 24, 2005)

They have to make new badguys, unless you just want the filler arc to be Naruto and friends running away from Orochimaru. The only reason they sent 3 is because Jiraya asked for this mission for him, Naruto, and Sakura.


----------



## n8dogg (Jun 24, 2005)

Here's how I saw it...

"I must train so I can go to Orochimaru's place and save Sasuke!!"

"But first, I have to go to Orochimaru's place and save Sasuke!!"


----------



## Kimi Sama (Jun 24, 2005)

*Ok, I must admit, this last filler episode hasnt actualy been too bad!*

Aside from the stupidity of Naruto's last words of this ep, which I've made a thread for, I actualy found this episode fairly impressive.

The artwork was actualy above the usual standard for the series (certainly smoother then it has been sometimes at least), and while it was obvious as soon as he talked about suicide that it wasnt the real Kabuto, the whole "I make your heart go squish" jutsu was well concieved and quite cool.
If it hadnt been a filler, and also if it hadnt been Naruto (since he obviously cant die) it would have made a nice level of supense.
Also, Kabuto with no glasses and his hair let down was easily the coolest he's ever managed to look.

Additionaly the fact that it didnt turn out to be the real Oro and Kabu after all is a welcome relief, and nicely averts the plot sinking iceberg that was approaching us.

Looks like the anime team can do decent filler after all

My only real grumble is... why did Oro decide to have Arashi and Fairy BoyGirl pretend to be himself and Kabu at all, if he intended to kill everyone?


----------



## Smitty (Jun 24, 2005)

There are already a few threads on this topic...Like 3 posts down...


----------



## mgrace (Jun 24, 2005)

Who knows......... fillers are s bit weird..


----------



## Aman (Jun 24, 2005)

I didn't like it... But at least it was high filler level...


----------



## Potentialflip (Jun 24, 2005)

No Idate no Aoki means okay filler!!! Two more weeks!!!


----------



## Putschi (Jun 24, 2005)

Well , Animation of this filler arc is really great. Much better than for example everything including Kimimaro or Choujis fight.
But that doesn't change the fact that the story is just dumb. I mean, the whole stuff with Kabuto's heart was idiotic. Why did that weird butterfly girl have 2 suicide techniques anyways? Isn't that really dumb? And it didn't seem she planned anything else than this technique. And in the end, why didn't they have Arashi to be some kind of uber monster like it's from Bastard.
Well, this episode was the worst of this filler arc though it contained great animation and was still way better that anything from the tea country arc and even most than the "Rescue-Sasuke" crap.


----------



## lilbigzack (Jun 24, 2005)

Kimimaro Sama said:
			
		

> Looks like the anime team can do decent filler after all
> 
> My only real grumble is... why did Oro decide to have Arashi and Fairy BoyGirl pretend to be himself and Kabu at all, if he intended to kill everyone?



Maybe the mission was for the Fuuma Clan to be cannon fodder to delay the enemy and throw off the real whereabouts of Oro and Kabuto. since they were realatively weak, either they would get killed off anyways or kill the enemy in which case they would be of some use. its not unexpected that someone would come after them in their lair considering the chase to try to get Sasuke back. Its clear that Oro doesnt care about his subordinates after his reaction to kimimaro being dead.

for the record, I'm an anime watcher only and I still enjoy the anime episodes even though they are "filler." as long as theres some decent action and doesnt mess with the main story all that much.... I dont have a problem with it. Kinda wish I could see what happens with other ccharacters like Shino, Lee and Tenten. That would be a nice filler.


----------



## Kimi Sama (Jun 24, 2005)

Smitty said:
			
		

> There are already a few threads on this topic...Like 3 posts down...



Then go post in those, rather then posting spam.
I just checked and couldnt find any with the same topic as this one, which is saying how the new filler ep isnt so bad. 



			
				Putschi said:
			
		

> Why did that weird butterfly girl have 2 suicide techniques anyways? Isn't that really dumb?


Haha yeah that was quite dumb, wasnt it? Not only that but she failed BOTH times. Anyone who has a _Turn Into A Fairy Girl _ jutsu deserves it, frankly



			
				lilbigzack said:
			
		

> Kinda wish I could see what happens with other ccharacters like Shino, Lee and Tenten. That would be a nice filler.


Yes that would be a good idea. So far both filler arcs have only focused on Naruto, Sakura and Sasuke, and in this case just Naruto and Sakura. This bassically means ep after ep of Kage Bunshin-Rasengan combos and "it's a promise"/ "grr, I'll never forgive you!"
Fillers are a good chance to show more of the likes of Shino, who hasnt had a fight in 75 episodes


----------



## Cell_Shaded (Jun 24, 2005)

I think that these fillers really suck tbh. I just thin the plot is really bad for them and its turning into something obvious now e.g. you know Naruto aint gonna die so that whole heart thing was pretty dumb. I just don't like this whole Arashi shit that is going on. And where is Jiriya? He will most likely jump in to save the day in the next ep or something when they vs off against that thing. Also Naruto has more than Kage bunshin and Rasengan. Why don't they make him do some cool combos instead of repeating the same two. They are making the rasengan look weak, and making Naruto look it too. Its kinda going in the direction of dbz that naruto will always use the rasengan. They might aswell call it Kamehameha with the way this filler is going. 

I just want it to go back to the manga arc. But I guess I have Bleach to keep my Anime needs satisfied.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 24, 2005)

Well..I think the filler episodes are great sp far. I've been pleasantly surprised, especially in comparison to the Tea Country arc. I like how they made you think they were gonna rip a huge plot hole in Naruto and squashed it when Kabuto wasn't the real Kabuto. That was nice cuz it added some level of surpise to those are a little bit more informed about Naruto, like we are. It made me happy that they didn't blow the hole plot wide open. I wanna see how Sakura fares next episode. I'm getting tired of seeing her wimp out every time I think she's gonna get ballsy.

Anyway, the long and the short of it. I think these filler episodes are going quite well thusfar.


----------



## Bloofer (Jun 24, 2005)

OK, this has probably been mentioned elsewhere, but anyways:
MASKS?! What the hell? :S Butterfly girl and Arashi weren't skilled enough to perform a Henge no Jutsu? ^^ They wear masks, but somehow they manage to get the same voices as Kabuto and Orochimaru. This is stupid.
Or am I missing something here? 

They've worked hard to invent some of the dumbest looking jutsus ever for this filler. They're probably inspired by Pok?mon.
 - BUTTERFREE, USE STUN SPORE!!!111

Oh, and that thing with the Chakra strings was pretty stupid too. At least according to me.


----------



## AndroidKing (Jun 25, 2005)

Bloofer said:
			
		

> OK, this has probably been mentioned elsewhere, but anyways:
> MASKS?! What the hell? :S Butterfly girl and Arashi weren't skilled enough to perform a Henge no Jutsu? ^^ They wear masks, but somehow they manage to get the same voices as Kabuto and Orochimaru. This is stupid.
> Or am I missing something here?


hmph thats not the first time ive seen that move. its not stupid and you are missing something. id say about 90% of the naruto community has seen that move before but i cant say more  

edit: actually forget that. its the same move oro used when he fights the third. in that fight he peeled off his oro face to reveal the girl body. im guessing that just how henge works or some special way oro does it.


----------



## JayG (Jun 25, 2005)

Cell_Shaded said:
			
		

> I think that these fillers really suck tbh. I just thin the plot is really bad for them and its turning into something obvious now e.g. you know Naruto aint gonna die so that whole heart thing was pretty dumb. I just don't like this whole Arashi shit that is going on. And where is Jiriya? He will most likely jump in to save the day in the next ep or something when they vs off against that thing. Also Naruto has more than Kage bunshin and Rasengan. Why don't they make him do some cool combos instead of repeating the same two. They are making the rasengan look weak, and making Naruto look it too. Its kinda going in the direction of dbz that naruto will always use the rasengan. They might aswell call it Kamehameha with the way this filler is going.
> 
> I just want it to go back to the manga arc. But I guess I have Bleach to keep my Anime needs satisfied.



Uh, you do realize, that since Naruto has reappeared in the manga, the ONLY thing he's used are kagebunshins and a 
*Spoiler*: __ 



variation of rasengan


 right?

OK, he also used 
*Spoiler*: __ 



that scroll shuriken summon


, but for the most part it's kagebunshin and rasengan.


----------



## Ainsin (Jun 25, 2005)

Comparing this filler to the horror that was the 'Tea Country' filler, this is a great filler. I enjoyed the last episode, though I thought it was a little gruesome (with the whole 'heart out of the body' thing). I was kinda hoping Sakura would go Tsnaude in this episode... guess I have to wait till next week   

I don't understand the mask thing either. Henge no jutsu would have been easier, but the Naruto animators have strange ideas.


----------



## naruto-koen (Jun 25, 2005)

man this filler really sucks!!!

They need to end this as soon as possible... instead of making this 5 or more episodes longer... just end this filler and make kakashi story longer...

really, it was the first time: I was dissapointing, this is not the eps of naruto I want to see...


----------



## Kimi Sama (Jun 25, 2005)

Bloofer said:
			
		

> MASKS?! What the hell? :S Butterfly girl and Arashi weren't skilled enough to perform a Henge no Jutsu? ^^ They wear masks, but somehow they manage to get the same voices as Kabuto and Orochimaru. This is stupid.
> Or am I missing something here?



Not only did they have the right voices, but I'm pretty damn sure they actualy changed BODY SHAPE when they took the masks off!
Fairy BoyGirl is far smaller and more slight then Kabuto (who is about the same size as Kakashi), and when he revealed his face I'm certain his body actualy became smaller again. How lame is that?
Plus Orochi is like, 6 feet tall and slim, and that Arashi guy was all broad.

I guess the anime team thought a mask would be more "dramatic" somehow...

And if it wasnt Oro, why was Sakura all paralysed the "killing intent" thing?

Ok, so maybe it wasnt so good after all actualy... although its easily miles above the Tea arc, and much better then the rest of this arc has been.

Of course, 101 will always be the king of filler eps


----------



## Vodrake (Jun 25, 2005)

Kimimaro Sama said:
			
		

> Not only did they have the right voices, but I'm pretty damn sure they actualy changed BODY SHAPE when they took the masks off!
> Fairy BoyGirl is far smaller and more slight then Kabuto (who is about the same size as Kakashi), and when he revealed his face I'm certain his body actualy became smaller again. How lame is that?
> Plus Orochi is like, 6 feet tall and slim, and that Arashi guy was all broad.
> 
> ...



On the masks, perhaps it's some kind of jutsu developed by Orochimaru. If I  remember correctly, it was a mask Orochimaru pulled off against the third when he turned into a woman, and his voice and body shape changed as well.

And I don't think Sakura was paralysed by killing intent as much as the "fact" that The Orochimau was standing there before her. The guy who killed the third Hokage and convinced Sasuke to betray his Country would have that kind of effect on her.


But I do also think that this filler is better than the "Tea Country" arc, even if that one was slightly more believable. And yes, 101 rules them all.


----------



## Bloofer (Jun 25, 2005)

AndroidKing said:
			
		

> hmph thats not the first time ive seen that move. its not stupid and you are missing something. id say about 90% of the naruto community has seen that move before but i cant say more



Can't recall that ever happening. Well well.



			
				AndroidKing said:
			
		

> edit: actually forget that. its the same move oro used when he fights the third. in that fight he peeled off his oro face to reveal the girl body. im guessing that just how henge works or some special way oro does it.



But then it was still Orochimaru, using that girls body, wasn't it? Not another person acting as Orochimaru?
...I'd reread the manga and rewatch the anime if I had the strength.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jun 25, 2005)

Well i thought this whole ep was "Naruto meets Resident Evil". I mean with the heart thing and the Arashi combined ninja body whatever. =P

Anyway i though this filler was a good one though where the hell is Jiraiya. I bet he is gonna appear in the next one and save the day or at least still be delayed.

Plus Kabuto does look cool with his hair down but my lil bro said he looks like Inuyasha's bro XD.

Also for the mask thing, yea i agree Oro did the same thing b4 the Sound Invasion and didn't he disguise his voice to be the Kazekage's. It must be a jutsu thing of Oro...


----------



## Kahve (Jun 25, 2005)

Hinata is so cute said:
			
		

> So obvious.


Now we know how obvious it really was


----------



## Anton (Jun 25, 2005)

Off course its hard to come up with filler stories and certaintly badguys, cause they cant make them too cool or anything like that. But that's just an excuse, I still think they're really bad.

Yeah I know that Jiraiya asked for the mission but what the heck was he and Tsuande thinking about. "Yeah, what the heck go visit Orochimaru. It could be fun." If they really wanted Sasuke back they could have sent at least two teams and if they were only going to spy, they really sucked at it.


----------



## Anton (Jun 25, 2005)

Exactly!!


----------



## Darkreapyr (Jun 25, 2005)

Did you just agree with your own post?


----------



## stomponfrogs (Jun 25, 2005)

Hinata is so cute said:
			
		

> Wow I don't know how so many people complain about people complaining about filler, since it is a free forum, huh? If you get bored by the complains then check out another forum, or get a life! I don't want to be a rash person but....well...I have no idea what you were talking about here so I can't really recreate it.


Wow, did you manage to just complain about people complaining about people complaining about the filler? That's some pretty impressive/confusing stuff. I think people have the right to complain about whatever they want, since it's a free forum as you said.

Back on topic though, I actually like the filler. Since I both read the manga and watch the anime, I usually know what's going to happen in the anime. The filler has succeeded in surprising me with the new episode. The above average animation and potential development of Sakura's character (since she was always on screen and never really did anything) help, in my opinion. 

Then again, I can see how most of you can be annoyed knowing that since it's a filler, it won't really change anything by itself. I don't know why, but it really doesn't bother me for some reason. To each his own, right?


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jun 25, 2005)

Darkreapyr said:
			
		

> Did you just agree with your own post?



me too, i am wonder about that ! Lol!


----------



## kakoishii (Jun 26, 2005)

fear not 13 more episodes of the filler arc to go. You will not be disapointed with the next upcoming arc so don't worry about things will be good again soon.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 26, 2005)

Since what episode have you been having problems with? 

Since episode 136, the anime has been on a filler arc that was not in the manga. It should go for about (as kakoishii said above me) 13 more episodes till it stops and gets back on track.


----------



## Seany (Jun 26, 2005)

yea don't worry all of this wierd stuff is just filler, it will get back to the good stuff soon. And omg 13 episodes!?? that is incredibly boring, but i guess its gd for the anime, its just that  we wont be at the gd stuff till december...


----------



## kakoishii (Jun 26, 2005)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> yea don't worry all of this wierd stuff is just filler, it will get back to the good stuff soon. And omg 13 episodes!?? that is incredibly boring, but i guess its gd for the anime, its just that  we wont be at the gd stuff till december...


are you serious that long REALY! hmmm...I never really thought how long it would take till now but I guess I should have relized 13 eps=13 weeks and that is about 3 and half months....wait a second that's not december that's more like the end of September or the beginning of October not December.


----------



## Seany (Jun 26, 2005)

yea hehe i kinda went over board abit..., but its still at the end of the year which bugs


----------



## kakoishii (Jun 26, 2005)

weird thing about it is once the real arc starts the dub will be starting in US too it'll be weird watching time skip naruto and then dubling back to watch pre time skip naruto


----------



## JouninWolf (Jun 26, 2005)

The episode's were good until naruto vs sasuke. From then it was going downhill at a very very fast rate. I mean come on, the clan that Naruto is going up against is weaker than anyone else he fought. And the new enemy from 140? Ew, wtf, and Ahhhhhh! Its just so stupid. Freaking hunchback lol! Anyways, hopefully theyll fix it like some people have inducted.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 26, 2005)

JouninWolf said:
			
		

> The episode's were good until naruto vs sasuke. From then it was going downhill at a very very fast rate. I mean come on, the clan that Naruto is going up against is weaker than anyone else he fought. And the new enemy from 140? Ew, wtf, and Ahhhhhh! Its just so stupid. Freaking hunchback lol! Anyways, hopefully theyll fix it like some people have inducted.



It's a filler. You can pretend it never existed, if you want. =/


----------



## metronomy (Jun 26, 2005)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> It's a filler. You can pretend it never existed, if you want. =/


And, they sure as hell will when the fillers are over.


----------



## Xyphere (Jun 26, 2005)

kakoishii said:
			
		

> fear not 13 more episodes of the filler arc to go. You will not be disapointed with the next upcoming arc so don't worry about things will be good again soon.



Where did you read this?


----------



## unimatrixzer0 (Jun 26, 2005)

Where are you getting 13 more filler episodes? Any titles to those?


----------



## Raspeh (Jun 26, 2005)

*about the filler..*

can we actually get some intelligent discussion about it? instead of saying something lame like "omg its filler it sucks so hard lets see mr kakashi do something that kishi wanted", try saying "omg this arc sucks because <insert good reason here>". i'm pretty sick of seeing it. i get the feeling that so many people skip the analysis and just say it sucks because it's filler. 

i don't care whether you adore it or what, but try backing it up with something better than that the original didn't have it.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 26, 2005)

The whole 13 episode thing was a prediction spawned by me. 

Since, I believe the anime will finally move on to the timeskip once the new opening is over. It'd make sense to start Part 2 with a fresh, new opening, right? 


*Spoiler*: _Slight Manga Spoilers. Stay away anime only watchers! [/Spoiler_ 



Since Kakashi Gaiden moved real quickly (two chapter were just fight scenes), I predict the whole sidestory will take 2 episodes in the anime. 

Now, the new opening began at episode 129....we're now on 140. 12 episodes so far. Assuming that the new opening will play for the normal 26 episodes.....

26-12 = 14. 

Assuming that Kakashi Gaiden takes 2 episodes....

14-2=12. 

12 episodes of filler left, i predict. 13 is an out-of-date number.


----------



## zeoblade (Jun 26, 2005)

*I agree fillers aren't as good*



			
				unimatrixzer0 said:
			
		

> Where are you getting 13 more filler episodes? Any titles to those?



I guess the anime people want to make more money from the the writer's manga. Does the writer write these "filler" episodes or does the anime team do this on their own accord? If they do it on their own accord, isn't it changing the writer's plan for Naruto?

I agree with some of the  comments, before the Chuunin exam and the Chuunin exam up until the 3rd gives his life are the best parts because it introduces so many characters and their skills.


----------



## unimatrixzer0 (Jun 26, 2005)

Oh ok, well thats not so bad then. I kind of like the fillers. After reading the manga basically know everything thats going to happen. Fillers are something new that you don't know anything about.


----------



## Kenshiro (inactive) (Jun 26, 2005)

I agree on the topic since I don't really mind filler arcs, although I thought this one would suck from the first filler episode, but it got better afterwards.

One thing I really don't like about the filler episodes is that they try to get the fans to like them by being funny. I mean they try to make every single situation a joke. When Naruto and the kagebunshins got attacked by Kagerou's flame jutsu, they were on fire and still running around, trying to make that scene funny. I mean seriously, it's gotten to a point where I think the comedy in the series has just gotten lame.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 26, 2005)

unimatrixzer0 said:
			
		

> I kind of like the fillers. After reading the manga basically know everything thats going to happen. Fillers are something new that you don't know anything about.


Exactly.


----------



## PyRomantic (Jun 26, 2005)

The latest episodes weren't that bad, in my opinion. I would like for the filler eps to end but I wouldn't mind a few more fillers... I liked the manga plot so I want the anime to go back to that.


----------



## shinda (Jun 26, 2005)

Well, I don't think this set of fillers is as bad as the other. Atleast they didn't start something completely different. They, instead decided to follow the story. I'm glad they didn't just brush off everyones feelings and start a new filler arc, like the race. Instead, they tried to continue to make the story interesting.

What were Naruto and Sakura thinking of at the time? Getting Sasuke back. The writers had to make fillers, and even though I think this is heading dangerously close to the original plot line, I'm glad they didn't make up a whole new arc where everything is temporarily ok and everyone is smiling.

That said, I still don't like these fillers...But don't worry, you'll love what's yet to come .


----------



## AndroidKing (Jun 26, 2005)

i still like the comedy in the fillers a few gags an ep aint that bad. besides considering what naruto has been through i dont think his cloths being on fire is that big a deal.

i agree with raspeh besides the its filler so it sucks excuse. all ive seen is half baked reasons for mistakes where it seems the person didnt even try to think it out.


----------



## Markoso (Jun 27, 2005)

Well, being one of many "it's filler so it sucks" people, I suppose one must define the general pattern with Naruto filler.

-Poor art
-poor animation
-poor storyline (usually in comparison to the canon, but you can use it however)

As unfortunate as it may be, I found all 3 present in this filler arc, just as it was in the last, and it really does leave a sour taste in my mouth considering I'm very much not a fan of the sasuke vs. naruto fight, for reasons that would take a good bit of time to go into.  Furthermore, I really, REALLY hate this filler arc, simply because it delays what is personally my favorite arc of the series (along with Hidden Country of Mist arc.  And yes, that's a bad reason to hate it, but that one is just tacked on for fun  ).


----------



## Rokudaime (Jun 27, 2005)

This filler try to show that Naruto eventually can kick some normal average ninja's ass without abusing Kyubi power.


----------



## Kahve (Jun 27, 2005)

Kenshiro said:
			
		

> it's gotten to a point where I think the comedy in the series has just gotten lame.


WORD!
Don't get me wrong, i like the Naruto comedy relief now and then to sorta pull you back to the real world after either a serious battle or a pattern "sad story".. it put's that Naruto feeling back.   

But that flame scene was a total mood-killer, with not much of a mood to begin with !!


----------



## Suave (Jun 27, 2005)

Am I the only one who likes this filler arc? The one with Idate was the kind of mindless happyfluff I'd expect from a filler arc in Naruto, but I like this one for a couple reasons.

I just watched 139 and 140 for the first time, back-to-back, and maybe it's just me, but the animation quality is absolutely fantastic. Like, seriously. It's got the high-quality motion work of the Naruto-Sasuke fight without all the spastically strange art. It's just really nice to look at.

Second, and this is critical, it's nice to be reminded that Orochimaru is one monstrously messed-up individual. When Arashi's hunchback popped out and those two dudes appeared, yeah, it was kinda cheesy - in my mind, all I could hear was "TETSUOOOOOOO!" - but it really drives home the point that Orochimaru is just NOT WELL. I stand by saying that he's the real villain in this series - Akatsuki is just sorta there.

That said, if there's one more Naruto/Sakura moment in this arc, I'm going to puke. So there.


----------



## Reznor (Jun 27, 2005)

Why not think of the filler as a well-make fanfic instead of as a crappy episode?


----------



## BushidoPunk (Jun 27, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> Why not think of the filler as a well-make fanfic instead of as a crappy episode?


I never thought about it like that.  Good idea, I'm gonna rep you now for that.


----------



## TheHolyDarkness (Jun 27, 2005)

*The 100th post of a newly chrisined sticky*

Woah! O_0

I leave for just a couple days...And they take my thread and make it a sticky???

Wow...I'm shocked. Almost too shocked for words. Flabbergasted even! When I posted this thing I expected it to get maybe two or three responses and then die within the hour.  Instead, I now find it to has over 100 posts! (With this one as the 100th! Yay for me.   ... I guess.   )

I'm flattered. Flattered to learn just how many people I was speaking for when I originally voiced my agony over the filler arcs in this show.  Errm...yeah.


----------



## TheHolyDarkness (Jun 27, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> Why not think of the filler as a well-make fanfic instead of as a crappy episode?



Doing so has been my only salvation so far. Unfortunately for me I read lots of fanfiction, and I've seen better writing in the case of the Tea Country and this story's second half.  The only sidestory fillers I've liked so far as been the movie (10 min short included), the OST's, and Episode 101 (though 101 could've been better placed before the invasion arc).  The reason? Because they're original, funny, don't cheapen the signature moves of the characters, and most importantly, don't cut into cut into the main storyline so much that a flashback about them could occur. 

Instead, they happen as true side stories that have no effect on the chronologically of important events in any way, such as what events led Sasuke to wake up pissed off, the time-elapsed between the last meetings of two central characters (Oro and Naruto). 

Messing with the timeline or filling in for the author can lead to inconsistent results in the future, and may even be later responsible for future plotholes and flaws in the story. For instance, take what happened to Dragonball, as a reminder of what can potentially happen to the continuity of an anime when a studio attempts to dive too far into that that should be left for canon.

It is for this reason that I ask:  Are we there yet?

And by "there", I mean, back on track.


----------



## A2L (Jun 28, 2005)

^wow snaps a pencil in sheer rage... watch out there you might hurt yourself.  Also get over it, the fillers are going to be here for a while so get use to it or leave.  Also if they don't get back to the story, what are you going to do?  Lose more of your love for naruto?  Fine, if you can't stand some filler than simply stop watching them and go to another anime.

It is just that simple.  Me, I paintball and kick it with friends.  Hell I had eps 136-140 that i didn't bother watching until today.  That's lke 4 weeks w/o naruto and I survived.  So if it really bothers you that much jsut take a break and stop bitching about something that is in your control.

Anyway, I personallythink that this filler is kind of cool.  I've liked the 'cinematography' so far with all the twisting views, fish eye lens, candles lighting themselves, etc.  I just dig the character designs for the Fuuma clan or the over use of the rasengan.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 28, 2005)

I think that next filler they should just kill off TenTen, I mean she is useless, and it wouldn't effect the story at all! It would be good I think.... yeah real good.

I also think Naruto should become a weightlifter for only one episode, get really bulky and be like super crazy, but then learn an important life lesson, and the very next day he would be back to normal size.

But seriously, TenTen should go.


----------



## Akodo Kimimaro (Jun 28, 2005)

i would be more happy if they just stopped naruto for like 3 months, sometimes the fillers ruin an anime (Rurouni Kenshin anyone?!)


----------



## A2L (Jun 28, 2005)

I'm just curious here... if you didn't watch any of the fillers would the anime still be ruined?


----------



## Primary_Lotus (Jun 28, 2005)

A2L said:
			
		

> I'm just curious here... if you didn't watch any of the fillers would the anime still be ruined?



Only if stupid Anime-only watchers try and use fillers as facts.

"Naruto can do a billion Rasengans whenever he wants!!!"


*Spoiler*: _Minor Spoiler_ 



He's used the Rasengan more times in one episode of this filler than he has in the entire manga since the time-skip.


----------



## BushidoPunk (Jun 29, 2005)

A2L said:
			
		

> I'm just curious here... if you didn't watch any of the fillers would the anime still be ruined?


Naw, I think you'll be fine.


----------



## Akodo Kimimaro (Jun 30, 2005)

So is 142 still a filler?


----------



## krescentwolf (Jun 30, 2005)

I kinda liked the fillers myself. Sure some of it's a bit cheesy, and the whole multi-rasengan is pretty dumb. But the general story behind it is fairly well done. The ending was pretty good too... "Seems the trip wasn't a waste after all." And hell.... that one Fuuma chick, the one who wanted to perv w/ Jiraiya, was pretty hot after she got rid of all the makeup n stuff...

Seems like the next few episodes are gonna be fillers and frankly I don't mind, some people seem to have this phobia that, because it isn't in the original story, it's trash. I like seeing the story head in new directions, and it does add that bit of ooc'ness to the characters that makes them seem a bit more human to me.

Edit: As Long as they don't pull a Rurouni Kenshin with Naruto...I'm fine with the fillers.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jun 30, 2005)

Looking back at the Fuuma Filler Arc (FFA), it really wasn't that bad--and was pretty good in comparison to other filler episodes such as the one immediatly prior the Forest of Death, the "Get Kakashi's Mask" episode, and the Run Idiot Run arc.  Here are my reasons, in no particular order.

1.  The comedy.  Naruto copping a feel was priceless, as were his attempts at peeping, and Jiraiya's antics.  The funniest part in the whole filler arc had to be when the Fuuma ninjas discovered just who they had waylaid.

2.  New non-Konoha techniques.  What really warmed me up to the three Fuuma nin as villains wasn't animation or fighting skills but Kagerou.  

I'm surprised that no one appreciated the extent to which Kagerou and his techniques are based on an insect--the antlion in particular.  His techniques such as the traveling underground, the big pit thing (rather impressive I think), the metamorphosis, the short lifespan post metamorphosis, and the double suicide thing, are all based around the behaviour of the antlion

I nearly started clapping when Kagerou ripped his own heart out as a part of a technique, it was grotesque, stylish, and rather well suited to killing someone like Naruto.

Arashi-zombie's prismatic cage technique was similarily impressive, especially in the way he executed it--it reminded me of the Wave Country Arc episode where Kakashi begins copying Zabuza's jutsu, and their speech becomes this weird droning noise.  The scene where he fought the shadow clones was also suitably amazing, and almost on par with Lee vs. Kimimaro.

The Fuuma ninja shown such as Arashi and Kagerou, are also people you wouldn't want to tangle with.  True, some people look at Naruto "defeating them" and use that as an excuse to say that all non Konoha Jounin suck, but look at it this way--*Naruto would have died at least three times had not Sasame or Jiraiya intervened.*

3.  Better animation.  The art and animation in the fillers was substantially better than the art in many canon Naruto episodes, notably the Team Shikamaru arc.

4.  The Naruto world just got expanded in a none-too sloppy way that doesn't sacrifice the integrity of the main story.  I recall some people on this forum wondering if Kishimoto was going to ever show us other hidden villages besides Konohagakure.  They may not be Kishimoto, but the filler writers in this arc did a lovely job of showing us how other ninja operate.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 30, 2005)

^I agree with what you said, as long as they were more original, it's not that bad, but going into the real plot, it can get messed up.

The only thing thats worrying me now is the preview for episode 142. It looks like another filler if I'm not mistaken >_<


----------



## Oahgneg (Jun 30, 2005)

Another filler?

*Spoiler*: __ 



why can't they just do the Kakashi gaiden & show the awesomeness of Yondaime?


 
At this rate Kishimoto might as well write a different story from the manga for the anime


----------



## Rokudaime (Jun 30, 2005)

Well, cant blame those filler because the anime is really catching up the manga and the manga is moving damn slow....


----------



## Miyoko (Jun 30, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



i put my money on 6 more filler eps... then KAKASHI GAIDEN!! i wanna see yondaime... *sniff*


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Jun 30, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



ing I wanna see Yondaime too!! I wanna know what his voice will sound like!!


----------



## Kakashi_Love (Jun 30, 2005)

Godammnit!!!  How many more fillers are there? I actually switch to watching Bleach which is better than I expected, I mean the first 2 episodes were kinda slow but then it got really really good! 
*Spoiler*: __ 



GIVE ME KAKASHI GAIDEN already!!! inginging


----------



## Fongie (Jun 30, 2005)

*141 - Jiraya's last phrase*

"So I guess this trip wasn't a waste of time afterall."

Now is it just me or does that sound like they're sorry about the filler but their ("Teh Makers") excuse is it wasn't a waste


----------



## The Phoenix (Jun 30, 2005)

I also thought something like that when I saw it...


----------



## voltaicbore03 (Jun 30, 2005)

I thought the same and found it quite humorous. The filler writers have to know that their storylines aren't even on the same scale as Kishi. Unless the filler anime writing team doesn't read the manga, which could be possible (if you judge by parts of the Tea Country Arc).


----------



## afBeaver (Jun 30, 2005)

i think they should finnish part 1 now and make a filler in the beginning of part 2! part 1 is supposed to end after sasukes departure... where the emotions are at top....     if it ends after 2  pointless fillers the feeling will be messed up...   

they could actually take a break after the next mini-arc...    just to let the manga go on...    the maga tool a break...   so why not the anime?


*Spoiler*: __ 



they could also drag put hte kakashi gaiden a litte if they wanna drag something out...    everyone would love more of yondaime!


----------



## lwong81 (Jun 30, 2005)

the writing team should read the manga as part of their job!!!!!


----------



## Raiza (Jun 30, 2005)

lwong81 said:
			
		

> the writing team should read the manga as part of their job!!!!!


Now, if the story line is following by the manga, then how would they know that?? Wouldnt that mean they would read or understand the manga??? If not wouldnt Naruto be on a totally different story line than the manga was throught he whole series??? Think about it first before shouting stuff out, it really helps.


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Jun 30, 2005)

The storyline was horrible, but it helped to drive the point in that Sakura's useless. But of course, the storyline's horrible. However, it also proves to them that Sasuke's still alive. But did I mention the storyline was horrible? They don't even bother to explain what happens. It's more like "I'll pop in here when the time's right and not tell you what happened earlier, or if something DID happen, it would have been due to some stupid circumstance". The filler would have been good if they actually paid attention to character and plot development.


----------



## StarCraft (Jul 1, 2005)

is this the end of the filler? how many more episodes of it are left?


----------



## Deathinstinct (Jul 1, 2005)

End of the filler, No.  Don't know how many are left, but next episodes preview is enough to say there is more filler.


----------



## Shadar (Jul 1, 2005)

*Oh God! More filler?*

I was watching the last epi [141] and when i saw the next epi previw i... errm...
(my exprecion :  :S )

wtf? i want to see the new serie (after 2,5 years) or at least the kakashi gaiden!

expresse your opinions plz

Ps: that 2 giants are really ugly :|


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Jul 1, 2005)

It's only one episode of that and that's it. Don't expect some long section. Following that there's a few other filler episodes, but nothing as long as what we just saw (And that wasn't even long).


----------



## Kamendex (Jul 1, 2005)

So what even happened in the last filler arc, I just saw the first episode, skipped the next, watched the third, and then gave up.

Did they beat her cousin, and Orochimaru?


----------



## Inuyashamish (Jul 1, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



it wasnt really oro, it was arashi dressed up


----------



## Zodd (Jul 1, 2005)

This was the worst filler episode in the entire series, imo. Drama creation no jutsu (ie the heart strings, the Buddhist rainbow box of death, etc) is too high and they even included a meat zombie, which is always the filler bad guy in any anime. And the two dozen "I'm still helpless after 140 f#$%ing episodes" Sakura facial expressions. This filler screamed filler more than any other.


----------



## Natti (Jul 3, 2005)

This filler OWNED!
The animation was really beautiful  i totally loved it.
It gave me the creeps when Kagerou pulled out his heart! i thought, oh shit, wtf are u doing Kabuto? (didnt know it was the butterfly guy then )

I just enjoyed it


----------



## Anazuraion (Jul 3, 2005)

*what is required to make a good filler*

i think the fillers wouldnt be half bad if they would animate the attacks correctly and follow the rules of the series as of yet

for example this last round of filler bastardization of the rasengan which has only been animated corectly once in the whole series in my opinion when you use the toned down version it isnt in the shape of a sphere and will do miner damage and through you this is a stage 2 rasengan most likly wouldnt kill hopwever as soon as the rasengan forms intoa perfect sphere and is maxed out it is stage 3 and is suppose to shread the fleash and cut through you and leave you dead yet ever since the fillers started jiraya and naruto have been using the stage 3  rasengan doing next to no damage and not killing anything
this is really irritating to see a "A" class tech created by the 4th himself to be a finishing tech used for everything and not kill a single nin is really really pathetic they at least gave a excuse as to why kabuto lived also i think that was the only time that they have animated it correctly the fact that it just throughs them back and doesnt shread there inards sucks

also i feel they need to work to come up with more sensible story lines i mean jiraya is strange but he isnt a total f***ing moron he would take naruto and sakura to the sound village to be slaughtered i mean come on i know lets take these 2 fairly week genin on a s class mission and get them both killed yaaaaa  also having him take money from naruto by force was way out of his character i think nothing in the anime or manga before this or since has shown jiraya to be that type of person

what are your thought eh?


----------



## Insipidipity (Jul 3, 2005)

I always figured the reason why rasengan hasn't killed is because it hasn't been pushed inside their body and kinda just pressed against their stomach, thus they only feel the outer rotation.


----------



## lwong81 (Jul 3, 2005)

yes, they bastardized the rasengan.
Q is better than filler? 
A: no filler
but no filler means no ep...so i guess filler is better than nothing


----------



## Toffeeman (Jul 3, 2005)

A decent plot always helps lol..


----------



## Negative-Ion (Jul 3, 2005)

A good filler = COMEDY! Naruto is one of those shows were comedy is around 5%. If they made some funny fillers it would be awsome. What would be a good episode? well if you have read the Radio interviews you would know lol. Its about Naruto and Shikamaru, Kiba and chocji and how Iruka has put them on detentions and they have to clean the academy's toilets eheh, and they make Kiba be the leader of the cleaning team eheh. That was funny even though i was only reading it, i could vizualize it, hilarious!


----------



## Keido (Jul 3, 2005)

better drawn characters and better actions... making a character retarded just like wats gona happen in 142 will just ruin things >.<

i was like "wtf" for Jiraiya and Naruto's Rasengan dats supose to kill -__- 
if Jiraiya didnt kill dat dude, i understand, since Jiraiya might of tought of him as a human, thinking dat guy lied about being a ninja
BUT, Naruto could of killed dat dangerous life threatning ninja. the douton dude with another retarded face. lol

but i guess fillers just do wat it does best, fill -__- (with low quality animation) =P


----------



## skmt999 (Jul 3, 2005)

In my opinion a good filler is an impossibility. There is simply no way to make a non-cannon arc without pissing people off.

Their best bet would be to go for comedy so that it's 'obvious' that we aren't to take this too seriously. How many people who don't read the manga are going to see this and get the wrong ideas? It's just a damn shame, imo.

(not that I'm turning down the Kabu fanservice.... which I was very relieved to find out was fake)


----------



## Dannyz (Jul 3, 2005)

make more episode 101's.


----------



## chunks (Jul 3, 2005)

I think we're getting a comedy filler with ep. 143 "Run, Tonton!". At least I'm assuming it's comedy, but who the hell knows.


----------



## Maximus (Jul 3, 2005)

Dannyz said:
			
		

> make more episode 101's.



101 was awesome.


----------



## lodmad (Jul 3, 2005)

y 101 was a nice ep  : 

but i think they could just make something like a stealth mission, to just get some scroll, with good animated squences, a bit (lot) more night environment, some humor - like parts where one just makes a little sound and all the team just get mad at him - some alarms once detected and some action.

i think a bit more ninja spirit, less ultra super ninja techniques (where each technique is the best of the clan), and a good plot - not to complicated not to simple, just believable. And with more normal bad guys, bad guys that can be decieved by ninjas.

but i'm asking tooooooo much , maybe a beleivable plot would just be geat


----------



## Unearthly (Jul 4, 2005)

I think the problem with the filler for the most part is that it pretends to be plot when it is just fluff.  A series I know that had pretty good filler episodes was Inuyasha (Although I haven't read the manga they felt filler so I'll call them that).  The filler happened most often when Kagome went back home to her world.  However, they were some of my favorite episodes!  They were bursting with great comedy, whether it was something at school, at home, or Inuyasha bumbling his way though modern society, you never dreaded one of those episodes.  They even had a cute one where Souta asked out his first girl (Kaaawaii!).

The problem with the recent filler was that it really felt pointless in watching.  They were on some random mission, there wasn't a whole lot of humor, there wasn't any plot or character development, and the fights were 'meh'.


----------



## Dannyz (Jul 4, 2005)

you are spot on about inuyasha. i felt the same way. but those fillers are written by the people who write the main storyline correct? so that is why they do not recede in quality. i may be wrong. but inuyasha is one of the top 5 best animes ever nonetheless.


----------



## AndroidKing (Jul 4, 2005)

i think they will go the comedy route from now on. i think this last arc was just taking advantage of the fact that in the manga sakura just kinda went to tsunade after sulking about a bit. it made sense to stick a filler in there.

with the next episode having naruto protecting some scroll and the likely reappearance of mizuki will probably not be to serious. and the tonton thing must be comedy.

the problem of course is after the eps airs everyone will bitch about it just cause its filler and piss me off to no ends.


----------



## mgrace (Jul 4, 2005)

I liked Jumpfest they were both good.. but a filler needs heaps of fighting and have nothing to do with the MANGA.... the latest fillers try to add extra stuff but in the end it steals away from the manga.... Shame really....


----------



## Suikka (Jul 4, 2005)

Only one thing is required to make fillers much, much better:
TO ADD THERE OTHER GENINS THAN THOSE DAMN SAKURA AND NARUTO (and Sasuke).
For example: Neji and/or Lee. Or ANYONE..


----------



## Jink (Jul 5, 2005)

n8dogg said:
			
		

> Tell you the truth, the Naruto story in general is starting to get slightly trite and repetitive...  Things pick up later on, thankfully, but it is growing a bit tiresome.
> 
> The problem I think is the fact that Naruto follows the whole shonen manga formula too closely.
> 
> ...




thats why the best way to end Naruto is for konoha to be destroyed along with Naruto and every single other ninja from that village by some super dee duper super saiyan 25 shinobi


----------



## batz (Jul 5, 2005)

Shadar said:
			
		

> I was watching the last epi [141] and when i saw the next epi previw i... errm...
> (my exprecion :  :S )
> 
> wtf? i want to see the new serie (after 2,5 years) or at least the kakashi gaiden!
> ...



How true. 
I was expecting to see some scenes of the Kakashi gaiden so badly!!

I am totally disappointed. How long are they gonna keep up the damn fillers, they are really losing it.
Why could'nt they show something different once in a awhile, but I guess that ain't gonna happen form the looks of those fat guys.
Even Naruto's brat-like behaviour seems annoying now, there I said it.


----------



## Michaelth (Jul 5, 2005)

stop crying about it dang... u know its sure is alot better than having nothing and having post about :RY:: I WANT MY NARUTO WAHHH!! like seriously... if they started the real story when the fillers started then the anime would have caught up to the manga by now and then what??? pause before naruto is chasing them?? ( sorry didnt wanna spoil) well yea the point is stop crying about the fillers being bad and face the facts... if u wanna make a better filler then go ahead cuz i sorta like it and it is a little part of persuading sakura u know?


----------



## Garlyle (Jul 5, 2005)

Yeah, I totally agree.

geez, they have SO MANY characters to make fillers with, why not taking adventage of them? 

Im talking about Chouji, lee, arubame, kiba, hinata, gai, tenten, neji, Ino.

geez, whatever happened to the other genins? they are also supposed to be main characters! (that is why they actually have seriuos battles and appear so much in the endings and introductions   )


----------



## roguenoir (Jul 5, 2005)

Something that doesn't significantly affect the overall storyline but still answers a burning question that'll never be answered in the Manga or brings new insight on some aspect of particular characters.  A good example would be one about "What happened to Mizuki?"


----------



## Reznor (Jul 5, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _what is required to make a good filler?_ 



Hatred




On the rasengan: It makes sense that Jiraya didn't kill anyone with it because he was trying to give the fighting to Naruto and Sakura.

The only time that made no sense was when Kagerou was Rasengan'd after using the Big Hell jutsu.


			
				skmt999 said:
			
		

> (not that I'm turning down the Kabu fanservice.... which I was very relieved to find out was fake)


 Indeed. :rofl


---------------------------
merged


----------



## Tsuuga (Jul 7, 2005)

Ehhh, I'm really sorry. I posted in the other thread venting about 142 when I didn't know this existed... could a mod move it here or something? Gomen.


----------



## Despaired_Angel (Jul 7, 2005)

Shit, I think episode 142 the start of another gay ass filler arc.


----------



## Dyroness (Jul 7, 2005)

I love fillers. 




in case you're wondering... it's just the fun factor >.>


----------



## DOK (Jul 8, 2005)

^ i love dyro...erm and fillers.........


----------



## Fire101 (Jul 8, 2005)

Oh man, 142 was aweful, even for a filler.


----------



## natnavi (Jul 8, 2005)

compared to the previous filler, i think this filler will be a better one. with lame jokes and similar expressions used by naruto and sakura each time a lame joke was said, i felt it was bad. to top it off, it was predictable. at least for this filler it shows the other characters of the naruto world and i'm looking foward to the next episode. RUN TONTON! RUN!

for that reason i dont waiting 2 more episode before i get to reminisce about the past.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jul 8, 2005)

The stupid brothers must be the most idiotic characters they have ever created. And by far the worst drawn.... Oh man, look at their faces. That ain't normal... And how the fuck can Asuma and Kurenai lose to those felons that have been locked up in a ninja prison? Why do you even try to keep them in prison? A somewhat good ninja could probably escape from there


----------



## rubbereruben (Jul 10, 2005)

Hinata is so cute said:
			
		

> Yeah cause Naruto doesn't have any like, special powers or anything.



Wohoo! Having special powers doesn't imply that you can beat a jounin.


----------



## Majinkiller90 (Jul 10, 2005)

SimpatiK said:
			
		

> The stupid brothers must be the most idiotic characters they have ever created. And by far the worst drawn.... Oh man, look at their faces. That ain't normal... And how the fuck can Asuma and Kurenai lose to those felons that have been locked up in a ninja prison? Why do you even try to keep them in prison? A somewhat good ninja could probably escape from there


man i agree with you 100% the two brothers do look like they where put together in about 2 mins. yeah and they made Asuma and Kurenai get beat that was kinda dumb. i dont like the fact that they have a prison i thoght that if you
disscrace your clan or village it was death, but whatever it just doesnt seem like the ninja thing to do to put some on in prison.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Jul 14, 2005)

How much longer do we have to endure this nonsense???


----------



## BushidoPunk (Jul 14, 2005)

This whole Mizuki thing is getting rather stupid.  There was some point to the last filler, but this one is pretty stupid.


----------



## sayam (Jul 14, 2005)

^^^^

totally agree with you.
I don't think it can get worse than this.


----------



## shadow_sand (Jul 14, 2005)

I dont even think their trying anymore.


----------



## Chatulio (Jul 14, 2005)

my god i am fucking stunned a ripped mizuki a naruto and iruka on a mission together and the worst supporting bad guys ever


----------



## aaasss (Jul 14, 2005)

This is just pure shit!

How can 2 Kanoha jounins get beat so easily... Never mind Shizune...

GAY!

And now, Naruto is supposed to beat people whom both Asuma and Kurenai couldnt beat... :S


----------



## -Bakkun- (Jul 15, 2005)

OMFG It looks like Mizuki spent one or two days in the Hyperbolic Time Chamber and became Mirai Trunks !!! Next thing you know he'll go SSJ3 and pull a sword out of nowhere.


----------



## Seany (Jul 15, 2005)

grr i dont think i can stand this filler much longer, why are they making us suffer with all this rubbish


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jul 15, 2005)

i hate these fillers just do the time skip already


----------



## Angelus (Jul 15, 2005)

I don't like fillers. Of course, sometimes they are fun, but most of them are just boring as hell.


----------



## James (Jul 15, 2005)

Hahaha, this is unbelievably bad, I loved the way they made out the whole Mizuki posing as Shizune thing as some well written MASTER PLAN that needed to be recapped and explained to show off the anime writer's OBVIOUSLY AMAZING writing skills. 

The best part is how when the episode titles were revealed people were treating it like these would be 'better fillers'. I think it's been more than established now that the anime writers are absolutely incapable of writing a good story.

I can't believe people were saying a while back that filler would be better than a break. How can disgracing the show be better than going without it for a few months?


----------



## Muramasa007 (Jul 15, 2005)

*Did the New Filler Arcs kill the storyline?*

Did the new filler arc kill the Naruto storyline? It's really annoying!!! Mizuki wasn't supposed to be in the story twice!


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Jul 15, 2005)

I think he deserved a second look. However, not this way...he's just so flat and 2-dimensional. He's just a maniac now.


----------



## Core (Jul 15, 2005)

It's just a filler, who cares how the storyline ties in with the rest of the story. It's like a fanfic. They aren't all that bad. I'd rather have a filler than no Naruto.


----------



## GRyDLOCK (Jul 15, 2005)

Coredin said:
			
		

> It's just a filler, who cares how the storyline ties in with the rest of the story. It's like a fanfic. They aren't all that bad. I'd rather have a filler than no Naruto.



....YOSH!!!


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jul 15, 2005)

Muramasa007 said:
			
		

> Did the new filler arc kill the Naruto storyline? It's really annoying!!! Mizuki wasn't supposed to be in the story twice!




come on FIller is not ruin storyline of manga ,, just chill out if you dont seen manga then shut up  i am tired of blicker and complain about filler , filler is purpose for more time for manga to advance to lastest chapter and filler is not ruin manga storyline or future anime

i just like filler for my personal time ( i have enjoy with anime) if you dont like filler then take your time to somewhere as enjoy to walk outside or play with your own friend  or something to do?!


----------



## Kyubi of the Sand (Jul 16, 2005)

Wouldn't it be funny if this filler did mess up the manga plot. And some how Mizuki is supposed to be the Akatsuki leader.


----------



## stormbreak (Jul 16, 2005)

but don't they consult kishi to know what to put and what not to put in the filler as it would completly change storyline from the manga.


----------



## Core (Jul 16, 2005)

Kishimoto has nothing to do with the anime. They could make Naruto become the princess of fire, Hinata Akastuki leader, and Akamaru hokage and he can't really do anything about it.


----------



## stormbreak (Jul 16, 2005)

But i always thought they consulted him about the story of the fillers, to make sure the dont change its future plot.


----------



## Core (Jul 16, 2005)

No, they don't. They just have to be careful for what they do in the fillers so it doesn't screw anything up. Which is maybe why they can't always make the best fillers.


----------



## Muramasa007 (Jul 16, 2005)

I still think the Mizuki thing is ridiculously stupid.


----------



## unimatrixzer0 (Jul 16, 2005)

The only thing the fillers have done for me is I'm start to find Naruto annoying. Its nothing but Oro this Oro that. Or "Naurto: I'M GOING TO GET SASUKE BACK AND BEAT THE CRAP OUT OF ORO!!!!!!" over and over. The transition was a lot better in the Manga where they do the time skip right after the Naruto/Sasuke fight.

The only real filler ep I'm looking forward to is ep 145, which I think will be another 101.

The only way the filler kill the story is how weak they make some of the characters. Like you know Naruto can take on so and so, yet they give him a hard time any ways.


----------



## Chatulio (Jul 16, 2005)

the fillers are always somehow tied into the original storyline so they will make it fit

and then we can hope that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



kakashi gaiden


 will bring the series back up


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 16, 2005)

Kismo does have a say in the anime.. welll character creation.. if they made naruto look differeant that what he dose in the manga i belive they would be in trouble.


----------



## Reznor (Jul 16, 2005)

Coredin said:
			
		

> It's just a filler, who cares how the storyline ties in with the rest of the story. It's like a fanfic. They aren't all that bad. I'd rather have a filler than no Naruto.


Excatly *reps*





			
				Kyubi of the Sand said:
			
		

> Wouldn't it be funny if this filler did mess up the manga plot. And some how Mizuki is supposed to be the Akatsuki leader.


 Because Kishimoto doesn't watch the anime XD


----------



## Obscura (Jul 16, 2005)

I dunno.. I didn't think they were too bad at first.. now I am getting kinda worried about the storyline.  I can understand they are probably just killing some time to let Kishi pull ahead in the Manga somemore.. but this is the second filler in a row thats started.  I think thats why I'm disliking fillers.. they don't come from the one man who made the series so it feels a bit forced and unnatural.


----------



## Mu Dada (Jul 16, 2005)

yeap its killing the storyline..and whether you read the manga or not.  There are just certain plot holes taht are being created from the stories of these fillers.  I wouldn't complain so much if it they made a filler that discussed a mission other than team 7 accomplishes that doesn't concern itself with the current storyline.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 16, 2005)

^ umm i read the manga and dont see any plot holes at all..  i think people just like to complain about it because they want to see the manga story because of how cool it is... so dont worrie people this filler is not even ruining anything AND if u did read the manga this filler had MANGA stuff in it and its fitting very well indeed.

2 fillers and u thnk its the end of the world. The last one fit well with the story and this one is doing a good job as well.


----------



## Baki (Jul 16, 2005)

"Get in jail kids! you'll get much stronger if you do!"


----------



## RaZzy (Jul 16, 2005)

Coredin said:
			
		

> Kishimoto has nothing to do with the anime. They could make Naruto become the princess of fire, Hinata Akastuki leader, and Akamaru hokage and he can't really do anything about it.



Is this a fact? ... I don't think so. It's just speculation. Unless you have valid facts that prove me wrong.


----------



## Woofie (Jul 16, 2005)

It hasn't killed it, just taken a lot of steam out of it. Having an Oro-related filler arc and then somehow relating Mizuki to him in the next one kind of detracts from the "omg Sasuke's just gone to Orochimaru, what's going to happen o_o" feeling at the end of part 1. Having so much crap between the Akatsuki cave scene and the beginning of part 2 detracts from the "omg, Akatsuki... so they're going to be focused more on in part 2, are they? o_o" feeling that the manga had, since that was the very last scene in part 1. And having so much stupid Naruto-centric filler between the Sasuke fight and him going off with Jiraiya until part 2 kind of detracts from the "omg, he's going to be training with one of the Sannin for three years, what will he be like after that? o_o" thing.

Basically, the manga skipped in the perfect place - Sasuke left, Naruto relatively quickly went to train, then there was the Akatsuki scene. Bam, end, everything is exciting. But this has just taken the mystique away from the Orochimaru thing, shoved Akatsuki to the back for some reason and showed us far too much Naruto and Sakura pre-training.

I know that fillers were entirely necessary, so I don't think too badly of it, but... the choice of filler plot wasn't good for the story. There shouldn't have been an arc [kind of] about Orochimaru, and Naruto should be gone by now. Personally, I'd like to have seen the filler arcs focus completely on the more minor characters and on stupid villains like Mizuki (and not relate him to Oro ?_?). That takes the steam out of the excitement a little, but not out of any of the important plots (Akatsuki, Oro/Sasuke, Naruto/Sakura) like the filler they chose has.


----------



## Vegeta (Jul 16, 2005)

Gah, these "filler" things should be considered Canon, as they are now part of the story and people who think otherwise are idiot manga readers who can't keep from complaining about the Anime ruining their precious Manga, NEWS FLASH, NARUTO IS ONE OF THE WORST ANIME/MANGA I WATCH/READ. I only read it now in hopes it will get as good as it was during the Chuunin Exam. All you new people who came in around about the time when Tsunade had just returned think the latest arc was the best =\

NO WAY!

Fillers are fine, my only gripe with the fillers was the lightsaber =\


----------



## Negative-Ion (Jul 16, 2005)

unimatrixzer0 said:
			
		

> The only way the filler kill the story is how weak they make some of the characters. Like you know Naruto can take on so and so, yet they give him a hard time any ways.



Yeah, Naruto Kagebunshins beat the crap out of the half shukaku Gaara, yet they cant beat 2 fat guys with no nin jutsu skills whatsoever.


----------



## genesisofire (Jul 16, 2005)

it kinda did kill the storyline, not the whole anime, but it ruined the mood of the anime. it got from very serious (naruto vs sasuke) to pervert jokes in as fast as one episode  , its not the worst filler overall though, but definitely not something i'd keep on my hard drive.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 16, 2005)

Yes it does, now go cry it out at your mommy


----------



## Obscura (Jul 16, 2005)

I agree that Naruto should have been gone by now.. he's healed already from the fight with Sasuke.. instead they send Jiraiya on another mission or whatever.. so now Naruto's chasing lameass ninja's and the legendary stupid brothers when he should be neck-high in training.


----------



## Sobe (Jul 16, 2005)

Whoever thinks that fillers ruin the storyline can't seem to comprehend that the animators put them in between the manga arcs, therefore they have no bearing on the storyline.

Honestly people bitch and moan about how "omg how could so and so beat so and so".  Seriously, just look at the last arc, they sent a team of genins to take on chuuins who were orochimarus subordinates.  But of course it makes perfect sense because it's not filler!  People seem to bash the filler simply because it's filler.  If you don't like it, then don't watch naruto for those few months they have filler, it's the same thing


----------



## Strider M (Jul 16, 2005)

These fillers wont ever kill the storyline... Point is...Orochimaru has 3 years until he can transfer into Sasuke...

That kinda screamed out Filler....

As a matter of Fact... The Manga did some type of filler... because whatever they showed didn't involve Naruto!

Soooo... All we can do is be patient until we see something we recognize....


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 17, 2005)

As for Mizuki never coming back, I'm glad they brought him back.  It atleast gives an explanation to why he wanted the scroll, one would think a scroll with techniques like that in it would be useless to your average Chuunin, it makes more sense he was bringing it to someone who could actually make use of it.


----------



## lucky (Jul 17, 2005)

I know it's just filler but it's unwittingly influencing the way i look at Naruto now. (the character and manga as a whole)


Naruto's getting more stupid, thickheaded, spouting the same redundant crap; Jiraiya's ending up to be an awfully irresponsible guardian; Asuma (actually one of thalmighty jounins) all of a sudden reminds me of ANBU (they get knocked off like flies), and Sakura.... wutever.



-j0e


----------



## Raiza (Jul 17, 2005)

Coredin said:
			
		

> No, they don't. They just have to be careful for what they do in the fillers so it doesn't screw anything up. Which is maybe why they can't always make the best fillers.


Kishimoto does have something to do with the anime, dont listen to these people guessing about Kishi, they will only confuse you.


----------



## Keido (Jul 17, 2005)

o wow! the bestest filler in the series.................. has yet to come -__-


----------



## klasiph (Jul 18, 2005)

*...Fillers do matter*

Okay guys, stop saying it's just a filler, they really do matter there not going to like, have lee all buff and fat boy (crap forgot his name) all motivated and everyone who's training hard just drop it after the fillers over, and lee being skinny and fat boy being fat and everyone else jsut being lazy. These fillers do matter, so when people discuss it stop saying FILLER becuase yea, it is a filler, but they do matter and i believe after they are over Lee will still be buff, Fat boy will be stronger, and Hinata will be better. And so forth. It's naive to think that fillers will not affect the anime.


----------



## Shishou (Jul 18, 2005)

That part of the filler, was actually in the manga.

After that is is useless crap.


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Jul 18, 2005)

klasiph said:
			
		

> It's naive to think that fillers will not affect the anime.



It's also naive to overlook the fact that fillers were MADE so they don't affect the general plotline laid down by the mangaka or whoever writes the story. At most, they are an augmentation.


----------



## De Monies (Jul 18, 2005)

yer they dont actually effect the main storyline.. more just continue it on or fill any gaps left by the creator.  Most people jus say 'FILLER' cuz half of the time they dont have much thought put into them or good animation and are not kishimotos work.  i duno they are never usually as good but i still dont mind them.  but yer i think they jus fill in the gaps like showing how Chouji gets fat again instead of him suddenly being fat and everyone going 'wtf?'


----------



## Shishou (Jul 18, 2005)

How can such crappy fillers fill in a gap that Kishimoto didn't do?

If Kishimoto ever farted out something as crappy as these fillers, I would lose all respect for the man.



They simply make fillers, so that the manga can get farther away.


----------



## meatpie (Jul 18, 2005)

Fillers have a purpose...but they don't matter.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 18, 2005)

FIller in an anime is the equivalent of a 5 year old doing part of Michelangelo's work on the sistine chapel. Everyone will look at it and say "Wow, that's nice, but what the hell is up with that little squiggle on the wall over there? It doesn't match anything." But also, all the stuff you've mentioned happened in the manga. The parts that are filler that people don't care about are the bastardization of rasengan, Jiraiya acting out of character, Hinata's vow to not lose to Naruto, Asuma and Kurenai getting beat down without taking out a single prisoner,  and many more things that I don't care to ist at the moment.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 18, 2005)

+Lee won't stay buff, the drawings of that episode were just way off.

+What someone else said, that part you mention, is all manga based

+What I think about someone else his discussion about fillers being cut out in the america version perhaps, I say no..Cuz some fillers do have manga-based stuff in it..it's just a shame that the rest of those episodes don't make sense cuz of fillerness.

It's a bit lame to keep burning down the fillers, but man..then perhaps they should thinking the story more over before creating it, they're a bit of lame..


----------



## Kimi Sama (Jul 18, 2005)

No, fillers really do not matter for shit.

The point of the fillers is to pad out the stroy, as it is dangerously close to the present manga arc.
Other then confusing the plot - Sasuke getting owned by Itachi, then going on a mission THEN getting pissed at Naruto, for example, which made no sense - they have no impact on anything. 

Lee being buff, by the way, was just a very strange moment where the artists did a crap job. He will not always look like supeman in the future, by any means. The scenes with him and the others training are in fact, cannon plot, as well, although seeing the exact details of team Kurenai and team Asuma's training never happened in the manga.


----------



## Insipidipity (Jul 18, 2005)

Fillers matter because they tend to give a stronger emotional tie to the characters.  Like we wouldn't have any connection to Tenten if we didn't see her in action or training.  We wouldn't have Haku's background played out to make him seem like he was once a child.  Same for Kimimaro and how he fought the Mist and Sound 4 showed his skill and the type of person he was.

Plotwise it might be less meaningful, but it does have a certain role in creating some empathy for the characters.


----------



## youkohiei (Jul 18, 2005)

i prefer the filler eps rather than them taking new eps of naruto off the air b/c it's catching up w/ the manga. no matter how dumb they get.


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Jul 18, 2005)

Kimimaro Sama said:
			
		

> Lee being buff, by the way, was just a very strange moment where the artists did a crap job.


And dont forget the scary look on Tenten's face soon after.

It could rival Sakura's 'Im gonna RAPE you' look.


----------



## Chas3265 (Jul 18, 2005)

I was wondering what about Orochimarus little hideout? When it collapsed was that suppose to happen? Does that happen later on anyways?


----------



## ShounenSuki (Jul 18, 2005)

Chas3265 said:
			
		

> I was wondering what about Orochimarus little hideout? When it collapsed was that suppose to happen? Does that happen later on anyways?


Nope, it doesn't. However, it probably wasn't Orochimaru's real mansion anyway...


----------



## Cholisose (Jul 18, 2005)

They should've ended the Rice Country Mission arc with Naruto waking up and going "It was all a nightmare, dattebayo!"


----------



## Mu Dada (Jul 18, 2005)

Cholisose said:
			
		

> They should've ended the Rice Country Mission arc with Naruto waking up and going "It was all a nightmare, dattebayo!"



lol then you could actually get away with saying fillers don't matter.  (they do matter folks, because it effects the overall quality of the anime series)


----------



## meatpie (Jul 19, 2005)

Mu Dada said:
			
		

> lol then you could actually get away with saying fillers don't matter.  (they do matter folks, because it effects the overall quality of the anime series)



Indeed, fillers do affect the overall quality of the anime series...It really makes it cheap.


----------



## leehy0ri (Jul 21, 2005)

I Think The Filler Sucks

Btw.. I Think The Drawing Team Also Sucks...
I'd Prefer Masashi's Than Them..


----------



## cymagus (Jul 25, 2005)

You know, I feel really bad for those of you who don't appreciate the filler. Sure some of the storyboarding is off and there are issues with characterization, but I think that they fill in the gaps that were in the original series (yes I just criticized the manga, so sue me). I think that Field Country arc provided a very rich context in which to understand why certain characters take particular actions. Sakura's decision to become a medical ninja, for instance, is ABSOLUTELY random in the Manga. She never mentions it before she goes to see Tsunade, and she certainly doesn't give us any thought. In the manga its pretty much "I want to be stronger"... "Hey Tsunade, teach me stuff!". At least here we see instances of her not only realizing she's weak, but also (in seeing Naruto get wounded) of realizing where she might be of value. In addition, I think that some people's opinion that Jiraiya is poorly characterized is quite off. His style of training is to make people work through their own problems, not babysit. In that context, it makes perfect sense for him to let Naruto and Sakura solve their own problems.

Anyway, I think it's pretty good, although I'm much more interested in seeing how the anime handles (or ignores) the next part of the manga. Should be interesting if they decide not to drop it.

-IM


----------



## syrin (Jul 25, 2005)

i think it would have been fine if the fillers stopped after the rice country arc..... but the prison break arc... urg, its gotten to the stage where im not really looking forward to weekly naruto episodes except for the fact that the fillers will be closer to finishing. If only they stuck with one filler arc and got back onto the storyline ( be it gaiden or not.)


----------



## mysterious_w (Jul 25, 2005)

The filler story involving the rice field country or whatever was fairly crap IMO, but the latest one rocks purely due to Fuujin and Raajin.


----------



## Chatulio (Jul 25, 2005)

HOW MANY MORE FILLERS ARE THERE ITS SO DEPRESSING ing


fillers are like a disease every character thats not a main charcter gets corrupted into pathetic weaklings


----------



## DoNKiNgPiN (Jul 26, 2005)

well fillers arent so bad ...like some said it would be a good time to show the training of other caracters or something like that. But what sucks here is that normaly naruto has alot of action but these fillers could have used a little bit more action...hell dont mean that cause its fillers that its gotta be so fucking boring...it only means u dont follow the main story


----------



## dont_look_back (Jul 26, 2005)

the new fillers arent too bad but they shouldnt have gone too the rice country  :sleepy   :sleepy   :sleepy   :sleepy


----------



## SleepingDisaster (Jul 26, 2005)

I think all that filler end is naruto wakes up in the hospital


----------



## narutofan__man (Jul 26, 2005)

> lol then you could actually get away with saying fillers don't matter. (they do matter folks, because it effects the overall quality of the anime series)


exactly they do matter, thats one thing that separates the anime from the manga. i feel the manga has alot more quality and class to it


----------



## shadycheese (Jul 26, 2005)

u guys need to stop complain about the fillers they told u on websites that it was going to be fillers and u still watched it so it is ur fault and dont blame the fillers its just sum extra stuff


----------



## TheMexicanKingVII (Jul 26, 2005)

The only problem that I think a majority of people hate about fillers.

1. They are usually poorly drawn.
2. The story is usually pretty pathetic.
3. Matchups are very much messed up, like Asume and Kurenai losing. This kind of mess's up the whole scheme of thing. What happens that in the manga they state they are one of the strongest ninjas. How does the Anime recover and fix it? 

Someone of their caliber shouldn't of even been down by 3 idiots. Even if they are out numbered they should of provided some strong jutsus. They didn't and this is one of the reasons a lot of people can't stand filler. I have to watch them, got to update my sites.


----------



## Anazuraion (Jul 26, 2005)

Tsukiyomi said:
			
		

> As for Mizuki never coming back, I'm glad they brought him back.  It atleast gives an explanation to why he wanted the scroll, one would think a scroll with techniques like that in it would be useless to your average Chuunin, it makes more sense he was bringing it to someone who could actually make use of it.



while it adds to why he wanted the scrolls they implied in the first episode he wanted them for himself weasther he could learn the techs or not.  Also in the ninja worlkd you wouldnt keep ninjas trained to kill and excape locked up without a sh** load of bad ass ninja guards.  Also in the Zabusa ark when they explained the anbu hunter nins job they sayed that ninjas who betray there village are hunted down and slaughtered then they disppose of the body honestly if a ninja betrays his village he is so f**king dead unless another village takes him in and protects him they wont risk having anything from there villkage exposed if possible.

next come the guy from the race ark Aoe or whatever his name was say that sword he stole was all super powerful as he implied do you really think the rain jounin or whatever village he worked for would have let him keep it they would have been hand it over and if he refused they would have slaughtered him and taken it from him.

so far the problem i have with filler is the ruining of techs that are badass such as the rasengan a finishing tech that suddenly cant harm a fly.  Its suppose to kill in one hit.

last complaint i have is the dont spenmd enough time on animation or plot they just pump the fillers out while kishimoto spend maybee only a week on each chapter he probably refines it and changes what happenes and how many times before he produces the finished product.  The fillers seam to run as they right the script and make the story board and oh theres our next filler they revise it or anything


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jul 26, 2005)

I try to laugh at the misery but it's just sad


----------



## PhearTehGrimace (Jul 28, 2005)

Anyone notice there was no preview for next weeks episode?


----------



## Seany (Jul 28, 2005)

yea im kinda dissapointed there is no preview, now its anyones guess wat will happen, i just hope it ends


----------



## Garlyle (Jul 28, 2005)

Argh, Im going to state Why I hate fillers.

Its not because of the plotholes, or the bad drawings, or the fact that they are fillers.

I just dislike them for the Boring battles, You just cant expect anything new from the characters to do.

One of the main Reasons I love naruto is because of the clever, original and unexpected battles, Naruto always learns to use his kage bushin in different ways, or develop new levels of power, Unexpected characters using unexpected and clever moves (Kiba Second battle in 5 season rules), those are the things I expect to watch in naruto.

Filler battles are... bleah.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Jul 28, 2005)

it wont end, we still havent seen what happen to iruka or mizuki or how shika team is fairing. Theres no preview because for the next 2 weeks, they will air the naruto movie or have some naruto special. after that back to filler for maybe 1-2 episodes, then hope for kakashi gaiden 4-5 episodes and then new arc begins.


----------



## Chatulio (Jul 29, 2005)

ok this doesnt make sence... when shikamaru was using kagemane on one of the brothers and ino possesed the other how come when ino punched the brother that was bound it didnt hurt shikamaru

Kagemane no Jutsu (Shadow Copy Technique)
First Performed by: Nara Shikamaru
Type of Technique: NinJutsu
Chapter: 55

Known in the old days as the Kageshibari no Jutsu (Shadow Freeze Technique), this is a Ninjutsu technique that allows the user to extend their shadow and connect with another person's, or many people's shadows. Once the connection is made, the ninja has around five minutes of control of their opponent's body. Every move they make, their opponent will reflect, and vice-versa. Unlike the Shintenshin no Jutsu (Mind Body Switch Technique), this jutsu does not harm the ninja using it when their opponent is harmed, unless they're harmed by an outside force and the movement made could hurt the user, such as an arm breaking or a quick neck jerk.

it doesnt make sense :S


----------



## noonedoes (Jul 30, 2005)

*Ep 142 - Tenten*

Just curious, for those people who have read the manga and have watched up to the ep 142, when Lee is training and Tenten is watching him...it looks like she has a crush on him.  Did that happen in the manga?....cause i don't remeber that happening, and I was wondering if the anime is starting to diverge from the manga.


----------



## A2L (Jul 30, 2005)

^lol that's been covered... there was a whole pointless argument about it.... just look for the whole "Tenten is a slut!" thread..

pretty much she smiles but she looks more air headed because it looks like she's just smiling while looking at nothing in particular... also no blushes... the anime made it look more like she has a crush....


----------



## James (Jul 30, 2005)

Chatulio said:
			
		

> ok this doesnt make sence... when shikamaru was using kagemane on one of the brothers and ino possesed the other how come when ino punched the brother that was bound it didnt hurt shikamaru
> 
> Kagemane no Jutsu (Shadow Copy Technique)
> First Performed by: Nara Shikamaru
> ...



The anime writers must have forgot about that part of his technique, how absolutely unsurprising.


----------



## Orakel (Jul 30, 2005)

*Filler Questions*

In that temple like building, what was that move he used. It didn't seem a normal jutsu. What Iruka used would make Byukugan useless. Suddenly seeing long distances in darkness isn't a normal jutsu. 

And why Ino-Shika-Chou :S , what were those writers smoking, they should've sent Shino, Hinata and Kiba. That would have been original and cool. And those guys are strong enough to beat Fuujin and Raijin, not Ino-Shika-Chou. I can imagine it right in front of me. Instead of the Kagemane that stopped the Brothers they could've used Kiba and Akamaru in Tsuuga to stop the brothers attack, Hinata would say "Na..Naruto-Kun" and would try to tell that they are the backup but Shino would interrupt her and tell Naruto how it is. And then Hinata and Shino could show how much they kick ass against Sannin Level Filler Morrons. 

Discuss


----------



## Baki (Jul 30, 2005)

1. It wasn't any kind of special jutsu. He was simply concentrating his hearing, so he could know where Mizuki is.

2. I don't know, I like InoShikaChou better, they're funnier


----------



## lwong81 (Jul 30, 2005)

he used his hearing to realize that there were tags that were going to blow soon....

what if Shino, Kiba and Hinata shows up to support the support (INOSHIKACHOU)


----------



## ShounenSuki (Jul 30, 2005)

Iruka used his hearing.

About InoShikaChou, they are perfect for stopping Fuujin and Raijin. I doubt Kiba, Shino and Hinata could do anything to them. Well...maybe Shino could...


----------



## lodmad (Jul 30, 2005)

1.he just concentrated to hear lol
nothing special

2.why Shino, Hinata and Kiba cooler than Ino-Shika-Chou?


----------



## explicitkarma (Jul 30, 2005)

1. [insert overly-repeated answer here]

2. I agree that the filler writers could have used this arc to bring in even more different characters. But, Ino-Shika-Chou kinda makes more sense. Also, it was cool seeing Ino with more of her father's techniques.


----------



## EternalHatred (Jul 30, 2005)

I hate the fillers, and won't forgive Naruto for being not as good as the recent Bleach episodes where were amazing!
Especially the dragging of time! How long are they going to drag each episode as much as they could???


----------



## EternalHatred (Jul 30, 2005)

Or they could've used Lee & team. (just to give alternative choice XD. Go InoShikaChou!)

Iruka wasn't JUST concentrating a bit more. He was also killed. XD Just kidding.
(Although we AREN'T sure if he is killed XD)


----------



## ptran11 (Aug 1, 2005)

possible spoilers if you haven't beeing reading the manga.

in the latest manga chapter theres a thing about Sakura's hair not being quite right.  If that was shown in a filler every one would be creating such a big storm about how bad fillers are.  Theres a thread on the issue and people have been explaining it openly with good constructive commect.  When theres a detail in question and if its in a filler people mainly discuss it by saying it sucks b/c its in a filler.  It seems like if its in the manga then many people consider it the law and can't be a mistake.  Whats up with that?


----------



## lapiz (Aug 2, 2005)

^@ptran11 

That is because the manga IS the law. And that is because Kishimoto DOES write the manga. while his role in the anime is very small.. Facts are stated in the manga and they are not questionable. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



If Kishimoto wanted sakura to have long hair while training with Tsunade, then long hair it is. That is no mistake


----------



## ptran11 (Aug 2, 2005)

Now you guys just need a big banner or stickie thats says "the manga is the law" and there is no mistakes with it...  lol.  

One would think the Kish, no matter how small a part he has in the anime, would over see the the details in the anime (including the fillers) and weed out the mistakes.  If there were any he would ultimately be responsible for it.  Even if he delegated that responsibility to someone Kish is the one who delegated that task out. A project manager would have to own up to any failures even if mistakes weren't directly made by him.  You can replace project manger for any higher title such as a company, author, CEO...

if the manga is the law then so be it.  If there are mistakes in the filler or anime then who do you think is ultimately responible for them?


----------



## smokenrowboy (Aug 2, 2005)

i'm not too thrilled about the iruka/mizuki fight. mizuki isn't the cool, deceitful guy he was before he went to jail. iruka can't fight. it's just damn boring.

at least in the fuuma fillers, the fights were pretty entertaining and the villains weren't two fatheads and trunks. 

MANGA = LAW


----------



## Hatake "KakaShi" (Aug 2, 2005)

I side with most people the filler suck balls. Well you got to deal with it cuz like many im a anime watcher only. so that sucks.


----------



## T2004 (Aug 2, 2005)

Well, the naruto fillers aren't THAT bad to me. Being an One Piece and Inuyasha fan, i've seen horrible filler, and the closest Naruto has come to that is the Tea arc. This current filler isn't great, but why do people expect to be? I tolerate Naruto filler simply because the anime right now desperatly needs filler to back off from the manga. So it's either filler now where there is a good place to be, or even longer filler during Part 2.


----------



## rarr (Aug 5, 2005)

How many ways can you *possibly* use uncreative profanity and incoherent posts to describe Naruto filler? I think they've all been used up. The filler is designed to put space between the manga and anime while providing entertainment and keeping the integrity of the story intact. Personally, I think that the entire Fuuma arc was designed to be helpless Sakura-centric so that even the stupidest person would realize why she went to Tsunade to become a medical ninja. I don't read the manga, but this was not a waste of time. The episodes were entertaining enough, and the latest filler arc addresses what happened to Mizuki, and what happens to ninja criminals. Mizuki working for Orochimaru is an interesting filler-twist - can you honestly say that you think that Orochimaru wouldn't try to get the Scroll of Seals when he is so obsessed with techniques? Oro has to have a few insiders in Konoha - it's unrealistic to think he'd have tried to destroy it without people reporting on the state of things there.

I have to agree that the best filler they could make would be about somebody besides Naruto, Sakura, and Sasuke, though. (maybe one of the other Genin teams goes on a mission? I can't see much potential for plot holes there, and we'd get more interesting fights than 'Kage bunshin no jutsu!' 'Rasengan!' over and over like you do when Naruto is fighting in a filler arc. What happened to him tricking his opponents and being a little unpredictable? Ever since he learned the Rasengan he seems obsessed with using it on everybody he fights, even in situations where it'd be better to do ANYTHING else.

Filler's also designed to keep the anime from becoming uber-serious - Naruto's not supposed to take itself seriously when there's not plot or fighting going on. While in manga it's okay to make these pauses more sporadic, an entirely serious Naruto anime would be repetitive after a certain point. There are only so many times you can see Uchiha massacre flashbacks every episode before you want to scream, and so this filler was well placed so we can have time to adjust between Rescue Sasuke and the next serious arc. The entire series would seem rushed without the filler, especially after the Chuunin exam, which was such a gigantic block of nonstop fighting and plot that any escalation straight into the Sannin arc would have seemed ridiculous without a buffer. I dunno whether it's technically filler, but Jiraiya's introduction episodes are the perfect buffer between the Third's death and the later parts of the Sannin arc. It serves to keep Naruto from becoming Dragonball Z, where 'power levels' get ridiculously higher in a short span of time and a villain seems to pop up every weekend for the gang to kill.


----------



## AstralSky (Aug 5, 2005)

At least the new arc will make up for all of this.  Hell, just because of the filler, I read ahead.  I prefer Anime usually over the Manga, but hey, its like the Anime let me down.  I knew THERE would be filler, but its summer, and this is the time where you have the most time to watch Anime and it was a bit of a dissapointment to have the filler episodes roll out during summer vacation.


----------



## 3D Master (Aug 8, 2005)

They had such an amazing opportunity in these fillers. Naruto leaves with Jiraiya for three years, bring on stories of the supporting characters:

Where's Anko at these days?

Is Hinata training? What's she trained, what's she doing? How about sending her or one of the other teams on a mission.

Sakura training with Tsunade?

etc. etc. etc.

Especially asking Kissimoto for a little input; without having him write all stories, you can have him put down a few basic rules about what they can and can't do with the characters.

I hope they do that after this one after all, but my hope is low.


----------



## James (Aug 10, 2005)

Well we're going into the third consecutive filler arc starting with 148 apparently, according to the episode previews topic in the House of Uzumaki section and probably lasting until 152 at least. It's going to have Shino, Kiba and Hinata, which you'd think would give it more potential than the current arcs, but seriously having the characters doesn't automatically make the anime writer's skills any better, it's not like they put Chouji, Ino and Shikamaru to good use. Typically they're still having Naruto so chances are the fillers are still going to revolve around him being an idiot in terrible fights like usual.

To be honest, I think the Tea Country arc was the best filler so far. It was the only one that didn't really risk screwing with future manga events and at least the new characters in it weren't absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Iruka-Senpai (Aug 10, 2005)

Tea arc was pretty cool, I only like the current arc a little because it has Mizuki in it(hopefully Kishimoto will make a better story about him), the next filler's story seems a little bit better but they better not ruin Team 8's characters. Overall, I'd give all the fillers put together a C-;not good but not bad. I don't really complain about fillers because I buy the manga, they're going to show the dubs of the Zabuza arc soon, and Kishimoto has a new manga chapter for us  every week so fillers are tolerable for me.


----------



## Daniee (Aug 11, 2005)

Hahahahahaha

*Read.the.Manga.*


----------



## Amuro (Aug 11, 2005)

most.people.do


some just are itching to see certain things animated like a certain gaiden


----------



## The 21st Hokage (Aug 11, 2005)

I'd suggest reading the manga then because the Anime is starting to suck in my opinon.


----------



## explicitkarma (Aug 11, 2005)

Think of this as patience training. It will just make that certain gaiden and the arc afterwards even more sweeter.


----------



## Yukimura (Aug 11, 2005)

I don't know...I sorta like these fillers.


----------



## road_rash (Aug 11, 2005)

woah, somebody is bitching about a filler arc?  I've NEVER seen a thread like this.  You must be pretty cleaver, did you think this up on your own?  Bitching about a filler arc, I would've never expected it from people in these forums.  Your pretty original.


----------



## James (Aug 11, 2005)

The manga isn't far enough ahead at all, they'd still catch up in no time resuming following it just now, unless they take a break or have filler for the rest of THE YEAR, they'll never be far enough away from the manga that they wont have caught up within a few months, in which case they'd need to have the same amount of filler they've had now all over again.


----------



## CABLE (Aug 11, 2005)

If Kishimoto really gave a shit about the anime, hed be throwin out double chapters  left and right, too bad he doesn't.  Its funny cuz alot of mangakas are often against their mangas becoming animes but they don't really have a say usually.  I think that there is definatley not enough manga for the anime to continue, if they were to go into it now, we would be seeing horrible drawn out fights.  Also i don't think we need to worry about Naruto getting canceled due to fillers.  Its so huge in Japan right now, even shitty fillers won't drag down its poularity.


----------



## emma0 (Aug 11, 2005)

another manga reader that complains about the anime. i'm starting to think that a lot of manga readers care only for themselves (and just because they read the manga).

be patient. in the first place the anime wasnt there just for you to complain about.

and, this is not a thread for manga readers to post complaints. go to the library section of the forum. let the anime watchers do the ranting.

pardon me from complaining. lol


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm glad that they it going to be a other filler befor they start part _II_. Hinata and Shino  are their time to shrines that they deserves in part _I_. I just hope this new one will not be dissapointing as the last ones that they did.


----------



## MasamuneX7 (Aug 11, 2005)

This next filler arc HAS to be the last one before Part 2. Intros usually last two seasons or 26 episodes. No Boy No Cry is due to end with episode 154. There will be a new intro for 155 that fits with Part 2. From the episode titles through 150, I think we can assume that the last episode of the next filler arc will either be 150 or 151. This leaves 3 to 4 episodes of Gaiden. You can endure it. One more month until Gaiden.


----------



## MasamuneX7 (Aug 11, 2005)

This next filler arc HAS to be the last one before Part 2. Intros usually last two seasons or 26 episodes. No Boy No Cry is due to end with episode 154. There will be a new intro for 155 that fits with Part 2. From the episode titles through 150, I think we can assume that the last episode of the next filler arc will either be 150 or 151. This leaves 3 to 4 episodes of Gaiden. You can endure it. One more month until Gaiden.


----------



## Xenophobia (Aug 11, 2005)

Filler episode killed Kenshin.....

And even Watsuki(managaka) said he couldva done a better job with those fillers...

mangaka has no control over the anime


----------



## Tayuya (the banned one) (Aug 11, 2005)

Maybe if Naruto gets cancelled, Naruto would be so popular in the U.S. that they fund the remaining episodes like they did with Big O?  (unlikely)


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 11, 2005)

Tsu said:
			
		

> I don't know...I sorta like these fillers.



You're not alone. I like 'em too. 

road_rash, you own. Just cut down on the cussing towards the ignorant, ok?


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 11, 2005)

shino and hinata go bug hunting.  how bad can that be?


----------



## hhallahh (Aug 11, 2005)

In general, if you want to know how long it would take the anime to catch up with the manga, just take the difference between the current chapter the anime is on vs. the current chapter the manga is on. This assumes that the average anime episode covers 2 manga chapters, which is actually a bit of an overestimate. 237 chapters covered in 134 episodes (I think) = 1.77 chapters / episode.

Now, assuming that rate to be constant, if the anime were to resume following the manga next week, it would take:

(271 - 237) / 1.77 = 19 episodes to catch up to where the manga currently is. In that time period, the manga will have advanced another 19 chapters, which would take another 19 / 1.77 = 11 episodes to cover, in which case the manga will have advanced another 11 chapters...

Ultimately, you've got about 19 + 11 + 6 + 3 + 2 + 1 = 42 episodes until the anime would catch up to the manga. Less than a year. Keep in mind that the creators would always have to keep some space between the manga and anime anyways, or else the anime wouldn't have enough time to be produced and would probably cut into manga sales (Shonen Jump wouldn't like it if their Naruto chapter just appeared on T.V. next week, obviously.)

Now, keep in mind that the Naruto series started when the manga was ~(271 - 146) = 131 chapters ahead... far, far more than 34 we have right now. By the time the manga and anime diverged, the manga was only 271 - ((146 - 134)) - 237 = 22 chapters ahead. That means that, in the span of 134 episodes, the anime caught up to 109 manga chapters. Which means that, assuming Pt. II to roughly be as long as Pt. I, the anime would have to be 109 chapters behind to be able to move at a rate as quickly (and probably moreso, since as I said, they shouldn't be allowed to completely catch up.) Since the manga is only 34 chapters ahead right now, this means that *we would have to have another 75 filler episodes* to be ready to jump into Pt. II at the same rate.

Heh, that's a lot worse than I thought it would be, but it's true.


----------



## Jink (Aug 11, 2005)

I dont really care about fillers, i like em, i watch em, and Im sick of hearing people bitch, if your bitching THEN STOP FUCKING WATCHING, no ones making you watch


----------



## rokkudaime (Aug 11, 2005)

i give up.. ill start downloading again when all these fillers stop.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Aug 11, 2005)

PervertedHermit said:
			
		

> I dont really care about fillers, i like em, i watch em, and Im sick of hearing people bitch, if your bitching THEN STOP FUCKING WATCHING, no ones making you watch



That's exactly what I did  shit, saves me space on my computer! 

Can't complain if I dunno what's goin on, lol


----------



## Red Viking (Aug 11, 2005)

I agree.  We need an official 'Fillars Suck' thread.  I'm getting sick of seeing 50 of these threads popping up every week.


----------



## emma0 (Aug 11, 2005)

yeah, i also vote for an official "manga is crap thread" and "anime sucks thread" in their respective forum designation.

having to see manga people complain about anime is just plain wrong and bias. manga people always rant about something manga related which is not even important in the TV section threads. enforcing this will also make the anime people enjoy the anime (complain or not).


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 11, 2005)

i could see how these fillers could be pissing off "anime only" fans but i am kept content with the manga chapter every week + there have been worse fillers out there.


----------



## Codde (Aug 11, 2005)

road_rash said:
			
		

> woah, somebody is bitching about a filler arc?  I've NEVER seen a thread like this.  You must be pretty cleaver, did you think this up on your own?  Bitching about a filler arc, I would've never expected it from people in these forums.  Your pretty original.


Well since you made it clear that a lot of people tend to "bitch about fillers." You should also realize that you should expect threads about "bitching about fillers." 

But then again, I guess you should expect replies like this too.

 But anyways, on the bright side, if they get far enough behind the manga now, there won't be nearly as much filler later. Basically putting it into multiple filer arcs simutaneously (in which you can simply skip over without missing anything), instead of quite a bit here and there insertered in the from-manga story parts, sometimes ruining it(and in which if you don't want to miss anything you can't really just skip over).


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 11, 2005)

I generaly dont complain about fillers because i am not one to thing that the anime has to copy the manga frame for frame. 

but i dont like it when the anime fillers totaly hash the manga. 

I believe a well produced anime should be able to find a way to include fillers without hashing the overall story. 

this includes use of other characters, expantion on plotlines that will not be followed in the manga and adherance to established universal laws. 

I dont think it would be extreamly difficult to take a few hours to hash out the basics of a few filler archs that Kish would not have to draw but he could still storyboard or at least provide guidelines that would keep it in the boundry of the manga while still providing a filler.

if these stories were in the manga i would still say they suck. its not that they were or were not in the manga it that they do not meet the standards of a naruto story that caused me to become so engrossed in this show in the first place.


----------



## pokinatcha82 (Aug 11, 2005)

I just watched the country of tea arc, and during the debate over the winner at the end, the fuedal lord shows a photo of the head of the Wagarashi clan doing something (drinking sake?)
I'm not quite sure as to why this photo is incriminating. Perhaps I missed something.(I *was* eating while watching the episode.)


----------



## supremedarkling (Aug 12, 2005)

ummm....I dont mind fillers

But I do hate Raijin, fuujin and mizuki


----------



## Ha-ri (Aug 12, 2005)

supremedarkling said:
			
		

> ummm....I dont mind fillers
> 
> But I do hate Raijin, fuujin and mizuki



I agree, as long as theirs action they don't bother me much.


----------



## nigggs (Aug 12, 2005)

James said:
			
		

> *The manga isn't far enough ahead at all, they'd still catch up in no time* resuming following it just now, unless they take a break or have filler for the rest of THE YEAR, they'll never be far enough away from the manga that they wont have caught up within a few months, in which case they'd need to have the same amount of filler they've had now all over again.



^Pay attention, espically to the bold portion of the post. We need the fillers to create that much needed *gap between the anime and the manga*, personally, i would like for them to run fillers till christmas if possible. It's either no naruto for months or fillers, the choice is yours.


----------



## OniTasku (Aug 12, 2005)

tonycorleone said:
			
		

> Wow...you completely failed in your attempt to be funny. Apart from your gay buddy TenshiOni that is.  'cleaver'???? Kid get your shit together..
> 
> And I wasn't trying to be original. I expressed my views, and I was feeling (guess what) pissed off. And it wasn't actually the same ol' monotonous shit about these filler episodes, it was about the fact that another filler arc is set to start stretching these shitty episodes even further.
> 
> By the way I stopped reading the manga about 8 weeks ago in hope that the anime would keep me entertained. Man it's jus gettin shittier and shittier. This filler arc is astoundingly long now.....i think even when the filler stops, the anime might not be on the same level it was way back then. Ah well. We can only wait.




Feeling pretty angsty there, lately, huh?

Just to put my two cents in, TenshiOni is a SMod. You shouldn't be so ignorant and flamboyant. It's understood that filler-arc's can become a bit boring at times, but this is for the better of the manga. 

But it has been stated before and will be stated again, this is for the better of the manga. Just be patient, you don't have to watch the filler-arc. Would you rather the anime continued on, caught up with the manga, and then the manga would have to come to an abrupt end? (ie: Full Metal Alchemist). 

I think not. Now, please, try to calm down a bit and be a bit more respectful of those around you.


----------



## IzumoX (Aug 12, 2005)

Uh....Thats a spoiler o.0 Plus, it's not a filler.


----------



## OniTasku (Aug 12, 2005)

The "Gaiden" will not be a filler. It is originally part of the manga, thus, not a filler. The "Gaiden" is an actual arc.

Just wanted to let you know that.


----------



## Bloofer (Aug 12, 2005)

IzumoX said:
			
		

> Uh....Thats a spoiler o.0 Plus, it's not a filler.




*Spoiler*: __ 



You just spoiled it by saying that it's NOT filler.


----------



## Baki (Aug 12, 2005)

Hinata gets kidnapped! O.o 
I assume a village will try to get the Byakugan since Hinata is the only Hyuuga doing missions with no cursed seal.


----------



## RaitoRyuukashin (Aug 12, 2005)

Silly Hinata, What next she  discovers a new type of tea?


----------



## Umeliten-kun (Aug 12, 2005)

I don't like the fillers, the last one was okay, episode 146, but the others, no good!


----------



## Bloodwrath (Aug 13, 2005)

yea i gotta admit 146 is good , but RAIJIN AND FUJIN ARE BULL SHITZ


----------



## ShadowGal19 (Aug 14, 2005)

I really don't like the fillers, they just keep going on and on.  They're even starting to make me hate Naruto, the protagonist, because he keeps making stupid mistakes over and over again, and never learns anything.  IMO the fillers would have been better if they showed the beginning of Naruto's training, instead of these silly missions.  Or better yet, we could've had no fillers, that would have been nice.


----------



## ymcauloser (Aug 14, 2005)

*The best thing they could have done with the fillers*

Come on at least be creative with the fillers. You have all of konoha and all the other villages and u put mizuki, a guy who lost to someone who was still in the academy!! 

I think the best thing they could of done that would make the fillers so interesting would to make a tournament between villages with genins. Create new genins from hidden villages all unique and interesting to get a better perspective of villages in sure were never even gonna hear of later. Its already been 10 crappy episodes of garbage that they could of made into a great filler.


----------



## Core (Aug 14, 2005)

Create all new characters, unique and interesting, some you could get really pulled into. Too much work for a filler.

They have to make something that won't effect the future story line. Aparently Mizuki isn't. They like to have some sort of story line, not just random stuff.


----------



## ymcauloser (Aug 14, 2005)

True but all these fillers have been all bout 'Detective Naruto' going around asking bout orochimaru and sasuke


----------



## Baby Raptor (Aug 14, 2005)

i like filler but i am pleased hear about filler is good enough for me  i am happy for that


----------



## azn_sephiroth (Aug 14, 2005)

ymcauloser said:
			
		

> True but all these fillers have been all bout 'Detective Naruto' going around asking bout orochimaru and sasuke



Yeah true....frickin go back to the damn stroy already


----------



## Medic44 (Aug 15, 2005)

hhallahh said:
			
		

> In general, if you want to know how long it would take the anime to catch up with the manga, just take the difference between the current chapter the anime is on vs. the current chapter the manga is on. This assumes that the average anime episode covers 2 manga chapters, which is actually a bit of an overestimate. 237 chapters covered in 134 episodes (I think) = 1.77 chapters / episode.
> 
> Now, assuming that rate to be constant, if the anime were to resume following the manga next week, it would take:
> 
> ...



237 + 1.7x = 271 + x

=> 0.7x = 34

x = ~ 48 manga-releases

However. The fillers in the anime are included in the counting so with the current percentage of fillers from the past included to the anime of the future it would take 48 days to catch up. If no fillers were used the number would probably be around (rough estimation) 38 manga-releases.

.. That can't be right, can it?


----------



## Dabura (Aug 15, 2005)

What if they would continue the manga story but only show one episode every two weeks. By the time the anime used 2 chapters for 1 episode, the manga has already released 2 new chapters. That means the anime and manga progress at the same rate, so there is no need for filler. 

Another good thing is that the quality of the anime would improve, because there is more time to produce an episode. 

I dont mind to wait a week longer if the anime will be more awesome than it is already.


----------



## rarr (Aug 15, 2005)

I wouldn't even mind the fillers if they didn't make Naruto the main character EVERY TIME. Make Hinata's team go on a mission or something to do something cool. Give it good artwork, animation, and run the plot by Kishimoto first. THIS sort of thing would be the best filler.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Aug 15, 2005)

"The best thing they could HAVE done with the fillers"

I can tolerate simple spelling mistakes, but that title crossed the line.

I dont' agree with your proposal for filler material either. It would be cool, but it would mess with the main storyline once it gets back on track.


----------



## hakke (Aug 15, 2005)

That actually would be a good idea, air every 2 weeks, so it keeps the distance from Jump...


----------



## Reznor (Aug 15, 2005)

> I think the best thing they could of done that would make the fillers so interesting would to make a tournament between villages with genins. Create new genins from hidden villages all unique and interesting to get a better perspective of villages in sure were never even gonna hear of later.


 They already did this. See episodes 25-80. They called it the "Chuunin Exam". Good stuff.


----------



## ymcauloser (Aug 15, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> They already did this. See episodes 25-80. They called it the "Chuunin Exam". Good stuff.



I was refering to an outside tournament to get a better look at other hidden villages that im sure arent going to be looked into good anyway


----------



## Red Viking (Aug 15, 2005)

Fillers just can't win.

First you guys complain about them, stating how much better they would be if the other nine genin show up and now that they are, you're complaining about that too.


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Aug 15, 2005)

I would rather see what the other three person teams are supposedly up to during the time skip or else gaidens on other major characters.  The fillers are really beginning to bore me and I hate seeing Naruto when he acts like he can't retain what he's learned or learn anything new.

The recent fillers (since Sasuke's defection) are enough to make me start to hate Naruto.


----------



## BattousaiMS (Aug 15, 2005)

They could have left Naruto out and do a mini-arcs with the other genin teams.

They could simply sent Naruto to train with Jiraiya and make him learn some new moves like those that Jiraiya altready showed while at the same time they could have visited the other shinobi villages.

They could have made better fillers without trying to connect everything to Orochimaru (Rice arc was okay, but Mizuki arc was tooo much).

They could have not cannon folded moves like the rasengan.

They could have made more gag episodes like what's under Kakashi's mask.

They could have made more sensible villans then shinobi turning mutant freaks.

So yes they could have done alot more things.


----------



## XxGreat Hokage NarutoxX (Aug 15, 2005)

honestly a simple tournament isnt bad....there have been time in other animes that fillers were pretty good....dbz they had the heavens tournament that never appeared in the manga...it was pretty good.....but would have been koo is if they brought one of the villians from the movie back.....u know like what they did with garlic jr....one of those jounin from the snow country survived and hunted down kakashi and naruto and kakashi ended up fighting


----------



## DevilB0i (Aug 15, 2005)

nobody cares just wait patiently god damit


----------



## Potentialflip (Aug 15, 2005)

Ahhh another venting thread about fillers. Just be patient look at the new dub version of Naruto which will air before the filler filled anime series is over. I do wish they do something more different than have something that is connected to Orochimaru/Sasuke. It's like don't forget children they still are trying to find those two. We get it already.


----------



## Umeliten-kun (Aug 15, 2005)

I hope we can get back to the manga-episodes, anyone who knows wich episode that's the last filler?


----------



## Sawako (Aug 15, 2005)

I think I could filler would be everyone training, and maybe some missions of some of the other teams, aka NOT Naruto and Sakura.


----------



## James (Aug 15, 2005)

Martin sama said:
			
		

> I hope we can get back to the manga-episodes, anyone who knows wich episode that's the last filler?



No one knows, but it's likely 153/154.


----------



## Cyrus (Aug 15, 2005)

I think they should stop trying to make the stories so serious and centred around Orochimaru (who is turning into the satanic demon overlord of all things bad in the naruto world). Lets see some light hearted fillers that are completely unrelated to the main story. Show some of the less featured ninjas too like Asuma, Kurenai, Raidou, Genma, Ebisu and the other Genins. Thats what i'd like to see.


----------



## Tayuya (the banned one) (Aug 15, 2005)

I think the thing that's missing are GOOD fights. All the fights they  had right now were boring and always ended with some rasengan crud.


----------



## rarr (Aug 15, 2005)

I would enjoy something like a scaled-down version of the movies, also. The movies are total filler, but they manage to have a coherent plot and decent fights...and Sakura actually doing well in a fight, rather than standing there and screaming 'Sasuke-kun!' every time something happens. Naturally the animation and art can't be as good, but really, a B rank mission led by Shikamaru would cover at least 4 episodes of filler. Doesn't even have to be anything very important, but something with combat...and WITHOUT NARUTO.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Aug 16, 2005)

Get rid of Naruto. He's annoying.


----------



## HiddenDarkness (Aug 16, 2005)

introduction of new nins and team 7 (w/o sasuke of course) visiting other countries. taht'll be nice...

of course, the Mizuki arc ain't well and pretty, so i'll just have to stick to manga heeh...


----------



## Noex (Aug 16, 2005)

well i hate the fillerrs so i dont watch naruto anymore hahah, but still they just go on and on i mean don they get it, nobody likes it anyway, i just hate them grrrrrrrrr.


----------



## T2004 (Aug 16, 2005)

Masaki said:
			
		

> Explain to me why they need fillers.  Don't say anything about the manga, because according to a lot of the manga people, the anime is already straying away from it.



You can't argue this point without discussing the manga, because it's based OFF the manga. The anime is straying from the original plot, but not to the point that it's irreversible and can't continue to where the story currently is. The fact that the anime crew showed Akatsuki in 135 tells me that they are not straying or they could've ended or taken a long break after Sasuke left. I don't like the fillers also, but it's a way for the show to remain on the air and keep just enough interest in the show to continue the storyline and make money, which is what it is all about. Although many animes have ended from poor fillers, but also many have abruptly ended because of lack of material to go on.


----------



## Chronz (Aug 18, 2005)

147 was horrible, glad its all over with Mizuki.
On the other hand 148 was fantastic. Loved it. Can't wait to see more of Hinata, Kiba and Shino.


----------



## tajoh111 (Aug 18, 2005)

What the hell , they are looking for a bug now this is retarded. Especially since some species of moth in the REAL world have a sense of smell over 1 million times more keen than our own.


----------



## koopo (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## SloppyJoe (Aug 19, 2005)

OUTSTANDING!

I will be honest I wasn't expecting to fall in love with this episode especially because it is keeping me away from Gaiden.  *BUT* that being said I was very surprised with 148.  I'm not sure if it's the fact that my favorite obscure character is getting some screen time or the fact that little shy hinata has a babes silhouette.  But all and all a fantastic episode.


----------



## HazardNights (Aug 19, 2005)

*For those that have a problem with fillers or the anime why do you come to this forum*

This is just quite sad. If people are anti-filler or have to keep saying it doesn't matter cause it's filler why don't they simply stay in the manga section of the forum?

Clearly they have problems with the anime since the anime has added new things, hell it's added new things from the very beginning and those would be considered filler since they weren't in the manga and they increase the length of the show. Like the introduction of all the teams when that doesn't happen in manga until the Chuinn exam from what I remember. 

I just don't understand and maybe someone can help me with this. If a person has problems with the anime and clearly perfers the manga and all they say is  'it's just filler so it doesn't matter or it isn'ts official" then why do they or you come to the section of the forum that deals with the anime and everything in it?

I can understand not liking filler episodes or certain things in it but what is the point of constantly saying "it's just filler". Or "it's the manga that matters". Or "hurry up and get to the Kakashi backstory or new chapters"?

From talk like this one would assume people that complain in this way by constantly bashing the anime only additions when they get the chance have already read the manga and/or stay up to date on it. So why do they care about what the anime adds?

Why do they care if the anime changes things if the manga is so important and is still coming out?

Is it because they dislike it and want everyone else to? Or they can't stand anyone liking the anime or it's anime only additions more then the manga?

It's not like the anime is stopping or hurting the manga story. They still get to read it as it's released and stay ahead of the anime. So why all of the constant bashing and constant hate with comments that only the manga matter in the anime discussion area of the forum?

Please don't just respond "because it sucks or because it's filler". You say you hate it but why? Also why do you feel the need to constantly say it or watch it if you perfer the manga version so much?

Why can't the anime version just be left alone without the constant bashing?

I hope this isn't closed. Granted my interest in Naruto overall has dropped a lot in recent months but I honestly would like to know why people feel they "must" do this every chance they get.


----------



## hhallahh (Aug 19, 2005)

Just a random note, but the fillers really need more Rock Lee. A lot of the fights suck because there are many characters who are very limited in what they can do... the filler team can't give anyone any major new abilities, so the fights tend to either be stale (Naruto using Kage Bunshin and Rasengan over and over), boring (jump around, throw kunai), or both. But Lee would be great for filler because he doesn't need new moves to have awesome fight scenes. Taijutsu fights are always the best..


----------



## stormbreak (Aug 19, 2005)

Because some manga readers want to see the next chapters animated, and many people feel that the filler isn't up to their standards. Most people who only watch the anime want to knows what happens next, that has to do with the main story, not the filler arcs.


----------



## rarr (Aug 19, 2005)

I only watch the anime (except for cheating to see part of Kakashi gaiden..), but there are times when filler gets so ridiculous, or so incorrect, that it really doesn't matter anymore. Mizuki's 'Tony the Tiger' form essentially made the whole arc dumb. There are also certain *things* in fillers that are unique to fillers that don't fit with the characterization and strength of some characters, particularly Naruto. The latest rasengan was pathetic. Barely touched Mizuki, didn't spin him at all. Naruto also leaves his brain at the door with fillers - in the main storyline he usually can come up with a surprisingly clever idea because everybody underestimates him. However, in the filler he does stuff like using rasengan when he doesn't need to and screwing up Iruka's trap. I don't have anything against fillers in general - but I do wish that Kishi had even the smallest part in them so that they wouldn't be ridiculous. This Hinata/Kiba/Shino filler has more promise than any other filler so far, I think, even if it does involve Naruto yelling about finding Sasuke.


----------



## Axass (Aug 19, 2005)

Effect said:
			
		

> ........


1 - For the last time, this isn't a forum opened to the anime watchers only. Anyone can enter and discuss the anime here as long as s/he doesn't use spoilers.
2 - Complaining about fillers is ok as long as it's done in the right threads and not randomly. You can't force all the people in the world to like fillers just because you do.
3 - "Why manga readers just don't stick with the manga instead than complaining?" Because they like moving things and coloured things as much as you do. Actually reading the manga you're even more motivated to watch the anime because you want to see your favourite scenes animated.
4 - "Why manga readers complain specifically about fillers?" It's easy, because  99,99% of the times they are below average if confronted with the manga. There's no denying that, you may like them, but from an objective point of view, the story and characters are shallow.
5 - This doesn't warrant its own thread because it would just attire more of the people you mentioned, thus turning in another filler like/don't like thread. Considering we have one already, I'll merge this there.


----------



## Quinn inactive (Aug 20, 2005)

Just watched 147-148 and I have to say that those are by far the worst episodes ever. 

Not only that it was boring and the fight with Mizuki was lame, I really, really, really hated the Hinata waterfall scene!

It's to obvious... either there will never gonna be any couple in Naruto or Naruto and Hinata and (I guess after saving his life) Sakura and Sasuke.
And I hate that so much, because I hate Sasuke. And Sakura is really the cutest girl in Naruto, and I think she and Naruto deserve each other. 
He always saves her and take care of her, Sasuke does nothing of this, he just lives for himself.

Well, I guess I will not watch Naruto anymore... maybe I start reading the Manga... until I see that Hinata is cut from the show or something (because she is really annoying) and Naruto and Sakura finally come togheter... 
and if this never happens, I guess... my once favourite show will stay in my mind as a bad show.

...hmm... really angry about this last episode...

EDIT: Just wanted to say I love the fillers with the Fuma Clan, lot of Naruto & Sakura


----------



## kumagoro_usagi (Aug 20, 2005)

I can't believe people could be so immature over a pairing.


----------



## gunslingerblack (Aug 20, 2005)

the fillers have no story, and the characters aren't themselves you know why??

because kishimoto didn't write it


----------



## mgrace (Aug 20, 2005)

Yeah well What would u rather fillers or naruto break... I would opt for the break


----------



## Core (Aug 20, 2005)

Wow all that hate to the show for a couple Quinn?  

Well good luck hoping for any main characters being cut from the show.


----------



## mgrace (Aug 20, 2005)

Hmmm Future fillers will get worse than now unless the show Shino fighting..


----------



## Shadow Blade (Aug 20, 2005)

I'm worried that because of the new filler, there won't be any time for the saga before Part 2.


----------



## Quinn inactive (Aug 21, 2005)

Yeah... I'm hoping for Naruto and Sakura since Episode 3. 
So of course I'm angry. 
And I don't think that Hinata is a main character.

Even if I like Shino and hope to see him fighting, the last two episodes were so bad... 

if you ask me, I would also prefer a break than those filler episodes. I mean, as I said, I really like the ones in Oruchimarus Base, with the Fuma clan, but... 

whatever, I'm watching Bleach til better Naruto Anime episodes are coming out...


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 21, 2005)

Fuuma Clan Arc probably is the best filler arc so far..


----------



## Seany (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm annoyed that a great song like speed is wasted on these fillers...


----------



## zeroshot (Aug 22, 2005)

It does really matter what happens in the fillers. Just like one piece the magna will decided what happens in the anime. All the fillers are away for the animators to waste time and test new animation techniques before they begin the story again.

that's all the fillers are. no more no less.


----------



## futuristxen (Aug 22, 2005)

The Naruto Manga is kind of lame.  I only read it because I like the anime.
You get so much more characterization in the Anime.  And the characters are so much more lively.  I can forgive some of the mediocre animation in the Naruto anime, because everything else really works.  But in the Manga, sometimes I can barely see what has happened in the more exciting scenes.  The Manga looks very very average as far as Manga or Comic books go.  And the only reason I really care about the characters is because of the anime.  The manga is bor-ing.

So I'm saying.


----------



## Umeliten-kun (Aug 23, 2005)

The best filler made now, is 148, all the other fillers, just weren't the Naruto anime we know, if you know what I mean?


----------



## batanga (Aug 25, 2005)

@beatnik: no, you haven´t. Unless you wanna see pathetic Tsunade/Hinata fanservice, "orange bee jizz" attack and stupid elephant bugs.


----------



## Ichitootah (Aug 25, 2005)

Meh... Even I'm getting a bit tired of these fillers. The plots are mind-numbingly straight-forward, the characters are boring, and on top of that, the animation is bad. I'll still watch 'em though.


----------



## duffman13 (Aug 25, 2005)

I mentioned this about 6 months ago that naruto might end up pulling a kenshin.  If anybody remembers, kenshin's anime caugt up to the manga at the end of the shishio arc.  they went on to do a season of fillers to give watsuki time to draw the rest of the manga, the 'best arc i've ever read in a story' jinchuu arc.  unfortunately, these fillers caused the ratings to drop so much in one season that they canceled the show before the jinchuu arc could be animated.  We can only hope that a bunch of crappy fillers don't cause the same to happen for naruto, because with these last 2 side stories, it's clear that they are really scraping the bottom of the barrel for ideas.

On that note, does anybody have any information on when the filler ends and we get to see post-timeskip or possibly the kakashi gaiden?


----------



## Darth Judicar (Aug 26, 2005)

Could someone summarize all the fillers or direct me to a site or thread that summarizes them? I have dialup(no service out here) and cannot dl any of the anime or fillers.


----------



## Tenacious D (Aug 26, 2005)

Only filler I like is the current one, It has Shino! In the latest ep they even show he has eyes. w00t.  The anime is using fillers to give chara's more action other than stalling.


----------



## Axass (Aug 26, 2005)

Seto Fett said:
			
		

> Could someone summarize all the fillers or direct me to a site or thread that summarizes them? I have dialup(no service out here) and cannot dl any of the anime or fillers.


*SkOTW 18*


----------



## SuikenUser (Aug 26, 2005)

Bah! I like the fillers. A least the current one. It's filled with creamy NaruHina goodness. 

Anyway, think about this. Anime seasons are usually 26 episodes in length, right? If the animation team wanted to start on a new story arc that would follow the manga, wouldn't they want an entire new season for it?

For Naruto, it's easy to tell the different seasons by the different theme songs. The current theme song, No Boy No Cry, was first played on episode 129. We are at episdode 149 meaning we have about 6 more episodes to go before a new season.

So just wait it out. I'm pretty sure these fillers are being used to fill up the remaining episodes left in the season. Once the season's done, we can be on our way to the main story.


----------



## Imperion (Aug 28, 2005)

The only filler story I've liked is the current one.  I actually caught myself getting in to it the other day... until I realized what I was doing.  I quickly composed myself and pretended like I was hating it again.


----------



## pokinatcha82 (Aug 28, 2005)

So, can anyone tell me which episodes are filler? Like, numerically?


----------



## The Mist (Aug 28, 2005)

pokinatcha82 said:
			
		

> So, can anyone tell me which episodes are filler? Like, numerically?


Link removed

You can check for youself here. Orange text = filler


----------



## pokinatcha82 (Aug 28, 2005)

thanks. You're the shizznat.


----------



## Imperion (Aug 29, 2005)

Anyone who thinks the fillers suck should shut up and admire it for its great artwork and the team's incredible creativity in storywriting.  Seriously, just look at this screenshot I took.  



Haha, no seriously, they're great! ........ Lol, no seriously... haha ok, yeah I can't keep a straight face anymore.

..Yep.  I'm pretty bored.


----------



## dangerousity (Aug 30, 2005)

*Why can't fillers be made to fit the story?*

I was just wondering why fillers in Naruto always seem to suck and why do they never make it fit the story. I been watching bleach recently and have found their fillers to be pretty good. The latest one is a flashback, I thought this would be pretty cool in Naruto for exploring characters past. If an anime like Bleach can do this, Im wondering why Naruto cant. It would give alot of character development without wasting manga space instead of just doing silly missions which does nothing for the storyline.


----------



## Jordy (Aug 30, 2005)

The last bleach flashback wasnt a filler.. It is actually viewed in the manga..


----------



## dylec (Aug 30, 2005)

in naruto anime, the filler eps are made so that there is time for the manga to proceed
i think kishi himself has nothing to do with those eps. 
most everything there are made up based on the given premises, thus not very consistent to the main story
read manga if you dislike fillers, but don't complain about the waiting ;D


----------



## Svenjamin (Aug 30, 2005)

If the animators decide to give Hinata a new move that gives her certain opportunities to help her teammates, then she would most likely use it. But if the manga didn't cover it, and then comes a time where she is trapped and should use this move, we would ask ourselves "why doesnt she just do that move and save the day?".

Incase that doesn't make sense, the fillers are there just to touch on the story, and not to invent new things that would contradict future manga plots. Also, we gotta have a few crappy episodes here and there, coz if every episode was excellent, then the great episodes wouldn't stand out so much. It teases us so that when the real manga arc comes along, we are really ready for it.


----------



## brownsm (Aug 30, 2005)

i think it sucks because it aint the same writer for the fillers as for anime.well i mean they making up the story rather than basing it on kishi


----------



## TheVileOne (Aug 30, 2005)

I don't think these fillers are crappy.

In fact I feel they've given much needed depth, development, and dimension to many characters in Naruto. 

Its not so bad IMHO.

These are a lot better than the race episodes IMHO.


----------



## Seany (Aug 30, 2005)

im enjoying these fillers more now.


----------



## PROTESTtheHERO (Aug 30, 2005)

ye but then why have fillers at all, if they match the fillers with the manga anime, then they won't be fillers would they, they'd just be normal episodes.


----------



## dangerousity (Aug 30, 2005)

Ukitake said:
			
		

> The last bleach flashback wasnt a filler.. It is actually viewed in the manga..



Any idea what chapter it is on? I just viewed from 125 to 135 and could not find it so I assumed the anime team just added that flashback with consent from the author. Perhaps its on earlier chapters which was not covered in the anime earlier. Im talking about ep 46 btw.


----------



## DevilB0i (Aug 30, 2005)

the filler do fit the anime..


----------



## Masaki (Aug 30, 2005)

For anyone who wants to know, I developed a theory on why the fillers don't feature Kyuubi Naruto.

In a later part of the story, there may be an issue of Naruto using Kyuubi's power too much, and each time he uses it, one year of his life, or something like that, is shaved away.  Using Kyuubi in a filler would affect that number.

Of course, it's not like anyone mentioned Kyuubi in this thread.


----------



## Aeka (Aug 30, 2005)

I think some fit better than others, although I would agree that they don't all fit in with the main story as well as we'd like.  But as someone else already said, the filler writers are in a tough position; even if they have a great idea, they probably can't use it because it would affect the continuity too much and probably create story problems later.  So they have to write stories that won't have any real reprecussions in the main plot.  How can you write a good story that CAN'T affect the characters in any significant way?  It's hard.

I wish they'd do more filler episodes like 101, that was perfect.  Also, that was one of the only times we've seen Team 7 working together and acting like they're all actually friends, something the anime implies but rarely shows.  In the case of 101, I think that 'filler' fills in something that was actually absent from the real storyline.


----------



## Kinuta Dosu (Aug 31, 2005)

That mizuki filler...was like the worst thing i've seen in my life

Naruto was just blowing wind..
....and kept repeating the same thing "i'll rescue sasuke even though i cant even beat fuijin and raijin, who tsunade beat with a flick. So i'll stay i denial that i can actually do something" 

...i'm really fed up of the fillers...I can't wait for the next manga story to be animated


----------



## sven-da-man (Sep 1, 2005)

arent there any rumours on when the fillers will end? cause i cant take it any more.. fujin and rajin where the worst characters i have EVER SEEN IN MY LIFE!.. they sucked ass.. and mizuki changed into a damn TIGER!!! wtf..and when i finnaly thought it was over..ANOTHER ARC BEGAN.. pllllleeeeeeaaasseeee dear god make it stop!!! for naruto's sake


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 1, 2005)

*best filler ever.*

I am really loving the current filler. both hinata and shino are showing some really awesome ability and its not screwing with the story of naruto to any great extent (other than the fact that naruto is here and not of training with Jiraya) 

of all the fillers this is the first time I have ever said "I cant wait till the next episode"

who wants to bet me 10 kunai that naruto summons Gamabunta to eat the big bee LOL.


----------



## Jordy (Sep 1, 2005)

The gamabunta thing was the first thing I thought of


----------



## Dannyz (Sep 1, 2005)

i dun get it, how come the last filler arc sucked so much and yet this current one owns so much? they must not have been written by the same people. the difference between them is astounding. i have never wanted to see the next episode of a filler arc so much ever.


----------



## lodmad (Sep 1, 2005)

i was thinking the same thing
this filler is really great


----------



## Quinn inactive (Sep 1, 2005)

IMO, the current filler is the worst ever. Not only is the story bad and boring, I just hate the Hinata & Naruto thing.

If you ask me, the best filler was and will probably always be the one with the Fuma Clan, where Naruto saves Sakura all the time. 
But not only because of that - the story was logical and fits perfect to the Manga Story, and shows the moment where Sakura realizes that she has to become stronger. Man, what a great filler.

But as I said... the current one.... awful.... the only good thing in it, is Shino in Action... but this could also be better...


----------



## Daniee (Sep 1, 2005)

I hate this arc as well...as the above poster said, the story and villains are boring, and I too hate the Naruto x Hinata stuff.  Then again, anything with Hinata sucks even if Naruto isn't there...


----------



## Burning_Cyclope (Sep 1, 2005)

The vilains don't have anything to do with Orochimaru for a change, don't forget that.
I like the filler because the story very different than what we usually see, and we get to see new moves from team 8.


----------



## kumagoro_usagi (Sep 1, 2005)

I like this filler because of Shino. He's one of my fav's.  Not liking it because of a pairing IMO is very immature.


----------



## brownsm (Sep 1, 2005)

i agree.better than any of the other filler's wev had


----------



## Vikrat (Sep 1, 2005)

Mhm,best filler so far and it looks like the next ep is gonna be real fun.


----------



## Blue (Sep 1, 2005)

The Tea Country was excellent. 101, if it counts as filler, was excellent as well.

The rest, so far, can burn.


----------



## Quinn inactive (Sep 1, 2005)

kumagoro_usagi said:
			
		

> I like this filler because of Shino. He's one of my fav's.  Not liking it because of a pairing IMO is very immature.



I don't think it's immature. What should I do? Evertime is see Naruto with Hinata it feels wrong. Damn, I want to look away evertime I see something between those two. If you think thats immature, than do so, but it's just the feeling I get when I see those two.
But you are right... I guess it would be "not right" to dislike this filler just because of a wrong pairing. But it's not only the pairing. The story is awful and the enemies and fights are more than boring. 

I just hope they continue with the Manga story soon. 

Man... is this turnin to the second "bad filler dicussion" thread? Because I remeber me saying the above things some days ago...  :


----------



## kumagoro_usagi (Sep 1, 2005)

> The story is awful and the enemies are more than boring.



There you go! Say more, not less! That's the best way. I knew there was something beyond pairings in your mind.


----------



## Axass (Sep 1, 2005)

Quinn said:
			
		

> Man... is this turnin to the second "bad filler dicussion" thread? Because I remeber me saying the above things some days ago...


Yeah it was turning exactly in that. Hence why I merged it.

I agree that this filler arc is above everything we had up until now.


----------



## SSJ3Naruto (Sep 1, 2005)

this filler saga is definately the best yet, if there is another after this one I Hope it will be with lee and the clan


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 1, 2005)

Ah...this filler is kind of fun, especially with all the bugs.  And my word...I think I've seen that blond villan in another anime somewhere


----------



## TheVileOne (Sep 1, 2005)

Man some of you characters are really vicious about this.  You need to calm down a tad.


----------



## Kiba_Akamaru (Sep 2, 2005)

I just love seeing Team 8 in action. Poor Shino would have totally gotten Chuunin if he was allowed to fight. I've thought that he's a better leader than Shikamaru since the Prelims.

Team 8 is just the most awesomest team, they're not like the Shika/Ino/Chou trio that is just a bunch of the losers, nor is it Naruto's team where they're constantly arguing and fighting. Team 8 gets along, works together and does extremely well.


----------



## TheVileOne (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks for some positive comments Kiba_Akamaru.


----------



## Seany (Sep 2, 2005)

I wish all the filler eps were this good, not fair, hopefully we will have a mission with team gai before naruto leaves with jiraiya


----------



## Ichitootah (Sep 2, 2005)

Damn, this is pissing me off. Time to go watch Bleach.


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Sep 5, 2005)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> I wish all the filler eps were this good, not fair, hopefully we will have a mission with team gai before naruto leaves with jiraiya



OMG, I know, I'm loving these fillers. This is the first time I haven't gone "WTF?????" at the fillers. Plot is engaging and characters are true to Kishimoto's writing. I'm also hoping for a team gai mission, but seeing how the fillers are progressing so far, that may not be.


----------



## Kusajishi (Sep 5, 2005)

Well I can only say, i stopped watching naruto 2 episodes ago... The fillers are realy bad, flashbacks all the time.. naruto getting half beeted he uses demonfox chakra and then he win.. its like having playback on everything..! I know they need fillers but why dont they go on with kakashi maiden and then show us some stuff from the 3 years naruto was gone.. something that happends at that time.. Because these fillers actually made me stop watching naruto.. and I dont think i ever will start watching it again...

Im going for the manga instead 10 times better t.t


----------



## T2004 (Sep 5, 2005)

Shag-kun said:
			
		

> Well I can only say, i stopped watching naruto 2 episodes ago... The fillers are realy bad, flashbacks all the time.. naruto getting half beeted he uses demonfox chakra and then he win.. its like having playback on everything..! I know they need fillers but why dont they go on with kakashi maiden and then show us some stuff from the 3 years naruto was gone.. something that happends at that time.. Because these fillers actually made me stop watching naruto.. and I dont think i ever will start watching it again...
> 
> Im going for the manga instead 10 times better t.t



Odd, u stopped watching the fillers after they got GOOD, lol. The bikochuu arc is the best filler arc we've had so far(and that's not saying much), and has character development with Hinata that is absent from the manga. That and Shino shows his skills as well.


----------



## Kusajishi (Sep 6, 2005)

Lol ok.. Looks like Im going to watch them anyway then....

But anyway think the anime is kinda bad anyway.. The same thing is happening over and over again.. Naruto turn into demon and he kicks their ass.. Im looking forward for the kakashi maider episodes so I can see some none naruto fights lol..


----------



## Beatnik (Sep 6, 2005)

*walks in with a big sigh*

Have the fillers gone away yet?  Whats the latest ep?  150?  Can I start watching the _real_ story yet or do I have to wait another month?


----------



## T2004 (Sep 6, 2005)

Beatnik said:
			
		

> *walks in with a big sigh*
> 
> Have the fillers gone away yet?  Whats the latest ep?  150?  Can I start watching the _real_ story yet or do I have to wait another month?



sorry, you'll have to wait, we're still in filler territory. But after that godawful Mizuki arc, they're showing some entertainting bug fillers. Though not kishimoto good, it is at least wathcable.


----------



## rosinne (Sep 6, 2005)

yeah, once in a while the fillers are really good, but i wish they would just continue with the story.


----------



## James (Sep 9, 2005)

With fillers guaranteed up until at least 154 now (More likely around 156/157 I'd estimate, but with how long they've been going already it could be far more), it seems it's still going to be quite a long time until we see the Kakashi Gaiden or Part 2.


----------



## Kev (Sep 9, 2005)

Yeah there seem to be more and more fillers. I hope they show more parts related to the actual story soon.


----------



## Fox_Retainer (Sep 9, 2005)

Going round and round.....

The fillers are definitely getting interesting. There is some character development that is absent from the manga. Granted, it is a filler in the anime, but still, I'm liking them. Though the last one with Mizuki as a tiger-man or man-tiger was wierd. Liked the interaction of friendship and the father-son thing Naruto and Iruka had.


----------



## Hyuuga Fugen (Sep 10, 2005)

I don't like the fillers episodes. It's almost all about Naruto and Sakura. How bout Chouji? How bout Neji? Gaah........


----------



## Jiraiya Sennin (Sep 12, 2005)

Eh some fillers i dont mind but the ones with Naruto Jiraiya and Sakura when they went to loo kfor Sasuke were borign and made one of my fav characters act like an idiot...oh well they are needed.  Heh some of them are good though.


----------



## Seany (Sep 13, 2005)

They just need to add comedy episodes that will make everyone laugh and take a break from fighting, since *spoilers edited*


----------



## shadowfoxyuri (Sep 13, 2005)

ugh... 2many fillers...


----------



## Megaharrison (Sep 15, 2005)

Agreed, the fillers have gone overboard. I originally expected them to end way back in the rice country. The fillers themselves have caused many to leave the series (I stopped watching the anime after episode 135).

But despite wasteing time with horrific nonsense, my biggest complaint is the way they will end part 1. Part 1 was supposed to end with the Akatsuki cave scene, it may of been short but it created a large sense of forboding and "Fear" of what laid ahead. You knew that Akatsuki had been buying their time and were getting ready to unleash a massive pwning upon the world. Instead what will be the anime's way of concluding part 1 of the series? Some crap with a filler Rock Lee dancing around.


----------



## ph0921 (Sep 16, 2005)

but i like fillers cuz it means they are desperate to get the manga to move on so the manga progresses FAST!


----------



## Beatnik (Sep 16, 2005)

Megaharrison said:
			
		

> But despite wasteing time with horrific nonsense, my biggest complaint is the way they will end part 1. Part 1 was supposed to end with the Akatsuki cave scene, it may of been short but it created a large sense of forboding and "Fear" of what laid ahead. You knew that Akatsuki had been buying their time and were getting ready to unleash a massive pwning upon the world. Instead what will be the anime's way of concluding part 1 of the series? Some crap with a filler Rock Lee dancing around.



And they even fucked that up by having the Akatuski scene shot with a stupid and pointless TV static effect that not only made no sense but probably made alot of uninformed viewers think the effect had some sort of special meaning to the plot, confusing everyone.

Naruto anime's dead as far as I'm concerned, I stopped watching during the Mizuki filler arc and at this point I dont know if I'll even bother watching it again.  Just leaves a bad taste in my mouth talking about it, there should be a law against TV production companies adapting manga that arent finished yet.  I've heard alot about how excellent the anime of Monster is and how its scheduled to finish at around 70 episodes, now thats how you adapt an anime.


----------



## sabaku_ninja (Sep 16, 2005)

Yeah I dont like the fillers either....they are a waste of time and are completly pointless


----------



## Dabura (Sep 19, 2005)

> Originaly posted by Beatnik
> 
> And they even fucked that up by having the Akatuski scene shot with a stupid and pointless TV static effect that not only made no sense but probably made alot of uninformed viewers think the effect had some sort of special meaning to the plot,
> confusing everyone.
> ...



I thought they did that scene awesome, I loved the buzzing distortion of the sound and the images. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I mean they ARE holograms after all,


 so I dont see anything the animation team did wrong on that part.

I dont like the filler neither, but it just is neccesary. Monster doesn't need one because the manga is finished.

Like other people mentioned, if the filler ends after 154, they can only produce about 20 maybe 25 episodes. At a point where there are only a couple chapters between manga and anime.

That means in half a year we will get more filler, or worse: alternate ending / cancelling. But I do not think they will do half a year of fillers right now. It would work, you will get the same as with Rurouni Kenshin. The ratings would drop and the show is screwed.


----------



## KageMane (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm fed up of thos crappy fillers... Gimme 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kakashi's Gaiden!


hey if u h8 the fillers too, join the


----------



## Nocturnal0ne (Sep 19, 2005)

Well i guess this is where i put down my opinion on the fact of fillers.
Now I do like these fillers b/c it is helping us to understand about the charictures more and see more into there past that we do now know yet.  It is giving me something new to watch.
Now I just can not wait till they start on going back to the main story line though.  I read the manga and can not wait to see what i have read animated.  I am sure that it will be great.  I would not mind to see some fillers of Naruto's 3 year training.  I think that would be cool.  Ooops was that a spoiler well if so not much of one.  
But I dont mind the spoilers that much.  There is something that i dont like about it.  But hey its just opinions and I am still a Naruto Freak.  So it really does not bother me.   So all and all its all good.  Just hope we can get back to the story line.  But that is what i have to say so far.  SO have fun everybody...


----------



## Uchiha Inkatomi (Sep 19, 2005)

I like fillers, they are funny most of the time.
Watch Episode 93 I think, its the one when they spend the whole episode trying to see whats under kakashi's mask.


----------



## Usopp-Sama (Sep 20, 2005)

Uchiha Inkatomi said:
			
		

> I like fillers, they are funny most of the time.
> Watch Episode 93 I think, its the one when they spend the whole episode trying to see whats under kakashi's mask.



when this filler going to end ????

and it was not Episode 93 , it was Episode 101 and its not a filler it was a Special in the Manga but they added a few things in the Anime


----------



## Ginnylin (Sep 20, 2005)

I think they should just animate after the fillers are finished the chapters in the manga.
If they animate what is in the timeskip, wouldnt that ruin A LOT of what happens post time skip. The new moves and development wouldnt be the same.


----------



## Fox_Retainer (Sep 20, 2005)

When the manga has gotten far ahead enough that it won't be in danger of catching the storyline where it is now. 

bear it for now, dude.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 20, 2005)

Just read the manga while you're waiting for fillers to end. It should quench your Naruto thirst.

But if you already read the manga, ignore this post.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Sep 20, 2005)

^what he said;]

just wait untill the fillers end ;] it shouldn't be that long now


----------



## Astranagun (Sep 20, 2005)

hey, no complaining. it's still naruto...plus you get the eps for free...right?


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Sep 20, 2005)

Well, I agree actually.  You see, Part 2 of Naruto has many opportunities to put in filler sequences to lengthen episodes.  Right at the beginning there are many things that could be stretched out or elaborated on that wouldn't be boring to see more of, unlike these fillers.  I seriously think they could turn one manga chapter into one full episode if they play their cards right.


----------



## green tea96 (Sep 20, 2005)

the fillers aren't that bad now, i dont mind watching them


----------



## J. the Kitsune (Sep 20, 2005)

Like I said, it's what I'm missing more than what I have.


----------



## DeathIsComing (Sep 20, 2005)

i think the fillers will end next 2 or 3 episodes....or maybe more x_x...just be patience and watch it. fillers can be interesting sometimes.


----------



## babsai (Sep 20, 2005)

Uh huh. THe fillers are, so far, until 154. after that who knows. Its just three more fillers away and we might be seeing Gaiden... Or maybe an entire season of fillers!!


----------



## Ginjirou (Sep 21, 2005)

I would have no problem with fillers at all, if they didn't sprinkle in real story elements here and there.  This was not much a problem with the older fillers, you could just omit them during narutothons and the story would preceed without a hitch.  However, within the Mizuki arc we receive info on sakura training with Tsunade and Naruto training with Jiraiya.  That is unexceptable.  I should not HAVE to watch fillers just to make the story make sense.  


They better redo the Sakura and Naruto portions or I...I...I don't know.  I  often make empty threats.


----------



## xXSiegXx (Sep 22, 2005)

*What do people think of the Anime Fillers?*

What do you people think about the Fillers they have made for the Anime wich wernt in the Manga?
My friend hates them and wish they would hurry up and send Naruto on the three years training with Pervert Hermit...
I think they are rather good and dont mind them as long as they dont drag on for to long...


----------



## gruevy (Sep 22, 2005)

They suck donkey phallus.  They were written by idiots.  Here's one reason why:

Jiraiya gets back from a long spy mission, having learned the plans of both Akatsuki and orochimaru, find naruto, then they leave to go train for 3 years.  That was in the manga.

In the very first filler ep, we see that they didn't go anywhere, but for some reason, sakura comes with them to find orochimaru's lair.  How did jiraiya find anything out without knowing where it was?  Why didn't they actually go start training?

Then at the start of the next arc, jiraiya vanishes to go find some more info, for some reason.  Still not started training naruto.  THe poor bastard will never get trained at this rate.  

Just tons of lame, stupid crap like this has made the filler stuff unwatchable for me.  What utter garbage.  The people who write the fillers also suck at making up ninjas and techniques.  Good lord.


----------



## KinKaze (Sep 22, 2005)

Go here...
Take The quiz yourself!


----------



## chakra25 (Sep 22, 2005)

I think the fillers are ok... it's better than having no Naruto at all.

Idate Arc = weak
Sasame Arc = Good
Mizuka = weak
Bikouchu Arc = Awesome


----------



## Uchiha-Itachi648 (Sep 22, 2005)

chakra25 said:
			
		

> I think the fillers are ok... it's better than having no Naruto at all.
> 
> Idate Arc = weak
> Sasame Arc = Good
> ...



same as I felt. but even so it gets annoying when its filler after filler.


----------



## lodmad (Sep 22, 2005)

xXSiegXx said:
			
		

> What do you people think about the Fillers they have made for the Anime wich wernt in the Manga?


i prefer the fillers that were in the manga D (filler - episode/arc that is not in the manga)
out of joking, the only filler that really bothered me was the misuki one
the others were acceptable even if the quality is lower than the original plot


----------



## missq (Sep 22, 2005)

It's not that I don't like the fillers, some of the episodes are ok and entertainning, it just that I want to see part 2 animated.


----------



## Chibi Chan (Sep 22, 2005)

I don't mind the fillers as long as it revolves around the main characters doing weird things and put into awkward situtations


----------



## TGC (Sep 22, 2005)

they are alright i dont mind them at all, except the mizuki one which was tooo boring, its better to have fillers than to have nothing at all...or just repeats...


----------



## ArioNeko (Sep 22, 2005)

the_genius_captain said:
			
		

> they are alright i dont mind them at all, except the mizuki one which was tooo boring, its better to have fillers than to have nothing at all...or just repeats...



QFE You hit that nail on the head.


----------



## Jinnai (Sep 22, 2005)

I like some of the fillers, but I'd prefer it if they just take a break and save money to make the manga episodes really well-drawn and animated.  I'd rather see cool looking fights with ninjas that the creator makes up, not with the weak characters that the filler teams usually come up with.


----------



## Svenjamin (Sep 22, 2005)

With this latest arc, I found it absolutely hilarious how Kishimoto justified the reason for Naruto to tag along with yet another team.

*Tsunade: "Just because"*

hehehe oh man that was somethin funny. Like the animators had slipped in a joke at the expense of their own work.


----------



## perrymecium (Sep 22, 2005)

I thought the fillers were horrible with Raijin and Fujin, but the animation seems to be getting better and better.  I think we can expect a nice long season of corny jokes and inevitable victories (no important character is going to die, c'mon now), but let's hope this means that the animation company is going all out with the next real story arc instead of pulling off some cheap crap for the sake of profits.  

How many teams can Naruto tag along with though?  So far in the fillers we've seen Tsunade/Shizune, Iruka/Mizuki, Ino-Shika-Chou, Sakura/Jiraiya, and Hinata/Kiba/Shino.  After this mini-series with Rock Lee/Tenten/Neji, how many teams can be left?  By my calculations there's still Kakashi, Gaara/Kankurou/Temari (expect wild eye-rolling by the fans when this happens), and Konohamaru/Udon/Moegi (doubtful) before the series actually runs out of important characters that Naruto can tag along with plausibly.  But who knows, Naruto can always follow the Hokage ghosts through Hell or team up with Akatsuki to take down other jinchuuriki.  At this point, I wouldn't really be surprised.


----------



## Advent Children (Sep 22, 2005)

I guess not, because this fillers were already spoiled with the current opening video, so I guess this is the last formation naruto'll have


----------



## Lullaby (Sep 23, 2005)

The fillers are okay, I didn't mind the Sasame arc or the Bikouchu one. 

I didn't like the Mizuki one though. >.<


----------



## poopyfish (Sep 23, 2005)

There are alright. 

just didnt like th elittle bit of NaruSasu they added in the beggining of this oneno 

o well, we still have hope, for when Hinata shows up in the manga again ^________^


----------



## Advent Children (Sep 23, 2005)

Well, the mizuki arc was very bad animated. But after the fillers whats gonna go next? Kakashi arc or the new arc?


----------



## poopyfish (Sep 23, 2005)

Advent Children said:
			
		

> Well, the mizuki arc was very bad animated. But after the fillers whats gonna go next? Kakashi arc or the new arc?



yea, i wouldnt mind seeing the kakashi arc too...
They will probably have to do that, just so all the anime(only) watchers know whats up with Kakashis Sharringan.(i know i woundered, before i read the manga)


----------



## Svenjamin (Sep 23, 2005)

I wasn't a big fan of giving Hinata that new move.

We saw the InoShikaChou parents using new moves during the invasion, and we would be right to assume their kids would learn them.

During the chase arc, Chouji becomes big like his dad and Shikamaru uses shadow-neckhold. So ofcourse it would be safe to give Ino the shinranshin no jutsu. But as for inventing a whole new move for Hinata???

Don't get me wrong, I'm glad she had another moment in the spotlight, but it's just wrong to give her that move. And btw that was a hell of a lot more than 64 strikes!

I agree the animation has improved heeeaaaaps, and perhaps that is a result of the second Naruto movie's and first Movie's DVD release success. That gives them a bigger budget and therefore spend more on the quality of the animation.

Hopefully they haven't really blown it, and save some of the better animation for what's to come after the fillers end.


----------



## Cholisose (Sep 23, 2005)

Svenjamin said:
			
		

> With this latest arc, I found it absolutely hilarious how Kishimoto justified the reason for Naruto to tag along with yet another team.
> 
> *Tsunade: "Just because"*
> 
> hehehe oh man that was somethin funny. Like the animators had slipped in a joke at the expense of their own work.



I think the REAL reason is Tsunade just wanted to get rid of Naruto... And sending him off to a far-away country is just the ticket! You saw how quickly Tsunade gave Gai-sensei another mission... More than ten seconds with that guy, and you'll pop some blood vessels. Luckily Tsunade is a medic-nin. XP



> And btw that was a hell of a lot more than 64 strikes!



Lol, I guess she did the jutsu again off-screen? XP


----------



## Elysium (Sep 23, 2005)

After all these fillers, I'd wouldn't be surprised if Naruto ran away to be a missing nin to hunt for Sasuke, having felt he wasted enough time in Konoha.

Hey, filler idea... XD


----------



## meatpie (Sep 23, 2005)

There's just so much of these filler episodes that soon we will have non-fillers filling in for fillers.


----------



## Woozie (Sep 23, 2005)

Fillers are great. Even better than the original story in some parts. I just wished they could mess up with storyline more


----------



## nwoppertje (Sep 23, 2005)

Fillers, eh?

There are actually some fillers I like.
But that Idate-Tea-Country arc made me pull my hairs out! Ahhh...that was awful.... Not only was Idate really toecurling annoying, but that stupid race in general was just too boring. I scrolled through it instead of watching the outcome (because we'd all know that Idate would win the race, whoohoo, and everyone was happy, whoohoo!)....


----------



## Seany (Sep 24, 2005)

grrr! i want a filler episode which shows idate being killed! hahahaha die you fool!


----------



## stacy (Sep 24, 2005)

Are the fillers finished yet? They got so boring that I'm just skipping them altogether. -_-


----------



## 6th Hokage-sama (Sep 24, 2005)

I wonder just how many more filler arcs there is going to be. I mean there running out of characters to base them around. So far they have done;
1) Jaraiya and sakura
2)Iruka and Mizuki - Also the Ino-cho-? trio. And also shizune.
3)Hinata Kiba and Shino
4)Lee, Ten Ten, Neji.

the way i see it is naruto is doing his last rounds before leaving so as soon as he finishes this arc then im hoping it will be the kakashi giden. This seems logical doesnt it?

One bad thing that i forsee is the possibility of a halt in production of the anime since the manga hasnt get enough volumes to fill more eps. So we might see a 1/4 or 1/2 a year wait to let the manga get really far ahead. Lets all pray this does not happen! I need my weekly naruto fix - bad.


----------



## Woozie (Sep 25, 2005)

Well as been said they can always do another filler arc with Naruto + The Sand siblings. Well I wouldn't really mind some Gaara action. I hope they make the you-know-what after fillers to be an OVA.


----------



## Hyuuga Fugen (Sep 25, 2005)

I don't think fillers are that bad (but yes, it's pointless). Have you guys see episode 152?


----------



## thesh00ter (Sep 25, 2005)

well i feel that they've played out the whole "find Sasuke" ordeal.  I mean, Naruto's ambition is being is being taken out of complex.  It went from being a determined, confident young man to a annoying little kid.  that makes it less serious and more cartoony


----------



## KageMane (Sep 25, 2005)

thesh00ter said:
			
		

> well i feel that they've played out the whole "find Sasuke" ordeal.  I mean, Naruto's ambition is being is being taken out of complex.  It went from being a determined, confident young man to a annoying little kid.  that makes it less serious and more cartoony



I deeply agree with u. Naruto knows he cant go after Sasuke cause he is too weak. Thats why he goes trainin with jiraiya. Fillers get kishi's ideas and repeat them until they seem stupid


----------



## Firebird (Sep 25, 2005)

Yea....almost insulting to the audience in a way to repeat the same ideas over and over.  It's almost like Kishi's saying we don't understand his ideas.  Overstating that Naruto is determined has become an over-expected strain on the brain.  Like mentioned earlier, let's head to Gaara and his siblings if anything.  Although to be fair, I found the last episode of the Bikouchu was pretty amusing in the least.


----------



## Seany (Sep 25, 2005)

hmmm for fillers they could make a random ep with konohamaru corps, one with jiraiya and more inoshikachou(though i doubt it).


----------



## Strife_liongod (Sep 25, 2005)

Omg  a world with no more naruto? Hell no....let the fillers continue, I think I speak for a majority of people when I say I need naruto.


----------



## XcaliburMyght (Sep 25, 2005)

I think we need to all realize, that these are NOT fillers, these are episodes that are telling the story the Manga did NOT tell.  It went to Kakashi Gaiden and then from there to 2 and 1/2 years later.  They are using this time to expand more on what Naruto was doing before Jiraya came back to get him and train him to be more powerful (Manga readers know JUST what im talking about ><)  This should be taken with an understanding that:

1. we are getting backstory about some of our favorite characters
2. we are getting the idea that Naruto was being forced to forget Sasuke, but the others kept reminding him that he should go look for him.  
and 
3. Kakashi Gaiden has NO bearing on the current arc in Naruto as of yet as no one in the anime has inquired about Kakashi's past nor has he needed to delve into his past as he has not been seen in the series for quite some time.

As of my own opinion, I think these episodes are great and should be seen with the same attatude that this is what we needed and it does explain what Naruto was doing before he went to go train with Ero-Senin. Just my 2 cents


----------



## meatpie (Sep 25, 2005)

While the fillers are on...switch over to bleach. 

Bleach is so awesome right at this moment in the anime


----------



## Strife_liongod (Sep 25, 2005)

XcaliburMyght said:
			
		

> I think we need to all realize, that these are NOT fillers, these are episodes that are telling the story the Manga did NOT tell.  It went to Kakashi Gaiden and then from there to 2 and 1/2 years later.  They are using this time to expand more on what Naruto was doing before Jiraya came back to get him and train him to be more powerful (Manga readers know JUST what im talking about ><)  This should be taken with an understanding that:
> 
> 1. we are getting backstory about some of our favorite characters
> 2. we are getting the idea that Naruto was being forced to forget Sasuke, but the others kept reminding him that he should go look for him.
> ...



Hey I must be ignorant not to have seen that myself, being a fan of the manga myself, everything makes much more sense, thanks for clarifying that for me, still I can't wait to see the further episodes but till then....filler away.


----------



## missq (Sep 25, 2005)

It was stuff like this that killed Pokemon. They should have fillers that show inbetween part 1 and 2, that would make sense


----------



## xcalaber (Sep 26, 2005)

i don't think that we've quite reached the level of pokemon just yet. though i would like to see some actual plot episodes after this next story arch, i'd rather have the fillers then have no naruto at all.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Sep 26, 2005)

meatpie said:
			
		

> While the fillers are on...switch over to bleach.
> 
> Bleach is so awesome right at this moment in the anime




when Bleach will have lot of filler after Soul Socity arc trust me  , Naruto will back on story and Bleach will on filler series

I like fillers becasue my personal reason and better than nothing!!


----------



## Mibu Clan (Sep 26, 2005)

So they are still in fillers....FUCK.
I want the manga episodes animated...SO BADLY.

Although there is so much you can do in a filler, yet they always fuck up...

Like for example introducing some Villains when Naruto trains with Jiraija, but not some "Konohamaru`s Jutsus. Hinata back?. Why are we going on witrh this crap?"

Anyway, Im just skipping the Anime till they get back on track...
If you hate Fillers so much I reccomend Manga and waitng on Anime...

I just lost confidence in the Anime Fillers with the whole Race thing...That was too much...


----------



## Seany (Sep 28, 2005)

Im wondering wat their gonna do for fillers, i mean there has to be a limit to how much they can make up, unless they just have random bad guys for each arc....
lol anyway i couldnt resist the manga anymore with these dam fillers going on.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Sep 28, 2005)

fucking fillers
how can they use someone from the seven lords (of what ever its called, the club where zabuza and kisame where from)
how can they just use one of those maybe kishi had something planned for al 7
and if he didnt than it totally sucks


----------



## MangoNaruto (Sep 28, 2005)

154 is still the continuance of 153....so yes its still filler arc


----------



## taboo (Sep 28, 2005)

uncanny_sama said:
			
		

> fucking fillers
> how can they use someone from the seven lords (of what ever its called, the club where zabuza and kisame where from)
> how can they just use one of those maybe kishi had something planned for al 7
> and if he didnt than it totally sucks




You know what I've been thinking? Gai said it was a rumor that he'd heard. Of course, Lee takes everything Gai says as truth right? Wouldn't it be a kick in the pants for him if it really did turn out to be a rumor? xD That's what I think'll happen anyway. That way it avoids any conflict with future plots and you get a good laugh out of it.


----------



## MangoNaruto (Sep 28, 2005)

taboo said:
			
		

> You know what I've been thinking? Gai said it was a rumor that he'd heard. Of course, Lee takes everything Gai says as truth right? Wouldn't it be a kick in the pants for him if it really did turn out to be a rumor? xD That's what I think'll happen anyway. That way it avoids any conflict with future plots and you get a good laugh out of it.




Not sure if your taking the "rumor" thing right....i think u put too much thought into it...what are your thinking anyways?....i mean what is your point?:


----------



## taboo (Sep 29, 2005)

MangoNaruto said:
			
		

> Not sure if your taking the "rumor" thing right....i think u put too much thought into it...what are your thinking anyways?....i mean what is your point?:



It's just an observation... there isn't any solid proof that the guy is one of the swordsmen. Lee made such a big deal about taking Gai's word for truth when Gai himself even said that it was a rumor. *shrug* It makes sense to me, but it's only a theory.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 29, 2005)

This particular filler arc continues the "Good fillers" in my opinion.

I mean...there's a certain style to someone who kills by burying people alive with a funeral that brings to mind the cult of cthulhu


----------



## uncanny_sama (Sep 29, 2005)

??????????


----------



## KageMane (Sep 29, 2005)

he IS oen of the 7: sucks

he is NOT one of the seven: sucks


----------



## tHe_SwItChEr (Sep 29, 2005)

well, in my opinion, i beleived the first set of fillers sucked, where they went to meet orochimaru but it turned out to be that other dude, his apprentice (forgot his name)... anyways... after that, i thought the hinata fillers were good, and there last episode where she fought, man, who ever did that animation for that episode, that was awesome.. the only reason i'm interested in this filler now, is because rock lee, he's my favourite character, and ten ten has got that stick, and i love stick fighting...

and why does everyone keep saying "why the fillers> why can't they stop and continue where the manga left off"

man, it's been answered at least 10 times now, they have to do this, otherwise it'll catch up to the managa, they have no choice, so just shut up and wait.


----------



## blind51de (Sep 29, 2005)

**sighs* It's so damn simple how Pierrot can save face*

They need to stop gasping for air with these awful mini-arcs and give us a deluxe, full-blown, long-term filler arc with staying power. If they can do that, which they should've bloody well done from the end of the Sasuke/Naruto battle, they can keep the show going long enough to lose ground behind the manga CONSIDERABLY.

And then? Then they can start Part 2.

It doesn't even have to be that good. The reason I imagine these fillers are so bad is because no effort's going into them, they're just lackluster attempts at "story".
Or as I said, gasping for air.


----------



## Splyte (Sep 29, 2005)

i like the current filler as well as the previous one, but thats just me. and putting a giant filler arc that isnt good, wtf would u want that for? wouldnt u rather shorter better ones that wont get old and dragged out for too long?

btw nice sig lol


----------



## blind51de (Sep 29, 2005)

<_< Yeah, I get that a lot.

I'm mainly reasoning this because there's really no reason for people like me, who have to go to a lot of trouble to keep up to date in the first place, to bother watching. Even if the filler's 99% non-canon, there's no _hook_ to get me interested. It's just... random crap.

Not that I'm just hating on the filler altogether. It does have its moments. But I think a full-fledged original storyline would be the best move for the anime.


----------



## Jinnai (Sep 29, 2005)

It's just not the same without Sasuke.  I miss the lil' arrogant emo kid.


----------



## Maleficent (Sep 29, 2005)

The problem with a major filler-arc would be that they might screw something that Kishimoto had planned to do in the manga.

It's probably unlikely, but a possibility.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Sep 30, 2005)

I agree with Manda. They can't do all that much because it may somehow mess up what could happen in the manga...Even though they do tend to step a little close to it like the anime saying the guy in the current arc is apart of the Seven Mist Swordsmen. But since the arc has yet to end it could just be a front.

I thus far have enjoyed all of the fillers they have shown, since they are trying their best to develop the characters a bit who weren't shown during the sound arc, or just haven't been shown in a long time (Hence, Anko). If you ask me they are doing a good job of it, to bad Poor Ino really can't get to much done other then the small it she did since her teammates were already shown. Besides fillers shouldn't be to much longer, enough episodes have shown for them to finally make a new opening.


----------



## TheVileOne (Sep 30, 2005)

I just wish people would stop bitching and be a little more patient.

Its Naruto guys.  Deal with it.  And get over your manga purism.


----------



## Esponer (Sep 30, 2005)

I have a new view on how they're handling the fillers, based on the absolutely outstanding last two episodes (disagree if you wish: but other than the artwork which is, in places, a little frustrating - namely Raiga's face doesn't seem as emotive as it could be).

It seems almost as if the anime writers knew that they weren't going to be able to keep up to Kishimoto's standard with so little time. Based on that, they couldn't have chosen one large arc to take up the required time: because they didn't have time to make a large arc. These people are human too, and administration problems always slow down progress. I wouldn't be surprised if they only had a very short notice to plan an arc so that it could be drawn and animated.

You can't expect them to have made a plotline that would have been _anywhere near_ decent in that time, and their delays would've delayed the animators and thus everything would've been a mess, if it wasn't cancelled completely.

Instead, we have a series of short filler plotlines. The search for Orochimaru's lair, Mizuki's escape, the search for the Bikouchuu, and now the fight against Raiga (I haven't yet stored the name of the town - was "Kinzan" in the name?). I'm probably missing one here... haven't quite kept track of them.

I don't know about what everybody else thinks - well, no more than what I've seen people saying on these forums - but it seems to me that the fillers are getting better. Orochimaru's lair was a bit of a mess really: in terms of plotline in particular. I reckon the writers rushed it so they could work on the next few arcs, and thus have been getting slightly ahead of themselves (in that they've had more time per arc) over the weeks.

Mizuki's escape wasn't wonderful, but it wasn't all that awful. The search for the Bikouchuu was something I actually found quite pleasant, except perhaps for the combat - maybe they didn't have anyone on the team who was any good at planning fights: it's been quite awful lately. And now we get on to Raiga, and I have to say... it's good. It looks a bit like a group of gifted amateurs have spent several weeks actually working on a project they really care about, and are now proudly presenting the result. The catch? They've had other deadlines before this, so chose to do subpar work on those so they could get better step by step rather than being poor all the way.

Mind you, this storyline could suddenly fall apart in the next episode - I won't know until next Thursday. But at the moment, it certainly seems like the anime writers have actually been handling this quite intelligently.

The only other thing that might possibly be a good move would be to follow this current arc up with the-... umm-... I'm going to break the rule I usually keep to.


*Spoiler*: _Manga spoilers on what is immediately after the fillers_ 




Double tags to be safe. Don't click below if you don't want to hear a spoiler.

*Spoiler*: __ 



...to follow this current arc up with the Kakashi Gaiden, which shouldn't require too much by way of resources for the anime writers, in which time they can plan another filler arc for between the Gaiden and the beginning of Part 2. Obviously, I'd rather they went straight on to Part 2, but if they're still nowhere near close enough to their filler quota... it might be a better idea to get in some real stuff soon.


----------



## Miyoko (Oct 2, 2005)

How long do you guys think we have to wait? ^^?

We've had about *18 episodes *of fillers. 

Nearly *5 months* of fillers.

Nearly *HALF A YEAR* of fillers....

WHEN'S IT GOING TO STOP!?!!? WHEN?!?! WHEEEEEEEEEEN!??!


----------



## BarbNara (Oct 2, 2005)

This arc with team Gai is not that bad, IMO...After Mizuki's one, it can't get worse, ne?


----------



## Manji Yoshimitsu (Oct 2, 2005)

Miyoko said:
			
		

> How long do you guys think we have to wait? ^^?
> 
> We've had about *18 episodes *of fillers.
> 
> ...



*Shit's his pants after seeing these facts.... *

I.. can't... stand... it...

When... does... the hurting.... stop  

XD


----------



## DarkLord1111 (Oct 2, 2005)

this...is...so...gay
man i gave up on anime long ago since the filler of the runner (*dont remeber his name*)
in the tea country  (episodes 100 i think)
if they just continue with the manga and when they nearly catch up they make 1 arc of fillers like 2 or 3 episodes it will be bad
very bad but still better than the *bleep* 5 MONTHES OF FILLERS
and i really feel sorry for you guys because the manga are getting soooo coool
and my advice for you is...
watch the manga so u dont get so damn bored because of the *bleep* fillers
and good luck everyone


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 2, 2005)

The most recent fillers haven't been that bad, and it shows some potential with Gai's team. However, no matter how good or bad they are, there just fillers. I don't mind them, because well, I'd rather have these fillers then wait half a year for new episodes. Yes, I'm looking forward to the series getting on track with the manga but not at the expense of going without new anime episodes for half a year. I read the manga and have high hopes for the anime doing a good job of bringing the storyline on track. But after I read the latest chapter (*I'm currently on 278*), I have to wait for at least week...and to bide my time for a naruto fix, I watch the latest episode. Sure it may not be of the greatest quality, but you take what you can get. I sort of equate the fillers to certain eating, you may not always want to eat what's in front of your plate, heck it may even taste like crap, but you eat to survive...so that's what I'm doing...surviving XD


----------



## Wondermilk (Oct 2, 2005)

Im not that far into the series (101)

But I didnt know that there were that many fillers...*thinks* I dont think I notice the fillers..only one I noticed was 101(LOVED 101 X3) and the hot springs with jiraiya,tsunade, etc and jiraiya stayed in the springs all day for a woman to arive.

*shrugs* I think they're breaks from all the seriousness, and like other people say, to not catch up with the manga.


----------



## fma (Oct 2, 2005)

*About the so called 'fillers'...*

I'm sick and tired of the 'filler' bullshit I constantly see people in the forum complaining about.   Ever single so called 'filler' has been great as far I'm concerned.  I could care less what was or wasn't covered in the manga, I personally love the direction they've went with this current story arc.  One of the darkest most somber story lines yet in the series (comrades being burried alive) coupled with some of the funniest comedy shown yet in the series (Gai/Lee training while sleeping).

I personally love this, and every other so called 'filler' story lines that has occured in the series.  They all add something to Naruto universe, and I would rather see them continue with as many episodes  as possible instead of rushing to 'catch up' to the manga.  I think they all further develop lesser known characters, as well as give us insight on another character's personality that we haven't gotten a chance to explore yet.

I think everyone refering to them as 'fillers' are very ignorant and have no idea to what they really add to the series.


----------



## k1nj3 (Oct 2, 2005)

fillers suck, but i get your point


----------



## Maverick2 (Oct 2, 2005)

I don't like the new fillers much at all.  However, they did show about 10 seconds of Anko in episode 152, so that made it all worthwhile.


----------



## conceptz (Oct 2, 2005)

i actually think fillers are not bad. i mean, would you rather have fillers or scenes lasting 3 episodes showing them power up and talking smack to eachother before they fight (ie. dbz)?


----------



## Baka-san (Oct 2, 2005)

conceptz said:
			
		

> would you rather have fillers or scenes lasting 3 episodes showing them power up and talking smack to eachother before they fight (ie. dbz)?



I would say no, but they don't use 3 episodes/chapters to power up and talk smack.


----------



## Hatake7002 (Oct 2, 2005)

*Oh well Kiddies can only see so much violence*

Geez who invented these troublesome filters anyways. They really disappoint the orginal anime fans.(not all of course) Naruto is a very bloody violent anime that is pretty much ment for mostly teens and adults. I think that introducing this to kids is not a bad idea but they can at least try to encorporate the original fan members and manga fans.


----------



## conceptz (Oct 2, 2005)

Baka-San said:
			
		

> I would say no, but they don't use 3 episodes/chapters to power up and talk smack.



can't i exaggerate  ? but do you remember the last scene between cell and one armed gohan and the big kamehameha? wow, that took a long time to resolve.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 2, 2005)

fma said:
			
		

> I think everyone refering to them as '*fillers'* are very ignorant and have no idea to what they really add to the series.




Just because a person call them fillers doesn't mean there ignorant. What do you propose people call the episodes that doesn't occur in the manga universe. I happen to enjoy fillers...and sort of consider them side stories...but fillers is still a word I'll use for those episodes. And I happen to enjoy some of the fillers and don't have anything particularly against them.


----------



## Kakashi_will_kill_you (Oct 3, 2005)

My own personal problem with the filler eps is, to me, the manga is the actual story.  The Bikouchu Bug Filler eps, (which were entertaining),  were lackluster because it would be impossible to have the bikouchu actually be able to hunt Sasuke down.  Basically, everyone already knew that in some way, the mission would not be successful. (Yeah, i know, the sidestory was focused on Hinata and her growth as a Ninja), But at the same time, you have to acknowledge that the end of pretty much every filler is determined based on the manga, and if you know its a filler, you know it can't be integral to the entire saga of the series.  I dont know, thats my two cents.


----------



## fma (Oct 3, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Just because a person call them fillers doesn't mean there ignorant. What do you propose people call the episodes that doesn't occur in the manga universe. I happen to enjoy fillers...and sort of consider them side stories...but fillers is still a word I'll use for those episodes. And I happen to enjoy some of the fillers and don't have anything particularly against them.



Yes it does.  Calling them 'filler' is basically discrediting the quality of the episode and the story telling.  When I see 'filler' what it means to me is worthless episodes that are there just to 'fill up' some time or amount of episodes.   I think it's sad that people equate not from manga to 'filler'.


----------



## Beatnik (Oct 3, 2005)

Are they over yet!?!?!?!?!?!?  I havent watched Naruto in months it seems like, is the anime back on track or does anyone know which upcoming episode goes back to the original story?  Thanks for the info.


----------



## nigggs (Oct 4, 2005)

bitchin about the fillers huh? merged with the big bad filler discussion thread.


----------



## James (Oct 4, 2005)

Going by 155's title, it's also another non-manga episode, but as far as I know we don't know anything about 156 yet and it could, possibly, potentially be where we start to get back on track, but I have my doubts. There's still other possibilities for them like Konohamaru filler that I wouldn't be surprised to see.


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 5, 2005)

Well seeing the new intro, it seems that another season of fillers are very possible. There is nothing in the intro that shows anything related to part 2. No apperances by Orochimaru or Akatsuki, showing that this season may not contain the real villains of the series but more filler junk.


----------



## Mario is Fat (Oct 5, 2005)

A season of Fillers though, that is just terrible, they can't do that THEY CAN'T *cries*


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Oct 5, 2005)

Yep they are gonna continue till decembre,Kishi you moron!


----------



## SloppyJoe (Oct 5, 2005)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> The most recent fillers haven't been that bad, and it shows some potential with Gai's team. However, no matter how good or bad they are, there just fillers. I don't mind them, because well, I'd rather have these fillers then wait half a year for new episodes. Yes, I'm looking forward to the series getting on track with the manga but not at the expense of going without new anime episodes for half a year. I read the manga and have high hopes for the anime doing a good job of bringing the storyline on track. But after I read the latest chapter (*I'm currently on 278*), I have to wait for at least week...and to bide my time for a naruto fix, I watch the latest episode. Sure it may not be of the greatest quality, but you take what you can get. I sort of equate the fillers to certain eating, you may not always want to eat what's in front of your plate, heck it may even taste like crap, but you eat to survive...so that's what I'm doing...surviving XD


said it for me.


----------



## Beatnik (Oct 5, 2005)

I wonder if the anime will ever get back on track, do we know if it will or are we just assuming it?  We all know what happened to Rurouni Kenshin, it would be pretty horrible if it happened to Naruto too (but it would serve all those people who say they dont mind fillers right.  You want fillers?  Here have your fillers and nothing else!)


----------



## ninjawings (Oct 6, 2005)

I'll tell you one thing....to have a whole season of fillers the naruto team must be confident that the series will feed itself enuf fans starving for more to not get canceled...


----------



## Seany (Oct 6, 2005)

well if this is a whole season of fillers , then gotta wait till end of feb till we get the good stuff. But im certain we'll have KG in this opening


----------



## afBeaver (Oct 7, 2005)

well      they just ended the latest manga arc now...   (at least it seems that way)   so i think they could go on with the manga storyline in the anime now...   at least for a while..


----------



## Croyles (Oct 8, 2005)

I thought the only reason why fillers are being made at the moment is because the anime was catching up too soon with the manga, and according to the contract there HAS to be a naruto episode every wednesday. But aren't the manga and the anime far enough apart yet? There has been LOADS of fillers, and me and nearly everyone else seems to be getting very annoyed. Which episode did the fillers start from? Wasnt it something like 130?

EDIT BY ME: Well I guess they aren't far enough apart, from reading your posts. Although they could do it for a little while.



			
				fma said:
			
		

> Yes it does.  Calling them 'filler' is basically discrediting the quality of the episode and the story telling.  When I see 'filler' what it means to me is worthless episodes that are there *just to 'fill up'* some time or amount of episodes.   I think it's sad that people equate not from manga to 'filler'.



Well thats exactly what they are, they are to 'fill' a gap until the story sets back on track. I can understand that you incoorparate the word 'filler' with someone disliking it, because its usually the case that when someone talks about a filler, they are complaining about it. So they ARE called fillers, because calling them a non-manga episode is basicly calling it the same thing. Whether or not you like the fillers is a different question.

I liked all that stuff about Hinata's development, but I felt like the same things were just being recycled, and it annoyed me that everything said or shown about a character doesnt actually have anything to do with the manga and will therefore probably not play a role in it. If we see Hinata becoming more confident during the fillers, the subject WILL be touched in the original story, but it will never link back to those filler (or non-manga) episodes at all. So for me they dont really add anything to the story. Ignorant? No, we just enjoy different things.
If you dont enjoy JRR Tolkiens book The Lord of The Rings for its rich detail and characters, I wouldn't call YOU ignorant.

Actually I dont really like the book, but its just an example.


----------



## MS-Goldencrisp (Oct 8, 2005)

I don't think we are 100% sure that it is going to be a season of fillers, unless the animators say it will be.


----------



## TheVileOne (Oct 8, 2005)

I wish you guys would just get over it already.

These past episodes have been GREAT for character development.  

These are more than just filler, they have SUBSTANCE.


----------



## Summoner Lenne (Oct 9, 2005)

I have only watched the first 25 episodes of Naruto. I've only read the (1st, horrible) Viz translation of the manga.

That said I plan to read all the manga and watch all the anime I can, somehow.

That said

IT IS MUCH BETTER TO-WAIT- FOR THE-GOOD- EPS TO COME THAN FOR FILLERS, YOU DAMN IDIOTS!

From what I've read the Naruto fillers are actually pretty good, that's amazing.

I'm a devoted Rurouni Kenshin fan.

And if any of those fans had told me they wanted the fillers more than to wait for Jinchuu I'd have MURDERED them.

You see, RK went along a track much similar to this. Manga came too long to the anime.

They make a filler arc.

It COMPLETLY AND UTTERLY SUCKS.

Show gets canceled.

Ending of manga never gets animated.

THE MOST FRICKEN BEAUTIFUL PART EVER!

I don't know how good this last arc in Naruto was. But anything, ANYTHING is better than fillers. If you wish for fillers you might just be wishing for death.

FOR GODS SAKE PEOPLE DO YOU-WANT- A REPEAT OF JINCHUU? DO YOU-WANT- NARUTO CANCELED?

Because of DAMN fillers my JINCHUU was never animated. The most beautiful thing ever. So amazingly deep, and lovely, and painful... and it was NEVER animated because of fillers.

I'm sorry, maybe I don't have a right to say. I haven't been watching Naruto in Japenese, I haven't been reading the manga.

But for gods sake people, don't hope for Jinchuu's fate.... for gods sake...


----------



## TheVileOne (Oct 9, 2005)

Chill the hell out dude.

Naruto isn't going to get cancelled.

And the fillers don't suck.  These ARE good episodes and they have done a good job of fleshing out the supporting characters.

You otakus are too blinded by your own egos and SPOILED behavior to even recognize the strong points of these episodes.


----------



## Beatnik (Oct 9, 2005)

Summoner Lenne is totally right.

REP!


----------



## Redemption (Oct 9, 2005)

Beatnik said:
			
		

> Summoner Lenne is totally right.
> 
> REP!



Not to sound insulting, BUT YOUR TOTALLY WRONG

Basically Kishimoto was faced with a choice either have filler in the anime or it would of caught up with the manga and been CANCELED.  

*All your complaining about fillers doesn't get around this FACT!!!!*

Sighs the fillers have been actually decent, but you guys as a very educated person has already said have failed to see past your ego and dislike and see the time and quality they spent into these! 
*
It was necessary, I would rather have fillers then the season be canceled!!! Don't even try to claim you would of rather not had naruto anime for A WHOLE YEAR!! You would be even complaining more then now! *

Sorry but these ignorant comments have pissed me off


----------



## Tenderfoot (Oct 9, 2005)

No offense fillers ruin the anime. I mean yes at least you get to see Naruto's face every week. But the animation so crap (the last week wasn't though) and the stories really not that engaging, well for me, they are really ruin the anime. Oh and for the record i aint whining about the animation, just that when it gets crap its crap, Naruto is a leading anime of course i'm gonna expect better.
But with that said, i gotta give it to them, they are trying their best, Raiga and all was a good choice, just that you can tell that these fillers aren't kishi's top substance. Its like getting £100 pocket mony per week, then all of a sudden you are getting £5 pounds.
Well something is better than nothing, so live with it. The fillers are comign for you lol


----------



## Redemption (Oct 9, 2005)

Naruto-sen said:
			
		

> Well something is better than nothing, so live with it. The fillers are comign for you lol



Someone who gets it  I dislike them as well but i see why they are necessary and I rather have something then nothing.

Not to mention if the anime went offline for a year it may have never been picked up again, no matter how popular it was! This has happened in the past. *This was Kishimoto only viable option to insure the progression of the anime for the future.

Of course it was money driven as well but we would have been stoped half ass with the naruto anime never finished and that in itself would be the greatest tradegy!*


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Oct 9, 2005)

Yeah but they can at least make the fillers more appealing,i'm getting sick of the "connection to orochimaru" missions. First mizuki,then the bugs and now Raiga? I like the Raiga filler,because they finally GET how to make a filler. They showed us a interesting character,but you can still FEEl it's a filler.

Everyone knows they are gonna keep giving fillers till next year,so why not give some about the young sannins? Dangerous anbu missions (YES without NARUTO,i'm tired of his face)? Shodaime and Nidaime? etc....or he can make some interesting ova's about them (not the crappy flower konohamaru or water drink ova's..cuz they sucked)


----------



## Kurairu (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm totally sick of them.  They aren't terrible, but they aren't that great.  I really want to see the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kakashi's past episodes from the manga.  After all, I want to hear what Yondaime sounds like!


 D:​


----------



## Redemption (Oct 9, 2005)

Masamunenissay said:
			
		

> Yeah but they can at least make the fillers more appealing,i'm getting sick of the "connection to orochimaru" missions. First mizuki,then the bugs and now Raiga? I like the Raiga filler,because they finally GET how to make a filler. They showed us a interesting character,but you can still FEEl it's a filler.
> 
> Everyone knows they are gonna keep giving fillers till next year,so why not give some about the young sannins? Dangerous anbu missions (YES without NARUTO,i'm tired of his face)? Shodaime and Nidaime? etc....or he can make some interesting ova's about them (not the crappy flower konohamaru or water drink ova's..cuz they sucked)



Interesting ideas there. I would have to say that would be cool to see more about the young sanins.


----------



## nwoppertje (Oct 9, 2005)

I am at epi 147 now (I know 154 is already out and subbed but Xvid>my comp) and I must say the Mizuki-shit is really making my toes curl. The Fuuma filler was nice, though, a lot of disgusting shit happening in Oro's cave and somehow it had some attachment to the original storyline. 

But I have to agree with most of you, move on to K.G.!
Really anxious about that one, and even more anxiously about the timeskip-arc!!


----------



## Beatnik (Oct 9, 2005)

theredemption said:
			
		

> Not to sound insulting, BUT YOUR TOTALLY WRONG



WE ARE TOTALLY SUBJECTIVE.



> Basically Kishimoto was faced with a choice either have filler in the anime or it would of caught up with the manga and been CANCELED.



I would like to see proof that Kishimoto was faced with anything.  The dude is so busy there is no way he can handle a manga and anime, the probable truth is that he has absolutely nothing to do with the anime whatsoever.  Some ideas he rejected may have been picked up by the staff for the TV show to be used as filler, but if Kishimoto threw them away then he threw those ideas for a good reason, namely: they were shit.  Wake up and smell the ramen, the TV show is run by others who seek profit only and dont care about quality, the manga on the other hand is run by the original author who is only interested in telling an ongoing story with ramifications.  Why do we call filler, 'filler'?  HUH!?



> Sighs the fillers have been actually decent, but you guys as a very educated person has already said have failed to see past your ego and dislike and see the time and quality they spent into these!



WTF does ego have to do with recognising a lack of quality in an animated TV show?  We all see that the TV has diverged from the original story and as if that wasnt bad enough, what they've diverged with is so bad that I've seen more originality in an episode of friggin Scooby Doo.



> *
> It was necessary, I would rather have fillers then the season be canceled!!! Don't even try to claim you would of rather not had naruto anime for A WHOLE YEAR!! You would be even complaining more then now! *



I would rather Naruto go on a break, which by the way isnt something impossible, the show is one of the most popular in Japan and the rest of the world, there's no way that if it went on a break that it would lose its core audience.  The ONLY reason its not going on breaks but continuing with fillers is simply because the TV producers are greedy and want as much profit as possible, at the cost of quality.  They also know people like you will lap up whatever shit they come up with.

I'd rather have no Naruto anime at all if it doesnt go back onto Kishimoto's storyline.  Rurouni Kenshin should be a lesson to all.  And sure, I dont have to watch Naruto if I dont like the fillers, which is why I dont.  I havent watched it since the Mizuki debacle, which is a shame because seeing the manga animated was a bit cool.



> Sorry but these ignorant comments have pissed me off



Why?  Are you on the TV staff?


----------



## TheVileOne (Oct 9, 2005)

Whining, whining, whining.

You purists are like a broken record.

I bet when they go back to the regular storyline you will still complain about it and say how the screwed up, how the animation looks bad, and every other insult you can think of.


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 9, 2005)

I must admit, the filler's are starting to make my patience grow thin. =/

I would really love to see them get into KG soon, perhaps by the beginning of November (although, it's more probable if it starts on January).


----------



## TheVileOne (Oct 10, 2005)

And I'd like to see it too. 

But until then, I will live and enjoy the anime.  Including the stories they are telling now.  Its still great, and its still Naruto.

It hasn't made any of you guys stopped watching I noticed  .


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 10, 2005)

True, I still watch it. ^ ^

As it's still Naruto, and it wouldn't be the same if I didn't get to hear the characters every so often.


----------



## pwned hokage (Oct 10, 2005)

> As it's still Naruto



this shite isnt what made Naruto, Naruto.
this shite is making Naruto into crap that noone will want to remember
which nobody cant deny...

thank god for the manga


----------



## TheVileOne (Oct 10, 2005)

pwned hokage said:
			
		

> this shite isnt what made Naruto, Naruto.
> this shite is making Naruto into crap that noone will want to remember
> which nobody cant deny...
> 
> thank god for the manga



Can you be a little more descriptive beside calling it "shite".

That's hardly convincing.


----------



## Masaki (Oct 10, 2005)

You know, I love how people used to somewhat-complain that the anime was getting too close to the manga, and now they complain about the fillers.


----------



## TheVileOne (Oct 11, 2005)

Masaki said:
			
		

> You know, I love how people used to somewhat-complain that the anime was getting too close to the manga, and now they complain about the fillers.



Here's what I say.  LET's get them out of the way now so it doesn't have to happen again in the future when the story is REALLY going to escalate.

Once again I seem to be one of the few people looking at the advantages rather than CONSTANTLY bitching about the negative.


----------



## TheHolyDarkness (Oct 11, 2005)

*Huh?  You mean it's still not back to manga yet?  o_O*

Wow.  

I must say, they've done a VERY good job at stalling.  I am impressed.

Ever since episode 140, I had been completely unmotivated to keep up with Naruto, opting instead for it to get ahead of me a little.  Just a little, by maybe, I don't know, two or three weeks. However, thanks to a little help from one hell of a stressfull summer, I would manage to completely surpass that goal 5 times over:

15 weeks later (15 weeks = 3 months), 15 weeks since the filler began, and I find that they've still managed to shell up enough crap to keep us from ever touching upon the KG. Amazing.  

 I sincerely wish I had such ability in bull s***ing.  It would've really came in handy with a few papers I once had due.

And judging from the new intro, you'd think they've only hit the tip of the iceburg.  I mean it's just so incredible. I decide to give the show a 3 month *break* to get it's filler fix'ns, and it still shows no sign of stopping.  I had really hoped that after an entire 15 skipped episodes that I would've found myself back in main storyline too. Really.

It seems I underestimated them.  :

Bravo filler people.  Bravo. You are truely the masters.  I am but a worm.... 

But, you've done your job now.  The manga is adeuquately ahead. Can you guys please get back to animating the manga now? _PLEASE?_!?


----------



## TheVileOne (Oct 11, 2005)

Hey guys.  The horse is dead.  You can stop now.


----------



## thesh00ter (Oct 12, 2005)

TheVileOne said:
			
		

> Here's what I say.  LET's get them out of the way now so it doesn't have to happen again in the future when the story is REALLY going to escalate.
> 
> Once again I seem to be one of the few people looking at the advantages rather than CONSTANTLY bitching about the negative.




i agree.  Kishimoto is just preparing for the future.


----------



## TheVileOne (Oct 12, 2005)

Thank you for keeping an open mind about this situation thesh00ter.


----------



## Windy (Oct 12, 2005)

theredemption said:
			
		

> Not to sound insulting, BUT YOUR TOTALLY WRONG
> 
> Basically Kishimoto was faced with a choice either have filler in the anime or it would of caught up with the manga and been CANCELED.



Kishimoto has nothing to do with the anime, he just draws the manga. XD
 Though one of the reasons for all this filler is that the manga progresses too slow. :sad 
I think he should make the manga more fast paced, if only to save the poor anime writers a nervous breakdown... XD


----------



## TheVileOne (Oct 12, 2005)

We get a new chapter almost every week.  How is that slow?  

Some of the Marvel creative team schmucks can't even meet their one month deadlines.


----------



## Fieryblast (Oct 12, 2005)

I can't say I love the filler series, nor can I say I even like it, but I can definitely admit that it is better than absolutely no Naruto. I wish that these filler episodes actually had some sort of relevance though, if even a little. We see severe under-powering of characters merely to make the enemy seem to have a challenge, and the basic theme of each filler is very similar. It can be described as:

1.) Naruto does something stupid in Konoha, and gets summoned over to Tsunade's office. She tells him to do some mission, he grudgingly goes along with it. 

2.) Naruto goes on the mission with some random characters that he would almost NEVER normally go out with. 

3.) They meet some enemy who is evil, but relatively weak. 

4.) Naruto and his group meet some person who just so happens to know the evil person. They have some connection to this person. 

5.) There is finally a fight after as much stalling as can possibly be done. Strangely, despite the enemy being weak, the characters have a problem beating him/her/them/it. They don't use all of their abilities, and can even seem clumsier than usual. 

6.) Naruto and his group beat the enemy. The friend of this enemy is saddened, but feels it was the right thing to do... including many other similarities.


I think that fillers are better than having absolutely nothing, but I think we would all be pleased with a little originality. All of the filler episodes thus far have had similar themes... and are kind of boring. With the new opening/ending, I feel as though this filler arc will last another entire season. It is my hope, that if it is to last THAT long, that we see some things with more originality and perhaps pertaining more to the REAL storyline, if even just a little.


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 12, 2005)

Shamdu said:
			
		

> Kishimoto has nothing to do with the anime, he just draws the manga. XD
> Though one of the reasons for all this filler is that the manga progresses too slow. :sad
> I think he should make the manga more fast paced, if only to save the poor anime writers a nervous breakdown... XD


I rather think that the manga should be written with so that not-so-important-yet-time-consuming-subplots could easily be integrated into it. I think Kishimoto might've done just that, too, in at least one place in the last manga arc.


----------



## Windy (Oct 12, 2005)

TheVileOne said:
			
		

> We get a new chapter almost every week.  How is that slow?
> 
> Some of the Marvel creative team schmucks can't even meet their one month deadlines.



That's true, but it's the pacing that's slow, not the publishing rate. There's a lot of chapters in which very little happens, so the anime team doesn't have enough material for more episodes.
For example, chapters that have nothing but characters running through trees, or some parts in the Sakura\Chiyo\Sasori fight. Things that would only fill minutes in the anime, but take a whole chapter in the manga.


----------



## TheVileOne (Oct 12, 2005)

Shamdu said:
			
		

> That's true, but it's the pacing that's slow, not the publishing rate. There's a lot of chapters in which very little happens, so the anime team doesn't have enough material for more episodes.



Its called serialization.  



> For example, chapters that have nothing but characters running through trees, or some parts in the Sakura\Chiyo\Sasori fight. Things that would only fill minutes in the anime, but take a whole chapter in the manga.



Don't read the manga then  .


----------



## Hotaru (Oct 13, 2005)

Eh, the filler episodes are ok.  I always was just more of a manga person anyway, so I'll stick to what I always have.


----------



## ichigo123 (Oct 13, 2005)

I am getting annoyed at the fillers. They just keep going on and on. What is it now? Two months? This may even last untill 2006!!


----------



## ichigo123 (Oct 13, 2005)

I also can't understand why they continue to make them when they lose so much popularity


----------



## Don^Jonas (Oct 13, 2005)

naruto loose respect coz of this damn shit... fillers are really more bad... and thats sad.. because naruto are nice... i wouldnt have watched naruto. if this was naruto.


----------



## Don^Jonas (Oct 13, 2005)

when is it ever gonna end!!!! it runned for more than ½ a year now,, and its SHIT... end if soon ffs ~~


----------



## Hinata is so cute (Oct 13, 2005)

*bah (155)*

So apparently trading lifeforce energies isn't *that* much of a unique trick if a little girl I mean boy can just grab onto Raiga's arm and revive him...


----------



## uncanny_sama (Oct 13, 2005)

fuck this shit why is it still at the fillers

even after this stupid team gai filler
thers gonna be another one with konohamaru corps


----------



## lapiz (Oct 13, 2005)

Tsk Tsk Tsk.. That little girl..err boy has Special! Powers!!! They are called 
**Super Ultra Filler Powers!!!! ** and it is a bloodline limit.. They come along with purlpe hair, girlish attitude and red flashy flashy eyes!


----------



## thesh00ter (Oct 13, 2005)

ok i'm officially burned out on the fillers now.  I'm just gonna keep checking out Pazu episode thread until i see that the manga storyline start back up again.


----------



## m3ntal (Oct 13, 2005)

lapiz said:
			
		

> Tsk Tsk Tsk.. That little girl..err boy has Special! Powers!!! They are called
> **Super Ultra Filler Powers!!!! ** and it is a bloodline limit.. They come along with purlpe hair, girlish attitude and red flashy flashy eyes!


Available at a filler close to you! Seriously, even if the fillers show development of other characters, which is nice, they ruin the natural laws of Naruto :sad


----------



## TheVileOne (Oct 13, 2005)

Naruto isn't losing popularity or success.  Its just becoming MORE popular now that its reached US broadcasting.  

Over 235 chapters of the manga have been adapted.  Just be a little patient.

You know, we had to wait YEARS for Advent Children?  This is hardly that long.


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 13, 2005)

Getting kinda sick of hearing Neji's "Byakugan!" every minute, does he really have to say that every time??
Overall this episode sucked balls.


----------



## MangoNaruto (Oct 13, 2005)

True that....this episode had some pretty nasty and hasty animation....what i wondering though.....Rangamaru reviving Raiga better be a Bloodline limit or something in that essence........another thing came to mind....seems like Byakugan is rather inferior compared to Rangamaru's sight.....i guess there is going to be plenty of other eye related bloodlines.....


----------



## Tayuya (the banned one) (Oct 13, 2005)

Omg, stfu you manga readers. 

Yap complain yap yap complain. Go away.


I liked this filler episode, stop pointing how the unimportant spoiling stuff and talk about who we saw Naruto's father with whiskers.


----------



## Kind_Demon (Oct 13, 2005)

Guys.. she didn't revive him, he was already alive. just faintly. And as we know from the manga.. even naruto could give people his chakra, but only one person has revived the dead. this episode wasn't that bad at all, i especially liked lee in it, you guys are over judgemental  on fillers. the only thing i dislike.. is how similar this is to the haku situation, and how ugly the character design for raiga is. i mean seriously.. hes very simplistic and ugly you can really tell kishimoto didn't design him.


----------



## DarkWarrior (Oct 13, 2005)

I especially liked how those precious seconds were wasted on TenTen looking like she was about to be cool for once, shedding her own blood, fapping a scroll about and summoning...two sticks.

I also liked how they tackled the Tornado of Death that destroyed rocks, by barely doing anything but simple punches and kicks.


----------



## ChaosBlade144 (Oct 13, 2005)

I liked this episode. I actually like the filler episodes. I mean i dont want the show goin past the manga if they go too fast. Plus i think the fillers are good.


----------



## MangoNaruto (Oct 13, 2005)

True it could be said that Raiga wasnt dead just faintly alive....that said then it means two things.....either Neji is incompetent and havent mastered Byakugan's sight or plainly Rangamaru's sight is superior to Byakugan's sight....which would be a disappointment in a way.....much rather it be Neji just havent mastered or fully utilized Byakugan's full potential....


----------



## TheVileOne (Oct 13, 2005)

KLoWn said:
			
		

> Getting kinda sick of hearing Neji's "Byakugan!" every minute, does he really have to say that every time??
> Overall this episode sucked balls.



Judging by this post I can only assume you just recently started watching Naruto and anime in general.



			
				DarkWarrior said:
			
		

> I especially liked how those precious seconds were wasted on TenTen looking like she was about to be cool for once, shedding her own blood, fapping a scroll about and summoning...two sticks.



I thought Tenten's weapon summoning was cool.  And since she's a weapons specialist, it makes sense.


----------



## hakke (Oct 13, 2005)

MangoNaruto said:
			
		

> True it could be said that Raiga wasnt dead just faintly alive....that said then it means two things.....either Neji is incompetent and havent mastered Byakugan's sight or plainly Rangamaru's sight is superior to Byakugan's sight....which would be a disappointment in a way.....much rather it be Neji just havent mastered or fully utilized Byakugan's full potential....



Nah, its just a weak plot with absurd new power "illusions of chakra circulatory systems?" come on... just as cheesy as "chakra invisible to kyuubi senses".

And not being able to detect if RAiga was alive? You dont need byakugan to see that... Raiga didnt have an abnormal death, he got rasengan'd and was crushed by boulders... its dumb to not know if he's death or not.


----------



## TheVileOne (Oct 13, 2005)

I don't see what is so absurd about it.  Especiall noting all the other absurd happenings in Naruto.

This isn't SAVING PRIVATE RYAN.


----------



## Zodd (Oct 13, 2005)

Oh god, sounds like another stinker. Seriously, thanks guys. I save a half hour each week in these threads. More lame filler. Tenten summoning sticks, and violating the world with new filler powers that bring people back to life. 

I'll take a guess and say Lee yammered on about the Curry of Life. Face it folks, this season is lost to worthless filler, and Naruto is dead. Oh well, at least Bleach is better.


----------



## TheVileOne (Oct 13, 2005)

Zodd said:
			
		

> Oh god, sounds like another stinker. Seriously, thanks guys. I save a half hour each week in these threads. More lame filler. Tenten summoning sticks, and violating the world with new filler powers that bring people back to life.



Yes because a weapons specialist-nin would NEVER summon weapons.  

[spoilers edited]



> I'll take a guess and say Lee yammered on about the Curry of Life. Face it folks, this season is lost to worthless filler, and Naruto is dead. Oh well, at least Bleach is better.



Yes because Bleach never EVER has filler episodes in the middle of an important story when big fights are taking place or important events are happening.


----------



## Zodd (Oct 13, 2005)

TheVileOne said:
			
		

> Yes because a weapons specialist-nin would NEVER summon weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes because Bleach never EVER has filler episodes in the middle of an important story when big fights are taking place or important events are happening.


Lol @ Narobots.

Bleach hasn't had a filler in a loooong time, probably 6 months +. It's been all action since episode 16. Have you watched both of these series from the beginning? It sounds like you are a noob to this stuff if you enjoy this crap and make excuses for it.


----------



## hakke (Oct 13, 2005)

TheVileOne said:
			
		

> I don't see what is so absurd about it.  Especiall noting all the other absurd happenings in Naruto.
> 
> This isn't SAVING PRIVATE RYAN.



its absurd because Byakugan is regarded as one powerful bloodline... only for some 2nd rate character to come and negate its power... AND transfer life energy like is was pocket change.

and dont post manga spoilers please. You did it on you last post.


----------



## Raiza (Oct 13, 2005)

Well I do know one thing, Im no manga reader and detest their speakings, always blabber.  But I do know that after this arc i will be taking a break, I'm getting bored of watching short stories, I'll catch back up and watch all the rest of them once the Kakashi Gaiden starts.



			
				hakke said:
			
		

> its absurd because Byakugan is regarded as one powerful bloodline... only for some 2nd rate character to come and negate its power... AND transfer life energy like is was pocket change.
> 
> and dont post manga spoilers please. You did it on you last post.


They did say Byakugan was powerful but they didn't say it was the best.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Oct 13, 2005)

i dont know who the fuck neg repped me but you can die like teh sad little piece of shit you are

this tread is to complain about the fillers
dont neg rep me because im complaining somewhere where im alloud too you fucking bitch

and leave your name bitch! ing


----------



## Rtenzo (Oct 13, 2005)

I just assumed that Ranmaru's eyes were able to detect "life force" energy because we see Neji looking into the boulder where Raiga is and saw no chakra activity so he assumed Raiga was a goner.  But then Ranmaru looked at the same spot with his eyes and says he still alive.  Later on we see some energy swirling around Raiga's arms which I just thought it could be his remaining 'life force energy'.   

Im not saying this is right or anything.  Im just trying to give myself a somewhat acceptable explanation on what happened (Yes I know its filler)  I do this because Im not buying the 'Byakugan is inferior compared to Ranmaru's bloodline' idea as it seems to me that theyre trying to portray

What do you people think of Naruto's bunshin kaiten?


----------



## TheVileOne (Oct 13, 2005)

Zodd said:
			
		

> Lol @ Narobots.
> 
> Bleach hasn't had a filler in a loooong time, probably 6 months +. It's been all action since episode 16. Have you watched both of these series from the beginning? It sounds like you are a noob to this stuff if you enjoy this crap and make excuses for it.



Oh then what the hell were episodes 35 and episode 50 you moron?  

And I've watched EVERY single episode of the series as well as read all the manga.


----------



## StormRavn (Oct 13, 2005)

i Have to admit i been kinda stuck in a rut since episode 127 up to present of 155 way to much back story some yawn fillers. and a couple fights here and there.. have we not suffered enough!!!! stop the filers!!! do cpr on naruto and bring him to life again


----------



## TheVileOne (Oct 13, 2005)

StormRavn said:
			
		

> i Have to admit i been kinda stuck in a rut since episode 127 up to present of 155 way to much back story some yawn fillers. and a couple fights here and there.. have we not suffered enough!!!! stop the filers!!! do cpr on naruto and bring him to life again



They haven't been doing fillers that long.

They are doing this because they don't want to take ANY breaks when the new stuff starts.  It makes perfect sense to me.  You people are just to ignorant and childish to see it.


----------



## Raiza (Oct 13, 2005)

TheVileOne said:
			
		

> They haven't been doing fillers that long.
> 
> They are doing this because they don't want to take ANY breaks when the new stuff starts.  It makes perfect sense to me.  You people are just to ignorant and childish to see it.


LOL   Don't put the hurtin' on them.   Calm down man. *Holding TheVileOne back*


----------



## thesh00ter (Oct 13, 2005)

KLoWn said:
			
		

> Getting kinda sick of hearing Neji's "Byakugan!" every minute, does he really have to say that every time??
> Overall this episode sucked balls.



 

yeah he doesn't have to say everytime what's up with that?!?!

and the animators got a little lazy with the Byakugans animation.  It's supposed to do that BLING!! noise, the yellow ring, the veins, and his iris breaking all at the same time.  i normally don't complain about this but it's the fillers i'm gonna let it all out.  i could care less if its the regular storyline.


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 13, 2005)

TheVileOne said:
			
		

> They haven't been doing fillers that long.
> 
> They are doing this because they don't want to take ANY breaks when the new stuff starts.  It makes perfect sense to me.  You people are just to ignorant and childish to see it.



They've been doing this since 135...Considering the current place in the manga I would say enough with the fillers.

As for being "Childish" that simply isn't the case. What is being presented now in the anime is pure garbage with the label "Naruto" so people will watch it.

I am for a moderate amount of fillers so the anime doesn't pass the manga...But at least make half decent arcs.


----------



## Masaki (Oct 13, 2005)

Everything I hated about this episode:

- So, how long has the shop been called "Curry of Life"?

- I should have suspected earlier that Ranmaru was male...  Seriously, what's with these Seven Shinobi Swordsmen and male transvestites?

- Tenten looked like she was going to beat down on the enemy, and summons an ordinary pair of tonfas (I believe they're called).

- What the hell was with that black tornado attack?  I highly doubt it could be called a ninja art.

- Ranmaru magically revives Raiga.

- Karashi: "Have you died?"

- Tenten: "I say we leave him here.  Everyone has to live alone." (or something to that effect)

- Sanshou's punishment (I was hoping she'd beat Karashi with her ladle or something...)

- Between Raiga striking himself with lightning and hitting Naruto 10,000 times, you'd begin to wonder why lightning doesn't really hurt anyone.

- I am wondering why this random kid has better eyes than Neji.  Also, being able to conceal themselves from the Byakugan is still not explained.

-The fillers still aren't done.

- Ahhhhh!

- Let's just kill off Raiga and get on with the show.

- Why do fillers insist on having people who use lightning and still can't kill anyone (refering to Aoi).

The only thing with ANY kind of quality is the jogging/pushup scene with Lee and Karashi.


----------



## shinobiinthemist (Oct 13, 2005)

next year naruto will be done with the fillers and back to the real story.  Just shut up quit bitching and enjoy the fillers.  It's naruto and we get to see other characters do their thing.  If you wanna bitch don't come to the forums just keep it to yourself.  Bitching won't make the filler arc move any faster!


----------



## geninblaze (Oct 13, 2005)

watch the words...sheesh...is bad language allowed here in narutoforums?

anyhows my opinion is that they should stop producing naruto eps until the manga gets ahead some more...no fillers. that or kishimoto better start writing his butt off.

yeah fillers suck. and whats the deal with karashi? do you people think hes bad or good?


----------



## GaryDAI (Oct 13, 2005)

Anyone have a list of what episodes are fillers.  I'm just starting out, so I would like to skip them -_-


----------



## slave2ayane (Oct 13, 2005)

y is everybody gettin all pissed off cuz people don like the fillers..uh its not real naruto people an most of em suck keep it real. i don see nobody defending the race arc so whys everybody kissin raigas ass? it doesnt make sense how upset people get over others having an opinion. instead of tellin everyone else "oh ur a noob" "oh go away" "if u don like the fillers leave this forum" juss post ur own damn opinion an stop tryin to sound smart. i like when other people rant cuz then i don have to but alot of u i guess feel the need to prove that ur superior naruto fans. true naruto fans watch the fillers sure, but are also tired of the show being butchered by inferior villains an storylines (an like my boy above said lightning that don hurt nobody) instead of bitching at ur peers bitch to the animation team because it seems like theyre actually listening an tryin to improve the fillers based on these very forums. as fans we can help make the show better instead of having pointless online wars over who gave away a spoiler or who dissed a character. those are the REAL childish people grow the hell up. its not even that serious


----------



## hakke (Oct 13, 2005)

Raiza said:
			
		

> They did say Byakugan was powerful but they didn't say it was the best.



again, this could easily degenerate into "OMG an opponent MORE PWERFUL THAN THE LAST. IT NULLIFIES YOUR POWERS!!!!"... better yet, lets have one that negates Sharingan... Itachi reduced to good taijutsu, sure, that wont stir up controversy... and I mean storywise, not even counting the fanboys. See what im getting at?

Thank god its filler and will not affect any future storyline OR future filler.


----------



## Splyte (Oct 13, 2005)

hmm just realised about the reviving thing from this topic. seems sorta weird that they happen at the same time as the
*Spoiler*: __ 



the manga revival




just a coincidence maybe. also whats wrong with tenten's tonfa


----------



## TheHolyDarkness (Oct 13, 2005)

*::Looks at work before submiting:: My ability to rant never ceases to amaze me. ^_^*



			
				TheVileOne said:
			
		

> Naruto isn't losing popularity or success.  Its just becoming MORE popular now that its reached US broadcasting.




The *dub *has been gaining in popularity, and that's only because even watching Naruto reruns in dubbed English is better than this total crap.  

I'm shocked to say this.  But somehow, TOONAMI(!) has been giving me a more fullfilling Naruto experience each week than that which has been coming out of bitTorrent! :amazed 

Which is something that should never happen.  EVER. 

::breaks down and sobs:: 

I  should be looking forward to each Thursday for Naruto, not Saturday!  So why am I looking foward to... @_@

...Its just so unnatural.  ing

::drowns in river of own tears and dies:: x_X


See that folks!  These fillers actually kill people!  HOW MANY MORE VICTIMS??!?!!!  



> Over 235 chapters of the manga have been adapted.  Just be a little patient.



Well...personally, I decided to show patience for 15 whole episodes before letting myself catch up all at once, assuming that at least by the 4th skipped episode I'd be in the KG by now.

Afterall, to imagine a filler break this long would have been inconcievable back then, considering how unprecedented such a large dose of filler would've been.  It's not like the filler gaps between any of the other arcs have ever wasted this much time.  

Having only recently gotten back on the forums, I can't even imagine what it must've of been like trying to be patient for this show on a week by week basis.  I sympathize for all who've managed to keep waiting patiently episode by episode for one that would finally be relevent.  It must have been one hell of a tradegy.

And by the looks of things, Season 7 wishes only to repeat the horror.  

...

Yeah.  Going to be a little hard trying to keep it together. 

Oh well, at least these's still Toonami. (OMG I can't believe I said that!!!11!! ::throws up and chokes on own vomit:: :barf ) 

X_x

There it goes again!!! Two deaths in one post thanks to the subject of this crap! Surely these fillers shalt be the end of us all!!! AND WILL SOMEBODY _*PLEASE *_THINK OF THE CHILDREN!1!1!!1one!!! *tHA CHilDrEN!!!!1shift+11!*BBQ*!*SOMETHING MUST BE DONE!!!!  

The end is nigh. If you haven't done so already...repent.



> You know, we had to wait YEARS for Advent Children?  This is hardly that long.



One cannot compare waiting for the release of a movie or videogame (espicially one we can't all relate to) to that of waiting for a weekly television show (normally expected to be of high quality) that has lately been shelling out nothing but rehashed crap over and over for the past 20 episodes since losing its connection to the original intent of the author, ::takes breath:: to once again become relevant.

Waiting for Kishimoto's work is easy.  Waiting for Kishimoto's work as it's being butchered by an unoriginal animation studio however, is not. 

And it's not that the manga material isn't there.  Nor is it that they couldn't be filling in for time in the some of the other forms they've used in the past such as extending confrontations (such as with the Naruto/Sasuke fight), or by recreating battles that the manga had conveniently missed (such as the did with the TenTen fight), or by creating relevant fillers in moderation to make help make the next overall arc a bit longer (such as with the training episode with riding Gamabunta).  Such places within the current manga do exist, and_ at least by now_ they could be moving on to some of them.

The key word here is moderation.  Personally I would've understood it if they gave us one filler arc.  Or maybe even two...

But *3*(!!!) irrelevent filler arcs _in a row all at once_ and still counting?   Hrrm... no...

You simply can't have a show go on stagnating like that for so long and expect it to survive.  It's too long of a drop in quality for a show like this to retain it's former levels of respect. 

And if a product lacks in respectability for too long of a time, there ultimately comes a point, where it will start to die.

Die, do to a lack of faith in the product's reputation. :sad


----------



## hakke (Oct 13, 2005)

ANBU_Matt said:
			
		

> hmm just realised about the reviving thing from this topic. seems sorta weird that they happen at the same time as the
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Whats wrong? nothing, it just doesnt look as cool.... but it makes sense... its practical... can you imagine where tenten would carry ALL her weapons? not to mention how heavy they would be?


----------



## elephant_roar (Oct 13, 2005)

Here are the things i disliked about this episode:

-Lee's incessant dialogue about the curry of life.
-Tenten is still boring.
-The byakugan is constantly being portrayed as an inferior bloodline. 
-Raiga's 'revival' was abit corny and overly predictable. 
-Karashi's needs to get his face punched in; he irritates me lol
-Raiga is a swordsmen of the mist?!?! Compared to zabusa.. this guy is more of a pest.. 


and what i liked:
-Naruto is showing some growth. He was very cunning in this episode. The only problem is, it may conflict with the original storyline if he goes back to acting overly moronic.
-There was some action even though it was brief and highly questionable. (ie: lee stopping that 'black tornado' attack)


----------



## MangoNaruto (Oct 14, 2005)

hakke said:
			
		

> Nah, its just a weak plot with absurd new power "illusions of chakra circulatory systems?" come on... just as cheesy as "chakra invisible to kyuubi senses".
> 
> And not being able to detect if RAiga was alive? You dont need byakugan to see that... Raiga didnt have an abnormal death, he got rasengan'd and was crushed by boulders... its dumb to not know if he's death or not.




Seems kinda unclear what your point is......but yeah i agree the plot is weak but understandable since its a filler.....overall was just kinda disappointed that simple things like the ability to tell if an opponent is dead or not with Byakugan was mind boggling.....and Neji's Byakugan was being man-handled?.....true Byakugan was never said to have the sight....but it was always portrayed Byakugan was a powerful bloodline in terms of sight even compared to Sharingan......but to be fair it can be said that Byakugan's sight complements Hyuuga's Taijutsu that makes it powerful.....all for all i just feel there was no justification for Byakugan....anyways whats this deal with *"chakra invisible to kyuubi senses"*?.....dont know where that come from?......lastly i think its kinda tough to know if someone is dead when they are on the top of a big hill and Raiga is on the bottom of the hill with all the boulders burying him.....so without a specialty sight....i dont see how they can tell....


----------



## TheVileOne (Oct 14, 2005)

TheHolyDarkness said:
			
		

> The *dub *has been gaining in popularity, and that's only because even watching Naruto reruns in dubbed English is better than this total crap.
> 
> I'm shocked to say this.  But somehow, TOONAMI(!) has been giving me a more fullfilling Naruto experience each week than that which has been coming out of bitTorrent! :amazed
> 
> ...



You are so melodramatic you should be writing for the stage.



> I  should be looking forward to each Thursday for Naruto, not Saturday!  So why am I looking foward to... @_@
> ...Its just so unnatural.  ing
> 
> ::drowns in river of own tears and dies:: x_X



  Its somewhat appropriate that you act so pathetic over something so trivial.

I for one look forward to both.



> Well...personally, I decided to show patience for 15 whole episodes before letting myself catch up all at once, assuming that at least by the 4th skipped episode I'd be in the KG by now.
> 
> Afterall, to imagine a filler break this long would have been inconcievable back then, considering how unprecedented such a large dose of filler would've been.  It's not like the filler gaps between any of the other arcs have ever wasted this much time.



I just can't fathom the hatred.  We are seeing Naruto going on missions and interacting with the other genin teams.  I LIKE THIS.  These are things I've been wanting the anime to do for a while.  I like seeing the supporting characters get more time.

They give us great moments like Anko stealing Tsunade's dango, which we never saw in the manga.  I can't remember the last time we even saw Anko in the manga, so no complaints from me.

They've added more depth to Hinata and given her an amazing new technique.

More depth to Sakura and her ultimate decision to become Tsunade's apprentice.

How Lee and Naruto affect others.  

This is GOOD STORYTELLING.  The ONLY reason, the ONLY reason people hate this is because its not the manga.  Its just KAKASHI GAIDEN THIS, or AKATSUKI that.  Whatever.

I'd rather have, what we have now than Naruto just going on a 1 year plus hiatus with nothing at all.


----------



## Axass (Oct 14, 2005)

TheVileOne, you're trying to hard. If people don't like fillers you can't change their mind, everytime I see you posting it's for defending fillers, really take a break. Especially if you end up insulting people (the "moron" of a few posts ago) and inciting flames (like above).

Both anti-fillers and pro-fillers factions should calm down:

- Anti-fillers should just state their opinion without going overboard, most of the times you guy exaggerate and/or post "the filler sucks" in every thread. It's natural than people gets annoyed by it.

- Pro-fillers should stop attacking ANYONE who says something bad about fillers. You can't expect all the people to think the same of you, try to respect other persons' opinions as long as they're stating them politely.


----------



## Zodd (Oct 14, 2005)

TheVileOne said:
			
		

> Oh then what the hell were episodes 35 and episode 50 you moron?
> 
> And I've watched EVERY single episode of the series as well as read all the manga.



50, most definitely. 35 was when Aizen was murdered, and a lieutenant went after a captain (major plot point, so please don't call me a moron before you actually watch the episode  )

How many episodes in a row of filler has Naruto had? Aren't we approaching 20 straight (since 136-137)? You know, dude, some far superior animes (like Bebop and Champloo) only got 26 episodes, and Naruto has had 20 in a row of filler, with at least a few more to go. 

Please don't compare one filler in dozens with 20 (probably unprecedented in anime) in a row. It reeks of fanboyism.


----------



## Archssor (Oct 14, 2005)

That no good 132613913 crosser....


----------



## TheVileOne (Oct 14, 2005)

Zodd said:
			
		

> 50, most definitely. 35 was when Aizen was murdered, and a lieutenant went after a captain (major plot point, so please don't call me a moron before you actually watch the episode  )



It was 33 then, which was Don Kanoji and the Kurosaki brood.  Either way you were WRONG.



> How many episodes in a row of filler has Naruto had? Aren't we approaching 20 straight (since 136-137)? You know, dude, some far superior animes (like Bebop and Champloo) only got 26 episodes, and Naruto has had 20 in a row of filler, with at least a few more to go.



So what?  Bebop and Champloo were two totally different types of series.

Naruto is ultra-serialized and pretty much all the main plots are taken directly panel for panel from the manga.  The Chuunin exams lasted what?  Over 30 episodes, that's MORE than Bebop and Champloo right there.  



> Please don't compare one filler in dozens with 20 (probably unprecedented in anime) in a row. It reeks of fanboyism.



You said there was NO filler, when in fact there was.  So whatever.

And guess what?  If they ever animate Kakashi Gaiden, it will just be an even more unprecedented amount of filler.  Because like it or not, that's EXACTLY what Kakashi Gaiden is.  Its a break from the main story.


----------



## ichigo123 (Oct 14, 2005)

uncanny_sama said:
			
		

> i dont know who the fuck neg repped me but you can die like teh sad little piece of shit you are
> 
> this tread is to complain about the fillers
> dont neg rep me because im complaining somewhere where im alloud too you fucking bitch
> ...



lol, someone negative repped me here too


----------



## ichigo123 (Oct 14, 2005)

I don't really mind the fillers. I just find them a bit tedious if there's too many of them. I haven't seen all the fillers yet, I'll catch up on them soon.


----------



## Tousenz (Oct 14, 2005)

I usually just skip the fillers but when I heard this arc had a Mist seven Swordsman I was overly elated... Thinking Gai or Kakashi would have to fight him.


How sad is it that he somehow couldn't get along without a kid with a bloodline (which IMO is just a sad Knockoff of Zabuza/haku)  I mean the kid even tried to pull a Haku be giving his life for Raiga...  is that best the Anime team can do? 


Is the Japanese audience that easily swayed? 

And Raiga really knocks the credit of the Mist having Kickass Shinobi....


Kisame/Zabuza/Kimimaro/And yes even Haku DIM pwnz  

were all badass then we get the cripple with the  power to see through walls.


----------



## Raiza (Oct 14, 2005)

hakke said:
			
		

> again, this could easily degenerate into "OMG an opponent MORE PWERFUL THAN THE LAST. IT NULLIFIES YOUR POWERS!!!!"... better yet, lets have one that negates Sharingan... Itachi reduced to good taijutsu, sure, that wont stir up controversy... and I mean storywise, not even counting the fanboys. See what im getting at?
> 
> Thank god its filler and will not affect any future storyline OR future filler.



I see what you are saying, which would get silly after a while, but I am not going to take the fact that JUST because he is a filler character that he is inferior to Neji, thats definetly not a good reason at all.  

One way of seeing it could be to understand that none of there bloodline limits are more superior than the other.  In a battle between a Sharingan and a Bayuken we both know that one is not better than the other, but the user who is more skilled at using their bloodline limit will most likely out do the other.  That is what I am getting at.  Maybe since this kid has been locked up forever and being a parapalegic the only powers he could ever work on was his bloodline limit, which I'm sure doing that everyday and not having other things to focus on like fighting, he was able to push his bloodline limits to the max.  This is all just a 'what if', but we dont know this, but you can look at it this away so that there is no "Hey! No one can beat Neji's Bayuken!" only cause this is all we have been shown in the anime so far, filler or not.

I just see it as a balance of power, with just about everything.  
If you have two drivers race a circuit with the same exact car and same specs, with one driver being a pro racer and the other driver being just your average driver, we know the pro racer will win.  See what I am getting at?


----------



## TheVileOne (Oct 14, 2005)

I'd be pretty excited if there was a filler character that could negate the sharingan  .  I feel they've over-powered it enough as it is.  I'd like to see someone, not even a filler character, make a bitch out of it and totally own it.


----------



## sezo (Oct 14, 2005)

I want to see part 2 we wait until 135 lol....20 eps filler and nooo end ****...hmmm 20eps=3month?? I`m really pissed off


----------



## TheVileOne (Oct 14, 2005)

There are a number of reasons they are doing this.  Mainly because the gap between the manga and the anime had gotten too small.  If they hadn't of done this it would've made things very troublesome.  Once again, people are just too ignorant and blinded by their hatred to see the logic or the truth.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Oct 14, 2005)

yeah, they're just buying time right now. i hope the next batch of fillers solely deals with jiraiya and naruto training, and none of this naruto joins a team bs. If it were the 2 alone doing missions comedy central, not to mention we can actually see naruto improving and shit.


----------



## TheVileOne (Oct 14, 2005)

The first filler arc after the Sasuke fight featured Naruto and Jiraiya so there you go.


----------



## Masaki (Oct 14, 2005)

TheVileOne said:
			
		

> I just can't fathom the hatred.  We are seeing Naruto going on missions and interacting with the other genin teams.  I LIKE THIS.  These are things I've been wanting the anime to do for a while.  I like seeing the supporting characters get more time.



Please, tell me how you can even call these "missions."  First of all, every single filler arc is about finding Sasuke, one way or another, getting more ridiculous every time.

- First off, searching the Sound country was fine.  This is the only reasonable filler so far.  Except that Jiraiya took Sakura and Naruto to look for Sasuke the day after telling Naruto not to look for Sasuke.

- Mizuki escapes from prison.  This arc was looking good at first.  Then Naruto constantly asks him where Sasuke is.  Well, the guy's been in jail for a year, and it's probably news to him that Sasuke's even gone.  Then Mizuki goes Thundercats.  Then there's Iruka's dud Explosion Notes.

- The Jikouchuu.  The only good part of this was that Hinata was finally useful.  Of course, that will probably be a major plothole.  And again, they're just coming up with new ways that Naruto could possibly find Sasuke.

- Raiga arc.  This one absolutely sucks.  Lee and Naruto are talking about "So there's this guy Raiga who knows Kisame who knows Itachi who's wherabouts may be conviently known by Raiga, and somehow we'll find Sasuke with all of that."  Also, Raiga had potential to be an amazing character.  Of course, his little lightning bolts which don't hurt anyone including himself disproved that.

Also, I love how Neji yells "Two strikes" and attacks six or so times.




			
				TheVileOne said:
			
		

> The first filler arc after the Sasuke fight featured Naruto and Jiraiya so there you go.



And did they train?  No.  In fact, Jiraiya was just being a worthless bum for the entire arc and got lucky by being ambushed by people who knew information.

And VileOne, stop anonymously neg-repping people.  I had to take time out of whatever moe was doing to find out who it was.


----------



## The 7th Hokage (Oct 15, 2005)

This one seems on par with some of the episodes between the end of season 2 and the start of 3. Well game until they do whatever they're going to do with the manga and stuff. Bleach is only one click away.


----------



## kaveetha (Oct 15, 2005)

i think the fillers are very draggy.... but i heard the fillers are goin to continue till next year........how awful is tht!!!!!! but at least they r adding some groups tht we hardly even see....besides we can see wat powers rock lee kiba shino hinata ad neji have....


----------



## kaveetha (Oct 15, 2005)

but if the anime catches up with the manga...then we have to wait for i dunno how many stinking weeks juz for 1 episode


----------



## kaveetha (Oct 15, 2005)

wat do ya'll think about the filler tht came up recently. i feel like hitting karashi's face


----------



## Raiza (Oct 15, 2005)

Masaki said:
			
		

> Please, tell me how you can even call these "missions."  First of all, every single filler arc is about finding Sasuke, one way or another, getting more ridiculous every time.
> 
> - First off, searching the Sound country was fine.  This is the only reasonable filler so far.  Except that Jiraiya took Sakura and Naruto to look for Sasuke the day after telling Naruto not to look for Sasuke.
> 
> ...



I can tell you how they call these 'missions'.  Easy.....CAUSE THE HOKAGE SAID SO. End of that discussion.


----------



## yrvd86 (Oct 15, 2005)

the fillers would be good if they were about interesting things like the fourth or something from the past. i think everyone would agree with me when i say we would be on the edge of our seats if jaraiyas team went out on a mission (the fourths team).


----------



## Masaki (Oct 15, 2005)

Raiza said:
			
		

> I can tell you how they call these 'missions'.  Easy.....CAUSE THE HOKAGE SAID SO. End of that discussion.



- Jiraiya requested the first mission.

- The second wasn't a mission.

- Hinata requested the third mission.

- The fourth was the only real mission.


----------



## Kahve (Oct 15, 2005)

The best point on this forum...ever  *clap clap*


----------



## zero2021 (Oct 15, 2005)

honestly very 1 hates fillers because the story line suck and then the fighting scenes are kinda crappy because the always use the same exact moves.


----------



## Raiza (Oct 15, 2005)

Masaki said:
			
		

> - Jiraiya requested the first mission.
> 
> - The second wasn't a mission.
> 
> ...


LOL, man you just put your foot in your mouth in your own post.  
I like how you say, they are missions but they are not missions.  HAHAHA.
Whether a mission was requested by anyone or not, it does not matter, the Hokage approved of them so they are missions, you even state this in your post.  A mission is a mission requested or not. 
Oh yeah and watch episode 143 again, Mizuki was being pursued by Shizumi on a mission by the Hokage, it was just a continued mission to bring Mizuki back when Naruto pursued.  Oh yeah and the Hokage tells Iruka in her office "Its a mission for you" <--telling him to go after Naruto and bring back Mizuki.
Seems to me you dont want them to be missions only cause you dont want to feel that away.  Thats not good enough of an excuse.


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Oct 15, 2005)

they need to do so damn fillers of the past. like fillers about them fighting the kyubi. the 4ths team, the sannin team. things like this. or a filler about orochimaru training sasuke. something other then these boring ridicules fillers.

p.s. the current filler sucks my balls. and raiga looks like he's high or fucked up.


----------



## TheVileOne (Oct 15, 2005)

the 1 and only jj said:
			
		

> they need to do so damn fillers of the past. like fillers about them fighting the kyubi. the 4ths team, the sannin team. things like this. or a filler about orochimaru training sasuke. something other then these boring ridicules fillers.
> 
> p.s. the current filler sucks my balls. and raiga looks like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



 

With a post as eloquent and thoughtful as this one...how can ANYONE disagree?

The above DRIVEL is exactly what I've been talking about.


----------



## Masaki (Oct 15, 2005)

Raiza said:
			
		

> LOL, man you just put your foot in your mouth in your own post.
> I like how you say, they are missions but they are not missions.  HAHAHA.
> Whether a mission was requested by anyone or not, it does not matter, the Hokage approved of them so they are missions, you even state this in your post.  A mission is a mission requested or not.
> Oh yeah and watch episode 143 again, Mizuki was being pursued by Shizumi on a mission by the Hokage, it was just a continued mission to bring Mizuki back when Naruto pursued.  Oh yeah and the Hokage tells Iruka in her office "Its a mission for you" <--telling him to go after Naruto and bring back Mizuki.
> Seems to me you dont want them to be missions only cause you dont want to feel that away.  Thats not good enough of an excuse.



Whoever I replied to said they're missions because they were given by the Hokage.  It's not an official mission if a ninja requests it to be done, especially if they have to convince the person.


----------



## fma (Oct 16, 2005)

i give up... i have to just accept the fact that some just dont see things the way i do, its sad


----------



## Raiza (Oct 16, 2005)

Masaki said:
			
		

> Whoever I replied to said they're missions because they were given by the Hokage.  It's not an official mission if a ninja requests it to be done, especially if they have to convince the person.


I'm sorry man but that sounds like a matter of an opinion really.  Show proof that they are not an official mission so we know this, if not there all going to be missions.  
And you can watch beginning of some of these eps where the Hokage say they are missions and some are within the eps. 
But like I said, if you show proof that they are not 'official' missions, i will see it your way.


----------



## Zodd (Oct 16, 2005)

It's possible I'm breaking a Japanese tradition, or just using bad business sense, by suggesting this, but it just makes sense.

Why not let the anime PASS the manga? Who cares if the anime progresses. There must be some law against it, or money reasons, but it just makes more sense than making these painful episodes. 

PS: I saw something about neg-repping. It seems this board also has a point system. Let me just inform the loser(s) neg-repping me that... *GASP* I don't care.  This is why I haven't neg-repped you, or repped anyone. Unless you win money, or something, I really couldn't care less whether those dots are green or red. But at least PM me instead, so I can harass you back (you didn't even leave me a nasty comment, I'm so sad *sniff*  )


----------



## Masaki (Oct 16, 2005)

Raiza said:
			
		

> I'm sorry man but that sounds like a matter of an opinion really.  Show proof that they are not an official mission so we know this, if not there all going to be missions.
> And you can watch beginning of some of these eps where the Hokage say they are missions and some are within the eps.
> But like I said, if you show proof that they are not 'official' missions, i will see it your way.



Think back to the Zabuza arc, where they say that ninjas are tools, and will do what they are told to do.  This basically applies here, saying that a mission requested by a ninja isn't a real mission, because there is no client (the thing about clients is explained by Sarutobi early in the series).  Some missions, such as the one where they chase the Sound 4, is normally because of a crisis or need within the village.


----------



## Raiza (Oct 16, 2005)

Masaki said:
			
		

> Think back to the Zabuza arc, where they say that ninjas are tools, and will do what they are told to do.  This basically applies here, saying that a mission requested by a ninja isn't a real mission, because there is no client (the thing about clients is explained by Sarutobi early in the series).  Some missions, such as the one where they chase the Sound 4, is normally because of a crisis or need within the village.


Yeah those are missions too and he does explain that but he never said, its not a mission if there are no clients.
Going after Sasuke was DEFINETLY a mission, and there were no clients. 
Still you have yet to make a valid point on this subjects of the missions.


----------



## Masaki (Oct 16, 2005)

Raiza said:
			
		

> Yeah those are missions too and he does explain that but he never said, its not a mission if there are no clients.
> Going after Sasuke was DEFINETLY a mission, and there were no clients.
> Still you have yet to make a valid point on this subjects of the missions.



I specifically said that missions for the good of the village, SUCH AS going after the Sound 4 can also be missions.

Under normal circumstances, the first arc would have been a mission.  However, Tsunade wasn't exactly planning for a mission like that.  Instead, Jiraiya made the request.  I don't know about the world of Naruto, but the ninjas I've learned about act are a shadow of someone else, and act due to their request.  The second arc isn't a mission at all, the third arc WOULD have been a mission had it been to prevent the Iwa nins from getting the Jikouchuu (their motives were never stated, either), and to capture it for Konoha, both being for the benefit of Konoha.  The last one is the only actual mission.


----------



## Raiza (Oct 16, 2005)

Masaki said:
			
		

> I specifically said that missions for the good of the village, SUCH AS going after the Sound 4 can also be missions.
> 
> Under normal circumstances, the first arc would have been a mission.  However, Tsunade wasn't exactly planning for a mission like that.  Instead, Jiraiya made the request.  I don't know about the world of Naruto, but the ninjas I've learned about act are a shadow of someone else, and act due to their request.  The second arc isn't a mission at all, the third arc WOULD have been a mission had it been to prevent the Iwa nins from getting the Jikouchuu (their motives were never stated, either), and to capture it for Konoha, both being for the benefit of Konoha.  The last one is the only actual mission.


You are seriously making no sense, none.  At first you say there not missions but they are missions, next you say they are only missions if they have a client and now you are saying oh anything is acceptable for the good of the village, now they are all missions, oh except for ONLY these specific filler missions. ....and you are doing it once again, LOL, these arcs missions are for the good of the village.

From shuffling through all your posts, its real easy to see that the ONLY reason you are saying they are not missions is because its a filler and not apart of the real story line.

You never made a valid point and keep going in circles making up something new as you go along. 
The final point to all this is they have so far been all missions.


----------



## Makokam (Oct 18, 2005)

WARNING: This post does not relate to any current discussion. But simple a rant on how pathetic these fillers are.


And pathetic they are. Retarded is a better word. And they just keep getting WORSE. The first one, was actually not that bad. The prison break arc.... went downhill REALLY fast, the only good thing about it was that it showed how bad-ass Kakshi was with his, "I found these on my way back from a mission, I figured you'd want them so I brought them back :: dumps 10+ escaped convicts in Tsunade's lap ::"

The bico.. jico... fuck it, the bug arc was lame for many reasons, mostly in that it totaly fucked up the concept of the byakugan. Which is that it's a 360 degree zoom lense that can faze through solid objects and spot chakra flow. It's not a fucking thermo scope. And bugs don't radiate heat anyway. However... the hinata waterfall scene was pretty cool, as was the " :: hinata twirls around Neji :: Neji: WTH was that..." and that was, looking back on it, really not worth watching the damn thing. ... okay, naked Hinata and Hinata's head about to explode from embarrassment at Naruto indirectly calling her hot was worth it. Also... her little blender trick thing was kinda cool, though I have no fucking clue how that relates to her training. It was also marred slightly by the pushing of a NaruHina relationship with Shino at the helm, to quote Askerian "Shino: Notice her or I'll break your legs, yo"
And this latest one... my god. It's trash through and through. The only good thing about it was that short scene in the begining episode with Lee training. But the art blows, the animation of said art also blows, the story is crap, their draggin Haku out and raping his legacy, they invented some crap power involving glowing red eyes(which they don't even tell you what the hell it does anyway), they ramble on about Life saving curry (which had a LIVE TURTLE in it, which is the most disgusting thing I've ever scene in the series, including Kakashi stabbing his arm through Haku's chest and  That sound guy's arms exploding, and for those of you who havn't read the manga, one of his arms blew completly off, it did not blow up, it blew off, oh ef ef, OFF) which is just stupid, they made the 64 Strikes look like the most retarded shit ever (Gee, I wonder if I can kill these people by poking them alot...) and to top it off, they're DRAGGING IT OUT for ANOTHER EPISODE, which makes me scarred that there might actually be ANOTHER one after it. I've actually warned my friends who haven't gotten this far to just not watch them. 

So, what I really want to know, is if, and when, they're gettign around to Kakashi Gaiden, which was an awesome story.  It's a fluff arc in cannon, which is also good. 
Why are they not showing it?
I've had theory that they're waiting for the manga to finish it's current arc, which should be the next chapter if not the last one, which hopefully means that the end of this arc will be the end of the fluff of doom. If not... I very well may just choke myself to death. 
Oh, and I can't remember who said it, but these arcs really are just like bad fanfiction. 
And so, with the exception of Hinata's egg beater/blender techninque, I am just going to ignore them timeline/story/cannon wise. They will be stricken from the records as far as I'm concerned. 

okay :: heaves sigh of relife :: I'm ranted out now. Hope I contributed something at least.


----------



## TheVileOne (Oct 18, 2005)

Its all trash, garbage, and pathetic.  But you still watch all of it  .


----------



## jinnaisbane (Oct 18, 2005)

in the end, it seems that alot of ranting has gone on. many of which is justified. Some take things too personally and expode at fellow fans. I can say that i am aggrivated by the lowering of animation quality, bad character concepts, plot debacles, and dragging things out too much. The delay is quite frustrating. Some have posted the question of whether or not they think the show should be on a break or if they should have continued doing fillers as they are now. 

Myself, i CHOSE to take a break from naruto after the mizuki debacle. That was my last straw, mainly because of how it strayed, in my oppinion, too far in adding a character that was literally written out of the story after issue/episode 1 of the series. but now technically i shouldn't say he was written out since episode 1 now... but thats beside the point. I haven't watched Naruto in over a month. and well guys, i'm sorry to say, it is possible to live without it in our lives for a time. 

And well in my oppinion if they HAD done a break, the anticipation of what was to come, and the 'hype' so to speak, would make seeing the fresh new season of Naruto that much sweeter and since however much time had passed, as long as the demand was still high enough-which i'm sure it would be- the budget would be back on track and the animation quality and fluidity would be as high quality as back in the first 3 seasons, not to mention the battle quality of say...the rock lee vs gaara fight. IN my oppinion the best directed and animated fight in the series. 

In my oppinion alot of the degrading quality has some ties to the release of the first movie-note:could easily be wrong- back around the time of the tsunade orochimaru fight the first movie was made and released, which had great animation, directing, and fluidity. Very clean cut as well. But afterwards the anime began to suffer. The animation quality had a clean cut look to it, but the fluidity suffered, combat became choppy, but gods did the characters look pretty *giant smile of sarcasm*

If you take a look back at alot the biggest fights of the first three sseasons, as well as the primary naruto sasuke fight, there is a slight grainyness to the look of the animation, but how everything flows, the sense of speed and suspense all meshed together to make an action packed thrill ride that grabs you by the balls -yes girls even though you don't have them- and doesn't let go...well until the end of the episode. 

before the release of the first movie this style of animating fights was alot more common, sacrificing looks for overall action quality. But since the release of the movie i have seen only 1 episode that had it, and that was the sasuke naruto fight. And it only keeps getting worse and worse as the fillers drag on from what i can tell. 

so. Personally, in the end, i am for quality over quantity, and by proxy will probably not watch a single episode until it returns the its intended place back on the original storyline. 

rant, rave, and all that jazz.

hope i didn't offend anyone. *shrugs*

Jiro


----------



## TheVileOne (Oct 18, 2005)

You guys are taking this way too seriously, not to mention personally.


----------



## Zodd (Oct 18, 2005)

TheVileOne said:
			
		

> Its all trash, garbage, and pathetic.  But you still watch all of it  .



Yeah, good poin-- actually no. I don't watch it. Less painful to just check threads every week. But you nailed it with your first point, it is trash/garbage/pathetic.


----------



## TheVileOne (Oct 18, 2005)

Zodd said:
			
		

> Yeah, good poin-- actually no. I don't watch it. Less painful to just check threads every week. But you nailed it with your first point, it is trash/garbage/pathetic.



It wasn't directed at you slappy.  It was directed at Makokam.

You whine about the anime a lot but at least you stopped watching it.  I don't understand why Naruto fans continue to watch something that makes them so miserable.


----------



## Masaki (Oct 18, 2005)

@Whoever I was arguing with about missions:  It doesn't seem like you were even reading what I was saying.

@VileOne: We watch them so we can complain about them later, or perhaps hope that by some miracle, it'll be good.


----------



## Makokam (Oct 18, 2005)

The only reason I'm watching it, is to make sure I don't miss the end of the fillers/begening of the new REAL episodes. I've thought about just not watching them anymore, but every once in awhile there's something that makes it moderatly worth while. I think I mentioned them in my post above. And also, I suppose I take a certain amount of perverse joy out of going, "OMG that was fecking HORRIBLE!" 

Besides, :: shrug :: I read the manga and that's just fine and dandy. It's a buffer to the crapiness of the anime, and the last/current story arc was/is just great. After all...
*Spoiler*: __ 



It did just show Kakashi with a new super sharingan which can send people into another feckin dimension! Hell yeah!


 it remindes us all just how much Kakashi owns all. I sweat the sannin/sennin (whichever it is) are the only people who he chouldn't whup on. Well... Itachi too, I don't know about the rest of them though.

So yeah. with the manga as a buffer, I watch the filler to say "Wow that was crappy" except, last night I was geniuinly pissed off that they're dragging that arc out even more.

. . .

Life saving curry my ass.


----------



## TheVileOne (Oct 19, 2005)

Masaki said:
			
		

> @Whoever I was arguing with about missions:  It doesn't seem like you were even reading what I was saying.
> 
> @VileOne: We watch them so we can complain about them later, or perhaps hope that by some miracle, it'll be good.



Or you could just NOT watch them, and read the feedback from your trusted posters to see if its worth your time  .


----------



## Knives182 (Oct 19, 2005)

We're not taking it personally, and it doesn't make us miserable, we just don't like the current episodes. And a forum like this is the perfect place to rant and let our grievances be heard: it makes us feel better to hear others who share our opinions, who are also fed up w/ the fillers. In my mind that doesn't mean we're freaking out about it, or that we hate Naruto or are ungrateful; it just means we're human.


----------



## defferoo (Oct 20, 2005)

if you guys haven't seens the latest craptastic filler episode.... dattebayo mentions that in an interview w/ the studio, it was discovered that the fillers will last until the end of this season.... meaning 23 more filler eps to go.  ing


----------



## Tousenz (Oct 20, 2005)

Fillers are gay.


I defended the Bikouchuu arc and they pull this crap out there asses.


----------



## kataimiko (Oct 20, 2005)

defferoo said:
			
		

> if you guys haven't seens the latest craptastic filler episode.... dattebayo mentions that in an interview w/ the studio, it was discovered that the fillers will last until the end of this season.... meaning 23 more filler eps to go.  ing




I looked at my calendar and that would take us into the first week of April, 2006. 


But on the other hand, perhaps dattebayo just likes playing tricks on us? My brother had mentioned that he read somewhere that the fillers are only supposed to go up to the first or second week in December.


----------



## Knives182 (Oct 20, 2005)

Someone on this forum posted that he had an anime convention at his school, and some production manager for the anime did indeed say the fillers would last until Spring 2006. Woe is us.


----------



## Zodd (Oct 20, 2005)

Well, seems like a filler season after all. I guess I won't be watching this till spring. But the real question is, will I even want to come back? That's months from now and animes like Bleach and Trinity Blood seem to be able to keep my interest, along with Berserk manga. There's Nip/Tuck and Lost on tv. There are a few books and games I'm looking forward to. 

I wonder how many people will still want to watch Naruto after 10-12 months of filler? 

*Runs off to the Bleach forum*


----------



## kevin_video (Oct 20, 2005)

If the fillers are lasting until April, does that mean we have to wait until then for the Kakashi arc to start?  Or is it that the fillers are only until December and we get Kakashi right after?  This is somewhat confusing.

The sooner they finish the "Curry of Life" filler the sooner I'll be happier (unless something even worse replaces it).  Poor Byakugan.  I've never thought that to actually be a useless technique until this filler was invented. -_-


----------



## Sylvanelf (Oct 20, 2005)

I don't know about Part 2 starting in Spring- how could the series not be cancelled by then? Maybe their contract is for another couple seasons, but if it ends with this one, I can't imagine it would be renewed.  I wonder how the ratings for the show in Japan are?

With episode 156, I think I am officially done with the Naruto anime. The episode was nothing but embarassing.  The plot, art, animation, depiction of characters, CURRY OF LIFE.  Just very very poorly done.  The rest of the fillers have been pretty lame as well.  It's not that other shows are taking away my attention, I don't watch other animes or much TV.  It's just that this show has become a pain to sit through.


----------



## Masaki (Oct 20, 2005)

TheVileOne said:
			
		

> Or you could just NOT watch them, and read the feedback from your trusted posters to see if its worth your time  .



More effective to see it firsthand, though.


----------



## Zer0_UchiHa (Oct 20, 2005)

*I don't have a problem with fillers really but...*

the animation of these last few fillers is really bad. I dont know if its because they are fillers or not, but try comparing the fight rock lee, neji and naruto just had against raiga, and then compare it to any other fight that was not from a filler arc (notable rock vs gaara  best looking fight so far). 

Does anyone know why these fillers seem to be animated so poorly, i am no artist, but i can draw a better looking person than raiga for that matter, let alone how bad the overall animation looks. Ten-ten swinging that staff around looked sooo wrong, not that she uses a staff, but the fact that it didnt even look at times that she was holding it. Now i am not out and out blasting insults at the filler storylines (lmao but u have to admit, curry of life is a really bad filler arc, even if it has 2 of my more favourite characters in it, rock and neji) but i would like to know why they are 1) animated so poorly, and 2) who comes up with these really bad storylines.

Look forward to hearing what others have to say on this matter, particulary the part about who comes up with these filler storylines, because i think they really should either 1) they should just take a break from animation and let kishi go ahead with the manga (i know my weekly manga fix is enough to tide me over) 2) have 'real' naruto fans vote for what kind of filler arc they want to see ie. have a poll on here and the story line that is most popular should be animated (without of course interupting kishi's work, lmao we wouldnt want to see oro vs itachi just yet, im sure kishi has something really special in store for that storyline )

Oh and when we vote on the filler we want animated, they should also not disgrace kishi's work by making things up, like when naruto used the rasengan underwater to make a tornado, (which sasuke saw) then have naruto fight sasuke on top of the hospital and say "what is that jutsu?" when naruto was fighting him (problem being that he has seen it before during that *race* filler arc.


----------



## iggyspeedstars (Oct 20, 2005)

There crappy because Kishi doesn't draw them. End of story.


----------



## Beatnik (Oct 20, 2005)

defferoo said:
			
		

> if you guys haven't seens the latest craptastic filler episode.... dattebayo mentions that in an interview w/ the studio, it was discovered that the fillers will last until the end of this season.... meaning 23 more filler eps to go.  ing



OMFG

I'm a completist, I've burned to CDR every episode that has aired.  After reading this revelation of an entire filler season...I dont think I'll bother burning anything until the story is back on track NEXT YEAR.

*waves goodbye to Naruto anime*


----------



## slave2ayane (Oct 20, 2005)

> Or you could just NOT watch them, and read the feedback from your trusted posters to see if its worth your time



or they could juss make them better. theres no excuse whatsoever for this last episode i don care how u try an defend it. they overdid kage bunshin under the guise that there would be sum sort of strategy involved, somehow neji can fight all them spiders but he wasnt fast enough to hit raiga with juuken, and worst of all lees weight removal no longer makes ANY difference wutsoever. also this lightning issue is juss insane, i would think that getting struck by (or using) lightning while covered with water would kill u! an ten tens little stick attack was so funny, she hit him like 7 times in a row wit a wooden stick but neji couldnt hit him once?


----------



## TheVileOne (Oct 21, 2005)

I've seen worse episodes of Naruto.  I don't think its the best series ever or anything like that.  I think its good and everything. 

The animation looked like crap I'm not going to deny it.  But I still don't hate the fillers.


----------



## Christen (Oct 21, 2005)

Kishi mostly doesn't have a say in the anime eps so somtimes, they just plain suck. (and I don't see any really good filler yet..)


----------



## homer simpson (Oct 21, 2005)

> Kishi mostly doesn't have a say in the anime eps so somtimes, they just plain suck. (and I don't see any really good filler yet..)



wasnt episode 101 suppose to be a "filler", that was probably the only filler i enjoyed, maybe because kishi created half of it... but the rest.... questionable

It screwed with the whole "naruto world" credibility, i mena, did nidaime really have a lightning sword that can be broken by a genin level chidori and rasengan?, fujin and raijin took down a couple of jounins, Jiraiya's rasengan didnt kill a bunch of thieves (rice country arc) but earlier on it punched a hole in a water tank when naruto did it, really, when i followed the manga, everything seemed right.


----------



## hakke (Oct 21, 2005)

If the story is so below Kishi's work, the least the animation teams could do is provide eyecandy... "wow it sucked but tenten with that bow was awesome to see"... at least I wouldnt regret watching those 21 minutes...

but no... they figure "if the story is not canon, and nobody really cares, why hire the good animation teams, let give those newbie a chance"

Sad, really.


----------



## Roakel (Oct 21, 2005)

The animation quality has been disturbing me quite bit ever since the fillers started, I just got too used to the great animation they used during Kishis story and now it just.. sucks. It's not a very big deal to me anyway because I've been watching these episodes like half-consciously and not with my full attention, but a little improvement in art (at least in the new opening) could actually catch my interest again if not even more.

And of Naruto going on break. I had loved to see that and the last episode before the fillers started would've been like the best part to end it on, but since Naruto is a weekly show and it has to be shown weekly this had been impossible.


----------



## mgrace (Oct 21, 2005)

Yeah how bad was Tenten in twirling her stick..... crap.....

Bloody Curry.... This is a stupid arch and death to Fillers.. I dont why I wasted a download on it... Naruto is losing it's edge...


----------



## MegamanXZero (Oct 21, 2005)

Oh look, another filler-hating-thread 
Yup you're all right, the fillers are crap. I mean look at the story.... Curry Of Life ??? WTF ??? Potion of Life was a better name & story, and about the battles, those were really messed up. The Animation was so bad.... Neji using Hakke Rokujuu Yonshou on the group of enemies that were just standing to get hit by him and it looked crappy while the attack must own!! Or the last episode with Raiga and Rock Lee. He took his weights of and wasn't fast enough to hit him ?? Come on man, <Flashback @ Chuunin Exam - Gaara V.S Rock Lee>
And what about Raiga, a typical filler character that's only strong with some weapons.


----------



## DarkWarrior (Oct 21, 2005)

I'm sorry, I have every episode of Naruto up to now, even the god awful Tea Country arc thing but I feel embarassed to be associated with a show that had the latest episode in it.  It completely spits in the face of everything the show has been.

Raiga is a member of the same organisation as Zabuza?  Zabuza would kick these punks into touch along with Haku.  I swear to god, if I hear one more mention of the curry of life I'm going to have to slash my eyes out, its been what, 5 episodes now with us being reminded of how curry can revive you?  Too bad they weren't around when Sarutobi was dying.  Or you know...when Lee destroyed his own body with the gates.

Ughhhhhhhhh....and we have like 6 months more of this yet?  Sweet jesus.


----------



## onewithchaos (Oct 21, 2005)

no way 6 more months!!!???? i thought someone said that at 158 kakashi gaiden would start. no way, errrr. . . . .

i guess ill just watch prince of tennis


----------



## ramenluver (Oct 21, 2005)

26 more episodes of fillers.... i dont think ill live through it... ill probably be resurected at kakashi gaiden.. not this crappy ass filler.  Seriously, one of seven swordsmen of the mist, and barely uses his sword... lightning?? i thought mist specialized in well... mist or water.  I hate how the anime is making up characters and its own storyline.. im sick of it


----------



## Masaki (Oct 21, 2005)

*sighs*  Will it even be around for another 6 months?

Also, how is it that Tenten owns Raiga, then Neji and Naruto lose to him without even touching him?

And Sanshou pisses me off to the greatest extents.


----------



## Annikin (Oct 22, 2005)

6 months.. It's like.. The whole winter and such.. No fun. >_< This is MEAN. I'm not going  to watch Naruto anymore. Just read. I mean, if I watch it like 6 months fillers my head will explode or something.


----------



## kunshu (Oct 22, 2005)

any bets on naruto defeating raikage?


----------



## conceptz (Oct 22, 2005)

a lot of people say they won't watch the fillers anymore, but i bet 70% of them will come back to watch them when they come out. i mean, it's not like you paid for it, show some love for the animators.


----------



## kunshu (Oct 22, 2005)

conceptz said:
			
		

> a lot of people say they won't watch the fillers anymore, but i bet 70% of them will come back to watch them when they come out. i mean, it's not like you paid for it, show some love for the animators.





of course who doesn't watch/use/eat free stuff?


----------



## kamii44 (Oct 22, 2005)

*I think, after a lame filler (Curry filler) we will be rewarded! **only a guess***

As my title says. The filler after this filler will be rewarding, only the fact, that jeez, these people creating this filler should realize, that it isnt such a great job. Do you remember the Boukuchou saga, to get the bug. The episode when you find Hinata's new ability. All that amazing animation they were using. I was in awe, how great it was. 

The Lee .vs. Gaara fight, in the chuunin exam, what happen, they can't makes fights more like that? They are one of the most richest, possibly, the most richest anime company, and title on earth right now. The TenTen fight was horrible, I kinda bursted with some laughter, cuz when she first starts hitting her, it looked like nothing was moving.. so silly. As, my view, I know there are many views that this arc filler (curry filler) is horrible, and there has to be a more rewarding filler after this. 23 weeks of fillers jeez...

I cannot stand it, when I am hoping so much, that a arc filler is over, and then it just continues. I thought Raiga was going to die last episode, but... goes on... so annoying... as well as the term, Curry of life, and Rock Lee, over using that term, is a joke, and is childish. I love Naruto, and just hope these arc fillers get better. I like this filler, because its Naruto, so I don't mind watching it, but at least reward us with some good fighting, less talking, better villians. 

When I saw Rock Lee take off his weights, I was so joyous, I was expected good animation, and awesome fighting, but he went slower, and got caught by a lighting strike which went 0.1 MPH. Does Kishimoto have any say in this to tell them they are ruining a character which was so planned out, and made a loved character. Why not Naruto just go to his demon fox form, if the fights to hard, they gotta make it harder to turn Demon Fox or something. Rock Lee just open a gate, and take off weights if he knows they are in huge trouble, and going to die...

Bah, turning demon fox, well, I dont want to see that, as well as opening gates, it should be a rare moment thing, but if they can do it, like they say, so easily, might as well. Well, anyone have says in it?


----------



## batanga (Oct 22, 2005)

Well, next up is a Konohamaru filler...

If they keep it humor-only and don?t try to stuff some ?berl33t and, oh, so grrrrreat filler villains, it might actually be watchable.

+EDIT+
Kishi doesn?t care what Anime does.


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 22, 2005)

The Konohamaru filler may revolve around mostly humor so it should be decent.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Oct 22, 2005)

i actually don't want to see the konohamaru filler. it would probably be funny, but i'd rather see a suna genin team filler. or a naruto is about to leave the village arc. he says good bye to everyone and then he's off.


----------



## TrueAlchemist (Oct 22, 2005)

Welll, I stop watching last episode in the middle.
I think whoever wrote this episode should burn in hell.

It is crime against Naruto fans.  How can they make this kind of trash anime?
Curry of Life?!?.  Kishimoto probably calling people in T.V station to stop anime when he watch last episode or laughing or crying.

Art is bad, too.  Can't they ask high quality animation studio to do it?  
I mean, bad story line + bad art are not good.


----------



## Darko (Oct 22, 2005)

the way things are going we're bound to have an episode dedicated to gamabunta doing stand-up comedy, followed by naruto and jiraiya in a penn & teller-like presentation


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Oct 22, 2005)

Meh, the fillers aren't really all that bad. They are watchable, and have a good amount of interesting moments. You have to Admit sleeping Rock Lee vs. Raiga was cool.


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 22, 2005)

ShadelessNyght said:
			
		

> Meh, the fillers aren't really all that bad. They are watchable, and have a good amount of interesting moments. You have to Admit sleeping Rock Lee vs. Raiga was cool.



Yes, that was. 

I don't hate the fillers at all. I more often like them than don't.


----------



## Darko (Oct 22, 2005)

from what ive seen... heres what i like and dislike about the fillers

The Good:
Lee and neji are back
naruto and hinata scenes were funny
some good animation in some scenes
Lee's curry eating scene

The bad:
Ten-ten's ridiculous staff fighting
Naruto's rasengan overusage
Naruto is all of a sudden back to being weak until he uses rasengan (overuses is more like it)
Mizukinegger (self explanatory)
Raiga and Ranmarou
Life giving curry? I hate curry
The overall "lets search for clues about sasuke" theme (this is what... the 4th time already?)
Very bad animation in some scenes (mostly rasengan scenes)

theres a few other things i didnt like but most of the rest of the stuff just didnt interest me, there are no more epic fights since the people they are fighting are second-rate villain rejects


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Oct 22, 2005)

Problem is since the anime so closely follows the Manga, they really can't do to much that might put them in bad placing when the Manga finally gets started. They have to do their best to make fillers with characters, but in ways have it in which it wouldn't really effect the Manga story at all. With that in mind I believe they are doing the best with what they have to work with. I'm pretty sure you would be mad if they just said "For 22 weeks, we just aren't going to show Naruto."

They are trying to give the fans Naruto to watch and keep them going instead of no Naruto at all.


----------



## Darko (Oct 23, 2005)

yeah that is true, though if they had constant talks between the filler writers and the creator of the series i could still see them making some entertaining episodes while not screwing up the series, yeah kishimoto is probably pretty busy writing manga but it shouldnt take up too much time to read a broadened overview of each arc's story, and it would help him not get a heartattack if they planned on putting something in they shouldnt. Personally i'd wanna see them explore more of konoha, and the sand village (im a pretty big fan of architecture and city planning in terms of fantasy non-real-life environments), and id wanna see some episodes focusing on gaara kankurou and temari. Maybe some flashback zabuza episodes in the rain country to expand on why he wanted a revolution in his country (unless that screws up a story planned for later manga use)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 23, 2005)

i want a hentai filler but, puh i know that will never happen


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Oct 23, 2005)

TrueAlchemist said:
			
		

> Welll, I stop watching last episode in the middle.
> I think whoever wrote this episode should burn in hell.
> 
> It is crime against Naruto fans.  How can they make this kind of trash anime?
> ...



Actually the first half of the episode was easily the worst i've seen in Naruto so far... But the second half was tolerable.


----------



## DarkWarrior (Oct 23, 2005)

No matter how heavy lees weights are, dropping them from waist high doesn't send smoke into the air.  It was a cheap attempt to copy his Gaara battle move just as Raiga is a very poor mans Zabuza with Ranmaru as a clone of Haku, then he shows no speed whatsoever and Raiga has one move.  Its really just awful.


----------



## Raiza (Oct 23, 2005)

I think i have gotten bored myself even with the past situation of Naruto and the fillers, these short stories are not catching my attention.  So I figured I would watch something else and give Naruto a break.

I started watching Bleach....BOOORING, I figured I would give the anime a break after watching it from ep. 10 I was so bored of it that i took a break from it and figured I would catch up later, here I am watching it now catching up on ep. 50 and the anime is not catching my attention either.

Edit: Bleach is starting to get ineresting between the captains after ep. 50 

Is there possibly another anime out there right now that I can watch that is good or close to being good that I could watch to fill in some time?????


----------



## Leen (Oct 23, 2005)

Well, Raiza, sorry but I dont know.

Anyway, fillers are bad. They are terrible. Some of my friends already abandoned Naruto, seriously. They just hang on to manga now until the fillers are over. The fillers are killing the show. Why do they need 23 weeks of filler anyway????

WHY????????????????????
WHY??????????????????????
WHY???????????????????????????


----------



## Seany (Oct 23, 2005)

because the anime is too close to the manga and that would ruin the show if continued


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Oct 23, 2005)

bad fillers. oh well, Mishimoto FIRED animators. they are need new animators in april 2006. ^^


----------



## Masaki (Oct 23, 2005)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:
			
		

> Actually the first half of the episode was easily the worst i've seen in Naruto so far... But the second half was tolerable.



It's true.  The beginning scenes where Raiga's supposed to be a huge come back ends up being him owned by Tenten, then not even checking if she or Ranmaru are dead.

Everything after the scenes with Karashi and Sanshou were on a good quality.  Though, I think Naruto should have used Taijuu Kage Bunshin no Jutsu instead of Kage Bunshin multiple times.


----------



## Tousenz (Oct 23, 2005)

Biggest thing is how Naruto NEVER HAS KYUUBI IN FILLERS.


Did they just forget how he just regenerated his lung and basically came back to life against Sasuke? Did they forget how Kyuubi always helps him when he's in trouble...



Sigh.


----------



## TheVileOne (Oct 24, 2005)

Beyonder said:
			
		

> Biggest thing is how Naruto NEVER HAS KYUUBI IN FILLERS.



Save for the movie and bikouchu arc slappy.



> Did they just forget how he just regenerated his lung and basically came back to life against Sasuke? Did they forget how Kyuubi always helps him when he's in trouble...
> 
> Sigh.



Well I don't see his lung collapsing in these episodes, slappy.  Do you?


----------



## Tousenz (Oct 24, 2005)

> Save for the movie and bikouchu arc slappy.



Haha slappy. Good one.

Is the movie apart of the fillers?  Nah someone just got a stick up their ass.

And didn't I say I defended the bikouchuu arc? Yeah ,but its  all about that stick again.

Did you bother to read my other posts? Ok then stop being all gay and stfu.


----------



## TheVileOne (Oct 24, 2005)

Beyonder said:
			
		

> Haha slappy. Good one.
> 
> Is the movie apart of the fillers?  Nah someone just got a stick up their ass.
> 
> ...



You shut up.

I read your post and it said, NARUTO HAS NEVER HAD KYUUBI IN FILLERS.  And you were wrong and I pointed that out.  So you can STFU.


----------



## Christen (Oct 24, 2005)

Red 4-Leaf Clover was a hell lot better than Curry filler. O_O

Next in line is another Konohamaru filler which hopefully isn't about lousy fights against lousy villains.

Wait did I say something alread stated? -_- Oh, well, everyone's feelings towards the filler are the same.


----------



## TheVileOne (Oct 24, 2005)

The only reason I'm not looking forward to more filler is because people are just going to continue complaining and being more miserable.


----------



## Tayuya (the banned one) (Oct 24, 2005)

I actually like the curry filler's story, but the action sucks >_>

An akatsuki member better have some cool lightening attacks or something so we can see that lightening jutsu isn't so boring.


----------



## Jimbosan (Oct 24, 2005)

Vileone, between this thread and the english naruto discussion i have learned that you are retarded and like bad things. through your pic i notice you like men, but i stated that before anyway. if your reffering to the milisecond that his eyes turned into kyubi in the bikoucho episode then it is clear that little things excite you. that was his only second turning into kyubi. unfortunately the filler episodes aint doin it for me. ill stick with the manga

anyway quick question that was probably already answered. i just dont feel like reading the whole thread.but are the writers who make the filler scripts the same as the manga writers? or at least the same crew who's been doing it? i kinda hate to believe its the same. cause its like they all took a vacation


----------



## kunshu (Oct 24, 2005)

Jimbosan said:
			
		

> anyway quick question that was probably already answered. i just dont feel like reading the whole thread.but are the writers who make the filler scripts the same as the manga writers? or at least the same crew who's been doing it? i kinda hate to believe its the same. cause its like they all took a vacation




there aren't writerS for the  manga one guy makes the manga and his name is kishimoto masashi

the fillers are made by the anime team and not by masahi kishimoto


----------



## uncanny_sama (Oct 24, 2005)

no they follow the manga yes, but fillers are entirely thought up by the animators
hence the crap stories


----------



## Jimbosan (Oct 24, 2005)

Raiza said:
			
		

> Is there possibly another anime out there right now that I can watch that is good or close to being good that I could watch to fill in some time?????



raiza i dont know if you'll like it or not but i think samurai shamploo is a pretty hot show. i think there's only like 25 episodes though. but still pretty entertaining and bad ass. but i suggest you watch the sub-titled ones. cause we all know what happens when it gets dubbed in english (moment of silence for naruto dub)



			
				kunshu said:
			
		

> there aren't writerS for the  manga one guy makes the manga and his name is kishimoto masashi
> 
> the fillers are made by the anime team and not by masahi kishimoto




thank you for the quick reply.you too uncanny sama. its a relief to know that its not the original cast and there is hope still. still sad whats going on though. i gotta say between the filler episodes and the english ones im not too happy


----------



## hitori78 (Oct 24, 2005)

Damn watching the current filler arc, I want me some curry...  : : :


----------



## Zodd (Oct 24, 2005)

Jimbosan said:
			
		

> raiza i dont know if you'll like it or not but i think samurai shamploo is a pretty hot show. i think there's only like 25 episodes though. but still pretty entertaining and bad ass. but i suggest you watch the sub-titled ones. cause we all know what happens when it gets dubbed in english (moment of silence for naruto dub)



Samurai Champloo is awesome, mainly because it's the same creative genius that did Bebop. Characters have depth and it's funny, unlike Curry of Stupid. IMO the dubs are awesome, better than the subs. They use Spike's voice from Bebop as Mugen, and Fuu is voiced perfectly, all around an allstar cast. 

They probably have some ACTUAL writers coming up with the dialogue/plot, unlike these professionals working on Naruto:


----------



## kamii44 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Going back to AOI filler...*

Aoi was the dude in the saga, in which Naruto and his gang went to escort Idate. The sword Aoi was using was the 1st hokages sword. How could a it be so weak and easily broken, It was the god damn hokages. These fillers need to at least get some refrence from the creator of Naruto.

Dont you agree?


----------



## Seany (Oct 24, 2005)

well it makes sense it was broken seeing how chidori and rasengan are very powerful jutsus, and since both attacks hit the same spot it shattered


----------



## Seany (Oct 24, 2005)

hmmm i can stand fillers until summer only if they get better, i want comedy and good fights


----------



## Toffeeman (Oct 24, 2005)

I agree. A Chidori and a Rasengan in the same spot would definately cause some major damage.


----------



## Zack_Strife (Oct 24, 2005)

The Hokage's sword had some sort of lightning/lightsaber gimmick going on. Kakashi once used Chidori to split lighting, hence it getting the name Raikiri. Personally I'm surprised Sasuke's Chidori didn't destroy it right off the bat, but I suppose he wouldn't have as much Chakra as Kakashi to pump into the jutsu.


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 24, 2005)

It made no sense at all, you're right. But it was just a filler and obviously they don't need to make sense (look at Tenten owning Raiga).


----------



## rageinfectedmonkey (Oct 24, 2005)

I think the anime people just wanted to clear up the age old Jedi vs. Ninja conflict.
8D


----------



## Viciousness (Oct 24, 2005)

Yeah the sword isnt invincible. The 4th hokage's signature move and chidori which can only be used properly by a sharingan weidler should be more than capable of destroying it after repeated blows.



			
				Megaharrison said:
			
		

> It made no sense at all, you're right. But it was just a filler and obviously they don't need to make sense (look at Tenten owning Raiga).



Raiga wasnt that great without Ranmaru until he had a storm going on in the background. Thats why he's pwning Neji, Lee, and Naruto now. Before it seemed like anyone of them could take him so long as Ranmaru wasnt helping him, so what happened between him and ten ten wasnt so unbeleivable (speaking of which I guess I should take that tenten diss out of my sig soon).


----------



## TGC (Oct 24, 2005)

one word........No...


----------



## Hef (Oct 24, 2005)

It's funny how you ask people to stop bitching about the fillers, and then bitch about the dub yourself. 

The dub was surprisingly good, no need to bitch about it. :\ And the answer to your question; no people cannot. Some people just are like that.


----------



## ab56v2 (Oct 24, 2005)

Inuyasha is finished.  Naruto is still going, and the only good filler so far was when Naruto teamed up with Team Kiba.  Maybe people would complain less if they at least tried to make the story something interesting like that.  They should also try to make some kind of cliffhanger that doesn't involve a character's life in jeopardy 'cause we all know they survive.  I mean, who seriously thinks Rock Lee or Neji will die in a filler?


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 24, 2005)

Your complaint will fall upon deaf ears, my friend. As annoying it may sometimes seem, it won't stop.

There is always going to be someone who complains, plus, it's really not that hard to ignore, right?


----------



## NarutoUzumaki (Oct 24, 2005)

if you want us to stop complaining tell Kishi to make better ones


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Oct 24, 2005)

^Kishi isn't involved with the fillers, and IIRC, the anime itself (or perhaps, his involvement is very limited)

I don't really mind the fillers but sometimes, they make me put on my  and  faces.


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 24, 2005)

The fillers deserve valid criticizm...Plus we need to talk about something here before Part 2. Don't expect this section to have ANYTHING but filler complaining until Aprilish.


----------



## r_ray52 (Oct 24, 2005)

the fillers i dont really mind it gives me something to think about like ooh, wats gonna happen in the next episode? and the manga does need time to advance forward. i mean do you want naruto to be organised by kishimoto at the end or let the anime team make up a totally new and different ending and have something else happen? (retoricle question)


----------



## naruto27 (Oct 24, 2005)

im not saying anything is wrong with complaining about filler but at least wait until they air first. its moot complaining about what we havent seen. maybe they needed time to gather new material for this new season of fillers.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 24, 2005)

hopefully the next fillers will have more thought about content, but i guess crap naruto is better than no naruto? now there is a thought, maybe the simpson's should have been killed off already?


----------



## kataimiko (Oct 24, 2005)

ab56v2 said:
			
		

> Inuyasha is finished.  Naruto is still going, and the only good filler so far was when Naruto teamed up with Team Kiba.  Maybe people would complain less if they at least tried to make the story something interesting like that.  They should also try to make some kind of cliffhanger that doesn't involve a character's life in jeopardy 'cause we all know they survive.  I mean, who seriously thinks Rock Lee or Neji will die in a filler?






no, the manga is still going.

Inuyasha the anime is on a "hiatus" of sorts.


also, in regards to the topic starter, the Naruto dub is not all that dissapointing. I'm mildly impressed with what they chose to leave in and not edit out.


----------



## ShounenSuki (Oct 24, 2005)

For a filler, it actually made some sense
Besides, the sword is probably only as strong as it's wielder


----------



## Duality (Oct 24, 2005)

The awesome fillers for me are the fillers that are separate episodes like in Bleach and without need to change the storyline like Naruto just because the protagonist must be in them.If Naruto has gone for training with Jiraiya already and they only showed other teams doing missions I would have absolutely no problem.

Now I liked the fillers on the same lv with the manga stuff in One Piece.I liked Idate,the team 8,the current arc in Naruto too.The Mizuki and Fuuma clan arc were shitty though.I only speak of storyline since the animation/art in fillers in Naruto is not the best.:/

If it was possible I would prefer Naruto to stop until the manga goes far away enough and then continou like One Piece did for a while.But to the question Naruto anime+a lot of fillers and no Naruto anime the answer is obvious.


----------



## ab56v2 (Oct 24, 2005)

kataimiko said:
			
		

> no, the manga is still going.



Who said ANYTHING about the manga?


----------



## japanime_1 (Oct 24, 2005)

The reason they are having so many fillers is so that the manga can get far enough ahead so they can continue the anime. If they started continuing the anime where the scene Sasuke leaves Konoha and has this whole speach about 'how he's going to find power in his own way', then the anime would soon catch up the manga, and be too far ahead. -whew- Though, these fillers are getting a little tedious.. >3 But, it's still Naruto, right? Enjoy it while the series lasts.


----------



## japanime_1 (Oct 24, 2005)

The reason they are having so many fillers is so that the manga can get far enough ahead so they can continue the anime. If they started continuing the anime where the scene Sasuke leaves Konoha and has this whole speach about 'how he's going to find power in his own way', then the anime would soon catch up the manga, and be too far ahead. -whew- Though, these fillers are getting a little tedious.. >3 But, it's still Naruto, right? Enjoy it while the series lasts.


----------



## Jones (Oct 24, 2005)

can you please stop complaining about the people complaining about the fillers. you on top of them is twice as worse as just them.


----------



## Jimbosan (Oct 24, 2005)

naruto27 said:
			
		

> . Naruto is not being made FOR us it is being made for the people in Japan and then licensed over here and butchered so if i have to deal with subbed filler its still alot better than that dubbed trash we get.
> 
> just saying.



well i hate to disagree with you as far as the filler goes. i mean come on we all know its not meeting the expectations that we have for naruto. but on a positive note i agree with you. i much rather watch the filler then the dubbed trash. kudos for you for pointing that out.


----------



## Shroom (Oct 24, 2005)

Megaharrison said:
			
		

> It made no sense at all, you're right. But it was just a filler and obviously they don't need to make sense (look at Tenten owning Raiga).


WITH A STICK!!

Anyway, what Kamii44 was saying about getting refrence from the creator... They do. They can't just go on and make fillers. They have to get autherisation to make these filler episodes. And Masashi Kishimoto DID let them do it.


----------



## metalanime (Oct 24, 2005)

but kishimoto has nothing to do with the actual episodes, which is why it would be nice if there was REFERENCE from him, like he said.


----------



## Masaki (Oct 24, 2005)

TheVileOne said:
			
		

> You shut up.
> 
> I read your post and it said, NARUTO HAS NEVER HAD KYUUBI IN FILLERS.  And you were wrong and I pointed that out.  So you can STFU.



His eyes just went Kyuubi for a split second.  He didn't even have red chakra.  He didn't go berserk.  He has never gone Kyuubi once in a filler episode.


----------



## hikaranko (Oct 25, 2005)

Zodd said:
			
		

> They probably have some ACTUAL writers coming up with the dialogue/plot, unlike these professionals working on Naruto:


I bet those monkeys are actually writing really good scripts.  Unfortunately, the paper in the typewriter won't move up and they continuously write over the same line.  damn.

That said... yes, fillers must end.  Naruto is supposed to have left the village and should be on his almost three year training period with Jiraiya.  What in the (*@#*(&# is he doing with Neji, Lee and Ten Ten on this weird "curry of life" thing?!  Get back to your training, buddy!!!


----------



## TheVileOne (Oct 25, 2005)

Jimbosan said:
			
		

> Vileone, between this thread and the english naruto discussion i have learned that you are retarded and like bad things. through your pic i notice you like men, but i stated that before anyway. if your reffering to the milisecond that his eyes turned into kyubi in the bikoucho episode then it is clear that little things excite you. that was his only second turning into kyubi. unfortunately the filler episodes aint doin it for me. ill stick with the manga



I don't see what you being a homophobe has anything to do with this.

I also don't see why having signatures of Dave Wittenberg and Christopher Daniels means I like men either.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Oct 25, 2005)

rageinfectedmonkey said:
			
		

> I think the anime people just wanted to clear up the age old Jedi vs. Ninja conflict.
> 8D


I thought that the second movie cleared that up, since Jedi are like Knights.


----------



## iggyspeedstars (Oct 25, 2005)

naruto27 said:
			
		

> Naruto is not being made FOR us it is being made for the people in Japan


I thought it was being made because of something called a contract.


----------



## iggyspeedstars (Oct 25, 2005)

At least the tea country filler had good animation.


----------



## kunshu (Oct 25, 2005)

dude the dub is 100000000000000 better than the fillers nothing is cut out with the dub all episodes are intact,perfect translations,kickass voice actors(zabuza,kakashi,sasuke etc) and other good stuff like 


an what do you do?

you complain about

you complain about probaly one of the best dubs with uncut dvd's coming you still complain

the you see the  fillers then you tell us  to stop complaining

thats very hypocritacal

the fillers ARE BUTCHERING NARUTO NOT THE DUB


the mist 7.........THE MIST 7 LEGENDARY SWORDSMEN

THE SEVEN STRONGEST OF THE MIST

WITH KISAME AND ZABUZA

HAD SUCH A F*****D CHARACTER AS RAIGA WHO GOT PWNED BY  GENIN


did you see the fillers?

naruto and CO pwning chuunin then jounin and than one of the swordsmen


whats  next naruto saving/beating raikage?


----------



## rageinfectedmonkey (Oct 25, 2005)

Oh yes, bitch about people bitching. And then we can keep bitching backand forth until everyones a bitch, then pwnment will happen.

Anyway, Yes, I know fillers are necissary, but that doesn't mean we can't complain. Its the same with Government: People complain, but  without any the entire human race would go kablooey.

Besides. They're like bad fanfics.


----------



## Hatake^Kakashi (Oct 25, 2005)

can we stop bitching about the fillers...... no


----------



## Axass (Oct 25, 2005)

Personally I find people who complain about anti-fillers-guys even worse. At least the anti-filler group is complaining about what they think is a "flawed product" and they're pointing out its bad parts. Anti anti-fillers just bitch about other people's opinions. Why should they stop complaining about the fillers? Do I ask you to stop complaining about the bad weather? Are we forcing you to like and read the manga? Yet you want us to love the fillers or to shut up. I find that pretty unreasonable. Everyone's entitled to its opinion, you can't force people to like the fillers or to hate them. Just respect other people's tastes, I don't see anti-fillers telling you "you suck cause you like fillers", yet everytime someone complains about fillers I see people saying "you go back to read the manga" "shut up, nobody's forcing you to watch them" and so on, and so on...

In any case, merging this with the fillers discussion sticky.


----------



## Masaki (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok, so what was with Tenten owning Raiga, then Raiga defeating Naruto and Neji with ease?  I mean, why doesn't the filler team realize that something is wrong with this?


----------



## Tousenz (Oct 25, 2005)

> Ok, so what was with Tenten owning Raiga, then Raiga defeating Naruto and Neji with ease? I mean, why doesn't the filler team realize that something is wrong with this?


 
Or Rock Lee tanking lightening attacks while Neji and Naruto... the strongest ones.. Getting Koed.


----------



## kunshu (Oct 26, 2005)

or that a legendary swordsman getting pwned by genin


----------



## KageMane (Oct 27, 2005)

Ive heard 157 is not that bad... I'm goin to download it then... OMG I might regret this


----------



## Raiza (Oct 27, 2005)

Now Raiga admits to being one of the Seven Swordsman,  I knew he had to be.  

From looking at the shadowed background they showed of the Seven Swordsman in the earlier episode, he is the one on the far right, kneeling down.  Same hairstyle as well as swords in that pic.


----------



## kunshu (Oct 27, 2005)

Raiza said:
			
		

> Now Raiga admits to being one of the Seven Swordsman,  I knew he had to be.
> 
> From looking at the shadowed background they showed of the Seven Swordsman in the earlier episode, he is the one on the far right, kneeling down.  Same hairstyle as well as swords in that pic.




even though the anime team srewed up the fact that all of the mist 7 have cleavers(bigass swords)


----------



## -Ransom- (Oct 27, 2005)

the fact that the fillers are being badly written probably means that someone is getting paid very much to write them... so really its the producers fault in a way...


----------



## diglossiablues (Oct 27, 2005)

*might as well add to the griping*



			
				Raiza said:
			
		

> Now Raiga admits to being one of the Seven Swordsman,  I knew he had to be.
> 
> From looking at the shadowed background they showed of the Seven Swordsman in the earlier episode, he is the one on the far right, kneeling down.  Same hairstyle as well as swords in that pic.




Didn't he say he was a former member of the swordsmen?  This arc irked me on quite a few levels, but at least they made some effort to cover their asses.

That being said:

I don't see why they can't do a bunch of slapstick comedy arcs -- especially Naruto and Jaraiya traveling together,stuff with Tsunade acclimating to the Hokage role, or visits to minor characters from previous manga arcs or perhaps even just some day to day Kohona stuff.  It's a shame that they waste their time with Naruto looking for information about Sasuke and engaging in pointless conflicts with heretofore nonexistent and poorly developed evil guys.


----------



## NastyM (Oct 28, 2005)

*Anime, why, why, why, why, why*

*Okey, this is it!!!!!!*

This has gone to far. I mean, really to far.

I remember when i introduced the Narutoanime to my friends. Everyone got hooked, loved it, liked it.....but now. Now im ashamed that I even showed them that crap.

The fillers are in the lowest of lows right now. What bothers me most is that the fillers use real characters and make up stories that damage the future for the anime.

I mean, Hinata?s waterjustu, Raiga, one of the seven swordsmen, Orochimarus castle being abandoned. We even got to know that Kimmimaru and Kabuto were assisting Orochimaru in the killing of Yondaime Kazekage, that doesn?t go very well to the Sasoriquote "I had nothing to do with Yondaime Kazekages death, it was my subordinate who guided Orochimaru. Hmmm let me see...Kimmimaru is now dead..so that leaves us with one alternative...It must be Kabuto!!!! Ofcourse that?s not true since we know that the anime tends to make up stories that has nothing to do with the truth.  The list goes on and on. Just take a thing like the curry of life? Tsunade?s healing skills almost seem petty in comparison. It makes me sick. And how many times are we going to be forced to see naruto use his copyright move: Kage Bushin no Jutsu, or overuse his Rasengan?

Now, we can all look forward to a wonderful season of new fillers. What is going on? I mean, this is not being loyal to the fans. And what bothers me allot is that many fans doesn?t even know about the wonderful manga.

A story like Naruto requires a great, great deal of balance. You cant just go around handing out new justus to everyone like they did with Hinata in the  Anime.  Because  then you damage the fragile structure of character growth. Even Kishi himself is on the verge sometimes (_thinking about Sasuke Cursed seal level 2 and naruto kyuubi level 2_).

And why, why is the drawing so extremely bad sometimes. Just look at the recent Tenten versus Raiga fight. It?s sometimes hard to tell if it is the real Tenten or just a really messed up Konohamarumade bushin. The fights are dull and uninteresting to say the least.

I mean, cant Kishimoto make like a TAJU KAGE BUSHIN and let his clones watch over the Anime too`??

Anyway, I'm not going to see anymore Anime until Kakashi gaiden starts.

Over and out!


----------



## Chi (Oct 28, 2005)

Well.. Personally stopped to watch anime after episode 136...
I just hope it won't repeat fate of Rurouni Kenshin TV.
Just have to wait like 4-5 moth, and the you can hook your friends again


----------



## AmenoKitarou (Oct 28, 2005)

I agree with you.....but heyyyy!!! Hinata's water jutsu was cool!!!


----------



## Zabuza-san (Oct 28, 2005)

i dont mind the fillers but these fillers just suck, what are they thinking? i know they can make it better but they seem to be to lazy to think. 

i would like to se fillers about jiraya training yondy or fillers about the sannins, something like that, not these kind of fucked upp fillers..


----------



## kataimiko (Oct 28, 2005)

I haven't seen Naruto use Rasengan for awhile now. But the Kage-Bunshin no jutsu is getting pretty old.


----------



## Low-fi Boy (Oct 28, 2005)

=\ Was it, really? I didn't know ninjas could convert their chakra to laser beams, lol
Hinata in training at night, _that_ was cool . But yeah, I also stopped watching the anime at the start of this Raiga/Curry arc, just 'cos it looks so doomed and boring. Just forget about fillers, and read the manga in its pure delicious state, untouched by bad writers and crappy arcs


----------



## Kami-Sama (Oct 28, 2005)

well is not like the manga is perfect....but compared to the anime the manga is like reading "El Quijote".  i must agree that the fillers todays seem to be written by monkeys, but they seem to preffer that to no naruto at all....besides the crappy storyline the thing that bothers me most is that naruto (the character) seems to be forced on most of the fillers, also the pointless rescue for sasuke direction....we can pressume that the mayority of the naruto fanbase reads the manga, so this is actually pointless.


----------



## hussamb (Oct 28, 2005)

Zabuza-san said:
			
		

> i would like to se fillers about jiraya training yondy or fillers about the sannins, something like that, not these kind of fucked upp fillers..


i must disagree with you, if they did that then the manga reader will be so angry becoz these stories is so importants.


----------



## nwoppertje (Oct 28, 2005)

A filler is one thing...a badly animated filler is too much...

You can make a filler, but man, if you just think some crap up, animate it like it should be! I am actually happy that I can't get my xvid-codec to work on my Apple....

And...we always have the manga!


----------



## Uzumaki^Naruto (Oct 28, 2005)

Im so dissapointed too .. how could that little cripple prick revive the fish dude(Raiga, yeah) and stay alive afterwards, and to be cured by some stupid curry ?
And with the Lee - fishguy fight .. it was terrible, Lee should be capable of OmoteRengeing Raiga's sorry as* in a split second, or a fast Kaiten + Juuken from Neji ? The possibilities seem countless.
PS. 1010 shouldnt be able to get near a nin of such a callibre, but as stated, Fishguy over there was somewhat like Genin level with a stupid artifact .. suxorz bigtime
PPS. They all deserve Deidara to fly over them for just a second and nuke them all  .. yeah!


----------



## Sawako (Oct 28, 2005)

The little girly boy who's a wannabe Haku totally stole Chiyo's revival jutsu, and didn't Chiyo say that she was the only one who could use the jutsu?

I'm disappointed that the anime is messing a bit up with the manga. Things like the revival jutsu, Hinata's jutsu, and the whole killing the Kazekage thing make me wonder if the anime people actually checked with Kishi first before doing all this.


----------



## ouroborus (Oct 28, 2005)

I haven't been able to even watch the fillers straight through, they just aren't as entertaining as the real thing.  I wish they would write a decent arc and try to move on.  I don't think I could take an entire season of Naruto becoming the fifth wheel of every other team while everyone else is training hard.  

What they really need to do is have Naruto and Jiraiya finally leave Konoha.  The arc needs to focus on Naruto's training and any new characters and problems Naruto meets.  Perhaps a new villian to take up an entire season rather than these 3-4 episode stories.  If they avoid Kishimoto original characters, they don't have a big chance of screwing them up, and if they created some nice original characters it might be more entertaining than watching them butcher beloved characters.


----------



## Splintered (Oct 28, 2005)

You can whine as much as you want it's not going to stop it.  Fillers are there to take up time, there is no way that the anime could go on working with the manga and not have a filler.  If they were to just go on with the plot eventually they will have to take their own route like they did in FMA because they will catch up with them and have no idea what to do.

Fillers aren't the best but I would rather wait for excellent anime episodes when the time comes then watch a series that doesn't do anything with the manga.


----------



## missing nin (Oct 28, 2005)

NastyM said:
			
		

> *Okey, this is it!!!!!!*
> 
> This has gone to far. I mean, really to far.
> 
> ...



AMEN reverend!


----------



## Maxlee (Oct 28, 2005)

The thing I find sad the most is that even anime-only watchers know that this is all non-canon and they're wondering when the "real" story is going to continue.

It doesn't really matter if people know that the manga exists or not. Some people simply prefer an animated cartoon above a black and white comic. Heck, there's even a friend of my who has problems reading the manga frames from right to left.

I began disliking the anime around episode 60, where I thought the "spark" it had in the beginning was beginning to fade. After they butchered Kimimaro I quit with it entirely. 

I can't really judge the fillers as I haven't seen them, but from what I see and hear on this board it's pretty bad. What I'm scared of the most is that these fillers add all kind of crazy characters, and then when the story is finally picking up again, people might think characters like Deidara and Sasori are filler too.

I know we get the anime for free, but my main problem with it is simply that I expect much more from the anime studios. I expect more, and I know they can do better than this. We have this wonderful manga, you have to grasp it with your hands and transform it into a nicely flowing cartoon. I think they failed enough trying to accomplish that and thus I choose to call it a day with the anime.

I plan to give the anime another try when they begin the time skip, but then again, I can't really be bothered to see how they mess up canon stuff this time.


----------



## chauronity (Oct 28, 2005)

Yeah, i totally agree with the 1st post; _naruto _fillers suck. I watched the fillers until the "tony the tiger", and then dropped the series. Simply too bad, not worth of watching. 

Too bad that certain other series, like FMA or Bleach, have been able to keep the status high despite of the filler episodes ... they can atleast make everything fit into the plot. For example in the FMA, some filler eps were far better than the originals.


----------



## 火影ナルト (Oct 28, 2005)

This... is the manga forum. Sorry that the people makaing the anime are crappy at their job... bleh to the anaime..  complain to the anime fafns not uus


----------



## Kibate (Oct 28, 2005)

about the revival jutsu, well, raiga wasnt really dead, he was just very damaged to the point where he cant move anymore, so, ranmaru heald his wounds with the help of his chakra and gave him some of the chakra itself

though gaara was REALLY dead

just my 2cents


----------



## Dyroness (Oct 28, 2005)

Just --ignore-- the filler facts. Anything.
It doesn't count, it has been proved, just enjoy the comedy moments while waiting patiently for Part 2, (next year).


----------



## Kind_Demon (Oct 28, 2005)

Hinata doesn't have a water jutsu.. she used water as a means of learning to control her new chakra molding jutsu.. its much like rasangan in that sense.


----------



## Dragonzair (Oct 28, 2005)

What's even more sad is that Bleach fillers are way better than the naruto episodes themselves. Heck, I've heard that the Bleach fillers are better than the manga.

I have to agree though, that the fillers are butchering the anime. :sad The only thing you can do is *as Dyro said* ignore the facts in it. You could always just stick to the manga. It is getting better afterall. What's horrible is that there might be some anime watchers who are going to be oh-so-ever-confused afterthe fillers end. 

The anime is giving them wrongs facts and all. 

@David Gale: I think he/she kept this thread here as the members posting might put in facts from the manga and spoil the other....

Beh... I'm glad I'm a manga reader, sometimes. There are still alot of scenes that I'd love to see in the anime though.


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 28, 2005)

I am just going to pretend these fillers never existed. When the Kakashi gaiden starts, I will take the episode number and subtract it from the number of fillers to get the real episode number.


----------



## 火影ナルト (Oct 28, 2005)

> @David Gale: I think he/she kept this thread here as the members posting might put in facts from the manga and spoil the other....



Hehe.

They post anime moaning here, even though there's a thread dedicated to it in the anime forum. The manga is glorious. I feel sorry for the anime fans. But there's no reasoin to bring filler complaints here. The manga is truly amazing. Sorry anime fans...

There should be some official place to post anime spoilers that isn't the  manga forum... Even if there are doubts you could try it as an experiment...

The manga is truly amazing, there's not much reason to bother with the anime unless you're really bored


----------



## sperish (Oct 28, 2005)

Haven't been watching the fillers since the beginning of that orange-haired girl...stuff. 

But what? Huh? I'm dumbfounded by these filler summaries. Sounds really cracky o_o!!


----------



## Yashi (Oct 28, 2005)

the quality comes second, the fillers are horrendous, and they're going to make more of these horrific eps, halloween won't stop for the next 6 months


----------



## FitzChivalry (Oct 28, 2005)

Yes, the fillers are rather lacking in.....substance, good art work, good stories, Kyuubi, and anything else that matters; like the manga story, for instance. I don't despise it like many here due to my lack of watching any of them, but when I watch it I just recoil in repugnance.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 28, 2005)

OHHHH K. Let's get this straight! No matter if its a filler, animes can't have false info in an original series that doesn't belong to them! Everything that the studios do to alter Naruto in the anime, is first approved by Kishimoto himself. This is all just to save up time. I wonder really, if we didn't have fillers, would we still be complaining? OF course yes! Although no fillers may not seem bad to you, but when they take the Rurouni Kenshin route and Naruto goes from a way different direction than the manga, than people are gonna start bitching that "Oh, stupid Naruto studio!! why didn't they do fillers to put more time and space between the manga and anime, so that it didn't catch up!"


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Oct 28, 2005)

Zabuza-san said:
			
		

> i would like to se fillers about jiraya training yondy or fillers about the sannins, something like that, not these kind of fucked upp fillers..


hellz yeAH that would be cool, and not only do tha fillerz suck but like all the fightz they are doing are for some reason really uninteresting and boring, like think back to nejiz fight with the spider sound 4 guy.... when neji like didnt die and shot the chakra up the rope and then kicked his ass.... it was like 50 orgasmz.... this shit, itz just so old and repetitive, couldnt even give tenten somethin cooler then a stick she kicked ass with


----------



## Yashi (Oct 28, 2005)

dimezanime16 said:
			
		

> Oh, stupid Naruto studio!!



YSE!!!!!  burn in eternal damnnation!


----------



## RockLee (Oct 28, 2005)

Too bad Kishimoto has no control over them. He must be telling all his mangaka friends

"Dude, I swear those arcs aren't mine, some crackheads at the alley are writing them up!"


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 29, 2005)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Too bad Kishimoto has no control over them. He must be telling all his mangaka friends
> 
> "Dude, I swear those arcs aren't mine, some crackheads at the alley are writing them up!"




^^wtf, did you read my post?! It's Kishimoto's character and story, of course he has control over what the studio does with his published copywrited materials. But one thing is for sure that he can't control the studio personals himself.


----------



## TenshiOni (Oct 29, 2005)

Merging this with the filler complaint *sticky* thread in Konoha *TV*.


----------



## Pawa-eri-to (Oct 29, 2005)

*Why couldn't they have taken the high road?*

Ok, so fillers were going to happen at some point.  I'm ok with that, but why did they have to make them about Naruto? I would have loved it if Naruto left for training and then they had a filler season about other teams and their missions.  They could have had filler on Itachi and Kisami's adventures.  They could have done filler on what happens in the frog world that Gamabunta is from... (wasn't there a thread on this  ) they could have done a lot of things, but instead we get a season of uninspired Naruto whorage.  I'm getting bored of the formula.  "OH NO BADGUY! *FIGHT* *UGH* "WE 2 PWNZED" *NARUTO GETS UP!?!* "RASENGAN!!" "ZOMG, WE ARE WINZERS!"  I know there are more then enough threads bitching about the fillers but I really think they could have done a lot of things with that free time that didn't involve so much naruto... who knows, maybe it would have even made people MISS Naruto causing his return in part two to be exciting.


----------



## Kurosawa (Oct 29, 2005)

I would actually prefer if the fillers had something funny in it, (screw the curry of life) In fact, I hope it would be something like bleach's fillers, humourous but corny. And the next filler seems hopeful, because it involves Konohamaru's gang, which tickles my funny bone everytime.


----------



## icoselitham (Oct 29, 2005)

Yea funny fillers are better.  There taken less seriously.  And they most likely will not mess up the original storyline.


----------



## Hiddenpaw (Oct 29, 2005)

the thing is that the fillers have some sort of lesson to them, that don't make sense. maybe in the long run when we get to the sasuke anime. This filler might start to make sense. 
________________________________________________________________

*GOD I HOPE THAT SASUKE KILLS NARUTO                           *
*PLEASE GOD PLEASE!*


----------



## Ian0080 (Oct 29, 2005)

Lets see... You read the manga and the watch the anime. You already know what's going to happen in the anime, but you watch it anyway. Then the filler episodes come along, and you have no idea what will happen in them. Then you start complaining. Are you people just scared of not knowing what will happen in the next episode or what?

Fille is a good idea. It gives us all a break from the really long, drawn out, and serious main story of Naruto. I've been reading the manga for a long time, and honestly it's getting old because there aren't any breaks from the main story. The filler stuff is not important, no, but atleast it offers us a break from something that could really grow old quick.


----------



## the drifter (Oct 30, 2005)

these fillers, while lacking in anything good, are still entertaing to watch. i just  wish they didn't drag it on to almost two season of fillers..man.
good how many times did you see a filler in an old anime like dragonballz or yu yu hakusho..damn!


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Oct 30, 2005)

Ian0080 said:
			
		

> Lets see... You read the manga and the watch the anime. You already know what's going to happen in the anime, but you watch it anyway. Then the filler episodes come along, and you have no idea what will happen in them. Then you start complaining. Are you people just scared of not knowing what will happen in the next episode or what?



No. It's because we know what great characters will be introduced in the storyline, but we get filler crap like Raiga and Sanshou instead.


----------



## T2004 (Oct 30, 2005)

I actually liked Sanshou. lol she reminds me of another old hag everyone loves ^_^


----------



## Leen (Oct 30, 2005)

T2004 said:
			
		

> I actually liked Sanshou. lol she reminds me of another old hag everyone loves ^_^



I actually like her too, but her ayesha oyesha or however u want to spell those words make me hate her almost as much as I hate Sakura's sasuke kun, sasuke kun, sasuke kun........


----------



## David10000 (Oct 30, 2005)

I think it would be more interesting if we could see what happens after he left. It would be nice to know what happened and how he learned his new techniques.


----------



## Beatnik (Oct 31, 2005)

dimezanime16 said:
			
		

> ^^wtf, did you read my post?! It's Kishimoto's character and story, of course he has control over what the studio does with his published copywrited materials. But one thing is for sure that he can't control the studio personals himself.



I direct you to this informative thread

*for the hundreth time* Filler is _fan fiction_.  Its Kishimoto's characters but it sure as hell isnt his story.  My 4 year old cousin could come up with more entertaining stories in the Naruto universe.


----------



## Feathers! (Nov 1, 2005)

Please hold back the urge to throw chairs and such but... *I like the filler archs*, especially when it included Rock Lee conversing with Naruto... its a hilarious mix.  

True its not going to win any awards for best plot but its silly as hell and still fun to watch.  

What it lacks in suspense it makes up for with humor.  Like Lee, doing cartwheels to escape Raiga's lightning, and the Curry of Life... tell me you didnt have a good laugh.


----------



## Thousand Years of Pain (Nov 1, 2005)

This last Curry of Life filler is horrible.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Nov 1, 2005)

*Enough Anger About the Fillers*

For you guys who keep going on and on about how the fillers are ruining Naruto....You do know that the FILLER part of this entire thing means other then from everything after Jiraiya going "I'll train you when you get out of the hospital" has no actual relevance to the main story...

The anime does actually, when they are following the manga, FOLLOW THE MANGA. Hell to a degree they do it a little better. I deeply enjoyed how they made something for Kimimaro and his past, showing how he first interacted with Orochimaru and the likes which wasn't in the anime. There are other scenes as well that they add in to help continue to tell a tale that actually bring out the characters more (such as Sasuke and Itachi, and learning alot more about them). When the anime wants to follow the Manga, they follow it and attempt to make it something the Manga readers have read over, and can now see in fluid action. The fillers are made so that while they know they have to wait for Naruto to get far in the Manga, fans of the anime don't have to sit there without it. Or are you telling me all of you guys would rather go without Naruto since the fillers started till Spring? I mean, come on people, you have to give them the credit that they deserve. They are getting no help in making these fillers from the man who made Naruto, and nothing they can fully go off of for story. They have been trying to allow those people who had favorite characters that got no time in the Sound Arch to at least been seen and go something, as well as give fans Naruto while they are sorry on the fact that they have to wait for the Manga itself. They are doing what they can to try and keep things interesting and help people that enjoy seeing Naruto something to watch each weak.

I don't care what a lot of people say, there are a lot of scenes in the fillers thus far that I have found cool or interesting. Raiga was highly nice to me that they actually had him die a warriors death by being destroyed by his very element, and not just go "Okay ^__^ Happy fun time I eat your curry of life and my evil heart become good! Funeral =o What is this Funeral you speak of, I think happy thoughts now that I can live with Ranmaru ^_^! Yay Curry!"
The chakra threads around Naruto's heart was a nice idea as well, though you knew he would get out, it was interesting to see how. Not to mention hey were trying to give a little more background as to why Sakura decided that she really wanted to train with Tsunade.

Within the Fillers, they have been trying to back up the reasons for which people are training while Naruto is gone, and the reasons they want to do so. For the most part, they aren't just pulling stuff out of their rear, taking a wiff and going "This is a fine piece of crap to throw together! Yaaaaaay! Crap!" They are at least taking time to have reason behind all of it. I will admit there are some scenes where you can sit there and be "Um....Right....Wow happy they didn't do this in the real manga." This is being things like Naruto Farting to screw up the search for Sasuke, and Hinata's "I have Lightsaber" hands.

All and all, you have to remember people. Like Episode 101, the fillers are just that, fillers. When the real story starts, everything will more or less be null and void, just how you don't see anyone in the anime going on about "Hey remember that guy that stole the Hokage Sword?" Or "Hey, remember that time we tried to peak under Orochimaru's Mask?" So I doubt they will ever be referencing back to this, making it in no way at all fully conflict with anything the manga decides to do.

These are my thoughts on this entire thing, hopefully some of you guys will put it to heart. If you with to go against anything I said, then please go ahead and respond.


----------



## Robotkiller (Nov 1, 2005)

Yup..100% I like the manga better anyway...the anime totally raped the rasangan.


----------



## Masaki (Nov 1, 2005)

We have no problems against fillers in general.  One Piece fillers, for example, are just as good as any other episode.

These fillers, however, completely destroy the show.  They are drawn poorly, the characters suck, everything is about some remote chance that they'll find Sasuke...


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Nov 1, 2005)

They have managed to make some interesting characters (Fuujin and Raijin being my example for this) and most fillers aren't ment to be taken fully seriously. Granted making a season about them isn't the best move, but since nothing that happens within the fillers will have any effect on the anime when it gets back on track, it can't really destroy the show. I don't believe it can anyway. Also, it isn't all about finding Sasuke, they are also as I said trying to show and give people a reason to which they decide to train.


----------



## uchiha_david (Nov 2, 2005)

i don't know if i'm the only one, but i thought that fuujin and raijin were like the worst two characters ever..


----------



## Kind_Demon (Nov 2, 2005)

Ok, there's a major difference between.. from now until spring fillers, and the typical ep or two between sections of the manga filler. These filler, are really lacking. the raijin and stuff ones, we're nice, but they don't teach us much about our characters. Naruto doesn't do anything different, he doesn't have to struggle. There was zero conflict in the filler so far. I thought maybe.. just maybe we would get to see some kyuubi ass kicking with the two fat dudes.. nope Tsunade came in and showed them who their father was.

Naruto hasn't had to even try in a battle so far. hes what.. ooo made a new kage bunshin jutsu. how sad? they try to hype up the filler with a move that is nothing more than a new tactic to previously used ones, and its nothing special O_o naruto just spins a lot.. and lands some kicks, It's not even worth calling a combo.

I don't know, but i don't think the quality of the fillers are up to par honestly, they lack. I'll be sticking to the manga until i hear someone rave about how awesome one of the fillers is *laughs* i think i'll die first, or the time skip will occur.


----------



## icoselitham (Nov 2, 2005)

Kind_Demon said:
			
		

> Naruto hasn't had to even try in a battle so far. hes what.. ooo made a new kage bunshin jutsu. how sad? they try to hype up the filler with a move that is nothing more than a new tactic to previously used ones, and its nothing special O_o naruto just spins a lot.. and lands some kicks, It's not even worth calling a combo.


This is a good thing.  I don't want to see the anime team making up new justu for naruto because it can corrupt the manga storyline. Like hinata sailor moon spinning water kaiten.  Somehow Kishi might have trouble fitting this in the manga. 

Anyways fillers keep me busy on my very, very, very loney saturday nightsing.  So im happy as long as i have some naruto to watch.  I still wish they had better animation though.


----------



## thesh00ter (Nov 2, 2005)

robotkiller said:
			
		

> Yup..100% I like the manga better anyway...the anime totally raped the rasangan.



what he doesn't use a bunshin to do the rasengan?  Nani nani?  what did the anime do to it?


----------



## SuperStylin (Nov 2, 2005)

Seriously though, if there were no Anime, think of all the agony posts we'd see...each week you get a couple hundred posts dreading just the release of one manga chapter.


You take Naruto for granted.


Although I do wish they could do something with the fillers, and actually make them fill in the story, not fill up the time spot.
i.e. more of kakashis past, deeper shows on other side characters, explanation of konohas history.

But i guess that would pretty much defeat the purpose of the fillers right?


----------



## Sirius (Nov 2, 2005)

It's not ruining the show? The anime up till now has spent a bunch of time building up characters and their values but the fillers completely destroy it. Also, everybody in the fillers are either extremely weak, extremely strong, or extremely weak then extremely strong, everything is over exaggerated. I think they should just take a break from Naruto to wait for the manga to get ahead or atleast have a disclaimer saying it wasn't made by Kishimoto and has nothing to do with the actual story.


----------



## xeno (Nov 2, 2005)

I personally don't have anything against the fillers. Unfortunately though, they may be losing some of their fanbase for making an entire season out of it, albeit a small portion of the existing fanbase.


----------



## Crush! (Nov 2, 2005)

I agree. The fillers have had highly enjoyable points for me. I thought the whole last Raiga episode was pretty excellently done for a filler episode.

But there are ALOT of whiny little babies on this forum, so I'm used to the stupidity.


----------



## Zodd (Nov 2, 2005)

Fujin and Raijin were... interesting?  

Okay, the first step is admitting that you have a problem. Next:

1) Download the Zabuza or Chuunin Exams arc
2) Watch 
3) Ask yourself: WTF was I thinking? This sh!t is terrible, even by filler standards.


----------



## Deepmist (Nov 2, 2005)

*Why bother with filler?*

Why not just follow the manga.  Do the people in Japan actually like the filler episodes more than just straight manga story?


----------



## Toffeeman (Nov 2, 2005)

*sigh*

Some people just don't get it..


----------



## Naruto_Rasengan (Nov 2, 2005)

you can see why he is a newbie


----------



## Kole (Nov 2, 2005)

Suma summarum: one episode = 2 manga chapters. Both of them are released once in the week. If anime would just folow manga, at one moment it will stop because there is nothing to make anime at.

I hope you understand now


----------



## poopyfish (Nov 2, 2005)

how about instead of calling someone a newb, you actually explain to them...

and yes what KOLE said is true. if it wasnt for fillers, then the anime would catch up to the manga, and then we would only get an anime episode every 2 weeks...

but the exsesive filler that they have planned out... 1 full season of filler, is kind of rediculus...


----------



## hakke (Nov 2, 2005)

poopyfish said:
			
		

> how about instead of calling someone a newb, you actually explain to them...
> 
> and yes what KOLE said is true. if it wasnt for fillers, then the anime would catch up to the manga, and then we would only get an anime episode every 2 weeks...
> 
> but the exsesive filler that they have planned out... 1 full season of filler, is kind of rediculus...


Its not ridiculous... its whats needed to have a good gap so they dont run into that problem at least for another year.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Nov 2, 2005)

KOLE said:
			
		

> Suma summarum: one episode = 2 manga chapters. Both of them are released once in the week. If anime would just folow manga, at one moment it will stop because there is nothing to make anime at.
> 
> I hope you understand now


They could've just done what One Piece is doing, and simply take a break for a few months.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 2, 2005)

SeruraRenge said:
			
		

> They could've just done what One Piece is doing, and simply take a break for a few months.



One Piece is serioulsy taking a break?

Where was this announced?


----------



## T2004 (Nov 2, 2005)

I don't remeber One Piece taking a "break" break. But it did take about 2 or 3 weeks off and they aired 246 just last week. (reminds himself 247 is out)



			
				Masaki said:
			
		

> We have no problems against fillers in general.  One Piece fillers, for example, are just as good as any other episode.
> 
> These fillers, however, completely destroy the show.  They are drawn poorly, the characters suck, everything is about some remote chance that they'll find Sasuke...



wow, i've never heard that OP filler was good before  One piece filler=good? lol, i hear from some one piece fans like the naruto filler better, but i guess depending on what you like more, the filler seems more crappy. I still shudder at Apis
To me, the naruto filler range from just crap to actually entertaining. They don't really mess up the storyline in anyway (yet) and they are pretty funny sometimes.


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Nov 2, 2005)

i just dont see why people hate filler so much... what was wrong with the bikuchuu filler? what was wrong with the curry of life filler? nothing they were fine... 

what was wrong with the mizuki filler? if i was to list them it i would spend the next hours


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Nov 2, 2005)

*head/desk* okay, unless you don't want Naruto at all then just bare with the fillers. They're trying to delay and give Kishi more time to release more chapters. I mean...if they started doing part II now then they'd catch up with the manga and then we'd have to wait either way. So be patient...good things come to those who wait (most of the time >_>) and yeah if people don't like the fillers....why bother watching? Just wait till Part II starts, sheesh.


----------



## Razgriez (Nov 2, 2005)

They should of just ended the season, show re-runs and work on part 2 so it looks all around better. I mean pumping out a episode a week must be slave work and writers proably got like a day to finish up whatever they are making. Doesn't make for a very good episode with all the rushing... >.<


----------



## deathblaze (Nov 2, 2005)

something funny is way much better than nothing...


----------



## Kousai (Nov 2, 2005)

I don't mind the fillers for the most part, I watch them I just don't like what there doing sometimes. Like in Tea arc when Chidori/aka and attack rumored to be able to cut threw lighting came up againest a lighting sword and lost, and I was hoping Mizuki would make a rentrance but not as tony he tiger but there are some good things like Naruto's Katien was ok once quality was uped, I like to see him and his clone get wild.


----------



## Elysium (Nov 2, 2005)

Dragonball Z ran into that problem many times, and made huge filler arcs such as Garlic Junior arc and Otherworld Tournament arc, for example, as well as dragging out fights to idiotic lengths.

Full Metal Alchemist caught up, and had to go on it's own storyline and disregard canon manga events into it's own canon anime line thanks to the fact that they caught up.  o_O

So, for Naruto, quite obviously, filler material is required.  A season of filler episodes isn't strange or anything.  o_o


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 2, 2005)

Not that I hate fillers. I'm just skeptical how they are going to bring it back to where the manga left off. After the ending of the Tea Country Arc I have become really skeptic about their ability to do it. That is my only problem with the fillers thus far. Too me the character introduced in these fillers are way wierder than Orochimaru. And the idea that the plot behind all these fillers thus far is only about one thing. 

Has it ruined my Naruto experience. Well yeah of course for the fact that I don't look forward to it as much anymore. The great thing is there are other anime series to fall on besides Naruto. Can't help the fact that there are those who will continue to dislike the fillers just like those who will continue to dislike the DUB. Though I believe there are more people disliking fillers now.


----------



## chakra25 (Nov 2, 2005)

Nothing to complain about the fillers... it's better than watching nothing for a year. Some of the fillers are top quality which matches the manga IMO. I love the Kakashi mask and the Bikouchu filler. Plus I get to see some of the lesser character in action. Part 2 is going to be worth the wait... it should be well ahead right now so we get non-stop action once Part 2 kicks in.


----------



## Criminal (Nov 2, 2005)

If you actually want to see Naruto grow up before your very eyes then you'd want to watch the fillers. Alot of people read the manga anyways so we really dont care to see him grow up now. Thats why we hate the fillers!!!!! Now bring on Akatauki!


----------



## naruto_is_number1 (Nov 2, 2005)

to be truthful...fillers are really annoying and really boring, but it can't be helped...it's better than nothing though. One thing I know for sure when part 2 of naruto comes out it's going to be good.


----------



## T2004 (Nov 2, 2005)

I think the dub haters are more loud tho lol. Although I'm glad the fillers are actually getting better imo *just saw 158*


----------



## Rhyn (Nov 2, 2005)

Razgriez said:
			
		

> They should of just ended the season, show re-runs and work on part 2 so it looks all around better. I mean pumping out a episode a week must be slave work and writers proably got like a day to finish up whatever they are making. Doesn't make for a very good episode with all the rushing... >.<



Actually i remember reading somewhere (a forum i think) that they prepare the episodes a month early before they air it.

But don't quote me on that its just a guess.


----------



## hai_lo (Nov 2, 2005)

Fillers sucks butt man....i rather they do a prequal instead of doing all those fillers...it really messes up the character and story lines...so stupid...i cant point out so many flaws...honestly, i would want fillers and just wait...i really cant act like those stuff never happened


----------



## poopyfish (Nov 2, 2005)

there are flaws, but not enough to say it messes up the characters...
the manga does follow everyone around 24/7... the fillers, kinda just fillin the empty space between events


----------



## Masaki (Nov 2, 2005)

thesh00ter said:
			
		

> what he doesn't use a bunshin to do the rasengan?  Nani nani?  what did the anime do to it?



Sadly, I have to agree with this person.  The Rasengan is being used in the same way as always, and it was meant to be a super-powerful attack.  The only thing I like about the fillers is the fact that Rasengan has stopped being a weakling attack that never works.  Sadly, it's being overused due to the fact that Naruto knows only two serious jutsus.


----------



## perrymecium (Nov 2, 2005)

I wonder why nobody has pointed out that American TV shows have seasons that end, followed by a long season of re-runs or other new shows.  Why can't they do that in Japan?

Obviously, for the flagship network shows these breaks usually coincide with big sports events - October is the end of most network TV seasons because of all the sports, from hockey and the NBA pre-season to the NFL solidifying and especially the World Series (the end of baseball for you true n00bs).  Saturday morning cartoons are even halted because college football heats up around this time as national championship hopefuls get upset or big teams play each other.  I guess a lot of poor kids are swept off the couch by dad and beer rooting for his team.  

But in Japan, bless their hearts, they just plow on through, apparently disregarding sports, weather, or holidays (well, they don't have any as big as American ones).  I think this is much more than not wanting to catch up to the manga.  Characters like Hinata showing off new moves crap on the idea that the future arcs won't be affected; if Hinata never pulls her new move off, it basically makes the filler worse than worthless.  

I think this is a combination of things.  First and foremost, if any of you watch Bleach (produced by the same company as Naruto), you know the action there is heating up so the producer probably doesn't want the two shows to compete with each other.  They'll make Naruto slow while Bleach is hot, then slow Bleach down later once Naruto starts to pick up steam again.  

Second, it's just simple greed - Naruto has a solid fan base that will watch the show whether it's crap or gold.  If Japanese kids start to abandon Naruto, then the shows' quality will go up again.  But realistically, Naruto has such a big fan base that advertisers probably trust the show quite a bit and won't pull money away just because the episodes suck, and that's what really matters.

And finally, I wonder if the timeskip was sorta convenient for this kinda thing.  Like Kishimoto can see that the anime is going to catch up to the manga and he's running dry anyways, so he creates a three-year jump in the manga that allows for anything in the anime.  

The only reason why the fillers actually suck is because you know nothing of tremendous importance is going to happen, which takes away all the suspense.  In the manga, there are tons of theories about which big character is going to die or what huge events are going to transpire.  But with these fillers, it's not like suddenly any character we already know is going to die. It was nice of the production company to tell us that there aren't going to be any exciting episodes until spring 2006 though, instead of letting kids get angrier and angrier that the fillers never end.


----------



## Insipidipity (Nov 3, 2005)

Kousai said:
			
		

> I don't mind the fillers for the most part, I watch them I just don't like what there doing sometimes. Like in Tea arc when Chidori/aka and attack rumored to be able to cut threw lighting came up againest a lighting sword and lost, and I was hoping Mizuki would make a rentrance but not as tony he tiger but there are some good things like Naruto's Katien was ok once quality was uped, I like to see him and his clone get wild.


Chidori was said to cut through Lightning. Lightning is not the same as a legendary sword named after the god of Lightning and used by a former Hokage.  Thats like saying if a mirror can reflect a laser beam(like an actual laser beam) it should be able to block a light saber.

Naruto's Katien?  Am I missing something here?

Anyways, I wonder why they dont just add in between episodes so 1 chapter = 1 episode.  If they just stretch it so the front and end match up, and have some more dialogue, some more flashbacks, and a HELLUVA lotta extended fighting, people might be happier.  Then again it might just get repetitive while this allows the episodes to be short and to the point whether or not theyre on plot with the manga.


----------



## supremedarkling (Nov 3, 2005)

Aren't there like 2 naruto animation teams? Like I think the bikuuchu arc was done by the good one and the mizuki/curry of life are done by the bad one.....right? Or am I just delusioning myself into hoping that every other filler arc is good?


----------



## SeruraRenge (Nov 3, 2005)

T2004 said:
			
		

> I don't remeber One Piece taking a "break" break. But it did take about 2 or 3 weeks off and they aired 246 just last week. (reminds himself 247 is out)


Wait...they came back already?

Damn that was fast!

Then again, they still got a bit to go before they catch up with the manga.


----------



## sik4rilz (Nov 3, 2005)

y watch fillers??....cuz it sucks but its STILL naruto...so there's nothin to do about it for a true fan.....(even though i HATE them but w/e)lols


----------



## Anenome (Nov 3, 2005)

Yeah, but think about people who only casually enjoy the Naruto anime. Suddenly, the fillers eps start. And suddenly, they don't know why, but the quality of Naruto and the storytelling go through the floor. They don't know it's not Kishimoto writing these things. Are they now more likely to stop watching Naruto? How can we possibly have 24 more filler eps where nothing happens? I somtimes think the anime should have stopped entirely at the time jump. Maybe pick up production again in a year or two when there's enough manga again.


----------



## hisoka17 (Nov 3, 2005)

> I think the dub haters are more loud tho lol. Although I'm glad the fillers are actually getting better imo *just saw 158*



what did u like about it? i thought it sucked. a lot of plot holes too like when naruto was holding the boulder up... i mean if he was on solid ground he could have just put it down carefully. these fillers really piss me off and as im sure a lot of other ppl think, its ruining this once great anime. its been downhill since the chuunin exam. mneh... at least we now know theres a chance 
*Spoiler*: __ 



obito might be alive and be tobi... haha cuz naruto got crushed or caught under some boulders and was fine.


----------



## mgrace (Nov 3, 2005)

So 158 was goood??? because I dont want to waste a download...


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 3, 2005)

The filler is just so that the anime won't catch up to the manga, thus causing a big problem since the anime won't have anything to work off of.  One anime usually comprises of about 2 or 3 manga issues so sometimes it may get a little too close to the manga.

If anyone remembers what happened when berserk got too close to the manga....it basically was discontinued, so Naruto makes filler episodes to make sure that the anime is as far away from the manga as possible, so that this doesn't happen to the series as well.


----------



## mgrace (Nov 3, 2005)

filler = audience = MONEY = MONEY...

Fillers is all about MONEY.....


----------



## DarkWarrior (Nov 3, 2005)

It was better than the entire curry of life arc but yeah it was stupid.

Even 4 Narutos cannot hold up a boulder that big, even 6, you're talking more like 10 and even then they'd be struggling.  Plus, I'm not positive but the Trio either ran straight up the hill or insta-learned the chakra control from the tree climbing exercise that Naruto, Sasuke and Sakura went through.

Plus Rasenganing a rock AFTER you've been flatenned under it does not make you suddenly stand up and feel great.


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Nov 3, 2005)

Well, I can?t stay away from Naruto, but those fillers are starting to get on my nerves... 
First, I dont mind stupid-funny fillers, as long as they DONT RUIN THE STORY! Really, the "Curry of life" arc, for example, was bad. Ok, not nice at all, but it didnt came with new jutsus or lost brothers. I mean, really, isnt a little too much for those anime writers? To give Hinata a super new jutsu? Now what? It will make no sense when, couple yers from now, Hinata shows up with a total different jutsu... They just had to go there...! Why cant they stay away from things that will (for sure!) be in the manga? 
I think fillers would be very nice if they put jounin adventures, for example... Why not put Kakashi and Gai beating up lots of random ninjas? We know they are going to win, so what? We love when the good and genius guys kick ass! Or some old Konoha history, like adventures of the old Hokages, or the childhood/ trainning of the sennin, a look in the old war between Sand and Leaf... 
Man, those would be nice...!
Agree?


----------



## Leen (Nov 3, 2005)

Do anyone notice this????



They are actually saying that we should not watch fillers again.


----------



## kunshu (Nov 3, 2005)

eileenting88 said:
			
		

> Do anyone notice this????
> 
> 
> 
> They are actually saying that we should not watch fillers again.




dattebayo fan sub group always leave funny comments like that

the reason i hate fillers is because of..........


THE OVERATTING OF THE GENIN

ugh the damn it was like this :

orchi filler:
enemies:random villageless ninjas
opinionK they're random anyways

mizuki filler(this is the second worst filler):
enemies:chuunin
opinion:WTF naruto made iruka look like he was nothing!
iruka got pwned easlly by mizuki then suddenly naruto pwns mizuki with rasengan?

bikouchu filler:
enemies:jounin
opinion.K this is  really getting ridicoules

curry filler:
enemies:raiga(A FRICKING SWORDSMAN)
opinion:just.......die

like i said in the other thread:

what's next naruto beating raikage?


----------



## Leen (Nov 3, 2005)

I never know that u can run upright on a mountain without any chakra control???? This sure is strange....... CANT these people make something that MAKE SENSE?????
Also, the resengan thing just too...too....lame...... Another thing, I never know also that after u are hit by a BIG BIG boulder, u can just stand up without injuringyourself or whatsoever.

Oh no, this is bad........too bad.................

Maybe I should listen to those dattebayo guys. Ha ha


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Nov 3, 2005)

it sucks how fillers, are not 100% perfect.... -.- no its also coz some people go out of their way to analize every detail of the episode. half the complaints here are things i overlooks and didnt care about.

main judgments (aka important) in each i think:

rice country arc: 

+ naruto doesnt make a fool of himself.... kinda funny having ero-sennin hitting on sakura
- well they didnt hav such a good story lined up and the enemies apearance was screwed up (some anyways)

misuki filler:

+ teams 10 do some higher lvl moves nothing else

- everything else

bikochuu filler: 

+ a tribute to hinata thats acctually something of value, hinata has a kickass move, naruhina jokes are hilarious 

- everything in this arc depended on episode 151. far too much forshadowing made it annoying but that didnt matter too much. 

curry filler:

+ oh come on!!! its druken lee all over again!!!! dont tell me that wasnt good.... also seeing the "cool" neji make wierd faces is funny as well as tributes to tenten were not bad 

- tenten has some faces that freak the shit out of me..... the old lady says "oh my" just as many times as sakura says "sasuke-kun" meaning too much

now i can just imagine some huge rants for the next arc:

1. no shino (who will be leader thats my question)
2. western for nins is fucked up
3. team 8 on two filler arcs
4. too much naruhina (probably will be a lot in this episode)
5. naruto makes himself look baca!

i'm ready to bet these will be the rants on next week's episode


----------



## Masaki (Nov 3, 2005)

I only liked 158 for one reason:

There was absolutely NOTHING to do with finding Sasuke.


----------



## TDM (Nov 3, 2005)

Good lord, they managed to use Rasengan, AGAIN?


----------



## kunshu (Nov 4, 2005)

Masaki said:
			
		

> I only liked 158 for one reason:
> 
> There was absolutely NOTHING to do with finding Sasuke.




OMG i just realized it!!!!!

yet the next filler ark is probaly like this:

west-nin knows eastern nin who knows itachi long lost cousin who might(MIGHT PROBALY 1% CHANCE)knows itachi who knows orochimaru and MIGHT know where sasuke is


----------



## Vermillion (Nov 4, 2005)

Masaki said:
			
		

> I only liked 158 for one reason:
> 
> There was absolutely NOTHING to do with finding Sasuke.




You get a rep for that.


And I was WONDERING why I preferred this episode to the last 15 filler eps before it.


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Nov 4, 2005)

i didnt like this filler for the same reason that most of the others: they make naruto look like a complete BAKA!! i really hope he acts NORMALL for the next filler if not maybe do something cool (NOT the 10000th rasengan) but i think thats asking for too much


----------



## Bud1weis3err (Nov 6, 2005)

would much rather have fillers that try to be funny, like the last one, than fillers that try to be serious, like the raiga one.
Only beef i have with it is how stupid the characters look now, and rasengan is used 10 billion tomes
Funny fillers are awesome thats why Naruto looks so stupid, cause its funny, plus he kinda is stupid.


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Nov 6, 2005)

Bud1weis3err said:
			
		

> would much rather have fillers that try to be funny, like the last one, than fillers that try to be serious, like the raiga one.
> Only beef i have with it is how stupid the characters look now, and rasengan is used 10 billion tomes
> Funny fillers are awesome thats why Naruto looks so stupid, cause its funny, plus he kinda is stupid.



well i guess its coz in 158 iruka is expecting naruto and others to pwnage the chuunins but no he does something stupid. ideas like that are so funny. but the comparing neji to naruto when in comes to orientation is just funny. that, i really think is funny. or like on the country of tea: 
naruto: "... and in konoha i am known as..."
sasuke: "... a dumass"


----------



## 3D Master (Nov 7, 2005)

158 has got to be the worst of all the fillers. My god! Naruto isn't the brightest of the lot, but he isn't utterly completely and totally stupid either.


----------



## yelin (Nov 8, 2005)

Naruto Fillers + Crappy Filler Mkaers = Naruto's Downfall, i never knew that anime company try to push people away from there stuff, but i guess i was wrong.



			
				kunshu said:
			
		

> OMG i just realized it!!!!!
> 
> yet the next filler ark is probaly like this:
> 
> west-nin knows eastern nin who knows itachi long lost cousin who might(MIGHT PROBALY 1% CHANCE)knows itachi who knows orochimaru and MIGHT know where sasuke is




Could'nt help noticing ur sig of the mizukge, since when is mizukage Green or blue, it's purple buddy.


----------



## kunshu (Nov 9, 2005)

yelin said:
			
		

> Could'nt help noticing ur sig of the mizukge, since when is mizukage Green or blue, it's purple buddy.



you actually noticed this;eyeroll

hate to breake it to ya but

its green

raikage(yellow)
hokage(red)
kazekage(blue)
tsuchikage(brown)
mizukage(green)

there is no purple and prince itachi made it blue because i asked it him


----------



## tripperdan99 (Nov 10, 2005)

Ok, 159 actually has an interesting development. Plus I'm partial to o'l westerns. Looks like this might run for about 3 to 4 weeks. 

Everyone, all together now, "Fillers are Fun"   Now, don't you feel better? 

td99


----------



## 3D Master (Nov 10, 2005)

Oh, my god. I didn't think it was possible, but 159 might just become worse as all the others.

"I'm going to kill you!"

But not really, I'm just knocking you unconscious.

Not to mention so busy giving Hinata some development in the only relatively good filler, and now she's back to being useless and can't even move from her position.

A thousand needles to a guy's body, but not only does he survive and we don't see any wounds apart from a little bit of blood from his mouth, his clothes are perfectly intact to. Looked like all of the needles missed instead of hitting him. Ugh. I'm seriously starting get annoyed at the total lack of damage to not only anyone, but also their clothes. What? They're afraid to cause mental scarring in dumb blondes who like clothes ro something?


----------



## pat_hulse (Nov 10, 2005)

About 159...

ONE hit and they're down!?

I'm sorry, that's just pathetic.


----------



## anle (Nov 10, 2005)

pat_hulse said:
			
		

> About 159...
> 
> ONE hit and they're down!?
> 
> I'm sorry, that's just pathetic.



i agree with you bro.  NAruto suck in the filler.  Please stop the filler. or i'm gotta shoot someones


----------



## TheVileOne (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm already loving these episodes.

I love the Western influences of the town they are travelling in.  And Naruto gets a bounty hunter role model.


----------



## Masaki (Nov 11, 2005)

Personally, I liked 159.  Especially the fact that there's finally someone who can fight who isn't a ninja.

- I believe he said he was going to kill them, but really had no intention.  He really doesn't seem like the kind of person who would murder someone over something that isn't entirely personal.
- Well, he's fast, and Hinata was off guard, as were the others.  She's also very hostage-able.
- NOTHING TO DO WITH SASUKE!
- The needle thing is kinda like Haku's attack, but it's still very original in its own way.  I was going to sigh and turn it off when they said "lightning", but then there was no electricity, so it was all good.
- The bounty-hunter guy was overall cool.

Anyway, 5 bucks says they'll somehow mess up the arc.

And anle, is that sig from Naruto Mugen?


----------



## Negative-Ion (Nov 11, 2005)

This filler sucks, how can someone be liking this i dont understand man.

Naruto has been in so many fights man, he is a fucking monster of power. Yet he goes down after 1 hit. How many hits did he take againts sasuke? How many hits did he take againts Gaara. Hell how many hits did he take againts Kabuto?

Kiba is shown as being weak too, how many hits did he take againts that guy from sound four, hell he never fainted.

Hinata, how many fucking hits did she take during the Neji fight. Neji almost killed her but she never fucking fainted with 1 hit.

OMGZRES THIS THING IS SO FUCKING BULLSHIT AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH I HAVE TO RANT


----------



## MegamanXZero (Nov 11, 2005)

I really hate these fillers, in the first few episodes the animation was really bad. The story/plot were also crap and the filler's relation to the original Anime are as bad as shit. Like Negative-Ion said, how the hell is it possible that Naruto, Kiba and Hinata are owned with just one hit?? And he isn't even a Shinobi :S
I also hated the filler with Raiga and Ranmaru, Raiga was such a weakling. Only because he had 2 weapons he was strong, and the Curry Of Life ?? WTF is with that. It's ok to revive Rock Lee one time (in the past with Gai) and Naruto, Neji & TenTen but to make Ranmaru from a child that doesn't even care about his own life but only Raiga's to a kid that want's to live happily ever after ?? Come on :/
These fillers have got to stop.


----------



## James (Nov 11, 2005)

What amuses me most about the latest episode is that it seems they completely forgot Kiba tracks opponents by his sense of smell. There's absolutely no way he'd lose him like that.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Nov 11, 2005)

True, they were really looking for him and Kiba didn't even use his dog skills


----------



## Leen (Nov 11, 2005)

I just hate this. I can never imagine someone who is attacked by thousands of nails and yet not a single nail that manage to hit him????????? This is idiot!!!!!!  It makes no sense at all. Also, when the nail went through that hunter's leg, why cant he just pull out his leg???????????? So he cant. Well then if he cant, why can he fell down after the bad guys leave the place??????????? Another idiotic scene with no logical sense at all. 

Overall, it's just bad. Or should I say, TERRIBLE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## McNaruto (Nov 14, 2005)

I have to add to the chorus.  During the Chunin exam in that wilderness Hinata and Kiba and Shino faced far more dangerous advesaries.  Hinata before the fillers was very strong.  With her power and speed she should have killed that bee shinobi, and this bounty hunter.  If she could go toe to toe with Neji, this guy should be easy.  They dropped Naruto & Kiba to almost Ninja academy level.  Someone should smack the writer of the crap in the head.

The previous filler arc turned Neji into a weak punk.  You can't tell me that lightning swordsman was stronger then that spider guy.


----------



## Kousai (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm hoping they get 10x better or else were going to have one of those situations when the fillers mess up the naruniverse main stream, I mean I can warp my sences enough to say "ok Mizuki's a tger man" and "Curry can save lives" but your telling me that with a few inpirationally words it took 3 academy students roughly 2 minutes what it took a dropout and a genius 3 days to complete, what all af a sudden they all have perfect chakra control.


----------



## bebong (Nov 15, 2005)

Yeah, the fillers are boring, why just we sue the directors tho quickly finish this stupid arc, then immediately go timeskip!! I'm darn eager!!!. Waiting for another 5 months?? nooo way man!!


----------



## Even (Nov 15, 2005)

maybe they'll cut out on some, or the fillers will improve.... Anyways, I dont have any big problem with the fillers actually......


----------



## funjat (Nov 15, 2005)

there was great potential for waht to put in the filler eps. the stories shouldn't have revolved around the leaf, maybe other hidden villages (such as the strong mist) could've come into play. 

also the great ninja war could've been elaborated upon. you don't even need a storyline for that: one huge arena of whupp-ass.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Nov 15, 2005)

Yeah a filler about a genin in the hidden village of Rock or whatever...but i think alot of people in japan (mostly kids) are gonna whine that they want to see "na-ru-to".


----------



## Troublesome (Nov 15, 2005)

I don't really mind the fillers EXCEPT that they make the characters look real weak. 

Naruto v Mizuki - Naruto should of handed his a$$ on a plate (esp after watching Naruto v Sasuke). Even Iruka seemed weaker than Naruto here. 
Ino-Shika-Chou v Fat Bros - All they could do was hold them down for a while. And we all know how kicka$$ Shika can be (see Shika v Tayuya)
Lee v Raiga - Yeah we got to see Drunken Lee but still he was pretty weak (I wanna see Gaara v Lee version 2)

I do like the more focus on Hinata and her abilities. Prob the only good thing so far.


----------



## kunshu (Nov 15, 2005)

McNaruto said:
			
		

> I have to add to the chorus.  During the Chunin exam in that wilderness Hinata and Kiba and Shino faced far more dangerous advesaries.  Hinata before the fillers was very strong.  With her power and speed she should have killed that bee shinobi, and this bounty hunter.  If she could go toe to toe with Neji, this guy should be easy.  They dropped Naruto & Kiba to almost Ninja academy level.  Someone should smack the writer of the crap in the head.
> 
> The previous filler arc turned Neji into a weak punk.  You can't tell me that lightning swordsman was stronger then that spider guy.




hinata sucks and the fillers overate here


----------



## Gunners (Nov 15, 2005)

I dislike the fillers for a few reasons:

Weak portrayol of rasengan.

characters are weakened down like all you can drink soda.

They bring in villains like raigai, not even enough decency to design the properly.

And storylines, reverting to bringing someone who was pawned in the 1st episode as the main villain for 5 episoides desperate.


----------



## Thot (Nov 16, 2005)

*ch 159, wtf!*

Seriously, if this new trio (what happened to shino?) can't even handle some lowly bountyhunter who doesn't even know any jutsu, how the hell are they going to take this 'theif' with a simple 'normal spikes coming out of the ground'-jutsu, who beat the crap out of mr 'can draw fast put can't jump' Bounty hunter. I mean they got their ass kicked, didn't even See him draw the sword in the bar. It's ridiculous, they just came back from facing orochimarus guys and here they faint at a simple hilt in the stomach!? 
 Sure, they underestimated him when they fought him, even though they couldn't even see him draw his sword. I'm sorry but ninjas aren't that stupid. At least I expected Alot more from Kiba. 'cause hinata has never been portrayed as strong and naruto always gets his ass kicked before he gets serious, but Kiba! Come on! (sometimes I wonder if the guys who write this stuff has even read the manga... these are konoha ninjas, not a bunch of kids.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 16, 2005)

Welcome to fillers, my friend. 

here


----------



## Hatake Kakashiold (Nov 16, 2005)

Ep 161 will kick ass!! ITS ABOUT GAI and LEE OBNOUXIOUS CLONES!!

or something like that...Oh, and Kakashi,Naruto's Sexi-no-Jutsu and Tsunade's slug are gonna be in it!

and ofcourse the actual Lee and Gai..seems theyre not too happy.

HMM..Does anyone have the actual translation on this one? are they really doubles?? or some weird clone monsters?


----------



## Christen (Nov 17, 2005)

Fillers have a very bad habit of degrading shinobi. If you're going to watch them, treat it as a separate show.


----------



## Christen (Nov 17, 2005)

They have once again treated Hinata like nothing happened in the damned Bikouchuu arc.

Damn you filler director!!! I hope Kishimoto bashes you!


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 17, 2005)

Yeah I know what you mean. Passing out from a hilt to the stomach (Naruto) when yet...
*Spoiler*: _just in case_ 



he didn't so much as fall to the ground after getting a chidori through the shoulder.


----------



## xeno (Nov 17, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Or getting pile drived into the ground from like a bazillion feet in the air


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 17, 2005)

xeno said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No kidding. T_T


----------



## DarkKiba (Nov 17, 2005)

No Please hihi


----------



## FkapV2 (Nov 17, 2005)

Another thing i noticed in fillers is that kyuubi seems to be taking a vacation somewhere... Even Naruto's famed regeneration and stamina seem to be lacking. 

(Imagining).....
Naruto: Come and lend me your chakra you stupid fox!
Kyuubi: Dammit kid, this is fillers, you're not gonna die. 
Naruto: ???
Kyuubi: Call me after 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kakashi Gaiden


, 
i'm going to Cancun... (puts on shades)


----------



## xeno (Nov 17, 2005)

LOL! nicely said.


----------



## dale2 (Nov 17, 2005)

lol
fillers degrade all the characters to prolong each arc. they always have a mysterious increase in strength at the end though


----------



## Thot (Nov 17, 2005)

gunners said:
			
		

> I dislike the fillers for a few reasons:
> 
> Weak portrayol of rasengan.
> 
> ...




Totally agree... It took the fourth three years to master rasengan, and he and Jiraiya are the only ones before naruto that could do it, and now it sucks?

These are ninjas, not a bunch of kids who know magic.

And the storyline! It was obvious even with the fatso-brothers that it was going to suck. Why were they allowed to walk freely in the prison? Why did one of the guards not know who they were and the other was terrified of them. What happened to concealment jutsu? They shouldn't have been able to walk out of those cells without being sorrounded instantly by 10 jounins (if they were so dangerous).

 Damn writers should Read the Damn manga! (or even Watch the previous 'real' episodes). It won't be long 'till naruto turns into cardcaptor sakura...


----------



## Leen (Nov 17, 2005)

OH NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Now u can have your leg poked by two nails, hit by 10000000 nails, get a good night sleep and wake up as fresh as NEW!!!!!!!!!!!

Damn it, why filler always make no sense to me????? What the hell is that 4 Gosungkugi followers doing??????

Oh, lets make a ring around Naruto and others. Punch here punch there, and they are dead. Is there anyone here besides me that is bored with this 4 vs 4 formation over and over again. 

Does anyone see how Naruto did the rendan?? The bad guys is standing there the whole time, doing NOTHING!!!!!!!!

BAD FILLERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Nov 17, 2005)

I hate Filler...it ruined Rurouni Kenshin anime...they never got to the Revenge Arc...the best freaking arc ever in the world....anyway if the filler kills Naruto and they never get to Post-time skip ill kill someone.


----------



## Shogun (Nov 17, 2005)

fillers are just, shocking really, i mean, no words can really put into context how crap they are in comparison to the manga, all we can do is pray and send letter bomb after letter bomb


----------



## Christen (Nov 18, 2005)

They have never successfully produced a good "serious" filler. It would be better off if they have attempted comic attempts. 101 has a lot of filler material in it. The Moya-nin sucked but they did their job in making the episode funny. Why can't there be another episode like this where it's all funny instead of finishing an episode with an uber-weakened rasengan?

Let's pray that the upcoming ones will be better. We can only pray....


----------



## YellowFlash (Nov 18, 2005)

Why I hate Naruto Anime Fillers

By Yellow Flash

I am typing this to vent my anger after watching 160

1.  The bad guys are weak

2.  They make Naruto weaker than he really should be.  After watching Naruto summon Gamabunta, Rasengan Kabuto, duke it out with Gaara and turn into human torpedoes against Sasuke, I can't believe he's getting his butt handed to him by these weak ass "bad guys."  They're so weak I can't even remember half of them.

3.  They should be showing Naruto developing his ability to use Kyuubi a little better.  I mean, the entire freakin series is based around the fact that this kid has a demon sealed inside him.  Let's see Kyuubi Naruto a little more dammit...

4.  Sasuke kept the series balanced.  Without his bad ass attitude keeping Naruto's retardedness/stupidity in check, the series has turned into another typical children's anime.  I want the mature edge that Sasuke brings to the table back.

5.  Too much Hinata, not enough Kurenai, Kakashi, Gai, Asuma, other Jounins

6.  Too much standing still, shouting out typical good guy vs bad guy dialogue, not enough strategized battles.  Bring in some ninja tactics and possibly new moves plz.

7.  I know fillers are just made to stall for time and make money for the producers but how bout making some with relevant plot lines instead of just making us waste our time watching episodes that won't have any impact on future "Real" episodes?  Some suggest:  Show Naruto training with Jiraiya,  Sakura training with Tsunade, anything that will give us a bit of relevant info.  I want fillers that we have to watch to know certain things in the future.  I don't want fillers that we don't have to watch and it won't make a difference in how much we understand in future episodes...Did that make sense to anyone?  I might be getting sleepy...

Anyways, that's all I'm willing to type up for now.  I think my anger's subsided a little now.


----------



## YellowFlash (Nov 18, 2005)

Thot said:
			
		

> And the storyline! It was obvious even with the fatso-brothers that it was going to suck. Why were they allowed to walk freely in the prison? Why did one of the guards not know who they were and the other was terrified of them. What happened to concealment jutsu? They shouldn't have been able to walk out of those cells without being sorrounded instantly by 10 jounins (if they were so dangerous).
> 
> Damn writers should Read the Damn manga! (or even Watch the previous 'real' episodes). It won't be long 'till naruto turns into cardcaptor sakura...



100% agree.  I should have read this before posting my post : .  It's like the entire Naruto world got hit by a dumbing down nuke.  Ninja's are supposed to be smart and not get the crap kicked out of them so easily.


----------



## Leen (Nov 18, 2005)

Wow, yellow flash u must be very angry. If u read my posts before and after 160, u will know that I HATE FILLERS as well. Still, double post no jutsu is not allowed. Would u please merge them together ??????

I particularly hate the 4 vs 4 formation. It's just so terribly wrong!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kunshu (Nov 18, 2005)

the thing about fillers.............

sometimes they overrate the genin

sometimes they underrate them

i mean.............

HOW THE HELL ARE 4 GENINS GONNA BEAT ONE OF MIST 7 LEGENDARY(note:legendary) SWORDSMAN

i mean damn tsunade sends genin to one of the mist 7 strongest 

WTF


they were supposed to die after 2 seconds


this is bull****


----------



## Leen (Nov 18, 2005)

Well well, that's what we get for fillers. 

Kunshu, it's not 4 genins vs a LEGENDARY swordsman. It's actually one noisy and loud nija plus one little crippled baby made normal by some curry that beats a LEGENDARY swordsman!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ARE THEY OUT OF THEIR MIND????????????????????? ing What the hell are they doing when RANMARU walks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Plus, Ten ten was actualling carrying Ranmaru when Karashi carried the curry. 

Also, where the hell did the rice come from?????? Cant they just give the curry without the rice????????? Also, where do they even put their plate?????? One more thing, HOW IN THE NAME OF LORD can 4 genins finish the whole TANK of curries!!!!!!??????????? ing

Now that's what I call stupid fillers!!!!!!!!!!! ing


----------



## Seany (Nov 18, 2005)

meh i do not like these serious arcs, they just turn out crappy. Only thing im glad for is sasuke isn't here to get his ass handed to him like in the race arc...too bad naruto is stuck like this


----------



## Leen (Nov 18, 2005)

Luckily Sasuke doesn't need to suffer from this stupid fillers. 

Phew......Sasuke, u are lucky.


----------



## YellowFlash (Nov 18, 2005)

Oh yeah, totally forgot to mention how I hate how they made a member of one of the most legendary groups out there so damn weak...  It would have been so much sweeter if they made him around or above Zabuza's level and had him fight against either Kakashi, Gai, Asuma or Kurenai.  What also sickens me is the fact that that no name Mist Swordsman was talking down on Zabuza and Kisame, saying how he'd kill them if he ever ran into them...and then he gets his ass handed to him by Naruto and co...


----------



## norul3z (Nov 18, 2005)

im really frustrated after they got bikouchou .. [ dunno spelling true o not ] juz ending like that .. naruto .. waaa .. what a stupid ending ..


----------



## kunshu (Nov 19, 2005)

eileenting88 said:
			
		

> Well well, that's what we get for fillers.
> 
> Kunshu, it's not 4 genins vs a LEGENDARY swordsman. It's actually one noisy and loud nija plus one little crippled baby made normal by some curry that beats a LEGENDARY swordsman!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ARE THEY OUT OF THEIR MIND????????????????????? ing What the hell are they doing when RANMARU walks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Plus, Ten ten was actualling carrying Ranmaru when Karashi carried the curry.
> 
> ...




actuallly raiga got killed by ONE FRICKING GENiN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

the mist is my faveriote village(as you can see in my sig)

raiga is so fucked up it isn't even funny

like i said earlirier...........


first random people ,then chuunins,then jounins and now a swordsman???????????????????????


whats next naruto beating raikage?


----------



## Leen (Nov 19, 2005)

kunshu said:
			
		

> actuallly raiga got killed by ONE FRICKING GENiN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> the mist is my faveriote village(as you can see in my sig)
> 
> ...



No, it's Naruto beating all the kages except Tsunade.


----------



## Thot (Nov 19, 2005)

I have decided Not to watch them ridicule Guy and Lee too... Let me know when that shit is over, willya? 

(And I just remebered that first filler, y'know in the... uhm, water-country? with the drink that makes you invincible? Should have seen all that other crap coming. Maybe I should just skip all the fillers, so I don't have to get so damn dissapointed...)


----------



## Leen (Nov 19, 2005)

Thot said:
			
		

> I have decided Not to watch them ridicule Guy and Lee too... Let me know when that shit is over, willya?
> 
> (And I just remebered that first filler, y'know in the... uhm, water-country? with the drink that makes you invincible? Should have seen all that other crap coming. Maybe I should just skip all the fillers, so I don't have to get so damn dissapointed...)



Actually that's the hidden village of waterfall and the water is called the hero's water. It is a filler but it's OVA 2004. The oldest OVA will be the one where Konohamaru wanted to find a flower for his girlfriend.


----------



## kunshu (Nov 20, 2005)

i stoppped watchig the fillers after 158 anyone else did the same?


----------



## Leen (Nov 20, 2005)

Well I keep watching it.

1. It's free.
2. It kills my time.
3. I can criticize about it later here.
4. Posting will increase my postcount.


----------



## P-Nut (Nov 20, 2005)

anyone ells think the chuckling (end of episode 160) of hinata/kiba/naruto was so fkn corny? I felt like pulling every hair out of my skull ;E AAAAAAAAAAARGH

btw those who are fkn frustrated watching naruto... watch bleach!! its fkn pwning atm


----------



## sasuke_limays (Nov 21, 2005)

i think the leader of akatsuki is jiraiya


----------



## sasuke_limays (Nov 21, 2005)

how can i find the narutoanime in the internet
please send to my pvt messages


----------



## Redemption (Nov 21, 2005)

limays1990 said:
			
		

> i think the leader of akatsuki is jiraiya


??? Elaborate rofl on that one.

And dont double post unless its necessary please :X


----------



## Lexiefaye (Nov 21, 2005)

All I can say about the fillers is that atleast now they seem to be moving on a bit - using isolated plots instead of mimicy of plots from the canon. For a while there, every week I was screaming "I got it! Orochimaru is a manipulative, lying S.O.B. who messes up everyone's lives and Sasuke just sold his soul to that devil with no guarentees ... Stop repeating the obvious!"


----------



## Seany (Nov 21, 2005)

im glad they are in konoha in this coming episode, im getting sick of these random villages


----------



## YellowFlash (Nov 22, 2005)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> im glad they are in konoha in this coming episode, im getting sick of these random villages



I like the fact that they're showing parts of other countries but I hate the fact that they're showing the lamest parts of the countries with the lamest nins from the countries.  If they give Naruto, Sakura, Kakashi and someone else a mission to the Lightning country, that'd kinda get me interested for a while...


----------



## Chairman (Nov 22, 2005)

The stories are bad, the villians are boring and the animation feels as if it was just thrown together without a thought of the look. 
Yep, you've guessed it. I hate the fillers as well. But then again who doesn't.


----------



## Amatsu (Nov 22, 2005)

limays1990 said:
			
		

> i think the leader of akatsuki is jiraiya



So wait does that mean Jiraiya's training Naruto to keep HIMSELF from taking Naruto? Wow now that's a great plot twist


----------



## Darth Judicar (Nov 22, 2005)

I've finally gotten into the anime by getting a friend to dl for me, as I have no DSL/Cable service in my area. Anyway, for far too long I've read posts degrading the fillers and I've decided to make them my first priority of seeing. I'm curious to see what makes so many hate them obviously. I've started with the Mizuki arc and I must say, I don't see anything bad or otherwise making me want to rip my hair out screaming. The backstory on Mizuki and his ties with Orochimaru interest me greatly, especially the insight on Mizuki and Iruka's relationship back then. 

The only thing that's bothered me so far is the Legendary Stupid Brothers, as they are a bit...dumb. I never thought we'd see such odd characters, and their design is a little different than the average Naruto character. I'll tollerate this though, as it still strikes me as a great arc so far.


----------



## Ainsin (Nov 24, 2005)

Just watched 161. I actually laughed a bit through the episode (and I wasn't drunk either).

I like the one episode fillers more than the ones that are spread out over 2 or 3 episodes. They just feel better.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Anyone else notice the female bug villian from the previous filler at the beginning of the episode? (When the fake Lee and Gai try to find Hokage's office). It was weird!


----------



## Leen (Nov 24, 2005)

I have already posted it.

Check this out.
Link removed


----------



## Sith_Lightning_no_Jutsu (Nov 24, 2005)

There's also the tester guy next to her. Also, if you watch the frame a bit after that, you see Inari, his mother, the Curry of Life Lady, and I think Garra's hair inside the shop they are in front of.


----------



## Leen (Nov 24, 2005)

Sith_Lightning_no_Jutsu said:
			
		

> There's also the tester guy next to her. Also, if you watch the frame a bit after that, you see Inari, his mother, the Curry of Life Lady, and I think Garra's hair inside the shop they are in front of.



Yes, yes I know that too. But the one in the shop looks more like Orochimaru after his transformation. The tester guy has a name. He's Genma.


----------



## D3m0 (Nov 25, 2005)

I just want this fillers to end i want to see Kakashis story in the anime, and i want to see the beloved ninjas all grown up and stuff i guess i will have to see more of theese useless fillers 

When will they stop torturing me and all the other Naruto fans ?

The idea of  Jiraiya being the  Akatsuki leader is pretty intresting it could be since he always get information about Akatsuki fairly easily. And that he choose Naruto for student to look what he has to give.


----------



## onewithchaos (Nov 25, 2005)

this arc wasnt as bad as i expected, i laughed a couple of times, it was better than nothing i guess.


----------



## kunshu (Nov 26, 2005)

Seto Fett said:
			
		

> I've finally gotten into the anime by getting a friend to dl for me, as I have no DSL/Cable service in my area. Anyway, for far too long I've read posts degrading the fillers and I've decided to make them my first priority of seeing. I'm curious to see what makes so many hate them obviously. I've started with the Mizuki arc and I must say, I don't see anything bad or otherwise making me want to rip my hair out screaming. The backstory on Mizuki and his ties with Orochimaru interest me greatly, especially the insight on Mizuki and Iruka's relationship back then.
> 
> The only thing that's bothered me so far is the Legendary Stupid Brothers, as they are a bit...dumb. I never thought we'd see such odd characters, and their design is a little different than the average Naruto character. I'll tollerate this though, as it still strikes me as a great arc so far.





here are the reasons:

-HUGE  overration of genin

-HUGE underation of jounin

-F*****d up animation

-basicely the same thing every episode:

1.naruto gets misssion

2.naruto goes with a team

3.team finds an elite jounin

4.team beats jounin

5.jounin comes back

6.naruto and team get beaten

7.love,love,crap,crap

8.naruto beats elite jounin alone

9.naruto ends it with rasengan 

this gets rewinded over and over again

-THEY MADE A SWORDSMAN LOSE TO  F******G GENIN


----------



## VerdantVenus (Nov 26, 2005)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> im glad they are in konoha in this coming episode, im getting sick of these random villages


Heh, gave us Konoha Gakure No Sato home sickness
Anyways, I guess the new episode wasn't that bad if you didn't have that nagging thought of it being one of the episodes impeding the canonical flow of the story. I'm starting to think that included with episode 101, 161 maybe called the "Ahou Karasu" filler episodes that involve just humor, there maybe more Ahou Karasu episodes arriving. Now that I think of it, I actually liked it.


----------



## HiddenShinobi (Nov 26, 2005)

P-Nut said:
			
		

> anyone ells think the chuckling (end of episode 160) of hinata/kiba/naruto was so fkn corny? I felt like pulling every hair out of my skull ;E AAAAAAAAAAARGH
> 
> btw those who are fkn frustrated watching naruto... watch bleach!! its fkn pwning atm



When I saw this, It reminded of of those generic animes...

 I just hope the fillers doesnt kill the series before the timeskip.


----------



## NashNinja (Nov 27, 2005)

I'm almost compeled to watch the dub over these fillers nowadays. It's been a while since we've had some non filler Naruto, but after watching a little of a dub, which is still somewhere in the Wave Village arc, I could see how the filler couldn't hold a candle to the actual series.

It's going to be a loooonnnngggg winter...


----------



## Thot (Nov 29, 2005)

161 was acceptable... They made it so ridiculous there was no question it was a filler. More of those would be good. 
 (and yes, I know I said I wouldn't watch it, but I was bored...)


----------



## Jijjin (Nov 29, 2005)

I hate fillers, I gave up after Episode 150 something. Well, we will just have to hibernate until Spring 2006 (Hope it's the first week of March).


----------



## antoine (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm okay with fillers, as long as they are funny. I may give up just as some of you have and watch them all at once at a later time or something like that.


----------



## kitandwe (Dec 1, 2005)

*when will fillers end*



			
				Rakumaru said:
			
		

> Haha I think like you lmao


do u know when they will stop playing the fillers and carry on with the manga storyline. And why are they so many filler episodes now as the manga is way ahead of the series.


----------



## kfkitteh (Dec 3, 2005)

does anyone agree that the filler with team shino was the only one worth it... and only because of hinata development? the rest.... lack of sasuke aside... are an insult to naruto's progression. he developed so much up to this point and then suddenly he's thick again in these fillers.... the fekking inconsistency!


----------



## Natsuhito (Dec 3, 2005)

wow.. if the fillers arent going to end till april 06 then the entire season is going to be one big season of nothing but fillers. Well.. although they don't have any real major impaxct on the story line, at least we umm.. get to learn more about the ehh.... characters and stuff i guess..


----------



## The Kyubi (Dec 3, 2005)

kfkitteh said:
			
		

> does anyone agree that the filler with team shino was the only one worth it... and only because of hinata development? the rest.... lack of sasuke aside... are an insult to naruto's progression. he developed so much up to this point and then suddenly he's thick again in these fillers.... the fekking inconsistency!



i totally agree with you


----------



## Natsuhito (Dec 3, 2005)

kfkitteh said:
			
		

> does anyone agree that the filler with team shino was the only one worth it... and only because of hinata development? the rest.... lack of sasuke aside... are an insult to naruto's progression. he developed so much up to this point and then suddenly he's thick again in these fillers.... the fekking inconsistency!



Yes.. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



especialy since they're fighting a ghost, which is most obviously a genjitsu, yet they insist on trying to fight it directly.


 Naruto's technique could use some polishing too. It's all, kage bunshin, rush into battle, clones die, fall down for awhile,  clones, rasengan, party. He should really resume his training.


----------



## Natsuhito (Dec 3, 2005)

*Am I the only one?*

Am I the only one who has come to feel this way?
*Spoiler*: __ 



First of all, I want to point out that if you skip the intro, ending theme/preview, and what happened last episode, that accounts for about 4mins [23-4=19] After this, if you skip all the flashbacks that show how the character is so much like naruto[including the haku ones and such..you know, the repeated ones ]all you get is about 13-15 mins if you're lucky, of new footage. There's also the long periods of silence where the camera just pans for awhile...I don't know.. I guess I've just grown so impatient with it all. Also the fillers have all been some pointless body guard mission... which I'm sick of. The show has become a new pokemon.. cept with ninjas.The last episode I actually liked was the Shino mission. Another thing.. why do they have to do that screen split in every episode to show how shocked everyone is[sometimes it seems it's just because. Lazy animators. lol]?hell they even showed Akamaru before. Am I the only one who's gotten sick of the lack of progression, how dragged out the episodes are, and flashbacks?


 Sorry if that all sounded like bitching and moaning, but all that's really getting to me. Yea, I know what I might get, stop watching it, wait till spring, and so on;but I don't want to miss something that was actually worth it.  That was not intended to sound like a filler bitch.The fillers are only part of the problem.


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 3, 2005)

*yawn*

Sometimes I wonder why some people still watch the show at all...


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 3, 2005)

Just read the manga if you're so sick of it, my friend.


----------



## TGC (Dec 3, 2005)

^^yeah thats what I did....


----------



## Key (Dec 4, 2005)

How lame can the fillers get with their ideals?


----------



## fuku9394 (Dec 4, 2005)

im new so bare with me.....i really just got one question that id love to be answered...

Why would someone f*** up an anime soooo much that was once great that everyone loved, and would sit there waiting for the download to finish every week, and litterly throw it into the pits of being utterly rubbish? (actually rubbish is considered a nice word to explain the fillers but anyway that will have to do) and are going to give us more of this stuff for another 4-5 months??? geez....i really dont know what they are thinking....or maybe they just dumb like naruto.......but by the looks of it, even worse than him :S 

i dont know, maybe they think, cos they've got such a good success in bleach that they no longer have to care about how people feel about naruto....either way i think its stupid, i mean its not like they dont have a decent story line they can follow up on to make it great again....

sorry i know im whining, but it just pisses me off on why they would turn a great anime, into something thats soo bad that by the time they do go back to the real story line, they have driven majority of naruto fans away...... or am i just talking rubbish here? :S :S :S


----------



## Lunasakuramoon (Dec 4, 2005)

3 wordseses..
fillers. suck. ass.
>.<


----------



## sasuke711 (Dec 4, 2005)

I actually dont HATE the fillers. 

I actually watch them but there's a lot of funny parts that you cant see in real characters (like neji). And I personally think there's many NaruHina for naruhina fans. (like the picnic, hug, naruto saying hinata could become a good wife, all those)

I like the opening song too. XD

EDIT: Oh and, I actually liked the eps about that old lady. xD Very funny parts, and odd characters. xD (Like neji turning bright red )


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 4, 2005)

Man that ghost episode sucked!!!!!! I only see the fillers for possible new jutsus,..but jeez yuck


----------



## Geat_Masta (Dec 5, 2005)

there should a filler where naruto is struggling with a fingertrap, i did that for a week once, it was hard to eat, then my sister just cut the fingertrap


----------



## Takekura (Dec 7, 2005)

Oh!
There is nothing wrong with episode 139!!
Good storyline and graphic!!!
Not one of the filler episode!!!!


----------



## FEFFRock (Dec 7, 2005)

THe fillers aren't that bad, infact several have been enjoyable.


----------



## monkeyninjahuzah (Dec 9, 2005)

Idk why you guys bother with analyzing the filler.  I swear, all my friends that watch this said I'm not watching the stupid filler but they all eventually watch a couple eps of it.  I don't understand.  Why would you go watch something that's prolly going to be crap and dissapoint you.  I'M VERY PROUD TO SAY, I haven't seen a single ep of this filler or read anything about what it's about.  I just read ppl's complaints when I'm thinking how I want the filler to end.


----------



## Ishikawa (Dec 10, 2005)

I found few filler episodes funny, but the rest of them suck. I dunno why I keep watching them. Maybe I just wanna see all episodes...


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Dec 10, 2005)

I think some fillers are funny and some not. But the reason why I watch is because I every filler that comes I am hoping for some decent fights or see if someone is learning something new.


----------



## Broleta (Dec 15, 2005)

I like the most recent filler arc and next weeks ep should be good with narutos death and all  i want to see how they pull this off


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Dec 15, 2005)

Naruto's death... Like they can scare us like that...


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Dec 15, 2005)

Alia_Atreides said:
			
		

> Naruto's death... Like they can scare us like that...



agreed, its so pathetic, that did however work for me in fma but thats a different story, coz a friend let it slip and said "i hate the ending" and there is a lot of dieing and reviving etc.... 

but it doesnt work in naruto, same for "z0mg th3 m1ss10ns 4r3 4ll A r4nk, s00000000 d!ff!cult"


----------



## -GoW- (Dec 16, 2005)

*Enough...It hurts...*

Why the crappy unstopable fillers? The story stopped at episode 134 or 135. We're in episode 164 and supposably this will go on until spring. I ask... why? Are they aiming for 50+ episodes with fillers? This is insane to say the least. If only they created a nice long filler with no repercussions on the manga story... ok. But these are nothing but crappy stories with no action or points of interest. At least for me. I don't like to read manga (I only read Naruto manga because I want to know the development of the story) and I love Naruto anime, thats why this is bugging me so much. They are stretching and stretching... It makes me sick when I think about the fact that probably, the things im reading in the manga right now, will only be in anime one year from now. Quality... not quantity. Of course they want the exploit the Naruto marketing as much as possible so they stretch things... but... damm. If Naruto aired everyday... ok... 40 episodes of fillers... bad... but its only a month and a half. But its a 20 minute episode per week... I do agree, there must be fillers but 4...6... episodes are enough. Raiga's filler was not that bad, it had some action some jokes some drama... they could have stretched that, with a bigger fight with Neji involved and whatever, do a two episode filler mostly comic after that, just to clear the air, and get on track with the main plot.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Dec 16, 2005)

That's some location you got there mate.

I don't like the fillers much either, but what can you do?


----------



## Potentialflip (Dec 16, 2005)

Guess what?! If you ran the Studio. You would have to be switching back and forth between the main storyline and the filler. Most of us understand why this had to be done. The manga has to go ahead so that we won't get fillers so quickly when the story gets back on track. Right now the story is only 43 (44 this week) chapters ahead from where the story left off. If you want to be nitpicky maybe even a little bit more because of a certain side story. The way I see things shows could average around 3-4 chapters a show. So we may only get a season filled with the original story before we get a filler episode. But yes do rant but do understand. It doesn't help. Just go out and exercise.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 16, 2005)

Meh it's been a sad year=unstoppable fillers and predictable manga


----------



## uncanny_sama (Dec 17, 2005)

naruto just should have had a season stop
at least then somebody would  have had the time to think of a decent filler storyline


----------



## korohitori (Dec 19, 2005)

Let's see... some of the anime fillers are okay, especially the ones that have nothing to do with Sasuke or Orochimaru because Naruto and his group don't wind up there anyway. I just hope that they won't cancel Naruto because of its filler arc like Rurouni Kenshin...


----------



## -GoW- (Dec 19, 2005)

I find strange the fact that they keep bringing filler after filler, week after week. Don't they stop to think? I wish some of them open their eyes and say "Maybe that's enough..."


----------



## Rosa_Gigantea (Dec 19, 2005)

I just finished episode 164; and while I hate the fillers I feel that if I don't see every single episode of Naruto... I don't know. I just won't like it. (Maybe I'm a masochist deep down. @.@)

I think the fillers are slowly killing me.


----------



## Rosa_Gigantea (Dec 19, 2005)

-GoW- said:
			
		

> I find strange the fact that they keep bringing filler after filler, week after week. Don't they stop to think? I wish some of them open their eyes and say "Maybe that's enough..."



Maybe because it's so popular they think they should kill it a little? I don't know; I think we have 15 more to go... (Kakashi Gaiden! Hurry! *head-desk*)


----------



## MegamanXZero (Dec 20, 2005)

I can't stand it anymore :'(
How many episodes before the real stuff begins ??
The agony! The agony !


----------



## Jordan1138 (Dec 21, 2005)

you are all still forgeting the real reason for the filler arcs....its to allow the manga to get ahead of the anime.
and one more important fact is that if there is no filler, the real story doesnt seem as good.


----------



## Even (Dec 21, 2005)

Anyone got the count on how many filler episodes left??? Isn't it about 20 or so???


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 21, 2005)

^No, like 12 or 13, and this is till Part 2.

Kakashi Gaiden, which isn't filler, should start before that.


----------



## Masaki (Dec 21, 2005)

Potentialflip said:
			
		

> Guess what?! If you ran the Studio. You would have to be switching back and forth between the main storyline and the filler. Most of us understand why this had to be done. The manga has to go ahead so that we won't get fillers so quickly when the story gets back on track. Right now the story is only 43 (44 this week) chapters ahead from where the story left off. If you want to be nitpicky maybe even a little bit more because of a certain side story. The way I see things shows could average around 3-4 chapters a show. So we may only get a season filled with the original story before we get a filler episode. But yes do rant but do understand. It doesn't help. Just go out and exercise.



If I ran the studio, I'd do what happens in One Piece:  Show the episodes, but just go slowly.  I'm sure many people who watch it have noticed that the episodes go very slowly, sometimes at a 1:1 chapter:episode rate.  Fillers are sometimes needed here and there, but I guess it's hard to stick fillers into the middle of Naruto arcs.


----------



## Duality (Dec 22, 2005)

Masaki said:
			
		

> If I ran the studio, I'd do what happens in One Piece:  Show the episodes, but just go slowly.  I'm sure many people who watch it have noticed that the episodes go very slowly, sometimes at a 1:1 chapter:episode rate.  Fillers are sometimes needed here and there, but I guess it's hard to stick fillers into the middle of Naruto arcs.


Its not that the episodes go slow in One Piece.There are different several factors:

1)A chapter in One Piece has much much more content than one in Naruto.In short much more things are happening.

Naruto is soooo slow sometimes...and it hurts the anime.

For instance the Chidori vs Rasengan moment covers 2 chapters...and the moment is less than a minute total...

2)Its on the brains of an animation group to know when to add fillers.
For instance:

Episode 167 in One Piece is only chapter 254.They have added filler in the part of how to get Going Merry back in the water a pretty entertaining one of I may add.While the manga just got over that part.

3)Oda doesn't take monthly and weekly breaks like Kishimoto.Right now without the breaks Naruto would have reached 300 chapters for sure.


----------



## DareDevilGuy (Dec 22, 2005)

I've seen some of the people discussing here, and they make soem valid points, but, my opinion is, if you base something of a manga, stick with the manga storyline, filling the time and succes with other episodes, just make the bigger fans turn away from it, if you know what I mean


----------



## Even (Dec 22, 2005)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> ^No, like 12 or 13, and this is till Part 2.
> 
> Kakashi Gaiden, which isn't filler, should start before that.


then, if we assume they'll make the Kakashi Gaiden longer than in the manga, we'll probably see it sometime in the end of January right?


----------



## Leen (Dec 24, 2005)

Why do they have to get a title that has nothing to do with the episode?


----------



## therealultimatepower (Dec 24, 2005)

*Naruto turned in to Scoobie Doo*

Is the ghost arc finished yet?  Damn them for ripping off Scoobie Doo, an AMERICAN cartoon.  If they wanted the whole gang, they should have at least had Akamaru or Pakkun.  At least then they wouldn't be beating around the bush.  I swear, if in the end the ghost is just some old guy in a costume that says, "And I would have gotten away with it if it weren't for you meddling kids!"  I will fly to Japan and punch Kishimoto in the face.


----------



## GSurge (Dec 24, 2005)

Kishimoto has nothing to do with these episodes, you know.


----------



## Nihonjin (Dec 24, 2005)

therealultimatepower said:
			
		

> Is the ghost arc finished yet?  Damn them for ripping off Scoobie Doo, an AMERICAN cartoon.  If they wanted the whole gang, they should have at least had Akamaru or Pakkun.  At least then they wouldn't be beating around the bush.  I swear, if in the end the ghost is just some old guy in a costume that says, "And I would have gotten away with it if it weren't for you meddling kids!"  I will fly to Japan and punch Kishimoto in the face.



I actually like this filler....
And no its not done yet


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 24, 2005)

Did they get chased through repeating scenery yet?!


----------



## dreamt (Dec 24, 2005)

Megaharrison said:
			
		

> Did they get chased through repeating scenery yet?!



 

I like this filler, though it's slowly taking away screen time from Neji.


----------



## nwoppertje (Dec 25, 2005)

Didn't anyone noticed that greyish guy ripping off Gaara's jutsu's?
Blasphemy I say! Blasphemy!
*goes down to Studio Pierrot with Angy Mob With Torches*

Ripping off Gaara's Sabaku Kyuu/Sousou....


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 25, 2005)

GSurge said:
			
		

> Kishimoto has nothing to do with these episodes, you know.


True. In fact, the anime all together.


----------



## bellwizy (Dec 25, 2005)

so any guesses when KG starts?


----------



## Slips (Dec 25, 2005)

Pakkun has had his part in the arc 

Like a few others (most tbh) i'm finding this filler quite enjoyable its got a bit of everything intreasting enemy ninja "stone ninja" (even if they are ripping off others moves) hey thats kakashi . It has a few plot twists oh it actually has a plot too and the fights have thus far been entertaning.

If they keep this standard up the wait till the main arc kicks in is a crap load easier


----------



## therealultimatepower (Dec 25, 2005)

Well of course this filler is easier to swallow than the rest.  They freaking copied Scoobie Doo, and that show has been around for ages (and they brought it back too).  All they need now is a Mystery Machine and a talking dog (Pakkun).  They'll probably have teenage mutant ninja turtles in the next arc.


----------



## Deidara (Dec 27, 2005)

I?m getting this feeling of frustration ...

It?s NOT that I BITCH about fillers. I dont even watch them.
But I have already nightmares like:

Episode 221 title revealed!: Wow! The actioness!
A random team consisting of Kakashi, Shikamaru and Hinata have
to rescue the adoptive son of a daimyou of the plastic bag country!

Episode 579 title revealed!: Omfg! Massive Rasengan use!
Naruto, Sakura and SHINO?s Dad have the mission to get back a girls diary
to save the Wasteland Biotoxic country! Wow!

Episode 1188 title revealed!: ... red clouds on black coats, .. could they be?!
Yeah. Very well. It?s time. Sasori and Deidara are coming to sand village.

( The problem with episode 1188 is, that everybody in this forum will be
at least 40 and will have 2 kids. )

Of course that was just a sick post to get rid of my frustration.


----------



## vanh (Dec 27, 2005)

yeah lol. all those fillers really pissed me off.i can't stand the way things happening in those damn fillers. i stopped watching it from episode135 or so.


----------



## -GoW- (Dec 27, 2005)

Deidara said:
			
		

> Episode 579 title revealed!: Omfg! Massive Rasengan use!
> Naruto, Sakura and SHINO?s Dad have the mission to get back a girls diary
> to save the Wasteland Biotoxic country! Wow!



Lol... The Wasteland Biotoxic Country.


----------



## bajskorv (Dec 29, 2005)

so does anybody know when 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kakashi Gaiden


 begins. 
or any guesses.   

i would guess late februari








EDIT: who tell hell neg repped me.


----------



## nwoppertje (Dec 29, 2005)

Whaha! You too?

To the Neg Repper:
Biatch? Yo momma! (your rep went neutral anyways, but calling someone 'biatch' without even have the balls to leave your name....says enough about the size of your penis)

And I still think stonedude is ripping off Gaara's jutsu's! 

I think KG will start probably in March or something...at least...I hope


----------



## bajskorv (Dec 29, 2005)

he said biatch to me to! whoever it is you are a damn coward!  

and about the fillers next episode is going to be a one hour special, right?


----------



## vanh (Dec 29, 2005)

who the hell said 'biatch' to me?


----------



## Konoha (Jan 1, 2006)

guys now fillers are diying


----------



## Deidara (Jan 1, 2006)

@ neg repper:

what is a "biathc"?
I SURELY know what a "biatch" is, but since youd did not concentrate in
elementary school, you lack penis and grammar.


----------



## darkneshieca_NejiFan (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm looking forwards to the story. I don't know how it'll end. The fillers are kinda fun. But, i hate thinking that they fail almost every mission Naruto is in so far. But i'm kinda anti-fillers 'coz i think that they'll ruin the story. (my opinion)


----------



## yummysasuke (Jan 2, 2006)

The damn fillers are soo pointless. At one point, I even contemplated stop watching/reading Naruto overall. But thanks so to the stupid fillers that I hate oh so very much!, I started reading the manga and it revived my love for Naruto!


----------



## The_Lemming (Jan 2, 2006)

I gave up on them, I watched them till the end of the Naruto/Team 8 fillers and then gave up.  I hated Sasame from the first fillers and I was constantly wishing for her death throughout it.  I wonder if viz will license the fillers, I mean they are really irrelevant.


----------



## -GoW- (Jan 2, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> who the hell said 'biatch' to me?




Same happened to me.

But I don't give a crap about that. "Uh... he neg rep me.... uh....". If he punched me in the face... that would be a lot worst. 

To the neg rep - Get some real hobbies and you won't feel the need to neg rep without purpose.


----------



## Honda-Tohru (Jan 3, 2006)

I read somewhere (dont remember where exactly) that fillers would
end after 7 weeks from now (would be start of march )
does someone know if this is true??


----------



## purplechipmunk (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm fairly certain most everyone hates fillers  Does anyone know when they'll end? I know that it was posted on the news place here a few months ago... but I don't remember when, and I would like very much to mark it on my calendar...


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Jan 3, 2006)

purplechipmunk said:
			
		

> I'm fairly certain most everyone hates fillers  Does anyone know when they'll end? I know that it was posted on the news place here a few months ago... but I don't remember when, and I would like very much to mark it on my calendar...



Septembre 2006 17th ..


----------



## jboekel (Jan 3, 2006)

Well, this "arc" (if you may call it that way, imo it isn't worth the title) is a bit enjoyable, but the animation still sucks, these screencaps come from 164 & 165;


​


{SIG}
{SIG}
{SIG}


----------



## ramenluver (Jan 3, 2006)

its disgusting to look at


----------



## zyphere (Jan 3, 2006)

Lol, I didn't pay enough attention to the animation to notice screwups like that.

But yeah, this arc right now isn't too bad I suppose. It at the very least has, to some extent, a plot to it.


----------



## Judgement (Jan 4, 2006)

When Kakashi, Tenten and Neji were all monkey-like. That was the funniest thing... EVER XD

PERSIMMON JUICE!!!!!


----------



## Fire101 (Jan 5, 2006)

I think 166 has to be the worst episode ever. The art sucked, the animation sucked, and the story was retarded.  And the fake death was just pathetic. No one is going to even think the guy would die from 2 shuriken in his shoulder.


----------



## CS-LAND (Jan 5, 2006)

I am starting to wonder if they do this on purpose...I mean come on, you need to struggle to make such bad animation/story whatever...The special 166 and 167 is one of the suckiest things I have ever seen!

I really don't understand it...how they make it so bad...as I said they WANT to make it bad...I dont see no other way.


----------



## James (Jan 5, 2006)

It is pretty impressive, giving absolutely abysmal characters high power jutsus they couldn't even hope to pull off (mass Kage Bunshin for that guy? I don't think so), actually having real ghosts, tying up a plot they'd put a decent amount of effort into in such a stupid way. Don't even get me started on the guy with the glasses (I love the way he managed to fall into that stream of water, while sitting on all 4's in front of it).

I'd literally rather watch that Konohamaru recap episode of flashbacks from earlier on in the series than this again.


----------



## Peliqua (Jan 6, 2006)

The_Lemming said:
			
		

> I gave up on them, I watched them till the end of the Naruto/Team 8 fillers and then gave up.  I hated Sasame from the first fillers and I was constantly wishing for her death throughout it.  I wonder if viz will license the fillers, I mean they are really irrelevant.



The vast majority of North American viewers probably won't even know there IS a manga, so they won't distinguish between filler and normal storyline. It'll all be the same to them, and if that means VIZ can make money off extra episodes, they'll do it. Expect some Miracle Curry in English, too. 



			
				Fire101 said:
			
		

> I think 166 has to be the worst episode ever. The art sucked, the animation sucked, and the story was retarded.  And the fake death was just pathetic. No one is going to even think the guy would die from 2 shuriken in his shoulder.



Well, Kakashi thought that Zabuza died from one needle in the neck, remember? It only takes a few well-placed weapons.


And yes, Persimmon Juice>everyone.


----------



## Honda-Tohru (Jan 7, 2006)

Ummm....soo will fillers end by the start of march?


----------



## Nara Shikamaru (Jan 9, 2006)

wow... i was going to ask how the fillers were doing... 

i'm starting to get a lot less excited about my 26 episode filler marathon...

a LOT less...

FUDGE!!!!


----------



## Seany (Jan 9, 2006)

lmao those pictures are too funny


----------



## rosesmary (Jan 10, 2006)

I don't watch manga so I don't know anything about the fillers until recently. Now I know about them, then I can understand why some episodes seem to be stupid and unable to understand. For example, the filler of Jiraya, naruto and Sakura go to the rice country: why Arasi and someone (forget the name) have to disguise themselves as Oro and Kabuto. Hope they will end soon


----------



## Megaharrison (Jan 11, 2006)

Peliqua said:
			
		

> The vast majority of North American viewers probably won't even know there IS a manga, so they won't distinguish between filler and normal storyline. It'll all be the same to them, and if that means VIZ can make money off extra episodes, they'll do it. Expect some Miracle Curry in English, too.



I'm amazed at how even still people bash the dub. I am disgusted and fed up with Nara Animation...Enough already.

However, I doubt Viz will show the fillers. It could destroy the series to many viewers in North America like it has to so many here. And by the point the dub reaches 135, we'll be well out of this filler nightmare (unless Nara Animation pulls a Rurouni Kenshin).


----------



## aaasss (Jan 12, 2006)

people
im too lazy to look through this whole thread, WHEN THE HELL WILL THESE END, I THOUGHT AFTER THE STUPID BIRD COUNTRY THING, WHICH WAS SO LONG, AND SO BORING, IT WOULD FINALLY BE OVER

but after all that, naruto skips a week, and then it goes to another filler?


----------



## Kaki (Jan 16, 2006)

*Optimistic and false theory of the fillers quality....*

It would seem like they did get drunk as Dattebayo says. And I had thought that the fillers could have been a fine oppertunity to take to leway to do some realy alsome things...or at least cool stuff that they could not do while following the manga. I do give them credit for doing some stupid shit...could be used in AMVs perahpts...but what I realy hope is that they Let their kids work on Naruto fillers, while they got together, whent to the arcade, spa, golf, ect. and brainstormed new ways to stretch out the manga for the 2ed part of naruto. and Got to work panning and animating the shit out of it....so they could take their time and produce some beefed up, superbly animated Naruto...But alas why do that when You can sit back and work on another show or eat ice cream all day.......
So you could dicuss that or your ideas what hapend to the show's production.....whatever....


----------



## PinkNinj4 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're kind of rambling in your post. But I guess I get what you're saying. 
They can't brainstorm real awesome stuff because they don't have the time-- to take the time. The fillers aren't supposed to be well thought out, that's why they're called 'fillers'. Filling low quality crap eps inbetween the original story goodness that is Naruto. Also I'm sure the animators have a life of their own, they can't spend _ALL_ of their time on Naruto.
Enduring these filler episodes makes the wait for when part 2 starts to be way more hyped up and exciteing. Aren't you just gonna be so happy you'de die when part 2 finally begins?!


----------



## Kaki (Jan 17, 2006)

Yea, captializing on the anticipation is great, but it would be the best it they had something special to show for all the time without real naruto.....


----------



## PinkNinj4 (Jan 17, 2006)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> Yea, captializing on the anticipation is great, but it would be the best it they had something special to show for all the time without real naruto.....



Fanservice episodes.. but good fanservice. Not that Naturo x Hinata they keep stressing on >.> it's getting old. Or more comedic stuff! noone forgets comedic stuff. Also that way they don't have to think of some "interesting" plot that ties in with people acknowledging Naruto. Like always. Lets hope for more comedy..


----------



## legan (Jan 17, 2006)

What we need to do is get the producer people, trap them in the basement and force them to get on with the actual Naruto.


----------



## PinkNinj4 (Jan 17, 2006)

Bloodloss said:
			
		

> What we need to do is get the producer people, trap them in the basement and force them to get on with the actual Naruto.



Okay, Okay.. got connections? we need a few plane tickets to japan, a few shurikens, and the Producers address.


----------



## legan (Jan 17, 2006)

Ok so my plan is pretty much flawed from take off but you got to admit it was at least an idea.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 17, 2006)

I just wish they would've went into trying to explain some issues that the manga would probably never delve into.  That would've helped with the relevancy of the fillers.


----------



## legan (Jan 17, 2006)

We're getting the Kakashi Gaiden right?


----------



## Insipidipity (Jan 17, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> I just wish they would've went into trying to explain some issues that the manga would probably never delve into.  That would've helped with the relevancy of the fillers.


Same.  Somewhat like they did for Haku and Kimimaro.

I mean geeze, its not like Kishimoto created an airtight story with no room for filling in.


----------



## Auron (Jan 17, 2006)

All the filler episodes have been terrible so far...they're just too random and have nothing to do with the anime. They also start off each filler arc too slow talking forever about pointless shit then end it too quickly making the ending episode look rushed and stupid. No comment on the animation quality . I still dl them tho just for the hell of it.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 17, 2006)

> Somewhat like they did for Haku and Kimimaro.


 yea, beocse for characters like these, once they die their gone...and the more you can cram into their existance, in a good way the better.....


----------



## Kaki (Jan 17, 2006)

Well, the filler only hurt the anime downlads a bit....


----------



## legan (Jan 18, 2006)

Are we getting the Kakashi backstory bit though in sweetastic anime form?


----------



## hakke (Jan 18, 2006)

T2004 said:
			
		

> But i must admit, Yugioh has the best filler arcs i've ever seen in an anime, but then again, that anime was VERY different from its manga.



Even if its different... the writters obviously knew having comedic episodes wont cut it for six months and 1 year of fillers... so they weaved a decent story with memorable scenes and actual character development(sure the series actually took little space to do it,so it was perfect for them) and many prefer the filler to some of the canon arcs.

The ending duel was also changed... and its so much better than the rushed one in the manga.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 18, 2006)

T2004 said:
			
		

> But i must admit, Yugioh has the best filler arcs i've ever seen in an anime, but then again, that anime was VERY different from its manga.



Gensomaden Saiyuki had pretty good fillers too. Everything from ep26 onwards were non canon and I never realized it until last week!:amazed  Of course, they had help from the mangaka.


----------



## lo0p (Jan 19, 2006)

Does anyone know when these fillers will end?  I remember some announcement about how there's going to be two seasons of fillers or something like that but I don't even know when the Naruto season ends or begins.

The thing that REALLY bugs me about the fillers is that if anything cool happens, it really didn't happen.  The fillers can take you in one direction, like giving a character a really cool attack or having something happen between two characters that should bring them closer together.  Then when the anime finally catches up with the manga they'll have to follow the manga story and it'll be like certain events that happened in the filler never really happened.


----------



## NiknudStunod (Jan 19, 2006)

I don't read the manga and the "filler" episodes can be very bad or funny and decent.  I might be one of the only people that actually like this last one about cooking, but then I am more a ramen fan then a naruto one :amazed


----------



## Mojin (Jan 19, 2006)

lo0p said:
			
		

> Does anyone know when these fillers will end?  I remember some announcement about how there's going to be two seasons of fillers or something like that but I don't even know when the Naruto season ends or begins.



there is an announcement on this, here it is
舞-乙HiME 第15话 「 リカ、泣く。」 (640x480 DivX521).avi
and it says



> we can safely assume that Part 2 of the anime should start with a new opening/ending so it would make perfect sense for it to start right after the end of this season (a season = 26 episodes).
> 
> Assuming that from now on the anime will keep a regular pace, that day is scheduled to be April 12th.
> 
> ...


----------



## 4:20 (Jan 19, 2006)

oi, the anime team should of begged kishi/shounen jump or whoever to let them do fillers based on the rookies/team gai becoming chuunin or something like that.


----------



## IBU (Jan 19, 2006)

The worst fillers had to be the Raiga saga, it seemed to drag on forever.


----------



## TheVileOne (Jan 20, 2006)

Even when the fillers are over, I'm sure you guys will have something to complain about.


----------



## bellwizy (Jan 20, 2006)

his ultimate jutsu rasengan a move that almost killed kabuto and broke a water tower on *FREKING NOODLES!!!!*


----------



## Orochimaru28 (Jan 21, 2006)

funkmasterswede said:
			
		

> The worst fillers had to be the Raiga saga, it seemed to drag on forever.




Dude I definatly agree that saga was about soup and nothing else. Nothing was accomplished at all.


----------



## Orochimaru28 (Jan 21, 2006)

*Paitence...*

I heard that there is going to be a few weeks of fillers. They aren't starting up the Akatsuki or Orochimaru series.

Soo i guess i feel bad for myself and many others who have no paitence....


----------



## Tbowl (Jan 21, 2006)

I actually thought the fillers were decent until the Raiga arc. At least the Rice Country series had some decent story meat behind it.  Tiger Mizuki and Raiga must be two of the ugliest character designs to date, at least in Naruto.  The other recent series were just plain boring and lacked an interesting story and creativity.  

I rather have stupid one episode stories than drawn out series that lacks originality.


----------



## Shadowscar (Jan 22, 2006)

TheHolyDarkness said:
			
		

> Ok, due to the countless threads about the quality of fillers being made and the constant remarks even in other threads about the fillers, I'm going ahead and keep this as filler discussion thread. Of course you can still make threads about the new episodes, but if the thread revolves around "I don't like fillers because..." or "I like fillers because..." please post it here. Here you can vent your anger towards the anime team story writers or praise them, whatever you prefer, just stop spawning fillers "like/dislike" discussions everywhere. IMPORTANT: Only in this thread you're allowed to post manga spoilers in tags, remember ONLY here. This will stay as a sticky until the fillers are over.
> Thanks. Arigatou. Merci. Grazie. // Axass
> 
> :chs Episode 139::
> ...


I want the story to start to.


----------



## Sith_Lightning_no_Jutsu (Jan 22, 2006)

Well, who knows, Kishimoto might have it alls et up, and the Akatsuki leader is a cooking-nin like the villians in the previous filler. 


Does that mean somewhere there is a "Village hidden in the Frying Pan"?


----------



## AsunA (Jan 22, 2006)

There might be O_o"

Sow.. we have to wait.. for.. 12 weeks??? T_T


----------



## uncanny_sama (Jan 23, 2006)

i wonder if kishi even knows how much nara animation have fucked up naruto


----------



## Hinano (Jan 23, 2006)

LOL I just reached the Mizuki fillers (ep 142) and I can't get myself to watch him. Don't you hate when annoying minor bad guys come back and YOu're like damn dude just go die (its like the whole kikyo thing in inuyasha...shinuwarui  loL)

I noticed most fillers have a pattern of
-LOTS OF STUPID GAGS you never see in regular episodes
-Sakura being extra bitchy to Naruto
-Naruto spitting out more cheesy catchphrases than usual
-Lots of flashbacks we saw 20 times already
-Attention given to minor characters
-Bad animation (lmao)


----------



## Chas3265 (Jan 24, 2006)

Anyone have a guess at how many filler episodes are left?


----------



## Firestarter (Jan 24, 2006)

Well one a week for about 10-12 weeks.....11 or 12?


----------



## Chas3265 (Jan 24, 2006)

So about 10-12 episodes left? Damn.


----------



## James (Jan 24, 2006)

I can't help but notice there's been no upcoming episode titles released recently, which is a bit odd. Anyone know where to get them?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2006)

Fillers with help form the manga ka are not so much fillers....


----------



## SasukeFX (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Takekura (Jan 24, 2006)

The filler will just last until end of the March!!
So, we will watch the brand new season of NARUTO by April 2006!!!


----------



## nicolas932 (Jan 25, 2006)

*SUCH HORRIBLE FILLERS PLXOOOR*

In my humble opinion, these fillers have been HORRIBLE, with no exeptions. Character development has no depth, with motivations seeming ridiculous, unbelivable plain and dumb. Almost no use of ninjutsu, no improvement from the main characters. In fact, im bored (almost sick) of naruto looking like an idiot. Besides there are so many incongruences in power hierarchy; i mean, he was able to stand to kabuto, had a kickass fight with sasuke and then got owned by almost every weakling in the fillers... Instead of actually using those chapters to add depth to the series, maybe focusing on some secondary characters or past events, we have been watching something awful, boring, too plain, too simple. It seems that they were aiming for a 3 year old audience. 
OH, and the art and animation, COULDNT BE WORSE!!!!


----------



## RealaMoreno (Jan 25, 2006)

Lol every 5 minutes someone asks "When's the fillers gonna be over." It'll be over when it's over.


----------



## choinkees (Jan 25, 2006)

nicolas932 said:
			
		

> In fact, im bored (almost sick) of naruto looking like an idiot.


Especially when it's pointed out like this?


----------



## spanishsamurai (Jan 26, 2006)

*Somebody* please give me a filler of something that happened during the gap after Naruto left Konoha and/or something in the world of Naruto, but without the usual charecters and villages. Such as a filler about somebody like Naruto & gang in the hidden rain village/hidden mist village who experiances things that happen in the usual fillers with brief background things that happen about what happens in the story thus far.


----------



## Hana (Jan 26, 2006)

I have offically given the fillers this theme song.....

This is the arc that never ends
yes it goes on and on my friends..
some people started watching it not knowing what it was
now it'll continue showing forever just because.....
(repeat til the end of time)


----------



## Megaharrison (Jan 26, 2006)

Yeah...Fillers are bad m'kay.


----------



## Mojin (Jan 26, 2006)

what episode did the fillers start at, are they just this season or what. when did they stop following the Manga to do the fillers...


----------



## Kayuuko (Jan 26, 2006)

Since episode 136


----------



## Mojin (Jan 26, 2006)

136... so when Naruto, Jiraiya, and Sakura go to Orochimarus place is all fillers.
I would have guessed they started when Shino, Neji, Hinata, and Naruto searched for that bug

well now that I think about it, when they went to Orochimarus it was pointless....


----------



## choinkees (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeah it was pretty pointless, though from memory we did at least get to see Sakura's determination to finally improve and become Tsunade's apprentice.

Unfortunately we don't see any of that growth during the other fillers (well, there was one mini scene somewhere I think where she was healing a small animal (and Lee spoils the moment?).. can't remember though).


----------



## Naruto_Rasengan (Jan 27, 2006)

fillers are pointless they piss every1 off and i hope they die


----------



## eight tails demon (Jan 27, 2006)

168 had to be the most horrendous peice of naruto anime ive seen yet

The whole ramen thing was absolutely retarded.

so looke like itll be end of march till we get our live action fix though people were hopeful about the new filler arc.


----------



## son_michael (Jan 27, 2006)

as im sure everyone here knows, the latest episode to air{169} was awsome, I truly think that this filler arc is going to be great, then we get kakashi gaiden and then we say goodbye to the fillers


----------



## D-angelLissa (Jan 28, 2006)

I don't think the fillers are horrible. Yes some of the plots are beyond stupid, but some of them are okay. The other option would have been no Naruto for several months T-T.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 28, 2006)

Wow these are still going on? Well i gave up after Sasuke beat naruto so somone please PM me when they show quility eps again...thanks


----------



## Mojin (Jan 28, 2006)

I got to agree, Episode 168 was pretty bad.... but 169 was pretty good.
I really don't have a problem with the fillers to much, I would rather watch them than no Naruto at all....but I think they could have made them better, and it looks like hey finally did in 169


----------



## MrSpew (Feb 1, 2006)

Is Naruto still shit?  Left it around episode 150 or so, because it was utter, utter rubbish.

Cheers.


----------



## McAleeCh (Feb 1, 2006)

MrSpew said:
			
		

> Is Naruto still shit?  Left it around episode 150 or so, because it was utter, utter rubbish.
> 
> Cheers.



Come back around episode 175-177ish. You may have to wait a couple of episodes, but that's roughly when the show will start following the manga continuity again with the start of a short Gaiden (and a few preceeding events which will most likely be tacked onto the end of the final filler arc). Right now the Gaiden seems likely to start in 177, but could start in 176 depending on how much they stretch it out, since it's likely to be either 3 or 4 episodes. =P And episode 180 should (from what we've heard from the studio) mark beginning of the first 'proper' arc after the Gaiden.

Hope that was helpful!


----------



## SLEDGE (Feb 1, 2006)

180... and thats about when the fillers are done
you can see at the ep 169 dubbed by DB that they wrote that it is 11 eps left of fillers


----------



## McAleeCh (Feb 1, 2006)

SLEDGE said:
			
		

> 180... and thats about when the fillers are done
> you can see at the ep 169 dubbed by DB that they wrote that it is 11 eps left of fillers



True, but they're forgetting the Gaiden, there. The studio, to my knowledge, have confirmed that the Gaiden will be animated, and that the Timeskip starts at the beginning of next season (Episode 180). Logically, that would mean the Gaiden would start at around episode 176/177-ish, slotting in right before the timeskip and ending the current season.

Plus, 11 more weeks was last week's estimate, anyway. From this week onward it's only 10 weeks (starting today) until ep. 180. Minus the Gaiden from this, and you're only looking at around 7-8 weeks of filler before the manga continuity begins again.


----------



## James (Feb 2, 2006)

SLEDGE said:
			
		

> 180... and thats about when the fillers are done
> you can see at the ep 169 dubbed by DB that they wrote that it is 11 eps left of fillers



You know DB don't even know when it's ending either right? Their episodes left thing is just an estimate, the Gaiden will very likely come before April.


----------



## alexssj (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm not watching naruto untill the REAL eps starts - i love the manga!


----------



## Continuity (Feb 4, 2006)

McAleeCh said:
			
		

> True, but they're forgetting the Gaiden, there. The studio, to my knowledge, have confirmed that the Gaiden will be animated, and that the Timeskip starts at the beginning of next season (Episode 180). Logically, that would mean the Gaiden would start at around episode 176/177-ish, slotting in right before the timeskip and ending the current season.
> 
> Plus, 11 more weeks was last week's estimate, anyway. From this week onward it's only 10 weeks (starting today) until ep. 180. Minus the Gaiden from this, and you're only looking at around 7-8 weeks of filler before the manga continuity begins again.



Ummm, wouldn't season 8 start on Episode 183?  Season 7 started on 157, and 157+26 = 183.  182/7 = 26.


----------



## Evil_ciller (Feb 4, 2006)

what the hell was the point of Episode 168?
nothing important to the story did happen in that ep.


----------



## Suspect (Feb 5, 2006)

168 provided a nice chuckle and giggle though ^^.


----------



## Naruto_Rasengan (Feb 5, 2006)

lol! they are fillers there is no point to them


----------



## Hinano (Feb 5, 2006)

fillers can be a fun break sometimes just for kicks and giggles
although I admit I enjoy the 1 ep fillers (like the cooking or the gai/lee impersonators) stuff more than when they actually "Attempt" at trying to make a story by creating some retarded connection to Akatsuki or Orochimaru


----------



## tomr (Feb 8, 2006)

One thing fillers can do is develop characters further. The reason I dont like them is because the characters seem to go back to how they were when naruto first started. They dont seem to be at all changed by the context of the actual storyline so far. Thats why, id rather they didnt exist. Naruto should be more mature by now, but the fillers make him look stupid, where as I believe he wouldnt be so, in a normal episode.


----------



## rabadab (Feb 8, 2006)

omg..a year of complete angst and painnn is over really, really soon. i can't believe it!


----------



## luminaire (Feb 11, 2006)

I Apologize as I'm probably going to see quite ignorant...but it's sounds intriguing and I am thus willing to make myself sound like an idiot in order to further my knowledge of this wonderful anime...^^....but what's a gaiden?  The only context I've heard that word used in is the X-box game, does it mean mission?


----------



## James (Feb 11, 2006)

Gaiden basically means something along the lines of side story, sometimes when the term is used it refers to a sort of alternate universe, although that's not the case this time. The Kakashi Gaiden is what comes next in the manga storyline of Naruto and is a quick side story of some parts of Kakashi's past. The reason you'll see it being mentioned so often is because people have been waiting for it to air since like May/June last year and we still have no idea when it's coming. In fact, there's not really any confirmation they even WILL show it on TV, it could end up being released separately as an OVA.


----------



## Continuity (Feb 11, 2006)

luminaire said:
			
		

> I Apologize as I'm probably going to see quite ignorant...but it's sounds intriguing and I am thus willing to make myself sound like an idiot in order to further my knowledge of this wonderful anime...^^....but what's a gaiden?  The only context I've heard that word used in is the X-box game, does it mean mission?



Gaiden translates to "outside story", or side story.  (As in Kakashi's side story)


----------



## Sin. (Feb 13, 2006)

So in other words were going from fillers to an outside story....I heard March was suppose to be the ending of the naruto Fillers, anyone got insight to that?


----------



## Splyte (Feb 13, 2006)

Sin. said:
			
		

> So in other words were going from fillers to an outside story....I heard March was suppose to be the ending of the naruto Fillers, anyone got insight to that?


the gaiden isnt filler, it is just telling kakshi's past.


----------



## ae86 (Feb 16, 2006)

*Whats up with naruto these days?*

is it just me or has the overall quality of the anime gotten worse? ive noticed its been progressively gettin worse ever since the filler arc has started; i mean thru episodes 1-137 the animation and the fights were just dope, but lately ive noticed that the way they fight has just gotten horrible, its hard for me to explain exactly cuz i cant put into words wut ive seen but do u guys feel me? like for example the way they do hand seals just doesnt seem as cool as they used to be, and during battles and fights like the animation is just horrible imo, like when they kick, and punch, and the overall way they fight it just doesnt look smooth at all; like the fighting scenes during the ghost filler arc was just plain garbage imo; wut happend to the animation back in the days? during the 2nd chunnin exam, sandaime vs orochimaru, the battle between the 3 sannin, the fight agst the sound five, and of course who could forget the fight between naruto and sasuke, u guys know wut i mean? ive looked back at the episodes from before and compared to the animation now its just blows; did the orignal animation team for naruto change or somethin? or have they just gotten lazy cuz it seems to me they just stopped trying or somethin; im really hoping it gets better after the timeskip so yea anways id like to know ur guys input on this thx


----------



## GradeSchoolNinja (Feb 16, 2006)

Yeah, I get what you're saying--but the fillers have had that problem from the get-go, really. That's why I haven't watched a new episode of Naruto in, like, 3 or 4 months.

Wait...you just noticed the dip in animation quality _now_?!


----------



## JohnyJ (Feb 16, 2006)

Could someone tell me at what episode the latest filler arc started?  I need to start watching more Naruto.


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Feb 16, 2006)

What we are watching atm is fillers :/. 

However, the latest episodes(Anko-Arc?) are very, very epic considering it iz only fillers...


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Feb 16, 2006)

GradeSchoolNinja said:
			
		

> Yeah, I get what you're saying--but the fillers have had that problem from the get-go, really. That's why I haven't watched a new episode of Naruto in, like, 3 or 4 months.
> 
> Wait...you just noticed the dip in animation quality _now_?!



Heh was the same for me, I recognized the animation quality difference like 130 eps later :<


----------



## Toffeeman (Feb 16, 2006)

ae86 said:
			
		

> is it just me or has the overall quality of the anime gotten worse? ive noticed its been progressively gettin worse ever since the filler arc has started


Holy testical Tuesdays! You're right!


----------



## ae86 (Feb 16, 2006)

GradeSchoolNinja said:
			
		

> Yeah, I get what you're saying--but the fillers have had that problem from the get-go, really. That's why I haven't watched a new episode of Naruto in, like, 3 or 4 months.
> 
> Wait...you just noticed the dip in animation quality _now_?!



its not that i didnt notice it up until now, but i stopped watchin the anime after like 150, and recently ive been bored so i started watchin it again on episode 166 up until the most recent 172, and i didnt think the animation quality would get worse, just the stories, but i guess i was wrong; well im lookin on the brightside now tho, only 7 more weeks of filler left yay!


----------



## Axass (Feb 16, 2006)

Nothing new my friend, it's been like this for a while. Merghing in the Filler Discussion sticky.



			
				JohnyJ said:
			
		

> Could someone tell me at what episode the latest filler arc started?  I need to start watching more Naruto.


Episode 170.


----------



## Crucio (Feb 16, 2006)

Ahhh I can't wait till they are over, anybody got a time machine? or maybe someone should raid the naruto maker's place to get the already made Kakashi-Gaiden episodes(I'm sure they are made.. they must be).


----------



## Pazuzu (Feb 17, 2006)

ae86 said:
			
		

> i mean thru episodes 1-137 the animation and the fights were just dope



What does that _mean_?


----------



## Continuity (Feb 17, 2006)

Pazuzu said:
			
		

> What does that _mean_?



I think that's a compliment.  He's saying the animation and fights were good?


----------



## CurvingEdge (Feb 17, 2006)

just hope it ends soon


----------



## Trov (Feb 17, 2006)

Crucio said:
			
		

> Ahhh I can't wait till they are over, anybody got a time machine? or maybe someone should raid the naruto maker's place to get the already made Kakashi-Gaiden episodes(I'm sure they are made.. they must be).




I have a time machine. And I must say. Once the fillers are over, you'll be greeted with a new ending and new opening. But it's only an animation change.  The songs still stay. Then, after 4 episodes, both the songs and the animation change for both ending and opening. There aren't any spoilers in the both op and ed, no worries. And the song for the opening is kickass... seriously it's good. The ending is good too, But still can't compare to wind.

As for the animation.... much better than the filler, though only certain fight scenes are actually movie quality animated. I guess they are saving their stuff for that big fight scene. (Manga reading time traveler I am.)


----------



## Crucio (Feb 17, 2006)

Trov said:
			
		

> I have a time machine. And I must say. Once the fillers are over, you'll be greeted with a new ending and new opening. But it's only an animation change.  The songs still stay. Then, after 4 episodes, both the songs and the animation change for both ending and opening. There aren't any spoilers in the both op and ed, no worries. And the song for the opening is kickass... seriously it's good. The ending is good too, But still can't compare to wind.
> 
> As for the animation.... much better than the filler, though only certain fight scenes are actually movie quality animated. I guess they are saving their stuff for that big fight scene. (Manga reading time traveler I am.)



Awesome!, sounds great. Thx!


----------



## -GoW- (Feb 17, 2006)

This last Anime episode was really crappy. Anko summoned a snake, thus giving her a really powerfull ability that hasn't been seen in the manga if Im not mistaken. Nee-Chan's and Yoroi's water attacks were really crappy, so were Naruto's. The music was all pumped out and I was seeing punches and some badly drawn creatures spitting water.

And what the hell is the Water Boss? Geez... Talk about out of nowhere appearences. Maybe on a future filler they'll summon the Mountain Boss... or even maybe the Road Asfalt Boss.

This must have been a really crummy episode since Naruto was reaching to Kyuubi and was on fire going all berserk and I was like... "Hum... ok", simply because there's no story behind the images. All fillers are the same, Naruto goes somewhere, finds some guy who's being affected by some other bad guy. Defeats the bad guy saying the same old "Don't you say that! Don't you talk like that! You're nothing but scum... prepare to be subdue... yeah!" and then its over with no climax or unexpected changes.

Every filler story is a different version of Naruto's problems with Sasuke and recognition. 

A month and a half for real plot...  

Since im a masochist... I'll watch every remaining filler episode and come here later to complain some more.


----------



## Oggi (Feb 19, 2006)

epi 101 just shows that yes, the animators can have a rare good humor moment even when conjuring something from the top of their heads


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 19, 2006)

As I said elsewhere, what you have is an animation/production team originally assembled to use the original manga as a storyboard, and now they are expected to do what amounts to an entire season on their own? I just take it for what it is, and wait for the original story to resume.


----------



## MOTO (Feb 19, 2006)

Is is true that fillers will end in 7 more weeks?


----------



## Neji (Feb 20, 2006)

i actually stopped watching the fillers after 145 i think...because it was so boring..i cant wait till


*Spoiler*: __ 



part 2 comes out


----------



## Troublesome (Feb 20, 2006)

Can someone tell me what Anko was doing at end of least episode? While Naruto escapes from water boss, he gets angry and starts to turns Kyuubi. The boss fish guy starts to get worried. So what does Anko, the team leader do? Of course the obvious, she stands and watches while she explains Naruto's life story to fish girl. Make sense.


----------



## Switchblade1010 (Feb 24, 2006)

Ya know even though I would like the "real" story to come back soon, the fillers aren't ALL bad. I mean, yeah, its a bit repeditive, but it's still new. And at least its not like a FLASHBACK episode, where the episode just sums up the past to the present moment. And i think there are some very intersting stories and concepts in the fillers. Off the top of my head, in the scent bug episode, we learned about the history of the Aburame clan, and how Hinata developed a new fighting style, which was really cool. And in that prison break saga thing, we saw what became of Mizuki, which made me happy because i was wondering about that for a long time. I also liked that episode where Naruto led the Konohamaru squad. And the weird brothers who posed as Gai and Lee was pretty funny. I wasn't very fond of the Bird country saga, but still, it was an interesting mystery, wasn't it? And in this whole sea battle whatever it is saga, we get to see the past of Anko, how she got the curse seal, etc. So, cheer up, it's not all bad. right?


----------



## M00se (Feb 24, 2006)

How many fillers are left ?


----------



## VegitaU (Feb 24, 2006)

M00se said:
			
		

> How many fillers are left ?



About 5 or 6 episodes.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Feb 24, 2006)

Really?  Thats awesome!  Sooooo close......


----------



## anle (Feb 25, 2006)

*wondering in filler*

I have a question, when the filler is gotta end and when the gaiden come up.  Since I having watch NAruto in ta month now Just what the heck is going on now ?


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm worried about the transition from the fillers into the real story again.  I stopped watching the anime when they got to the dumb-ass guy that liked to have funerals, so I don't really know whats going on.  When should I start watching again?  What episode?

I've heard that the fillers end in May by the way.


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 25, 2006)

I don't think it matters if you saw the fillers, as they are independent of the original story. They might try to transtion the final filler episode into the resumption, but I'm not sure how they'd pull it off, given the three-year time skip.


----------



## Sariachan (Feb 26, 2006)

Lol, I saw Raiga for the first time few minutes ago. My first reaction was to put more distance between myself and the monitor, really!

ewww...  O__o


----------



## little nin (Feb 26, 2006)

if you ask me all the fillers really are quite crap. but at least each one has something special like when hinita showed her new technique or when ROCK LEE!!!! got drunk and battled with raiga so some good can come from them


----------



## Phantom (Feb 26, 2006)

if you dont like fillers then do watch them. simple as that beacuse nobody is forcing you to. for me fillers dont exist and i dont have any reasons to blame animators for making them. i havent watched naruto since the epidsode 135 but now im starting to miss naruto anime beacuse manga is getting better. also im not gonna watch any fillers for bleach because those are just fillers.


----------



## Continuity (Feb 26, 2006)

FireNinja7 said:
			
		

> I'm worried about the transition from the fillers into the real story again.  I stopped watching the anime when they got to the dumb-ass guy that liked to have funerals, so I don't really know whats going on.  When should I start watching again?  What episode?
> 
> I've heard that the fillers end in May by the way.



Don't worry about it.

Treat everything after 135 as being in an alternate reality.  Truly, 135 would have been a perfect ending, right before Jiraiya takes Naruto away.

135 - Naruto is lying in the hospital, bandaged from his fight with Sasuke.  Jiraiya sits on the window and asks him to forget about Sasuke.  We see flashbacks of the conflict between Orochimaru and Jiraiya, comparisons are being drawn.  Naruto rejects it and says he will stay an idiot if he has to - Sasuke is too important to forget.  Jiraiya sighs and states if Naruto must stay an idiot, he might as well be the best idiot possible - and tells him when he's out of the hospital, they will leave to train.  Naruto is psyched.  Then a meeting between Akatsuki is shown, where everyone is staticy images discussing matters.  Episode ends.

The above is how its supposed to end.  Now Naruto is supposed to get better, and immediately leave with Jiraiya - which after their training starts Part 2.  These fillers completely messed up the transition - that's why it doesn't matter if you watch them or not.  You can watch them for entertainment, but there's no way it makes sense that Jiraiya would leave Naruto to do his own thing for months - after all they only have 3 years before Orochimaru can transfer into Sasuke's body.

I say, watch the fillers you want, and when part 2 comes along - rewatch 135 and pretend the rest didn't happen.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Feb 26, 2006)

Yeah, that was kinda my plan.

And about this : 





			
				Phantom said:
			
		

> if you dont like fillers then do watch them. simple as that beacuse nobody is forcing you to. for me fillers dont exist and i dont have any reasons to blame animators for making them. i havent watched naruto since the epidsode 135 but now im starting to miss naruto anime beacuse manga is getting better. also im not gonna watch any fillers for bleach because those are just fillers.



Just because I'm not watching the fillers dosn't mean that I don't have a right to hate them.  I do.  They are turning the coolest show ever into crap.


----------



## Viciousness (Feb 26, 2006)

^ I have to agree. It is definately reasonable to dislike the fact that bad episodes has lessened the overal quality of your favorite series.  Ive actually been watching the fillers and trying to enjoy them. But I still hate how theyre going to give people more of a reason to say Naruto sucks, and basically cause it to lose its place as taking the title of one of the greatest anime ever. You know series have been cancelled in the past due to lack of viewers. If it werent for fillers we mightve seen the entire Kenshin Jinchuu arc animated in its entirety, and its fillers werent nearly as bad as Naruto's. The popularity of Naruto in America could take a nosedive when the filler season hits, and we may lose out on alot of merchandise as a result like videogames, dvds etc.


----------



## tomr (Feb 27, 2006)

Fools, the fillers cant turn the show into 'crap'. Fillers arent part of the story, think of it this way: They couldve done 2 things: Stopped airing naruto for a year or so until the manga got further ahead, or they could make some side-episodes non related to the story to fill in the gap. Some people arent understanding the meaning of the fillers...


----------



## choinkees (Feb 27, 2006)

I don't mind the fillers.
My only complaint is that they cheapen some of the characters.

Last "real" story piece we saw, Naruto fought Sasuke in the Valley of the End - Kyuubi powers came out, but even before that we saw how skillful Naruto had become, and how much punishment he could take before feeling any pain.

With the fillers, he has that initial element of the "real" Naruto when he catches the rock thrown at Isarabi, but then some little 8 year old kid kicks Naruto and floors him!

That's what annoys me about the fillers - they make Naruto seem so much weaker than what he was even back when he had just become a genin.

I love how the fillers give the lesser side characters a chance to develop (or at least be in the story), but it degrades those characters that have already advanced.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Feb 27, 2006)

tomr said:
			
		

> Fools, the fillers cant turn the show into 'crap'. Fillers arent part of the story, think of it this way: They couldve done 2 things: Stopped airing naruto for a year or so until the manga got further ahead, or they could make some side-episodes non related to the story to fill in the gap. Some people arent understanding the meaning of the fillers...



You're wrong!  It's tainting the show with sucky plot, and cheapening the characters a ton!  Think of it like math, we consider the quality of each episode and give them a # from 1 to 10.  All of the fillers would be outstandingly low numbers.  Therefore, the fillers drag the show's average down.

So fillers = suck


----------



## Black Swan (Feb 27, 2006)

Episode 135 was the end of part one of naruto for me.  I have not wathced a single filler since and do not plan on it.


----------



## kishinojutsu (Feb 27, 2006)

i saw in the last subtitled episode by dattebayo, the filler would last 6 weeks. those 6 weeks do they inclued kakashi gaiden?


----------



## SlowRoasted (Feb 27, 2006)

no they dont


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Feb 27, 2006)

nova_1813 said:
			
		

> Episode 135 was the end of part one of naruto for me.  I have not wathced a single filler since and do not plan on it.



Good for you!


----------



## The Beast Within (Feb 27, 2006)

I agree that having fillers is better than nothing, but the people making the fillers could of forced themselves a bit more, their lack of, umm, motivation I guess really just lowered the quality of the anime. They should of kept it basic, relying on what happened in the series up to that point and not invent stuff like the sea boss or whatever, that's just looow quality imo. I think it would of been better to just have simple shows with good animation.


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 27, 2006)

> Fools, the fillers cant turn the show into 'crap'. Fillers arent part of the story, think of it this way: They couldve done 2 things: Stopped airing naruto for a year or so until the manga got further ahead, or they could make some side-episodes non related to the story to fill in the gap. Some people arent understanding the meaning of the fillers...



Actually, to take a 1 year brak was never an option. Ive come to understand that in Japan, there are LOADS of anim? who are competing over the timeslots. So if a show stops airing, its timeslot will be filled by another series, and the original show may have a hard time making it back into the scedule.

So the fillers exist just so they can go to the Tv-Tokyo executives and say "Lookie here, we ARE using our assigned 20 minutes each week, and people are watching. Ergo: You cant friggin cancel us!"


----------



## GradeSchoolNinja (Feb 27, 2006)

mr_shadow said:
			
		

> Actually, to take a 1 year brak was never an option. Ive come to understand that in Japan, there are LOADS of anim? who are competing over the timeslots. So if a show stops airing, its timeslot will be filled by another series, and the original show may have a hard time making it back into the scedule.
> 
> So the fillers exist just so they can go to the Tv-Tokyo executives and say "Lookie here, we ARE using our assigned 20 minutes each week, and people are watching. Ergo: You cant friggin cancel us!"



Well, that explains why the fillers suck in Naruto AND Bleach(Yu Yu Hakusho ripoffs, anyone?), too.

That doesn't make it any less of a disservice to the shows fan's, though.

After all,we don't just watch it to take up 20 minutes of our day every week.


----------



## Chris-Kun (Feb 28, 2006)

GradeSchoolNinja said:
			
		

> Well, that explains why the fillers suck in Naruto AND Bleach(Yu Yu Hakusho ripoffs, anyone?), too.
> 
> That doesn't make it any less of a disservice to the shows fan's, though.
> 
> After all,we don't just watch it to take up 20 minutes of our day every week.



That's true, but maybe some people DO just watch the fillers to take up 20 minutes, as everyone knows there are more than a handful of people that watch the fillers just to tell us how bad they suck, which is stupid as they should just NOT WATCH THEM


----------



## Solo Styles (Feb 28, 2006)

I agree.. If you dont like the Fillers - just stop downloading them..simple as that. I personally think the fillers could be better (as does 99% of all Naruto fans do) but I continue watching since Im a fan and enjoy watching it


----------



## Neji (Feb 28, 2006)

no! fillers are gay and should end! or at least be good


----------



## Chee (Feb 28, 2006)

On episode 172, did anyone else think that naruto being pushed back he was so darn slow? i mean really, who is that slow? 

and when anko told fishy-lady about the kyuubi in naruto....WTF? didn't yondaime tell everybody not to tell naruto's secert to anybody.....and she's not stopping naruto ether. i mean, WTF big time!


----------



## GradeSchoolNinja (Mar 1, 2006)

Chris-Kun said:
			
		

> That's true, but maybe some people DO just watch the fillers to take up 20 minutes, as everyone knows there are more than a handful of people that watch the fillers just to tell us how bad they suck, which is stupid as they should just NOT WATCH THEM



Hmm...

I never considered that. Yeah, that's probably what's going on...

But do we need to be reminded every week that the fillers suck?


----------



## DeepThought (Mar 1, 2006)

Everyone I know has stopped watching Naruto.  I don't blame them either.  It sucks but the manga is still great.
The only reason I still do watch is as a lookout.
As soon as I see "Kakashi Gaiden" on the episode preview, I'm taking to the streets with a big banner and loudspeaker calling for everyone to come back out; maybe confettii too, I haven't decided.

At this point, I'd rather have had Naruto on haitus this whole time.  Best case scenario would have been a couple OVAs or an extra movie.


----------



## DeepThought (Mar 1, 2006)

GradeSchoolNinja said:
			
		

> Well, that explains why the fillers suck in Naruto AND Bleach(Yu Yu Hakusho ripoffs, anyone?), too.
> 
> That doesn't make it any less of a disservice to the shows fan's, though.
> 
> After all,we don't just watch it to take up 20 minutes of our day every week.



HAHA YuYu Hakusho... I hate that show. (and I'm not being judgmental, I've seen %80 of the darned thing)


----------



## Save-a-Hoe (Mar 2, 2006)

174 was really the worst, and I repeat, the worst episode in anime history.
this ep was so bad, I turned it off after seeing the kid throw money and seeing naturo NOT slapping him in the face. 
I haven't checked that Gay ^ (use bro) From Outer Space gag, but I would almost bet my money on it that it was better than this.

Im very disappointed at Kishimoto, I know the fillers should be all over in a few weeks. I liked none of the fillers, but at least I watched them all until the final minute, but now I believe we have hit rockbottom...

the positive part of all of this, is that when you have reached lowest of low, only way to go is up.


----------



## ddrussianinja (Mar 2, 2006)

Save-a-Hoe said:
			
		

> 174 was really the worst, and I repeat, the worst episode in anime history.
> this ep was so bad, I turned it off after seeing the kid throw money and seeing naturo NOT slapping him in the face.
> I haven't checked that Gay ^ (use bro) From Outer Space gag, but I would almost bet my money on it that it was better than this.
> 
> ...



I agree. 174 was the worst ever. The annoying little kid was so terribly annoying that I almost wished they had another Konohamaru episode instead. And I HATE Konohamaru. 



That is what I want to do to whoever was in charge of that episode.


----------



## pablocco (Mar 2, 2006)

Save-a-Hoe said:
			
		

> 174 was really the worst, and I repeat, the worst episode in anime history.
> this ep was so bad, I turned it off after seeing the kid throw money and seeing naturo NOT slapping him in the face.
> I haven't checked that Gay ^ (use bro) From Outer Space gag, but I would almost bet my money on it that it was better than this.
> 
> ...



when u say, im dissaponinted at kishimoto..it sounds like you are dissapointed because of the crap he manage to do with the fillers, but hey, fillers are not kishimoto's, it's tv tokio who creates them, the story have nothing to do with kishimoto's manga...the thing that should dissapoint you is how he can let tv tokio do such a crap, but i guess is part of the contract he has with them, so he really cant do anything...i'd rather be 6 months without anime than watching that shit, it's really annoying, disrespectful with the manga and worthless..


----------



## Continuity (Mar 2, 2006)

pablocco said:
			
		

> when u say, im dissaponinted at kishimoto..it sounds like you are dissapointed because of the crap he manage to do with the fillers, but hey, fillers are not kishimoto's, it's tv tokio who creates them, the story have nothing to do with kishimoto's manga...the thing that should dissapoint you is how he can let tv tokio do such a crap, but i guess is part of the contract he has with them, so he really cant do anything...i'd rather be 6 months without anime than watching that shit, it's really annoying, disrespectful with the manga and worthless..



Studio Pierrot makes the Naruto anime series, TV Tokyo is just a TV station like FOX or ABC.


----------



## pablocco (Mar 2, 2006)

Continuity said:
			
		

> Studio Pierrot makes the Naruto anime series, TV Tokyo is just a TV station like FOX or ABC.



thx for correcting me, i knew it wasn't tv tokio exactly, they are just the wholesalers, but i didn't know who was exactly doing the anime. i just wanted to say that it is not kishimoto who makes the fillers, cause one dude seemed to think that
(im sorry if my english is not correct)


----------



## kishinojutsu (Mar 3, 2006)

the are filler, to understand how great was the original story


----------



## GradeSchoolNinja (Mar 3, 2006)

About the start of Gaiden...

D'you think that they'll take advantage of people's desperation to see manga-based stories again, and not do a good job on it? That'd really piss me off--it would just show that they don't care about any of the fans at all.


----------



## -GoW- (Mar 3, 2006)

Hosnestly... I think I prefer an episode like 174 - purely "comedy" - than a "serious" filler arc which is incredible boring.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Mar 4, 2006)

Has anyone from the anime team or kishimoto commented on when or "if" the fillers will stop????  Did they officially even announce that it would be a filler season???

cause it's been some 8 months or so of these fillers, and i think they may end the series all together with them.  Unless it has been stated otherwise, i don't really know.....


----------



## Chee (Mar 4, 2006)

GradeSchoolNinja said:
			
		

> About the start of Gaiden...
> 
> D'you think that they'll take advantage of people's desperation to see manga-based stories again, and not do a good job on it? That'd really piss me off--it would just show that they don't care about any of the fans at all.



No, if they did that thier ratings will go down the toilet. People are waiting for them, and if they ruin them its not going to be worth watching. Unless, thier just plain evil, thats another story. XD


----------



## GradeSchoolNinja (Mar 4, 2006)

9TalesOfDestruction said:
			
		

> Has anyone from the anime team or kishimoto commented on when or "if" the fillers will stop????  Did they officially even announce that it would be a filler season???
> 
> cause it's been some 8 months or so of these fillers, and i think they may end the series all together with them.  Unless it has been stated otherwise, i don't really know.....



Way back when the fillers started, someone quoted an executive in the staff working for Naruto saying that the fillers would last for around a whole season...he said that they wanted to show "Naruto aging in real time".

Most of the estimates on which episode will be the first in the Kakashi Gaiden--where the fillers will end--are based around that, I think. So that's what everyone's going by.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 5, 2006)

I just don't understand why they can't make fillers good. why do they have to suck SO much ass?


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Mar 5, 2006)

I know!  They freakin REEK!


----------



## GradeSchoolNinja (Mar 6, 2006)

Well, hey, that's why this thread is here.

Where do people get the titles for future episodes? I'd like to track the end of the fillers myself...


----------



## AsunA (Mar 6, 2006)

I think that Naruto II will be crap. I mean... It's starting to get annoying that "Rasengan/Kage Bunshin/Summoning" combo =_=". It will be even more crap if I think about the wannabe-DBZ kyuubi =_= Kishimoto has lost the inspiration. It's not original anymore, since i hate DBZ


----------



## Jounin_Takeo (Mar 6, 2006)

Can anyone mention a date when these ***** fillers will stop, have grown tierd of bad animations and bad bad bad storys.


----------



## AsunA (Mar 7, 2006)

29 March is the last filler epi


----------



## GradeSchoolNinja (Mar 7, 2006)

How do you know for sure?


----------



## Last_Hope (Mar 7, 2006)

Sakura_9010 said:
			
		

> 29 March is the last filler epi



So close yet so far away, it?s still 22 days left until 29 of March...


----------



## DeiDeiDei (Mar 7, 2006)

I get the feeling they will bitch slap us with another season of fillers. the saddistic bastards!


----------



## GradeSchoolNinja (Mar 7, 2006)

That's a lot of stuff to bitch-slap someone with...

And besides, if they do that, a cancellation is almost guaranteed...they'd be getting into RuroKen lengths by then...


----------



## DeiDeiDei (Mar 7, 2006)

well as crap as the fillers are Naruto still ranks pretty high in the ratings. as long as stupid ignorent children exist. naruto exists!


----------



## GradeSchoolNinja (Mar 7, 2006)

I really hope not....that would make it like DBGT here--the show sucks, but it's still pulling in millions because of the novelty factor.


----------



## Last_Hope (Mar 7, 2006)

DeiDeiDei said:
			
		

> I get the feeling they will bitch slap us with another season of fillers. the saddistic bastards!



I think psychological terror would describe it better than bitch-slap. 

As long as we?re still in fillerland I know I will be a little anxious that we will have to wait even longer for Naruto to get back on track.


----------



## DeiDeiDei (Mar 7, 2006)

GradeSchoolNinja said:
			
		

> I really hope not....that would make it like DBGT here--the show sucks, but it's still pulling in millions because of the novelty factor.



soon as there is a space naruto episode. we know its gone over the line into DBGT


----------



## DeepThought (Mar 7, 2006)

NARUTO FILLER PREDICTIONS
Come up with your own crappy storyline like so:

"Naruto finally makes a date with Sakura but he also has an important mission the same day.  What is our plucky hero to do?"
Kage Bunshin problem solved.

Who know, yours might be better than the next episode!

Another thing... The last filler arc was very water baseed and gave everyone a chance to show off their water walking skills.  I have no problem with that, but that last battle was ****ing horrible.  People getting knocked unconcious and still managing to stay above water... doubtfull.  Were Ino and Shino even nessecary ( I guess they were since their names rhyme)?


----------



## NSman (Mar 8, 2006)

I kinda like the fillers, but I think Sasuke had it right.  He isn't going to get any stronger babysitting some snot-nosed rich kid or matching wits with tony the tiger or swimming with fishgirl.  He saw those things coming with his sharingan and said "seeya after the timeskip suckers, I'll be back with uber orochi powers and a badass attitude.  Have fun with Mizuki and the stupid brothers. heh heh heh."

Oh Sasuke, Sasuke...its a good thing you left, Itachi would eat you alive if you had stayed.


----------



## Sloblo (Mar 8, 2006)

I kind of like the fillers.... they are just showing what everyone does on a day to day basis... but storyline>fillers so I cant wait till 179


----------



## Vergil (Mar 9, 2006)

this last one wasn't too bad. I actually thought the art and animation were ok in this. the story was intriguing. it would have been nice if they had stuck to this story and made it really long. then the filler season would not have been so bad (a la bleach)


----------



## AsunA (Mar 9, 2006)

Armageddon said:
			
		

> this last one wasn't too bad. I actually thought the art and animation were ok in this. the story was intriguing. it would have been nice if they had stuck to this story and made it really long. then the filler season would not have been so bad (a la bleach)



I agree. The filler wasn't bad. The animation and art were in the beginning good, but when they were in the cave...  It sucked big time X'3


----------



## Last_Hope (Mar 9, 2006)

It have crossed my mind a few times. Isn?t the fillers messing up the time in Naruto? Since both Akatsuki and Orochimaru is under a time limit. Or maybe all these fillers take place in just under a month...


----------



## AsunA (Mar 9, 2006)

*throwing the pc outside* 

I swear... I will kill those stupid animators en kishimoto


----------



## Megaharrison (Mar 9, 2006)

Last_Hope said:
			
		

> It have crossed my mind a few times. Isn?t the fillers messing up the time in Naruto? Since both Akatsuki and Orochimaru is under a time limit. Or maybe all these fillers take place in just under a month...



All of these fillers take place in the 3 months that Jiraiya left Naruto. I think Kishimoto actually put that into the manga just to give the anime a break. Or perhaps it has some sort of contribution to the manga itself? I'm not that certain.

Anyway, today was the most sorrow filled day since this season started way back when and I knew we were in for a full filler season.


----------



## fuku9394 (Mar 9, 2006)

DeiDeiDei said:
			
		

> I get the feeling they will bitch slap us with another season of fillers. the saddistic bastards!



if they do that i swear i will RASENGEN their assess!!!!!!!!!!!       and then kick da **** out of that dumb ass naruto that they have portrayed in them dumb ass fillers!!! ggrrrr.........


----------



## OniTasku (Mar 10, 2006)

KG and Part II will most likely start relatively soon. Some are speculating as early as Episode 183, which isn't that bad of a wait. Though, it could possibly go longer, but I have my doubts about that as well.


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 11, 2006)

If they do any more fillers without at least a _mostly full_ season, it would be devastating to the series.

HAPPY 311 DAY!


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Mar 11, 2006)

Huh?  311 day?


----------



## Oggi (Mar 11, 2006)

This filler strech is even worse than than the cosplayer in my sig


----------



## plumfit (Mar 11, 2006)

The last filler w/ hinakibanaru team isn't terrible, but it's kind of ridiculous- it made me laugh out loud to see an "evil hinata". Here's to waiting for KG to amaze us on screen. Hopefully it won't be later than 183


----------



## Continuity (Mar 11, 2006)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> KG and Part II will most likely start relatively soon. Some are speculating as early as Episode 183, which isn't that bad of a wait. Though, it could possibly go longer, but I have my doubts about that as well.



Yeah, I for one speculate 183, because that's when season 8 starts.

But there's no guarantees.  I personally think if they go on for much longer we will end up getting cancelled like Kenshin did.  Naruto just doesn't have the writers to continue the fillers as they are.

I'd much rather have them do more fillers post-timeskip, as it shouldn't be as restrictive as it is now.  Kishimoto has left many openings in the manga for filler material to touch on post-timeskip, assuming he doesn't go back to add in material himself.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 11, 2006)

Me got some big balls with no artificial fillers.....


----------



## Jotun (Mar 12, 2006)

I wish the word fillers was never created


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 12, 2006)

Lately, I've been re-watching the series from the beginning, and it has served to remind me of all the things that got me into Naruto in the first place. I'm hoping to finish watching everything from the original storyline before the next phase of the series begins.

HAPPY 311 DAY!

PS: 311 Day (March 11th, or 3-11) is a fan celebration of one of my favorite bands. Today is-- or was-- March 11th.


----------



## DeepThought (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm going to get flamed for saying this but, episode 175 wasn't so bad.  I mean, the story is pretty mediocre, but the animation has really improved.  It also looks like they are using a different style for this one.  The characters look younger a little "wider" and there are different facial expressions.

What does this mean?  Possibly a few things:
-  The 'A' team has replaced the 'B' team in order to animate the part 2 manga Episodes.  (What I mean is, the A team has been working while the B team has been turning out crap!)
-  Maybe there is a 'C' team of animators who worked on this season of filler...

My Money is on the 'C' team theory.  Maybe Studio Perriot outsourced Naruto 

(for anyone who needs clarification: A= Heavy animation like the RockLee vs. Gaara style fights  B= Simple animation like walking down a road or static talking)


----------



## McAleeCh (Mar 12, 2006)

Well, ep. 187 (assuming there's no breaks / doubles) airs May 31st, which is the official last day of Spring. If the first Timeskip episode (or a least the first *Gaiden* episode) hasn't aired by then, then we know the info on the Timeskip beginning in "Spring" was bogus..

So yeah. ^_^ I'm going to be watching the episode titles between 180 and 187, though I don't hold out much hope for the Gaiden to begin until 182/3 at the earliest, since the Star Village arc sounds like it's going to be a four-episode arc at least. Until further notice, I'm assuming the Timeskip will begin at the latest possible date that's still within Spring (ep. 187) - reason being that, if then it begins earlier, I'll be able to be pleasently surprised. ;P


----------



## vick86 (Mar 15, 2006)

Do you know the similarity between fillers and marriage?

It gets worse every week it lasts


----------



## Last_Hope (Mar 15, 2006)

Megaharrison said:
			
		

> All of these fillers take place in the 3 months that Jiraiya left Naruto. I think Kishimoto actually put that into the manga just to give the anime a break. Or perhaps it has some sort of contribution to the manga itself? I'm not that certain.
> 
> Anyway, today was the most sorrow filled day since this season started way back when and I knew we were in for a full filler season.



Ah, then the time is not an issue then.

I?m still holding my hopes high that we will get to see the "real" Naruto series make its comeback in April.


----------



## Civius (Mar 16, 2006)

*It's been so long, fillers*

I have been watching fillers for so long I can't imagine what it will be like to watch the main storyline again. It's sort of weird isn't it? It's like, "Woah an actual story" kinda makes me feel bad that the fillers are going away but not really. I sorta got used to the everything having nothing to do with anything else.

What do you all think?


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 16, 2006)

Lol... I don't really mind...

I'm sure the suspense we'll have to deal with in the non-filler weekly releases will give us more problems than these fillers.

These fillers _can_ be considered a blessing.


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Mar 16, 2006)

I won't feel bad! Just hope that the anime is still connectable to the manga.

I'm thinking that in the last filler arc, Naruto would get injured then stay in the hospital for a bit. After then, he'll be at ramenstand with Iruka and the manga can pick up from there. Also in the last filler arc, Kakashi will get a painful reminder of his past and that will set us up for the his gaiden arc.


----------



## Danny (Mar 16, 2006)

I think people will be "yay no more fillers" for a few weeks then it will be "Omg suxors! wheres sasuke lolz*

no one is ever satisfied.


----------



## Slips (Mar 16, 2006)

As much as i hate the fillers and am looking forward to picking up the manga again. I came to the conclusion a while ago that lots of fillers now = No fillers later


----------



## yummysasuke (Mar 16, 2006)

RougaNadare said:
			
		

> I think people will be "yay no more fillers" for a few weeks then it will be "Omg suxors! wheres sasuke lolz*
> 
> no one is ever satisfied.


 I don't need to see the episodes before I say "where's Sasuke?" I already do; with reading the manga.

And when the story goes back on track, the first thing I will say is "OMFG! This shit is so much better than those screwed up fillers!"


----------



## Danny (Mar 16, 2006)

see!?!?!? whe nthe aniem coems to it the anime sasuke tards will go into super saiyan cursed seal 2 mode and keep going "lolz ep sucks no sasuke LAWL"


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 16, 2006)

Itachi Amaterasu said:
			
		

> These fillers _can_ be considered a blessing.



Sacrilege.


----------



## DESOLATER (Mar 16, 2006)

Spanish Hokage said:
			
		

> Sacrilege.


i second that remark


----------



## Danny (Mar 16, 2006)

fillers or no naruto take your pick.

personnally I dont care ;P


----------



## AsunA (Mar 16, 2006)

..."26 more weeks of fillers"

 Omg.. I hate Dattebayo....


----------



## Toadstule (Mar 16, 2006)

Kawaii Megumi said:
			
		

> ..."26 more weeks of fillers"


That better be some cruel joke by dattebayo


----------



## JayG (Mar 17, 2006)

LoL...I've always thought the current ED was ironic. I might be wrong but I think the song goes: "kito sorewa owarenai". But anyway, the translation of that goes something like "this will never end".

I've always thought the song was referring to the fillers =)


----------



## Akechi (Mar 17, 2006)

I'm so used to the filler I've nearly accepted fishlip ninjas as regular characters in Naruto... someone slap me with a battle mermaid to snap me out of it.


----------



## Ha-ri (Mar 17, 2006)

Akechi said:
			
		

> I'm so used to the filler I've nearly accepted fishlip ninjas as regular characters in Naruto... someone slap me with a battle mermaid to snap me out of it.



Would a Sounds Ninjia or a Good/none crappy looking story work?

*edit:*



			
				JayG said:
			
		

> LoL...I've always thought the current ED was ironic. I might be wrong but I think the song goes: "kito sorewa owarenai". But anyway, the translation of that goes something like "this will never end".
> 
> I've always thought the song was referring to the fillers =)



If you think of it that way then they secerectly telling you:

"Fuck you the fillers arn't endding *laughs*. The fillers will never end, The fillers will never end.."

*edit#2:*

As the fillers go on, the painful memories of these fillers wont dissapper
What were you thinking when you downloaded these fillers?
Theres no end to the fillers. Theres no end to the fillers.
We know the fillers suck
Defacing naruto's image
Theres no end to the fillers
Theres no end to the fillers
The flaming sight of my hatred of fillers
Killing thousands of filler writers
Becoming a filler beast
I seize their throats in my hands
The staff scatter,
and the police are called.
One-man killing starts
Killing
Fillers suck
Jailing of writers
Murdering
Fillers suck
Death
Filler suck


----------



## Akechi (Mar 17, 2006)

I'd prefer storylines that didn't appear to be created solely to see if they could butcher the world of Naruto anymore. 

I mean.. Tiger Mizuki was one thing... but battle-modified mermaids? It seems like the writers want us to suffer.. why can't they write arcs about battles with other village ninjas, or some kind of realistic story, instead of turning humans into animals that Gamabunta has to squash?


----------



## Ha-ri (Mar 17, 2006)

Since I doubt anyone would read my song otherwise I'm reposting my rewrite of the current naruto ED:

As the fillers go on, the painful memories of these fillers wont dissapper
What were you thinking when you downloaded these fillers?
Theres no end to the fillers. Theres no end to the fillers.
We know the fillers suck
Defacing naruto's image
Theres no end to the fillers
Theres no end to the fillers
The flaming sight of my hatred of fillers
Killing thousands of filler writers
Becoming a filler beast
I seize their throats in my hands
The staff scatter,
and the police are called.
One-man killing starts
Killing
Fillers suck
Jailing of writers
Murdering
Fillers suck
Death
Filler suck


----------



## RealaMoreno (Mar 17, 2006)

I could, for one, actually go without Naruto now. The fillers are so bad, I wish they had just stopped and waited for the anime to get some room cause the fillers are making me find Naruto boring. It's not like I don't have other animes I could watch in the between time.


----------



## GradeSchoolNinja (Mar 17, 2006)

RealaMoreno--Me too. I said this in a nother thread yesterday (sorry), but not watching Naruto for nearly a year has allowed me to "kick the habit", if you will. I still watch the older episodes (up to 133) but at this point I could probably just stop watching altogether...


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Mar 17, 2006)

Well, I really think I'll explode of so much happiness when the Gaiden starts.


----------



## vanh (Mar 17, 2006)

I can hardly  wait to see post timeskip Shikamaru  .


----------



## rezerekted (Mar 17, 2006)

What was up with that thingy at the begining of the last episode that said "26 more weeks of fillers" and that "Naruto=Dead"?

Thats just a sick joke right? I read all the posts after March 15th when that episode aired but no one said anything. So either no one noticed, no one cares or im just out of the loop :S


----------



## Sabakumike (Mar 18, 2006)

it said that we hope u didnt get your hopes up.  All i can say is we wait till episode 182 and see what happens


----------



## RaginGDarkNess (Mar 19, 2006)

rezerekted said:
			
		

> What was up with that thingy at the begining of the last episode that said "26 more weeks of fillers" and that "Naruto=Dead"?
> 
> Thats just a sick joke right? I read all the posts after March 15th when that episode aired but no one said anything. So either no one noticed, no one cares or im just out of the loop :S


 
I was thinking exactly the same... well, we`ll trust on the official things which say that the filler will soon be over. I didn`t get bothered by the fillers by the way... The whole series is just fantastic.  .. filler or not


----------



## Neji (Mar 19, 2006)

at least you dont know whats gonna happen in the fillers but with the storyline....the manga tells alll


----------



## Slips (Mar 19, 2006)

xxptdxj3susxx said:
			
		

> at least you dont know whats gonna happen in the fillers but with the storyline....the manga tells alll




Have to say I'm in two minds about part 2 at the moment. In part 1 i was'nt a manga reader so everything was new and fresh. Where as because of the fillers i went and picked up part 2 of the manga so now it has kinda of ruined the expereince for me. Then again i can't wait for some of the stuff to be shown animated


----------



## mdd4696 (Mar 19, 2006)

Civius said:
			
		

> It's like, "Woah an actual story" kinda makes me feel bad that the fillers are going away but not really. I sorta got used to the everything having nothing to do with anything else.



The whole reason I really liked Naruto was that it actually had a story that continued from one episode to the next. I guess that's typical of a lot of anime, but few American TV shows are like that.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm sure once it goes back to the actual story you'll look back on this thread and wonder why you ever thought you'd miss anything of the fillers.


----------



## Mugiwara (Mar 21, 2006)

*One thing about fillers...*

When everyone says that fillers ar really crappy.. Everyone believes that too.. If everyone started believing the fillers are acutally good.. They would be a little bit better.. yes.. I know they DO suck..(most of them) But there's nothing we can do.. So why not make it good? 

Now I'm gonna try to enjoy the next filler.. And see if it works.. If everyone did the same it maybe could be a little better for you =)


----------



## Sir Whirly (Mar 21, 2006)

Kudos to you having that positive outlook.

Me, I dont have that.


----------



## megumiaraki (Mar 21, 2006)

>.> this is an interesting outlook on things <.<..........But I am too much of a hater to try XD!!! PART 2 NOW!! NOW!! NOW!!! =OOOOO!!! >.> XD!

>.><.< WHAT?!!


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Ah yes, the secret to enjoying life.

Enjoy things for what they are.


----------



## Saf (Mar 21, 2006)

I honestly anticipate every one-shot episode, since most of them are quite hilarious. As for the arcs, I try and keep a happy face on from the beginning. Sometimes, I can keep it all the way to the end. And then sometimes, Mizuki turns into Tony the Tiger, and I break down in tears.


----------



## Slips (Mar 21, 2006)

Delta-Wolf said:
			
		

> When everyone says that fillers ar really crappy.. Everyone believes that too.. If everyone started believing the fillers are acutally good.. They would be a little bit better.. yes.. I know they DO suck..(most of them) But there's nothing we can do.. So why not make it good?
> 
> Now I'm gonna try to enjoy the next filler.. And see if it works.. If everyone did the same it maybe could be a little better for you =)




I dont go with the majority i go with what i think 

Ive said the fillers suck as i think most of them do

I have however enjoyed most of the one shots (ep 101 / gai and lee fake). The bug arc and the Anko arc and the recent arcs last ep was great


----------



## batanga (Mar 21, 2006)

If you truly want to believe in something, make yourself believe something is good or something is real, when it really is a lie, your mind makes it that way.

The whole concept is kinda complicated but meh, you get the point. Human mind works that way. Like brainwashing yourself (kind of, anyway).

Good job trying, it might be hard.


----------



## LegionOfTheUnderworld (Mar 21, 2006)

Only arc was decent was the bug arc. They were atrocious. 

And its amazing how the filler was decent when Naruto wasn't the main focus.


----------



## Kazuo (Mar 21, 2006)

I don't mind the fillers as much as everyone else... just the little things that annoy me to all heck, for example; Neji doing the 64 strikes of divinity without the byakugan activated.

The next one just looks lame though.


----------



## ZE (Mar 21, 2006)

Mind power, if you believe you are not feelling pain, you end up not feeling it, its all psychological, now I?m going to eat a rock cause I believe it tastes good.


----------



## batanga (Mar 21, 2006)

ZE said:
			
		

> Mind power, if you believe you are not felling pain, you end up not felling it, its all psychological, now I?m going to eat a rock cause I believe it tastes good.


I didn?t mean to quite that extent  

But you know, people can be hypnotized to not see something, when they really actually would. Same thing here, only it?s harder, takes more time and doesn?t necessarily work


----------



## ZE (Mar 21, 2006)

batanga said:
			
		

> I didn?t mean to quite that extent
> 
> But you know, people can be hypnotized to not see something, when they really actually would. Same thing here, only it?s harder, takes more time and doesn?t necessarily work


I just rep you in another thread because I need to spread my rep lol, but you are a good guy.

Only those who believe in Hypnotism can be hypnotized.


----------



## Megaharrison (Mar 21, 2006)

Then you're just lying to yourself.


----------



## RainyPhoenix (Mar 21, 2006)

Even though the fillers are... uh...terrible, it's still better than no Naruto at all.  Besides, the fillers can't last too long.  Eventually, they will get back to the manga...  I hope...


----------



## Rocheechan (Mar 21, 2006)

Yes, regardless of quality, HOORAY FOR FILLERS because it makes part II all the sweeter 

It's all about delayed gratification, awwww yeah


----------



## Akechi (Mar 22, 2006)

xxptdxj3susxx said:
			
		

> at least you dont know whats gonna happen in the fillers but with the storyline....the manga tells alll



Sure we do.

The "serious" arcs (which aren't serious at all.. Naruto going back to the academy? hahahah) usually involve some character that has a bad attitude because of a past event, and that character meets Naruto and he says "I'm just like you, dattebayo!" a few times, and changes the main filler character to become better/stronger. Then they team up to defeat the main large-forehead/fishlips/animal badguy, usually using a) naruto rendan b) rasengan or c) kyuubi, or apparently now d) Gamabunta.


----------



## Civius (Mar 22, 2006)

Tsukiyomi said:
			
		

> I'm sure once it goes back to the actual story you'll look back on this thread and wonder why you ever thought you'd miss anything of the fillers.


I am almost sure I will


----------



## TiGel2. (Mar 22, 2006)

batanga said:
			
		

> If you truly want to believe in something, make yourself believe something is good or something is real, when it really is a lie, your mind makes it that way.
> 
> The whole concept is kinda complicated but meh, you get the point. Human mind works that way. Like brainwashing yourself (kind of, anyway).
> 
> Good job trying, it might be hard.



yes the power of the mind is great, but even the strongest mind can not overcome the shit which is Naruto Fillers.


----------



## Knight of Fate (Mar 22, 2006)

i have to admit that the fillers are real bad...But won't we be more happy if we wait a little longer?


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 22, 2006)

Hm...no
A few peoples said the last episode was funny,so I had hopes from it
But it was bad IMO


----------



## Baby Raptor (Mar 22, 2006)

i like filler , nothing wrong with me , becasue i am enjoying with weekly naruto show becasue i have free time in thrusday

i still watch 
Naruto
One piece
Bleack
Rec 
so many anime 
but if filler is there , i still watch it but  i admit i dont like filler of bleach but i like filler naruto than nothing


----------



## RaZzy (Mar 22, 2006)

The fillers suck... but I'm somewhat used to the sucky episodes now.
Ahh well.. I'm thinking -> more fillers now.. less fillers later.


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Mar 22, 2006)

I guess my mind is to weak for fillers gahh.


----------



## killuahxh (Mar 22, 2006)

*Kaima!!*

If I may add... The worst filler Ark is most visibly the Kaima Ark.



I'm quite serious when I say that... If you enjoyed the Kaima Ark even for
a second, you should be exiled to Antartica were you have to live the rest
of your life.


----------



## h0k4g3-sama (Mar 22, 2006)

next three weeks are fillers    

179: Natsuhiboshi, Remembered Lullaby   	 4/4/2006
180: Secret Technique, Compensation of Kujaku Myouhou   	 4/12/2006  	
 181: Hoshikage, The Buried Truth   	 4/19/2006


----------



## Oggi (Mar 22, 2006)

!  The supposed last filler (181, people are saying) is the day before my birthday.  What a great present!  Nothing sweeter than the death of the fillers.


----------



## Mugiwara (Mar 23, 2006)

I hate the fillers.. But the more you wait.. The better the result will be.. That means that part 2 will be GODLIKE when fillers end.. (God.. I long for that moment)


----------



## AstralSky (Mar 23, 2006)

Let's pretend the fillers don't exist...
Let's pretend their in Antartica...

I haven't been on this site in ages.  And you know why?  Ever since 136 I haven't seen a single episode of these fillers.  I didn't read the manga either.  (Besides Kakashi's Gaiden.  I couldn't resist.) Until today.  Yes, I have started reading the manga where the fillers started an Ive already read 15 chapters.  I'll be there in no time.  Now if I can just resist the Bleach manga...


----------



## DJDOC (Mar 23, 2006)

Hayabusa said:
			
		

> Do you people EVER stop complaining?



No, damnit!  Our lives would be empty otherwise!


----------



## choinkees (Mar 24, 2006)

The latest filler did at least have a funny line about how cheap Rasengan has become..


----------



## mightymask (Mar 24, 2006)

Okay, I'm not one for spreading meaningless rumors but I thought I'd throw it out there since it's about sharing information.  It could be bad news about the fillers lasting another entire season. Then again, he doesn't quote a source and on top of that I saw some more recent promising info on leafninja.com (see below the naruto central quote)  - You be the judge if there could be any truth to it. (from Naruto Central)

_

Allow me to correct one of my posts about when the fillers will end. There will be another FULL season worth of fillers, as of right now there are 25 more episodes of fillers until the anime gets back on track with manga. The DVD of the second movie is still scheduled to be released in April 28th (which also happens to be SasukeNC's birthday ).

Tomorrow be on the lookout for 8 new series to be added to our Gold Membership, so be sure you sign up for it to not miss out on all the anime that we have for you guys.

Lastly, once the new manga chapter is released later this week one of us will have it up for you guys.

Later._

and from leafninja.com

_Anime News Network has episode titles up through episode 182:

Episode 180: Secret Technique, Compensation of Kujaku Myouhou
Episode 181: Hoshikage, The Buried Truth
Episode 182: Meeting again, it?s time to leave

No description for episode 182 (Airing April 26). Sounds vaguely like the end of part one. Will that be the case? We?ll have to wait for the description in the coming weeks. Don?t get too excited yet, because it?ll just be another big let down if the filler keeps going._


----------



## tenten04 (Mar 24, 2006)

the fillers don't bother me so much....Im not saying that I love them, but I don't hate them either. I can't wait for them to be over...the story line is (duh)...way better.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Mar 24, 2006)

mightymask said:
			
		

> Okay, I'm not one for spreading meaningless rumors but I thought I'd throw it out there since it's about sharing information.  It could be bad news about the fillers lasting another entire season. Then again, he doesn't quote a source and on top of that I saw some more recent promising info on leafninja.com (see below the naruto central quote)  - You be the judge if there could be any truth to it. (from Naruto Central)
> 
> _
> 
> ...



No!  The fillers need to DIE NOW!  They can't have more!  They needed to die a long time ago!


----------



## neostar8710 (Mar 24, 2006)

hm, i think even tho they leave the village, there will be more fillers. it very well could be possible. i hope not, but you never kno. and i really dobut they'll do the kakashi gaiden. maybe as an ova or something like that, but that;s it.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Mar 24, 2006)

Why the hell wouldn't they do gaiden?  The whole point of the fillers was to give the manga a chance to get ahead of the anime!  It would be sooooo stupid not to do it.


----------



## CS-LAND (Mar 24, 2006)

FireNinja7 said:
			
		

> Why the hell wouldn't they do gaiden?  The whole point of the fillers was to give the manga a chance to get ahead of the anime!  It would be sooooo stupid not to do it.


Yeah I am almost sure that the gaiden will be animated... I mean if it will not, than the fillers for sure will last long from now...


----------



## mightymask (Mar 24, 2006)

They actually _have to_ do Gaiden or else future parts of the manga will not make sense when aired.


----------



## neostar8710 (Mar 24, 2006)

yeah, but the gaiden appears out of nowhere. i dont see how the anime can just put it in there. maybe as a huge flashback later in the story, but i cant see it happening.


----------



## hatebreed7 (Mar 24, 2006)

well, i dont think the fillers are that bad... but i do agree that they rushed oro and kabuto in real quick...


----------



## Danny (Mar 25, 2006)

the fillers main weakness is its pacing and poor animation. if paced correctly hell we could have a good story


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Mar 25, 2006)

I disagree, the worst part of the fillers is the non-existant story!  And the fact that everyone is completely out of character and almost everything is cheezy.  There is honestly _noting_ good about them at all.


----------



## fattybats (Mar 25, 2006)

I may hate fillers a lot, but there is something i do like, and that's cheese. If anyone would like to talk about cheese with me, i will be posting a thread about the wonders of cheese. You can talk about your favorite kind of cheese, what is your favorite type of cheesy food, and even why you like cheese so much. A poll will also be added so you can see how many people like your favorite kind of cheese. It will be a cheesetastic party. This thread will be posted in The Konoha Off-topic Bar and Lounge. Bring all of your friends for a cheesetastic time of cheesy fun!


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Mar 25, 2006)

What the hell?  That had nothing to do with anything!


----------



## Darkwun (Mar 25, 2006)

i gave up on the fillers after the 2nd/3rd ep of the curry of life/raiga arc and dont intend on coming back till part 2/gaiden begins (providing gaiden goes ahead) of those who have watched them all are there any eps that are an essential watch jus for background info and such or is it best to stay away


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Mar 25, 2006)

^That is exactally where I stopped watching.  I could't take it.


----------



## Fendraki (Mar 25, 2006)

They have to animate the gaiden because it's the only story that will make the transition from part one to part two somewhat believable. I can't see them doing an episode one week and then doing next week's episode titled "Naruto grown up! Three years have passed in just one week!!!!!11!!" Either that or they could just not air Naruto, but why do that when you can animate the gaiden?


----------



## h0k4g3-sama (Mar 25, 2006)

well just to let yall know you can check up the episode listings here and after a while it shows the next episode names usually two weeks and a couple new titles show up... for some reason they think the 8th season starts on episode 179

probably a transition for naruto to leave? and i believe they're usually right about when seasons start and end

This


----------



## Danny (Mar 26, 2006)

never ever trust tv.com

anyone can give the information on that site


----------



## Jotun (Mar 26, 2006)

I hate how they make every filler character have the gayest lips, and their hair seems like its one piece. Jesus...


----------



## hatebreed7 (Mar 26, 2006)

ya, i posted that thing from tv.com on my own thread... but i have to agree with fire ninja 7 they dragged that curry of life thing way too far! and to thing they wasted money making a new theme for fillers???!!!


----------



## uncanny_sama (Mar 26, 2006)

the fillers at better end soon (183)

they shouldve just stopped the series for a period of time


----------



## UchihaShikamaru (Mar 27, 2006)

This might be a little off topic but do you think they'll ever show just what the hell happened in that sphere when Naruto and CS2 Sasuke did Chidori vs Rasengan?

They showed it in the manga, but just showed the aftermath in the anime. Kinda annoying in my opinion.


----------



## Sasuke786 (Mar 27, 2006)

How was it different?  I thought they made it clear what happened.


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 27, 2006)

I haven't read Kakashi Gaiden, but imagine a flashback wouldn't be *that* hard to usher in. Even some cheesy "Jounins talking about old times at the ramen bar" intro would seem like high cinema after watching them rob most storylines of any potential. The thing that is maddening, after 130/40-odd episodes of watching a story in progress, is watching it trapped in time for 40 episodes.


*Spoiler*: __ 



TONY THE TIGER:
Could've been better, if Mizuki didn't look like Mirai Trunks on steroids (in a *ninja* story, that's where it falls apart), and if their mad scramble for "relevance" didn't drive them to make Orochimaru the source of all evil in the Narutoverse.

BUG STORY
Laughed my ass off, especially at the ending, even if the villains were as cheesy as the others, at least they put up a decent fight. Best Naru/Hina story I've seen, besides Brant Kogasu's fanfic.

RAIGA
Expected it to be a little off-kilter, since it was primarily a "Rock Lee" story, but the attempt to do Zabuza/Haku with a different ending fell flat at the end. Especially Ranmaru seeming to have no tears to shed for his "precious person" and coming to a jarringly happy ending after all that.

BOUNTY HUNTERS
This one really pissed me off. Like Raiga, it started with so much potential, then went right down toilet. Even had potentially more intesting characters to play, too.

KONOHAMARU'S TRAINING TRIP
Lame. And entirely too predictable at every turn.

FAKE LEE/GAI
Worst. One-shot. Ever. Half-assed attempt to "Kakashi's Mask" (quite possibly funniest episode in the entire series) type episode that managed to miss the beat at every turn.

MERMAID GIRL
Although I didn't expect much from Sasuke's brief cameo, a story that started out with a lot promise on the hidden history of Orochimaru's exploits just fell apart in their hands. But at least we got to see some interesting revelations on Anko's past.

ONIMUSHA(SP?)
Started out with promise, and degenerated into a series of soap-opera whiplash plot twists that led to an anticlimactic ninja clan that was hardly worth fighting.

RICH KID
Laughed at his version of "Kage Bunshin" the first time. Tittered the second. Ceased to care well before the hundredth.

TREASURE HUNT
Good comedy in second part, not much else. Lots of romantic comedy potential wasted with Hinata on this trip.

PLEASE MR POSTMAN
The return of Jiraiya brings some of the best laughs I've had in a good long while, even if the episode managed to go nowhere, it was at least a fun ride, unlike most.



Most of the start off with interesting premises and story ideas, then the writers seem to chicken out and end with a whimper instead of a bang. Surely there must be a way to do better endings without interfering with the next phase of the original storyline. This sense of being trapped in limbo is my biggest gripe with the fillers.


----------



## mulattopantz (Mar 28, 2006)

The only thing I dont like about fillers (well I am really referring to episodes 174-76 and maybe some others) is that it seems like the main animators went on break and all the animation looks a lot more rough than usual


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh the fillers just suck in general!


----------



## Continuity (Mar 28, 2006)

mulattopantz said:
			
		

> The only thing I dont like about fillers (well I am really referring to episodes 174-76 and maybe some others) is that it seems like the main animators went on break and all the animation looks a lot more rough than usual



The main animators are most likely doing the real episodes while one of the couple stand in teams are doing quickly animated fillers.  Real episodes take longer to produce than what they churn out now.


----------



## cognitivedissonance (Mar 28, 2006)

Here's a thought...


Maybe the fillers will never end?


----------



## CS-LAND (Mar 28, 2006)

brucelee said:
			
		

> Here's a thought...
> 
> 
> Maybe the fillers will never end?


That's a scary thought


----------



## Jakatsu (Mar 28, 2006)

*Ok...About the Fillers....*

*Puts up sheild*
I for one, Like the fillers, ALOT. To me,

*Spoiler*: __ 



part one went by too fast. So the fillers give me more time with my Little Naruto buddies...that sounded weird but you get the point.



So there, I said it. I like the fillers, Especially the Boobie-boobie no jutsu, that was funny.


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 28, 2006)

mulattopantz said:
			
		

> The only thing I dont like about fillers (well I am really referring to episodes 174-76 and maybe some others) is that it seems like the main animators went on break and all the animation looks a lot more rough than usual



quite possible. i also think the same way. they must be resting or as mentioned are animating the real story.


----------



## CS-LAND (Mar 28, 2006)

Yeah well you are different from most of us...I can say I envy you, at least you enjoy while watching naruto anime these days, while most of us suffer and cry..well not quite xD but not much till there if fillers continue...


----------



## Jakatsu (Mar 28, 2006)

The different part made me frown, but I understand where you're comming from.
*Spoiler*: __ 



I like the happyer side of part one, not the Darker side of Part two


----------



## Slips (Mar 28, 2006)

Lol nice to be that postive 

I have no problem saying i have liked some of the fillers but i also have no problem saying ive hated most of them


----------



## jblade (Mar 31, 2006)

Is next weeks the last one?  Then after that new stuff ?


----------



## Continuity (Mar 31, 2006)

jblade said:
			
		

> Is next weeks the last one?  Then after that new stuff ?



No, but 179 will show us a new opening and ending.  182 will be the last.


----------



## ddrussianinja (Mar 31, 2006)

Continuity said:
			
		

> No, but 179 will show us a new opening and ending.  182 will be the last.



We don't know if 182 is the last yet... Don't jinx it.


----------



## Sharikagen (Mar 31, 2006)

ok.... fillers are super important in the series that have both anime and manga... Why? because unless the series is over the anime progresses alot faster than the manga(anime=2-4 manga chap.).. So if you have the anime stay on track with no fillers the anime will 1. catch up and go off track of the manga.. 2. People will stop reading manga and that company will lose a good amount of profit in turn resulting in a lose of the anime.. Take Samurai Deeper Kyo they started the anime way to early and now the anime has nothing to do with the great storyline..


----------



## Continuity (Mar 31, 2006)

ddrussianinja said:
			
		

> We don't know if 182 is the last yet... Don't jinx it.



There's no such thing as "jinx".     Alright fine 99.999% of 182 being the end.. happy now?


----------



## tommyhaych (Mar 31, 2006)

I didn't mind the fillers upto 178. That episode was just pants, it sooo boring. Its obvious that guy who hates nartuo will end up loving him come the next ep.

Yawn.


----------



## Ashura (Mar 31, 2006)

Ok i know this has proabably been asked 100 times but when are these things going to end.


----------



## Toffeeman (Mar 31, 2006)

Ashura said:
			
		

> Ok i know this has proabably been asked 100 times but when are these things going to end.


... and for the 100th time, we dont know for certain. Although 182 _appears_ that it _could_ be the last episode of Part 1, we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## neo-dragon (Apr 1, 2006)

Continuity said:
			
		

> There's no such thing as "jinx".     Alright fine 99.999% of 182 being the end.. happy now?



That's some high certainty based on nothing but a vague episode title...


----------



## Continuity (Apr 1, 2006)

neo-dragon said:
			
		

> That's some high certainty based on nothing but a vague episode title...



Well now we know for sure that 182/183 is the end.  So 

EDIT:  Bah.  Okay not for sure anymore... but I still say 99.999%


----------



## Oahgneg (Apr 1, 2006)

Sharikagen said:
			
		

> ok.... fillers are super important in the series that have both anime and manga... Why? because unless the series is over the anime progresses alot faster than the manga(anime=2-4 manga chap.).. So if you have the anime stay on track with no fillers the anime will 1. catch up and go off track of the manga.. 2. People will stop reading manga and that company will lose a good amount of profit in turn resulting in a lose of the anime.. Take Samurai Deeper Kyo they started the anime way to early and now the anime has nothing to do with the great storyline..


But you do know how Kenshin anime died right?


----------



## neko-sennin (Apr 1, 2006)

Oahgneg said:
			
		

> But you do know how Kenshin anime died right?



Fortunately, that won't happen with Naruto.

...As long as they get back to the original storyline (at least do KG story) in the next season. The Naruto manga is still an ongoing series, and still going strong, so there will still be an audience for it if they resume animating it.


----------



## Darkreapyr (Apr 3, 2006)

how many more eps till fillers are over anyone?


----------



## neo-dragon (Apr 3, 2006)

*Points to the very first announcement thread stuck at the top of the forum*


----------



## Spike (Apr 6, 2006)

According to DB, it's 3 weeks of fillers left.


----------



## Crucio (Apr 6, 2006)

The new OP does somewhat support DB's argument, but doesent confirm it. I think the only real proof of the end of the fillers will be with episode 183's title.
But I have high hopes, the new OP/ED are awesome.


----------



## Mugiwara (Apr 6, 2006)

Maybe they change it a bit when part 1 ends...


----------



## h0k4g3-sama (Apr 6, 2006)

i was right... 8th season did start on 179


----------



## Continuity (Apr 7, 2006)

h0k4g3-sama said:
			
		

> i was right... 8th season did start on 179



No, the 8th season starts at 183 technically.  The anime series has NEVER had seasons in sync with openings.


----------



## dabig2 (Apr 7, 2006)

Crucio said:
			
		

> The new OP does somewhat support DB's argument, but doesent confirm it. I think the only real proof of the end of the fillers will be with episode 183's title.
> But I have high hopes, the new OP/ED are awesome.




Speaking of which, it's becoming a little peculiar that we still don't even have a confirmation of 183's title or a summary of 182. Recently, they've been on top of getting that here. If we still don't see any sort of further news this coming week, I think that's actually a good thing. Maybe they're keeping it for a surprise. 

The 2nd movie is coming out in a couple weeks or something right? Maybe they're saving the good news for around that time too


----------



## neo-dragon (Apr 8, 2006)

Actually, you've waited almost a full year (assuming you've been watching the show since before the filler started).  Really, it surprises me that there are people who have endured it this long and not turned to the manga  . I almost envy you though.  It'll be all the more exciting for you when the filler ends if you don't know what's going to happen.  Hang in there!


----------



## neko-sennin (Apr 8, 2006)

For me, it was half a year, because though we've been watching it off and on for over two years, last year we were having a lot of computer problems, and only finally caught up with the anime around the holidays. These days we're more on top of it.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 9, 2006)

*New Theory on Fillers...*

I believe we hate fillers, because they suck compared to the actual manga arcs.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 9, 2006)

And here we go again with filler complaining. Yeah, that's one of the reasons.


----------



## Toffeeman (Apr 9, 2006)

What was the point in making a new thread just to state the obvious?


----------



## Slips (Apr 9, 2006)

I have no idea why i just repped you it just made me laugh 

now wheres that captain obvious pic


----------



## Pestilence (Apr 9, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> I believe we hate fillers, because they suck compared to the actual manga arcs.


Well, Duh...


----------



## CS-LAND (Apr 9, 2006)

Really? That's wow...such a _new_ point of viewing things >_<


----------



## xshadowwolfx (Apr 9, 2006)

wat a weird thread....yes filler suck isn't there a big bad filler thread somewhere else?


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 9, 2006)

but this is only a theory...


----------



## T2004 (Apr 9, 2006)

I never realized that.....or maybe in my subconcious i did?

lol


----------



## ryne11 (Apr 9, 2006)

Well done, Captain Obvious


----------



## Bobcat1 (Apr 9, 2006)

this thread needs to be trashed


----------



## smurfx (Apr 10, 2006)

looks like 183 continue's the fillers since babelfish's  translation is "As for the star increasing shining,". this really sucks!!! you can check out the preview at this site.


----------



## dabig2 (Apr 10, 2006)

smurfx said:
			
		

> looks like 183 continue's the fillers since babelfish's  translation is "As for the star increasing shining,". this really sucks!!! you can check out the preview at this site.



Wow, that sucks balls! If fillers continue past this star arc for an undescribed amount of time, I hope new Naruto fillers reach ratings less than 1. 

In fact, I urge all of Japan just to say to the studio "screw you assholes"  until they continue on with the story


----------



## smurfx (Apr 10, 2006)

dabig2 said:
			
		

> Wow, that sucks balls! If fillers continue past this star arc for an undescribed amount of time, I hope new Naruto fillers reach ratings less than 1.
> 
> In fact, I urge all of Japan just to say to the studio "screw you assholes"  until they continue on with the story


 uh you sure you really want that? if that happens then naruto is going to be cancelled just like kenshin was and no more naruto anime at all.


----------



## dabig2 (Apr 10, 2006)

smurfx said:
			
		

> uh you sure you really want that? if that happens then naruto is going to be cancelled just like kenshin was and no more naruto anime at all.



At this point, I'm leaning towards yeah. It's a sad thing for Kenshin, but the overall popularity of it wasn't as large as naruto. This would just be "a hey! remember us the viewer who were expecting relevant episodes this spring" kind of jolt to the studio. Then once the story starts to pick up again, ratings can go back to the highly ridiculous.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Apr 10, 2006)

Some people dislike the fillers because they have planned a nearly a year ago to make an AMV based on an event that happens after the KG... And the freaking filler gets in the way, constantly. Aaaargh!


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 10, 2006)

OMG
Really?!


----------



## Silv (Apr 10, 2006)

You Think?
..what could possiblly make you think that? 

............
-_-;;


----------



## lodmad (Apr 10, 2006)

this is to much for my IQ 
i'm talking big but i cant even argue cause i dont read the manga


----------



## RaginGDarkNess (Apr 10, 2006)

smurfx said:
			
		

> looks like 183 continue's the fillers since babelfish's  translation is "As for the star increasing shining,". this really sucks!!! you can check out the preview at this site.



Then i find it really strange why they would make the new opening and ending suggest an end to the fillers... For me the sentences in the opening clearly show that we`re up for something new:

`We`re given a new life as the season changes`... how could you say it better i would think


----------



## Colo (Apr 10, 2006)

I think the opening would have shown more convincing images of naruto growing up, if the filler`s where to end.......... Anyway, what`s with dattebayo saying the series will be destroyed in 20 episodes?


----------



## Tibidon (Apr 10, 2006)

If you look at the quality of the drawings/animation and colors in the new opening versu the quality of fillers, i'd guess it was not made by the fillers animators so I believe fillers will come to a end with 183.


----------



## Crucio (Apr 10, 2006)

*My thoughts.*

I think that 183's supposed title does seem to be legit, and that it is part of the Star arc. But I beleive that there will be no more fillers after that arc. As people have said before, the new Op is "screaming PART 2!", I think it is. 
I see no sense in making an opening that tells people Part 2 is here and then just keep going on with fillers. Naruto's shadow in the beginning of the opening **CLEARLY** symbolises his growth (I don't care if its just an angle change.)

You see, Spring only ends in june, which unfortunately gives alot of space to fullfill the "part 2 will start in spring" deal.  But I don't think it'll take until June 21st to start Part/KG, they cannot fill another season with fillers if they intend to start part 2 in spring, its not possible. Since season 7 isn't even over yet and each season comprises of 26 episodes, the arc may go on for at least 3 more episode (episode 183) which makes sense if you look at the title for 183 it sounds like things have been restored in the Star village and leads me to beleive it will end the arc. With the start of the new season I am forced to beleive and inclined to *hope* that episode 184 will either see Naruto off to train, or start KG.

In the end, my arguments could just as well mean nothing and I'll be forced to start reading the manga..

P.S: I didn't know episode 102-106 were fillers... I read that in this forum, is this true?


----------



## Neji (Apr 10, 2006)

uhhhm  thnx 4 statin the obvious


----------



## Splyte (Apr 10, 2006)

great theory definantly deserves neg rep. :


----------



## tmac4 (Apr 10, 2006)

Well, i hate fillers because.... they just suck and are pointless. Its like pokemon fillers.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 10, 2006)

word, i am the smartest guy on the forums...


----------



## Oahgneg (Apr 11, 2006)

Colo said:
			
		

> Anyway, what`s with dattebayo saying the series will be destroyed in 20 episodes?


That's an easy one.

After 20 episodes of fillers & the ratings continuous plunging, the series will be destroyed Kenshin-style

Naruto becomes a manga-only series after that


----------



## Crucio (Apr 11, 2006)

Just a note: ANN has finaly posted episode 183's title : "The star that shines brighter".


----------



## RaginGDarkNess (Apr 11, 2006)

Tibidon said:
			
		

> If you look at the quality of the drawings/animation and colors in the new opening versu the quality of fillers, i'd guess it was not made by the fillers animators so I believe fillers will come to a end with 183.



It`s a coincidence that one of my friends also pointed this out to me yesterday... on the other hand... one can speculate as much as they want, but we still have to wait until episode 183 comes out...


----------



## kumori (Apr 12, 2006)

Crucio said:
			
		

> Just a note: ANN has finaly posted episode 183's title : "The star that shines brighter".



 someone set us up the bomb!!!11


----------



## xshadowwolfx (Apr 13, 2006)

hey everyone if this has already been posted oops...but

180 is pretty good. should be worth watching. I liked it. The 180 discussion thread has lots of praise for it.


----------



## Tayuya (the banned one) (Apr 14, 2006)

The star arc seems to have rather decent animation so far, too bad it sucks due to being so off topic plot wise.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 14, 2006)

*Filler episode #985 Lawn Mowing Ninja...*

This next filler episode takes place in the cotton candy country...with Naruto's recently learned, gumball no jutsu...


 Seriously, the fillers didn't make me angry at first...and actually, I enjoyed them for a little while...but this is getting absurd. They are completely ruining the integrity of this show.

 Mailman ninja? Cooking ninja? Wtf?


----------



## Neji (Apr 14, 2006)

yes and after having all that gum and cotton candy he gets a cavity and must go to the mystic tooth country to get treatment form the legendary dentist ninja


----------



## d3vlabs (Apr 14, 2006)

money no jutsu s0n. we getting owned by pierriot and kishimoto who get paychecks so fat that they could care less.


----------



## foofan_22 (Apr 14, 2006)

I still have hope!!!!

...I think.

Oh well, I should probably watch the star arc anyways cause I'm bored...


----------



## WARLOCK_L (Apr 14, 2006)

Great, another idiotic topic on filler bashing.

You guys have just too much time......

This thread should be deleted....


----------



## James (Apr 14, 2006)

I wonder if they'll have any ideas for filler left come next time they have to do this.


----------



## Sabakumike (Apr 14, 2006)

I think people should stop asking when the fillers end and just get on with it and except it that fillers will go on. The fillers will end sometime but we just have to wait ill then. If you don't like fillers don't watch them.


----------



## gokuden553 (Apr 14, 2006)

We make the names, pierriot airs them


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 14, 2006)

Magister-Mephistopheles said:
			
		

> Great, another idiotic topic on filler bashing.
> 
> You guys have just too much time......
> 
> This thread should be deleted....




 Yeah, I got an idea too, go kill yourself.

 I'm quite certain I'm allowed to vocalize my opinion in these forums. I'm also quite certain it didn't take me "too much time" to pop in here and write that either. Nice observation though. /sarcasm


 I've been out of the country for three months and have just recieved my full dosage of the filler episodes, sorry if I didn't get to take part in the previous filler bashing.

 Also, I said I liked some of the filler as well, I liked how they expanded upon(without destroying the main story) some of the supporting characters...and there was even a couple of heartfelt 'naruto moments' in there as well.

 But - the effing mailman(courier...weee) ninja was a bit much for me. Sorry if my vocalizing that somehow ruffled your panties.


----------



## Slips (Apr 14, 2006)

Sasuke said:
			
		

> This next filler episode takes place in the cotton candy country...with Naruto's recently learned, gumball no jutsu...
> 
> 
> Seriously, the fillers didn't make me angry at first...and actually, I enjoyed them for a little while...but this is getting absurd. They are completely ruining the integrity of this show.
> ...




Can't be done the filler writers are unable to give Naruto a new justu because Kishi may have use for this Gum ball Justu in the manga


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 14, 2006)

Slips said:
			
		

> Can't be done the filler writers are unable to give Naruto a new justu because Kishi may have use for this Gum ball Justu in the manga




=P Why didn't I think of that?


 I suck at fillers!


----------



## Orochimaru28 (Apr 14, 2006)

this question may have been asked and answered but wat exactly are they starting with after the fillers end... we've all been very paitient so if anyone knows...


----------



## kataimiko (Apr 14, 2006)

Orochimaru28 said:
			
		

> this question may have been asked and answered but wat exactly are they starting with after the fillers end... we've all been very paitient so if anyone knows...




they will possibly be animating the Kakashi Gaiden from the manga. This story takes place in between the timeskip and is kind of a "seperator" of sorts. 

If they do not animate the gaiden, then the anime will fall back into the manga storyline which occurs after the timeskip.


----------



## dabig2 (Apr 15, 2006)

Hmmm, looks like fillers continue even further if 184's title is pure legit.


----------



## xeno (Apr 15, 2006)

Nah, that's not true, Naruto could just have his bunshins turn into gumballs, and whoala, you have gumball no jutsu.


----------



## shizuru (Apr 15, 2006)

I@ve lost all interest right now in the anime >_< wake me up when the fillers end please!


----------



## Coaxmetal (Apr 15, 2006)

Magister-Mephistopheles said:
			
		

> Great, another idiotic topic on filler bashing.
> 
> You guys have just too much time......
> 
> This thread should be deleted....


This is all we have left. Please don't let this be destroyed as well. It will become mass insanity if we can't at least gripe about the fillers.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Apr 15, 2006)

Episode #505: *Naruto's Return After 2 Years!*

Naruto and Jiraiya return from Nude Babe Island (the previous arc was not aired due to FCC) and reminisce about the trip they had, Tsunade finds out and hell breaks lose! 

Next Episode #506 *Naruto's Death, Is It Really So Old Friend?*


----------



## prejudicedmods (Apr 15, 2006)

Episode 404  Not found

OMG theres no Naruto, Where is he, Can he be found tune in and discover what with wrong


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 15, 2006)

Wow so this show still sucks? Well that sucks


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 15, 2006)

In the end, I'm grateful the show continues to exist because of the fillers. I just think(know) there could be a lot more effort there.


----------



## gokuden553 (Apr 15, 2006)

UzumakiHyuugaRendan said:
			
		

> Episode #505: *Naruto's Return After 2 Years!*
> 
> Naruto and Jiraiya return from Nude Babe Island (the previous arc was not aired due to FCC) and reminisce about the trip they had, Tsunade finds out and hell breaks lose!
> 
> Next Episode #506 *Naruto's Death, Is It Really So Old Friend?*



Winnar


----------



## IzumoX (Apr 15, 2006)

Wow, it may seems they're running out of ideas, maybe they'll stop the fillers soon >.>


----------



## Sasuke X (Apr 15, 2006)

Sasuke said:
			
		

> This next filler episode takes place in the cotton candy country...with Naruto's recently learned, gumball no jutsu...
> 
> 
> Seriously, the fillers didn't make me angry at first...and actually, I enjoyed them for a little while...but this is getting absurd. They are completely ruining the integrity of this show.
> ...



Before the fillers started, Naruto (the character) annoyed me. After watching nearly a year of fillers, I hate him. Thank god he's meant to be much more mature and smarter in part 2...I don't think I'd be able to enjoy the show if it was still set in part 1 after the fillers, not after seeing what little I thought of Naruto destroyed.

You should check out the manga covers and pages people from here have coloured, assuming you don't read the manga and haven't seen them. Anime only fans need something to help us keep the faith in the series.


----------



## numanumaking13 (Apr 16, 2006)

the fillers are ok but i want them to stop.


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Apr 16, 2006)

IzumoX said:
			
		

> Wow, it may seems they're running out of ideas, maybe they'll stop the fillers soon >.>



They cant run out of something they never had... Well, Cotton candy ninjas dont sound that strange, if you ask me... we had worst things in fillers already, like Raiga and the Curry, for example. Ah...


----------



## Crucio (Apr 16, 2006)

Well, I'm going back to watching 110-135. 

Man, 49 confirmed episodes of fillers, I'm guessing 52 in all. Meaning, a whole year's worth of filler episodes which would bring us to episode 187. 

But if you count the double episodes that brings us to 189. Plus, if I'm not mistaken there were some weeks without Nartuo, maybe... 3 weeks?, that would bring us to episode 191. Thus as a matter of time, episode 191 would be the equivilant to a full year of fillers. Episode 191 should air, on June 28th, that is if there isn't a week's break.
That would be pretty close to the end of spring, wouldn't it? Ah-ha!

PLUS:  This site, in which so many people trust for upcoming episode titles, only shows up to episode 191... Why is that?

My conclusion: Fillers have a very good chance of ending between episodes 187-191.

And if no one can kill/confirm the "Studio Perriot is waiting on the license for Part 2" rumor... then we might be in for more then that.

Believe it!


----------



## Crucio (Apr 16, 2006)

One more thing I just thought about.
Even if there were to be a week's break and think there will be:  this site says there will be a "Broadcast pause" on the week of May 10th. 

But still, isn't it about time they did a double episode,just as they did after the last "broadcast pause" right before 166-167? We do know that 184 is in fact not a double episode nor a cannon episode. 
We know double specials are all approx. 20 episodes apart. Now, since the last double episode was at 166-167, there's no reason to deny that the next double episode would air for 186-187 or 187-188. At least between 185 and 191. Plus 184 is technically the start of season 8, would'nt it be nice to see a 
Kakashi Gaiden! Double episode special to start out the new season??   
But.. since hope doesent seem to be affective at all it might just be another filler double like the last one.   

That is all dattebayo!


----------



## neko-sennin (Apr 16, 2006)

My advice would be to do what my friend and I have been doing while watching filler epsisodes:

Anyone remember Mystery Science Theater 3000?

It can make any filler up to 42% more entertaining.


----------



## Squall_L_FF8 (Apr 16, 2006)

Or I guess you can make a drinking game out of the Naruto fillers. Like if Naruto does rasengan a shot of whiskey and etc.


----------



## shaha9 (Apr 19, 2006)

*a title*

Mystery Science Theater 3000 (1988?1999), 
usually abbreviated MST3K, is a cult television comedy series created by Joel Hodgson featuring a man and his robot sidekicks who are trapped on a satellite in space and forced to watch particularly bad movies. Series creator Hodgson originally played the stranded man, Joel Robinson. When he left in 1993, series head writer Michael J. Nelson replaced him as new B-movie victim Mike Nelson, and continued in the role for the rest of the show's run.

The format proved to be popular. During its eleven years and 198 episodes (including one feature film), MST3K attained a fiercely loyal fan base, and much critical acclaim. The series also garnered a Peabody Award in 1993.

-Dam when I saw this show I hated it, but now I think it's a work of genius.

World domination with the power of Naruto fillers! Yes, it is possible   .


----------



## uncanny_sama (Apr 19, 2006)

xeno said:
			
		

> Nah, that's not true, Naruto could just have his bunshins turn into gumballs, and whoala, you have gumball no jutsu.




xeno you whore you live !!! 

it thought you got raped an murdered by rabid dogs


----------



## hatake kakashai (Apr 20, 2006)

The fillers are crappy and have stupid colours i would very much like them to end


----------



## Crucio (Apr 20, 2006)

Hopefully we shall know the title to episode 185 in the next couple of days.

Honestly I'd like Studio Perriot to just TELL US how many fillers are left. At least someone could confirm they either end this "spring" or go on.

One thing that is really disturbing and has caught my attention  is this site: 
(Now I don't wanna start anything here, this is just a thought.)

Up to now this site shows no sign of there being any more episodes left after 191, they're simply not listed.

What does this mean? Could it be that the what I've read from a quote in this forum is true and that the creator of Naruto and Studio Perriot are/have been in bad terms and that could be the reason for the fillers and the supposed end of the anime<<<<***These are My assumptions based on info provided by the site mentioned above.***


Right now I think episode 185 has 99.5% chance of being a filler.

Maybe I'm just being really negative so Please don't make a big deal out of this post.


----------



## little nin (Apr 20, 2006)

YES THEY ALL SUCK OBVIOUSLY AND NOW MORE PEOPLE HAVE BEEN READING THE MANGA'S ANDDDD TO FINISHHHH, THEY ARE OVER IN ONE EPISODE!!!!!!


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Apr 21, 2006)

Crucio said:
			
		

> Up to now this site shows no sign of there being any more episodes left after 191, they're simply not listed.



They're probably not listed because they update with empty spaces in batches. As soon as they release name of ep 191 they're gonna add a bunch of new slots for more episodes.



			
				Crucio said:
			
		

> What does this mean? Could it be that the what I've read from a quote in this forum is true and that the creator of Naruto and Studio Perriot are/have been in bad terms and that could be the reason for the fillers and the supposed end of the anime<<<<***These are My assumptions based on info provided by the site mentioned above.***



That quote was most likely bullshit. Though it does seem true that they have problems with the license. If you look at the official site you will see.



			
				Crucio said:
			
		

> Right now I think episode 185 has 99.5% chance of being a filler.



It's definitely filler -_-;


----------



## MannIS (Apr 21, 2006)

Gotta get this out: How cRappy can it get!? I mean, eps 181 had the WORST animation ive ever seen! They use'd the same crappy images over and OVER again. People were standing COMPLETELY still i a battle! THIS IS JUST 2 MUCH! Il kill myself if this countinues! AHG!


----------



## Crucio (Apr 21, 2006)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:
			
		

> They're probably not listed because they update with empty spaces in batches. As soon as they release name of ep 191 they're gonna add a bunch of new slots for more episodes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So they do update in batches huh? Thats good to know! 

Heh, I just finished rewatching the Sasuke Rescue Arc (110-135).
What greatness, I can't wait till Part 2 anylonger!


----------



## Coaxmetal (Apr 21, 2006)

In episode 181 They killed the head of the village with Kunais KUNAIS DANMIT!!!


----------



## Crucio (Apr 21, 2006)

Coaxmetal said:
			
		

> In episode 181 They killed the head of the village with Kunais KUNAIS DANMIT!!!



Yeah.. The Third Hoshikage was freaking weak.


----------



## -GoW- (Apr 21, 2006)

In every filler up to now, the enemies only have one single jutsu... :amazed 

The people responsable for the filler arcs should be given the following punishment: read Naruto manga and watch the Konoha Invasion and Sasuke Rescue Arcs. Then, watch every filler arc in Naruto in a loop till the end of times.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Apr 21, 2006)

I think at this point they shouldn't be considered filler anymore, but the Naruto Anime.


----------



## joyfullydancing (Apr 22, 2006)

the fillers are okay,thier not as good as the actual story but there times where it gives you a good laugh or cry.at least for me


----------



## Crucio (Apr 22, 2006)

Bah. So far there's no word on episode 185's title. Maybe we have to wait longer because of the week's break.


----------



## star64 (Apr 23, 2006)

Ive even stopped watching the fillers because they were so bad


----------



## Crucio (Apr 23, 2006)

star64 said:
			
		

> Ive even stopped watching the fillers because they were so bad



Honestly I recommend episode 180. It is one of the best filler episodes this season.


----------



## Aavion (Apr 23, 2006)

I just watched episode 101 for the first time...someone please slice my wrist -_-


----------



## Crucio (Apr 23, 2006)

Aavion said:
			
		

> I just watched episode 101 for the first time...someone please slice my wrist -_-



Dude.. 101-106 isn't half as bad as 136+.. trust me.


----------



## Tetsuo235 (Apr 23, 2006)

Yea, i really want these fillers to end....cant wait to see part two in anime. Back to the manga for me


----------



## SlowRoasted (Apr 24, 2006)

lol at the hoshikage.  They walked up to him and stabbed him to death.  Its either a super weak village, or some retardedness by the writers, I vote for the latter.  

These fillers have pretty much toasted a good anime.  I will definitely watch when part 2 comes out, but they have really caused a lot of unhappy thoughts.


----------



## Crucio (Apr 24, 2006)

Just our luck, episode 185 and 186 are definitely fillers. I give up, no more episode tracking. 

Here's some new theories on my part:

Theory #1:
I estimate an august/september release of part 2. 

You see, if the current air dates follow through, episode 200 should air on september 6th 2006. Which would be close the season 9's ending(every season counted as 26 episodes). It would also provide a cool rounded number for part "2" and start in september which is a month to start new seasons of shows.
So, they might start advertising part 2 around July/August.

Also, since Naruto has 3 months to prepare before going training with Jiraiya, it would make sense that the fillers are in that 3 months time, as well as the third movie. It only makes sense to place the third movie after Sasuke's departure to Oro's place since he's not in the movie. And if you calculate the days that have past(in naruto world) in the fillers in total, episode 200~ brings you quite close to 3 months time.  Thus Episode 200 would be the start of Part 2, and KG would be a double special before that(198-199). And you'd see Naruto Leave on 197. The movie would air around the same time as 196(august 9th week) Giving 60 episodes total in Naruto Fillers.

Theory #2: Season 8 officially ends on episode 183 and officially ends the Star Arc. Everyone returns to Konoha, each Gening has their own time/episode with Naruto before he leaves. 186's episode title seems to reinforce this thought, 184: Kiba's long day. 185's title remains mysterious. But 186 : Laugh Shino, thats two characters down,6 to go. 186 + 6 = 192.
193 Naruto leaves, 194-195 KG, 196 PArt 2. Not much difference between the first theory, but this time Part 2 start on the same week as the third movie airs.

Theory #3: Season 9: Completely filler (184-210) Naruto dies because Studio Perriot never was able to acquire the license to Part 2.

Don't mind me I was bored.


----------



## Pyre's Plight (Apr 24, 2006)

101 is an awesome episode dude. It's 174 that's something to get mad about. Now the Konoha Sports events, that single manifestation of 11 minutes is WORSE than all the fillers put together.


----------



## Warri (Apr 24, 2006)

Crucio said:
			
		

> ...



Season 8 started at 179... why should it be the end at 186 ? makes no sense


----------



## choinkees (Apr 24, 2006)

Pyre's Plight said:
			
		

> 101 is an awesome episode dude.


Hell yeah, 101 is pretty funny. Plus, it's technically not a filler episode - it was actually in the manga (as a really short special chapter, about 3-4 pages long I think)


----------



## dilbot (Apr 25, 2006)

yup 101 is pretty cool and funny

u kno u just wonder if the naruto made a world record for having most fillers in a series.....

I was thinking, the kakashi gaiden storyline would be better fit on a double episode, dont u think that would be smart? soo what im saying is that the filler may end during the 1 hour special of naruto, oooorrrrr it will end on another double...


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Apr 25, 2006)

Is gaiden gonna be only 2 episodes long?


----------



## dilbot (Apr 25, 2006)

most likely it will


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Apr 25, 2006)

Has anybody said this, or are you just speculating? (you're probably right though...)


----------



## ItachiUchiha79 (Apr 25, 2006)

what episode did the fillers start??


----------



## dilbot (Apr 25, 2006)

fillers started at ep 136

fireninja- most likely cuz the manga chapter wasnt that long, only like 3 chapters


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Apr 25, 2006)

'kay thanks.


----------



## ItachiUchiha79 (Apr 25, 2006)

Alright,thanks


----------



## faked_toy (Apr 26, 2006)

dilbot, see post #1399 on the previous page


----------



## Oahgneg (Apr 26, 2006)

Crucio said:
			
		

> Theory #3: Season 9: Completely filler (184-210) Naruto dies because Studio Perriot never was able to acquire the license to Part 2.


In other words, Naruto = Kenshin 2?


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Apr 26, 2006)

^That is not even remotely funny.


----------



## dilbot (Apr 26, 2006)

aneeeeeway, does everybody agreee part 2 is on ep 200?


----------



## SpotTheCat (Apr 26, 2006)

god damn it that pisses me off. I want _real_ naruto at summer's start!

at least by defenition the manga can't have filler.


----------



## shaha9 (Apr 26, 2006)

Saying the fillers end at 200 is the most abusrd response to the end of the fillers.

Since when do they make big changes on an even number (Don't say episode 20).

It's possible, but it is such a bad guess, it's the same as saying asking how long youd last if you swam in your bathtub (What the hell does that mean?).



**



Fillers are either coming 

A) Very soon (Less than 10, longer delay makes no sense)

or 

B) Next season (Nothing else, no more filler hunting that's it)

and if the fillers are coming soon there should be some kind of annoucment from Naruto HQ aka Japan and i'm not talking about the dam title releases (If we saw the Naruto part 2 title on that list already w.out any notices from the studio beforehand, that would be very odd).

It's like having a new t.v. show come out tomorrow and not advertising it a lil in advance.

Don't expect anything too soon *.* What amazes me most is this year long season (If I am not incorrect, T.V. seasons go year long and don't take a season break like America, not to sure, haven't thought about it).

-We shall see


----------



## neko-sennin (Apr 26, 2006)

I suspect we'll all know for sure by 185, so I'm suspending all speculation until the original timeframe is completely spent.


----------



## Phoenix_Ethereal (Apr 26, 2006)

at this point i just want want to kill it with fire, and never look back.

lol, 8-bit. at least there's that and the manga.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Apr 26, 2006)

Episode 50 = Lee vs. Gaara comes to an end.
Episode 100 = Lee and Gai moment.
Episode 150 = Second last episode of Bikochuu arc.

Oh yeah. 200 is the big one. Definitely. Part 2 will definitely start episode 200.

....Yeah, as you can see, anything can happen with episode 200. Except Part 2 starting. XP


----------



## ANBU no Ryu (Apr 27, 2006)

*Didn't end wit 182....*

Why didn't the fillers end wit 182. whyyyyyyyyyy????? It just kept on dragging......


----------



## ANBU no Ryu (Apr 27, 2006)

Why didn't the filers end wit 182??!!!!


----------



## Benkin-Chan (Apr 27, 2006)

in my opinion they have enough manga to go off for at least another season

these fillers will dramatically decrease popularity of naruto

why cant they just pause it instead of making stuff up that could possibly ruin naruto?


----------



## Disquiet (Apr 27, 2006)

Apparently, the ratings in Japan (ie. the ratings which matter) are still as high as ever, unfortunately.  Not that I disagree with you; there's no real reason as to why they can't just get on with Part 2 _then_ scatter some fillers here and there; but Part 2 fillers, to get us used to it.

That'd certainly be far more bearable than 46 episodes - and counting - of constant, unbreakable fillery doom.


----------



## pooch (Apr 27, 2006)

I don't understand why everyone complains about the fillers! They're clearly REALLY EXCELLENT.


----------



## dilbot (Apr 27, 2006)

thats your opinion, WE (meanig 99%) hate the fillers i personally hate the fillers altho im finding this arch pretty decent....

i think the reason why the ratings r still as high is because well obviously they like the fillers OR they dont check the upcoming episodes on the japanese site so they are hoping that the next episode will start part 2


----------



## pooch (Apr 27, 2006)

I was totally being ironic.


----------



## dilbot (Apr 27, 2006)

I couldnt hear the sarcasm of your voice in ur post^^

yea k sooo for the most part, ep 193 would be most logically the end of fillers if the episode titles keep going as they are from 184...


----------



## ymcauloser (Apr 27, 2006)

This star arc now is acually rather interesting and enjoyable


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Apr 27, 2006)

I havn't seen it, but since it's fillers, I'm sure it's crap.


----------



## dilbot (Apr 27, 2006)

actually its quite decent


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Apr 27, 2006)

Meh...fillers =suck


----------



## dilbot (Apr 27, 2006)

this filler=decent


----------



## Disquiet (Apr 28, 2006)

Actually I kind of (vaguely) liked the star arc until today, when I decided to watch some old Naruto eps from back when the series was good.  Watching episode 71, for example, will make you look at the fillers and cry.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Apr 28, 2006)

Watch any episode and the fillers will make you cry.  In fact, I bet the only teason why the star arc seems like it's good is because the other fillers suck so much that it makes the crap that it is now look decent.


----------



## dilbot (Apr 28, 2006)

yup and when we see part 2 we will cry in awe saying "its finally here!!!!!" then u go crazy then kill urself because you wanted to live through the fillers, now your lifegoal is met anything you do after this will be meaningless. Boy dont we have such high expectations of ourselves....

but really when we see part 2 we will freaken kill our moms (gf's bf's etc etc) when we see it cuz we've had shit episodes for likr 40+ weeks and now these eps are turning into the PIMP shit


----------



## star64 (Apr 28, 2006)

Ahhh more fillers!!!

Now im just waiting for the new episodes. Ive stopped watching and got fed up at episoode 150


----------



## DaoineSidhe (Apr 29, 2006)

Dunno, after watching the wierd Hidden Mist Swordsman-nin filler arc, and knowing that nothing of the two major plots could occur, I have lost too much interest.  It isn't soo much the fact that the filler plots are entirely bad, but rather that each filler arc seems... _stretched_ out...  I mean, if they were shorter arcs, it wouldn't be_quite_ so bad.  But filler arcs seem too much to be trying to kill time, which ruins any good points the filler episodes could have.

Meh, I have since decided to stop watching Naruto until Part II resumes, and rather am watching other animes like Bleach or Ghost in the SHell Stand Alone Complexes.  Oh well.


----------



## h0k4g3-sama (Apr 29, 2006)

im guessing fillers will end in 2 1/2 years starting from where... i cant even remember the names anymore.... where uhhh... Ero-sennin leaves naruto and leaves the long-ass scroll training regimine or w/e with "Guts" written at the end of it...

also with the new movie comming out i dont think fillers will end before that movie... b/c that'd be weird.... seeing naruto teenage on tv and naruto young in the movie

1 year of fillers 1 and 1/2 to go


----------



## Crucio (Apr 29, 2006)

Has anyone noticed on ANN's website they say they have 190 episode titles but the titles page only has 186!! Whats up with that!?


----------



## FreakingWesley (Apr 29, 2006)

Or just watch some other anime while waiting for part 2?
I advice:
Full Metal Alchemist
Eureka SeveN
Girls Bravo


----------



## Abscon (Apr 30, 2006)

I dont mind some filler... some of the arcs were actually ok... Like that one with Raiga and Ranmaru... That was pretty good. Even though it looks like a different version of Zabuza and Haku...


----------



## Alucarddracula (Apr 30, 2006)

the fillers are so boring, they where ok at first and then they jst kept coming ive               
kinda stopped watching naruto now coz of it. does anyone know when they end?


----------



## pooch (Apr 30, 2006)

Nobody has anything more than vague conjecture.


----------



## Thor4x (Apr 30, 2006)

Well I can honestly tell you that I like the fillers, I think it's a good thing.

Reason:
Oké, I explained this before, but I will once more. The thing is Anime is gaining on the Manga, and Naruto is Manga-based so that's a bad thing. If they would not have putten a Filler Season in the series, and it gained in on the Manga then we would have a Anime ( Self written not on Manga based Naruto ) Wich every1 would hate/ or a 1 year break from naruto until the Manga get enough spacing between it and the Anime. So i'd rather have a season full of fillers then not seeing Naruto for a year, or seeing Anime not going on the Manga storyline.


----------



## Snickers (Apr 30, 2006)

Fillers are inevitable.

I stopped watching since the mizuki filler arc. I saw Tiggers' movie and I needn't see it again.

But can anyone tell me, what the current arc is about??


----------



## Thor4x (Apr 30, 2006)

It's about the Star Village, quite intreging and quite moving. Sumaru's mom died  and now it looks there will be a war Konoha vs Star ( If nothing happends ) Lee and Naruto both want to kick the Fourth Hoshikage's ass but Neji won't let them the bastard :'(


----------



## h0k4g3-sama (Apr 30, 2006)

dammit... the manga needs to hurry its ass up.. the chapters are sooo smalll now compared to the begining am i right?


----------



## Crucio (Apr 30, 2006)

h0k4g3-sama said:
			
		

> dammit... the manga needs to hurry its ass up.. the chapters are sooo smalll now compared to the begining am i right?



I think so, I heard the manga is progressing at a slow pace right now.


----------



## choinkees (Apr 30, 2006)

Crucio said:
			
		

> I think so, I heard the manga is progressing at a slow pace right now.


I actually think that the manga is going fairly quickly at the moment. Some people are complaining that there have been a couple too many boring talking chapters rather than fighting, but generally the story is going pretty strong. Feels more like one big progressive story at the moment rather than a collection of arcs with breaks at the end. I wonder if this will make it hard to add fillers into the part 2 time? (maybe that's why they've given themselves extra time at the moment with a double season of fillers now because it will be harder to do for part 2?  ...nah, they'll find a way to add fillers to anything)

Still, the anime fillers are a kind of necessary evil. Regardless of how well the manga story is going at the moment, you could easilly combine about a month's worth of manga chapters into just one anime episode.


----------



## faked_toy (May 1, 2006)

One thing that pisses me off is that anime creators certainly knew that this 1yearlong period of fillers would be necessary but still started releasing Naruto so early!


----------



## legan (May 1, 2006)

So umm when will the fillers end again?


----------



## Hyouma (May 1, 2006)

I'm a newbie and even i know that question doesn't have an answer (yet)


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa 8337 (May 1, 2006)

I think the fillers are gonna end at episode 200. Im just guessinf but i have a good feeling about it.


----------



## dilbot (May 1, 2006)

for some reason i woke up today and thought I CAN WAIT, ive been bitching about the fillers so long it doesnt matter anymore, and i bet you anything that while the fillers are running, they are making plans for part 2 to make it even more exciting then the manga, be optimistic is what im saying (if you dont know what optimistic means, look it up in the dictionary)


----------



## legan (May 1, 2006)

I'm a glass half empty kinda guy.

And the reason I asked was because I haven't followed the fillers since the stupid looking for that bug arc.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (May 1, 2006)

Legan said:
			
		

> So umm when will the fillers end again?


Never.........


----------



## AngstyUchiha (May 2, 2006)

dilbot said:
			
		

> for some reason i woke up today and thought I CAN WAIT, ive been bitching about the fillers so long it doesnt matter anymore, and i bet you anything that while the fillers are running, they are making plans for part 2 to make it even more exciting then the manga, be optimistic is what im saying (if you dont know what optimistic means, look it up in the dictionary)



Did I miss something?  Why would we need to look it up in the dictionary?


----------



## Hellion (May 2, 2006)

What issues was the Manga in when the first Anime episode debuted.  I would like to know so I can have my own personnal guestamation to when the filler wil end.


----------



## itachisgirl4875 (May 2, 2006)

i am starting to get sick of the naruto fillers especially the one that is continuing on right now. when will the kakashi gaiden commence


----------



## dilbot (May 2, 2006)

kakashi gaiden arc may come in episodes 190- never

most likely, 193


----------



## guyver4z (May 3, 2006)

Finally!!! Something to look forward to


----------



## frenchy (May 3, 2006)

when I saw the first 3 fillers I was ok, but when pass the time OMG! I was very mad, that are very much fillers  

I not like the fillers!


----------



## pooch (May 3, 2006)

I love non-native speakers who use english forums. I admire the effort they make, and their text comes across as really earnest and sincere! Plus its kinda funny, in a cute way.


----------



## AtomCy (May 3, 2006)

pooch said:
			
		

> I love non-native speakers who use english forums. I admire the effort they make, and their text comes across as really earnest and sincere! Plus its kinda funny, in a cute way.





Omg liek you a racist !!!111one


----------



## AngstyUchiha (May 3, 2006)

AtomCy said:
			
		

> Omg liek you a racist !!!111one



???

Come again?


----------



## Pyre's Plight (May 3, 2006)

Excellent. Sumaru's mom commits suicide. How come there aren't any actual ninjas in the hidden star village? All they ever do is the same bloody technique whenever rouble comes crawling. Not even NAruto himself is that bad...


----------



## Zorokiller (May 4, 2006)

I skipped 182, watched 183..and still didn't miss a thing...nothing happens in 1 filler episode you can easily skip 3 of them and still understand what's going on cuz the story is so friggin simple and dumb...The flying peacock rasengan thing...how the fuck did that come up with that? poof kagebunshin damn another sumaru's mom spirit..make a rasengan...woot...I thought..omg not like the first filler arc that akahoshi is also gonna transform in some freaky mutant...but no..pheew...anyway...The animation is SO bad that the faces get deformed in every scene...like there is no continuety in the art or so...it keeps getting worse to...more worse..

and what do you guys think of 184? Akamaru with rabies? Kiba is always good...but if they fuck him and akamaru up...DAMN YOU filler writers


----------



## Crucio (May 4, 2006)

Could someone translate what it says on top of this page? : 
I beleive its refering to the broadcast pause next week, but I'm not sure.

Actually I just looked at the episode previews for 184, I was right, it airs May 17th. Plus the episode summary is unavailable until probably next week. I'm also guessing there will be no manga next week either.
[Himitsu]_Inukami!_-_01_[E35F87C6].avi


----------



## Renegade (May 4, 2006)

I'm so sick of fillers. When will they end?


----------



## Crucio (May 4, 2006)

Renegade78 said:
			
		

> I'm so sick of fillers. When will they end?



No one knows when they will end. But I guarrantee you, there's a 95% chance that they *wont end* until August/September *at the least.* Please read the rest of the posts in this thread for speculations and such.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (May 4, 2006)

I don't understand why everyone is freaking out and thinking the fillers will last more then this season.  What is their reasoning?


----------



## YellowFlash (May 4, 2006)

This last episode (183) actually caught me off guard.  I was expecting Naruto to go Kyuubi against the star's chakra and the Kyuubi's chakra overwhelming the star's.  But then they make Sumaru's Mom save the day from the afterlife -_-...


----------



## AngstyUchiha (May 4, 2006)

^Does anyone really care about the last episode though?  I mean, anything that happened in a filler has nothing to do with the story.

The anime company would have been better off just having random naruto porn.  It would have been more interesting and creative then a tiger-man.


----------



## jv2k (May 4, 2006)

Crucio said:
			
		

> Please read the rest of the posts in this thread for speculations and such.


There are 74 pages worth of posts, most of which are most likly just generic people ranting about the filler, do you really expect someone to read it all?


----------



## Musashma (May 4, 2006)

after all this fillers, can you have a filler in a future?


----------



## dilbot (May 4, 2006)

i dunno what you're saying dude..... get a better translater or better english jk

well i wouldn't be surprised if it lasted until september... like other ppl said:

currently there is ABSOLUTELY NO advertising for part 2 of naruto to get everybody hyped up.

But there is a possibility that they may just make it pop out of no where and just start playing the episodes to see how loyal their fans are buuut i highly doubt that, cuz naruto is huge and you would definately get tons of sponsers and tons of commercials of part 2 resulting in $$ 

i now doubt the speculation that the fillers end at 193


----------



## pooch (May 5, 2006)

At least Kiba's Long Day looks interesting. For a... number of reasons.


----------



## zornoid13 (May 5, 2006)

Hope the fillers will get more interesting after 184.

They seem to be boring most of the time


----------



## Hinano (May 5, 2006)

Crucio said:
			
		

> Could someone translate what it says on top of this page? :
> I beleive its refering to the broadcast pause next week, but I'm not sure.
> 
> Actually I just looked at the episode previews for 184, I was right, it airs May 17th. Plus the episode summary is unavailable until probably next week. I'm also guessing there will be no manga next week either.
> Episode 4 RAW



"Announcement: The time and day of broadcast will be changing!"


----------



## Saes (May 5, 2006)

sigh 17th may  ..bloody fillers  ...


----------



## Sin. (May 5, 2006)

why the hell are people still watching this crap. As far as im concerned Naruto the series ended when the fillers began.


----------



## dilbot (May 5, 2006)

nope  the fillers made no change in the ratings in japan, maybe even higher than the actual story... 

FILLERS END IN SEPTEMBER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## h0k4g3-sama (May 5, 2006)

proof of this is where?


----------



## Masters (May 6, 2006)

FireNinja7 said:
			
		

> I don't understand why everyone is freaking out and thinking the fillers will last more then this season.  What is their reasoning?



Well, the 3rd Naruto movie is coming in August. Based on the poster, Naruto is still the same. It will be safe to say the producers would not have him change   before that.


----------



## Renegade (May 6, 2006)

I hate the fillers! I bet the next one will be something like "Rasengan Ninjas": 

They only use Rasengan, and can only be hit-killed by Rasengan. Also, they have an aura around them that enables anyone to cast a Rasengan. They cant walk, they use Rasengan to throw themselves forward. They breathe with Rasengans. Naruto and Jiraiya must fight and defeat them all, which will take loads of episodes where random Rasengans fly around.

Next week, Rasengan counter hits something like 4690.


----------



## dilbot (May 6, 2006)

renegade, you are a genious, send that to perriot studios then they will make it an episode!


----------



## Foxmaster (May 6, 2006)

argggh these fillers are driving me insane and the worse part is that I don't want to miss a single episode.


----------



## dilbot (May 6, 2006)

just stop watching and go on some porn, it helps A LOT


----------



## Xgamer245 (May 6, 2006)

>.>
<.<
A better way to make fillers interesting is another tournament again......like the chuunen exam kind of thing except more different to the point nothing will mess up feature stuff....


----------



## dilbot (May 6, 2006)

nah porn rules all....

many more fillers to go until part 2 shows

btw what post do u think u'll be at when the fillers end?

ill be 1000 posts


----------



## Renegade (May 7, 2006)

dilbot said:
			
		

> renegade, you are a genious, send that to perriot studios then they will make it an episode!


thnx! now rep me!


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa 8337 (May 7, 2006)

How do ppl guess when the fillers will end by reading t he titles?


----------



## Bill (May 7, 2006)

Ryu Hayabusa 8337 said:
			
		

> How do ppl guess when the fillers will end by reading t he titles?



Because we read the manga?


----------



## dilbot (May 7, 2006)

list ways we can get by the fillers............ im BORED


----------



## Natsuhito (May 7, 2006)

holy f**king crackers
i was playing catch up with naruto. and the count down to end the fillers came...it read Things are looking up but there are still 3 more episodes or something like that.
next episode reads Hope you didnt get your hopes up because there are 26 more episodes. I nearly flipped.

edit::


rasengan was this ultimate move.. chidori or higher even..
now even Naruto said the rasengan has become some cheap move (probably wouldnt be if he didnt bust it out so much). Anyone see that filler where they were stuck in the cave? he said something along the lines of "I'll use my rasengan or something.."


well if anyone ever wanted to learn about *all* of the side characters, your wishes have been granted.


----------



## Sin. (May 8, 2006)

I think they need to have a rasengan counter on the bottom of the screen. Something like what they did for southpark when they were allowed to say Sh*t on Television. At least then I could have something to keep my attention...


----------



## dilbot (May 8, 2006)

omgz fillers are gonna end on ep 226! nope jk itll be longer than that...


----------



## Naruto_Rasengan (May 9, 2006)

dilbot said:
			
		

> omgz fillers are gonna end on ep 226! nope jk itll be longer than that...



You don't joke about things like this... unless you want to be looking at your body from 100m away.


----------



## Sasuke (May 10, 2006)

*Y'know...I hate to do this but...*

It's another filler thread.

 I hated the fillers before, a lot.

 However, I just watched the Zabuza arc over again...now I REALLY hate the fillers. They completely ruin the integrity of the series. I challenge you to go watch episodes 1-18 or so again and tell me you disagree.

 Naruto was a beautiful thing in the beginning. It was a work of art, it meant something. It even moved me - multiple times, it's not just a show for kids. (Although I think it's great for kids, an' I wish American society would incorporate some of these wonderful values into mainstream cartoons here, instead of mindless slapstick - or psycho shows like 'courage the cowardly dog' - 'or cow and chicken')

 There is a reason for there being over 1 million people registered on this site...it's not the fillers. Most of us were touched by Naruto in some way or another...and the fillers had completely made me forget that. I had to re-watch the beginning episodes just to remember why I even care about this show. It was a masterpiece.

 I'm just saying, I really hated the fillers before...but now that I remember what a great experience Naruto was the first time around - I despise them utterly. It makes me even more upset to know that the reason something so great was ruined is because of $$$.

 Sorry to rant, just wanted to get it off my chest. You can poke fun at me if you wish(You take this too seriouslySasuke!)...but...you're here too, aren't you?


 That said. Start watching Eureka Seven - it's really great...quick, before it turns to fillers.


----------



## Kakashi_1703 (May 10, 2006)

Yep, I agree with you, but its either fillers or nothing.


----------



## Sasuke (May 10, 2006)

Kakashi_1703 said:
			
		

> Yep, I agree with you, but its either fillers or nothing.





 After watching the first arc again, sadly I would've loved to have chosen nothing. This series has been made into a mockery.


----------



## Damselian (May 10, 2006)

You shouldn't watch the fillers if they ruin Naruto for you that much.


----------



## Sasuke (May 10, 2006)

Damselian said:
			
		

> You shouldn't watch the fillers if they ruin Naruto for you that much.




 The whole point of my thread is that I didn't realize how much they ruined it until I watched the beginning again.

 Thank you for your profound, well thought out comment.


----------



## Pyre's Plight (May 10, 2006)

I completely agree. That's perhaps why the fillers anger me as well. They ruin almost everything, pointlesly mixing humor with serious moments(Bikiochi arc anyone?), trying to have us care about characters that just appeared and will never be seen again. It's quite disgusting if you ask me. And I have stopped watching the fillers anymore. I quit ever since they killed thier own arc for about the 5th time in a row.


----------



## Seany (May 10, 2006)

Yeah it's complete crap now compared to the first arc :/.

Hopefully it will improve alot when manga chapters are animated.


----------



## gokuden553 (May 10, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> Yeah it's complete crap now compared to the first arc :/.
> 
> Hopefully it will improve alot when manga chapters are animated.



Ye lets hope so ^^;


----------



## Broleta (May 10, 2006)

Ok, and...


----------



## Tarin (May 10, 2006)

WTF Ive been away in Africa for two months I come back and its still fu@~ing filler episodes! Guess I can atleast look forward to catching up with the manga.


----------



## Sasuke (May 10, 2006)

Broleta said:
			
		

> Ok, and...





 Hey, thanks for the input!


----------



## Syn (May 10, 2006)

Tarin said:
			
		

> WTF Ive been away in Africa for two months I come back and its still fu@~ing filler episodes! Guess I can atleast look forward to catching up with the manga.



Yeah, anyone have a vague idea of when the filler crap is suppose to stop?


----------



## Molekage (May 10, 2006)

the fillers are a cheap way of pumping the series of all the money its worth. its too bad that they can't actually try to make them good. even if they can't introduce new jutsu, they could at least make the taijutsu scenes less retarded.

i also agree that people should watch eureka 7 instead of the fillers. full metal panic is another good way to bust those filler blues.


----------



## Molekage (May 10, 2006)

.... yeah, i can see your point better now. the fillers have made me so cynical about the series that i can't remember why i started watching. even the manga is pissing me off now.


----------



## Sasuke (May 10, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> .... yeah, i can see your point better now. the fillers have made me so cynical about the series that i can't remember why i started watching. even the manga is pissing me off now.




 Oh please don't say that Molekage. Some of us are still clinging to some remote ray of hope.


----------



## Saes (May 10, 2006)

Best filler thread 

can just say that you have a really good point and I totaly agree with you


----------



## Molekage (May 10, 2006)

Sasuke said:
			
		

> Oh please don't say that Molekage. Some of us are still clinging to some remote ray of hope.


sorry guys, didn't want to be such a downer.

it might also be that i've seen anime that i've liked better. but i do remember how happy i was when the naruto manga dry spell was over and they opened part 2 up. i still like the series, and as soon as the @)#)(!@#*) fillers are over, i'll like the series even more because the first arc of part 2 is my favorite arc of the series.


----------



## Sasuke (May 10, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> sorry guys, didn't want to be such a downer.
> 
> it might also be that i've seen anime that i've liked better. but i do remember how happy i was when the naruto manga dry spell was over and they opened part 2 up. i still like the series, and as soon as the @)#)(!@#*) fillers are over, i'll like the series even more because the first arc of part 2 is my favorite arc of the series.



 Thou hast been redeemed.


----------



## Neji (May 10, 2006)

yeah i know........the main story, and especially the beggining really had a meaning to other things, it showed about teamwork and freindship and all that, but now the fillers messed that up .......i see what you mean


----------



## Kasonic (May 10, 2006)

We need a filler without Naruto, for god's sake.

If 187 isn't the end of them, give us an arc with Shikamaru or Neji as the star, maybe even the Sand Siblings, without a single FRAME of Naruto during the thing.  It would probably be great.


----------



## Crucio (May 10, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> sorry guys, didn't want to be such a downer.
> 
> it might also be that i've seen anime that i've liked better. but i do remember how happy i was when the naruto manga dry spell was over and they opened part 2 up. i still like the series, and as soon as the @)#)(!@#*) fillers are over, i'll like the series even more because the first arc of part 2 is my favorite arc of the series.



I've recently read the first arc of part 2 for the first time and it IS awesome. It will definitely blow people away once it airs. 

I'm waiting a bit before starting to read Volume 32 and up though.


----------



## Crucio (May 10, 2006)

Syn25 said:
			
		

> Yeah, anyone have a vague idea of when the filler crap is suppose to stop?



No one knows for sure, but my "vague idea" is around episode 200, after the 3rd movie is released. There just isn't enough Manga material for us not to eventually have fillers in Part 2! Thats one of the main reasons I believe the fillers will go on.


----------



## hiyoo123 (May 10, 2006)

I LOVE THE FILLERS OMFGZZZ! CONTINUE PLS

anyyway i watched all the fillers in like 2-3 days i couldn't stop cuz it was soooo gooood! man anyway i dunno if it's posted before here's something interesting from DB subbing group

"Answer B: No, DB will not pick up any new series this season. We are also planning to discontinue Naruto unless the fillers end within the next few weeks."


----------



## Kromagnum (May 10, 2006)

The fillers do truly ruin what was a very touching and heartwarming show.  The Zabuza arc is awe-inspiring, and the rest of them are almost as good.  I know they don't want to lose their time slot, but I'd prefer they just show reruns until the manga is ahead.  I'd even think that reruns would get better ratings than the fillers, but from what I hear, the fillers do get good ratings, so blah.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (May 10, 2006)

Sasuke said:
			
		

> Hey, thanks for the input!


No one else in this thread is saying anything that hasn't been said 1000 times before.


----------



## XangetZu (May 10, 2006)

1 year aniversery for fillers soon... would'nt suprise me if it a second one came as well. 

fking fillers, will they ever end...


----------



## Iruka (May 10, 2006)

Sasuke said:
			
		

> It's another filler thread.
> 
> I hated the fillers before, a lot.
> 
> However, I just watched the Zabuza arc over again...now I REALLY hate the fillers. They completely ruin the integrity of the series. I challenge you to go watch episodes 1-18 or so again and tell me you disagree.


I have watch and rewatch the beginning of naruto. I don't know how many time watch them altogether.



> (Although I think it's great for kids, an' I wish American society would incorporate some of these wonderful values into mainstream cartoons here, instead of mindless slapstick - or psycho shows like 'courage the cowardly dog' - 'or cow and chicken')


I agree. Now, they even have more stupid-er shows (ie. My gym partner is a Monkey). *sigh* I'd rather watch Courage the cowardly dogs than have to watch these new cartoon shows. (Hell, I didn't even watch that channel anymore. Only on Friday night and Saturday night when the good stuff comes on. Then I change channel again when Futurama and Family Guys comes on.)They have so much violence in it too this kids show even if it was pass as a joke and has no blood.



> There is a reason for there being over 1 million people registered on this site...it's not the fillers. Most of us were touched by Naruto in some way or another...and the fillers had completely made me forget that. I had to re-watch the beginning episodes just to remember why I even care about this show. It was a masterpiece.


 I agree. If not for the manga and the beginning episode before the fillers takes over, Naruto would be lost to me.



> I'm just saying, I really hated the fillers before...but now that I remember what a great experience Naruto was the first time around - I despise them utterly. It makes me even more upset to know that the reason something so great was ruined is because of $$$.


lol.  Well it's how this world operate.



> Sorry to rant, just wanted to get it off my chest. You can poke fun at me if you wish(You take this too seriouslySasuke!)...but...you're here too, aren't you?
> 
> 
> That said. Start watching Eureka Seven - it's really great...quick, before it turns to fillers.


 lol. I still have yet to find where to get the eng sub of eureka seven. It's a great show I agree.


----------



## Sasuke (May 10, 2006)

Tapp Zaddaz said:
			
		

> No one else in this thread is saying anything that hasn't been said 1000 times before.




 Right. Sometimes people say the same thing as someone else. Who cares? Do you feel it's your divine duty to butt into threads and point these things out? Because it's not. this is a discussion forum, allow us to discuss, thanks - bye.

 P.S. I say it _better_.


----------



## Molekage (May 11, 2006)

@Otome, if you are looking for e7 try this out.[AN-Classic]Hack Roots - 2v2.avi


----------



## Kurosaki (May 11, 2006)

Maybe in the beginning a few fillers were ok, but considering this is what the 100th filler episode in a row.....well that is just plain wrong...is it 100? or is it more? I lost count....


----------



## Tsuuga (May 11, 2006)

It's been about 50...

---

Yeah, I remember being very moved by Haku's backstory, Sasuke's "death," Haku's death, Naruto's speech to Zabuza, Zabuza's death, and even the village's involvement. It was probably by far the most well-planned out arc of Kishimoto, and more concise than the rest of his arcs. Those episodes are what got me into Naruto, and got me into anime. The art, animation, music, and plot were all top-tier then, and it's truly sad that the fillers have tarnished that memory. It set up some kind of standard in me than I use to evaluate many anime now.

If you're really sick of fillers, I really, with all my heart, recommend One Piece. It may not be pretty, and in the beginning you may find it to be boring, but it is also moving and emotional when it wants to be. It's also got some of the best orchestral scores in anime, ever. When I went through the series, it was like watchin Naruto all over again.


----------



## Emery (May 11, 2006)

Oh my god, will you STOP BITCHING?


Read the god damn manga if you want good Naruto!



Jesus.  I'm so tired of people making threads, bitching and whining about the fillers.  Just read the fucking manga and GET ON WITH YOUR LIFE.


FILLERS ARE NECESSARY.  WE NEED THE FILLERS.


There's not enough canon material to go by just yet.  Unless you wat ANOTHER year of fillers in part 2, shut your bitching!


God damn.


----------



## CS-LAND (May 11, 2006)

I've been doing that for a while...rewatching some of the great episodes of Naruto and that includes the zabuza arc. So yeah, I completely agree with you!


----------



## Sasuke (May 11, 2006)

Emery said:
			
		

> Oh my god, will you STOP BITCHING?
> 
> 
> Read the god damn manga if you want good Naruto!
> ...




 Thanks for displaying your intelligence in a big spectacular light show for all to see! You've really made a lasting impression on those of us here, who've read your insightful words...

 All sarcasm aside, you are the epitome of ignorance.

 I'm sure I'm not putting my life on hold because of an anime.

 Yes, yes, we "need" the fillers. How pitifully simple of you. 

I don't want to read the manga, or I would've done so already. I'll read up till where the anime is. I prefer to be surprised with LIVE action. That's why I'm in the naruto TV forum. Surprised? Ignoramus.

 Yes, everyone and their mother knows there isn't enough canon material, Einstein. THAT DOES NOT JUSTIFY RUINING A GREAT SERIES!!! Are you a complete fool?!

 There are multiple ways they could've overcome that scenario. Here are three of them. I'm sure I could think of more as well...

1. RERUNS of GREAT episodes!

2. Tsubasa Chronicles (Which is not NEARLY as popular as Naruto) had something like a 5 month break in order for the manga to distance itself...and honestly, it's better that way...rather than tarnishing a work of art.

3. Or...maybe they could have done...oh, let's say...NOT SUCH A SHITTY JOB?!

 Now then - take your dildo dusting ass back over to the manga forum and make threads about who could beat who. Thanks - bye.


----------



## RaZzy (May 11, 2006)

hahahah.. sasuke you make great posts  And I'm not. 
The end


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (May 11, 2006)

Sasuke  said:
			
		

> Thanks for displaying your intelligence in a big spectacular light show for all to see! You've really made a lasting impression on those of us here, who've read your insightful words...
> 
> All sarcasm aside, you are the epitome of ignorance.
> 
> ...


Agreed with that. People saying to stop to watch fillers just because we don't like them, are plainly idiots. No one said that fillers were needed! There shall simply be a big break, interupted by grately animated (GITS 2 Innocence style) Kakashi Gaiden, and no stupid filler episodes.


----------



## Emery (May 11, 2006)

Sasuke said:
			
		

> Thanks for displaying your intelligence in a big spectacular light show for all to see! You've really made a lasting impression on those of us here, who've read your insightful words...
> 
> All sarcasm aside, you are the epitome of ignorance.
> 
> ...




I'm pitifully simple?  Dude, look at the facts.  There is NOT enough canon material to go on with the anime.  We'll just end up RIGHT BACK at the fillers for a whole nother' year in part 2.  You would probably bitch then too, right?


1. You know, if you want to see reruns, then WATCH SOME EPISODES OVER AGAIN.  Nobody is MAKING you watch the fillers, but you choose to, and then you BITCH about them.  

2. You know, Naruto is extremely popular in Japan.  Studio Peirrot would lose a lot of money for not animating Naruto for over a year.  Know why?  PEOPLE PERFER *SOME* NARUTO OVER *NONE*.  Did that ever cross your mind, smart guy?

3. Most of the people that watch this show in Japan are KIDS.  KIDS.  Do you really think KIDS cared about storylines?  Hell no.  They just want to see ninjas kicking ass.  I know I did at that age.  They don't have to make the fillers good.  They're FILLERS.  As in *NON-MANGA RELATED EPISODES, USED TO TIDE OVER NARUTO FANS FOR THE MANGA TO GET FARTHER AHEAD, SO THEY HAVE A STORY TO DRAW FROM.*

You refuse to read the manga, which is the basis for the episodes that YOU like(canon).  Whose fault is it for not wanting to read the manga?  YOURS.  Instead of complaining, why not READ the manga and then wait for it to be animated later?  You don't have many options if you hate the fillers, now do you?  You can either wait until the fillers are over(in 2-3 months), or you can READ THE FUCKING MANGA.  It's that simple!  

But instead, you'd rather just watch the anime, bitch, complain, watch the anime some more, bitch and complain again.  JUST DON'T WATCH THE FILLERS!  Jesus man, how fucking dumb can you be?  

For someone that's 23 years old, you'd think he'd have something better to do than complain about fillers on a Naruto forum.  


Fucking imbicile.


----------



## olorin0305 (May 11, 2006)

I wouldn't have a problem with the Fillers, if Naruto would just go off with Jiraiya. There are countless interesting characters within Konoha and beyond, enough for a 1000 decent Filler Eps. Screwing up Naruto in every single Ep is just evil beyond reason. It's like bringing Sasuke back for a few Eps with the excuse of being lost and just to search for bugs.


----------



## CS-LAND (May 11, 2006)

Sasuke said:
			
		

> Thanks for displaying your intelligence in a big spectacular light show for all to see! You've really made a lasting impression on those of us here, who've read your insightful words...
> 
> All sarcasm aside, you are the epitome of ignorance.
> 
> ...



No need to get all that mad and waste all that time to make such a post...it's a syndrome now... These guys that bump here and there with the same explanation...most likely they think that by posting that crap it makes em look better...and cooler...and all mighty. Just ignore them, and btw let's go back to the topic


----------



## Sasuke (May 11, 2006)

Emery said:
			
		

> I'm pitifully simple?  Dude, look at the facts.  There is NOT enough canon material to go on with the anime.  We'll just end up RIGHT BACK at the fillers for a whole nother' year in part 2.  You would probably bitch then too, right?
> 
> 
> 1. You know, if you want to see reruns, then WATCH SOME EPISODES OVER AGAIN.  Nobody is MAKING you watch the fillers, but you choose to, and then you BITCH about them.
> ...



 Well, I'll bless you with a few more comments - and perhaps, revive a few of those stagnant braincells I know you have floating around in there.

 Yes, you _are_ pitifully simple...because people are _*discussing*_ on a _*discussion*_ forum and you pop in and cuss them out for no good reason. That is sad.

 Your points are juvenile...and have already been refuted on more than one occasion in this thread, yet you choose to ignore that...and post more nonsense, with no remark to the opposition's opinion. (IE: You debate like a kindergartener.)

 No, I would not bitch about fillers, _*if*_ they were good. That's the issue here, as stated in the first post in the thread, moron.

 Yes, I know they think they're making money by making these crappy fillers...but I think it's wrong to sell out like that. Even though, most people do and would. Also, do you really think Naruto is attracting NEW viewers with these crapass fillers? Probably not. But it sure would if they reran the great episodes until they were ready to continue the canon material.

 As for your third comment, no I didn't care much about plot when I was a kid. How that relates to this? I couldn't tell ya. Wonderful points though. 

 As for the rest of your #3 _wisdom_, I've explained myself as much as I wish relating to that babble...earlier in this thread.

 Yes, I "refuse" to read the manga, PAST the anime. As I said, I would like to be surprised in LIVE action. That's why I'm in the Naruto TV forum. Can you read? I don't like repeating myself.

 Look, bozo...I'm 23...and a whole hell of a lot more mature than you'll ever be. That much is clearly drawn here. You're 20 yourself, you really think there's that much of a difference in age? 

 But look at this astronomical gap in intelligence! You're so much more wise, logical and an all around better guy than me! Please, teach me...sensei!

 I hope one day you can formulate 5 sentences in a row without saying 'fuck'. An' I hope one day, if you disagree with someone, you'll be mature enough to talk about it - instead of acting like a talking monkey who says fuck a lot.(An' probably picks his nose.)

 Have a nice day, tiger. Let me know when you wanna get schooled again...preferably _after_ you finish growing pubic hairs.


----------



## Emery (May 11, 2006)

Sasuke said:
			
		

> This is the last few words I'm going to waste on you here, then after that...if you wish to continue making a fool of yourself, do so through PM.
> 
> First, let me enlighten you. I didn't make any jokes.
> 
> ...





Ah, here you go again.  What are you doing now?  Being hypocritical?  Yes.  You make assumptions about my personal life, telling me that I'm not educated, calling me an idiot, ect, when I made pretty valid points, yet you just chose to ignore them and continue to bitch.  Review everything that you said, genius.  H-y-p-o-c-r-i-t-e.  I cuss a lot, so you ASSUME I'm stupid(I'm in my third year of college with very high grades, mind you.  If you'd like to see  proof I'll be more than happy to supply you with it.)  You bitch about an anime show on a forum, like a pissed movie buff boycotting the next X-men film, so I assume you have no life, friends, and live with your parents.  

We're humans, that's what we do.  If you're to arrogant to see what you're doing, then I feel sorry for you.

You say I don't see you acting like a child...heh...can you think of something more childish than being 23 years old and complaining on a forum about a KIDS show?  Haha.  I laugh at your hypocrisy.

Studio Peirrot isn't ruining the integrity of the series. Masashi Kishimoto is the creator and author of the series, he, and he alone has the ability to compromise the integrity of NARUTO.  Studio Peirrot does not write canon Naruto, they are not Kishimoto nor do they think like Kishimoto(If that wasn't painfully obvious enough.)  All they do is ANIMATE.  They are NOT storywriters.  Get this through your thick head.

Why couldn't you post this in the PINNED thread?  What the fuck makes YOU so special that you should make your very own thread, saying the EXACT same thing that every post in the "Big Bad Filler Discussion" thread says?

You're just not that cool, my friend.

And I like my song, too.


----------



## Sasuke (May 11, 2006)

Emery said:
			
		

> Ah, here you go again.  What are you doing now?  Being hypocritical?  Yes.  You make assumptions about my personal life, telling me that I'm not educated, calling me an idiot, ect, when I made pretty valid points, yet you just chose to ignore them and continue to bitch.  Review everything that you said, genius.  H-y-p-o-c-r-i-t-e.  I cuss a lot, so you ASSUME I'm stupid(I'm in my third year of college with very high grades, mind you.  If you'd like to see  proof I'll be more than happy to supply you with it.)  You bitch about an anime show on a forum, like a pissed movie buff boycotting the next X-men film, so I assume you have no life, friends, and live with your parents.
> 
> We're humans, that's what we do.  If you're to arrogant to see what you're doing, then I feel sorry for you.
> 
> ...



 Dude, you really don't get it do you?


1. I told you, your previous "points" have already been refuted.

2. I said take this to PMs.

3. You ARE an idiot...you come in throwing insults because I'm discussing something I wish to discuss. I didn't ignore anything you said, I just see that it was nonsense. There were no assumptions made. I've already made clear points(once again) previously in my last post that you can't really argue with. Unless you're a stone brained imbecile who types just to see his words on the screen, or fairly intelligent. I'm going to go with the former here.

4. One does not need common sense to make good grades. I don't need to see your proof, I'll take your word for it, because I have no way of knowing otherwise. (Nor do I care that much)

5. If you think I'm a child, then you are obviously calling yourself one, you're here too. Also, any fool can see this show is not just for kids, which is why GROWN men read manga and watch anime in Japan. This series was made to cater to both audiences of children and adults.

6. Get THIS through YOUR thick head. The people putting out Naruto on TV, OWN a piece of it. They have all the capability in the world of compromising its integrity.

7. And I didn't post in the big bad filler discussion thread, because I didn't WANT to. You gonna murder me for it? Jeezus. People make far more worthless threads than this everyday, go cry in _their_ faces. I don't see how this adversely effected you in any way.

8. If you're going to argue with me, read the whole thread first. Don't feel like it? Well guess what? I don't feel like reading the 2,000 posts in the "big bad filler discussion" thread.

 I'm going to go live my life now. That's right, OUTside of my parents home. I'm 23, fool. I'm also going to take my beautiful girlfriend to college, before I go to class myself. Then, I'll go to my decent paying job afterwards. Then, if I'm feeling frisky, I might come check the forums tonight to see what other foolishness you've added to your already redundant, ignorant, posts.

 P.S. Check my join date, loser. Sept. 2004, I have under 300 posts. Who doesn't have a life now?


----------



## Fighting Spirit (May 11, 2006)

I agree... Naruto is the best thing i've ever watched. I personally think Naruto is something everyone, no matter what gender/age they are, should get to experience it. Without fillers of course... This show is by far the best thing i've seen! Nothing can compare to Naruto!!! At the beginning Naruto was like a drug for me. Once I wake up i'd watch 1-3 eps go to school and once I get home i'd watch 9hours of Naruto and it went on and on untill I finished the show... At school I was like "FFS I WANA GO HOME AND WATCH NARUTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!".

Naruto for the fucking win! And if you don't agree, eat shit and laugh.


----------



## Emery (May 11, 2006)

Sasuke said:
			
		

> Dude, you really don't get it do you?
> 
> 
> 1. I told you, your previous "points" have already been refuted.
> ...






You just don't know when to fucking give up do you?  Here you are, being a HYPOCRITE, AGAIN.  Here you go, saying that you won't be coming back to this thread and replying?  Yet here you are again...wow, that's odd!

1. You didn't refute anything.  Review the God damn posts.

2. And I quite don't give a darn what you say, my good sir.

3. You didn't make any points.  Once again, YOU are insulting ME, making you a fucking HYPOCRITE. Do you even think before you type?  It appears to me that you don't.

4. Whatever you want.

5. I'm not the one posting threads COMPLAINING about FILLERS.  So what if I post here?  This is the only forum I go to, and I like to enjoy my time on the internet here.  I don't come here to bitch and complain.  I come here to interact with people that love the same anime/manga as I do, and to talk and share art in the graphics and fanworks section.  Yes, this makes me extremely childish.  Asshat.

6. I don't want to have to explain myself again, so I'll just copy what I said earlier, because you failed to dispute my point.

"Studio Peirrot isn't ruining the integrity of the series. Masashi Kishimoto is the creator and author of the series, he, and he alone has the ability to compromise the integrity of NARUTO. Studio Peirrot does not write canon Naruto, they are not Kishimoto nor do they think like Kishimoto(If that wasn't painfully obvious enough.) All they do is ANIMATE. They are NOT storywriters. Get this through your thick head."

7. I don't know how many times I have to say this, but if there's a thread DESIGNED for that SPECIFIC DISCUSSION, then USE IT.  You made your own thread becasue you want ATTENTION.  You didn't think you would get enough attention in the "Big Bad Fillers Discussion" thread, ergo you made your own.  You're pathetic whim for attention isn't amusing.

8. I did read your first post, and it does not require reading 2,000 posts to state your opinion.  It's a DISCUSSION thread, which means, you can INPUT YOUR OPINION.  *hits himself on the head with a hammer*  UhDuuRRrrrR.

So you DO live with your parents.  Ha.  I was right, yet you bitched?  Lmao.  Could you be anymore hypocritical?  I don't care if you have a job and a girlfriend.  Wow, good for you.  I'M ENGAGED.  I HAVE MONEY TO SUPPORT MYSELF.  Does that really matter?  No, I'm just throwing random, pointless bullshit into the conversation like you did.  Egotistical fanboy.  Haha.  

By the way, do you know how much time it takes to make 20 posts?  About 30-40 minutes.  If you do the math, if I posted even that much every day, I should be in the thousands by now.  As I stated earlier, this is the only forum I come to.  Post count does not determine your lifestyle.  Again, judging someone when you don't know anything about them.  Tee-hee!

Let's review the word of the day, just one more time before I go.


Hypocrisy:

Noun
Inflected forms: pl.hy?poc?ri?sies 1. The practice of professing beliefs, feelings, or virtues that one does not hold or possess; falseness. 2. An act or instance of such falseness.



And that'll do.  Cheers.


----------



## gokuden553 (May 11, 2006)

KenmakiNaruto said:
			
		

> I agree... Naruto is the best thing i've ever watched. I personally think Naruto is something everyone, no matter what gender/age they are, should get to experience it. Without fillers of course... This show is by far the best thing i've seen! Nothing can compare to Naruto!!! At the beginning Naruto was like a drug for me. Once I wake up i'd watch 1-3 eps go to school and once I get home i'd watch 9hours of Naruto and it went on and on untill I finished the show... At school I was like "FFS I WANA GO HOME AND WATCH NARUTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!".
> 
> Naruto for the fucking win! And if you don't agree, eat shit and laugh.



Yep Naruto's one of the best shows ever


----------



## Crowe (May 11, 2006)

*Sasuke & Emery;* Stop it. Now.


----------



## Draxo (May 11, 2006)

I agree with you Sasuke.. and yes, if i could go back and unwatch all the fillers, i would.. i read the manga after the fillers and.. wow, the difference is unbelievable.


----------



## RaZzy (May 11, 2006)

.. the thread got pretty entertaining now, don't you think 
Anyways this thread is a little different. Sasuke talks about how good the show was. And so we discuss about the difference between cannon material and filler material.
Also animators can make a story. They learn how to make those things in college aswell. But in this case studio pierrot hired someone else to make the story.
It's not like they draw from nothing or draw by just reading a textstory. They always draw from a storyboard. And maybe they even make their own manga first. I heard they take about 2 months to make 1 episode. (from making the concept till the end.)
Anyways all that was a little off-topic.. but who cares!


----------



## Hyouma (May 11, 2006)

I added a gif in my signature to show what crapy fillers do to people.  It won't be long before the population of naruto anime fans is going to get extinct.
BUT one day there'll be no more fillers.  The longer they continue, the less chance of next episode being another filler.  That's a fact.


----------



## Abscon (May 11, 2006)

*Fillers...*

Ok.. I have decided.

I am going to stop watching Naruto fillers. Im reading the manga for part one. 

I would not recommend anyone to start watching the fillers. Even if some of them may be mildly good (Ranmaru...ok arc), they are degrading to the story.
Some characters are just getting raped in the fillers. Suddenly Hinatas shooting lasers out of her arm. Wtf? and shell never do it again. The characters lose there magic. Neji just looks like an ass in the fillers. If you have not yet started the fillers... Dont 

So.. My message: Watch something else. I started watching Fullmetal alchemist. Its great. (recommended) Thank you for reading.
Or watch the earliar non filler eps of Naruto.. The show was a work of art before!


----------



## Sasuke (May 11, 2006)

Emery said:
			
		

> You just don't know when to fucking give up do you?  Here you are, being a HYPOCRITE, AGAIN.  Here you go, saying that you won't be coming back to this thread and replying?  Yet here you are again...wow, that's odd!
> 
> 1. You didn't refute anything.  Review the God damn posts.
> 
> ...




 Wow, you are just so completely oblivious in your own little world, frankly it's hilarious. I can hardly keep myself from laughing.

 You even defined hypocrisy, yet you still don't know the meaning of the word. haha

 Honestly, you're pathetic.

 When I say I'm finished talking to you, then I talk to you again - that's a _*contradiction,*_not hypocrisy, you clown.

 The funniest thing here, is that you can't even comprehend simple sentences...I said I _don't_ live with my parents...but I also _don't_ really expect you to understand the english language. It's painfully obvious that you don't...

 For the record, I didn't throw random pointless bullshit into the conversation, you juvenile fool. You attacked my personal character, I defended it.

 "5. I'm not the one posting threads COMPLAINING about FILLERS.  So what if I post here?  This is the only forum I go to, and I like to enjoy my time on the internet here.  I don't come here to bitch and complain.  I come here to interact with people that love the same anime/manga as I do, and to talk and share art in the graphics and fanworks section.  Yes, this makes me extremely childish.  Asshat."

HAHA!!!!
No, YOU'RE the one posting and complaining about people complaining about fillers! You are bitching and complaining right NOW! You think this is interacting? This is called, _flaming!_ Thanks for admitting your childlike demeanor though, it'll save me a little more trouble.

 For the last time. I posted this thread, because I wanted to hear people's opinions about what I had to say. Why is that so hard to accept? Again, this is a public forum.

 Now I've heard your opinion, on my PERSONAL character...which is not what this thread is about. Thanks - bye.

 P.S. You should be a hall monitor or something.


----------



## Lunchin15 (May 11, 2006)

STOP MAKING FILLER THREADS!!!!  FOR THE LOVE OF GOD!!!! THERE ARE AT LEAST 28972876473532 OF THEM, PICK ONE AND POST IN THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FreakingWesley (May 11, 2006)

When Ed is fighting Greed. After the fight's over stop watching the anime.
Find the manga (easy with Google) to see the rest.

Full Metal Alchemist didn't went filler, they dumped the whole manga story and went to GERMANY D:! (And London, but Germany actually has Hitler in the movie >>)


----------



## Sasuke (May 11, 2006)

FreakingWesley said:
			
		

> When Ed is fighting Greed. After the fight's over stop watching the anime.
> Find the manga (easy with Google) to see the rest.
> 
> Full Metal Alchemist didn't went filler, they dumped the whole manga story and went to GERMANY D:! (And London, but Germany actually has Hitler in the movie >>)



 That's crazy, I still haven't watched that series yet.


----------



## Syn (May 11, 2006)

Well what do you know, someone making a thread about filler sucking! NO WAI! lol but yeah just post in an already made one. I watched FMA anime, but is it different than the manga?


----------



## Koji (May 11, 2006)

ehhh? i thought it was something new but its justa nother filler hate thread. heh yea im doing that too, just watch other animes and wait till naruto goes back to the story....in about 13 weeks? heh hope u have alot of anime to watch =/


----------



## Munken (May 11, 2006)

Yupp the FMA anime is totally diffrent from the manga just like freakingwesley said, but imo the anime is 10 times better.


----------



## DarrylLicke (May 11, 2006)

*Kids these days I tell ya*

I'm gonna sound old and crotchety right now  

But back when I was a kid (28 in over a month) we didn't complain when a cartoon had a one shot episode...because they ALL were one shot episodes. It was a big deal if there was a continuation that last longer than two days let alone 2 weeks. And even if there was some sort of continuity each episode could stand on its on.

Me personally, I like the fillers. The stories are decent to good but like in baseball you can't hit every ball out of the park...heh or even make contact. 

Do I want the fillers to stop? yes. 

Do I think they will? yes. 

No telling when though but that's okay because I've got plenty of other things going on right now....and so should you kids. Don't you ahve homework or something to do????


----------



## gokuden553 (May 11, 2006)

Lunchin15 said:
			
		

> STOP MAKING FILLER THREADS!!!!  FOR THE LOVE OF GOD!!!! THERE ARE AT LEAST 28972876473532 OF THEM, PICK ONE AND POST IN THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ye I know what you mean... must resist reading the manga ^^;


----------



## gokuden553 (May 11, 2006)

DarrylLicke said:
			
		

> I'm gonna sound old and crotchety right now
> 
> But back when I was a kid (28 in over a month) we didn't complain when a cartoon had a one shot episode...because they ALL were one shot episodes. It was a big deal if there was a continuation that last longer than two days let alone 2 weeks. And even if there was some sort of continuity each episode could stand on its on.
> 
> ...



Good idea DarrylLicke


----------



## AdvicE (May 11, 2006)

They dont give homework on testing weeks.


----------



## Emery (May 11, 2006)

Sasuke said:
			
		

> Wow, you are just so completely oblivious in your own little world, frankly it's hilarious. I can hardly keep myself from laughing.
> 
> You even defined hypocrisy, yet you still don't know the meaning of the word. haha
> 
> ...



Ah yes, yet another post of douchebaggery and ignorance.  Completely ignoring several points that I have made, and only focusing on the points that you think you can make some sort of "comeback" on.  Hahaha.  Learn how to argue.  Basically, all your argument has been wittled down to nothing but TALKING SHIT.

You sad, lonely man.

Now,

Don't take my words out of context and twist them in your favour, asshat.  You don't _practice_ what you _preach_.  Making *you* a *hypocrite*.  You should learn the difference between complaint and telling you to STFU. You DID throw random bullshit into the conversation, you having a girlfriend or whatthefuckever had nothing to with the discussion. By the way, you should reword your sentences better.  You implied that you were -leaving- your parents house to go have a life elsewhere.  

Defend your personal life all you want.  You're still a poor, lonely basement nerd that lives with his parents. Why else would you act like a pissed off child and complain about fillers on a Naruto forum?  (Notice that I am doing what you're doing, making assumptions about someones entire life, and how they are based off of a post.)


People will hear your opinion in the DISCUSSION thread.  Why?  BECAUSE IT'S A DISCUSSION THREAD, DUMBASS!  Posting complaints and opinions is WHAT IT'S FOR.


YOU are pathetic my friend.  You can't find anything better to do than to than argue with little ol' me on a Naruto Forum? Hahahaha.  Jesus Christ, you really should practice what you preach.  Maybe then you won't sound like an EGOTISTICAL DUMBASS.


Well, I'm going to be the bigger man and walk away now.  

Talk shit all you want now, you've earned the very first spot on my ignore list.  I love that feature, don't you?

Cheers.


----------



## iander (May 11, 2006)

yeah like get a life, and when the fillers stop come back and watch some more naruto goodness.


----------



## Molekage (May 11, 2006)

^wow, this flame war tells us all about the power of filler, now doesn't it?


----------



## Jiraiya the Shinigami (May 11, 2006)

DarrylLicke said:
			
		

> I'm gonna sound old and crotchety right now
> 
> But back when I was a kid (28 in over a month)



Ahem *some of us are in their late 30s* . So your not that crotchety. 

Us oldsters gotta stick together.


----------



## Outworld8 (May 11, 2006)

I am surpirsed that no one has mentioned last nights episode (184).  I'm not suggesting that the filler is over, however much I would like it to be.  Episode 184 lacked certain filler qualities (ei. filler music, poorly drawn emotions, and a dull plot).

I just wanted to throw that out to start a bit of a discussion re: the end of filler (oh wait ithere is 76 pages of filler disscussion).  Also if anyone knows any episode names beyond "Laughing Shino" pls post.


----------



## neo-dragon (May 11, 2006)

FreakingWesley said:
			
		

> When Ed is fighting Greed. After the fight's over stop watching the anime.
> Find the manga (easy with Google) to see the rest.
> 
> Full Metal Alchemist didn't went filler, they dumped the whole manga story and went to GERMANY D:! (And London, but Germany actually has Hitler in the movie >>)



The following post is about FMA and has nothing to do with Naruto...

I think the anime story is actually a lot better than the manga.  It's a bit darker and more serious. Plus, it has an actual end while the manga just keeps going.  Also, it doesn't make sense to start with either the anime or the manga and then jump over.  There are significant differences in the two almost from the begining. So if you want to get into either you really should start from chapter/episode 1.


----------



## beat89 (May 11, 2006)

Honestly, you guys are BOTH making yourselves look idiotic. Throwing petty insults back and forth, re-iterating the SAME points OVER and OVER again. Why don't you guys just agree to disagree? Sasuke has a right to complain about the fillers, and Emery has a right to tell him he doesn't care. *BUT YOU DONT NEED TO FILL UP THREE FUCKING PAGES WITH THE EXACT SAME POSTS!!!!*

*YOUR POINTS HAVE BEEN MADE, SO SHUT THE HELL UP!*

/Exits crazy mode

I actually never watched the fillers due to the massive amount of negative feedback about them. But when Part 2 starts, I'll be back and watching the Kakashi Gaiden 

EDIT: Oh, hey, this was moved into the filler discussion thread.


----------



## Sasuke (May 11, 2006)

Emery said:
			
		

> Ah yes, yet another post of douchebaggery and ignorance.  Completely ignoring several points that I have made, and only focusing on the points that you think you can make some sort of "comeback" on.  Hahaha.  Learn how to argue.  Basically, all your argument has been wittled down to nothing but TALKING SHIT.
> 
> You sad, lonely man.
> 
> ...



 Man, you really are an idiot. I like how you try to sound more mature with each post you make. Failing miserably.

 I don't really need to say anything to this, except that you're a moron...and if you really think you're being the "bigger man" here, you really have a lot to learn about life. Bye.

P.S. If you saw a picture of me, you'd probably try to lick the screen. I assure you I'm no "basement nerd".



			
				beat89 said:
			
		

> Honestly, you guys are BOTH making yourselves look idiotic. Throwing petty insults back and forth, re-iterating the SAME points OVER and OVER again. Why don't you guys just agree to disagree? Sasuke has a right to complain about the fillers, and Emery has a right to tell him he doesn't care. BUT YOU DONT NEED TO FILL UP THREE FUCKING PAGES WITH THE EXACT SAME POSTS!!!!
> 
> YOUR POINTS HAVE BEEN MADE, SO SHUT THE HELL UP!
> 
> ...



 Hey, you're exactly right, except the part about me being idiotic. I'm defending myself against a complete moron. Yes, we were filling up three pages of the same crap, something I was fully aware of - and he was completely oblivious to. I tried to tell him that many times, but he would ignore me and insult my character instead.

 I don't know why I let an obviously primitive jackass ruffle my feathers - but I'm not perfect.


----------



## Emery (May 11, 2006)

Lmao, Sasuke, this makes me giggle.  






Notice how I told you that I ignored you.  I did!  You posting more crap proves that you are a sad man longing for attention.

Cheers.


----------



## omni1337 (May 12, 2006)

K, when are they ending the fillers?


----------



## TsunadeSama (May 12, 2006)

I like the fillers it gives me excitement cause they are all intresting and at least dont bore you to death but I hate how people complain about them constantly like little kids I mean the fillers are all good and are full of action too


----------



## Disquiet (May 12, 2006)

DarrylLicke said:
			
		

> But back when I was a kid (28 in over a month) we didn't complain when a cartoon had a one shot episode...because they ALL were one shot episodes. It was a big deal if there was a continuation that last longer than two days let alone 2 weeks. And even if there was some sort of continuity each episode could stand on its on.


That would make sense here if that was how Naruto was meant to work, which it isn't.  Sadly Naruto _is_ a continuing story, not the weekly Looney Tunes.

But it would be so nice if it was as simple as all that. >_<


----------



## Crucio (May 12, 2006)

Outworld8 said:
			
		

> I am surpirsed that no one has mentioned last nights episode (184).  I'm not suggesting that the filler is over, however much I would like it to be.  Episode 184 lacked certain filler qualities (ei. filler music, poorly drawn emotions, and a dull plot).
> 
> I just wanted to throw that out to start a bit of a discussion re: the end of filler (oh wait ithere is 76 pages of filler disscussion).  Also if anyone knows any episode names beyond "Laughing Shino" pls post.



Actually, the title for episode 187 is available on ANN : 

"187.  Business Starting!! Konoha House Moving Center"

I assure you, its still filler...

Whats worse is that 186 : Laugh Shino in about the "Vegetable Country"... unless those translations posted by Pazuzu are incorrect, which I doubt.
I wouldn't be surprised if we see something like this soon: "190: Oh no! Disaster in the Fruit Country! Help rebuild the crops!!".


----------



## dilbot (May 12, 2006)

*ANOTHER filler arc theory*

i have another theory of when the fillers end, probably when the mangas current arc is finished or close to being finished, sounds reasonable isnt it?

okay to the flamers- do this on your own time, no flaming in topics, just pm eachother of how you are fucking idiots and live with your mom, are a virgin and a chocolate bar is the closest you will ever have to having sex. get this over with and we will all be happy.


----------



## Sasuke (May 12, 2006)

dilbot said:
			
		

> i have another theory of when the fillers end, probably when the mangas current arc is finished or close to being finished, sounds reasonable isnt it?
> 
> okay to the flamers- do this on your own time, no flaming in topics, just pm eachother of how you are fucking idiots and live with your mom, are a virgin and a chocolate bar is the closest you will ever have to having sex. get this over with and we will all be happy.




 Hey, hate to tell you this...but your post is a flame post.


----------



## Sasuke (May 12, 2006)

Emery said:
			
		

> Lmao, Sasuke, this makes me giggle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Wow, wish you could see exactly how much of a juvenile asshat that whole post makes you look like.

An' you're posting more crap too - idiot.


----------



## Krahiz (May 13, 2006)

*-Krahiz-*

I hate fillers!!! why can?t they just continue on with the main story...the far most boring part was when they were at the hidden star village....there wasn?t any action in it, no fighting just talking and when they was even fighting they didn?t even move...no i was dissapointed in that, hope they can make another funny episode as episode 101 again hahaha gotto love that episode haha


----------



## shinjuu (May 13, 2006)

Emery said:
			
		

> Lmao, Sasuke, this makes me giggle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Notice how nobody really gives a flying fuck. Take it to pm, PLEASE. 


And when is this fucking filler ending. I've just been out of the country for 5 months and it's still not ended. Well, i just hope it ends at episode 52, a nice ending, then the filler has been running for completely 1 year. Wich, if i remember correct, was how long they wanted to pause the series in the first time instead of making a filler.


----------



## dilbot (May 13, 2006)

Sasuke said:
			
		

> Hey, hate to tell you this...but your post is a flame post.


omg i have joined in the flaming circle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! meh i dont see it as a flame post, im just giving u guys ideas on insults >.>


----------



## Kyto (May 14, 2006)

la la la I HATE THE FILLERS...

Actually I stoped watching after the bikojuorwhatevertheshitbug filler arc, but I still don't like it.


----------



## Seany (May 14, 2006)

Urgh, i'm sick off them making up these lame village names


----------



## Sasuke (May 14, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> Urgh, i'm sick off them making up these lame village names



 That's one of my main problems with it.

 Not only are they ruining, the story, characters...they're trashing the world Kishimoto created too.


----------



## Smoke (May 15, 2006)

Also have you guys noticed how much naruto's i.q. has plumitted in the fillers. if someone has only read the manga and hasn't watched anime at all, they wouldn't think naruto is dumb. But after people watch the fillers, their view on naruto's intelligence decreases.


----------



## Kurosaki (May 15, 2006)

I guess that the fillers are supposed to add a certain zest to our lives?....but if that's true then they have failed miserably. Oh well it gives us something to talk about at any rate. Wow I guess fillers might be good for at least one thing.......
maybe?


----------



## AngstyUchiha (May 15, 2006)

^I would much rather have good naruto and nothing to talk about then fillers.

If they played the good stuff then we would definately have things to talk about, and not just bitch.

And the point of fillers isn't to add zest to people's lives, it's so the dumb-ass anime company can extend the series and make more money.  Which dosn't work anyway because most people just stop watching.


----------



## voltaicbore03 (May 15, 2006)

*Too lazy for the Search function...*

I tried a search to see if anyone talked about how filler actually did kill an anime adaptation of a manga (i.e Rurouni Kenshin), but I couldn't find much of a discussion on it. Personally, I didn't even like the anime that much as a whole, but I always thought it was a shame that filler spiraling out of control brought an end to a decent series. I heard that the bad Kenshin filler left the series so unpopular that instead of picking back up with the manga, the anime was just dropped. Does anyone have any idea how Naruto is doing in Japan? I'd assume that Naruto is still pretty popular over there, with the release of new games/movies going on, but I'd like something more concrete than that.

I think I would have enjoyed one or two good Naruto movies rather than several seasons of filler episodes, even if that means there are many weeks of no Naruto in between those movies. At least with movies, the art/animation quality is high, and sideplots can be removed enough from the canon story such that they don't fuck up the entire storyline. Then again, I know nothing about what will cost less for the anime studios and companies putting this stoff out there for us...I guess I'll have to live with whatever makes them the most cash. After all, that's how they continue to bring anime to us, the addicts.


----------



## dilbot (May 15, 2006)

voltaicbore03 said:
			
		

> I tried a search to see if anyone talked about how filler actually did kill an anime adaptation of a manga (i.e Rurouni Kenshin), but I couldn't find much of a discussion on it. Personally, I didn't even like the anime that much as a whole, but I always thought it was a shame that filler spiraling out of control brought an end to a decent series. I heard that the bad Kenshin filler left the series so unpopular that instead of picking back up with the manga, the anime was just dropped. Does anyone have any idea how Naruto is doing in Japan? I'd assume that Naruto is still pretty popular over there, with the release of new games/movies going on, but I'd like something more concrete than that.
> 
> I think I would have enjoyed one or two good Naruto movies rather than several seasons of filler episodes, even if that means there are many weeks of no Naruto in between those movies. At least with movies, the art/animation quality is high, and sideplots can be removed enough from the canon story such that they don't fuck up the entire storyline. Then again, I know nothing about what will cost less for the anime studios and companies putting this stoff out there for us...I guess I'll have to live with whatever makes them the most cash. After all, that's how they continue to bring anime to us, the addicts.



the anime is still popular even with fillers, still as high as ever ratings, that is the lasting impression naruto gives ppl over there, not saying that everybody likes fillers.

My theory for fillers ending--- 
*Spoiler*: __ 



when the sasuke retrieval one ends


----------



## Crucio (May 15, 2006)

dilbot said:
			
		

> the anime is still popular even with fillers, still as high as ever ratings, that is the lasting impression naruto gives ppl over there, not saying that everybody likes fillers.
> 
> My theory for fillers ending---
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



No offense, but, you are kinda spoiling people. But I also think you're right about them starting Part 2 Anime when Manga Part 2's 2nd arc is done. Which is most likely to happen in August/September!!!  The animators might wait and see what Kishimoto has in store for the next Arc before ending the fillers though.


----------



## dilbot (May 15, 2006)

no offense taken, thanks for the spoiler thingy..... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



nah the arc right now seems like it will end soon cuz then there will be a fight between sasuke and naruto then they will start kakashi gaiden...


----------



## willyton (May 15, 2006)

Here's Hoping tomorrow's episode is the last of the fillers for a while...


----------



## dilbot (May 15, 2006)

willy there is gonna be filler up to 190 as we know


----------



## 4ZakeN (May 16, 2006)

Have just one word for fillers: tragic. Watched to 145 then i could?nt stand it anymore I think that fillers are a bad joke and a shame to the orignal naruto. Shut it down instead then atleast i dont have to download it just to be totally disappointed.

Have?nt watched naruto for almost a year now and it?s really sad cause i thought naruto was maybe the best serie I ever watched. 
Dont they got enough fillers now?? Personally I think they do this to make the serie longer so they can make more cash from TV channels sending it.

Plz stop it I want my naruto back!!


----------



## dilbot (May 16, 2006)

4ZakeN said:
			
		

> Have just one word for fillers: tragic. Watched to 145 then i could?nt stand it anymore I think that fillers are a bad joke and a shame to the orignal naruto. Shut it down instead then atleast i dont have to download it just to be totally disappointed.
> 
> Have?nt watched naruto for almost a year now and it?s really sad cause i thought naruto was maybe the best serie I ever watched.
> Dont they got enough fillers now?? Personally I think they do this to make the serie longer so they can make more cash from TV channels sending it.
> ...



look even though we suffer its for the best for the anime to let fillers happen, like others said, if we start now we may have another year of suffering fillers or canon

studio perriot is being smart by letting the fillers go on because they know people hate them and they dont want another 2 or 3 seasons of filler to happen ever again so thats why they are making 50+ fillers right now


----------



## koopo (May 17, 2006)

dilbot said:
			
		

> studio perriot is being smart by letting the fillers go on because they know people hate them and they dont want another 2 or 3 seasons of filler to happen ever again so thats why they are making 50+ fillers right now



That has to be the most unfounded argument I've ever heard. Stupid Perriot is making filler so they can make as much money as possible. Naruto is a huge marketing product and they are making sure to drain the last bit of "djuce" possible.

More episodes more money!

Take DBZ for an example. They make 5 min scens with them just staring at eachother. 

If Naruto were created to be an ultimate enjoyment for the fans the 136 eps would be 50 episode. After they cut all the crap away just to kill time. There would be NO fillers. They would take a break if nesseserly. They would do nothing to stain the anime. 

When Naruto ends it will end around 400 episodes. And by then we will hate the serie! But Studio Perriot would be rich! And thats the only thing they care about.


----------



## Konata Izumi (May 17, 2006)

So the fillers didnt end with 185? Ill be going to my emo corner to cry for about five weeks and ill return to check again then.


----------



## dilbot (May 17, 2006)

koopo said:
			
		

> That has to be the most unfounded argument I've ever heard. Stupid Perriot is making filler so they can make as much money as possible. Naruto is a huge marketing product and they are making sure to drain the last bit of "djuce" possible.



really, do you read the manga by the way?

because the episodes were catching up to the manga, when the final fight between who and who ended, the manga was only ahead by about like 20-30 episodes, then when the episodes reached the point it was exactly at the manga, we would have to wait 2-3 weeks until another ep came out.

although i do agree with the money part, still my "argument" is not "unfounded"


----------



## Shinobu (May 18, 2006)

In a way I can't believe it. Yesterday it was 1 year and I really watched all fillers ... just hoping they will end.  

Geeez ... poor Naruto.
The fillers get dumber and dumber, not only Naruto. The filler "maincaracters": they look dumb, they act dumb ... there is no more action like we know it from the episodes before.

I've stopped searching a reason for this and in the meantime I'll watch the fillers ... hoping they will end ... sometimes.


----------



## Zorokiller (May 18, 2006)

Jpn. 06/07/06 Episode 188: "Mystery, The Targeted Peddler"
from leafninja.com

is this for realz? wtf is this about then...peddler...naruto hits the wild rivers? and goes rafting?

and what does this list say?


cuz it has something with 188 and naruto..


----------



## Kur (May 19, 2006)

Hatake_Kiba said:
			
		

> Jpn. 06/07/06 Episode 188: "Mystery, The Targeted Peddler"
> from leafninja.com
> 
> is this for realz? wtf is this about then...peddler...naruto hits the wild rivers? and goes rafting?
> ...



...a peddler is a person who sells things.  Usually a traveler who sells things.  You are thinking of the word "paddler" as in "paddle".  Or maybe the peddler is a person riding a bike?  

who cares, it's going to suck anyway.


----------



## Falco-san (May 19, 2006)

Here is how I feel about the fillers...



Not becuase I dont like em, but BECAUSE I WANT THE FRIGGIN STORY TO GO ON SHEESH!


----------



## gokuden553 (May 19, 2006)

Falco-san said:
			
		

> Here is how I feel about the fillers...
> 
> 
> 
> Not becuase I dont like em, but BECAUSE I WANT THE FRIGGIN STORY TO GO ON SHEESH!



ROFL Amen to that


----------



## dilbot (May 19, 2006)

do you guys think you would still hate fillers if they were like bleaches cuz i enjoy bleach fillers.... as in plot wise...


----------



## HiddenShinobi (May 20, 2006)

I imagine the worst filler episode is yet to come


----------



## dilbot (May 21, 2006)

which is the vegetable country?


----------



## Zixa (May 21, 2006)

The longer the wait, the more rewarding it will be when it's over, right?

Trying to be optimistic.


----------



## MFauli (May 21, 2006)

dilbot said:
			
		

> do you guys think you would still hate fillers if they were like bleaches cuz i enjoy bleach fillers.... as in plot wise...



Wel, Bleach-fillers are boring.
Naruto-fillers are ridiculous bad.


----------



## Quinn inactive (May 22, 2006)

MFauli said:
			
		

> Wel, Bleach-fillers are boring.
> Naruto-fillers are ridiculous bad.



Absolutlely right. But somehow, IMO, after the "Save Rukia from Soul Society" arc the Bleach Manga got boring too.
The Naruto Manga although is just awesome... I just... can't stand those fillers in the Anime any longer... I need part 2 animated... now


----------



## nextmike15 (May 22, 2006)

Quinn said:
			
		

> But somehow, IMO, after the "Save Rukia from Soul Society" arc the Bleach Manga got boring too.



!!! Bleach manga boring??? I'm LOVIN bleach everything thats happened after Soul Society . yah Naruto manga is vicious too.

man... i miss the good ol' naruto anime days when i used to get excited over hand-seals  . Does anyone know what i mean??


----------



## Neji (May 23, 2006)

im sorry you just noticed this.... i lost interest in the naruto anime my ep 150 or so...


----------



## Onbu (May 23, 2006)

Hi welcome to the forums.

Nexdt time, find the room where everyone is talking about the same thing.
(That's the purpose of a forum with different threads)
~Onbu


----------



## ThatOneGuyFromBefore (May 23, 2006)

yup, we all know this. but don't lose hope. do what most people are doing, just ignore the series until part 2 comes out. find something else to do with your spare time.


----------



## The Word (May 23, 2006)

*......Word.....*


----------



## Sieg (May 23, 2006)

What are you talking about.

This fillers are awesome, and the more rasengan action, the better 


=/


----------



## Tayuya (the banned one) (May 23, 2006)

They need arcs, long ones with actual effort in it. They crap out on the animation a lot of the time, is it because it's really hard to come up with a decent storyline? 

Villains are lame, ugly for cliched reasons, and their fights are retarded. I don't think the people who created the fillers actually read/watched Naruto. The Japanese people should demand more out of them, they are wasting their time just to watch it.

The fighting has to be one of the worse parts of the show, when's the last time we got excited for a fight and for a character? Rock Lee vs. Sword man was interesting, but then it turned into a joke episode really.


----------



## point314 (May 23, 2006)

Agreeing with thatoneguyfrombefore, i use to download the new epidsode when it came out but now i only download it if im bored or want to waste HD(hard drive) space.


----------



## Neji (May 23, 2006)

> What are you talking about.
> 
> This fillers are awesome, and the more rasengan action, the better
> 
> ...


 

so true........sike


----------



## sperish (May 23, 2006)

Yeah, I've forgotten how much fun the animation was. Recently I've been spending a few of my late nights with a friend, Naruto-marathoning. Kinda helps ease my frustration.


----------



## Insipidipity (May 23, 2006)

Link removed
Hello?


----------



## Mukuro (May 23, 2006)

Awww... Not another one.


----------



## Broleta (May 23, 2006)

There's a thread for this.

*learn2read*


----------



## shizuru (May 23, 2006)

i stoped watching the fillers a long time ago


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (May 23, 2006)

Well i mean it's not as if the bashing threads actually take up place that could be taken by other discussions considering there's no actual other discussion taking place.

So i say: Keep on bashing if you want


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 23, 2006)

Another filler complaining thread


----------



## gokuden553 (May 23, 2006)

Spanish Hokage said:
			
		

> Another filler complaining thread



Ye and more to come ^^;


----------



## chauronity (May 23, 2006)

^ ofcourse.. as long as they continue, these will come ... 
Cos there's hardly anything good in em, only the bad .. and you want to talk about anime ... so ofcourse you speak bout how bad it is. D'uh


----------



## Broleta (May 23, 2006)

oceanrain said:
			
		

> ^ ofcourse.. as long as they continue, these will come ...
> Cos there's hardly anything good in em, only the bad .. and you want to talk about anime ... so ofcourse you speak bout how bad it is. D'uh


You could discuss the music, which hasn't fallen in quality at all, or the animation of past episodes, or the opening sequences or ending sequences..


----------



## 9-e10do (May 23, 2006)

Yepp, fillers are todays "everybody is doing it"


----------



## ymcauloser (May 23, 2006)

Come on though, over a year to have a game plan and they come up with this. I mean seriously a few months is enough time to figure out how to stretch it and keep public interest. Its not like there trying to hire Tom Cruise as Narutos VA or anything


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (May 23, 2006)

Broleta said:
			
		

> You could discuss the music, which hasn't fallen in quality at all, or the animation of past episodes, or the opening sequences or ending sequences..



They have all been discussed in depth, though i admit most of the opening and ending discussions related to if they could hint at the end of the fillers.


----------



## azuwachan (May 23, 2006)

it's sooo obvious; *FILLERS* suck!!


----------



## Emery (May 23, 2006)

Stop bitching or GO HERE!

Naruto Pride


----------



## Euuk-man (May 23, 2006)

fillers arent that bad, but I think that they have too much fillers. I think that they are far enough into the manga but i guess not. But if they have any more fillers like this onbaa one, im giong to stop watching naruto untill fillers stop, cause they made hinata into a stalker. But oh well


----------



## Euuk-man (May 23, 2006)

Yah i know what you mean. Naruto is getitng a bit boring now, but at least when fillers are over, we can watch further akatsuki action..... Or not


----------



## Bisuke (May 23, 2006)

fillers turn the Naruto series into one big block of stone.

>>

with the molds and all...


----------



## Broleta (May 23, 2006)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:
			
		

> They have all been discussed in depth


And the fillers haven't? Every time I come here I see a new 'The fillers suck lets bash them' thread.


----------



## itachisgirl4875 (May 23, 2006)

fillers are killing the anime. i dont think anymore even tunes in to see naruto cause the fillers seem never ending


----------



## 9-e10do (May 23, 2006)

when will the 189 title come out?


----------



## gokuden553 (May 23, 2006)

azuwachan said:
			
		

> it's sooo obvious; *FILLERS* suck!!



Ye they sure do


----------



## Broleta (May 23, 2006)

itachisgirl4875 said:
			
		

> fillers are killing the anime. i dont think anymore even tunes in to see naruto cause the fillers seem never ending


The ratings and dvd sales are still really high.


----------



## Pyre's Plight (May 23, 2006)

May the fillers live on forever! Who's with me?


----------



## Kayo (May 23, 2006)

Naruto should continue making fillers, they shouldn't follow the manga!!!


----------



## d.Lughie (May 23, 2006)

try other animes than.... ONE PIECE.. for god sake.. 

D


----------



## Vergil (May 23, 2006)

I'll watch it in honour of the past episodes that made me happy


----------



## Dao (May 23, 2006)

I think it's because of raising post + XDDD 


~daomoua2


----------



## Dao (May 23, 2006)

Pyre's Plight said:
			
		

> May the fillers live on forever! Who's with me?




 ME!! LOL XD


~daomoua2


----------



## Darksbane (May 23, 2006)

dilbot said:
			
		

> which is the vegetable country?



Thats funny  almost as funny as the tea village


----------



## gokuden553 (May 23, 2006)

Pyre's Plight said:
			
		

> May the fillers live on forever! Who's with me?



Ye and go on for another year of tourture ^^;


----------



## gokuden553 (May 23, 2006)

Darksbane said:
			
		

> Thats funny  almost as funny as the tea village



ROFL it sure is


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 23, 2006)

Pyre's Plight said:
			
		

> May the fillers live on forever! Who's with me?



I'm with you. When we go kill anime team?? I let you decide since you are the starter of the idea.


----------



## mvlax22 (May 23, 2006)

-latest episode list-

Edit: This episode list was thanks to the courtesy of leafninja.com.

06/14/06 Episode 189: ?Underground Water, Inexhaustible Supply of Ningu?
06/21/06 Episode 190: ?Insight of the Byakugan! Magnetic User Blind Spot?
06/28/06 Episode 191: ?Sentence of Death ?Cloudy and Sometimes Clear??

-this is just my speculation-

7/05/06 - Episode 192 filler.
7/12/06 - Episode 193 filler.
7/26/06 - Episode 194 filler.
8/02/06 - Episode 195 filler.

Furious Clash! The Animal Riot of Crescent Moon Island
(Note: Naruto and friends are still pre-time skip in the movie so I believe they're delaying Naruto 2 atleast until this movie, 'cause lets face it.. who wants to see a Pre-Time Skip movie if the time skip episodes are airing? They're probably doing this at this point for success of the movie, and to allow just a little more breathing room for the manga.
Release Date: August 5th, 2006

8/09/06 - Episode 196 filler.
8/16/06 - Episode 197 filler.
8/23/06 - Episode 198 filler/Kakashi Gaiden, MAYBE.
8/30/06 - Episode 199 filler/Kakashi Gaiden, Maybe.
9/06/06 - Episode 200 Kakasi Gaiden/Naruto 2.


..atleast that's what seems logical, and this is what I'm hoping for.


----------



## Continuity (May 24, 2006)

mvlax22 said:
			
		

> -latest episode list-
> 
> Edit: This episode list was thanks to the courtesy of leafninja.com.
> 
> ...



The only problem is the new opening starts at around episode 204.  Now that could mean the Kakashi Gaiden starts at around 200, with part 2 starting at 204... but I think it's more likely the studio will milk this and have Kakashi Gaiden pushed even past the next opening.. which means it may start at 204 and part 2 may start at 209 - which is the start of season 9.

I'm betting on the latter if anything, because the studio never seems to align arcs with openings anyways... for example, they started the Rescue Sasuke arc about 5 episodes past the 5th opening - which started in a filler arc.  So I think we'll see a part 2 opening on 204, KG will start anywhere from 204 - 208 and Part 2 will start at 209 or so.  That seems like something the studio would try...


----------



## gokuden553 (May 24, 2006)

mvlax22 said:
			
		

> -latest episode list-
> 
> Edit: This episode list was thanks to the courtesy of leafninja.com.
> 
> ...



Wow I hope thats right ^^;


----------



## mvlax22 (May 24, 2006)

Continuity said:
			
		

> The only problem is the new opening starts at around episode 204.  Now that could mean the Kakashi Gaiden starts at around 200, with part 2 starting at 204... but I think it's more likely the studio will milk this and have Kakashi Gaiden pushed even past the next opening.. which means it may start at 204 and part 2 may start at 209 - which is the start of season 9.
> 
> I'm betting on the latter if anything, because the studio never seems to align arcs with openings anyways... for example, they started the Rescue Sasuke arc about 5 episodes past the 5th opening - which started in a filler arc.  So I think we'll see a part 2 opening on 204, KG will start anywhere from 204 - 208 and Part 2 will start at 209 or so.  That seems like something the studio would try...



You could very well be right about that, and I wouldn't be surprised. In fact, that's what I'm truly expecting; what I listed before was just what I was -hoping- for.


----------



## 10 Tailed Demon (May 24, 2006)

FILLARS SUCK!


----------



## AngstyUchiha (May 24, 2006)

^You said it!


----------



## Guardsman Bass (May 25, 2006)

Why, in God's name, must _every episode_ be centered around Naruto?


----------



## Kurosaki (May 25, 2006)

Guardsman Bass said:
			
		

> Why, in God's name, must _every episode_ be centered around Naruto?



Naruto bribed the filler writers with ramen, and when that didn't work he threatened them with a rasengan.


----------



## Anki Rendan (May 25, 2006)

Guardsman Bass said:
			
		

> Why, in God's name, must _every episode_ be centered around Naruto?



Unfortunately, he's the main character.


----------



## beautycharmaine (May 25, 2006)

LOL< I used to hate Naruto but not recently.  I found he is quite kute XD

Especial in 185, he is so kute when he said his name.  

But that doesn't erase the fact that filler is sux, and this episode is the worst yet.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (May 25, 2006)

Naruto has always been cute!  Its just the damn fillers that are making him look like an idiot!


----------



## Bisuke (May 25, 2006)

okay, I just saw the filler ep entitled "Laughing Shino".

and crap...

>>

fuck the fillers for destroying Shino's image!


----------



## AngstyUchiha (May 25, 2006)

My God!  They screw EVERYTHING up!


----------



## Mukuro (May 25, 2006)

Yep, the fillers have now, officially, ruined Aburame Shino.


----------



## Kurosaki (May 25, 2006)

Shino was already ruined by the episode title alone.


----------



## Tougoozi (May 25, 2006)

fillers are getting shittier by the week. I blame the assholes who give the filler a higher rating than the canon. :shakes fists in rage and turmoil, then goes to cry in the corner


----------



## Zootsuit123 (May 25, 2006)

**sniff**

Dudes, I think I'm going to cry. No, seriously.

I'm _so close_ to crying right now.


----------



## shizuru (May 26, 2006)

man the fillers are getting worse and worse*looks at latest badly drawn pics of shino loling* *shivers*


----------



## Lithe-Fider (May 26, 2006)

*stabs filler*  THAT's what it gets for humiliating poor poor Shino!  XD  ;_;  What did he ever do to them?


----------



## dilbot (May 26, 2006)

going back to part 2's opening, what if it was the same opening and ending we have now but they replace it with time-skip characters! i mean like they show almost everybody right? well except for sasuke


----------



## Pyre's Plight (May 26, 2006)

You guys should be glad Naruto's in the fillers. He's already a lost cuase. Or do you want to see Sasuke and orochimaru having tea and crumpets dressed in little pink dresses with white gloves and soft sweet music being played on a violin by Kabuto nearby. If you want to see that, if you want to see the destruction of even more characters, go ahead.


----------



## Onbu (May 26, 2006)

186 was not as good as 185 (the pinnacle of the entire series IMO)


----------



## Guardsman Bass (May 26, 2006)

Tezuka Kunimitsu said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, he's the main character.



Yeah, but the fillers, by definition, do not serve the advancement of the plot. Meaning that it really shouldn't matter if Naruto occasionally takes a back seat. But maybe the animators are hoping to end the fillers with 100 pointless rasengans, or when his total number of Kage Bunshins ever created reaches the million man mark.

The only part I can think of that really did this throughout the whole little arc was the "Bikouchu" bit, which really focused on Hinata.


----------



## weedmonkey (May 27, 2006)

I hate the fillers...
one: Because they started it after episode 135(the last real episode)
Two:I watched untill about episode 145 and quickly realized they were not going to stop soon, which angered me because I WANT TO GET TO THE KAKASHI GAIDEN!!!
3: They aren't adding to the plot
4:They are successfully making people stupid "Shino" and arguably Naruto(some would argue he was like that though)

As a result I have since obstained from watching any naruto ever again untill they get back to the REAL STORY ARC that is suppose to take place after 135, you know, where Jiraiya leaves with Naruto, Sakura goes with Tsunade, Kakashi takes a trip on memory lane(KAKASHI GAIDEN!)
I wanna see it, I wanna see it, I wanna see it...oooh, do the Pistons play today?


----------



## dilbot (May 27, 2006)

wellllll weedmonkey just wait till around ep 194 cuz its possible that they might start kakashi gaiden there or in the new season which is ep 204-205 <---this theory is highly likely


----------



## 8 (May 27, 2006)

fillers are... g...uhm... metrosexual...


----------



## weedmonkey (May 27, 2006)

dilbot said:
			
		

> wellllll weedmonkey just wait till around ep 194 cuz its possible that they might start kakashi gaiden there or in the new season which is ep 204-205 <---this theory is highly likely



Well,
I've heard popular theories before...on at 160, then one at like 170, then there was one saying the arc was gunna end at 180's...
I think they're gunna do atleast 75 episodes of fillerdom, if not 100.


----------



## dilbot (May 27, 2006)

well, we r a little ovr halfway to 100^^

the ppl at studio perriot said that the fillers should end at the end of spring...... possibly summer even, so just wait until september.....


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (May 27, 2006)

I haven't watched a filler, after that God awful Mizuki arc. That thing still gives me nightmares. 

Anway, can someone give me an idea of how the fillers are. I mean besides going they suck ZZXOXOXOXOR. Hows the plot doing? is there a plot?


----------



## Kurosaki (May 27, 2006)

Anway, can someone give me an idea of how the fillers are. I mean besides going they suck ZZXOXOXOXOR. Hows the plot doing? is there a plot?[/QUOTE]

Yes there is a plot, and that is to turn as many viewers away as fast as they can with the ongoing filler flood. At the rate it's going, filler will become the most destructive weapon known to kill all hope for the Naruto anime.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (May 27, 2006)

I don't think the filler writers even know what plot is.


----------



## hhmmmm (May 28, 2006)

i hate the fillers because 
1. they are just badly written.its quite hard to write fillers in a series that is based on the plot moving forward and interations between characters that cant happen in a filler situation or it ruins the main bit. however the writers are pretty bad despite this, the only episode/few episodes i liked were the odd comic one and the hinata one, but that takes massive liberties with the plot and hinata's development.
1.b) they also dont really ever go beyond the same basic plot of going on a mission with naruto and doing some stuff, they take no risks,  they could easily do a few arcs without naruto and do stuff like follow some other ninja about (floowing some abnu on a mssion would be cool) or something else.

2. i think they are gonna continue for alot longer than the start of the next season because assuming the current arc of manga ends when it does (i expect not too far away as was hinted by the summer adventure cover) there will be at best 2 seasons of the proper anime that they could use and they would have to revert to more fillers and 2 seasons is pushing it to be honest. and as they are in a position where they can continue the fillers indefinately.
 which brings me onto reason 3. they could have spread fillers throughout the series and expanded on stuff that is skipped over in the series, for example they could have done mission arc in between the genin tests and the zubuza stuff and between that and a few between the chunin exams or expanded on what happened to the various teams in the forest section. 
they could (should have) really have anticipated it and to stop what im guessing is gonna be like 2 years of lame fillers in one go and intersperced them in the main story making them more acceptable and much less pronounced


----------



## dilbot (May 28, 2006)

well i found some evidence of part 2:

Picture

aparently studio perrito havent been wasting there time on just fillers, they r making part 2 as we speak! so thats good news, i guess, as long as this aint fake


----------



## Orochimaru (May 28, 2006)

I liked the last filler. It was stupid with Shino laughing and all that. But I couldn't help but laugh at how Naruto was trying to constrain himself from laughing.


----------



## Saurus (May 28, 2006)

i hate flashbacks ... for no reason ... hate fillers ... hate having to get 1000 posts to be  senior memeber


----------



## dilbot (May 28, 2006)

for some reason im liking gillers better than canon, i mean like it does no effect to the main story that could freaken ruin the series.....and it could be funny at times.... AT TIMES


----------



## Hungry4Naruto (May 28, 2006)

Ok, its like as soon as fillers came out a couple of months ago, naruto turned out to be dumb and retarded! Why, because they creators think of the most stupid stories just to fill in a empty spot! as soon as fillers came out, i stoped watching naruto, and i cant wait till the new season comes!


----------



## Kurosaki (May 28, 2006)

dilbot said:
			
		

> for some reason im liking gillers better than canon, i mean like it does no effect to the main story that could freaken ruin the series.....and it could be funny at times.... AT TIMES



Dude you sound like you are going to the dark side...


----------



## The Word (May 29, 2006)

> well I found some evidence of part 2:
> 
> Picture
> 
> aparently studio perrito havent been wasting there time on just fillers, they r making part 2 as we speak! so thats good news, I guess, as long as this aint fake


Don?t cry now im doing this for your own good.

*Spoiler*: __ 



 That picture if from episode 72 (the 3rd's flash back)  I highly doubt that they are making part2 as we speak. Think about it. 

1.They need to map how there ganna do part 2. So time is needed.

2.They would need 2 animation teams. 1 for fillers, 1 for cannon. Doing both filler and cannon is too much work for 1 team.


----------



## snoph (May 29, 2006)

i hope the fillers won't cach up to the same number that there were actual episodes....but you never know


----------



## Continuity (May 29, 2006)

The Word said:
			
		

> Don?t cry now im doing this for your own good.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Yes, that picture is old.

However, as for your spoiler box text, they do in fact have more than one animation team, and it is highly likely that they have been working on part 2 episodes for a LONG time now.  Episodes take very very long to make, if they haven't started months ago, we won't see very much of part 2 any time soon (as in like 2007).

As far as planning how the episodes go, that is one of the things they must have been doing for all this time, if they are indeed giving the manga a nice head start.  The manga needs to resolve some tight arcs (which it has already) in order for the anime to continue at its rate.  Since it happened already, its safe to assume most of the planning is done for those arcs.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (May 29, 2006)

Continuity said:
			
		

> Yes, that picture is old.
> 
> However, as for your spoiler box text, they do in fact have more than one animation team, and it is highly likely that they have been working on part 2 episodes for a LONG time now.  Episodes take very very long to make, if they haven't started months ago, we won't see very much of part 2 any time soon (as in like 2007).
> 
> As far as planning how the episodes go, that is one of the things they must have been doing for all this time, if they are indeed giving the manga a nice head start.  The manga needs to resolve some tight arcs (which it has already) in order for the anime to continue at its rate.  Since it happened already, its safe to assume most of the planning is done for those arcs.



An episode takes around a month, so they have four or five teams working simultaneously. Each team works on a different episode. That way they won't catch up.


----------



## monkeyninjahuzah (May 29, 2006)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:
			
		

> An episode takes around a month, so they have four or five teams working simultaneously. Each team works on a different episode. That way they won't catch up.



How the hell can it take a month to make an episode if they're released weekly and have been released weekly since October 2002???  THEY Can't have made taht many episodes before the show even started   And besides if it takes a month to make an episode it takes a month to make a filler episode, I was pretty sure they just put all their energy into finishing a naruto episode weekly and if they had more time they would start on the next episode.  I was pretty sure that's how they do it with all shows.  But I could be wrong, still don't see how if it takes a month it would be possible for a show to run on a weekly basis.


----------



## Sprech4 (May 29, 2006)

I actually like some of the fillers.
Like the "Laughing Shino" episode. Holy crap I laughed so hard at that. Hysterical. XD


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (May 29, 2006)

monkeyninjahuzah said:
			
		

> How the hell can it take a month to make an episode if they're released weekly and have been released weekly since October 2002???  THEY Can't have made taht many episodes before the show even started   And besides if it takes a month to make an episode it takes a month to make a filler episode, I was pretty sure they just put all their energy into finishing a naruto episode weekly and if they had more time they would start on the next episode.  I was pretty sure that's how they do it with all shows.  But I could be wrong, still don't see how if it takes a month it would be possible for a show to run on a weekly basis.



You didn't read what i wrote.

They have several studioes working simultaneously on separate episodes.


----------



## dilbot (May 29, 2006)

yes and there is a team(s) working on part 2!!!!!!!!!!! how do u know they  take a month?


----------



## gokuden553 (May 29, 2006)

Sprech4 said:
			
		

> I actually like some of the fillers.
> Like the "Laughing Shino" episode. Holy crap I laughed so hard at that. Hysterical. XD



Ye it was a great and funny filler episode


----------



## tommyhaych (May 29, 2006)

I think if they're going to do something with the fillers at the moment, they should delve more into the characters history (like Shino (R.I.P), TenTen, Rock Lee etc). Actually, they might just be leaving that for kishimoto.

Just an additional thought - How come they can't compromise a little by stopping the fillers here and then put a small number of filler episodes inbetween arcs in part 2? Just so they can keep the punters happy AND keep on par with the manga?


----------



## Pr1de (May 29, 2006)

some of the fillers are good and bad


----------



## AngstyUchiha (May 30, 2006)

^No they all suck and aren't worth watching.

Anything in Naruto that wasn't written by Kisimoto SUCKS ASS!


----------



## modifyme (May 30, 2006)

*  I like Fillers because, If there were no fillers anD the Naruto DB team would take a resT man iT would be like months or something like that foR uS to sEe anoTher Episode man.But some fillers,suck man i really liked the funny fillers.Maybe the Naruto DB team would focus on the funny fillers man.Because It wouldn't be so boring iF they would hav focused on those funny fillers. *


----------



## modifyme (May 30, 2006)

Fillers are good but maybe they should come back with the main story now.Because there are so many fillers now


----------



## AngstyUchiha (May 30, 2006)

^Dude, it would be much better if they had just played re-runs and focused on making Gaiden and Naruto Part Two.


----------



## dilbot (May 30, 2006)

i heard that japan doesn't play re-runs or something cuz they have too many new anime's comin in and out, so once a series ends, they dont show it anymore.


----------



## Ha-ri (May 31, 2006)

If the opening/enddings were good the fillers would be aleast a bit standable, but its juts not the same naruto with such bad music in it. Of course I liked the first few openings/enddings the most.


----------



## cygnus (May 31, 2006)

The last 3 or 4 episodes have all consecutively been the worst episodes ever. I don't know if its possible for the next one to be worse...


----------



## Ha-ri (May 31, 2006)

cygnus said:
			
		

> The last 3 or 4 episodes have all consecutively been the worst episodes ever. I don't know if its possible for the next one to be worse...



Wow...that just stoped me from seeing the filler all together for a while. I hope they end soon, like next week soon.


----------



## Continuity (May 31, 2006)

Ha-ri said:
			
		

> If the opening/enddings were good the fillers would be aleast a bit standable, but its juts not the same naruto with such bad music in it. Of course I liked the first few openings/enddings the most.



You don't like the current music?  Honestly I think Re:member and Yellow Moon are great.  This is one area I feel they haven't lost their judgement with, I think they pick some nice (lesser known mind you) bands and songs for their openings and endings.  And don't say Asian Kung-Fu Generation being well known.. because when that opening came out they were nowhere near as popular as recently.  

EDIT:  Sorry, forgot to add:  With the title of episode 190 tentatively being translated as ""Insight of the Byakugan! Magnetic User Blind Spot"", it seems Hinata will get some development in this arc.  I sure hope they don't mess her up badly...


----------



## gfunk01 (May 31, 2006)

One reason they may keep the fillers going is for the third naruto movie to make more sense in the timeline. The previous two movies were done when fillers were being shown on TV so that the movie did not interfere with the storyline. This is not uncommon, since most anime movies based off a series tend to occur when the tv series is on break (i.e. Inuyasha and DBZ). But since the current part in Naruto ends with certain events that would not make sense with the upcoming movie, just as the previous 2 movies would not make full sense in the timeline if they were showed during the main story. Furthermore, I don't read the manga, but seeing the number of chapters that have been made since the end of part 1, the tv series could catch up probably within a season, which is very quick for a manga that does not look like it will be ending anytime in the near future.

On another note, I agree with most that the fillers in general have been pretty bad, and in some ways progressively worse as they go on. I thought that the first filler with Sakura was actually good and made more sense in terms of character development rather than her instantly deciding to become a medical ninja. I also liked the bug search filler since it gave Hinata some development. I think that the fillers main purpose is to give exposure to other characters in the series, showing that the whole series is not only about Naruto and his team, and that they are hopefully doing more than just 3 missions plus an exam. Unfortunately, there probably could have done better in making the fillers that would have been more enjoyable to viewers.


----------



## Continuity (May 31, 2006)

gfunk01 said:
			
		

> One reason they may keep the fillers going is for the third naruto movie to make more sense in the timeline. The previous two movies were done when fillers were being shown on TV so that the movie did not interfere with the storyline. This is not uncommon, since most anime movies based off a series tend to occur when the tv series is on break (i.e. Inuyasha and DBZ). But since the current part in Naruto ends with certain events that would not make sense with the upcoming movie, just as the previous 2 movies would not make full sense in the timeline if they were showed during the main story. Furthermore, I don't read the manga, but seeing the number of chapters that have been made since the end of part 1, the tv series could catch up probably within a season, which is very quick for a manga that does not look like it will be ending anytime in the near future.
> 
> On another note, I agree with most that the fillers in general have been pretty bad, and in some ways progressively worse as they go on. I thought that the first filler with Sakura was actually good and made more sense in terms of character development rather than her instantly deciding to become a medical ninja. I also liked the bug search filler since it gave Hinata some development. I think that the fillers main purpose is to give exposure to other characters in the series, showing that the whole series is not only about Naruto and his team, and that they are hopefully doing more than just 3 missions plus an exam. Unfortunately, there probably could have done better in making the fillers that would have been more enjoyable to viewers.



Yeah that seems to be the preferred prediction as of now, that part 2 will appear some time after that movie airs.

As far as the manga goes, there's actually quite a lot of things the anime can elaborate on, especially fights - like they have in the past.  I think they can get a lot of mileage out of the current content available to them, but they'll have a lot more after the movie airs.

But on the other hand, if they wait to long, Naruto part 2 might not even air at all.  It's popular, but no show can survive if it's mostly filler, and crappy filler for the most part at that...  Some of the filler was okay, but not enough.


----------



## gfunk01 (May 31, 2006)

I agree that is a fear, but the show is still popular and there is probably a large enough base (kids) who do not as strictly judge the filler. The anime can elaborate more on the manga, but it is already too late and I don't think people want Naruto to become to similar to the Dragonball series (with the at least 10 episode fight scenes).

One thing I think that would be really cool for the filler if they make a way for Naruto to reveal his secret to Sakura (maybe like he did to Sasuke, but not fighting her) and show how they deal with that, instead of using the gap between the parts to avoid the issue. Tell me what you guys think of the idea.

Also, if I write something long, you don't need to quote it, I don't mind.


----------



## dilbot (Jun 1, 2006)

nah something as big as naruto telling theres a fox inside of him would be big, fillers dont show anything in the slightest, soemthing as important as naruto telling his secret to sakura....that area would be when part 2 starts in a forest while team 7.....

OMG the vegetable country! looks like it shall stretch on to like 189...


----------



## Base173 (Jun 1, 2006)

Are the fillers stoping soon? I herd 189 i the last 1, can some1 prove this 4 me?


----------



## dilbot (Jun 1, 2006)

Base173 said:
			
		

> Are the fillers stoping soon? I herd 189 i the last 1, can some1 prove this 4 me?


189 not gonna be the end of fillers..........


----------



## Roy (Jun 1, 2006)

I like some fillers butmost of them suck


----------



## Moonraker_One (Jun 1, 2006)

Fillers aren't even good in lunch meat.


----------



## Catterix (Jun 2, 2006)

I think its more of the waiting a week factor.

I remember first being bored by the fillers back in the Mizuki arc when I realised I just didn't care. And I think its to do with having to wait a whole week just to find out something you dont even care about.

Also, alot of Naruto fans seem to hate taking the Japanese approach, which is to just relax and sit back and just try to enjoy it. As opposed to constantly analysing it or comparing it to other series' or eps. Just try and be happy that you've got Naruto, even if in the worst form. Ah wells, I still dont like these fillers much.


----------



## danzel-x (Jun 2, 2006)

shit but better than no episodes anyway more episodes more characters = more money


----------



## Samurai Jones (Jun 2, 2006)

OK... What i don't get is why can't they hire some descent writers to draw up stories for the fillers. I mean even Bleach's filler is better than these things. Just because they're trying to make space for the manga to move forward, doesn't mean they should try to cut all corners when it comes to budgeting for the show. Anyway, here's hoping the fillers end by next month.

Samurai Jones, Bitch!


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jun 2, 2006)

danzel-x said:
			
		

> shit but better than no episodes anyway more episodes more characters = more money



No shit is not better then nothing.  The only reason why they might possibly be better then nothing is because they will eventually get back to the REAL story.

and more CRAPPY characters = Frekin rediculus!


----------



## Base173 (Jun 2, 2006)

Can some1 give me a link of where there talking about the fillers?


----------



## dilbot (Jun 2, 2006)

u r in a topic about fillers^^


----------



## Base173 (Jun 2, 2006)

Im talking about a link that has the truth -_-


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jun 2, 2006)

^Yeah, someone mentioned proof...


----------



## joyfullydancing (Jun 2, 2006)

the fillers at first were okay but now are getting kinda repetitive and boring.although they still have thier funny moments


----------



## dilbot (Jun 3, 2006)

just dont watch the filler eps...but if u r loyal u will watch the fillers like a man... oh btw the proof that i said it was proven wrong.... the date of the fillers ending was november or around that....they said it was impossible for it to happen cuz they need more time and shit


----------



## mortsleam (Jun 3, 2006)

Fillers is gonna be like longer than Part 1 and 2 Combined!


----------



## dilbot (Jun 3, 2006)

nah, it wont be that long...


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jun 3, 2006)

dilbot said:
			
		

> just dont watch the filler eps...but if u r loyal u will watch the fillers like a man... oh btw the proof that i said it was proven wrong.... the date of the fillers ending was november or around that....they said it was impossible for it to happen cuz they need more time and shit



I'm loyal, but I don't watch the fillers because they are NOT Naruto.

My loyalty is to the REAL story.  Watching the crap that disgraces the series is disloyal.  (Unless of course you live in Japan, because if no one watched it there would be no more anim...)  There is absolutely no point in watching fan-subbed filler crap.


----------



## dilbot (Jun 3, 2006)

FireNinja7 said:
			
		

> I'm loyal, but I don't watch the fillers because they are NOT Naruto.
> 
> My loyalty is to the REAL story.  Watching the crap that disgraces the series is disloyal.  (Unless of course you live in Japan, because if no one watched it there would be no more anim...)  There is absolutely no point in watching fan-subbed filler crap.



the fillers are naruto, the government and patenting ppl r on my side!


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jun 3, 2006)

It isn't by the same auther.  It's crap.  All it is is really bad fanfiction that gets aired on TV and makes money for the creators.

Naruto is a work of art and the fillers just cheapen it.  None of it had anything to do with the real story.  I fell like I'm disrespecting Naruto when I watch it.  Thats why I quit watching them.


----------



## omni1337 (Jun 4, 2006)

dilbot said:
			
		

> nah, it wont be that long...



 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! Sorry but your mistaken.


----------



## NwZ4EvA (Jun 4, 2006)

*Hmph*

With the way these fillers have been going on, it's no doubt that the people that control the actual anime itself (not the manga) are just money grubbing losers.

Why? Because of the irreversible scars that Naruto has gotten due to literally being ground to dust by this filler crap. Think about it; even DBZ had better fillers than Naruto does. What does that tell you? Even DBZ wasn't brought back and continued soley for the purposes of making money, as much as this. Hell, I'd even go as far as to say DBGT (an incredibly terrible, TERRIBLE, dbz related show) is better than this filler crap. Asolutely better.

Naruto will never recover from this major scar in the eyes of it's truest fans. I just can't.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jun 4, 2006)

The only way to recover is to act like the fillers never happened.  They really didn't.  If it isn't by Kishimoto, it isn't real.


----------



## dilbot (Jun 4, 2006)

NwZ4EvA said:
			
		

> Naruto will never recover from this major scar in the eyes of it's truest fans. I just can't.



well the ppl who dont read the manga can forgive it...for all they know part 2 is that naruto is a master cooker of ramen, with the rasengan by his side... they can make the perfect noodles!


----------



## Saurus (Jun 4, 2006)

FILLERS SUCK SUCK SUCK SUCK ....... naruto is becomming more and more childish


----------



## Itachi07 (Jun 4, 2006)

Episode 191 is entitled: The Death Sentence "Cloudy, Sometimes Clear" 
So that's also a filler. I'm losing it here.


----------



## Catterix (Jun 4, 2006)

Problem is... they are real. I know we can pretend its not real and act like its just made by the creators and therefore not genuin but... There's the TV show and then the manga.

Its like saying that scenes in a film that aren't in the book aren't actually real and shouldnt be counted, non one believes that and in truth, the same should be said for Naruto. These fillers did happen, Mizuki really did turn into Tony The Tiger, Neji really did go crazy after eating Curry, and Shino really did eat laughing poison. When the anime is to be reviewed, as an anime, as a TV show, these fillers must unfortunately be taken into account. They must be mentioned and they must be added to the final score of the anime.

But its also true that Naruto will survive this and will make up for it. So there's not much to really worry about lol


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jun 4, 2006)

^ I believe that Naruto will survive, but I disagree with you on everything else.

Extra scenes in the Harry Potter movies that weren't in the books is not cannon at all.  Fillers are just junk.

It depends on how you look at it.  If you look view Naruto as a beautiful story and appreciate it as that then you wouldn't count the fillers to be a REAL part of the series because it's not by the same writer.  Only Kishimoto can write the story and develop the characters.  No one else can.  They can try, but it's just as good as fanfiction.  All they are doing is borrowing the characters and the world.

If a filler-writer said something like "Itachi is actually Sasuke's sister" then it's just crap, it's not true.  But if Kishimoto said that, then you better beilieve it's true.

However, if you view Naruto as a trademark, then whatever has the offical label on it is true.  If thats really what you think, then you really didn't give a damn about the story to begin with...


----------



## FinalDragon13 (Jun 4, 2006)

yea if it's possible naruto is going backwards not forward...

any ways this can be interpereted as a way for them to make up for all the missed training episodes.

FILLERS ARE DUMB 
  'Nuff said.


----------



## Shisui (Jun 4, 2006)

Btw, whatever happened to that "fillers will end in spring" stuff? Was that from a credible source? Or did I just dream that? Any new word on when the fillers will be ending?


----------



## dilbot (Jun 4, 2006)

@ gentz: the ppl at studio perriot said that the fillers would end in spring, but they miscalculated and now they r pushing it on to some unknown date....


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jun 4, 2006)

God this is rediculus!  I wish the fillers would just die!

I waited for spring and now I'm freakin waiting till...what is it now...november?

>_<

F****** November!


----------



## dilbot (Jun 4, 2006)

brb bathrooom...

k yea fillers end in either fall...or next spring


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jun 4, 2006)

WHAT?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Did you say _NEXT FREAKING SPRING_?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dilbot (Jun 4, 2006)

yea i did.

annd uhh yea i did


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jun 4, 2006)

Where did you hear that?


----------



## dilbot (Jun 4, 2006)

i heard that from studio perriot 0.o nah jk its just a rumour... and anothe big rumor is that fillers end in 16 weeks!


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm gonna chose to believe the 16 week one.

For the purpose of keeping my sanity...


----------



## dilbot (Jun 4, 2006)

kool u can use my usrbars then!: if you want the rest of them just pm me!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## pinay_rocker14 (Jun 4, 2006)

Fillers suck cuz they're just a waiste of time! everyone just wants to get to the good parts, timeskips, and Sai! Upside to fillers is that teh characters interact more so when all the drama goes down it's more sad, so i'm pretty nuetral in this arguement, although at times when it's a really stupid episode i can't stand them...like that noodles episode...but it's good comedy relief, like that one ep where they tried to see Kakashi-sensei's mask hecka funny!


----------



## James (Jun 5, 2006)

at this point realistically it seems they wont end until the next opening so yeah, 16 weeks.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jun 5, 2006)

On a related note, isn't this a contender for like the longest filler season in an anime ever?


----------



## gokuden553 (Jun 5, 2006)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:
			
		

> On a related note, isn't this a contender for like the longest filler season in an anime ever?



Yep it sure is ^^;


----------



## Suppah (Jun 5, 2006)

We're caught in a genjutsu  
We're being tortured with filler episode after filler episode, but it's all really happening in the blink of a second!

Think I better lie down after this is all over....


----------



## gokuden553 (Jun 5, 2006)

Suppah said:
			
		

> We're caught in a genjutsu
> We're being tortured with filler episode after filler episode, but it's all really happening in the blink of a second!
> 
> Think I better lie down after this is all over....



Ye you should for the best


----------



## MFauli (Jun 5, 2006)

What i find so ridiculous....filllers got became really worse and worse with time progressing.
Now, i even wish back the Orochimaru-hideout and Bikojou-arch times


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jun 5, 2006)

Oh god.  They must be really bad now.


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Jun 5, 2006)

I stopped watching the fillers when Mizuki turned into a tiger...are you telling me it has actually gotten worse?


----------



## XShAdOwX (Jun 5, 2006)

uncle jafuncle said:
			
		

> I stopped watching the fillers when Mizuki turned into a tiger...are you telling me it has actually gotten worse?



Yep, there's a whole bunch of crap that happens. And when I mean crap, I mean CRAP! All they are missing now are Ash and pikachu.


----------



## dilbot (Jun 5, 2006)

rorouni kenshin had the WORST fillers ever then they got cancelled... but yes naruto has had VERY long fillers


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jun 5, 2006)

Which is worse Kenshin fillers or Naruto fillers?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 5, 2006)

I heard the fillers end in 2009


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jun 5, 2006)

^Thats not true.  You're nuts.


----------



## Uchiha_Kadouji (Jun 5, 2006)

It's hard to believe anyway. Exactly where did you learn that?


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jun 5, 2006)

It's the most rediculus thing I've ever heard!  The anime company would never admit that even if it were true.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 5, 2006)

I heard it from my friend who has a pen pal who works for the animation studio.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jun 5, 2006)

I don't care.  I'm not believing that.  It's rediculus.  There is no way I'm taking your word on that.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 5, 2006)

Well I guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jun 5, 2006)

Fine.  But theres _no way_ that we'll be waiting 3 years.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 5, 2006)

Well that's what I heard.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jun 5, 2006)

No offense or anything, it's just that a penpal of a friend of someone that I talked to online just isn't what I consider a reliable scource.  ^_^


----------



## Raiza (Jun 5, 2006)

I am waiting to see when this thread gets to 5000 cause that seems to be how long its going to take before the fillers end.


----------



## Omega068 (Jun 5, 2006)

Yes the recent ones have been quite bad. I beginning to believe that they will soon hit a point where the episodes will get better simply because the bar has been dragged so low.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jun 6, 2006)

Raiza said:
			
		

> I am waiting to see when this thread gets to 5000 cause that seems to be how long its going to take before the fillers end.



It's not just that the fillers are long, its that they F****** SUCK!


----------



## ghetofabgurl89 (Jun 6, 2006)

The fillers don't end until October. They're not that bad...it's just that I want to see my Orochi-kun and they keep stalling! I couldn't care less about half the stuff they put into episodes. I mean , sure, i like seeing all my favorite characters in action, but the developers are going a little overboard if you ask me. I want to see Sasuke-kun! Ahhhhh! Five months? Five more months of this crap! How are we going to get on that long without knowing?


----------



## Aizen (Jun 6, 2006)

why dont they hire someone that can draw the fillers? the drawings sucks!
i could have drawn better with my toes after 3 bottles of whiskey(seriously!)


----------



## dilbot (Jun 6, 2006)

fillers wont end till october? i c........ is that official or just a guess?


----------



## Kurosaki (Jun 6, 2006)

If the fillers don't end until October.......Just kill me now


----------



## Narutard1337 (Jun 7, 2006)

its not the fact that they are doing fillers, its that the storyline of the filler are horrid.  They need to do some interesting storylines like anbu assainsation missions against a main filler villian like how dbz did with garlic jr


----------



## gokuden553 (Jun 7, 2006)

Fillers are a nightmare come true


----------



## ghetofabgurl89 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Official?Well...*



			
				dilbot said:
			
		

> fillers wont end till october? i c........ is that official or just a guess?



It's official if You Tube is a credible source. At this point I hope its not credible.  If the fillers were more interesting perhaps then, yes, people wouldn't complain so much. lol. We're all gonna die FILLED with ANXIETY...


----------



## dilbot (Jun 7, 2006)

okay youtube cannot be reliable, its better to know the date when the fillers end than just not know and think they will never end!


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jun 7, 2006)

Last night I actually thought of one thing about the fillers that makes me happy:  Neither of the Uchiha bros are in them.

They were just too cool to be trashed by the crap that is fillers...

CAN'T TOUCH THIS!


----------



## dilbot (Jun 7, 2006)

nah they will get to uchiha brothers sometime in this filler season or the next....


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jun 7, 2006)

No they WON'T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Uchiha brotheres are too sexy for the fillers!

So now they have too theme songs:

1. I'm too sexy for the fillers, too sext for the fillers...

2. Can't touch this!  (dun dun dunt da dunt da dunt)


----------



## dilbot (Jun 8, 2006)

nope sasuke is gonna be in a filler about his daily rapings by orochimarus dead corpses...


----------



## Casper0878 (Jun 8, 2006)

dilbot said:
			
		

> nope sasuke is gonna be in a filler about his daily rapings by orochimarus dead corpses...



sasuke sucks, lol


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jun 8, 2006)

dilbot said:
			
		

> nope sasuke is gonna be in a filler about his daily rapings by orochimarus dead corpses...



If Sasuke was going to be raped by Orochimaru then I'd actually watch the fillers.  It would actually make them better.

Hmm...dead corpses?  Is there any other kind?  

And the fillers can't touch Itachi.


----------



## gokuden553 (Jun 8, 2006)

FireNinja7 said:
			
		

> If Sasuke was going to be raped by Orochimaru then I'd actually watch the fillers.  It would actually make them better.
> 
> Hmm...dead corpses?  Is there any other kind?
> 
> And the fillers can't touch Itachi.



That would be different


----------



## dilbot (Jun 8, 2006)

eww u guys watch gay PrOn?

itachi cant be touched cuz hes blind 0.o dont ask me why


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jun 8, 2006)

dilbot said:
			
		

> eww u guys watch gay PrOn?
> 
> itachi cant be touched cuz hes blind 0.o dont ask me why



All I'm saying is that it'd be more interesting then what I've seen of the fillers.

Plus then Itachi could come and beat on Orochimaru's ass.  And I'd LOVE to see that.



			
				gokuden553 said:
			
		

> That would be different



What would be different?  Orochimaru raping Sasuke in the ass repeatedly, or a different kind of corpse?


----------



## Hinatas inner universe (Jun 8, 2006)

*God make @%#$! filers stop!!!!*

The episodes are o.k but the filers are just too long. These filers must stop! i can't wait till i see Orochimaru's face again!!!!!! MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM he's fine as hell.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jun 8, 2006)

Hey, is it 15 or 16 episodes till the fillers end (according to the rumor that I have decided is ture)?


----------



## ghetofabgurl89 (Jun 8, 2006)

*Filler speculation...*



			
				FireNinja7 said:
			
		

> Hey, is it 15 or 16 episodes till the fillers end (according to the rumor that I have decided is ture)?



Let's see...four episodes a month times four months minus one (the new ep just came out) equals 15! Right on the money FireNinja7! I'm impressed! You don't have to believe me though. I'm kinda hoping the rumor isn't true. Let's call it a speculation...a rough guess....That better dilbot?  There's hope! The rumor may be a farce! But wait...what if the rumor is better than the truth? We...dare I post it...may have to wait even longer than October! *screams bloody murder* Noooooooooooooo!


----------



## Samehadamaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Why is it that they keep stalling with the fillers? Is it to rot our brains with unrelated non-sense or is it just to piss people off? 

Ok, ok. I can understand that they might like to add new material in the anime but please! Why add so many fillers? Most of them are pointles/and/or dumb. So why is it that we can´t just get to part 2 already?!


----------



## dilbot (Jun 8, 2006)

because at the last episode of the actual story...meaning naruxsasu the manga was just starting part 2....sooooo they caught up, now even with the fillers going in october there isnt enough of a gap between the manga and anime soooo fillers may last longer then the romour of 15 more episodes


----------



## omni1337 (Jun 8, 2006)

Ah! What! Were do you get this info on them ending in October?


----------



## omni1337 (Jun 8, 2006)

WHY WON'T THEY END!!!!!!!!


----------



## Denisu (Jun 8, 2006)

Goddammit, I hate Kishi... the fucker prolly has some retard agreement with the anime publisher.


----------



## dilbot (Jun 8, 2006)

kishi has nothing to do with the anime, he concentrates only on the manga, fillers arent his fault, its just how studio perriot wanted it to be...


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jun 8, 2006)

Denisu said:
			
		

> Goddammit, I hate Kishi... the fucker prolly has some retard agreement with the anime publisher.



How dare you!

Kishimoto is amazing!  It's the anime company that sucks ass!


----------



## Crucio (Jun 8, 2006)

Hmmmm, no sign of episode 192 yet. I think 187-191 is all the Nano Country Arc. Since 190 speaks of Byakugan, and its oubviously Hinata's and since 191 speaks of Death Sentence it gives a sense of ending.


----------



## BuddhaX (Jun 8, 2006)

Well.. Lets all Sit down and Pray that all those Bad Fillers will End huh ?


----------



## Samehadamaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I curse the one who is responsable for the great evil known as fillers.


----------



## BuddhaX (Jun 8, 2006)

Well Your Right about one thing "Curse those bad fillers"


----------



## Djuin (Jun 9, 2006)

Ok check it, i have seen up to episode 187 and the first 2 films, and i gota tell ya, i am lovin the fillers, and i'll tell ya y, cus i know half of you just spit up your milk readin that, and the other half is probably fflipping me off and cursing obsenities.  But damn it, its the story of the kid who (i can only assume) grow up to become hokage, and if i were hanging out with a hokage i bet he would tell stories like the ones you see in these fillers, and not only that but they fleshing out the whole world adding depth, the kind you can't get without this many episodes, they are gettin viewers to care for characters and get to know everyone because when ochimmaru comes back and trys to stomp a**, everyone in konoha is gona be involed weather they like it or not, and its gona make the story that makes a hokage that much more epic, now yes i want to see what next with the whole main arc, but when they stop making this series all together and there will never be a new episode you are all gona be crying in your beer.  I mean dam it, cooking compatitions, scooby doo style ghost hunts, even cute furry cretures livin on your back, if a hokage didn't get into that kind of stuff i wouldn't trust him.  so poo on all of you ;p


----------



## Kurosaki (Jun 9, 2006)

Denisu said:
			
		

> Goddammit, I hate Kishi... the fucker prolly has some retard agreement with the anime publisher.




You really think that Kishimoto would want his beautiful creation RUINED by filler?

Kishimoto has nothing to do with the anime at all. If he did the filler would kick ass, not suck rocks.


----------



## gokuden553 (Jun 9, 2006)

BuddhaX said:
			
		

> Well Your Right about one thing "Curse those bad fillers"



Ye they should go back to where ever they come from


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jun 9, 2006)

Djuin said:
			
		

> Ok check it, i have seen up to episode 187 and the first 2 films, and i gota tell ya, i am lovin the fillers, and i'll tell ya y, cus i know half of you just spit up your milk readin that, and the other half is probably fflipping me off and cursing obsenities.  But damn it, its the story of the kid who (i can only assume) grow up to become hokage, and if i were hanging out with a hokage i bet he would tell stories like the ones you see in these fillers, and not only that but they fleshing out the whole world adding depth, the kind you can't get without this many episodes, they are gettin viewers to care for characters and get to know everyone because when ochimmaru comes back and trys to stomp a**, everyone in konoha is gona be involed weather they like it or not, and its gona make the story that makes a hokage that much more epic, now yes i want to see what next with the whole main arc, but when they stop making this series all together and there will never be a new episode you are all gona be crying in your beer.  I mean dam it, cooking compatitions, scooby doo style ghost hunts, even cute furry cretures livin on your back, if a hokage didn't get into that kind of stuff i wouldn't trust him.  so poo on all of you ;p



Okay, you are wrogn on just about every point you made there.  Naruto was childlike enough in the past and he was begining to grow up right when the fillers started pelting us with crap.  Plus, he still has child-like qualitys post-time-skip.

The fillers ARE NOT adding depth to the world _or_ the characters.  They are just cheapening both of them!  They _can't_ do anything with the world or the characters becasue _it isn't their freakin world or characters_!  It's Kishimoto's world!  He's the only one who can truely develop anything in his story, world or characters, so the fillers might as well have never happened!

Kishimoto was doing an _exelent_ job of developing his characters.  Possibly the best job I've ever seen (and let me telll you, good character development is what I'm most interested in in and movie/book/show so I pay attention).  And they won't be developed more until Kishimoto writes more about them.  Despite what people think, fillers have nothing to do with the story or the characters.

And I can garentee you, when Naruto does end, the true fans who understand the story and view at as a beautiful piece of art, won't be looking back and saying, "Gee, I wish we could have just one more filler..."

Never ending fillers vs. Beautiful ending that is VERY far away

Winner: Beautiful ending that is VERY far away


----------



## Shogun (Jun 9, 2006)

over a YEAR of this shit...


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jun 9, 2006)

Isn't it rediculus!


----------



## Denisu (Jun 9, 2006)

Morgana said:
			
		

> You really think that Kishimoto would want his beautiful creation RUINED by filler?
> 
> Kishimoto has nothing to do with the anime at all. If he did the filler would kick ass, not suck rocks.



Let me counter your reply!
The reason there is fillers atm is because it was to close to the Manga, and I can almost bet YOUR life on it that Kishi has some sort of "handshake" with the anime publisher about it.

Else there would be no need to have fillers, it would be pointless, the ratings would drop without a purpose.

Ill take back what I said about that I hate Kishi, I love him.
However... The anime verison affect me much more then the manga, no wonder huh?


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jun 9, 2006)

I'd actually like to know how that works.  How much say does the manga artist have over the anime?


----------



## dilbot (Jun 9, 2006)

not much say at all....


----------



## Samehadamaster (Jun 9, 2006)

Wow. That sure sucks


----------



## yohoMoFO (Jun 9, 2006)

fillers are fun! NOT!!!!!


----------



## PlushKittie (Jun 11, 2006)

Anyone know when they're ending? The Part II anime was supposed to start airing in May, and it's June already! D:


----------



## Anki Rendan (Jun 11, 2006)

I guessed September/October-ish. The third movie will have aired already, and teasers about movie 3 didn't appear until September/October-ish last year. The movies are what will tell us when part 2 begins. The first advertisement for movie 3 had this Naruto with 3 fingers up. If movie 4 shows an older Naruto...there you go, part 2.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jun 11, 2006)

Speak of Naruto movies, does anyone know where I can see the second one?


----------



## dilbot (Jun 11, 2006)

FAQ look in the naruto section and it should be there


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jun 14, 2006)

ja.wikipedia.org said:
			
		

> It may overtake the original, being, because there is considerable popularity, it is not possible either to end animation has expanded original development for a while to ､ presently, still it has not rushed to the 2nd section. When if anything it is thought that there is a tendency which applies spot to the character which is not excessively picked up with the original. But, the original fan (the especially character fan) depending upon advancing story quickly, we want moving to the 2nd section, that the person who vents dissatisfaction it is many e.g., treatment of the character is terrible.



Thanks to babelfish.

Edit: Roughly, "we're getting tired of waiting for part 2"


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jun 14, 2006)

^Oh thats what it meant?  Babelfish, lol, it's like that.

I didn't understand what the hell it was saying, or even talking about.


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 14, 2006)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:
			
		

> Thanks to babelfish.
> 
> Edit: Roughly, "we're getting tired of waiting for part 2"


I needed that.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jun 14, 2006)

^lol, I know right? "When if anything it is thought that there is a tendency which applies spot to the character which is not excessively picked up with the original"

that program is wacked out.

Thanks kojiro, I don't think we would have been able to understand it without your little comment.


----------



## dahwang (Jun 14, 2006)

i predict a finish similar to Rurounin Kenshin. 

The anime finishes with fillers and never catches up to the manga.


----------



## dilbot (Jun 14, 2006)

NOOO that wont happen....

UNLESS at first the roni kenshin fillers were high in ratings in japan....then they PLUMET to the ground and thus is cancled T_T


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jun 14, 2006)

Aren't Naruto ratings and DVD sales still high though?

Also I'd like to point out that Kenshin was 60 episodes long before they started the crap and Naruto was like 135.


----------



## dilbot (Jun 14, 2006)

still, was the fillers at high rates at first? btw wat episode did they end the  series


----------



## Deathinstinct (Jun 14, 2006)

> btw wat episode did they end the series


Do you mean when did the fillers start.  If so, it's episode 135.


----------



## Continuity (Jun 14, 2006)

dilbot said:
			
		

> still, was the fillers at high rates at first? btw wat episode did they end the  series



No, the Kenshin fillers didn't have high ratings, even in the beginning.  Kenshin was at high popularity during the Kyoto/Shishio arc, and right when the fillers started the ratings declined steadily until it was cancelled.  Naruto is different because ratings are as high and sometimes higher than during the canon episodes...  

Rurouni Kenshin ended the Kyoto arc on episode 62, episodes 63 - 95 were filler, and the series ended at 95 before the last (and best) arc could be animated.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jun 14, 2006)

^Thanks, I wouldn't have been able to answer the question because I just watched the first 60 episodes myself over then last month.


----------



## dilbot (Jun 14, 2006)

ooo i c......no naruto cancellation anytime soon i guess


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jun 14, 2006)

Thank God!


----------



## dilbot (Jun 14, 2006)

lol, lets hope they dont cancel b4 14 weeks!


----------



## gokuden553 (Jun 15, 2006)

dilbot said:
			
		

> lol, lets hope they dont cancel b4 14 weeks!



Yes lets hope they don't, otherwise I'll loose my faverourite series


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jun 15, 2006)

It's highly unlikely.  Ratings are high now, and it's not like the fillers can get much worse...


----------



## Continuity (Jun 15, 2006)

FireNinja7 said:
			
		

> It's highly unlikely.  Ratings are high now, and it's not like the fillers can get much worse...



IMO they are slightly getting better.   
Still some of the the worst of almost any series though.   

I can't wait for part 2, but at the same time I know how little they actually have at the moment, so if they just jump in, we'll suffer later when fillers are shown nonsensically in the tightly related arcs of part 2.  Naruto isn't very filler friendly, to be honest.  Both the pacing of the manga and layout don't really promote fillers (unlike series like One Piece when fillers can fit in if done right like G8).  I don't blame anyone, it's just the way the story is written.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jun 15, 2006)

^No, I think that there is enough manga for a little while.  Some of the fights will probably take a while.


----------



## gokuden553 (Jun 15, 2006)

The question is, will part 2 ever happen or not?


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jun 15, 2006)

Thats not a question at all!  Naruto fillers still have high ratings so there is no way the show will be cancelled.


----------



## Baka91 (Jun 15, 2006)

I don't like the the fillers but it will overrun the manga so we have no choice but to sufffer us through!


----------



## Red Viking (Jun 15, 2006)

FireNinja7 said:
			
		

> It's highly unlikely.  Ratings are high now, and it's not like the fillers can get much worse...



Haven't you people learnt by now that the universe is compelled to reply each and every time someone states that?


----------



## zaith (Jun 15, 2006)

good to know the ratings are still high =)


----------



## gokuden553 (Jun 15, 2006)

zaith said:
			
		

> good to know the ratings are still high =)



Yes it's very good, now people will pay anything to make more fillers for us... how kind is that ^^;


----------



## zaith (Jun 15, 2006)

gokuden553 said:
			
		

> Yes it's very good, now people will pay anything to make more fillers for us... how kind is that ^^;


rofl, you make it sound even better ^^

lawl, j/k

it actually sounds really bad, i meant it more as relieve it's not being cancelles lawl.


----------



## Kurosaki (Jun 15, 2006)

How can that garbage be considered good?
When will they realize that the main story is much better, and they should get on with it, before the ratings drop and the show is cancelled.


----------



## Bill (Jun 15, 2006)

I hate, hate, hate fillers they suck!


----------



## FinalDragon13 (Jun 15, 2006)

nuahhh i hate fillers!, they should die, and every tape of them should be rounded up and burned then the ashes should be bured and they should never be talked about again!   The End


----------



## gokuden553 (Jun 16, 2006)

Fillers are like a punishment from the heavens


----------



## XShAdOwX (Jun 16, 2006)

gokuden553 said:
			
		

> Fillers are like a punishment from the heavens



Omg...I knew it! We should have never have gone to Iraq! I should have never stolen that cookie from my bro. We should of never have made fun of Michael Jackson! Now we get to suffer with fillers! It seems like forever since they started.


----------



## P-Nut (Jun 16, 2006)

I just watch 189 till the point hinata got knocked down by one punch by a none nin 
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH
though the preview of next week has better art


----------



## gokuden553 (Jun 16, 2006)

XShAdOwX said:
			
		

> Omg...I knew it! We should have never have gone to Iraq! I should have never stolen that cookie from my bro. We should of never have made fun of Michael Jackson! Now we get to suffer with fillers! It seems like forever since they started.



It's a curse that's been put on us all, I'll regret seeing the fillers in the future


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jun 16, 2006)

FinalDragon13 said:
			
		

> nuahhh i hate fillers!, they should die, and every tape of them should be rounded up and burned then the ashes should be bured and they should never be talked about again!   The End



Brilliant plan!  I agree!

Then we should delete this thread and erase any mention of the fillers.  We'll banish them in the same way that egyptions banished the god they no longer liked!  It will be as if they never existed!


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jun 16, 2006)

FireNinja7 said:
			
		

> Brilliant plan!  I agree!
> 
> Then we should delete this thread and erase any mention of the fillers.  We'll banish them in the same way that egyptions banished the god they no longer liked!  It will be as if they never existed!



No. Though the fillers are an attack upon humanity itself, we must always remember the pain. Those who ignore history are bound to repeat it. As such we must teach history. We must teach the pain and agony of having gone through over a year of them. We must make sure, ladies and gentlemen, that something like this never happens again.

Thank you.


----------



## ghetofabgurl89 (Jun 16, 2006)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:
			
		

> No. Though the fillers are an attack upon humanity itself, we must always remember the pain. Those who ignore history are bound to repeat it. As such we must teach history. We must teach the pain and agony of having gone through over a year of them. We must make sure, ladies and gentlemen, that something like this never happens again.
> 
> Thank you.



Yeah! In the future, people will learn from our suffering. Oh the pain! It will inspire them to endure the dreaded fillers of the future obssessive animes, just like we did. This thread is hilarious! Wait, what am I saying? This isn't funny at all...it's a horrifying tragedy that must never occur again...are you with me!!  fillers


----------



## gokuden553 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Places filler disks on some wood planks* Ok who's got the lighter!


----------



## XShAdOwX (Jun 16, 2006)

ghetofabgurl89 said:
			
		

> Yeah! In the future, people will learn from our suffering. Oh the pain! It will inspire them to endure the dreaded fillers of the future obssessive animes, just like we did. This thread is hilarious! Wait, what am I saying? This isn't funny at all...it's a horrifying tragedy that must never occur again...are you with me!!  fillers



I'm with you dude! *Cocks shotgun* Lock and load biatch!
Yeah, this has gotten personal. We shall be the heros of destroying fillers and be remembered by others!


----------



## Bill (Jun 16, 2006)

gokuden553 said:
			
		

> *Places filler disks on some wood planks* Ok who's got the lighter!



I do! *hands over the lighter*


----------



## dilbot (Jun 17, 2006)

uhhh i got milk? u wanna set that on fire?

lol im in china right now (trip) and u guys go all crazy by burning filler disks! i shoukd go back to canada....u guys need me.


----------



## gokuden553 (Jun 18, 2006)

Scorpion_ said:
			
		

> I do! *hands over the lighter*



Great here we go *Burns the filler disks into ashes and lets them get carted into the wind*


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jun 18, 2006)

^*Cheers*

No more fillers!


----------



## Mugiwara (Jun 18, 2006)

FireNinja7 said:
			
		

> ^*Cheers*
> 
> No more fillers!



The fillers will ALWAYS return in some way or another.. We MUST find a way to end it ONCE AND FOR ALL!  
We all must cooperate against 'em! Only then we will prevail!


----------



## Bill (Jun 18, 2006)

*watched them burn*


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jun 18, 2006)

Exte|2naL said:
			
		

> The fillers will ALWAYS return in some way or another.. We MUST find a way to end it ONCE AND FOR ALL!
> We all must cooperate against 'em! Only then we will prevail!



Isn't that why were watching them burn?


----------



## son_michael (Jun 18, 2006)

I gotta do this...the tempation is too strong


*takes out the naruto filler tron 5000! this Machine CANNOT be destroyed and will ALWAYS BE ON AND PRODUCE FILLERS FOREVER!!
once agan...this machine CANNOT BE DESTOYED AND im cementing it in EVERYONES back yard

MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!  

Eat it!!! Eat the fillers and die!!!!


LOL


----------



## zaith (Jun 18, 2006)

son_michael said:
			
		

> I gotta do this...the tempation is too strong
> 
> 
> *takes out the naruto filler tron 5000! this Machine CANNOT be destroyed and will ALWAYS BE ON AND PRODUCE FILLERS FOREVER!!
> ...


it's ofcourse handy that it can't be destroyed, but you forget one thing, it's called:

THE ON AND OFF BUTTON!


*TURNS POWER OFF!*


----------



## son_michael (Jun 18, 2006)

zaith said:
			
		

> it's ofcourse handy that it can't be destroyed, but you forget one thing, it's called:
> 
> THE ON AND OFF BUTTON!
> 
> ...



oh?....sorry! but you cant turn it off!  I forgot nothing!!



			
				son_michael said:
			
		

> this Machine CANNOT be destroyed *and will ALWAYS BE ON*



so you see..I didn't forget...it was already very clearly stated that the machine cannot be turned off

that machine will be in everyones backyard...undestroyable and operational...FOREVER!!!!!!

MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zaith (Jun 18, 2006)

son_michael said:
			
		

> oh?....sorry! but you cant turn it off!  I forgot nothing!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


then i pay someone to not destroy your machine, but make some slight differences inside, so now it will destroy fillers instead of creating, and as you stated: undestroyable and operational...FOREVER


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jun 18, 2006)

son_michael said:
			
		

> oh?....sorry! but you cant turn it off!  I forgot nothing!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I cast temporat stasis on it so it can't move, it stays frozen in time, it's there and working, except it is stuck in the moment that I cast the spell.

Eat that.


----------



## gokuden553 (Jun 18, 2006)

zaith said:
			
		

> it's ofcourse handy that it can't be destroyed, but you forget one thing, it's called:
> 
> THE ON AND OFF BUTTON!
> 
> ...



Point taken in every single way


----------



## son_michael (Jun 18, 2006)

lol very creative

I would have just chizzled it out of the concrete and then droped the machine in the deepest darkest pit where no filler could ever emerge from!

but your ideas are cool too


now...IF I wanted too...I could make the machine non removeable and non destoyable and spell resistant AND non reprogramable ect ect

but I wont

congradulations...you have taken care of the naru filler tron 5000:


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jun 18, 2006)

Thank you.

And even if you had spell resistance there is no way it'd beat the DC on my spell.

Now let us party for that damn machine has been distroyed!


----------



## dilbot (Jun 19, 2006)

if we wanted to stop all naruto fillers, we would have to have more fillers, enough to last the whole series 0.o


----------



## Oni (Jun 21, 2006)

Something I found really helps in coping with the fillers is sometimes skipping a month and then watching 4 or 5 in the same week. But really, there's enough good anime (and manga) out there, Naruto isn't everything.


----------



## GAARALIKE (Jun 21, 2006)

WOW! I haven't watched Naruto in soooooooo long(acouple of months now) and the fillers are still goin?


----------



## Baka91 (Jun 21, 2006)

If you hate fillers go to newgrounds and search on naruto filler hell thats a funny flash made by bumwolf it's f***** funny ^_^


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jun 21, 2006)

I've never been tempted to watch the fillers after I decided to quit.  Not even once, they just suck sooo much.

Oh wait...I did watch three (because I had them on DVD) but I was sick, out of my mind, and delerius at the time.  So I don't count that...


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 22, 2006)

o-m-f-g wtf have they done.



This latest filler villain totally ruins... a manga villain.... Sigh I swear the fillers are created by dolphins.


----------



## dilbot (Jun 23, 2006)

weeeeeeee im FREE im not watching anymore filler eps!!!!! im so happpy! altho opnce i get back to canada i will prob be watching them again...


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jun 23, 2006)

^No!  Don't give in to the evil!


----------



## Nice Gai (Jun 23, 2006)

Kisame said:
			
		

> o-m-f-g wtf have they done.
> 
> 
> 
> This latest filler villain totally ruins... a manga villain.... Sigh I swear the fillers are created by dolphins.


Dont dolphins have small brains? I am not even going to give the creaters that much credit. Remember Dolphins put on good shows for viewers.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jun 23, 2006)

^Agreed, dolphins are waaaaay smarter then filler writers.


----------



## ghetofabgurl89 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Ahhhhh!*

There never going to end are they? I want to see some Garrie-kun already! What is taking them so long!  I can't stand it! If I have to sit through one more stupid random filler arc I think I'm gonna die...(fillers) I'm waiting for you Orochi-kun...


----------



## Baka91 (Jun 23, 2006)

So you hate filler's! watch this one it's funny if you hate's fillers^_^

Try this link! Sasusaku Shrine


----------



## Oni (Jun 24, 2006)

I've got it!

If we can prove Naruto Fillers are against the United Nations Agreements on Human Rights, we can sue the crew at the international court of The Hague  

(Okay, I'm bored and a little bit crazy)



			
				Baka91 said:
			
		

> So you hate filler's! watch this one it's funny if you hate's fillers^_^
> 
> Try this link! Link removed


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jun 24, 2006)

Yes!  Thats the American way!  Sue the rat-ass bastards!


----------



## ZensetsuDoKDo (Jun 24, 2006)

Long fillers being anti-climax bcoz of kyuubi or rasengan = bad
One-shot funny fillers = good
Other are just = plain crap


----------



## Uzumaki Jiraiya (Jun 24, 2006)

i havent watched filler since the kaima arc


----------



## do0glas (Jun 25, 2006)

Gotta say, rasengan is like a cheap toy to me now.   The flower arc is good so far.  I love the interaction between naruto and hinata.  the star arc was bleh. 

the only thing i really hate about fillers is that there cant be any character develepment, i hate not seeing much of kakashi and stuff...i would like to see more eps with the jounins in it. tired of all these retarded genin missions lol.  i want to be able to stay away from naruto with part II starts so i can have a lot of episodes to watch at once.


----------



## kire (Jun 25, 2006)

all i have to say is they better make it up to us.. The upcoming anime better be worth making us go through all this filler shit! If it isnt i will be beyond pissed


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jun 25, 2006)

Well the manga is really good and all of the show that was based of the manga was amazing too, so I don't see why it wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## gokuden553 (Jun 26, 2006)

Sadly the fillers get weirder and weirder, after every episode


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jun 26, 2006)

Okay my 666th post was about fillers.  So I considered that a bad omen.

Then about fifteen minutes later I saw a bunch of post of people saying that the fillers counted as actual story and that what Kishimoto thought about it didn't matter.

Yes, it was a bdad omen, fillers were bad enough but now I have people saying how the filler writers have just as much right to Kishimoto's story as he does.


----------



## gokuden553 (Jun 26, 2006)

FireNinja7 said:
			
		

> Okay my 666th post was about fillers.  So I considered that a bad omen.
> 
> Then about fifteen minutes later I saw a bunch of post of people saying that the fillers counted as actual story and that what Kishimoto thought about it didn't matter.
> 
> Yes, it was a bdad omen, fillers were bad enough but now I have people saying how the filler writers have just as much right to Kishimoto's story as he does.



Believe me we all have bad omens of posting about fillers ^^;


----------



## The EXEQTIONER (Jun 26, 2006)

recent fillers haven't been that bad. Most have though


----------



## do0glas (Jun 26, 2006)

prolly one of the funniest was courier ninjas, and one of the worst was cooking ninjas.


----------



## Oni (Jun 27, 2006)

do0glas said:
			
		

> prolly one of the funniest was courier ninjas, and one of the worst was cooking ninjas.



 You have a weird sense of humor then.


----------



## do0glas (Jun 27, 2006)

any episode with jiraiya in it is funny .


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jun 27, 2006)

^No, I'm sorry, I disagree.  The begining of the fillers had him in it and they sucked complete and total ass.

Jiraiya is funny in the real episodes though.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 27, 2006)

I think the fillers will end on episode 200, it has to be!

Anyways FILLERS SUX monkay ballz


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jun 27, 2006)

We've heard that "will end on 200" theory before.

Everyone just gets all mad and says "They don't end arcs on even numbers!"

But thats not really true at all.

The first arc ended on episode 20

The whole Chunnen Exam/attack on Konoha story ended on episode 80

And the Tsunade arc ended on episode 100.


----------



## do0glas (Jun 27, 2006)

^^ well i msorry i disagree! 

live with it


----------



## Oni (Jun 27, 2006)

do0glas said:
			
		

> ^^ well i msorry i disagree!
> 
> live with it



Very well... but just a hunch... American?


----------



## do0glas (Jun 27, 2006)

im not gonna answer that. just because thats a bullshit question


----------



## halohat (Jun 27, 2006)

The fillers arent that bad, but they should get to part two soon


----------



## XShAdOwX (Jun 27, 2006)

halohat said:
			
		

> The fillers arent that bad, but they should get to part two soon


Yes they are _that_ bad. Well for me anyways. I at least want a one-shot filler episode. Those ones are pretty funny sometimes.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jun 27, 2006)

Oni said:
			
		

> Very well... but just a hunch... American?



Well are _you_ American?  Because if you aren't thats a pretty snotty thing to say.  But if you are it's all good.


----------



## Oni (Jun 27, 2006)

FireNinja7 said:
			
		

> Well are _you_ American?  Because if you aren't thats a pretty snotty thing to say.  But if you are it's all good.



Just saying, it's usually an American thing to rate anime by its 'action & flashiness' rather than its depth and value. By which I'm NOT implying Americans are all the same. Far from it actually, Americans are the most culturally versatile people on this planet, that's why they can get the taste of Japanese anime and manga better than for example culturally 'static' Europeans. But the American entertainment culture itself... well I'll leave it with this: There is a reason Jackie Chan left for Hong Kong. (Again, I'm NOT against Americans)

But if Douglas here isn't going to give any other reason than 'I disagree, live with it' after first calling episode 190 so bad he almost vomited, then I draw my own conclusions. This was one of the best fillers yet unless you prefer seeing a Tajuu Kage Bunshin followed by 30 rasengan in every color of the rainbow in every episode.


----------



## Bill (Jun 27, 2006)

Oni said:
			
		

> Americans are the most culturally versatile people on this planet, _that's why they can get the taste of Japanese anime and manga better than for example culturally 'static' Europeans_.


 
Ha ha ha.   Where are you from then?


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jun 27, 2006)

Oni said:
			
		

> Far from it actually, Americans are the most culturally versatile people on this planet, that's why they can get the taste of Japanese anime and manga better than for example culturally 'static' Europeans.



Ha
Ha
Ha
Ha
Ha
Ha
Ha
Ha
Ha
h

Why would europeans be culturally static?


----------



## do0glas (Jun 27, 2006)

Oni said:
			
		

> Just saying, it's usually an American thing to rate anime by its 'action & flashiness' rather than its depth and value. By which I'm NOT implying Americans are all the same. Far from it actually, Americans are the most culturally versatile people on this planet, that's why they can get the taste of Japanese anime and manga better than for example culturally 'static' Europeans. But the American entertainment culture itself... well I'll leave it with this: There is a reason Jackie Chan left for Hong Kong. (Again, I'm NOT against Americans)
> 
> But if Douglas here isn't going to give any other reason than 'I disagree, live with it' after first calling episode 190 so bad he almost vomited, then I draw my own conclusions. This was one of the best fillers yet unless you prefer seeing a Tajuu Kage Bunshin followed by 30 rasengan in every color of the rainbow in every episode.



[a.f.k.] The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya - 13.avi

i just went back and looked at all my posts, since i havent been here very long, none of them had the word vomit...however this is my post about the flower arc...which i said was good...so get off your high horse, one shot fillers can be funny .


----------



## Oni (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm from Flanders, the Dutch part of Belgium, and I know what I'm speaking of.

Though 'static' indeed is a wrong choice of words, but I refrained from using 'rich' as not to offend FireNinja7, but now I am taking it back as not to offend my fellow Europeans  European cultures have more depth, they're richer. The rest of my explanation still goes.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jun 27, 2006)

Oni said:
			
		

> Just saying, it's usually an American thing to rate anime by its 'action & flashiness' rather than its depth and value. By which I'm NOT implying Americans are all the same. Far from it actually, Americans are the most culturally versatile people on this planet, that's why they can get the taste of Japanese anime and manga better than for example culturally 'static' Europeans. But the American entertainment culture itself... well I'll leave it with this: There is a reason Jackie Chan left for Hong Kong. (Again, I'm NOT against Americans)
> 
> But if Douglas here isn't going to give any other reason than 'I disagree, live with it' after first calling episode 190 so bad he almost vomited, then I draw my own conclusions. This was one of the best fillers yet unless you prefer seeing a Tajuu Kage Bunshin followed by 30 rasengan in every color of the rainbow in every episode.



I thought you were just kidding around, I kinda was too.  No worries.  

But is it more of an American thing to rate things by 'action and flashyness'?  I'm asking this seriously because I don't know.  I'm from New York and have never even left America so all I can see is the people I know.  Their all so different that it's hard to make any generalizations.

But is action and flashyness appreciated less in Europ?  And where exactally are you from?


----------



## Kurenai-neko (Jun 27, 2006)

*ignoring the previous posts* and now for something completly different...

I only really have one thing to say about fillers. It's been over a year. I'm sick of them. Yes, maybe a couple of episodes worth of fillers ok but after a year, someone shoot them now. I agree that some of the fillers were pretty intresting (along with the laughing Shino one. although it was a bit of the O.o ..... reaction) and some of them made you wonder what the hell were they smoking when they created this episode (you know which ones i'm talking about). 

And besides the fact of the 'oh [the fillers] it's going to end in March, oops; no, wait next season, oh! n/m it's still going *smiles innocently* makes me want to strangle someone, mainly the writers. hopefully the fillers end by the end of the current season. Or at least make new ideas that isn't the usual Naruto meets someone. Bad guy after someone. Naruto protects, uses Kage Bushin and Rasengan(sp?). Big emo story. Stir and resuse. Thats getting very, very old, wouldn't you agree. (Yes, i know that they don't use that all the time, but it still has hints of it)

And thats just my rant of the day. *bows*


----------



## Oni (Jun 27, 2006)

Dooglas said:
			
		

> i just went back and looked at all my posts, since i havent been here very long, none of them had the word vomit...however this is my post about the flower arc...which i said was good...so get off your high horse, one shot fillers can be funny .



I owe you an apology. But this is what happens when two threads get mixed, I confused you with Elven Ninja in this thread.

So I take back my comments directed at you. Though this might become an interesting discussion yet 



			
				 FireNinja7 said:
			
		

> But is action and flashyness appreciated less in Europ?



Shallow action and flashyness goes unappreciated by pretty much every culture except the American. I'm not going to use the word people mind you


----------



## Bill (Jun 27, 2006)

Oni said:
			
		

> I'm from Flanders, the Dutch part of Belgium, and I know what I'm speaking of.
> 
> Though 'static' indeed is a wrong choice of words, but I refrained from using 'rich' as not to offend FireNinja7, but now I am taking it back as not to offend my fellow Europeans  European cultures have more depth, they're richer. The rest of my explanation still goes.


 
Oh okay.  I'm going to sleep now, good night!


----------



## Oni (Jun 27, 2006)

Scorpion_ said:
			
		

> Oh okay.  I'm going to sleep now, good night!



God Natt


----------



## do0glas (Jun 27, 2006)

its ok Oni . 

i do appreciate action and flashyness, its definately one of the things that puts naruto apart from the manga. 

however, i like the story ALOT more than the action, and however again, the story and action are meshed really well in naruto so it makes for a much more enjoyable experience. Fights arent predictable and thats a very good thing. 

intellegence is as important as strength (see shikamaru) so thats another thing i love.  but yea thanks for apologizing . 

as for the fillers, yes they do suck but if you look at them as fillers and nothing more they are tolerable.  of course id rather see part II. but what can we do but be glad we get some naruto every week?


----------



## lo0p (Jun 27, 2006)

I used to be glad that we at least got a new episode every week.  But now it's just too much filler...waaaaaaay too much.


----------



## ghetofabgurl89 (Jun 28, 2006)

*No...*

It's like there's nothing to hope for. We wait and we wait and all we get is Naruto being a jackass.(Not that I don't LOVE Naruto...it's just intolerable after a while) Maybe we should start a petition of some kind. Get it to the animators. Make them listen....make them send us non jackass episodes. lol I agree with the fact that the plot is redundant. How bout a filler with Sakura or Naji as the star? The show may be called Naruto, and his confident "I will protect" speeches are inspiring to the highest level, but the really  tight characters haven't gotten a chance to be seen since the fillers started. I'm just sayin. A little more Garra wouldn't hurt neither...


----------



## FluffyPinkBunny (Jun 29, 2006)

Yay! My first real post! Here's my version of complaining about the fillers:

GRRRRRRRR! RRRRROARRRRR! 
*howls at full moon*
ARRRRRRGH!
*in werewolf form, urinates on side of anime production studio building.*

--Wakes up the next morning, not remembering what she did last night, but with an odd feeling of satisfaction.

*Ahem* 
Sorry about that. 

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Dicdonya (Jun 29, 2006)

lo0p said:
			
		

> I used to be glad that we at least got a new episode every week.  But now it's just too much filler...waaaaaaay too much.




I totally agree. I used to think "Yeah the animation and the story sucks, but hey! atleast I get SOME Naruto each week"

Now I just want to die (well not really) I dont even watch the episodes any more, just DL them so I can watch the preview for next week, praying it will having ANY hint that Naruto is finally going to go train, but alas it never happens. 

Is there ANY idea when these POS will end?


----------



## roadburner (Jul 1, 2006)

i saw 191 and i must say it is the worst episode yet...sighi love yondi and kaki
i cant wait to see em in the anime .... seriously these fillers should atleast show *some* quality...sometimes i dont mind the drawings but atleast some good story .
...the strongest bad guy went down with a laser beam that also from a notso shiny forehead band ....and tht also hit jus below his shoulder...oh cmon.. 
even showin kyubi wouldnt have helped this episode...pathetic....
well maybe but cmon the leader of the village? she wuz as worthless as sakura in the begining of naruto...

... seriously it even beat my lasst worse episode which wuz the stupid ichurika ramen chef episode...

even bleach is better than this truckloada crap....
but sigh nowadays i jus quick scan thru my naruto episode... and it finishes in record 2-5 mins and thats iti stopped lookin forward to naruto...only good thing about naruto that comes is the manga...


----------



## Shadlez (Jul 1, 2006)

Oh gods... glad to know I'm not the only one dying from the influx of ebil fillers...
I swear, these horrifying things just won't go away! >_<

I can honestly say that these fillers are the reason why people are bagging the show now. Ugh. *huggles Naru-chan*

*sighs and attempts to patiently wait for the storyline again*


----------



## do0glas (Jul 2, 2006)

i really hope they end soon, i mean, how far does the manga need to be ahead, are they waiting for him to finish the entire story?


----------



## dilbot (Jul 2, 2006)

do0glas said:
			
		

> i really hope they end soon, i mean, how far does the manga need to be ahead, are they waiting for him to finish the entire story?



no, my reason why:

they were planning to end fillers when the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



sasuke retrieval 


arc in the manga was finished. it cant be too long before they start part 2


----------



## harp_devil (Jul 2, 2006)

I disagree that European culture is static. I think we have a much more diverse culture than american culture, especially in terms of media like this. 

For instance we have a lot more 'world' cinema (anime included) available in many more mainstream cinemas, or at least easy-to-find smaller cinemas. 
I think we're alot more open to the media of other cultures than american culture is. Constant remakes of successful films from outside Hollywood suggests that american culture has to reconstruct the successes from europe and asia to fit in with its own ideals. For example, there may be aspects of culture within a film that wouldnt make sense in (or was not familiar to) american culture, and so it 'has' to be remade from an american viewpoint for it to be successful. For instance a majority of the population say that they "wont read subtitles. If i wanted to read, i'd get a book".

I believe that the main reason for this though is at the fault of the major companies (such as the Hollywood conglomerates), and that if world cinema was given the same degree of show-casing alongside the hollywood blockbusters, people would be alot happier to watch it and even to read subtitles. 

European culture however has already had many languages and cultures within it for hundreds of years (meaning since we were able to move around Europe quickly and freely) which has allowed its influence to develop inbetween European countries, as well as the media they produce.

I know this all seems very off-topic but I am merely using cinema as an example for my feelings on the difference between american and european cultures, as seen in previous posts.


----------



## gokuden553 (Jul 2, 2006)

dilbot said:
			
		

> no, my reason why:
> 
> they were planning to end fillers when the
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Good point you have their ^^


----------



## Razgriz77 (Jul 2, 2006)

Fillers suck A$$!


----------



## dilbot (Jul 2, 2006)

Razgriz77 said:
			
		

> Fillers suck A$$!



why is it always the first post of someone always short??? (no offense)

lol i cant wait to see kakashi's birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Jul 3, 2006)

A Kakashi birthday filler sounds interesting ^^


----------



## DEATHwisher (Jul 3, 2006)

calm down people... the fillers will be over soon and I bet you people will miss the funny episodes.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jul 3, 2006)

If by funny episodes you mean fillers, then no.  I most certainly will not.

They are not funny they are just dumb.  _Real _Naruto is funny.  Not this crap.


----------



## Nice Gai (Jul 3, 2006)

Only thing I will probably miss about the fillers are hating on them.


----------



## Warsaint777 (Jul 3, 2006)

I think something went terribly wrong with the development of the new season(s). There may have been some serious licensing complications that caused a late start in the production of the Kakashi Gaiden and Naruto 2 arcs.

Until about three months ago, I was just thinking that the studio was being allowed a lot of time because the next seasons were going to be extremely well made (think of the animation budget they have), so it increased the hype in me and I remained patient.

Though now that the higherups are breaking their words and displaying genuine incompetence, I'm almost sure that they've effed up somehow and that the studio is having to rush another poorly made (yet still manga-following) season just to reach a deadline a second before the fans riot the streets.

So, in summary, I say nobody's been spared of getting boned in this fiasco. The studio commits seppuku for desecrating Kishimoto's true vision after we wait a bajillion years to see Naruto and Sakura pan across the screen on popsicle sticks.

Well, at least we'll always have episode 133 to constantly regurgitate.


----------



## gokuden553 (Jul 3, 2006)

Nicky The Ninja said:
			
		

> A Kakashi birthday filler sounds interesting ^^



Hmm a filler with Kakashi's birthday in it, that's a change from what I'd expect


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jul 3, 2006)

SSJ Gai Sensei said:
			
		

> Only thing I will probably miss about the fillers are hating on them.



Well put.  I can't agree more.  ^_^


----------



## Warsaint777 (Jul 4, 2006)

Dude, instead of just bashing fillers, which is not productive, can't we start wondering what the f*** is going on over at the studio?  

Have they even STARTED making the new seasons?  You guys do realize it takes 2 months to make a good episode of Naruto.  How long ago do you think they launched its production?  Do you think when they start airing them they'll have only 13 episodes ready, or, like, 26?


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jul 4, 2006)

If it would take 2 months to make an ep that would mean that they would been busy for 22 years now to make this anime.


----------



## dilbot (Jul 4, 2006)

they have more than 1 tem to make an episode you kow, so if they had lets saaaaaaaay 22 teams workin on it they would have TONS of episodes right now and are maybe caught up to the manga, they r just waiting for the next chapter to be published and then they make the episode...


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jul 4, 2006)

^Thanks, that exactally what I was going to say.


----------



## Wickerman (Jul 5, 2006)

So I just watched episode 191, I've been hearing lately alot of people saying the animation lately has been good, but christ it's making me want to vomit. Specifically I'm talking about when Shikamaru, Shizune, and co. show up. It seriously look's like the animation team brought a bunch of kids in to do their work for them. Wtf is going on, Naruto seriously needs a new animation studio this is getting pretty bad. I don't know if the animators lack motivation/talent, or are just trying to sabotage Naruto.

I started out expecting the flower country arc to be decent, it's just gone to hell. Why do I bother watching the fillers anymore, their just killing the series for me. I dont mind the idea of fillers but these episodes are just fucking ridiculous. How hard is it to get good plot lines, and some decent animation. Ok, sorry bout that  /rant over.


----------



## Mojim (Jul 5, 2006)

My defination of Naruto fillers (most likely after the Bikochu arc)=SHIT/CRAP!!!! 



			
				Warsaint777 said:
			
		

> Dude, instead of just bashing fillers, which is not productive, can't we start wondering what the f*** is going on over at the studio?


I know what happen to them,they've  all become completey retarded and they don't have anymore ideas in their smart brains!!! 

Maybe they give  to their children to let them do the anime instead...


----------



## XShAdOwX (Jul 5, 2006)

azim86 said:
			
		

> My defination of Naruto fillers (most likely after the Bikochu arc)=SHIT/CRAP!!!!
> 
> 
> I know what happen to them,they've  all become completey retarded and they don't have anymore ideas in their smart brains!!!
> ...



Well they sure as hell let their children do the animation in the last episode..it was pretty bad. I just hope they don't get more retarded..


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Jul 5, 2006)

XShAdOwX said:
			
		

> Well they sure as hell let their children do the animation in the last episode..it was pretty bad. I just hope they don't get more retarded..



I always thought children drew last weeks episode, because the animation become so bad in it.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jul 5, 2006)

azim86 said:
			
		

> My defination of Naruto fillers (most likely after the Bikochu arc)=SHIT/CRAP!!!!



My definition of the fillers is suck.

Thats what my sister, my dad, and I named them when they started.  "The Suck"


----------



## gokuden553 (Jul 5, 2006)

The fillers have sucked, and they always will be.


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Jul 5, 2006)

Not all fillers are bad, I thought the Onbu episode was really funny... and the Laughing Shino one too.


----------



## PlushKittie (Jul 5, 2006)

Warsaint777 said:
			
		

> I think something went terribly wrong with the development of the new season(s). There may have been some serious licensing complications that caused a late start in the production of the Kakashi Gaiden and Naruto 2 arcs.
> 
> Until about three months ago, I was just thinking that the studio was being allowed a lot of time because the next seasons were going to be extremely well made (think of the animation budget they have), so it increased the hype in me and I remained patient.
> 
> ...



Seriously! What happened to the Part II anime? XB They said it would be on TV in late May, and it's July already. =__=


----------



## Ko_Ko (Jul 5, 2006)

And here's the good news. As of recently, today, it appears that they've added a new ending.... a *stupid* new ending. Hear me? A new. fuckin'. ending!

Y'know what that means, kids? 

It means that we lucky bastards are in for another 10 weeks of filler until we can digest that star-patterned, color coded piece of shit to outlast it's "familiarity period" with all the episodes until just maybe a transition will be over the horizon.

Ah well. Looks like it's a Rock Lee special next week...


----------



## choinkees (Jul 6, 2006)

That rainbow near the end.... and its cause.... how much lower is it going to sink?


----------



## Morati (Jul 6, 2006)

Ko_Ko said:
			
		

> And here's the good news. As of recently, today, it appears that they've added a new ending.... a *stupid* new ending. Hear me? A new. fuckin'. ending!
> 
> Y'know what that means, kids?
> 
> ...



So true


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jul 6, 2006)

We need to re-name this "The Fillers Bitching Thread" because "complaining" dosn't seem to do it justice.


----------



## Ankoku15 (Jul 6, 2006)

I think the major problem right now is the Manga, those people need to hurry the hell up!
The current manga would be over-taken VERY quickly by the show if they ended fillers, the Manga is actually responsible for the fillers in the first place too!
I just hope to dear god that they established a full story for the show to follow so that they don't run into this filler season hell again


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jul 6, 2006)

Wow.  I just realized this thread is almost 100 pages long.

Damn the fillers for being so long and terrible.


----------



## Shikamarugirl (Jul 6, 2006)

I think that the fillers are okay. Yes I CAN'T WAIT for the time skip to come. Most of the fillers I've seen aren't all that bad. Except for episode 192 nearly killed me with its stupidity.But still, most of the time the fillers are better than some of the anime's i've seen.


----------



## Ko_Ko (Jul 7, 2006)

You know what? It's been all but apparent for the last half-year that the Naruto anime has been thrown to the dogs. They don't give a crap, and they'll most likely stall until the manga is finished before Part 2 is commenced literally as "Part Two".

As in, presented as an entirely seperate anime. They might as well, the way they're going, because any sense of continuity to Part II with the crap they've jettisoned out of their sorry asses is fucked. 100% fucked. It will just never make sense now, because the series will endlessly contradict itself.

So I say they just let the fillers go to hell completely; Naruto should fire up a nice Oiroke no Jutsu and have a village-wide whore off against Anko. Then a meteor from the Hidden Star Village hits Konoha everyone dies. Meanwhile Orochimaru, Kabuto, and Sasuke all choke on a chicken wings. The end.


----------



## willyton (Jul 8, 2006)

Amen to that...


----------



## Djuin (Jul 8, 2006)

DEATHwisher said:
			
		

> calm down people... the fillers will be over soon and I bet you people will miss the funny episodes.




Piss OFF, and i'll tell you why, because just recently i said the same thing, and then the nano country arc sucked, then 192 was. . . well lets say i'd rather eat the ass of a dead skunk.  Like the nano country one, went totaly DBZ with the just ridiculous powers, i mean WTF with the guy putting sharks in water in the air, No!  And then 192, i'm so upset i can't even write about it.  And come on already, I thought I heard the manga was way far ahead already.  If anyone knows anything, just tell me they will get back to the real deal, I want o belive so badly, at this point lie to me even


----------



## Mojim (Jul 8, 2006)

FireNinja7 said:
			
		

> We need to re-name this "The Fillers Bitching Thread" because "complaining" dosn't seem to do it justice.


I like the name though 




			
				DEATHwisher said:
			
		

> calm down people... the fillers will be over soon and I bet you people will miss the funny episodes.


I know i wont be missed it...hehehe


----------



## ZensetsuDoKDo (Jul 8, 2006)

What i think
Funny memorable fillers = good
BAd Boring filler = bad


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jul 8, 2006)

Djuin said:
			
		

> Piss OFF, and i'll tell you why, because just recently i said the same thing, and then the nano country arc sucked, then 192 was. . . well lets say i'd rather eat the ass of a dead skunk.  Like the nano country one, went totaly DBZ with the just ridiculous powers, i mean WTF with the guy putting sharks in water in the air, No!  And then 192, i'm so upset i can't even write about it.  And come on already, I thought I heard the manga was way far ahead already.  If anyone knows anything, just tell me they will get back to the real deal, I want o belive so badly, at this point lie to me even



The manga is two arcs ahead and there's space for filler too. There is no reason to stall with filler.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa 8337 (Jul 8, 2006)

Hopefully the fillers will end with episode 200 ****HOPEFULLY*****


----------



## BeansyMcPork (Jul 9, 2006)

I just have to vent:
*WHY. WON'T. THE. FILLERS. STOP. SUCKING?!!!!!!!!!*
I thought 192 would be different but I couldn't even watch all of it and ended up skipping through half of it. God, I hate how these fillers are decreasing my interest in Naruto. I think I shan't be watching anymore of them unless I hear one is particularly good. At least the manga is kicking ass, and the dub version is really good, good enough that I'm actually enjoying watching it all over again in English. A lot of these fillers make me feel like I'm watching a different show altogether though, like a horrible alternate universe Naruto.

Sorry, I just had to vent a little.


----------



## Aman (Jul 9, 2006)

What's the point of this, it's not like the fillers will end anyway.


----------



## Lammy (Jul 9, 2006)

That's right.

*
IT'S ALL KISHIMOTO'S FAULT FOR NOT WORKING FAST ENOUGH AND FOR REDUCING THE MANGA CHAPTER LENGTH FROM 21 PAGES TO A MERE 16 PAGES. THUS, WE HAVE BEEN RECIEVING 25% LESS MANGA A WEEK. ALSO HE TOOK A MONTH OFF BREAK BEFORE. WHAT A GIT.*


----------



## dilbot (Jul 10, 2006)

right now im catching up with the fillers, i just watched 189 and 190 and they just FUCKING suck, make up ur goddam minds on what ur gonna do!!!!!!! this is probably the worst animated naruto-filler arc ive ever SEEN!!!!! GRRR i cant believe im dl 191 and 192...


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jul 10, 2006)

BandanaDan said:
			
		

> That's right.
> 
> *
> IT'S ALL KISHIMOTO'S FAULT FOR NOT WORKING FAST ENOUGH AND FOR REDUCING THE MANGA CHAPTER LENGTH FROM 21 PAGES TO A MERE 16 PAGES. THUS, WE HAVE BEEN RECIEVING 25% LESS MANGA A WEEK. ALSO HE TOOK A MONTH OFF BREAK BEFORE. WHAT A GIT.*



Hey, everyone needs a vacation.


----------



## kisba (Jul 10, 2006)

*it isnt kishimotos fault about the filler drap.*

Kishimoto doesnt hav 2 rite manga if he doesnt want 2.  it shouldnt b his fault for falling b hind cuz wat can he do?  its not like he can work faster and he has a life! every1 needs a vaca.  and if u hav a prob. with his progress than u can rite yur own naruto manga and c if u can do better!!!!


----------



## dilbot (Jul 10, 2006)

totally agree with kisba!

92 makes my ballz need a huff...

the "greenery" country arc was SOOO SHIT i hate it....

the new ending is GAY, send it to iraq then they will start a war against japan..jk


----------



## Mider T (Jul 10, 2006)

kisba said:
			
		

> Kishimoto doesnt hav 2 rite manga if he doesnt want 2.  it shouldnt b his fault for falling b hind cuz wat can he do?  its not like he can work faster and he has a life! every1 needs a vaca.  and if u hav a prob. with his progress than u can rite yur own naruto manga and c if u can do better!!!!



Exactly and thank you.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jul 10, 2006)

Yup, Kisba, thats pretty much what I said.  So naturally I totally agree.

It's dumb to blame the author of our beloved series!


----------



## dilbot (Jul 10, 2006)

especially when we r on a forum when we love the anime series which coincidentally, kishimoto made


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah, exactally.  I don't get it when people bitch about Kishimoto.


----------



## dilbot (Jul 10, 2006)

well atleast now we have an official date of whent he fillers end! well sort of:

FILLERS END B4 THE 4TH MOVIE!


----------



## -GoW- (Jul 10, 2006)

So... after a brief period away from the anime episodes, I decided to give it a try once again. I loaded it up, pressed play and started to watch episode 192.

Ino is assigned to a mission where she must act as a princess's double. As a coincidence, Naruto is her partner. They meet the princess but discover she has gained some serious weight. At this point, I pressed pause and deleted the file.

The anime shows us the story about an annoying kid and his ridiculous missions which include a fat princess who must lose weight. The perpective given by the anime will completly corrupt what the true story of Naruto is, and what is the reality of Narutoverse.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jul 10, 2006)

dilbot said:
			
		

> well atleast now we have an official date of whent he fillers end! well sort of:
> 
> FILLERS END B4 THE 4TH MOVIE!



_Really?_

Where did you hear that?

And when is the 4th movie supposed to come out?


----------



## Bill (Jul 11, 2006)

FireNinja7 said:
			
		

> _Really?_
> 
> Where did you hear that?
> 
> And when is the 4th movie supposed to come out?


 
I wanna know that too, yeah..


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jul 11, 2006)

Come on Dilbot!  Tell us!


----------



## Continuity (Jul 11, 2006)

FireNinja7 said:
			
		

> Come on Dilbot!  Tell us!



Well, in the latest trailer for the 3rd movie (which comes out real soon), it states it as being the end of part 1 - I think.  This can either mean it's the last part 1 movie, or that the series as a whole movie/anime are ending part 1 around that time.  Either way, movie 4 won't be part 1 based, so obviously, part 1 fillers can't last beyond or even near movie 4.

The exact words in the trailer were:  (Translated by Yoshitsune)

シリーズ史上最高のスケールで贈る
Presenting the series on the greatest scale in history
第一部完結篇！
The last volume in part one!


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jul 11, 2006)

^Well thats good news!

The best news we've had yet!


----------



## dilbot (Jul 11, 2006)

Deputy Myself 

heres the link to the thread where i got this from.... i believe it means the end of naruto movies in pre-timeskip.


----------



## gokuden553 (Jul 11, 2006)

dilbot said:
			
		

> Deputy Myself
> 
> heres the link to the thread where i got this from.... i believe it means the end of naruto movies in pre-timeskip.



Interesting find, lets just hope that it's true that they end then.


----------



## narutoluver4life (Jul 11, 2006)

Give Kishimoto a break! Anyways the Naruto fillers I dont really like. I watch em' cuz i do. They give me a good laugh sometimes. I think I'll start reading the manga now since I heard about all this time-skipping stuff.


----------



## dilbot (Jul 11, 2006)

seriously nartuto 192 has to be the absolute shittiest pissiest ep i have ever seen! worse then the ramen arc... i know ino sucks and everybody hates her but WOOW throw her into a pit of lava and get tiger-mizuki to rape her burnt ass

srry i cant stop ranting about this ep....


----------



## MiyamotoX (Jul 11, 2006)

Wouldn't that be bad if the fillers end with a movie for us then? We usually have to wait for a DVD release to see the Naruto Movies. So, the fillers would probably end but then we would have to face a difficult decision such as "Should I watch Part 2 of the anime even though it's going to have a huge gap in the beginning? Or should I wait a year for the DVD to come out and then be able to watch Naruto in its entirety?" 
   In the end this is going to either make people wait even longer, or most likely force the anime watchers to read the manga. Not a smart move, not a smart move at all.


----------



## dilbot (Jul 11, 2006)

MiyamotoX said:
			
		

> Wouldn't that be bad if the fillers end with a movie for us then? We usually have to wait for a DVD release to see the Naruto Movies. So, the fillers would probably end but then we would have to face a difficult decision such as "Should I watch Part 2 of the anime even though it's going to have a huge gap in the beginning? Or should I wait a year for the DVD to come out and then be able to watch Naruto in its entirety?"
> In the end this is going to either make people wait even longer, or most likely force the anime watchers to read the manga. Not a smart move, not a smart move at all.



the question is...do you want to waiyt longer for part 2 and keep the fillers in ur minds? OR watch part 2 episodes sooner to get your dream day come true


----------



## krazy.bout.naruto (Jul 11, 2006)

*i heard something else..*



			
				dilbot said:
			
		

> well atleast now we have an official date of whent he fillers end! well sort of:
> 
> FILLERS END B4 THE 4TH MOVIE!


Actually, i heard that the 3rd movie is the last filler.


----------



## krazy.bout.naruto (Jul 11, 2006)

oh nevermind..heh^^"


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jul 12, 2006)

narutoluver4life said:
			
		

> Give Kishimoto a break! Anyways the Naruto fillers I dont really like. I watch em' cuz i do. They give me a good laugh sometimes. I think I'll start reading the manga now since I heard about all this time-skipping stuff.



I wish the fillers could make me laugh, but all they do is make me cry.  

The only part in the fillers I ever laughed at was when Naruto grabbed that girls boob and didn't notice.


----------



## dilbot (Jul 12, 2006)

yea but that was really early in the filler days, now the filler teams dont give a shit if its boobs or piss, all they want is extra time to jack off at their hentai


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jul 12, 2006)

God I hate the fillers.

Maybe if I ignore them they'll go away...


----------



## dilbot (Jul 12, 2006)

dude just sleep all day until september, it works


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jul 12, 2006)

I can't.  I have to write fanfiction and cosplay sometimes...


----------



## Konata Izumi (Jul 13, 2006)

Is it over yet?


----------



## MFauli (Jul 13, 2006)

Fluffier said:
			
		

> Is it over yet?




HahaHAHAahahaHAHAHAahaHAHAHA

*creepy mad laughing*


----------



## choinkees (Jul 13, 2006)

Nope, not yet. But... we did get to see Guy-sensei with an afro today. ...that was almost worth it.
...


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jul 13, 2006)

Thats not worth it at all!


----------



## dilbot (Jul 14, 2006)

aww cmon that was a good ep like 101! (does anybody but me see that this page is page 101????) 

and in the ending of the ed u see the 4 hokage carved heads and if you go back to the ep and fast forward till 22:19 you will see a little carving been done after the fourth. (it looks like a big lump)

for further speculation of this we have to see a previous version of it


----------



## k1ngv1rus (Jul 14, 2006)

how far away r we?


----------



## dilbot (Jul 14, 2006)

noone nows, if u take the theories of rumours we are abouttt 9 weeks away i think... maybe even shorter if part 2 starts right after the movie or when 197 airs


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jul 14, 2006)

Oh God!  It's so close yet so far!


----------



## Takiold (Jul 15, 2006)

Hello, I'm here to complain about some of these horrible fillers.  Like all of them, lol


----------



## Takiold (Jul 15, 2006)

Sorry, about interupting


----------



## dilbot (Jul 15, 2006)

wtf? i hate these noobs who X2 post... DELETE THEM FOR GOD SAKES



			
				flamestarphoenix said:
			
		

> *Kishimoto sobs* "What are they doing to my Narutooooooo????"



to answer kishimoto's question, they did: ino has a fat double, shino has a laugh, mizuki is in jail for trying to live in the ghetto as tony the tiger, hinata a fear of naruto's baby, tsunade smaller boobs, jiraiya's icha icha paradise stopped a war, rock lee has a dojo, rock lee powers up with the curry of life, gai has a grey afro and mustache, rock lee and gai have doubles...

naruto a urine fetish, a fear of ghosts, a tiresome attack known as the rasengan, a master of making ramen noodles (with the rasengan), a boobie toucher, a father of onbaa and the list can go on.........


----------



## Hokage Mac Dre (Jul 16, 2006)

^lol at noob comment.  

But yea, just wanted to say: "Fuckin' a man... the fuckin' fillers still didn't end.... Naruto the anime is fucked to the grave and one more thing, fillers put the f in Fuck and put it together and you'll get Fuck Fillers"... ok, just wanted to release my anger in a positive way... through poetry.


----------



## dilbot (Jul 16, 2006)

Fuck fillers? sounds like a new porn fetish for some reason @___@

what kind of style of poetry did you use?????????


----------



## 4ZakeN (Jul 16, 2006)

*Filler still going strong?*

I have?nt watched naruto sence episode 145 because I think it?s so bad that I simply cant watch it. It?s like one never ending bad joke, 
anyway sence i have?nt watch naruto for a good while I aint exactly up to date with my info regarding naruto but I assume that the fillers are still keeping up? 

Want my naruto back


----------



## gokuden553 (Jul 16, 2006)

Yep the fillers still going strong, and enough is enough...


----------



## choinkees (Jul 16, 2006)

Oh well, next week we get Naruto, Hinata and Kiba again. Looks like Neji and Tenten have been spared for quite a while... lucky them.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 16, 2006)

the fillers suck...end rant.


----------



## Mojim (Jul 16, 2006)

The fillers are CRAP!! ...end rant


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jul 16, 2006)

Dilbot, how close are we to the fillers ending?


----------



## Tsumi (Jul 16, 2006)

death be too fillers!!


----------



## dilbot (Jul 16, 2006)

FireNinja7 said:
			
		

> Dilbot, how close are we to the fillers ending?



well if you count that 197 is gonna end: 4 weeks away

if ur planning on the fillers to end at the new season: 11 or 10 weeks


----------



## Kero-Chan (Jul 16, 2006)

Besides the rock lee one was good.


----------



## dilbot (Jul 16, 2006)

yea it was, i think most of us can say that ep 193 was the best one of them all!


----------



## Sir Hoshi (Jul 17, 2006)

Yes even though fillers are a pain it dosen't stop you from not watching them. You don't have to watch them, I've stopped watching them and started all over again ever since that weird Metal arc when Naruto went on a mission with Hinata and Chouji. The effect they fillers drawers put in were disgraceful. They should be a shame of themselves.

Not all fillers are that bad. Look at the Bikouchuu Arc, the single comedy episodes and the Hidden Star Village Arc...I thought that was fantastic.

It was a silly ending the Bikouchuu Arc was...Need I say more.

Yes because of the Star Arc, Hokuto is like one of the cuttest character i've ever seened in my life. So I thank the Fillers for that.


----------



## dilbot (Jul 17, 2006)

your in luv with a filler character??????????????????????????? OMG PART 2 COME QUICKLY! before i am taken next!

my dont get ur hopes up skill isnt holding up against all the talk on 197 being the last filler!!!!!!!!!! AAAH!


----------



## DarkFire (Jul 17, 2006)

god i wish fillers would die!


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh, belive me, we all do.


----------



## dilbot (Jul 18, 2006)

if i had sex for every time i heard "i wish the fillers would die" i wouldve f*cked every filler character from the first to the last...


----------



## gokuden553 (Jul 18, 2006)

dilbot said:
			
		

> Fuck fillers? sounds like a new porn fetish for some reason @___@
> 
> what kind of style of poetry did you use?????????



I wouldn't be surprised if they made it even weirder than that.


----------



## choinkees (Jul 18, 2006)

One of the scariest things is... the Laughing Shino and Ino Fat Princess episodes make the Tiger Mizuki one look good! At least that used ninja techniques and the unique abilities of each character.


----------



## JokerZZZ (Jul 19, 2006)

Naruto anime going weak with such shitty episodes (193 was good tho´) I hope they end this self destroying crap and bring it on with the actual story.

No1 wants to see some stupid dialogues and in the end only to get destroyed by the Rasengan for about 4 seconds and the arc ends.

Man this has to stop...


----------



## gokuden553 (Jul 19, 2006)

I hope the fillers end at ep 197, because I'm loosing interest in the series fast!!!


----------



## dilbot (Jul 19, 2006)

JokerZZZ said:
			
		

> No1 wants to see some stupid dialogues and in the end only to get destroyed by the Rasengan for about 4 seconds and the arc ends.



for the last filler it isnt gonna be a normal rasengan!! its gonna be a skittle rasengan! TASTE THE SEVEN COLOURED CHAKRA OF THE RAINDBOW! -____0


----------



## Hoshigaki (Jul 19, 2006)

lets end the the thread with 2 words: fillers suck!!


----------



## gokuden553 (Jul 19, 2006)

dannihm said:
			
		

> lets end the the thread with 2 words: fillers suck!!



So true, and sadly it wont end anytime soon


----------



## Maverick10 (Jul 19, 2006)

we can sum up the existance of this thread with just 3 words...

DIE FILLERS DIE!!!!


----------



## dilbot (Jul 20, 2006)

dilbot said:
			
		

> if i had sex for every time i heard "i wish the fillers would die" i wouldve f*cked every filler character from the first to the last...






			
				Maverick10 said:
			
		

> we can sum up the existance of this thread with just 3 words...
> 
> DIE FILLERS DIE!!!!



oh great, tiem to have sex again...... this time i chooose! wait no more girls, that are healthy, YEAST INFECTED WOMEN FTW!


----------



## Usopp (Jul 20, 2006)

ahahahahahaha, I like the idea of the skittle Rasengan, it explains so much!


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 20, 2006)

KILL FILLER!!!11 >D


----------



## dilbot (Jul 20, 2006)

great...another yeast infected slob i have to tend to...


----------



## mortsleam (Jul 20, 2006)

I hope it lasts for so long, to keep on seeing you bitchs keep on bitching.


----------



## *Itachi* (Jul 20, 2006)

Fillers are so bad seriously they need to stop the fillers they are getting WAY.... tooo annoying i stop watching naruto after laughing shino...

after i saw it i sais "Screw this im done" then i left the comp


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jul 20, 2006)

Empire of Nightmares said:
			
		

> I hope it lasts for so long, to keep on seeing you bitchs keep on bitching.



Thats a sad reason...


----------



## Brainsucker (Jul 21, 2006)

* spoiler warning *
I think I know why they still stuck in filler. That's because the manga of Naruto II still has only two arc so far. ( I mean finished ARC )

Well I mean, Shikimoto has started Naruto II far before the filler come to air. It was around Naruto vs Sasuke on the rooftop ( if my memory serve right ). But until today, he just finish only two arc so far,  for the manga. Then if it take 20 episodes to every arc, plus 5 - 10 episodes for Kakashi Gaiden and 5 to 7 episodes for fillers, the we will say goodbye to Naruto TV series at the end of next season.

Hell you know, the filler start at episode 139 ( if my memory serve right, too ). And now it has reach episode 194 so far. by using simple math calculation ( 194 - 139 ), we will find that the filler has consume 55 episodes so far. If they don't make filler and just put Naruto II to TV ( I have count that every naruto's arc consume around 20 episodes most - except Chuunin Exam ), then with two arc that has already finish ( Gaara abduction and Grass country Arc ), we will get around 40 episodes most to finish these two arc. Plus 5 - 10 episodes for Kakashi gaiden and around 10 episodes for fillers. Total 60 episodes most.

If that happen, then Naruto the TV Series will be canceled.

For me, it is right to prolong the Filler as long as it is interesting. I mean, rather than make Naruto wandering around like stupid idiot, then he should go to train with Jiraiya and make around 20 episodes worth of ARC around their training and traveling together. Then continue to another 20 to 30 episodes worth of side ARC that use Chuunin exam as the background. If they afraid to use Sakura as the main chara, then they can use Neji / Lee / Kiba / Hinata as their main character. After that they can make Kakashi Gaiden with 10 episodes worth of arc. Then continue to 5 to 10 filler episodes. 

With those  ARC, I bet the audience will feel Naruto more compaling than they are so far. At the end of side story / filler, Kishimoto will have finish two or three more arc in Shounen Magazine, and thus the first and second arc of main story in Naruto II can be brought to the TV.


----------



## Brainsucker (Jul 21, 2006)

* spoiler warning *
I think I know why they still stuck in filler. That's because the manga of Naruto II still has only two arc so far. ( I mean finished ARC )

Well I mean, Shikimoto has started Naruto II far before the filler come to air. It was around Naruto vs Sasuke on the rooftop ( if my memory serve right ). But until today, he just finish only two arc so far,  for the manga. Then if it take 20 episodes to every arc, plus 5 - 10 episodes for Kakashi Gaiden and 5 to 7 episodes for fillers, the we will say goodbye to Naruto TV series at the end of next season.

Hell you know, the filler start at episode 139 ( if my memory serve right, too ). And now it has reach episode 194 so far. by using simple math calculation ( 194 - 139 ), we will find that the filler has consume 55 episodes so far. If they don't make filler and just put Naruto II to TV ( I have count that every naruto's arc consume around 20 episodes most - except Chuunin Exam ), then with two arc that has already finish ( Gaara abduction and Grass country Arc ), we will get around 40 episodes most to finish these two arc. Plus 5 - 10 episodes for Kakashi gaiden and around 10 episodes for fillers. Total 60 episodes most.

If that happen, then Naruto the TV Series will be canceled.

For me, it is right to prolong the Filler as long as it is interesting. I mean, rather than make Naruto wandering around like stupid idiot, then he should go to train with Jiraiya and make around 20 episodes worth of ARC around their training and traveling together. Then continue to another 20 to 30 episodes worth of side ARC that use Chuunin exam as the background. If they afraid to use Sakura as the main chara, then they can use Neji / Lee / Kiba / Hinata as their main character. After that they can make Kakashi Gaiden with 10 episodes worth of arc. Then continue to 5 to 10 filler episodes. 

With those  ARC, I bet the audience will feel Naruto more compaling than they are so far. At the end of side story / filler, Kishimoto will have finish two or three more arc in Shounen Magazine, and thus the first and second arc of main story in Naruto II can be brought to the TV.


----------



## Nihongofreak (Jul 21, 2006)

honey country and red bean country, wtf?


----------



## Bill (Jul 21, 2006)

The new episode is just another crap version of the ghost thing that was before( i cant even remember the name)!


----------



## dilbot (Jul 21, 2006)

Brainsucker said:
			
		

> * spoiler warning *
> I think I know why they still stuck in filler. That's because the manga of Naruto II still has only two arc so far. ( I mean finished ARC )
> 
> Well I mean, Shikimoto has started Naruto II far before the filler come to air. It was around Naruto vs Sasuke on the rooftop ( if my memory serve right ). But until today, he just finish only two arc so far,  for the manga. Then if it take 20 episodes to every arc, plus 5 - 10 episodes for Kakashi Gaiden and 5 to 7 episodes for fillers, the we will say goodbye to Naruto TV series at the end of next season.
> ...



they CANNOT show any detailed things on jiraiya and narutos training! even in part 2 we dont even know narutos full potential! and if the anime goes off showing every last bit of narutos new moves, it wouldnt fit the manga, and it wouldnt give off that OMG WTF AMAZING PWNAGE WITH NEW JUTSU!

second, studio perriot couldnt pull off something nearly as big as another chuunin exam....u shouldve spoiler tagged that, just because you say spoilers in the beginng doesnt mean they wont look at it, its not like people obey society, they tend to loook without thinking


----------



## gokuden553 (Jul 21, 2006)

The newest ep was very dab, aut at least they'll end soon.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jul 21, 2006)

Brainsucker said:
			
		

> * spoiler warning *
> I think I know why they still stuck in filler. That's because the manga of Naruto II still has only two arc so far. ( I mean finished ARC )
> 
> Well I mean, Shikimoto has started Naruto II far before the filler come to air. It was around Naruto vs Sasuke on the rooftop ( if my memory serve right ). But until today, he just finish only two arc so far,  for the manga. Then if it take 20 episodes to every arc, plus 5 - 10 episodes for Kakashi Gaiden and 5 to 7 episodes for fillers, the we will say goodbye to Naruto TV series at the end of next season.
> ...



That is unecessary. They can easy add fillers to Part 2. We have two locations for new filler arcs, and additional places within the actual arcs with possibilities for extending them.

And no, i do NOT under ANY circumstances want a ten episode gaiden. It's just a side story after all.


----------



## dilbot (Jul 21, 2006)

okay changing subjects.........

you know the rasengan cant even have "the" in it, its been used so many times, its been used in making noodles, little whirlpools TO FUCKING SPEED UP A BOAT GODDAMMIT but mostly to kill the bad guys, it can now only be called a rasengan.

so to put it in context, the thread "did naruto just throw the rasengan?" 

changed: did naruto just throw *A* rasengan?

anybody else agree?


----------



## alocxeno (Jul 22, 2006)

I know this is somewhat off topic, forgive me and also forgive me if someone has already posted this (i cant read all 103 pages dammit).
What if after the fillers, the anime ends like Kenshin. Does anyone know why kenshin suddenly ended that way? Bankruptcy? Lost of interest?

If that happened brr...


----------



## gokuden553 (Jul 23, 2006)

In the latest filler the rasengan got our heroes out of another mess, it seems like a cheap move more than a special tecnique


----------



## Mojim (Jul 23, 2006)

alocxeno said:
			
		

> I know this is somewhat off topic, forgive me and also forgive me if someone has already posted this (i cant read all 103 pages dammit).
> What if after the fillers, the anime ends like Kenshin. Does anyone know why kenshin suddenly ended that way? Bankruptcy? Lost of interest?
> 
> If that happened brr...


I don't think it's going to happen in the Naruto anime.The ratings are still high in Japan.

Rurouni Kenshin end up like that because the ratings are getting low when the fillers started.So the animators decide to stop/cancel the show because of low ratings  It's all about businness. ^_^ trying to get number one spot.


----------



## Rashman (Jul 23, 2006)

azim86 said:
			
		

> I don't think it's going to happen in the Naruto anime.The ratings are still high in Japan.
> .


it seems the guys in japan love the fillers  if not naruto would have ben canceled or put on hold or something. it a same what we all think doesnt matter. complaining wount change anything as long


----------



## Rashman (Jul 23, 2006)

azim86 said:
			
		

> I don't think it's going to happen in the Naruto anime.The ratings are still high in Japan.
> .


it seems the guys in japan love the fillers  if not naruto would have been canceled or put on hold or something. it a same what we all think doesnt matter. complaining wount change anything as long


----------



## bloody (Jul 24, 2006)

Are there no one that knows kishimoto irl? That can ask him when the fillers will end?


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jul 24, 2006)

^Unfortunately, Kishimoto isn't in charge of the anime, so asking him when the fillers end would be useless.



			
				alocxeno said:
			
		

> I know this is somewhat off topic, forgive me and also forgive me if someone has already posted this (i cant read all 103 pages dammit).
> What if after the fillers, the anime ends like Kenshin. Does anyone know why kenshin suddenly ended that way? Bankruptcy? Lost of interest?
> 
> If that happened brr...



Yeah, we've discussed that almost as much as "When willl they end?!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## dilbot (Jul 24, 2006)

the rasengan all of a sudden looks like a jaw breaker....yummy....the fillers are messing with my mind, and i like it ^^


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jul 24, 2006)

That was a bit random...


----------



## dilbot (Jul 24, 2006)

would you say the fillers are more random then me?


----------



## Iruka (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm beginning to think that the Naruto anime will end up an unfinished show even if the rating is still high....


----------



## Bill (Jul 25, 2006)

*@Dobe*, I like the pic in your signatur, do you have a link, perhaps? 

Oh yeah fillers still suck! Die fillers, die!


----------



## dilbot (Jul 25, 2006)

scorpion u idiot now i have to have sex again with some stranger, thanks ALOT


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jul 25, 2006)

Would you give that up already dilbot?!


----------



## Roy (Jul 25, 2006)

best filler is when Shino laughs


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jul 26, 2006)

I didn't see it, but I seriously doubt that...


----------



## Fire Ninja (Jul 26, 2006)

dilbot said:
			
		

> scorpion u idiot now i have to have sex again with some stranger, thanks ALOT



That doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Chee (Jul 26, 2006)

Roy said:
			
		

> best filler is when Shino laughs



Ugh, that was a horrible filler. Shino doesn't laugh, he is uncompactible with humor.


----------



## Fire Ninja (Jul 26, 2006)

shino laughing=OOC

shino saying whoopadydo=OC


----------



## dilbot (Jul 26, 2006)

Fire Ninja said:
			
		

> That doesn't make any sense.



if you looked up some of the previous pages you would see that i made an oath of whenever i hear someone say "die fillers die!" or something in or around that context i must have sexual intercourse with a woman


----------



## Botzu (Jul 29, 2006)

my least favorite was the one with the ninja prison I think which was the one in mizuki arc.... man the whole idea of a ninja prison is retarded and the episode were 2 of the top jounin of konoha loose to 2 random fat guys in the prison was just dumb. especially when later on naruto and co fought them and were winning *sigh* what were they thinking...


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jul 29, 2006)

Botzu said:
			
		

> my least favorite was the one with the ninja prison I think which was the one in mizuki arc.... man the whole idea of a ninja prison is retarded and the episode were 2 of the top jounin of konoha loose to 2 random fat guys in the prison was just dumb. especially when later on naruto and co fought them and were winning *sigh* what were they thinking...



That one is only second worst imo.

I took the curry of life arc as a personal insult. Not only did the villain SUCK HORRIBLY (after having the best villain inroduction in the fillers so far) but that OLD FUCKING HAG MUST DIE!

"Areasa oreasa areasa oreasa"

DIE!


----------



## Mojim (Jul 29, 2006)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:
			
		

> That one is only second worst imo.
> 
> I took the curry of life arc as a personal insult. Not only did the villain SUCK HORRIBLY (after having the best villain inroduction in the fillers so far) but that OLD FUCKING HAG MUST DIE!
> 
> ...


Lol...so true 
The storyline is sooo damn ridiculous.I regret watching this episode,cuz this is where i stopped watching Naruto until now 
Not to mention,the animation is totally CRAP!!


----------



## shadow__nin (Jul 29, 2006)

Fillers are fillers i still watch all of them out my Love for the series....I am dedicated.


----------



## dilbot (Jul 29, 2006)

cheers to the dedicated ones!!!!! dude ur not the only one that watches the fillers out of pure dedication to the series...


----------



## Foxcanine (Jul 29, 2006)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrgh!!!!!!!!1 make the fillers stop!!!! now!


----------



## dilbot (Jul 29, 2006)

Foxcanine said:
			
		

> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrgh!!!!!!!!1 make the fillers stop!!!! now!



that was....typical.

ookay so now there's speculation that the fillers will end in january/february at the latest T_T


----------



## Mojim (Jul 29, 2006)

Which January/February is it,2007,2008,2009...hehehe.It's all the same 
This fillers are making me insane!!! 

Btw,what's happening in the latest epsd?? Anyone give a short review of it? ^_^
Is there anysign or clue when the fillers are going to end?


----------



## dilbot (Jul 29, 2006)

well its definately 2007 cuz in the movie 3 trailer they said it was the last movie to take place in naruto pre-timeskip, so its definately b4 the 4th movie...


----------



## Havoc (Jul 29, 2006)

Are the fillers almost done?


----------



## AZRattleSnake (Jul 30, 2006)

I have to say I don't know how some of you lasted with the filler.  I'm a recent fan, and I've just caught up like 2 weeks ago.  And while I was watching the filler, like it wasn't great, but I didn't mind it.  Now that I'm waiting for the next weeks episode it's like painful.  From what I've heard about the manga, I can't WAIT for Naruto II to start.  And I'm just praying for some hope that 200's title will be like naruto meets his friends after the time skip.  Or something, that obviously won't be it.  But then the titles come out, and it's like Naruto and the Konoha 11 lose their ball and play rasengan soccer!!!!!  Oh well, Hopefully the 206-208 rumor is possibly true, these two weeks have been KILLER!!


----------



## Mojim (Jul 30, 2006)

Yeah I'm praying everyday to make the fillers end and gone for good!!


----------



## garrarules1991 (Jul 30, 2006)

when is the toture gonna end


----------



## Akaiyasha (Jul 30, 2006)

DIE FILLERS DIE

DIE FILLERS DIE

DIE FILLERS DIE!!!!!!

Just becasue I want that guy to go have random sex with women.

Someone fetch me those dragon balls, I'm going to go make a wish to that damned Dragon, and end all of this filler mess.


----------



## Undomiel (Jul 30, 2006)

Oh I miss so much ninja techniques!!!!!  I miss the chakra and I miss the battles... and so much more! Please let this end... I accept to watch the fillers but now I want some good, real GOOD things!


----------



## = Divinity = (Jul 30, 2006)

I do hope that the fillers end soon but just about every anime series I've watched have fillers. I can't wait though to get back to the story but I like to watch the fillers anyway seeing as Naruto is an awesome anime regardless.  

It's great to see some others here who like to watch the series for the sheer love of it though. 



> if you looked up some of the previous pages you would see that i made an oath of whenever i hear someone say "die fillers die!" or something in or around that context i must have sexual intercourse with a woman


 XD I can just imagine how many woman you've been with.


----------



## dilbot (Jul 30, 2006)

OmegaStorm said:
			
		

> DIE FILLERS DIE
> 
> DIE FILLERS DIE
> 
> ...



you smelly....filthy...sexy....bitch im gonna rape u tonight


----------



## graysocks (Jul 30, 2006)

Hmm these fillers are persistant i will give them that >_<


----------



## evrangel7 (Jul 31, 2006)

I don't mind the fillers, but why are they set up in such an unimportant manner?

Random team, random mission, and go . . . SUCK!


At least with the Bleach filler they took time to actually piece together a coherent story.  They are just little side stories, wouldn't it have been better to just make a filler about what went on in Konoha while Naruto was away or something to that effect?

These some of these fillers might as well be nightmares induced by another carton of Naruto's bad milk.


----------



## Sn1p3rWolf (Jul 31, 2006)

fillers are a watese of my time


----------



## dilbot (Jul 31, 2006)

a very well thought out first post you have their...

imagine there wass a filler that made the series cancel...what do u think it would be about????


----------



## KyuGirl27 (Jul 31, 2006)

I just saw episode 177....okay that is what we call an AWESOME filler, because it was so freaking funny and I loved seeing Naruto's "new" technique...


*Spoiler*: __ 



This was the "Steamy Harem Technique" I believe, LOL, and poor Jiraiya nearly died of a nosebleed.  That whole ep was just a lot of fun, whether or not I'm biased about the Gama-Sennin, he adds so much fun to an epsiode.    I sincerely missed him already when he left a note telling Naruto he was off on his mission again.  Bummer...  




So fillers can often be very entertaining and a bit of a break from all that sad stuff. I like that. ^_^


----------



## Naruto364 (Aug 1, 2006)

After episode 135, I jumped straight into the manga. I realized waiting for the fillers to end is pointless. At this point, it has obviously become an endless onslaught of meaningless redundacy. They have enough material from the manga to make a hefty chunk of episodes (especially since what takes 5-10 minutes to read in the manga is worth two whole episodes in the anime.) I stopped complaining.I want the manga to expand as long as possible without the anime. Think about it, if the Anime were to catch up to the Manga again, it would result in MORE FILLERS. So it is best to let the manga cover up more events, and let the anime stay far behind.


----------



## Mojim (Aug 1, 2006)

^Yup you're absolutely correct  Just read the manga instead and the fillers are utterly crap and just randomness  It's pointless ^_^


----------



## dilbot (Aug 1, 2006)

sometimes randomness can be good (if they arent serious that is)


----------



## Mojim (Aug 1, 2006)

I like randomness that's funny,just that and I don't care bout anything else 
Random for fun is good  etc:Kakashi mask (Don't remember the episode though )


----------



## dilbot (Aug 1, 2006)

kakashis mask was ep 101 i think or 100 dunno....

time to give an example of good random and bad random in fillers:

gai has an afro and mustache= 

using the rasengan to make perfect noodles= T_T


----------



## MannIS (Aug 2, 2006)

Am I the only one whos starting too belive that the filler "crew", or whatever, has a limited amount of money too spend on animations. And they are really running out of mullah fast. Take Kakashi's mask eps. It had WAY better animasjon than the recent fillers.


----------



## Mojim (Aug 2, 2006)

@dilbot: The episode where Gai as an afro was just too freaking weird to me  and funny 
Aaah,the episode where using Rasengan to make noodles was stupid crap!! 

@MannIS: You're not the only one who thinks like that my friend


----------



## mangekyou power:tsukuyomi (Aug 2, 2006)

that ep was pretty crappy, but there were some ok fillers, most of them were boring arc missions


----------



## danieln (Aug 2, 2006)

when do they end again?


----------



## Seany (Aug 2, 2006)

The fillers have been great for the last 3 weeks i think =). I'm pretty impressed. Lets just hope they keep it up.


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 2, 2006)

You know, I hope Studio Perriot has learned their lesson that your not supposed to make about 130 straight canon episodes in a row without makin some filler in between to let the manga get farther ahead.

I mean there was plenty of opportunities for a little bit of filler all over the place. I mean I woulda rather sat through  a little bit a filler here and there then get it all at once like we are now. Hopefully they won't make the same mistake with part 2


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Aug 2, 2006)

I heard that episode 195 is actually worth watching.  Is that true?


----------



## n8dogg (Aug 3, 2006)

I miss the days when Naruto was actually cool to watch.  

But even the manga is being a bit dodgy now-a-days...


----------



## Zoodiack (Aug 3, 2006)

197 is the end.. But the end of what? Naaaaa think about it


----------



## Mojim (Aug 3, 2006)

Fillers will never end!!! Aarrgghh!!!


----------



## Zoodiack (Aug 3, 2006)

azim86 said:
			
		

> Fillers will never end!!! Aarrgghh!!!



That's not entirely true true... earth will in a couple of millions of years collide into the sun.. There might be a world war three.. and Perhaps someone will buy the rights to the series and stop sending it to end our pain..

Or someone would perhaps start with the real shit.. Haha, like they would ever.. Hahahaha

Perhaps we should make our own lousy flash episodes out of the manga chapters..


----------



## BerserkerGutts (Aug 3, 2006)

Just a quick question, how many anime Ep.s will Kakashi Gaiden take?


----------



## dilbot (Aug 3, 2006)

BerserkerGutts said:
			
		

> Just a quick question, how many anime Ep.s will Kakashi Gaiden will take?



at 6 chapters...it would theoretically equal 3 eps (4 if they add some filler in their)


----------



## BerserkerGutts (Aug 3, 2006)

I see, thanks!


----------



## dilbot (Aug 3, 2006)

no problem^^

lol i have that bad feeling in my gut saying that naruto fillers are gonna end after christmas...


----------



## gokuden553 (Aug 4, 2006)

More filler hatred for the newest episode


----------



## raiga7 (Aug 4, 2006)

I don't think all the fillers are bad plus it makes the naruto series longer so it won't end quicker but yea i would like to see them end so i could watch the kakashi gaidan


----------



## dilbot (Aug 4, 2006)

0.o a raiga fan?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? omg........ HES FROM THE DEPTHS OF HELL!!!!!!!! RUNNN! BURN HIM!

lol jk


----------



## raiga7 (Aug 4, 2006)

dilbot said:
			
		

> 0.o a raiga fan?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? omg........ HES FROM THE DEPTHS OF HELL!!!!!!!! RUNNN! BURN HIM!
> 
> lol jk


haha not all fillers are bad just most are


----------



## dilbot (Aug 4, 2006)

and im guessing you like the raiga arc??


----------



## cathydecker (Aug 4, 2006)

I just saw episode 188 (selfish ex-hostage princess reveals why D mission should be an A mission) and episode 189 (the bubble shark and bubble pirahana thing).  Why are they making Naruto seem dumber than he ever was?  I didn't like that the episode also implied Naruto would run away although I guess it is supposed to be a trick to get the water jutsu guy onto the rocks.  As written, however, it just makes Naruto seem cowardly and dumb.


----------



## dilbot (Aug 4, 2006)

cathydecker said:
			
		

> I just saw episode 188 (selfish ex-hostage princess reveals why D mission should be an A mission) and episode 189 (the bubble shark and bubble pirahana thing).  Why are they making Naruto seem dumber than he ever was?  I didn't like that the episode also implied Naruto would run away although I guess it is supposed to be a trick to get the water jutsu guy onto the rocks.  As written, however, it just makes Naruto seem cowardly and dumb.



if somebody answered that question, the universe would explode


----------



## raiga7 (Aug 4, 2006)

dilbot said:
			
		

> and im guessing you like the raiga arc??



yea it was a pretty good arc well to me mostly just the story between ranmaru and raiga but then it was similar to the zabuza and haku story u know but not that many similarities


----------



## dilbot (Aug 4, 2006)

ok i c why u like the raiga arc.... did u just get neg repped cuz u like the raiga arc or??? cuz i remember seeing u with green bar...


----------



## raiga7 (Aug 4, 2006)

dilbot said:
			
		

> ok i c why u like the raiga arc.... did u just get neg repped cuz u like the raiga arc or??? cuz i remember seeing u with green bar...



i had a green bar then someone was piss and said my signature was to wide so they gave me a negative rep i fixed my signature but whatever it dosen't matter


----------



## mangekyou power:tsukuyomi (Aug 4, 2006)

i thought raiga arc was too long


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Aug 4, 2006)

mangekyou power:tsukuyomi said:
			
		

> i thought raiga arc was too long



Raiga arc had the OLD HAG OF DOOM!

DOOM!

The hag did not only repeatedly chant areasa oreasa areasa oreasa as if partaking in some evil devil summoning ritual, she also boiled LIVE TURTLES! It takes a certain kind of evil to do something like that.


----------



## raiga7 (Aug 4, 2006)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:
			
		

> Raiga arc had the OLD HAG OF DOOM!
> 
> DOOM!
> 
> The hag did not only repeatedly chant areasa oreasa areasa oreasa as if partaking in some evil devil summoning ritual, she also boiled LIVE TURTLES! It takes a certain kind of evil to do something like that.



ya that got really annoying with the old lady making curry going oh my oh me oh my and when ranmaru does it its even funnier well 



			
				mangekyou power:tsukuyomi said:
			
		

> i thought raiga arc was too long


yea it was like 4 episodes i think but i liked the arc


----------



## Batman (Aug 5, 2006)

I miss watching naruto animated, but every time I try to swallow my pride and watch a filler ep, I get queasy.


----------



## Brant Kogasu (Aug 5, 2006)

I've watched every single episode of the fillers. I HATE THEM MORE THAN I HATE CHEMICALS IN MY EYES! (which is a lot) I am afraid that my favorite manga series is going to be looked down upon by every one of my friends when the fillers hit american shores. They should have put the series on hiatus until they had enough storyline ahead of them to continue, the fillers need a mercy killing NOW! Plus, they seem to be trying to appeal to the kindergarten audience. I write fanfics, I have one on this site right here ask me by pm, and I know for a fact that a team of writers can do a better job than this. Its like they invited some kids over for a field trip, killed the teacher, and forced them to come out with crappy storylines so the staff didn't have to. By the way, thank you for giving me a place to rant.


----------



## futuristxen (Aug 5, 2006)

Just because something is filler doesn't mean it has to be crap.  That's what I don't understand.  Right now Naruto is just plain bad television.  They've got like 3 plots that they use over and over and over, just with diffrent badly animated characters.  The animation isn't that great.  The character design stopped being creative about 100 episodes ago.  There's no character development at all.  The action is boring.  It's not even worth watching anymore, and I'm shocked that it remains popular when there are other better options out there.

Anyone here watch One Piece?  There's a show that knows how to do filler.  It has an enjoyable cast, they meet interesting characters, and there is a sense that you are at least still moving somewhere, whereas Naruto when it's doing the filler, just feels dead in the water.

I think it's wrong that Kishimoto is holding the anime back like this.  A normal television show that wasn't being drug along by a lazy manga writer(anyone reading the manga can vouch for the fact that Kishimoto's stories are too drawn out, and come in too short of spurts each week) would have something to pull you through a season.  Why can't the anime writers have some sort of side storyline to pull through the whole of the filler season?  Create some characters that aren't in the manga, put them in a love triangle, and then get rid of them when the filler ends.  But right now each filler arc is completely isolated.  Who cares what happens in a filler arc, because it's going to be completely forgotten by the next filler arc.  Why can't they carry things through?  It's like the anime writers are limiting themselves because of Kishimoto, instead of looking for gaps in his story that they can flesh out.  There's this whole freaking world in Naruto that could be being fleshed out, that the Manga doesn't have time to sit and explore.

And I know that they want to be careful and not do something that will cause a continuity error with the manga, but how hard can that conversation be?  Does Kishimoto have a plan for the series?  Could he bother to tell it to the anime team?  Once you know where the show is going then you can see what space you have.

The feeling I'm starting to get is that Kishimoto really only had the first part of Naruto planned, he didn't plan for it to be a success, and now he's trying to wing it.  This whole series feels completely rudderless right now.

I don't even think Kishimoto likes the characters of this show anymore.  But since it's such a moneymaker he's dragging the whole thing out.

Thank god for One Piece, or I'd be losing my damn mind.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Aug 5, 2006)

futuristxen said:
			
		

> Anyone here watch One Piece?  There's a show that knows how to do filler.  It has an enjoyable cast, they meet interesting characters, and there is a sense that you are at least still moving somewhere, whereas Naruto when it's doing the filler, just feels dead in the water.



That's because One Piece is based on the journey concept. They can basically add ANYTHING they want between the different arcs without affecting canon whatsoever.

Naruto is different because the characters have a base-of-operations from which they work. This changes how you can do fillers completely.

In One Piece they can add an Island of Bongo Drum Playing Marmots and do whatever they want on that island because it's just an island and there's no risk of the manga ever referring to it again. With Naruto this isn't really possible, yet the anime team is trying to do it by introducing crap like the Vegetable Country.



			
				futuristxen said:
			
		

> I think it's wrong that Kishimoto is holding the anime back like this.  A normal television show that wasn't being drug along by a lazy manga writer(anyone reading the manga can vouch for the fact that Kishimoto's stories are too drawn out, and come in too short of spurts each week) would have something to pull you through a season.  Why can't the anime writers have some sort of side storyline to pull through the whole of the filler season?  Create some characters that aren't in the manga, put them in a love triangle, and then get rid of them when the filler ends.  But right now each filler arc is completely isolated.  Who cares what happens in a filler arc, because it's going to be completely forgotten by the next filler arc.  Why can't they carry things through?  *It's like the anime writers are limiting themselves because of Kishimoto*, instead of looking for gaps in his story that they can flesh out.  There's this whole freaking world in Naruto that could be being fleshed out, that the Manga doesn't have time to sit and explore.



That's because the manga doesn't leave many gaps. It's a finite world, unlike One Piece. Naruto wouldn't work as a journey. It would be an entirely different manga.



			
				futuristxen said:
			
		

> And I know that they want to be careful and not do something that will cause a continuity error with the manga, but how hard can that conversation be?  Does Kishimoto have a plan for the series?  Could he bother to tell it to the anime team?  Once you know where the show is going then you can see what space you have.



Well. There's not much they can do because if they introduce a new jutsu to a preexisting character they are bound to fuck up SOMETHING. Depending on how serious the anime team's crime is Kishimoto might have to incorporate whatever bullshit they have created in the fillers to maintain some kind of continuity.

They can introduce locations because locations can be forgotten. New characters can be introduced, but no important characters can be created for Konoha's side as if they turn out strong the question will come later on in the anime.

"But we saw Slimslom the Evermighty before! Why isn't he helping Konoha against Enemy X?!"



			
				futuristxen said:
			
		

> The feeling I'm starting to get is that Kishimoto really only had the first part of Naruto planned, he didn't plan for it to be a success, and now he's trying to wing it.  This whole series feels completely rudderless right now.



Only the anime is rudderless.



			
				futuristxen said:
			
		

> I don't even think Kishimoto likes the characters of this show anymore.  But since it's such a moneymaker he's dragging the whole thing out.



The only arc that has ever felt dragged out was the Grass arc in the manga. First arc of part 2 was EXCELLENT, and second third arc is building up to being fantastic.


----------



## mangekyou power:tsukuyomi (Aug 5, 2006)

I feel that the manga is far enough to, LET THE FILLERS STOP!!!! The manga is at a good distance, the manga already, actually i shouldn't spoil anything


----------



## Kuroneko-chan (Aug 5, 2006)

If you people hate the fillers so much, then don't watch them and keep reading manga, stop complaining...and besides if the fillers didn't exist, then it would be all short and boring.....


----------



## mangekyou power:tsukuyomi (Aug 5, 2006)

i read the manga, i'm at ch 318, i still watch the fillers because some of the ar ok. buts all a side track from the real story. that iratates me a bit


----------



## Kuroneko-chan (Aug 5, 2006)

still, since u already know what's going to happen, so its not so bad to watch fillers....but, I do hate some fillers, like the frosted flakes Mizuki, it was too boring...jajaja


----------



## Mek Blaze (Aug 5, 2006)

Kuroneko-chan this is the place to rant about fillers, if you are pro-filler leave them be.


----------



## Kuroneko-chan (Aug 5, 2006)

no, Im just saying...


----------



## Kuroneko-chan (Aug 5, 2006)

I hate some of them, that are really boring, and yep I want the real story, but Im not complaining too much....


----------



## El Torero (Aug 5, 2006)

I prefer watch fillers with ninjas 15 years old than fillers with ninjas 12 years old T_T


----------



## itachi92 (Aug 5, 2006)

I don't like the fillers because I want to see Naruto Part 2 Anime, but the fillers are ok themselves


----------



## Kuroneko-chan (Aug 5, 2006)

itachi92 said:
			
		

> I don't like the fillers because I want to see Naruto Part 2 Anime, but the fillers are ok themselves



Yeah, I completely agree...


----------



## mangekyou power:tsukuyomi (Aug 5, 2006)

their like 14 and a half when naruto returns from training. they actually wear something different. rare in an anime series


----------



## Kuroneko-chan (Aug 5, 2006)

mangekyou power:tsukuyomi said:
			
		

> their like 14 and a half when naruto returns from training. they actually wear something different. rare in an anime series



Jajaja, maybe the clothes ripped when they started to grow-up, so they had no choice....


----------



## raiga7 (Aug 5, 2006)

Bangirasu said:
			
		

> I prefer watch fillers with ninjas 15 years old than fillers with ninjas 12 years old T_T



I think that would be the same thing as in the fillers we have now


----------



## mangekyou power:tsukuyomi (Aug 5, 2006)

Shikamaru actually looks like a regular chunin instead of a short one


----------



## dilbot (Aug 5, 2006)

i gotta say ino looks quite sexy in thye timeskip.....


----------



## mangekyou power:tsukuyomi (Aug 5, 2006)

choji looks like his dad, except miniature


----------



## futuristxen (Aug 5, 2006)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:
			
		

> That's because One Piece is based on the journey concept. They can basically add ANYTHING they want between the different arcs without affecting canon whatsoever.



Put the Naruto crew on a long assed journey.  All a journey is, is a long term goal.  There's no overarching ideas carrying through the length of the fillers.  I don't know if that's because the filler teams don't know how many fillers there will be when they start, or what.  But creating some kind of thread to pull you through these multiple random fillers would go a long ways to making the filler watchable.  I mean...nothing....is....happening.



> Naruto is different because the characters have a base-of-operations from which they work. This changes how you can do fillers completely.
> 
> In One Piece they can add an Island of Bongo Drum Playing Marmots and do whatever they want on that island because it's just an island and there's no risk of the manga ever referring to it again. With Naruto this isn't really possible, yet the anime team is trying to do it by introducing crap like the Vegetable Country.
> 
> ...



Maybe Naruto shouldn't be a weekly show then.  It's a bad concept to be dragging through every week.



> Well. There's not much they can do because if they introduce a new jutsu to a preexisting character they are bound to fuck up SOMETHING. Depending on how serious the anime team's crime is Kishimoto might have to incorporate whatever bullshit they have created in the fillers to maintain some kind of continuity.
> 
> 
> They can introduce locations because locations can be forgotten. New characters can be introduced, but no important characters can be created for Konoha's side as if they turn out strong the question will come later on in the anime.
> ...



That's Kishimoto's fault though.  The world he has created is fairly one tracked and limited in scope.  



> Only the anime is rudderless.
> 
> The only arc that has ever felt dragged out was the Grass arc in the manga. First arc of part 2 was EXCELLENT, and second third arc is building up to being fantastic.



The second arc of part two was a steaming pile though.  And the third part is kind of silly, I don't understand why Kishimoto is showing what he's showing honestly.  And in part II, I don't feel like the characters have as much personality.  The strength of the series may have been the first part of the series.

We fell in love with these characters as youngsters, but as they are getting older, they are getting less interesting as characters.  It's becoming less and less about their personal interactions, and more and more about silly power up after silly powerup.  I don't feel like anyone is learning any lessons they haven't already learned early on in the series.  

I'm losing patience with Kishimoto, and weirdly it's the wack ass anime filler teams that are causing the problem.  These fillers aren't just bad, they are making a mockery of the themes and characters Kishimoto created.  They've done such a throrough job of denegrating the series--like when the fillers first started, what got me through it was remembering what Kishimoto created.  Now when I read more of Kishimoto's creation, it's ruined by the memories of the fillers, which have taken all of the themes he's done, and just bastardized them.  It's a joke right now.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Aug 5, 2006)

I agree with some of what you say... But...



			
				futuristxen said:
			
		

> The second arc of part two was a steaming pile though.  And the third part is kind of silly, I don't understand why Kishimoto is showing what he's showing honestly.  And in part II, I don't feel like the characters have as much personality.  The strength of the series may have been the first part of the series.



There was a really odd "typo" in my post. I meant to say that the first and third arc of part two were good, while the second sucked. So yes. Second arc was plain BAD. I love the first arc and the third is building up to be interesting...

I think the main problem with the manga is that Kishimoto hasn't really RESOLVED anything yet. I think he needs to give us some ANSWERS.


----------



## raiga7 (Aug 5, 2006)

dilbot said:
			
		

> i gotta say ino looks quite sexy in thye timeskip.....



yea i agree same with sakura


----------



## mangekyou power:tsukuyomi (Aug 6, 2006)

I agree with u, i mean Gai with a stinking afro, his hair is messed up as it is, seriously what kind of eps are these!!

And these arcs, Star country, Red bean country!!!, Nano country!!!!, WAT IS THIS CRAP


----------



## dilbot (Aug 6, 2006)

futuristxen said:
			
		

> It's becoming less and less about their personal interactions, and more and more about silly power up after silly powerup.



dude *
Spoiler:  



sasuke


 doesnt have very long* thats why they are focusing on the get stronger scene for arc 3 and less personal interactions with other friends.


----------



## mangekyou power:tsukuyomi (Aug 6, 2006)

i bet Naruto's gonna get another arc in shoe country!!!, or better yet chair country!!, or even the long awaited crap country!!!!


----------



## sereplexity (Aug 6, 2006)

i wish i had a million dollars


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm glad someone can be content waiting...

I'm not!  *goes and crys at how bad the fillers are*


----------



## Rinaka Nindo (Aug 7, 2006)

mangekyou power:tsukuyomi said:
			
		

> i bet Naruto's gonna get another arc in shoe country!!!, or better yet chair country!!, or even the long awaited crap country!!!!



knowing how the fillers are they'll probably have him trying to save the Ramen shop from closing ( Oh the horror!)  ....or have they already done that


----------



## Ginjirou (Aug 7, 2006)

I mentioned this earlier in this thread but it was so long ago I feel like mentioning it again.     

The fillers are so bad because Studio periot(is that how it's spelled?) cannot grasp the fact that Naruto does not have to be in every episode.  That is the fillers biggest problem,Tsunade says, "Alright team whatever and Naruto go here".  Why is Naruto going?  What other ninja gets this peferential tratment?  Why are no Jounin going with them?  Who sends Genin( they are all still genin afterall, exept Shika) on important, dangerous missions alone?  And finally, why do I keep asking rhetorical questions?


----------



## Twirl (Aug 7, 2006)

Ginjirou said:
			
		

> I mentioned this earlier in this thread but it was so long ago I feel like mentioning it again.
> 
> The fillers are so bad because Studio periot(is that how it's spelled?) cannot grasp the fact that Naruto does not have to be in every episode.  That is the fillers biggest problem,Tsunade says, "Alright team whatever and Naruto go here".  Why is Naruto going?  What other ninja gets this peferential tratment?  Why are no Jounin going with them?  Who sends Genin( they are all still genin afterall, exept Shika) on important, dangerous missions alone?  And finally, why do I keep asking rhetorical questions?




It?s really about Naruto not the village of Konoha? if they start showing episodes without Naruto then the style will change (it will look weird at this point) it?s never a good idea to make such a switch half way?


----------



## Ginjirou (Aug 8, 2006)

Twirl said:
			
		

> It?s really about Naruto not the village of Konoha? if they start showing episodes without Naruto then the style will change (it will look weird at this point) it?s never a good idea to make such a switch half way?




I understand what you're saying, but Focusing on Naruto has led to some shitty eps.  There are non Filler episodes where Naruto barely made an appearance, why can't the filler team copy that idea?  Inuyasha had fillers that pulled that off beautifully.


----------



## Zoodiack (Aug 8, 2006)

muhahaha. I know somehting funny.. Not next episode but the one after.. muhahahahaha.. Don't you wanna know? .. Actually it makes me glad, and you too... And if we are lucky this thread wont be written in for a while.... I hope


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Aug 8, 2006)

Man I haven't seen Naruto in 6 months and the fillers are still on .


----------



## C. (Aug 8, 2006)

Ginjirou said:
			
		

> I mentioned this earlier in this thread but it was so long ago I feel like mentioning it again.
> 
> The fillers are so bad because Studio periot(is that how it's spelled?) cannot grasp the fact that Naruto does not have to be in every episode.  That is the fillers biggest problem,Tsunade says, "Alright team whatever and Naruto go here".  Why is Naruto going?  What other ninja gets this peferential tratment?  Why are no Jounin going with them?  Who sends Genin( they are all still genin afterall, exept Shika) on important, dangerous missions alone?  And finally, why do I keep asking rhetorical questions?



Yea that is the my main annoyance with the fillers.  They basicly made every charcter useless except Naruto.  

In canon naruto, Naruto had a very tough time defeating Neji but in the fillers Neji is a pansy and Naruto is apparently invunerable and one hits jounin level enemies.

My solution to this filler problem is to cut naruto out for a bit and atleast let someone else play on godmode.  

Maybe they could make a filler arc that follows nameless ANBU members on a dangerous mission?


----------



## gyrtohorea (Aug 8, 2006)

I think we can expect a rush of naruto info coming soon, with the episode preview for 197 tommorow, and possibly learning episode 200's title by the weekend...   it could all unfold before us in the next couple days... but if it doesnt, no worries


----------



## Ginjirou (Aug 8, 2006)

Demon Zabuza said:
			
		

> Yea that is the my main annoyance with the fillers.  They basicly made every charcter useless except Naruto.
> 
> In canon naruto, Naruto had a very tough time defeating Neji but in the fillers Neji is a pansy and Naruto is apparently invunerable and one hits jounin level enemies.




Exactly.  From what I recall Naruto got lucky against Neji, and it's obvious Neji got stronger since because we have evidence in the Bring back Sasuke arc.  

I haven't watched the fillers in months, what episode was Neji made to look so weak?


----------



## chrono9665 (Aug 8, 2006)

*I Have Seen EVERY SINGLE ONE!!!*

i keep hearing these threads about "oh i saw almost 50 eps of the filler before i gave up" or "geez i try to keep up with the fillers but there so ...wrong"
YEAH WELL SHUTUP... I have been watching Naruto since freakin number 26 and I HAVE NEVER missed a single week NEVER do you hear me NEVER... I have sat through tony the tiger, the smelly bug that follows naruto's fart, the goddamn star-bellied sneaches arc, and that goddamn rich kid episode and do you know WHY????!!!!!.... no seriously does anyone know why... I just want them to stop... OMG OMG OMG make them go away I want to see Kakashi fight stone-nin's I want severe 4th pwnage, why o why won't it go away... oh please someone help If I ever see Gai in an Afro again I'll kill myself please god make it stop......Seriously I deserve a freaking MEDAL for watching ALL the FILLERS.. ALL OF THEM oh lord please just end it OR me..


----------



## cygnus (Aug 8, 2006)

Maybe you just don't have a life...


----------



## Radharn (Aug 8, 2006)

Fillers....Nice 

Too much....Sucks! kyu


----------



## Mojim (Aug 8, 2006)

Dotcom said:
			
		

> Man I haven't seen Naruto in 6 months and the fillers are still on .


I haven't seen Naruto like a year (almost) I guess 
The fillers who the one that makes me don't watch the show...and I really missed the show 
I'll just have to wait for the canon story is back on track ^_^


----------



## koao (Aug 8, 2006)

Dotcom said:
			
		

> Man I haven't seen Naruto in 6 months and the fillers are still on .



You might want to watch ep 196, it's about Lee! And he does what he does in your sig!


----------



## dilbot (Aug 8, 2006)

lolz i will be happy if 197 turned out to be another filler because i get to see the crushed posts of crushed users saying how its just another filler ep!!!!!! MUAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## graysocks (Aug 9, 2006)

I haven't seen an ep of Naruto since april 05 = /


----------



## Itachiowns (Aug 9, 2006)

Some fillers are ok, most of them are bad, but overall, they died after about 20 of them


----------



## gokuden553 (Aug 9, 2006)

At least the fillers will end soon ^^;


----------



## C. (Aug 9, 2006)

Ginjirou said:
			
		

> I haven't watched the fillers in months, what episode was Neji made to look so weak?



During the Raiga arc (or curry of life arc) Neji was a complete pansy.  I don't believe he fought Raiga at all...he just kept passing out or getting lost in limbo or something.


----------



## buradorii (Aug 9, 2006)

it pisses me off that they lie so much 1st they said it was gonna stop at 180 then they said its gonna stop at 195 now there sayin 200 witch is most likly bullshit i don't belive in the fillers ending anytime soon they want to make more money or it would have been over along time ago im sick of see'ing shitty episodes about haunted castles and searching for a bug its plain old stupid can they just end it  this is such a waste of veiwers time the only funny filler was the one when naruto got that thingy on his back it was episode 189 i think anyways just came becuz im starting to dislike naruto but will never give up hope 

-later


----------



## xSabakuNoGaarax (Aug 9, 2006)

man...there just boring now I really liked naruto for the longest time it was my number 1 show but bow that the fillers r on its just boring  -_- and den they make naruto act like hes weak he has trouble fighting the characters in the fillers and we all know he kicks a**


----------



## crono220 (Aug 9, 2006)

until actual news from the studio which produces the anime, I believe that they will contine with the fillers, as long as they can possibly think of something that comes into their minds.


----------



## Zeig (Aug 9, 2006)

Aw...gonna miss the fillers..I cried, I laughed, gonna miss it.


----------



## gyrtohorea (Aug 9, 2006)

Has anyone seen the preview for 197 from the 196 raw yet???  I am curious to see what that episode is going to be....   is it expected to continue this lee and guy arc?  or does it start something new?


----------



## Dexo (Aug 9, 2006)

gyrtohorea said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen the preview for 197 from the 196 raw yet???  I am curious to see what that episode is going to be....   is it expected to continue this lee and guy arc?  or does it start something new?



Starts something new...Still Filler


----------



## gokuden553 (Aug 9, 2006)

No preview yet, but it's obvious what to expect ^^;


----------



## Dexo (Aug 9, 2006)

gokuden553 said:
			
		

> No preview yet, but it's obvious what to expect ^^;



The Preview is on the raw...It seems pretty fillerish to me.


----------



## mangekyou power:tsukuyomi (Aug 9, 2006)

it really does look like a filler, i just saw the preview on youtube


----------



## kulgan18 (Aug 10, 2006)

More than complaining i think we should discuss WHY Is it that bleach fillers are better and naruto's ones suck...(I dont know if it should go in bleach av, or here, but anyway).

One of the reasons i think is because naruto's fillers came at the WORSE POSSIBLE TIME in the story, ever. Right after sasuke retrieval, when sasuke is still missing and clock is ticking for him, and all the main chars are worried about that. How can you start a filler from there??.
In bleach at least you have some kind of conclusion to the first arc and characters are back to their normal selfs, not in naruto...in every single episode you have naruto mentioning bringin back sasuke, it gets annoying.

It would have been better to make the fillers before sasuke retrieval, at least then you can make some kind of a story up. Instead of several crappy stories.

SECOND, wth do naruto's fillers come in little stories of 3/4 episodes?? in bleach at least you have 1 arc related with 1 big story, so you somehow care about how is gonna end. You have interesing and powerful villains, and they can make funny episodes in between(because of the characters are back to normal).
Hell at least in beach they have the decency of showing fan service when they cant come up with a decent funny episode filler. WHYY not in naruto??

Also even though i love naruto, i have to admit that bleach characters are much more tolerable when it comes to watching them in a non mission situation. There isnt a single of time of naruto that doesnt involves naruto screaming at somebody and/or acting childish. Sort of like an entire episode of kon , you know kon is great and i love him but you wouldnt want 60 episodes of kon screaming an getting mad at itchigo
I guess thats the thing when it comes to characters being kids. It can be funny but if the story isnt moving somewhere they can get annoying.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 10, 2006)

Discussing why the Bleach fillers are better won't make the Naruto fillers go away. Although I do agree with some of your arguments, nothing we do is going to change the filler team's formula. Besides, if the predictions are true (I'm thinking early 200's), we'll hopefully be back into the canon and it wouldn't matter if the fillers became "better" (impossible).


----------



## Nine-Ball (Aug 10, 2006)

....fillers stink.....
.......Im not sure, but i have a theory on the plans for Naruto anime.
Theory is, those potheads will contnue making fillers until at least a year will pass in the story. ( its been tleast 6 months now from what they tell in the fillers) Or the producers will think of their own story =\  and gona try to muzzle money from the TV company, after they will pull "Grapler Baki" on our behinds by making Naruto "2" ..or even worse.... "NarutoZ" since story will get bloody and stuff...( i think..cuz i never really read any mangas...only some reviews).. theyll probably wanna make it a seperate thingy..@_@...
....think about it for a minute or two.

P.Seternal punishment for whoever decides to give THAT producer another anime to work on)


----------



## omni1337 (Aug 10, 2006)

When are the fillers ending???


----------



## mangekyou power:tsukuyomi (Aug 10, 2006)

The fillers didn't exactly come at the worst possible time. jiraiya told naruto he has to train for 3 years. even if they did find sasuke, they wouldn't have been able to convince him to come back. besides they would all be weak. 

I think that the fillers came at the right time, but i dont like how the filler arc is going longer that the actual storyline eps. I HATE THAT!!!!!!!


----------



## mangekyou power:tsukuyomi (Aug 10, 2006)

i feel bad for people who have been watching naruto since ep 130s came out. They've been through filler tourture


----------



## dilbot (Aug 10, 2006)

dude dont x2 post just delete it like a good tobi^^

annyways, no surprise that 197 is filler!november of the '06 is filler ending


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 10, 2006)

That long? Dang, the first week of November is ep. 208.


----------



## Uchiha_Yuri (Aug 10, 2006)

they say last two eps of season kakashi gaiden(203/204), i dont know where the link is but in the last movie in japan, there was some sort of preview for it,see if i can find link.


----------



## Uchiha_Yuri (Aug 10, 2006)

Aktuelle (w?chentliche) ?bersetzungen

try  this link


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 10, 2006)

Uchiha_Yuri said:
			
		

> Aktuelle (w?chentliche) ?bersetzungen
> 
> try  this link



1. Please don't double post (no, I'm not trying to sound like a mod, but anyway )

2.It's alredy been posted in NF... Old news , anyway, I'm happy they will end


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 10, 2006)

Old news, but thanks for the link anyways!


----------



## Nine-Ball (Aug 10, 2006)

mangekyou power:tsukuyomi said:
			
		

> i feel bad for people who have been watching naruto since ep 130s came out. They've been through filler tourture



At least someone is feeling bad for me  .


----------



## dilbot (Aug 10, 2006)

what really pulls me thorugh these fillers is the thought of seeing the new op and ed to part 2 of naruto, it gives me a smile upon my face


----------



## Kitsune Kyubi (Aug 11, 2006)

Im sure this has been said but i have to vent....  these fillers are very bad.  im really dieing to see the new eposiods from the manga.  haha supose i feel a little better well no...


----------



## Uchiha_Yuri (Aug 11, 2006)

i think the fillers go better when you see some of other ninjas of konoha show their justus and powers, instead of always kage buushin and rasengen. I would only be suprised if he was able to do it by himself.


----------



## dilbot (Aug 11, 2006)

nope that breaks the 5 vows of kishimoto, noone can do it by themselves even if they were facing an insect, teamwork always works!


----------



## Mr. All Sunday (Aug 11, 2006)

There are some seriously stupid, but there are a select few that are decent (I'm looking at you Kakashi unmask strategy). My big problem with fillers, is A: they seem to never end, B: I assumed that Naruto left with Jiraiya a week or so after the end of Part I. Creating plotholes if we ever hear more about Jiraiya and Naruto's escapades during the timeskip.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Aug 11, 2006)

Fillers suck.  Except for a select few that are kinda ok.  xD;;;

I wish they'd end already...at my camp (at Showa Boston- it's a camp for kids who are interested in Japanese culture), we did this thing for Tanabata (or whatever it's called), where we wrote wishes on pieces of paper and hung them on a tree...my wish was that the Naruto fillers would end already.  xD
The only thing I like about the fillers is that they focus on characters that aren't focused on in the manga, like Hinata in the Bikouchuu arc.


----------



## danteliveson (Aug 11, 2006)

my only complaint is most of them have sucked except for a few


----------



## sharly (Aug 13, 2006)

I need to vent.. I detest most of the fillers.. but woot the fillers are going to end soon!


----------



## IBU (Aug 13, 2006)

sharly said:
			
		

> I need to vent.. I detest most of the fillers.. but woot the fillers are going to end soon!


 Are they really now?


----------



## Zoodiack (Aug 13, 2006)

Well.. I guess fillers are made so that time can be sused to make nice real non-filler episodes. And if you watch the manga you'll notice that there aint no room for fillers anywhere for another 150 chapters..  sooo.. when the real deal is on it will be on for a while I guess.. 

Damn fillers.. Fu*%¤ &!#¤&¤&/ %/¤%/%¤/ ¤%/¤& ¤¤¤&#¤ %/& #%&())*** them off


----------



## TheGenius (Aug 13, 2006)

I dont mind the fillers when either you see new jutsus or you see other people training to learn new jutsus but it gets a bit ANNOYING when its always kage bunshin and rasengan.

If Naruto started to train under Jiraiya.....Then things would start to get interesting!

If Jiraiya new the rasengan  think about what other cool techniques he probably knows and what he could teach Naruto!


----------



## mangekyou power:tsukuyomi (Aug 13, 2006)

I've learned through bad experiences to not trust any information, unless its TV tokyo or naruto manga


----------



## Radical Dreamer (Aug 13, 2006)

I have a quick question about the fillers; What episode was it that had the monkey attached to Naruto's back?


----------



## Pyroneko 28 (Aug 13, 2006)

^ 185

Filler to make the limit.


----------



## Snickers (Aug 13, 2006)

I havent watched the fillers.



I read the manga only because the fillers fail. especially in comparance to the manga. However they are necessary.


----------



## escamoh (Aug 13, 2006)

^ That's what I did.

I have a question for everyone. If you hate the fillers so much and complain about them constantly, why do you continue to watch them? Why not read the manga or start a new anime until the fillers are over?


----------



## mangekyou power:tsukuyomi (Aug 13, 2006)

luckily i started watching naruto from ep 1 when the fillers were at ep 170

i feel sorry for the people who've been watching since ep 136


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 14, 2006)

esca3 said:
			
		

> I have a question for everyone. If you hate the fillers so much and complain about them constantly, why do you continue to watch them? Why not read the manga or start a new anime until the fillers are over?


I follow the manga religously and have started new animes, but still watch the fillers occasionally. Why? The previews, sometimes they're the only things I bother to check, just for some sign that the fillers would end, though there's a suspicious thread floating around that might have the answer to our problems.


----------



## dexterdtt (Aug 14, 2006)

this is a ALOT off topic but,

have all the akatsuki members already been shown?
i see other peoples sigs and avatars with "all" the members i think...

*sigh*


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 14, 2006)

dexterdtt said:
			
		

> this is a ALOT off topic but,
> 
> have all the akatsuki members already been shown?
> i see other peoples sigs and avatars with "all" the members i think...
> ...



Only 2 haven't been fully revealed: The Leader and the one that everyone thinks is a chick cuz they have some kind of flower thing in their hair.


----------



## Freeden (Aug 14, 2006)

So we have great news now, don't we? Let's just hope it's true. 200 sounds like a good number.


----------



## dilbot (Aug 14, 2006)

200 cant be true...it just cant


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Aug 14, 2006)

dexterdtt said:
			
		

> this is a ALOT off topic but,
> 
> have all the akatsuki members already been shown?
> i see other peoples sigs and avatars with "all" the members i think...
> ...



Not all of them... And with the fillers, it's going to take YEARS.


----------



## dilbot (Aug 14, 2006)

most of them have been shown (hope this isnt a spoiler)

damn i feel sorry for roy if the info is fake...


----------



## gokuden553 (Aug 14, 2006)

Sadly the fillers wont end for a couple weeks or so


----------



## dilbot (Aug 14, 2006)

w/e if 3 weeks is the wait then well wait.


----------



## mangekyou power:tsukuyomi (Aug 15, 2006)

good, i dont start school till september 6th, ha


----------



## DeepThought (Aug 15, 2006)

Groundhog theory


----------



## dilbot (Aug 15, 2006)

if naruto can see 5 rasengans in one episode, you can expect 5 more seasons of fillers


----------



## ramnramn (Aug 17, 2006)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! is all i have to say about the fillers


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 17, 2006)

I personally don't feel like going through 112 pages of complaints, but sorry if this has been said before

Fillers are good for two things: Poorly/Funny Drawn Scenes and Captions


----------



## WhiteCherryBlossom (Aug 17, 2006)

Fillers are also good for more air time for the secondary characters.


----------



## poopx (Aug 17, 2006)

Fillers are really annoying but after watching countless ones they arent that bad they help us keep Naruto


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Aug 18, 2006)

No.  They are always bad.  I hate them.


----------



## dexterdtt (Aug 18, 2006)

remember guys,
fillers is for allowing the manga to have more material.

you dont want to watch one week of naruto,
and wait two weeks for the next episode. =P

in a way, fillers aren't all that bad.


----------



## mad-ass (Aug 19, 2006)

yo guys, I hate fillers too


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 19, 2006)

dexterdtt said:
			
		

> remember guys,
> fillers is for allowing the manga to have more material.
> 
> you dont want to watch one week of naruto,
> ...



yeah yeah, it is good if it doesnt go on for years


----------



## lo0p (Aug 19, 2006)

dexterdtt said:
			
		

> remember guys,
> fillers is for allowing the manga to have more material.
> 
> you dont want to watch one week of naruto,
> ...



You're new around here, aren't you...


----------



## dilbot (Aug 19, 2006)

he must be if he has that kind of attitude


----------



## Beatnik (Aug 19, 2006)

*steps into thread*

*see's filler's arent over yet*

*steps back out*


----------



## mangekyou power:tsukuyomi (Aug 19, 2006)

fillers ar understandable to have at one point in the series, but when it goes on for nearly 2 years, its insanity

oh, by the way, I HATE FILLERS


----------



## Limbo (old) (Aug 19, 2006)

lo0p said:
			
		

> You're new around here, aren't you...




 Heh.........


----------



## Perverted_Jiraiya (Aug 19, 2006)

Beatnik said:
			
		

> *steps into thread*
> 
> *see's filler's arent over yet*
> 
> *steps back out*



*nod, and goes back to bleach fillers -.- *


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 19, 2006)

The only filler I liked was the Kakashi face episode 101 and 195-196. Everything else is crap to me...


----------



## YoYo (Aug 20, 2006)

Wow you guys hate fillers to? I thought i was the only one!


----------



## Aspicom (Aug 20, 2006)

When they can really push any story further develope any characters, they have to be repetitive. Maybe they should not have one every week as take a few months off, I think too much can harm the series before it goes back to the arcs.


----------



## aazznngguuyy (Aug 20, 2006)

if they have 1 episode for every 1 manga they should have no use for fillers. they should make the mangas longer


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 20, 2006)

^You mean 1 episode for every chapter? Unless you want 5min. episodes, give Kishi a break.


----------



## crono220 (Aug 21, 2006)

IMO the fillers will end at episode 238. Studio Pierrot is trying to go the same distance as the manga chapters did...lol


----------



## dexterdtt (Aug 22, 2006)

lo0p said:
			
		

> You're new around here, aren't you...



i hate fillers as much as the next person... =P
but try to remain optimistic. =)


----------



## lo0p (Aug 22, 2006)

Not even Bleach hentai could save fillers...


----------



## Perixie (Aug 22, 2006)

lo0p said:
			
		

> Not even Bleach hentai could save fillers...



Couldn't hurt though, could it?

/jk

I gave up watching fillers after those fat brothers or whatever they where turned up, at the beginning of the Mizuki arc. From what i hear, i should be grateful i haven't seen the infamous Tony.


----------



## someone (Aug 22, 2006)

I will convince you that fillers are always bad, and can ruin a manga.

Kishi made up a story line. He pondered long and hard to place events the right way, to built up excitement and satisfaction. The anime cant step all over that. The fillers have to be about something completely random. Fillers are not meant to last very long because they start contradicting the story line. For example, Jiraiya said to naruto to go off for training after hes released from the hospital. Furthermore, the fillers are bound to make a mistake at some point. For example, the flying rasengan(btw, what the hell was that? how can a rasengan fly? this aint dbz). And since the fillers lately were huge, they tend to be the same all the time. For example, the overuse of rasengan. Personally, i would rather they stopped it for a year or two, rather than ruin an awesome anime. But then again, if they did that they would be crazy, since they probably get a shitload of money off it.


----------



## someone (Aug 22, 2006)

Btw, do u reckon that episode 204 will be a new season? and with 204 will be the start of the kakashi gaiden?


----------



## Nozomu (Aug 22, 2006)

someone said:
			
		

> I will convince you that fillers are always bad, and can ruin a manga.
> 
> Kishi made up a story line. He pondered long and hard to place events the right way, to built up excitement and satisfaction. The anime cant step all over that. The fillers have to be about something completely random. Fillers are not meant to last very long because they start contradicting the story line...


My point exactly. 


> Btw, do u reckon that episode 204 will be a new season? and with 204 will be the start of the kakashi gaiden?


I think episode 209 is the start of the 9th season. A season has 26 episodes, 8th started with 183. If part 2 is going to start as a new season that means there's still 10 episodes till that!
BUT! The part 2 won't necessarily start with episode 209, it can as well start with 204, 209 or 521...


----------



## Smash_2451 (Aug 22, 2006)

I have no problems with the fillers whatsoever.  Though there are a few repetitive storylines, such as some character who's been in the same predicament as Naruto growing up, them saying he can't relate, and he says he does better than they know (Raiga and that kid, the sea monster girl, etc.)

That being said, there are some funny episodes among the fillers and some of those are just as good, if not, better, than episodes dealing with the main storyline.  (Don't scream "Blasphemy" just yet)


----------



## Sam I Am (Aug 22, 2006)

I have been told that somewhere between episodes 200 and 204 will be Kakashi Gaiden but I have learned by now not to get my hopes up.


----------



## crono220 (Aug 23, 2006)

it's best to always keep your hopes down, cause by keeping them up, you will be crushed by finding out that their most likely will be another season of fillers, that introduce ugly as fuck characters, piss poor hidden villages, retarted missions, and demorilizing actual characters we once thought as elite.


----------



## Zoodiack (Aug 23, 2006)

Just don't let your guard down.. Or you'll DIEEEEEE!!!! 
Seriously fillers aint good but I aint either.. I know the fillers will end.. and that'll be after episode 200 because ep 200 has a stupid name like "I am an unserious stupid fillerepisode"..


----------



## someone (Aug 23, 2006)

Nozomu said:
			
		

> BUT! The part 2 won't necessarily start with episode 209, it can as well start with 204, 209 or 521...



Or 1394


----------



## BerserkerGutts (Aug 23, 2006)

someone.. make it.. stop.. please.. gah


----------



## the_ilest (Aug 23, 2006)

well i had a vision in my dreams and i was told dat if i wanted to know when the fillers would end to go on the MONTEL WILLIAMS SHOW and ask silvia brown the worlds greatest physchic when they would end. its sounds crazy but im going to that show to make sure it comes true.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Aug 23, 2006)

So what episode are we on now?  Since I'm not watching fillers I can't really keep track of it...


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 23, 2006)

Episode 197, 198 will be airing today.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Aug 23, 2006)

So they come out in Japan on Wednesdays?


----------



## jumin (Aug 24, 2006)

i like the new fillers.. seems to be very high quality and im not sitting with my mouth open at how ridiculous things are becoming. Im actually intrigued with this whole gennou thing


----------



## Naruko (Aug 24, 2006)

jumin said:
			
		

> i like the new fillers.. seems to be very high quality and im not sitting with my mouth open at how ridiculous things are becoming. Im actually intrigued with this whole gennou thing




Yeah they're using all the major characters, and using them in realistic ways (i.e. true to the character). And we see a little of how Konoha might respond to invasion (Akatsuki foreshadowing), and it's just a nice little mystery going on. I'm enjoying the arc too.


----------



## sirdaf (Aug 24, 2006)

Is it finally, finally coming true? Was this weeks release the end of the fillers?


----------



## Kool ka lang (Aug 24, 2006)

^^^.....no.

with the 202 title, it seems 204 is the next likely number everyone will get their hopes high on...then 209.


----------



## th0rn (Aug 24, 2006)

Jeezus christ...everytime we get our hopes up we get shutdown with more fillers.


----------



## az0r (Aug 24, 2006)

crono220 said:
			
		

> it's best to always keep your hopes down, cause by keeping them up, you will be crushed by finding out that their most likely will be another season of fillers, that introduce* ugly as fuck characters*, piss poor hidden villages, retarted missions, and demorilizing actual characters we once thought as elite.



quoted for truth


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Aug 25, 2006)

Yeah, I totally agree about the "ugly as fuck" part.


----------



## Wilykat (Aug 25, 2006)

While I've enjoyed a few fillers as some are worthwhile, I just want to say:  they need to hire new script writers to make more decent fillers.  Heck fanfictions were far better than half of the fillers.


----------



## DeepThought (Aug 25, 2006)

26 episodes per season
8th season ends around 208
(MATH!)


----------



## kyuubiman (Aug 25, 2006)

The title of 202 (Announcement Today! Sweat and Tears of the Best Five Bouts) sounds like it may be an end to fillers. The name sounds like it may be an episode showcasing the best parts of the best fights in part 1 then maybe we can move on to part 2...maybe


----------



## someone (Aug 25, 2006)

kyuubiman said:
			
		

> The title of 202 (Announcement Today! Sweat and Tears of the Best Five Bouts) sounds like it may be an end to fillers. The name sounds like it may be an episode showcasing the best parts of the best fights in part 1 then maybe we can move on to part 2...maybe



We'll have to wait till next week for the title of 203 to verify that. Till then, curse u u big bad fillers!!! I hope you go to hell, you go to hell and you die!!! heh


----------



## rasengan231mb (Aug 25, 2006)

kyuubiman said:
			
		

> The title of 202 (Announcement Today! Sweat and Tears of the Best Five Bouts) sounds like it may be an end to fillers. The name sounds like it may be an episode showcasing the best parts of the best fights in part 1 then maybe we can move on to part 2...maybe



ugh anythiong that will end the fillers
seriously, if it werent for the manga i would be so done with naruto
its hard to wait all week to watch an episode that contains zero fighting or taijutsu or anything ex: Plump paradise/ laughing shino etc.


----------



## facestealer (Aug 26, 2006)

Ya' know I heard that the next episode is the last filler has anyone else?


----------



## dilbot (Aug 26, 2006)

the next episode is not the last filler ok!!! ep 199 is called all irrelevent, invisble target found or something along the lines of that.= not filler


----------



## kyutofukumaki (Aug 26, 2006)

Fillers ruin the whole episode believe it.


----------



## mangekyou power:tsukuyomi (Aug 27, 2006)

I know this is kinda off topic, but for anyone who's seen trigun, doesn't naruto have that same comedy/action as trigun?

by the way, FILLERS SUCK

believe me, the end of fillers is not that near

i just looked at the title of 202, filler title by far


----------



## caboose5083 (Aug 27, 2006)

no not really naruto has a different kind of comedy like stupidy and trigun is just pity and just funny but later on in series it calms down and gets all like oh flash back, flash back and then over. but i do wish it was longer trigun i mean and naruto although naruto is a long anime, and yah im gonna like stop rambiling yeah bye


----------



## skillz (Aug 28, 2006)

does anyone know when the fillers are scheduled to end? I would love to know.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Aug 28, 2006)

No one knows...but we're all hoping that they'll end soon.


----------



## Meiyo (Aug 28, 2006)

The rumor episode who everyone put their hopes on is episode 204.
No one know's if its eligble or not until we get to see the title of atleast episode 203.
Keep hoping!


----------



## Orofan (Aug 28, 2006)

Just wondering did DBZ ever have fillers. Liek the Great Sayaman saga, etc?


----------



## dilbot (Aug 28, 2006)

dbz had fillers....a ton of them i think too, like the garlic jr saga etc etc.

annways dilbots prediction:

203 is not the end of fillers

fillers end early spring to early summer for SURE


----------



## Drama (Aug 28, 2006)

facestealer said:
			
		

> Ya' know I heard that the next episode is the last filler has anyone else?



Sorry dude but every filler is the last filler. Im hoping it will end this Season though, and make this "investigation" arc with the crew the last one.
I want Kakashi Gaiden DAMMIT. i want to see some Yondaime ownege. And Part2 of Naruto to start.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Aug 28, 2006)

*sigh*

I really had my hopes up for the 200 theory.  But with the title of 202, I'm not entirely crushed.


----------



## Colbert (Aug 28, 2006)

skillz said:
			
		

> does anyone know when the fillers are scheduled to end? I would love to know.



They're scheduled to end right before Kakashi Gaiden and Naruto Part II start. I hope I cleared things up for you.


----------



## Drama (Aug 29, 2006)

Colbert said:
			
		

> They're scheduled to end right before Kakashi Gaiden and Naruto Part II start. I hope I cleared things up for you.



DUde sorry but no one is laughing no more because all their patience had turned into bitter feelings. 

But i do hope these fillers stop by the end of this INVESTIGATION ARC. its interesting but boring at the same time.


----------



## dilbot (Aug 29, 2006)

ugh these stupid filler jokes kill my head!!! anyways we need ep 203 to confirm that kakashi gaiden end/starts, please ppl dont get your hopes up.


----------



## Spunoff (Aug 29, 2006)

i havent watched naruto in a long, long time.  i want to, but fillers are just too irritating.  they must end!


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Aug 29, 2006)

They will soon.


----------



## penface (Aug 29, 2006)

skillz said:
			
		

> does anyone know when the fillers are scheduled to end? I would love to know.


yeah everybody knows.


----------



## ittihad (Aug 30, 2006)

hey guys this is my first post here 

ok in the latest shanon jump issue there a preview for the new DS game named Jump Ultimte Stars which contains alot af Jump shows ..

the scan 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 :



the game only follow the Anime not the Manga altogh you can see that both Naruto and Sasuke are wearing there sesion two clothes !! the game well come out this November in Japan so that means the show well start before that


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 30, 2006)

^Woah, nice find there. And welcome to the forums.


----------



## MrBluesummers (Aug 30, 2006)

I hope there's a all new 26 episode long season of fillers. That would be great.


----------



## UchihaShikamaru (Aug 30, 2006)

ittihad said:
			
		

> hey guys this is my first post here
> 
> ok in the latest shanon jump issue there a preview for the new DS game named Jump Ultimte Stars which contains alot af Jump shows ..
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 






Hate to burst your bubble, but that is incorrect. The game, infact, follows the *manga *and _not _the anime. When the first one was released, it was done before Naruto was even close to fighting Sasuke in the anime; however, you could play as Cursed Seal 2 Sasuke. The game also included manga only characters such as Light from Death Note and Allen Walker from D. Grey Man. Lastly the game is presented in a manga format as well as a manga playing field. 

Sorry to disapoint you, as I myself am quite anxious and disappointed, but the game means nothing in regards to the anime.


----------



## afropimp89 (Aug 30, 2006)

Is it true that episodes 200-205 WONT be Kakashi Gaiden? Call me a noob or w/e, but I dont sit on the computer all day to surf and worship Naruto, and know when the episodes release.

I mean I read somewhere, I think on this site, that Part 2 starts on episode 206. Is this true? And if it isn't, how do you know its false?


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Aug 30, 2006)

200-205 won't be Kakashi Gaiden. I don't have the site address, but the only reliable site has episode titles for up to 202- and they're all filler.


----------



## gfunk01 (Aug 30, 2006)

my guess is that this story will be the last of the filler since it does kind of make sense to end the filler with a story that includes all the ninja, their way of ending with a bang.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Aug 30, 2006)

Yeah, that does make sense.  =)


----------



## afropimp89 (Aug 30, 2006)

I just wanna see Yondaime already. Not to mention Naruto's Odama Rasengan.


----------



## Vesikauhu (Aug 31, 2006)

afropimp89 said:
			
		

> I just wanna see Yondaime already. Not to mention Naruto's Odama Rasengan.



You should probably spoiler-tag that.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Aug 31, 2006)

MrBluesummers said:
			
		

> I hope there's a all new 26 episode long season of fillers. That would be great.



That better be sarcasm...


----------



## jjc (Sep 1, 2006)

afropimp89 said:
			
		

> I just wanna see Yondaime already. Not to mention Naruto's Odama Rasengan.



It's annoying when the spoiler rules in this forum are ignored.


----------



## Omoi (Sep 1, 2006)

*why is everyone a jerk?*

i just made my first post yesterday about when the fillers would end cause the site said it will in in episode 200 or something, i forgot and the information wasn't there anymore

and i got annaly raped by everyone telling me basicly to go fuck myself. 

wtf


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm assuming you used Anime News Network... don't.


----------



## kikai bug (Sep 1, 2006)

a lot of the fillers aren't that bad but the one that pissed me the f**k off was that shino laughing bullshit....i mean why? what was the purpose, was that in the least bit necessary?


----------



## Sparky Marky (Sep 1, 2006)

kikai bug said:
			
		

> a lot of the fillers aren't that bad but the one that pissed me the f**k off was that shino laughing bullshit....i mean why? what was the purpose, was that in the least bit necessary?




im afraid im gonna have to disagree here...if you watch bleach you know how terrible the naruto filler is in comparison. bleach have a nice big interesting story arc


----------



## dilbot (Sep 1, 2006)

bleach owns in fillers

but one peice PWNS in fillers

naruto fillers should be one of those "weapons of mass distruction" that bush was blubbering about, we found it, he didnt


----------



## Scared Link (Sep 2, 2006)

The fillers are bull shit. Team Gai shouldn't even be there, they're not the 9 genins no. The anime just made that seem that way. Also they made Neji do 64 strikes without using Byakugan, that's an outrage .


----------



## F1ght1ng_Dr34m3r (Sep 3, 2006)

i dont like fillers they agravate me, but i dont mind one with rock lee! go lee! i also dont like the movies they are like really big fillers


----------



## ArchMagus (Sep 3, 2006)

There have not been enough mobs and rioting cuz of these fillers. But i guess its coming to an end here right? So i guess we can just try and keep it together.


----------



## Pyocora Analog III (Sep 3, 2006)

I've given up on hoping that the fillers will be better. Every time there was one I liked, I'd think "Oh, maybe they're going to be better from here on out". Then they aren't. Then I get pissed.


----------



## dilbot (Sep 4, 2006)

whats sad is that some of the actual canon material has actually had the same kind of boredom the fillers are giving to us T_T


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Sep 4, 2006)

I actually find the current filler arc more interesting than the current manga arc.  >.>;;;


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Sep 4, 2006)

dilbot said:
			
		

> whats sad is that some of the actual canon material has actually had the same kind of boredom the fillers are giving to us T_T



Only the second arc of part 2. And either way, the manga is unpredictable. With the anime we know that ultimately we're going to end up with NOTHING actually accomplished. With the manga, that isn't the case. As we've seen, most chapter predictions are wrong.



			
				IndigoSkies said:
			
		

> I actually find the current filler arc more interesting than the current manga arc. >.>;;;



The current manga arc... SPOILERS

*Spoiler*: __ 



Has Akatsuki so it's good.


----------



## dilbot (Sep 4, 2006)

manga spoiler (sorta but nothing really)


*Spoiler*: __ 



and anyways wasnt 320 chapter about naruto getting ramen????? i find that that CANON MATERIAL to be far more boring than the fillers >.>


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Sep 4, 2006)

dilbot said:
			
		

> that was indigo not me...



Sorry. I forgot to change the name.


----------



## koao (Sep 4, 2006)

dilbot said:
			
		

> manga spoiler (sorta but nothing really)
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Who knows, Pierrot would probably make 1 episode for that part!


----------



## dilbot (Sep 4, 2006)

thats what i was thinking while i was reading the chapter, another year of fillers starts HERE! *marks X*

kishimoto just gave us a clue 0.0


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Sep 4, 2006)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:
			
		

> The current manga arc... SPOILERS
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh yeah, good point.  I don't mind the stuff with Shika and Asuma and Akatsuki, but the training stuff is starting to really bore me.  =/


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Sep 4, 2006)

You got a point there, Indigo. I agree.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm hoping that something really interesting happens in the manga this week to make up for the fact that there's no new episode.  x3


----------



## Furanko_kun (Sep 4, 2006)

IndigoSkies said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, good point.  I don't mind the stuff with Shika and Asuma and Akatsuki, but the training stuff is starting to really bore me.  =/




are you serious? 

*Spoiler*: __ 



the new training is the development of a completely new type jutsu mixing chakra form manipulation with elemental or natured chakra manipulation. Even before knowing that, just thinking about seeing what he is gonna do has me itching for a new issue each week.


----------



## moe5000 (Sep 4, 2006)

fillers suck ass


----------



## moe5000 (Sep 4, 2006)

fillers suck ass


----------



## Bill (Sep 5, 2006)

Oh please i pray to whatever gods out there make the fillers stop! 
*Spoiler*: __ 



*cough*Hidan..*cough*


----------



## mangekyou power:tsukuyomi (Sep 5, 2006)

I liked 199 it was intresting to find out how they were about to destroy konoha

but i hate fillers


----------



## pwny express (Sep 5, 2006)

im sticking to my contention that the fillers end with the beginning of the next season.
in the sordid event that that may not happen...
i will do nothing.  because thats all i can do about it.
209, tho.  i have a good feeling about this.


----------



## Deidara (Sep 6, 2006)

I NEVER thought that I would say this one day.
Not one single time I lost hope. But now it?s finally over.
I can?t stand it any longer. The fillers will go on forever.
There will ne NO PART 2.


----------



## Hitokiri Kenshin (Sep 6, 2006)

Deidara said:
			
		

> I NEVER thought that I would say this one day.
> Not one single time I lost hope. But now it?s finally over.
> I can?t stand it any longer. The fillers will go on forever.
> There will ne NO PART 2.



Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo 
kishi-sama End the Fillersssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Sep 6, 2006)

Hitokiri Kenshin said:
			
		

> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> kishi-sama End the Fillersssssssssssssssssssss



It's not like Kishimoto has any say in what the anime team does.


----------



## Saurus (Sep 6, 2006)

me = :shrooms because of fillers

:shrooms:shrooms:shrooms


----------



## Saurus (Sep 6, 2006)

wasnt episode 199 supposed to mark the end of the fillers


----------



## dilbot (Sep 6, 2006)

no, 199 was speculated by fans with nothing but shit in there brains that with absolutely no base of proof, 200 would be KG. Those people will be the fuckin next generation of people later, if they lie and lie at such a young age, theres gonna be another bush in the next 25 years!


----------



## dropoutninja (Sep 6, 2006)

I think that all of the ppl that emphatically proclaimed that 200 would be the end of fillers should make threads apologizing for being so wrong.


----------



## Hoshigaki (Sep 6, 2006)

if the 90 mins special wont be KG i will be like this= then like this= and then i will go to japan and go to the place where kishimoto and co. are and do this=


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 7, 2006)

^You better not, Kishimoto makes my Thursdays great (manga). Plus, he has nothing to do with the anime adaption. But yeah, I'm getting pretty tired of waiting. Canon episodes would make the school-year a little more relaxing.


----------



## shinjuu (Sep 8, 2006)

Aaaarrrghh,

im getting so sick of the fillers, is the anime team INSANE, it has been total crap for the last, what 70 episodes? I mean 70 eps should be enough to get some normal naruto going on again. Man im pissed, waiting week after week month after month, and soon year after year untill they release a fucking storyline ep again...


----------



## lilnaruto (Sep 8, 2006)

i heard that the fillers are officially ending october 8, 2006!!!! it was on wikipedia, but it might be a rumor, but i hope not!!!


----------



## Taffer (Sep 8, 2006)

lilnaruto said:
			
		

> i heard that the fillers are officially ending october 8, 2006!!!! it was on wikipedia, but it might be a rumor, but i hope not!!!



I believe that site is fan edited...so its not true.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 8, 2006)

lilnaruto said:
			
		

> i heard that the fillers are officially ending october 8, 2006!!!! it was on wikipedia, but it might be a rumor, but i hope not!!!


Naruto airs Thurdays [October], not Sundays.


----------



## Taffer (Sep 8, 2006)

Scuba-Kiba said:
			
		

> Naruto airs Thurdays [October], not Sundays.



LOL!

*slaps self*

Should have noticed that


----------



## dilbot (Sep 9, 2006)

oh btw the 90 minute special isnt KG

title (courtesy to pazuzu):

Commemorating Naruto's Move to Thursdays!
Confrontation between Love and Hate, Students and Teachers...
Genin and Jounin all come together in this rampaging 90-minute special!

it sounds like that episode on one of the naruto games when all the jounin genin and others try to gather gem stones and shit and where lee fights gai, sasuke x naruto fight together to defeat kakashi etc.


----------



## koao (Sep 9, 2006)

dilbot said:
			
		

> oh btw the 90 minute special isnt KG
> 
> title (courtesy to pazuzu):
> 
> ...



But that OVA has no ending to it.


----------



## louipwns (Sep 9, 2006)

really u complain about the damn filler so much it disgusts me....come the (bleep) on its not the anime team's fault the anime catches up to the manga in no time its not the anime team's fault that they dont want naruto off the air it's the fan's fault that they just didn't stop the season untill the manga got further ahead it's the fans fault for hyping everthing up and then complaining i mean you knew a filler had to happen...don't be stupid.


----------



## jariroth (Sep 9, 2006)

Hmmm...I still think they *maybe* should have saved some of the fillers for later. Then they could have gotten better idea's for fillers from part 2... But whatever, im not the one who makes them...


----------



## testxxxx (Sep 9, 2006)

If the Fillers don't end by the new season I'm gonna be really mad and stop watching. Come on man fillers lasting this long sucks! And if Naruto fillers go on till 2007,There might not be Naruto anime anymore. I just wondering what They are thinking? Are They gonna show fillers forever!? Or they need more space between the manga? I dont know but They should at least go public and make an announcement about the fillers!


----------



## Jenga_Chan (Sep 9, 2006)

NOOOOO!!! Say its not true magic 8 ball!


----------



## Zeig (Sep 9, 2006)

I kinda got pissed off when i went through all the bull and found out that i didnt even need to know it..Really pissed me off, why i started reading the manga.


----------



## testxxxx (Sep 9, 2006)

Jenga_Chan said:
			
		

> NOOOOO!!! Say its not true magic 8 ball!




The magic 8 ball never lies!


----------



## mangekyou power:tsukuyomi (Sep 9, 2006)

what is this 90 min special?


----------



## Hoshigaki (Sep 9, 2006)

episode 202-205 will be aired as 1 episode. thats what it is


----------



## Dr. Obvious (Sep 10, 2006)

Actually, it's 203-205 ^_^ No big error, it's all fillers anyway


----------



## Mojim (Sep 10, 2006)

^ So after pass the 200ish episodes,it's still fillers right?


----------



## testxxxx (Sep 10, 2006)

Right, Fillers forever and forever.


----------



## kanda (Sep 11, 2006)

ok I admit most of the fillers are really irrataing and suck but think about it there has been some good ones and really funny ones like ep 192 and then therse ones that make me fall asleep hey look therse a good reason for fillers they let me catch up on my sleep from reading the manga all night.


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 11, 2006)

GOD FUCKING DAMNIT WHY CAN'T THESE MOTHER FUCKING FILLERES FUCKING END I WANT PART TO FUCKING START ALREADY AGHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!....................

I am so sorry. I've been being so positive about these fillers that I needed to just blow off some steam.


----------



## naruto_is_number1 (Sep 11, 2006)

I don't understand why they haven't stopped airing filler episodes.  The manga has gotten far enough as it is.  so why won't the anime catch up with it's counterpart?  there's really no need for these fillers anymore, they have already served their purpose.  When will kakashi gaiden begin?  I've been looking forward to that for so long now that I've no longer the patience for it.


----------



## Bill (Sep 11, 2006)

Arrghh! Please make them stop before christmas!!!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 11, 2006)

It'll make a nice Christmas present for them to end in winter, but sooner would be a lot better!


----------



## TakiHatake (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi peoples

   I think the creator of not just anime, but many others, will always add fillers because they're too lazy to wait to see what the authors will do next.  That's how the mix-up with Fruits Basket happened.  They couldn't wait to see that Akito is a girl!  @_@


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Sep 11, 2006)

So what are the theories on when they are going to end now?


----------



## lilnaruto (Sep 11, 2006)

i heard they are officially ending October 8th, but it may just be a rumor(but i hope it is true!! i also heard ep 203 starts Naruto 2


----------



## Piru (Sep 11, 2006)

Why would they do a 90min special?
I'm guessing on that it ends the fillers and starts "Season2".
But hey, they have suprised us all for many months now...


----------



## MFauli (Sep 11, 2006)

Man, the latest filler episodes suck so hard.
They should make a spin-off series called "Detective Shikamaru", with support from Gosho Aoyama >_<


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 11, 2006)

lilnaruto said:
			
		

> i heard they are officially ending October 8th, but it may just be a rumor(but i hope it is true!! i also heard ep 203 starts Naruto 2


October 8 is a Sunday and 203 will not be the start of Naruto 2. Check out Pazuzu's synopsis thread. At least we get to see 200 this week, unlike last Wednesday.


----------



## uby (Sep 11, 2006)

i heard that due to Naruto's falling ratings in Japan, that they will be pulling it off the air after this next 90 min. special.

at the end of ep 205, Naruto finally becomes Hokage.


----------



## testxxxx (Sep 11, 2006)

Where did you hear that from?


----------



## The Pirate King (Sep 11, 2006)

uby said:
			
		

> i heard that due to Naruto's falling ratings in Japan, that they will be pulling it off the air after this next 90 min. special.
> 
> at the end of ep 205, Naruto finally becomes Hokage.



I completely disagree with you


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Sep 12, 2006)

uby said:
			
		

> i heard that due to Naruto's falling ratings in Japan, that they will be pulling it off the air after this next 90 min. special.
> 
> at the end of ep 205, Naruto finally becomes Hokage.



Naruto is still one of the most popular shows on Tv Tokyo.


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Sep 12, 2006)

Tapp Zaddaz said:
			
		

> Naruto is still one of the most popular shows on Tv Tokyo.


It's hard to believe but it's true... fu#k the fillers!!!!


----------



## Wakfad (Sep 12, 2006)

sdfhafljdlkaghsdkjlfghdsjh ILL SHOW YOU STUPID FILLERS!!!!!!!! *Takes out Naruto Disc and Crushes it* "My Naruto Disc!!!!! What Happened to you!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! THE FILLERS ATTACKED YOUR INNARDS????.... Die Fillers.


----------



## dilbot (Sep 12, 2006)

Wakfad said:
			
		

> Die Fillers.



crap now i have to have sex with another random girl...DAMN YOU 

that shit about naruto being pulled off air after 205 is complete bullshit, and you sir, are a bag of douche


----------



## The Pirate King (Sep 12, 2006)

The fillers might probaly end soon


----------



## Birdhouse_05 (Sep 12, 2006)

Wel can only hope they come to end. Seriously if they dont end them they are preety much doomed to death-threats for months to come.


----------



## AZRattleSnake (Sep 13, 2006)

I.... can't take fillers anymore!!!!!   Ahhhh I'm glad they have this thread so I can post that whenever I need to release some stress!!


----------



## LazyShikamaru200 (Sep 13, 2006)

Filler arcs just suck in general. Its usually the increcibly crappy villains and another rasengan, but I just really hate the filler arcs.

I would not have minded, whatsoever, if we had over 60 one shots of more Konoha comedy.

Where is Temari in filler!??!?!?!?!


----------



## Senior_Superboy (Sep 13, 2006)

Nasaki said:
			
		

> The fillers might probaly end soon


Either soon or next August at the latest.


----------



## shadowkittyninja (Sep 13, 2006)

I check back here (the most popular naruto forums) every now and then to see if there is any announcement on when the fillers are going to end. I dont watch them, so I dont know where they're at. My friend from school said they would end in like to episodes, but I guess it was just another stupid rumor *sighs*. At least when Im here, I dont feel like the only one sufferering. lol. *go reads new tsubasa chapter*


----------



## boost02celigt (Sep 14, 2006)

You know I don't mind filters if they are good.... but naruto filters are just terrible.... Too many mission and crap.... instead of doing mission why not do a filter for the 3 yrs he spend in training... isn't that much more interesting then mission???? Kinda lke bleach... bleach has been doing filters since a while ago... but at least their filters are intesting enough for me to watch it everyweek...  

BTW Naruto isn't number one anymore... is the new Pokemon...


----------



## gokuden553 (Sep 14, 2006)

Ah well 200 episodes of goodness, but mostly it's full of filler goodness but who cares ^^;


----------



## boost02celigt (Sep 14, 2006)

sharingan knight said:
			
		

> ok I admit most of the fillers are really irrataing and suck but think about it there has been some good ones and really funny ones like ep 192 and then therse ones that make me fall asleep hey look therse a good reason for fillers they let me catch up on my sleep from reading the manga all night.



THEY are not funny... they are just plain stupid... who cares about the curry kid... who cares about the laugh mission he did with shino... all i care is what happen in future.... and i hate naruto anywayz... I mean his character... he is so much better in the future plus he has new clothing... i'm very sick of his stupid shirt...


----------



## shrumhead (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm done with Naruto anime.  Not getting my hopes up any longer and just sticking to the manga.  /sigh


----------



## boost02celigt (Sep 14, 2006)

I agree with shrum head.. .i just download them and keep copy of it...


----------



## boost02celigt (Sep 14, 2006)

is been almost 1 in an half year sinces we are watching filters


----------



## Uchiha_Yuri (Sep 14, 2006)

i think kishi is making this 2.5 year think literally.


----------



## lilnaruto (Sep 14, 2006)

hey update! i looked on TV.com, the episode guide says that episode 203 is called Confrontation between Love and Hate, Students and Teachers… (1) there is also pt. 2 and pt. 3 ...possible Kakashi Gaiden? what do you think? her is the link!!! i hop its true!!!
Link removed


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Sep 14, 2006)

lilnaruto said:
			
		

> hey update! i looked on TV.com, the episode guide says that episode 203 is called Confrontation between Love and Hate, Students and Teachers? (1) there is also pt. 2 and pt. 3 ...possible Kakashi Gaiden? what do you think? her is the link!!! i hop its true!!!
> Link removed



I doubt it. The title is true, but the summar by Pazuzu makes it sound like some kind of... Shit.


----------



## geG (Sep 14, 2006)

It's not the title of the episode, it's the title of the Special. 203, 204, and 205 will all have individual titles.


----------



## The Pirate King (Sep 14, 2006)

Geg said:
			
		

> It's not the title of the episode, it's the title of the Special. 203, 204, and 205 will all have individual titles.




I hope after the 90 minute special, I hope part II begins


----------



## lilnaruto (Sep 15, 2006)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:
			
		

> I doubt it. The title is true, but the summar by Pazuzu makes it sound like some kind of... Shit.




yea, you are probabaly right....the fillers will NEVER END!!!! SAVE US!!!


----------



## testxxxx (Sep 15, 2006)

lilnaruto said:
			
		

> yea, you are probabaly right....the fillers will NEVER END!!!! SAVE US!!!




Chill out, Fillers are gonna end. come on have a little faith and believe it will hmmm...


----------



## The Pirate King (Sep 15, 2006)

Hello-Navi said:
			
		

> Chill out, Fillers are gonna end. come on have a little faith and believe it will hmmm...



I know, thats what i been trying to say . I hate it when they say fillers will never end


----------



## lilnaruto (Sep 16, 2006)

Nasaki said:
			
		

> I know, thats what i been trying to say . I hate it when they say fillers will never end



im sorry, its just depressing after a whil, you know? ive been waiting for over a year... i guess i should keep optimistic! thanks guys!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 16, 2006)

Naruto is in need of Akatsuki, NOW!


----------



## gokuden553 (Sep 16, 2006)

The fillers have been a let down so far.


----------



## mvlax22 (Sep 17, 2006)

Too bad it couldn't be like Bleach or edit: One Piece fillers.


Here's a comparison.

Canon = Bison Top Sirloin (24.99 for 8oz)

Bleach filler = Beef Tenderloin (12.99 12oz)

One Peice filler = Angus Burger from Burger King. (5.00 or something)

Naruto filler = Dookie.


----------



## Zeig (Sep 17, 2006)

> The fillers have been a let down so far.


I agree. They just aren't as good as the first ones. Like episdoes 198-200 were just let me downs for me. 
I enjoyed 196 though.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 17, 2006)

mvlax22 said:
			
		

> Too bad it couldn't be like Bleach or Naruto fillers.
> 
> 
> Here's a comparison.
> ...


Haha, awesome comparison.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Sep 18, 2006)

Seriously this has to be some kind of world record, yes?

I mean, Inu Yasha had lots of fillers, but the story basically forked from the manga as far as i understand it. Detective Conan does have loads of filler but the story is so episodic that there really is very little difference between filler and canon.

What we're dealing with here is 70+ eps of straight fillers.


----------



## Zoodiack (Sep 18, 2006)

Yo guys.. A lot of people talk about this 90 minute special as Kakashi gaiden.. 
I know that it's not likely to be with rumours and everything.. But come on! Isn't there a slightliest possibility that it might be true? If there is not, explain me wrong..

Quote Gandalf: "There never where much hope, just a fools hope" 
Naruto: "I cannot lose here"
Buffy: "I'm the slayer, trust in me"
Sasuke: "I'm gay"
Donald duck: "Quack!" 
George Bush alias Saruman:"To war!!"
Filler character: " I'm not like you Naruto, you cannot recognize me!"
Naruto "Sure I can"
Filler character: " Well ok then.. you're my best friend!!"
Guy with French accent: "I'm gay too"
Raiga: "Me too"
Maximus: "Are you entertained!!!"
Harry potter: "I cannot find my stick (wand?)"
Sean archer: "should have bought whole your face off little prank"
Little mermaid: "Deep ocenas and stuff"
Uncle scrooge: " You owe me Tsunade" 
Donnie Darko: "I'm a superhero"
Homer: "Mmmm beeer" 
Donald duck: "Quack!"
Dr cox: " Hey Sandy"
Sakura: " I'm a cryout who cries to my enemies without making them any harm".
George Bush: " Fool me once"
Axel Foley" HEHEHEHE"

Seriously.. I'm boored


----------



## Rori (Sep 18, 2006)

No. I think it's some special 'filler' because it's moved to a thursday showing, now.


----------



## Corwin (Sep 19, 2006)

It's probably a long and boring filler... Hopefully with some good animation and cool jutsus at least


----------



## Mojim (Sep 19, 2006)

Yeah 90 minutes of fillers boring moment


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Sep 19, 2006)

Yeah, 90 min of fillers sound like hell...

It's really hard having hope about the fillers ending.  I mean, I know that they will end, but being pounded with them again and again kind of blows.


----------



## G-aara (Sep 19, 2006)

was updated...


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Sep 19, 2006)

G-aara said:
			
		

> was updated...



What was updated on it?


----------



## SuperTyphoon (Sep 19, 2006)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:
			
		

> What was updated on it?


Episodes I think.... though I have no idea what it says...


----------



## Dejablue (Sep 19, 2006)

I have reached the realm of un caring.  I know that eventually they will end.  Until then I have other things to worry about.


----------



## kyutofukumaki (Sep 19, 2006)

I cant wait for them to end for good.


----------



## Fieryblast (Sep 19, 2006)

It is almost over... soon my suffering shall end. There are two paths open to me, pending what happens on the 3-episode special. If that is the last filler (or the true LAST filler is announced to soon arrive within that episode), then like the rest of you, I shall enjoy Naruto as it was meant to be... non-filler. In the (likely) case that Naruto actually continues the filler... I shall no longer follow the Naruto anime series until official confirmation of the filler's end comes.

At that point, I will stop watching anything Naruto-related for about two weeks. From that point, I will probably proceed to read the manga from start to present. If/when the series returns... if it ever goes in to another (long-term) filler in the future, I will immediately refrain from watching and proceed to entertain myself with better alternatives. Just about anything, with the exception of Jetix Naruto dubs, is better than Naruto filler subs.

(On second thought, Jetix Naruto filler dubs probably will be the cause of the Apocalypse.)


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Sep 20, 2006)

Are you still watching the fillers now?  If so you should have ditched a looooooong time ago.  ^_^


----------



## Khamzul (Sep 20, 2006)

Shikamaru got some serious reading skills, finding something in a diary after what? 1-2 seconds?  

Breath (15:30)
(I found it funny atleast, again something obvious that should not have been overlooked.)


----------



## radioactive_granny (Sep 20, 2006)

Khamzul said:
			
		

> Shikamaru got some serious reading skills, finding something in a diary after what? 1-2 seconds?
> 
> 
> Here is a cheap montage some guy made to Whipping Post from Fillmore and goddamn I love Duane Allman on this track (15:30)
> (I found it funny atleast, again something obvious that should not have been overlooked.)



Yeah, that was brilliant. I laughed my ass out. Some of the scenes in the fillers are so stupid that you can't stop laughing.


----------



## Guy (Sep 20, 2006)

can we like boycot or something? i personally think the writers r just sitting back and laffing, honestly id rather have no naruto than shitty naruto. i can imagine the episodes with the manga


----------



## Tmnt_Boy (Sep 20, 2006)

people still watch fillers i thought we all gave up after laughing shino


----------



## Lance_25 (Sep 20, 2006)

I watch the fillers in hope that maybe this episode won't suck nearly as bad as the last.... but ive been wrong everytime... and btw laughing shino made me want to cry what a total abuse of a good character... the last little arc i think has been the best of the filler which is like saying its the best cow patty in the field.... it may be the best but at the end of the day it's still just shite.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 20, 2006)

true dat, this is getting outta fucking hand...END THIS SHIT ALREADY THEY ARE FAR ENOUGH AHEAD GOD DAMNIT!


----------



## Senior_Superboy (Sep 20, 2006)

I guess we will find out. I doubt there's enough chapters, sure there are a lot, but I still don't think there are enough. They will just catch up again and continue making fillers.


----------



## Mojim (Sep 21, 2006)

> Be patient, the fillers could go on for much longer.


That's what i'm afraid of


----------



## Jimnast (Sep 21, 2006)

*OH MY FUCKING GOD NARUTO FILLERS DIEEEEE DIEEEEE DIEEEE NOW DIEEEEEE AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!*


----------



## Mojim (Sep 21, 2006)

^................. you paranoid or something?


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 21, 2006)

*Random complain*


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Sep 21, 2006)

Kyuzo said:
			
		

> *OH MY FUCKING GOD NARUTO FILLERS DIEEEEE DIEEEEE DIEEEE NOW DIEEEEEE AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!*



My thoughts exactally...


----------



## MajesticBeast (Sep 21, 2006)

god i hate filler


----------



## MajesticBeast (Sep 21, 2006)

God made fillers 2 punish us


----------



## Foxcanine (Sep 22, 2006)

fuck the fillers, but i watch all episodes.


----------



## dilbot (Sep 22, 2006)

Kyuzo said:
			
		

> *OH MY FUCKING GOD NARUTO FILLERS DIEEEEE DIEEEEE DIEEEE NOW DIEEEEEE AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!*


\

greeat now i have to bang a random woman again!!!!!!!

hey has anyone ever thought that at the end of the clip show they will announce the official date of fillers ending???


----------



## myle (Sep 23, 2006)

This date is already announced. If you have seen the episode 200 (not the real episode 200 but I funny one from the dattebayo) the you would see it.


----------



## jariroth (Sep 23, 2006)

myle said:
			
		

> This date is already announced. If you have seen the episode 200 (not the real episode 200 but I funny one from the dattebayo) the you would see it.


That's fake. It says 90 minute special is Kakashi gaiden? And at the end of episode preview it shows that the special has nothing to do with Kakashi gaiden. And i think we know if they end when the new opening comes out. 
If the new opening shows Naruto in new clothes, then they end during next season.  
If they don't change, too bad, another season of fillers coming.


----------



## Mojim (Sep 23, 2006)

Foxcanine said:
			
		

> fuck the fillers, but i watch all episodes.


.....................


----------



## MajesticBeast (Sep 23, 2006)

Filler make Bunny crai


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 23, 2006)

Do you guys really cry over the continuation of fillers?


----------



## Key (Sep 24, 2006)

Anybody know where I can download ep201 but not the filler?


----------



## UKNoUraDumbnut2 (Sep 24, 2006)

That is pretty impossible since episode 201 IS filler.

But if you find a way, let me know.


----------



## Arsenalous (Sep 24, 2006)

TheForgotten_Hmongs said:
			
		

> Anybody know where I can download ep201 but not the filler?




what is that guy drinking in you little clip. it looks like something that is flameable. & how did it ignight his shirt on fire.


----------



## tigress00 (Sep 24, 2006)

Personally I don't mind the fillers.  True, they lack the quality the storyline of the manga provided, but they are there for a purpose.  If they stop making the filler episodes, they will probably have to wait a year or two to let the manga finish up enough material to continue the story.  What would end up happening is stop and go of anime.  "One year we air, one year we don't, ect."  Hey if they keep the anime from getting canceled, I'll put up with them and wait.  It will be worth it anyway.  I don't expect Kishimoto-sama to use some of the arcs as canon later in the series.  So I'll take is as meaninless entertainment for the time being.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Being a numbers person, part I was 238 chapters.  Assuming part II will last an approximate same lenght in chapters, from 245 to 324 it's only been only 79 chapters into the time jump.  Therefore, the need to let Kishimoto-sama finish more of the story is still necessary.  I see them waiting for at least chapter 350 to be completed before they start part II.  That is, unless we want to see more fillers once the story for part II is filmed?


----------



## xrockleex (Sep 25, 2006)

OMG FILLERS ARE EVIL


----------



## Sai_What (Sep 25, 2006)

Best filler ever=101.
That's not even part of the long, filler saga, but I though I should throw that out there....

FILLERS SUCK.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Sep 26, 2006)

TheForgotten_Hmongs said:
			
		

> Anybody know where I can download ep201 but not the filler?






what the hell is with this signature. beautifullllllllllllll


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Sep 26, 2006)

Fillers are seriously pissing me off.  I like the manga, but I preffer to watch the anime and I can't with all of this fucking crap....


----------



## waffleninja (Sep 27, 2006)

I talked to a guy who knows someone at Tokyo TV, and he said naruto lost the rights to produce the anime from the manga, which means the filler is all they can make unless they are ever able to get a new contract.  So, in short, the filler is all that is going to be released from now on until people stop watching and the show is cancelled, like what happened to rurouni kenshin.


----------



## kintaro_oe (Sep 27, 2006)

Filleer will haunt us FOREVER..... every anime we watch will show fillers FILLERS and more FILLERS wa


----------



## The Fourth Hokage (Sep 27, 2006)

The fillers are a lot better than the re-runs we get here in the US.


----------



## Elix007xx (Sep 27, 2006)

Is what waffleninja said true?


----------



## dilbot (Sep 27, 2006)

waffleninja said:
			
		

> I talked to a guy who knows someone at Tokyo TV, and he said naruto lost the rights to produce the anime from the manga, which means the filler is all they can make unless they are ever able to get a new contract.  So, in short, the filler is all that is going to be released from now on until people stop watching and the show is cancelled, like what happened to rurouni kenshin.



either your brain is out of order, or your friend is, your proof makes me laugh 

QUOTE "a friend" UNQUOTE

how are we supposed to believe this when they said on the third movie trailer that that was the last movie in part 2????

if what u said was true then movie four would be pretimeskip right?

if what you said is....."true" then im sorry i doubted your friend at tv tokyo....


----------



## mandron (Sep 27, 2006)

dilbot said:
			
		

> either your brain is out of order, or your friend is, your proof makes me laugh
> 
> QUOTE "a friend" UNQUOTE
> 
> ...



you know you "quoted" him saying "friend" even though he never said the word "friend" in his post...? if you're going to be a douche and put down other people, at least know how to use the language properly. that aside...

stupid fillers. ^^


----------



## Mike3584 (Sep 28, 2006)

That statement is so preposterous I'm going to make my first post ever after visiting this forum for years.  Naruto has nothing in common with Kenshin's situation.  Kenshin's manga was already complete and the ratings the anime was bringing in weren't good.  You are either lying or you're unbelievably gullible. 
Also, in the unlikely case that you're not lying, I'm just curious, are you the only one who can see this friend of yours?


----------



## MajesticBeast (Sep 28, 2006)

I know a friend who knows a aunt who knows a friend who knows a guy who knows bum who knows a princess who knows a cousin twice removed who knows a friend who knows a girl who knows a cat who knows a dog who knows a bunny who knows a hamster that is the pet of 1 of teh animators at pierrot studios who said Omg owned bitches


----------



## Moose (Sep 28, 2006)

What a dumb thread. Fillers are fun to watch.


----------



## CrystalCypher (Sep 28, 2006)

Where's the praising thread? Anyway, fillers ONE MORE YEAR!!!


----------



## Sangai (Sep 29, 2006)

you know, fillers arn't so bad, it's when they last like what we at 80+ episodes, 

i for one am done, 

bye naruto episodes im sticking with the manga. at least it doesnt' waiste ALOT of fuckin time.


----------



## Kurosaki Kev (Sep 29, 2006)

Is the fillers covered in the Manga? or is that just pure story line? And why cant some of the fillers be Naruto and Jiraya? considering thats where he is, it would make sense to do one or two episodes on that at least!


----------



## Senior_Superboy (Sep 29, 2006)

Fillers have nothing to do with the manga. They are only showing them so that the manga can get further ahead.


----------



## Almen_e (Sep 29, 2006)

I see that the manga is really far away from the anime now. They should quit these useless filles and start the real story line. We want to see Konoha's Yellow flash and akutsuki !!!!!!!!!

Please End now and bring peace to the naruto fans ....


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 29, 2006)

Y'know somethin that really pisses me off. Fillers wouldn't exist if the fuckin animators would just wait.

Do they always have to start animating a manga as fast as possible? Cuz if they would've let Naruto, or any other manga, be out for much longer, then they could just make strait canon material and the piopularity wouldn't drop or anything. I swear, where the fuck is the logic in those guys?


----------



## Guy (Sep 29, 2006)

Fojos said:
			
		

> DAMN you're selfish. STOP FUCKING DOWNLOADING THE FILLERS IF YOU HATE THEM SO GODDAMN MUCH. Some other people may enjoy it. You're too spoiled, wants everything your way.




#1 who said i downloaded the fillers to begin with douche. #2 no1 enjoys fillers unless they have a mental handicap #3 if you are going to talk about other ppl that do enjoy fillers, considering the fact that ur posting on a thread entitled "the big bad fillers complaining thread" im guessing via majority rule ive got more people on my side.

So if you're gonna bitch about someone just for the sake of bitching then i suggest that you actually make a coherent arguement instead of spouting out random shit that comes into your mind because it makes you sound like a dumbass. and im sure if u took the dick out of your mouth people could understand you better when you bitched at them


----------



## Konoha (Sep 30, 2006)

the manga is so real far


----------



## Konoha (Sep 30, 2006)

500 days since the storyline arc stoped i miss naruto i miss sasuke i miss akatsuki i miss youndaime i miss obito i miss rin and especailly i miss all  pirot or what they call you im so sad that im thinkin' to commit suicide


----------



## Mojim (Sep 30, 2006)

^ Be patient,the time for the anime to continue with part 2 will come eventually ............but no idea when that day will come true tho


----------



## shamansanchez (Sep 30, 2006)

The fillers are still going? Wow... I haven't posted in over a year, and I was kind of hoping I'd be able to pick the anime back up, I kinda miss it...

(My fanclubs all died, too... )


----------



## Mojim (Sep 30, 2006)

^ Unfortunately yes -___-.The fillers are still alive and active .


----------



## Jun'ichi (Oct 1, 2006)

This aren't fillers anymore, they simply have gone over to so called "specials" which contains uninteresting stories, and even reruns...This is a huge insult towards all Naruto animefans.


----------



## ShangDOh (Oct 1, 2006)

Seriously they should just put the anime on hiatus, before the fillers do anymore damage to Naruto's plot.


----------



## homeownage (Oct 3, 2006)

goddamit its still going, omg stupid dattebayo said the 90 min special was kakashi special omg how could they do that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! noooooooooooooooooo
omg omg omg its like prime time for fillers to end , i wouldnt mind the fillers as long as they give us a nice story line or some nice fighting scenes


----------



## homeownage (Oct 3, 2006)

dilbot said:
			
		

> omgz fillers are gonna end on ep 226! nope jk itll be longer than that...



OMGZOR THATS GOING TO HAPPEN LOL- 5 months later and it looks like its going to end at 226 or even longer!!!!!!!!! omg omg omg omg


----------



## Mike3584 (Oct 4, 2006)

Why even guess when the fillers will end at this point?  
On another note, I think naruto should have just went on hiatous in the first place.  It would have stopped on an extremely high note leaving the audience hungry for more. With the ridiculous length of the fillers it's like the show is just digging a hole for itself, it seems to me that people who aren't as into the show are probably just going to forget about it, or become totally apathetic.  But it's too late now, it wouldn't even make sense for the show to go on hiatous anymore, they've been doing shitty fillers for well over a year now so they might as well keep it up.  As of now I'm rewatching the series with a friend of mine who isn't even really an anime fan, but he's loving it.  If the series hasn't resumed with canon by the time we're caught up I'm probably going to twist my own head off my body.


----------



## neko-sennin (Oct 4, 2006)

*First. Fanfic. Ever. (Naruto "Filler" Era Story)*

Here, folks. Give this a try. It couldn't possibly be any worse than the anime fillers.

I've been working on it off and on all summer, and just finished my first fanfic ever, and just posted Part One.

Here's the link:

Otoboku Preview 02 [Koohii]

Enjoy!


----------



## Jun'ichi (Oct 4, 2006)

I watched all fillers, and honestly, some are not as bad as others, but ALL the fillers can not reach the level of the actual storyline. There where never fillers in a series which I considered a win for a long running series except for "One Piece". The anime had some nice fillers before and after Alabasta.


----------



## root (Oct 4, 2006)

... They didnt wait with part I till the manga was past the Naruto-Sasuke fight... so that makes your argument a bit empty.

It's more likely they'll stick fillers between every arc, rather than wait for all of part II to be finished.

anyway, since this is the filler complaining thread: Fillers suck! especially that last one.


----------



## Mike3584 (Oct 4, 2006)

But that's the shitty thing, since it's filler they can't reveal any unanswered questions about any character's past that are actually relevant to anything in the story. I really think (and hope), the reason they're doing such an unbelievably long filler stint is because they never want to have to do it again, but then again they may not even know how long the series is going to last.


----------



## dilbot (Oct 4, 2006)

omg they already set a date that the filler would end on movie 4... there is an end to filler, dont worry


----------



## Mike3584 (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm not saying you're wrong, I've also heard that movie 3 would be the last naruto part 1 movie, but there have been many other rumors concering when the fillers will end too. I also don't really want that to be true because that would mean no new naruto since August. 
Also, I don't know if it seems like I was implying the fillers will never end, I'm sure they will.  I'm just saying speculation is basically, at this point, is pointless.


----------



## Monna (Oct 4, 2006)

Fillers are for dinosaurs


----------



## Senior_Superboy (Oct 4, 2006)

dragonbattousai said:
			
		

> Where did you read that?  Source?
> 
> Considering Bleach is coming out of fillers thanks to the new Opening, I think Naruto will too since they are both made by the same animation studio.  It really just depends on the OP/ED tomorrow.



I think he/she is asuming that's the case since in the movie 3 trailer it states it's the last movie on part one. That's probably where the person got the info.


----------



## dummy plug (Oct 4, 2006)

ok il pour all my anger at the fillers...fuck dat shit...i hate d filler wer in iruka's friend turned traitor and tiger...fuck it lol...


----------



## Mike3584 (Oct 4, 2006)

This is a random thought, but if you assume an episode of the anime covers 2 manga chapters (i know that's rough but bear with me), the naruto anime could do about 60 episodes right now before it caught up to the manga again. This calculation doesn't account for the filler episodes from episode 1 to episode 135 or whereever the cannon ended.


----------



## neko-sennin (Oct 5, 2006)

Ran said:
			
		

> It would have been better if they had tried to go into the past more, explain the backgrounds of the genin characters, (for example the Hyuuga, and their history) instead making up bad mission with even worse villains.



Bloody brilliant. It makes me wish I'd thought of it. If this filler crap goes on past this upcoming 90-minute special, then we need somebody who can write in Japanese to suggest it to them. If Kishimoto would scribble down some non-spoiler ideas for it, we might just have a recipe for FUN filler episodes.



			
				Mike3584 said:
			
		

> I really think (and hope), the reason they're doing such an unbelievably long filler stint is because they never want to have to do it again, but then again they may not even know how long the series is going to last.



That, and so far they really have no choice. No spoilers, but those who've read Part II so far know that the timeframe of events has left no room for fillers anywhere, certainly not at least until the present story arc is done.



			
				dragonbattousai said:
			
		

> I would also rather see fillers taking place during Part II, because Part I is boring now and with the timeskip, we can see some new action for once.



A wonderful thought, but so far implausible, for the above-mentioned reason.


----------



## Jun'ichi (Oct 5, 2006)

Mike3584 said:
			
		

> But that's the shitty thing, since it's filler they can't reveal any unanswered questions about any character's past that are actually relevant to anything in the story. I really think (and hope), the reason they're doing such an unbelievably long filler stint is because they never want to have to do it again, but then again they may not even know how long the series is going to last.



That depends really, on how much the studio is consulting the original artist. I am sure kishimoto has his ties with the studio, and is keeping an eye over the anime.
I mean let's face is, 1 year of fillers would have been the perfect way to wrap up all the old stories, to make a fresh start after the timeskip.
They could have done so many themes with that, but instead of that they only did that once, revealing a little bit of Anko's past, and besides from the lame villains in that one, the parts about Anko where really interesting. There was so much to tell like:

- About the Hyuuga clan (about Hanabi for example)
- We never even saw the Aburame clan and Shino's Dad again
- The fourth Hokage in action.
- Did we ever saw Sakura's parents ?
- The history of the old formation of Inoshikachou,
- Shika's Dad and mom
- Ino's flowershop
- Orochimaru back in the Akatsuki ( I bet a lot of you would have found this interesting O_O)
- Asuma and his time with the special 12 ninja defense force
- Kakashi's time in Anbu
- The background of the 7 mist swordmen (they only where showing us Raiga, but they could have gone in the past with Zabuza and Kisame along with it, from which you can only see a glimps when Raiga attacks Ranmaru's village)
- A story about the first Hokage and the first brick of Konoha
- A background on the advisors of the 3rd.
- A sannin kid story.
- Something SOMETHING about Kurenai
- Gai as a kid, maye together with Genma or Kakashi (would have been more hilarious than stuff like Lee's Dojo @_@)
etcetcetc.

I am not saying they need to be explained, but even without explaining you could have deepend out ties and relationships from pre-timeskip, and with the beginning of Kakashi gaiden (which would have made a wonderfull line into post timeskip, considering the dive into people's pasts) 

Instead of this it was really ALL about Naruto, which in my eyes now has become almost the most uninteresting character of the story. I mean all these fillers where a repeating stroke on what already had happened in the series, and it's just such a waste on airing time for a good anime series.


----------



## Mike3584 (Oct 5, 2006)

I don't disagree with what you're saying. What you're talking about would be a lot more interesting than the awful filler that there's been thus far.  But I think that's the problem.  They aren't going to divulge anything that's actually important about any of the important characters in filler. Why would Kishimoto allow it when he could use it in actual canon?


----------



## Jun'ichi (Oct 5, 2006)

Mike3584 said:
			
		

> I don't disagree with what you're saying. What you're talking about would be a lot more interesting than the awful filler that there's been thus far.  But I think that's the problem.  They aren't going to divulge anything that's actually important about any of the important characters in filler. Why would Kishimoto allow it when he could use it in actual canon?



Good question.
My guess is (I don't know for sure) is that people simply are not waiting for a gaiden story in this stage of the Naruto series. Post timeskip has enough of interesting things and questions open for their(the Characters) future, without looking back on the past.
In my mind one could have made these gaiden stories to wrap things up along with part 1 of the Naruto saga. Why would Kishimoto do it, because it would be  bad timing to dish up any other gaiden stories at this time (Like Gai's childhood, or Sakura's parents or something.)

The only gaiden story that would matters is Naruto's and his ties with Yondaime (storywise). It is because of this reason that I believe that it was a mistake to take on useless missions between the characters.


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Oct 5, 2006)

It's getting ridiculous now, the filler episodes haven't ended of years now... I'm loosing all hope in the series.


----------



## Arsenalous (Oct 5, 2006)

One thing i liked to see explored more is  itachi's role in killing his clan. i mean we saw what happened in sauske's past. but i would like  the creators to epxlore more into itachi;s psyc a little more.

him saying that it was to see what he was capapble of or to measure his capacity didn't sell as an awsner to me. i need a little bit more info than that.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Oct 6, 2006)

Arsenalous said:
			
		

> One thing i liked to see explored more is  itachi's role in killing his clan. i mean we saw what happened in sauske's past. but i would like  the creators to epxlore more into itachi;s psyc a little more.
> 
> him saying that it was to see what he was capapble of or to measure his capacity didn't sell as an awsner to me. i need a little bit more info than that.



Well so do I, but thats not gonna be addressed in the fillers at all.

Fillers suck.


----------



## Arsenalous (Oct 6, 2006)

yeah  your right, maybe in the main storyline they will touch up on it.


----------



## Catterix (Oct 6, 2006)

I think the only thing we can say about these lovely filler story plots is that...

The idea of them is just far too logical for the filler writers! 

They want to make us suffer! You hear?! SUFFERR!!!


----------



## koao (Oct 8, 2006)

Naruto in the new ending is bringing sexy back!
(spoiler clothes)

(cough another sign than that blatant ad on the movie)


----------



## Predator (Oct 8, 2006)

fucking fillers... I hate them.... someone pm me when we get back to canon.
fillers are shit


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 8, 2006)

God..I'm getting sick of them..God Damnit..I hope it ends either 209/210. 73 fucking fillers is LONG enough!


----------



## litl_x (Oct 8, 2006)

???? I wonder?? Are fillers like people??? If I ignore them will they go away???


----------



## Shirosaki Isshin (Oct 8, 2006)

it sux that we even have to wait for the fillers. damn u filler-team


----------



## stormrage (Oct 8, 2006)

It will be a new jutsu like "One thousand years of pain" but much stronger  
"ONE THOUSAND YEARS OF FILLERS!!!!!" 1 HIT K.O.


----------



## sappyswami (Oct 9, 2006)

Instead of filler, I'm to the point where I would rather them have some sort of Hampster Dance type thing, but with random music and Naruto characters. Probably would be more interesting.

I mean, sheesh! They ended the Genou arc with this perfect "END OF FILLER" screen, and then... oh look, more! =/


----------



## zrahl7 (Oct 9, 2006)

I  wonder if theyre gonna make the people who watched dubbed go through this or if they'll take pity and skip the fillers.


----------



## Ignatiusiggy (Oct 9, 2006)

Why? Why do you tease and pick at my Naruto addiction by hinting the fillers are over when they are ever eternal. I stayed awake to finish Naruto 202-204 (More Dumb Filler Crap) hoping any secong Saskue would jump out of a bush, but alas the Fillers are ever eternal.


----------



## remy1776 (Oct 9, 2006)

The fillers aren't "eternal", otherwise they wouldn't have stated at the end of the 3rd naruto movie that the movie was the end of Part 1(aka end of filler).

I want to believe that the filler arc will last till about 109 or 110...or hell, i'd even be happy if they finished out the season with filler so long as they immediately went to Kakashi Gaiden and then Part II in the next season.


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 9, 2006)

Ignatiusiggy said:
			
		

> Why? Why do you tease and pick at my Naruto addiction by hinting the fillers are over when they are ever eternal. I stayed awake to finish Naruto 202-204 (More Dumb Filler Crap) hoping any secong Saskue would jump out of a bush, but alas the Fillers are ever eternal.



i can tell u that the day that the fillers ended there will be ALOT of threads saying they ended...NOBODY has said they ended yet


----------



## Futagokage (Oct 9, 2006)

As my point of view, 4 of the worst troubles about Naruto's Fillers was:

1) The characters: It's only my Feel, or most characters were dramatically exaggerated, In the Tony Tiger Arc, Naruto and Iruka were 120% more stupid and Naive that the standard Naruto and Iruka, Jiraiya is more perverted and easygoing and less heroic (Thankfully, he only appears in very few fillers).

2) Orochimaru's as the primordial evil: Yes, I know that he is bad, but, He really have to be behind all evil in the fillers? In the Tony Tiger Arc, Mizuki could be a stand alone hungry power Chunnin, or he could be in alliance with a rival clan (Even better, a Filler clan that hate Konoha and coul be reused in another Fillers), But NOOOO, it has to be Orochimaru, if this keeps, orochimaru is going to be behind the Akatsuki!!!.

3) Too Much Naruto: Is this really Necessary? If Naruto appeared in at least 3 less fillers, we will not be so tired of him, He was really necessary in the bug hunt arc?.

4)Fear: The fillers are not an outsourcing, they are the same studio, so What does they fear? They could give Naruto a Filler jutsu, so Rasengan could kept its dignity, and the filler jutsu could be reused in the future (to extend fighting secenes). 

Have you read it Ran's list above? is great, a simple but yet interesting list of ideas, I like fillers that are so good that appear as part of the series.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Oct 9, 2006)

neko-sennin said:
			
		

> That, and so far they really have no choice. No spoilers, but those who've read Part II so far know that the timeframe of events has left no room for fillers anywhere, certainly not at least until the present story arc is done.



ERROR. ERROR.

Minor manga spoilers

*Spoiler*: __ 



After the first arc they're given the date for the meeting with the spy on the bridge. This date can be changed to allow for a filler arc in between




Minor manga spoilers

*Spoiler*: __ 



After the second arc there's a mission mentioned. However we don't get to see this mission. This could be made into another filler arc


----------



## MajesticBeast (Oct 9, 2006)

GODDAMN YOU FILLERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tron (Oct 9, 2006)

bastard children and their fillers. this crap is gay, why dont they take after bleach and make a decent filler arc.


----------



## Futagokage (Oct 9, 2006)

Or after One Piece, Saint Seiya, and almost all Toei Series fillers.


----------



## Mike3584 (Oct 9, 2006)

> ) The characters: It's only my Feel, or most characters were dramatically exaggerated, In the Tony Tiger Arc, Naruto and Iruka were 120% more stupid and Naive that the standard Naruto and Iruka, Jiraiya is more perverted and easygoing and less heroic (Thankfully, he only appears in very few fillers).



I totally agree, I had the same problem with the dragon ball z filler. During that whole garlic jr. filler arc everyone seemed far too weak. It seemed like bleach had the same problem as well, though I gave up on bleach filler after a few weeks of the bounto arc.


----------



## legan (Oct 10, 2006)

Are the fillers done yet?


----------



## FrostXian (Oct 10, 2006)

Legan said:
			
		

> Are the fillers done yet?


Never.........


----------



## legan (Oct 10, 2006)

Damn =/

Back to not downloading Bleach and Naruto for a while then.


----------



## Khamzul (Oct 10, 2006)

Well now they are screwing up Kurenai aswell. She where at the defensive and got hurt against a guy that Naruto took down in one hit? Hmm... Better with 30 minutes with a black screen in my opinion. 

Anyway, hopefully they will end soon. And part 2 got some places that can be made much longer than they are in the manga.. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Naruto's new training (simular to Rasengan training in part 1), their stay in Hidden sand and the return to konoha.


 ..Which makes me believe they can keep Naruto non filler for quite a bit after timeskip.


----------



## Mojim (Oct 10, 2006)

Tron said:
			
		

> bastard children and their fillers. this crap is gay, why dont they take after bleach and make a decent filler arc.


Because the animators (fillers) for Naruto are bunch of crap retards!! 
They don't know the word *decent* means


----------



## FlaxSeed (Oct 10, 2006)

You have to admit, approx. 70 episodes of filler (No progression at all. Be it character/story/or otherwise.) in a row is a bit much. I can't enjoy filler because I just know it doesn't lead anywhere. And a few seconds of well animated action definitely doesn't cut it. 

But does anyone know the reason behind the filler? I've heard a few things, but the current is improving the manga's sales. Is that what they're trying to do? 

Heh, and that part 2 tease in the opening/ending was there just to bug everyone. lol..


----------



## Mojim (Oct 10, 2006)

Futagokage said:
			
		

> Let "decent" alone, if at least they know what is Naruto and read the manga, maybe he could have a slight idea about how should the fillers should look like.


Then,that means they don't read Naruto or know what is Naruto about 
Jeez,how could they let the animators work over there


----------



## Sai_What (Oct 10, 2006)

END FILLERS!!! DIE. PLEASE STOP AT 209!!! DON'T LET JUST BE ANOTHER RUMOR> AHHH


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 10, 2006)

Man the fillers just get worse and worse! Argh..the characters are 100% stupider and over exagerrated than normal.  202-204 was just a waste of time...and Naruto was like over powerful when he knocked out that guy with one hit.  SCREW THE FILLERS!


----------



## DeVeAn (Oct 11, 2006)

When are the real deal episodes comin!!! I thought there was a Kakashi Gaiden special thing and then the real eps.? What is goin on????


----------



## RadishMan (Oct 11, 2006)

I am not getting my hopes up for KG. I remember when ANN originally had 200 as it. I was so ecstatic, but now I don't care. I'll read the manga, but I will be happy once they arrive. I don't expect it till the 2 1/2 year mark...


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 11, 2006)

RadishMan said:
			
		

> I am not getting my hopes up for KG. I remember when ANN originally had 200 as it. I was so ecstatic, but now I don't care. I'll read the manga, but I will be happy once they arrive. I don't expect it till the 2 1/2 year mark...



thats why u never trust ANN


----------



## HaremWarrior (Oct 11, 2006)

OMW!!! How I detest fillers. Iv stopped watching the anime because of them. Story is bad, art is bad, their FACE is bad. I'm so happy that they are coming to an end


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Oct 11, 2006)

So is there any new word on the whole fillers ending thing?


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 11, 2006)

FireNinja7 said:
			
		

> So is there any new word on the whole fillers ending thing?



none yet....i wish that there was. there is the timeskip naruto in the ED song


----------



## Gamegene (Oct 11, 2006)

everything in the fillers are cheesy

    the only fillers i like are episodes 101 for funniest and episode 163-173 because in episodes 163-173 it shows orochimaru and sasuke during the 3 year period and it shows what happened to Anko my favorite character


   the rest of it is just a bunch of


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Oct 12, 2006)

This is my take on exactly what happened:
When Pierrot first started the fillers their original plan was to end them in spring and then "pad" part 2 with a few filler arcs here and there. When they got a bit into the filler-fest they realized the ratings had not fallen as much as they expected so they figured they could keep going on with fillers beyond the planned ending date.


----------



## Xell (Oct 12, 2006)

HaremWarrior said:
			
		

> OMW!!! How I detest fillers. Iv stopped watching the anime because of them. Story is bad, art is bad, their FACE is bad. I'm so happy that they are coming to an end



Where'd you hear they were coming to an end? We still have another 3 years.. Didn't you know?


----------



## Merryck (Oct 12, 2006)

Xell said:
			
		

> Where'd you hear they were coming to an end? We still have another 3 years.. Didn't you know?



Ah, they shortened it to three? I had heard they were on the ten-year plan...

The new OMV had me excited. The scenes from the time-lapsed Naruto and company made me think, if only briefly, that my continuing support of the series was finally paying off. Alas, I am again left wanting...


----------



## buramu (Oct 12, 2006)

I am certain this won't happen, but sometimes I wake up screaming with the thought that the fillers will never end, and that's that.   Maaaan I hope they end.


----------



## mangekyou power:tsukuyomi (Oct 12, 2006)

i still think we have another filler season, this few secs of timeskip naruto in end doesn't mean a bloody thing


----------



## Mike3584 (Oct 12, 2006)

Damn that new ending. It's like keeping a teet just out a hungry infant's reach.


----------



## Tenku (Oct 12, 2006)

See you all in a year.  (that's when the fillers end)


----------



## buramu (Oct 12, 2006)

I really wonder sometimes if the producers ever wonder about their fan base.  Little kids who watch the show in Japan don't read the manga, so they're gonna watch the anime no matter what, but the hardcore fans that have been with the show since the beginning; if we all just stopped watching, would that even matter.  Also, I wonder what's gonna happen when the dubbed show gets to the fillers.  I honestly have no idea where they are no episode-wise, but I'd be curious to see if people even notice the quality of the show rapidly declining at that point.  I wonder if Japan has anything like Nielson Ratings, and if so, I'd like to see a comparrison of who was watching in the beginning, the peak of the last "real" storyline, and now.


----------



## Arsenalous (Oct 12, 2006)

buramu said:
			
		

> I really wonder sometimes if the producers ever wonder about their fan base.  Little kids who watch the show in Japan don't read the manga, so they're gonna watch the anime no matter what, but the hardcore fans that have been with the show since the beginning; if we all just stopped watching, would that even matter.  Also, I wonder what's gonna happen when the dubbed show gets to the fillers.  I honestly have no idea where they are no episode-wise, but I'd be curious to see if people even notice the quality of the show rapidly declining at that point.  I wonder if Japan has anything like Nielson Ratings, and if so, I'd like to see a comparrison of who was watching in the beginning, the peak of the last "real" storyline, and now.



they do, as i stated 2 or 3 times already, i bet you thier are people over in japan who read the manga & watch epsidoes off the computer like we do. not everbody in japan sits in their homes & watches it off of tv, 

some do but others don't. i think it would have some affect if we all stopped watching. i don't know about a huge impact,  but  i do know it will do some damage.

the dub is at episode 53 or 54. & i think they might justs skip all the fillers, since they really don't make sense. & contribute nothing to the storyline.
i think they do see the shows quality declining, becuase of what the new OP implies & the new ED with the naruto 2 timeskip outfit.

that implies that thier defiently planing on ending the fillers soon.


----------



## buramu (Oct 12, 2006)

Arsenalous said:
			
		

> the dub is at episode 53 or 54. & i think they might justs skip all the fillers, since they really don't make sense. & contribute nothing to the storyline.
> i think they do see the shows quality declining, becuase of what the new OP implies & the new ED with the naruto 2 timeskip outfit.
> 
> that implies that thier defiently planing on ending the fillers soon.


 That would be sweet if they skipped the fillers in America; how lucky for that blissfully ignorant fan base of non-computer-savvy teens who only know the dubs.  However, I'm jaded into thinking that money prevails and skipping a year of episodes (even if they are poor quality) would take away from total profits.  Hmm...  I hope what you're saying is true.

And all of this is simply musing.  I don't have a solid opinion either way besides wanting the fillers to end.


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 12, 2006)

buramu said:
			
		

> That would be sweet if they skipped the fillers in America; how lucky for that blissfully ignorant fan base of non-computer-savvy teens who only know the dubs.  However, I'm jaded into thinking that money prevails and skipping a year of episodes (even if they are poor quality) would take away from total profits.  Hmm...  I hope what you're saying is true.
> 
> And all of this is simply musing.  I don't have a solid opinion either way besides wanting the fillers to end.


Have they ever done that before to any other anime? I think it'd be awesome if they just skipped all the fillers from episode 135, though I'd miss the InoXNaru filler...funny as Hell.


----------



## buramu (Oct 12, 2006)

I don't think I've ever heard of an anime not dubbing all the episodes, but you never know....


----------



## spirit of the nine-tails (Oct 12, 2006)

i hate when a good anime stops airing for no reason ex: Air Gear Tenchi Tenje i hate that!


----------



## RadishMan (Oct 12, 2006)

buramu said:
			
		

> I don't think I've ever heard of an anime not dubbing all the episodes, but you never know....


Cardcaptors? 4kids? But I guess techncially we don't consider it anime...


----------



## jjc (Oct 13, 2006)

There is no way the dubbers are going to skip these episodes. Look at us, we can't stand fillers and we watch them anyway. Dubbing the fillers means big $$$.


----------



## kal20 (Oct 13, 2006)

The filler episodes are just so crap, they just continue to make naruto look like a complete dope and loser to the extent that I get really annoyed and just really hate him. I mean as a main character he was all ready border lining on just being a side character, not to mention he's as dumb as the pig but there was always a hint of potential that might just make him interesting.

The filler episodes just made me lose that hint of interest as all he's doing is repeating the same moves over and over and to make things worst, its spoiling certain parts that cut into the manga.

If they were going to drag out the fillers for such a long time and for so many episodes they should have just done an alternate naruto universe like what they did with the anime Tenchi muyo, then whatever they did wouldn't matter and can be written off.

Lets hope that by the time the fillers have ended, my interest would still be there.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Oct 13, 2006)

I fucking hate the fillers.


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 13, 2006)

i really think that our words arent going to convince a 6 yr old to stop watching the fillers of american naruto...it just wont work


----------



## Mike3584 (Oct 13, 2006)

Fillers get skipped all the time in dubbed anime.  Wolf's rain skipped all the re-cap filler episodes and the beginning of dragon ball gt wasn't shown until cartoon network did some type of "lost episodes" run. Naruto filler however is another story, it's so long. Who knows what's going to happen with it.


----------



## Scarface 950 (Oct 13, 2006)

I dont like fillers as much as the next guy but we can't do anything about it. The only thing we can really do is just *hope* they end soon.


----------



## aaasss (Oct 13, 2006)

meh, getting very, very irritating now, 205 another filler, :'(


----------



## KonohaPrincess (Oct 14, 2006)

The only fillers I liked:
+ The one where they tried to make Shino laugh (hearing that boy laugh was the funniest thing ever!)
+ and the last one before the Kurenai one when they had all of the Rookie 8 spotlighted on the show. I missed seeing them all together.

None of the others really stood out to me as much. 
Hope they end soon =)


----------



## Deidara (Oct 14, 2006)

DAMN PSEUDO-FUCK FILLERS. They are RETARTED, BORING and just
ARGH.


----------



## Slicer (Oct 14, 2006)

It's amazing these fillers are still going on. I hope they end before 2007.


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 14, 2006)

The only fillers I liked was the Onba one and the InoNaru one..does anyone remember what episodes they were?


----------



## Catterix (Oct 14, 2006)

Mike3584 said:


> Fillers get skipped all the time in dubbed anime.  Wolf's rain skipped all the re-cap filler episodes and the beginning of dragon ball gt wasn't shown until cartoon network did some type of "lost episodes" run. Naruto filler however is another story, it's so long. Who knows what's going to happen with it.



Nah, Wolf's Rain dubbed the episodes, they just weren't broadcasted because they were unnecessary. And FUNididn't skip filler episodes on GT - GT *is* "filler"!! 

What FUNi did was just cut out all "boring" episodes because they knew that GT didn't have a good reception, so they wanted to cut to the more interesting battles rather than have the humour. Plus, by releasing extra episodes later made more money 

And quite often, Fillers are dubbed but are either released seperately or are shortened. But more often than not, the fillers are left there, because they are within canon of the show in terms of the US reception. Its just that if VIZ don't cut them out for Naruto - they're are going to lose *loads* of viewers because US viewers are much more picky and whiny and bitchy than Japanese viewers (The fact this thread exists is a testament to that ). Becuase obviously, normally a filler arc is anywhere between 1 to 20 eps most. None that have had this success in the US have had this many fillers. 80 episodes and counting. That's more than most canon episodes in animes!


----------



## Mike3584 (Oct 14, 2006)

Yeah, I should have been more clear about the Wolf's Rain thing, but the GT statement is a matter of opinon.  Don't get me wrong, GT blew, but I wouldn't call it filler. 
I wouldn't be surprised either way if the filler was or wasn't broadcast. I would however, be surprised if they didn't dub the filler at all.  Naruto is a big franchise and if kids realized down the road that they were missing out on episodes, at least some of those kids would purchase the japanese episodes and that would mean Viz is just missing out on money.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Oct 14, 2006)

Mike3584 said:


> Yeah, I should have been more clear about the Wolf's Rain thing, but the GT statement is a matter of opinon.  Don't get me wrong, GT blew, but I wouldn't call it filler.


Actually, I believe GT was all filler.  I don't know it first-hand, but I remember hearing that GT was anime-only, and none of it was in the manga...therefore, the entire thing would technically be filler.
I could be wrong, though...


----------



## gokuden553 (Oct 14, 2006)

Gt was all filler, and so was some of Inuyasha.


----------



## jayse (Oct 14, 2006)

IndigoSkies said:


> Actually, I believe GT was all filler.  I don't know it first-hand, but I remember hearing that GT was anime-only, and none of it was in the manga...therefore, the entire thing would technically be filler.
> I could be wrong, though...



it was just crap. i wouldn't consider it filler as it wasn't following manga, it was its own cartoon. it's like calling sesame street filler because it had no manga.


----------



## Senior_Superboy (Oct 14, 2006)

jayse said:


> it was just crap. i wouldn't consider it filler as it wasn't following manga, it was its own cartoon. it's like calling sesame street filler because it had no manga.



Yeah, DBGT was its own thing. Akira Toriyama did both DB and DBZ, but he did not do DBGT, he only did the artwork for it.


----------



## narutosushi (Oct 14, 2006)

One piece is about to go into fillers since it's only about 10 episodes away from the manga


----------



## Hoshigaki (Oct 15, 2006)

in fullmetal alchemist the anime is finished but manga has yet to finish. why cant they do the same with naruto and one piece and let the anime just catch up?


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 15, 2006)

Do you want the Naruto anime adaptation to end up like FMA?


----------



## DeepCut (Oct 15, 2006)

For those who hate fillers:
Simpy FTFF! Whats FFTF? Its simple, really:

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Fuck The Fucking Fillers!




No more getting angy at fillers, just use FTFF .


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Oct 15, 2006)

dannihm said:


> in fullmetal alchemist the anime is finished but manga has yet to finish. why cant they do the same with naruto and one piece and let the anime just catch up?



They can't, because they base the anime ON THE MANGA. If the anime gets ahead of the manga they will have to make up their own storyline.


----------



## patz (Oct 15, 2006)

Seriously, they should end the filler now. I actually don't care about anime. I just want to plat all Naruto part 2 characters on the game.


----------



## gokuden553 (Oct 15, 2006)

This last arc should end the fillers hopefully ^^;


----------



## AoiEtoile (Oct 15, 2006)

*Meh!*



gokuden553 said:


> This last arc should end the fillers hopefully ^^;



Something tells me they will be ending it soon... 

but at this rate it may go on for a long, long, long time. 

We just have to wait and see.


----------



## Senior_Superboy (Oct 15, 2006)

According to the latest episode titles, I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## gokuden553 (Oct 15, 2006)

Gahh you're right, why must we suffer like this


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Oct 15, 2006)

I just thought of something. We have 74 eps of confirmed filler at this point. That means four episodes left until 78 episodes which is the third full season of filler if you count each season as 26 episodes...


----------



## AoiEtoile (Oct 15, 2006)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> I just thought of something. We have 74 eps of confirmed filler at this point. That means four episodes left until 78 episodes which is the third full season of filler if you count each season as 26 episodes...



Why does that matter???


----------



## Arsenalous (Oct 15, 2006)

cause that gives hope that fillers will end sooner than we think.


----------



## gokuden553 (Oct 15, 2006)

The ending could bring us hope.


----------



## UKNoUraDumbnut2 (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm positive that the new season will be the last filler season, due to what we see in the new ending.

Sigh, then again, I was pretty positive about 208 being the last filler ep.  I at least hope there will be either no Part 2 filler or the filler won't suck, because it will annoy me if somehow Part 2 Naruto is dumber than Part 1 Naruto (you KNOW it'll happen if the same people make Part 2 filler).


----------



## dilbot (Oct 15, 2006)

209 is confirmed to be filler i think... another season or 2 of fillers and im sure part 2 will come, definately b4 2008


----------



## Mike3584 (Oct 15, 2006)

I hope your (logical) postulation that the fillers will be ending after the third season of filler is right.  I can't handle going to boards every day just to read naruto gossip for too much longer.


----------



## Knivesx2004 (Oct 15, 2006)

dilbot said:


> 209 is confirmed to be filler i think... another season or 2 of fillers and im sure part 2 will come, definately b4 2008



It better be before 2008, ahh but what do I care, by the time it does come out, the manga will be soooo much farther.


----------



## gokuden553 (Oct 15, 2006)

dilbot said:


> 209 is confirmed to be filler i think... another season or 2 of fillers and im sure part 2 will come, definately b4 2008



Hmm too long for my taste, and I'll have a bunch of RMVB filler episodes on over 50 CD-R disks


----------



## gokuden553 (Oct 16, 2006)

Good point you have their Zoodiack


----------



## Futagokage (Oct 16, 2006)

Yes, I hate fillers too, but even if we all stop downloading it, it will continue, because they do not win anything from us, they win from the japanese who still see the fillers, and even if they raiting go down, I do not see they care a lot about it, and complaining is good for health.


----------



## KUREIGU (Oct 16, 2006)

i havent watched naruto since febuary, i watched one of the latest episodes er 202 i think .... the last one i watched before that was when jiriya naruto and sakura went to the sound country ... i can't believe the fillers are still going ...


----------



## Zoodiack (Oct 16, 2006)

I'd say that they win the global reputation and global networth from us.. Such things like that nickelodeon has bougth the series and others too.. (Were they named jitex?).. That's worth a lot I reckon.. And the global manga production must come from this.. If this company is as greedy as everyone says cash goes with popularity.. So the fact is that if everyone stopped watching they would do something. Basta! Pasta! Shees and bacon!  

I just want to see something not made for seven year olds.. I want to see something for a nerd such as me with new mythical ninjatechniques, dark characters, evil bastards sacrificing everything in their way even family to get power and such stuff.. Think the filler producers hav the wrong idéa what the interest in naruto was based on. Not some babyboppy stories about some weaklings who naruto recognizes but the dark and complex stories of odd characters! 

I agree.. complaining is good for your health


----------



## Futagokage (Oct 16, 2006)

Zoodiack said:
			
		

> I just want to see something not made for seven year olds.. I want to see something for a nerd such as me with new mythical ninjatechniques, dark characters, evil bastards sacrificing everything in their way even family to get power and such stuff.. Think the filler producers hav the wrong idéa what the interest in naruto was based on. Not some babyboppy stories about some weaklings who naruto recognizes but the dark and complex stories of odd characters!



Fillers are a need, we all know that (and if you did not, i am telling you), It's impossible to keep drawing a manga and at the same time making an episode (only Toei can, and that sometimes).

The point (that is expressed along all 130 pages) That Zoodoack points precisly, Is the Content of the fillers. They are naive, dumb, make most character look that extreme versions of theirselves, and make you wish that Naruto dissapeared (the character).

As an example, the Tony Tiger Arc, it was a good idea, the return of Mizuki seems interesting, but of course, it has the terrible points who ruined this changes would make the arc a lot better:

1) Along with Asuma and Kurenai, a mountain of criminals in the floor, so they do not appear as weakling.
2) The source of the brothers explained and different fron tsunades, also they should be beaten by Shikamaru's group instead of just stoping them for who knows what reason.
3) Mizuki were a solo agent or that his reasons were to give the scroll to another nation, Orochimaru as the source of all evil in universe is Lame.
4) Iruka less naive(stupid).
5) Jiroubou, yes, do you remamber him, the weakest of sound 5, well his cursed level 2 was just a red version of himself with long hair and cool eyes, Riiping that off instead of giving free sponsor to Kellogs were a better option.

That arte just some ideas.


----------



## gokuden553 (Oct 16, 2006)

Dragon Ball Z had a few fillers but not, so endless that it would make the series boring.


----------



## Trippy (Oct 16, 2006)

gokuden553 said:


> Dragon Ball Z had a few fillers but not, so endless that it would make the series boring.



yea they only wasted 3 episodes powering up, only to have a fight for 2 minutes, then more powering up not that i dont like dragonball Z, was my first anime i watched, and loved.

naruto fillers are awsome, why does everyone have to complain


----------



## Senior_Superboy (Oct 16, 2006)

People complain because they wan't to see more canon material.


----------



## gokuden553 (Oct 16, 2006)

Good point you just mentioned calinz


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Oct 16, 2006)

If we knew anything about when Kakashi Gaiden was starting, this forum would be flooded with posts about it.
They've done about 70 episodes so far...hopefully they won't hit 100.  D=


----------



## RadishMan (Oct 17, 2006)

gokuden553 said:


> Dragon Ball Z had a few fillers but not, so endless that it would make the series boring.



DB's fillers were actually pretty fun. How anyone can hate Goku and Piccolo learning to drive is beyond me. And although I never read the manga, someone told me that the Otherworld Tournament was filler. :amazed


----------



## Mike3584 (Oct 17, 2006)

A silly filler now and then can definately be a good thing.  I don't read the bleach manga but the episodes that were about the kids and Kon when the main characters were all in soul society were hilarious.


----------



## Futagokage (Oct 17, 2006)

Were, technically all DBZ after Freza were fillers.

The difference in that point is the Studio, Toei (whose animate both One Piece and Dragon Ball) is the most powerful anime house in japan, and they know how to do their jobs. Their fillers are pretty good, and even if they lack the quality of the series (just some times) their "taste" is similar. 

Studio Pierrot Naruto's fillers do not "taste" like Naruto, the characters are exagerated (Naruto is so dumb that is annoying). and I still do not understand why Naruto have to be in all episodes. It appears that the fillers are made by someone who did not know what is Naruto.


----------



## gokuden553 (Oct 17, 2006)

Not really, the frieza saga had the most fillers of Goku batteling him, but afterwards the series regained it's rights and continued to be popular.


----------



## Hellsrader (Oct 17, 2006)

Less fillers pls


----------



## gokuden553 (Oct 17, 2006)

Less filler = Miximun enjoyment


----------



## Senior_Superboy (Oct 17, 2006)

Think about it this way, the more filler the more part two.


----------



## Hellsrader (Oct 17, 2006)

Well senior thats true but if they made good fillers they would be enjoyable i like the current 1 tho and the gennou arc was good.


----------



## Senior_Superboy (Oct 17, 2006)

Same here, the Gennou arc and this current one are turning out quite nicely....for Naruto fillers anyway.


----------



## Hellsrader (Oct 17, 2006)

Still i dont know why they showed sand nins in OP/ED pls no filler with them that would kill teh chars like they killed shino


----------



## Black Mage (Oct 17, 2006)

you know why people don't like the Naruto fillers????????

Because they have absolutly NOTHING to do with Naruto

and is just a waist of time and everyones been ANXIOUSLY waiting for KAKASHI GAIDEN


----------



## Sambomaster (Oct 17, 2006)

Have you guys read this thread
Link
idn if any one posted this all rdy; but it's good news


----------



## unleashedfreak (Oct 18, 2006)

Hey I posted here about over a year ago for a couple days, then stopped.  But Now I think I am going to come back.  Anyway, yea I am getting sick of the fillers.  I thought DB said that fillers were ending at 201 and Kakasi Gadian was 202-207.  But that was wrong.  So yea I am getting sick of the fillers.  I have noticed some weird things about these fillers.  Like have you noticed that sometimes Naruto will use Tajuu Kage Bunshin no Jutsu, but it only has the effect of regular Kage Bunshin no Jutsu (like only 4 to 6 of him as opposed to like 1000+).  Its like the people making these don't know what they are doing.  Also some of the fillers seem like the concept was used once before (like ninja trying to be Gai, trying to get secret info on Konoha).  Anyway I dont want to keep blabing, so I will stop here.  Nice to be back.


----------



## Hellsrader (Oct 19, 2006)

goddamn filler i hate you hopefully you end at January


----------



## Futagokage (Oct 19, 2006)

In a bad scenario, they are going to use the 2 hours annual special with the Kakashi gaiden, It will be interesting, but mean 2 more months of fillers, so i hope not. (Well after more than 1.5 years, 2 months do not see that long...)


----------



## Hellsrader (Oct 19, 2006)

Futagokage i dont think these current fillers are that bad im actually looking forward 2 tomorrows episode


----------



## Futagokage (Oct 19, 2006)

Nope, you are right, I am waiting to the fillers to end before making a serious thread about the fillers, because IMHO most of the were really good ideas with a  bad development (yes I have seen all fillers, I cannot say what is good or bad if I have not seen it).


----------



## Almen_e (Oct 19, 2006)

They whey're godo but the used same jutsus to much, that makes it so one sided !!!


----------



## Hellsrader (Oct 19, 2006)

The last 2 are definatly worth watching the rest is all well lets just say below the standards of naruto


----------



## Jun'ichi (Oct 19, 2006)

It has been awfull quiet around the true storyline for a while now


----------



## Hellsrader (Oct 19, 2006)

Fillers will hopefully end soon.


----------



## Futagokage (Oct 19, 2006)

One of the biggest filler issues is that Pierrot did not dare to do fillers that may diverge with the future of the anime and that always help to make them interesting.

Things like new jutsus, different villians, recurrent new characters or the like, that when bad used are annoying, but if are use in the right way create the "I like more the anime" threads, that actually are null in Naruto.(For obvious and reasonable reasons).


----------



## Smash_2451 (Oct 19, 2006)

I don't know if this has been mentioned before or not:

Does anyone else feel that the fillers have portrayed Tsuande as sort of a.....well, a dumbass?  Granted, she wasn't 100% hard working in the manga either, but in the fillers, she's rarely hard-working outside of assigning missions.  Otherwise, she's dosing on sake (Scent Bug arc), having a PMS hissy fit (Beginning of Curry of Life arc), stupid (Onbu (sp?) episode; the episode where she got the chocolate and gold bar thing stuck in her mouth).

There are moments where she's actually doing something useful, but other than that, she's either grumpy or complaining.  Case in point: "I shouldn't have become a Hokage!" at the end of the Treasure Chest arc.


----------



## Jimbosan (Oct 20, 2006)

unleashedfreak said:


> Hey I posted here about over a year ago for a couple days, then stopped.  But Now I think I am going to come back.  Anyway, yea I am getting sick of the fillers.  I thought DB said that fillers were ending at 201 and Kakasi Gadian was 202-207.  But that was wrong.  So yea I am getting sick of the fillers.  I have noticed some weird things about these fillers.  Like have you noticed that sometimes Naruto will use Tajuu Kage Bunshin no Jutsu, but it only has the effect of regular Kage Bunshin no Jutsu (like only 4 to 6 of him as opposed to like 1000+).  Its like the people making these don't know what they are doing.  Also some of the fillers seem like the concept was used once before (like ninja trying to be Gai, trying to get secret info on Konoha).  Anyway I dont want to keep blabing, so I will stop here.  Nice to be back.



I also havent been back in a really long time. Good to be back though. i just recently heard rumors that the fillers were going to end so i decided to hop back on the forums and check out some news.  i will be back to report how much i liked the kakashi gaiden saga. and hopefully it wont be to far from now.


----------



## Senior_Superboy (Oct 20, 2006)

Well don't get your hopes up because there's no hard proof that states that the fillers are ending anytime soon. Just theories.


----------



## mangekyou power:tsukuyomi (Oct 20, 2006)

this whole thing at the ending theme where naruto has his future clothes for like 5 secs is just the writers screwing with us, my guess is that we got another year of fillers


----------



## Zhang_Fei (Oct 20, 2006)

*action fillers - crap, comedy fillers - good*

I believe fillers are good - besides giving the opportunity to show random funny events which have nothing to do with the storyline, they actually provide a chance to enhance the main storyline by providing character development and/or background info.  And to a certain extent the studio does do this but most of the episodes are poorly executed.  Always the same techniques and outcome, Naruto saving the day using Rasengan against x badguy.  I'd like to see him summon more frogs besides gamabunta and more creative uses of the kage bunshin.  Have more taijutsu scenes in there, not just taju kage bunshin jump at enemy clones get destroyed in 5 seconds.  Anko in episode 170-172 only uses the snake hand jutsu as usual and a fire jutsu.  Or when gamabunta is summoned they use the oil/fire tech.  Or in the newest episodes, all the genjutsus they use are variations of the jutsu Kurenai used against Itachi/Kisame (plant grows and traps you, user appears from within plant with kunai in hand).  The last especially is disappointing since they could have easily created some new genjutsus without disrupting future ideas coming from the manga.  About the new jutsus some were pretty good such as the idea of using ice crystals as lens was cool, magnet idea was kind of cool (poorly developed though).  But that wooden house jutsu was lame, where did they get all that wood from?  With Gai and Lee's strength/speed they should have been able to crush all those wooden soldiers in a matter of minutes.

In my opinion I'd like to see something like a second chuunin exam which takes place in the hidden sand village.  Surely upgrading some of the major cast to chuunin status wouldn't conflict with the manga, and it'd be a good opportunity to make some truly interesting episodes, and a good number at that.  By doing so you could provide further background info about the different countries/hidden villages, increase character development of characters such as Sakura, Hinata etc.


I also wonder why all the characters seem so weak in the fillers.
For example Hinata's jyuuken; doesn't it cause damage to the organs using chakra?  How come we don't see this in the filler episodes - she may not be as strong as Neji but she should be kicking more ass than she does.  Like when she fights the fat magnetic guy and hits him the first time she does no damage.  That alone should have killed him.
Or take Anko who's been trained by Orochimaru and is supposedly really strong - remember in the Chuunin exam how she got behind Naruto so quickly? With that speed she should have kicked ass in episodes 170-172 but she's slow and weak and gets easily beat twice.

At least the comedy fillers aren't bad, such as 185 (onbu) and 193(lee's dojo).  193 was hilarious.  The ramen episode wasn't bad either.


----------



## Undomiel (Oct 21, 2006)

Say hello to the new bad drawing Naruto, episode 206 is ridiculous! I prefered they stayed like they did during two months...
But I think that's wierd 203-204-206 were not bad, then a week then a bad Naruto??? What are they doing? Is it just me or they're too busy doing something else? What do you think?


----------



## myle (Oct 21, 2006)

I think episode 206 has the worst animation in Naruto so far.
I don't hate all the fillers. But that was awful.
I really think that there are good fillers (for example episode 180) but please, show mercy. I cannot see Naruto, Hinata, Kiba like this. The pictures were very bad.
...Hopefully, the music is still good.


----------



## mangekyou power:tsukuyomi (Oct 21, 2006)

myle said:


> I think episode 206 has the worst animation in Naruto so far.
> I don't hate all the fillers. But that was awful.
> I really think that there are good fillers (for example episode 180) but please, show mercy. I cannot see Naruto, Hinata, Kiba like this. The pictures were very bad.
> ...Hopefully, the music is still good.



i wouldn't count it, they  played that orochimaru music when he wasnt even around, it sounded really stupid


----------



## Arsenalous (Oct 21, 2006)

mangekyou power:tsukuyomi said:


> i wouldn't count it, they  played that orochimaru music when he wasnt even around, it sounded really stupid



they do that all the time, even in the main storyline arc they did it, if my memory sevres me right, they played it when neji fought spider guy. they play it in dire situations.


----------



## SexyKnight (Oct 21, 2006)

ummmmmmmmmmmmmmm... im not sure if anyone complained about this 

but yeaa.. i was okay about ignoring fillers till it was over but after seein the hole episode of review old battles

u think its comin to an end and soemthing new will start............ sooo that i kinda got my hopes up thinkthat this crap was over but i guess it isnt

soo now im just plain confused and tickedd


----------



## aznrockdrummer (Oct 21, 2006)

everyone wants fillers to end. it would be nice if the producers actually noticed that in every single forum everyone is asking them to end the fillers... and decided to just get on w/ kakashi gaiden and part 2
or maybe make a funny filler... its been a while since we had one (ep 193 185 etc)


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 22, 2006)

They're [producers] not ignorant and aren't going to base their decisions off the desires of a few forums. Just wait a bit longer, there have been subtle hints of part 2 recently, so it shouldn't be _too_ long...


----------



## Shiro_Okami (Oct 22, 2006)

These fillers are seriously driving me nuts. Judging by the new ending song, I think they are going to end...eventually.


----------



## NosferatuZodd (Oct 23, 2006)

Think they can make it to 100 fillers =/


----------



## Mattitude (Oct 23, 2006)

**SPOILERS AHEAD: if you havent read the first issue post time skip dont read this***






I really wish they would at least do time skip filler... like have naruto and Jiraiya leave Konoha, and show everyone else becoming a Chuunin or something like that, but i mean this is getting to be ridiculous... and i cant agree more that the quality of work being put forth for episodes is sadly lacking, something has to be done very soon.


----------



## Mike3584 (Oct 24, 2006)

Yeah. I agree I wish they would just throw us some kind of bone.  If they did kakashi gaiden and then had two more months of fillers I'd be fine with that.  I just need something new.


----------



## mrberns (Oct 24, 2006)

Figured Id do my bi monthly check in to see if Naruto has finally gotten back on the right track.... no?  See you in two more months.


----------



## Futagokage (Oct 24, 2006)

Or another kind, a lot of spoilers


*Spoiler*: _HUGE spoilers of part 2_ 




If Naruto training were fillers, maybe the fight Jiraiya vs. KN4 or Naruto creating the Odama rasengan, after all this technique is only used once in the manga and is likely to never be used again.




Another thing that damage the fillers is that they make that Jiraiya do not want to train Naruto.


----------



## gyrtohorea (Oct 24, 2006)

if you were out tappin all that ass like jiraiya, would you wanna come back and train naruto???  he is straight up pimp, no bitch tells him what to do


----------



## gyrtohorea (Oct 24, 2006)

is that necessary?


----------



## aznrockdrummer (Oct 24, 2006)

maybe the producers should make an announcement about exactly when the fillers end...


----------



## Konoha Kid (Oct 25, 2006)

My thoughts exactly.  I mean why won't they just tell us?  Have they serisouly not decided when to stop the fillers?


----------



## gokuden553 (Oct 25, 2006)

The producers want to keep us so addicted to Naruto by doing this to us...


----------



## Ontherun (Oct 25, 2006)

I never posted here before but i must say

*generic Fillers sucks complaint*

There i deserve rep+

Because i did not make a thread about it, i posted here

Therefor i am the greatest

for no reason 

*snicker*


----------



## Esponer (Oct 25, 2006)

EveryfewmonthsIcomebackanditisneverover.

Nevereverever.

Ihaveforgottenthegoddamnplotbynow.

The insanity is not my fault. Not. Not not not.


----------



## Rise Against713 (Oct 25, 2006)

Theyll end the fillers when they want to. unfortunatly we have no say in it


----------



## Sariachan (Oct 25, 2006)

I just finished to see the Star Village filler arc today... it was decent until the last episode and that lame Star villain transformation.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 25, 2006)

At least we'll get a decently animated episode tomorrow. It'll help relieve me after watching 206.


----------



## Konoha Kid (Oct 25, 2006)

I'll drink to that!


----------



## Futagokage (Oct 26, 2006)

Sariachan said:
			
		

> I just finished to see the Star Village filler arc today... it was decent until the last episode and that lame Star villain transformation



That's the storu of the fillers, Good stories wich became lame because either the characters are annoying or the end leave to desire. The Anko Filler was one of my favorites, but after so many time, is really tiresome.

One thing I really dispise about fillers is that the filler character are better than our beloved canon characters (of course I am talking in the fillers).


----------



## aznrockdrummer (Oct 26, 2006)

Futagokage said:


> One thing I really dispise about fillers is that the filler character are better than our beloved canon characters (of course I am talking in the fillers).


yeah, naruto is really weak in the fillers, but in part two...i cant talk about that
anyway, he overuses the ransengan when he shouldn't and doesnt use it when he should its kinda stupid


----------



## ppowell (Oct 27, 2006)

Nobody has any idea when the fillers will end?


----------



## Oahgneg (Oct 27, 2006)

ppowell said:


> Nobody has any idea when the fillers will end?



when the anime gets cancelled due to fillers like Rurouni Kenshin

Naruto then becomes a manga-only series


----------



## Futagokage (Oct 27, 2006)

No, there are not official date, there are a great expectative about at most one more season, but after all, ther are just rumors.


----------



## fflegendaryhero (Oct 27, 2006)

THAT'S IT!!! I'VE HAD IT!!!

Manga only from now on.

Damn the Anime!!!

I was hoping for something along the lines of a Naruto contemplating the fox inside him type episode especially with the end of this one, but NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

We have to have an episode that entails Kiba and Naruto running around for ANOTHER stupid client...

Screw You Naruto Anime!!!


----------



## Senior_Superboy (Oct 27, 2006)

...this has been known for awhile.


----------



## gokuden553 (Oct 27, 2006)

The anime hasn't made any progress for ages now


----------



## Senior_Superboy (Oct 27, 2006)

If it makes you feel any better, the manga is progressing well.


----------



## Vsquared (Oct 27, 2006)

Fillers are so cheesy and retarded that it's funny XD Filler characters remind me of lame OC's...


----------



## gokuden553 (Oct 27, 2006)

I thought the manga would progress well right now.


----------



## Hoshigaki (Oct 27, 2006)

they havent shown the name of episode 210 yet. maybe its suppose to be a surprize...



well u can always look on the bright sides


----------



## Mojim (Oct 27, 2006)

dannihm said:
			
		

> they havent shown the name of episode 210 yet. maybe its suppose to be a surprize...


Surprise!!!!!!!!! Oh look,it's more fillers ~nay~ 

Too bad -__-


----------



## SSJ2Gohan (Oct 27, 2006)

Fillers are a disgrace to NARUTO!


----------



## Konoha Kid (Oct 28, 2006)

azim86 said:


> Surprise!!!!!!!!! Oh look,it's more fillers ~nay~
> 
> Too bad -__-



I agree! Don't get your hopes up!


----------



## Almen_e (Oct 28, 2006)

hahah agree, i just want to the REAL ANIME TO START.................. I've had enough of this crappy episodes. And perriot studio does not want to answear mails stupid retards


----------



## Samuru (Oct 28, 2006)

This sucks! I'm officially going to blow people's brains out now, and eat them alive! GRRRR MAN IM PISSED!! F* fillers!!!!!!


----------



## Vorin (Oct 28, 2006)

They should have given the filler an overall plot with a new bad guy to at least make the filler a little more bearable then a villian of the day format.....


----------



## The Pirate King (Oct 28, 2006)

NO WAY! this cant be!

What if after Episode 209? What if a new filler arc comes up!?


----------



## mr.c96 (Oct 28, 2006)

that won't happen, and there on episode 206 right now are'nt they?


----------



## kayos (Oct 28, 2006)

alot of the filler is lame....BUT...some of the filler isnt bad...
I liked episode 196 for example...and the few episodes concerning Old Man Gennou (until the end ?_?)

they were pretty cool...


----------



## gokuden553 (Oct 28, 2006)

Their on episode 207 right now.


----------



## Marguerite Perrin (Oct 28, 2006)

Don't fillers end like on episode 209?....(yes, I am a noob)


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 28, 2006)

No........


----------



## gokuden553 (Oct 28, 2006)

Methwolf said:


> Don't fillers end like on episode 209?....(yes, I am a noob)



Sadly it doesen't seem likely, ever since Sasuke left Konoha the animators can't figure out what to do next... a bad move by the author


----------



## aznrockdrummer (Oct 28, 2006)

i actually think filler will end on 210... im weird like that


----------



## mr.c96 (Oct 29, 2006)

i hope they end soon,and thanks gokuden553.


----------



## gyrtohorea (Oct 29, 2006)

there could maybe potentially be something to this....    no new episode titles recently...  ... it is possible that the studio is holding back the info as it is related to part 2 or KG ...     

haha, but i doubt it


----------



## Marguerite Perrin (Oct 29, 2006)

end now goddamnit!


----------



## Snakety69 (Oct 29, 2006)

Methwolf said:


> end now goddamnit!



Y'know if that worked, the fillers would've been over a loooongtime ago .


----------



## competitionbros (Oct 29, 2006)

i don't personally mind the fillers but i'd rather get on to the time-skip to see how everyone looks(anime-wise because i've seen them in the manga) and i want relevant storylines instead of ones that will most-likely never come up again


----------



## gokuden553 (Oct 29, 2006)

mr.c96 said:


> i hope they end soon,and thanks gokuden553.



No problem, and yes hopefully they will end soon...


----------



## RazielDarkness (Oct 29, 2006)

i hate the fillers they are just stupid with no sense


----------



## gyrtohorea (Oct 29, 2006)

ya know... I think from now on, it should be konoha tv policy to blame all future fillers and filler bs on roy flame alchemist...  It really needs to be someones fault, and besides the animation company, I cant think of a more suitable scapegoat than good ole roy boy


----------



## gokuden553 (Oct 29, 2006)

It's fillers fault that Konoha TV has the most topics than anyother section of this forum.


----------



## cherryblossom08 (Oct 29, 2006)

...these fillers are driving me nuts!  Don't get me wrong, I love Naruto.  However, due to the grotesque amounts of fillers, I hardly watch it anymore.  I only download the subtitled versions based on the pictures that are posted with the announcements....it makes me sad!


----------



## DragonSage (Oct 29, 2006)

The fillers make me want to gough out my eyes with a spoon... *cries*


----------



## gokuden553 (Oct 29, 2006)

The fillers make me want to pull my ears out of their sockets.


----------



## AZRattleSnake (Oct 29, 2006)

Well, the next filler is a Kiba filler, so I'm not too upset about it.  But... I do miss when I couldn't WAIT for the next episode.  I joined late, so fillers were already in production, but watching the ACTUAL show kept me up for days (I was jobless so I had time) just WAITING to see what happens next.  Hopefully it'll be that good again!!!


----------



## Konoha Kid (Oct 29, 2006)

Man, weren't the fillers suppose to only last a couple of months just so the manga could get ahead?  How far ahead is the manga now?


----------



## gokuden553 (Oct 30, 2006)

Possibly near to the end, it's been going for many years now.


----------



## Slicer (Oct 30, 2006)

Konoha Kid said:


> Man, weren't the fillers suppose to only last a couple of months just so the manga could get ahead?  How far ahead is the manga now?



Manga is almost 100 chapters ahead as of now.


----------



## Leanne (Oct 30, 2006)

Slicer said:


> Manga is almost 100 chapters ahead as of now.



How many episodes should that be?


----------



## Slicer (Oct 30, 2006)

Since each episode is about 2 chapters and since there will be more chapters if they keep going, they should have at least 50 or so episodes for sure. Probably even more. But I guess it depends whether the manga is soon or not. (I don't know as I haven't caught up yet)


----------



## Colbert (Oct 30, 2006)

Right after Sasuke left was a perfect time for tons of fillers to occur. It didn't interrupt any plot or developing subplot. Everything stopped and then restarted with Part II. The same would have been true for right before the Sasuke Retrieval arc.

I bet they're waiting for just such a place in Part II that they will animate to, and then they will start making Part II fillers.


----------



## Snakety69 (Oct 30, 2006)

Colbert said:


> Right after Sasuke left was a perfect time for tons of fillers to occur. It didn't interrupt any plot or developing subplot. Everything stopped and then restarted with Part II. The same would have been true for right before the Sasuke Retrieval arc.
> 
> I bet they're waiting for just such a place in Part II that they will animate to, and then they will start making Part II fillers.



A good place to put some filler in part 2 is right after the Sai/Sasuke arc.


----------



## K-weave (Oct 30, 2006)

gyrtohorea said:


> ya know... I think from now on, it should be konoha tv policy to blame all future fillers and filler bs on roy flame alchemist...  It really needs to be someones fault, and besides the animation company, I cant think of a more suitable scapegoat than good ole roy boy



Roy has abandoned the place though....


----------



## Colbert (Oct 30, 2006)

What's really gonna suck is when the English dub runs into these filler episodes.....

*shudders*


----------



## gokuden553 (Oct 30, 2006)

Heh, their ratings will sink to the bottom ^^


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 30, 2006)

i haven't watched naruto for like 2-3 months....bleach for like 3-4


----------



## Konoha (Oct 30, 2006)

Sweet Hinata ehem ehem i mean the fillers begging to end


----------



## remy1776 (Oct 30, 2006)

Well, we can only hope that they'll end soon.  I mean, they can't go on forever....can they?


----------



## Colbert (Oct 30, 2006)

remy1776 said:


> Well, we can only hope that they'll end soon.  I mean, they can't go on forever....can they?



Only until the series dies from filler overdose. *cough*Rurouni*cough*Kenshin*cough*


----------



## gokuden553 (Oct 30, 2006)

I get tourtured seeing Time Skip Hinata images everywhere, it's not fair... I want the fillers to end.


----------



## Konoha Kid (Oct 30, 2006)

Colbert said:


> Only until the series dies from filler overdose. *cough*Rurouni*cough*Kenshin*cough*



I really hope Naruto doesn't die out.  I miss Kenshin too!


----------



## Kagemizu (Oct 30, 2006)

The last animated Naruto anything I watched was when the second movie came out.


----------



## The Pirate King (Oct 30, 2006)

Is Naruto the #1 anime that has all these fillers?


----------



## aznrockdrummer (Oct 30, 2006)

Colbert said:


> What's really gonna suck is when the English dub runs into these filler episodes.....
> 
> *shudders*



theyl probably skip over it , they are so far behind, theyd just catch up a bit


----------



## mr.c96 (Oct 30, 2006)

why did they even have to start them?


----------



## Rise Against713 (Oct 30, 2006)

remy1776 said:


> Well, we can only hope that they'll end soon.  I mean, they can't go on forever....can they?



The fillers could go on as long as the manga isn't finished


----------



## Konoha Kid (Oct 30, 2006)

The manga won't finish for quite some time though right.  They have to finish sooner.


----------



## Rise Against713 (Oct 30, 2006)

No one knows


----------



## Konoha Kid (Oct 30, 2006)

Rise Against713 said:


> No one knows



 not cool


----------



## Nuzents (Oct 30, 2006)

fillers do suck, but at least we are not watching reruns.  I rather they do new ones with fillers inbetween missions are maybe a random funny episode, but i'm not producing so they must know something i don't


----------



## Konoha Kid (Oct 30, 2006)

It's true that it gives me something new to watch but they could try to make the fillers a bunch of decent story lines.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 30, 2006)

This next episode looks like a cliched, half-recycled episode with many expected poorly-drawn Naruto scenes. I don't think I can stomach any more fillers...


----------



## Konoha Kid (Oct 30, 2006)

Here's a thought.  Maybe they're working on KG right now, but something's not quite right yet.  Maybe they're waiting to make KG perfect before they release it.
P.S.  I'm trying to think happy thoughts!


----------



## Rise Against713 (Oct 30, 2006)

Konoha Kid said:


> Here's a thought.  Maybe they're working on KG right now, but something's not quite right yet.  Maybe they're waiting to make KG perfect before they release it.
> P.S.  I'm trying to think happy thoughts!



If there working on it now then it wont be out till summer. so lets hope that there done with it


----------



## General Mustang (Oct 30, 2006)

aznrockdrummer said:


> theyl probably skip over it , they are so far behind, theyd just catch up a bit



I agree, but instead of skipping it...they should show like 5+ new episodes a week for the english version. Get within around 10 episodes of the japanese or even 5 and then start with the 1 a week thing


----------



## Colbert (Oct 30, 2006)

aznrockdrummer said:


> theyl probably skip over it , they are so far behind, theyd just catch up a bit



If the dub skips any fillers, they will eventually catch up with the original series... and then will be forced to dub fillers from there. Then it'll be odd because they did some fillers but not others.... My conclusion, they will dub every episode anyways, including the fillers.

Unless they do what they did with Dragonball Z when it was being dubbed. When it came to a point where the stations weren't ready with new episodes, they just restarted from the beginning and aired reruns while the dubbing studio progressed ahead.


----------



## Konoha Kid (Oct 30, 2006)

Check It!  Here's a website that supposably has the titles for 210 and 211.  Both are related to Kakashi!  I hope this means what I think it means.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 30, 2006)

There were a couple occasions before you joined where titles relating to Kakashi were posted on ANN, all of which were fake. Don't take them seriously, anyone can edit those episode titles.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Oct 30, 2006)

Konoha Kid said:


> Check It!  Here's a website that supposably has the titles for 210 and 211.  Both are related to Kakashi!  I hope this means what I think it means.


ANN = not reliable.  At all.


----------



## Snakety69 (Oct 30, 2006)

IndigoSkies said:


> ANN = not reliable.  At all.



Sadly this is true. A while back there was a riot on ANN due to some noob saying episode 200 was KG while the reliable site that gives out the info was down. People went into a frenzy and started posting all these bullshit episode titles on there.

Ah, I remember that day clearly. Even though it was all for nothing, it was still fun .


----------



## Rise Against713 (Oct 30, 2006)

Lets all hope ANN is rite this time. i know i do


----------



## gokuden553 (Oct 30, 2006)

Has ANN ever been right?


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Oct 30, 2006)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Sadly this is true. A while back there was a riot on ANN due to some noob saying episode 200 was KG while the reliable site that gives out the info was down. People went into a frenzy and started posting all these bullshit episode titles on there.
> 
> Ah, I remember that day clearly. Even though it was all for nothing, it was still fun .



I remember that.  xDD  That was awesome.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## Konoha Kid (Oct 30, 2006)

Well sorry about the post.  I just want this crap to end!


----------



## Colbert (Oct 30, 2006)

Konoha Kid said:


> Well sorry about the post.  I just want this crap to end!



Good thing you didn't make a new thread about it or you would have been flamed and neg rep'd.


----------



## gokuden553 (Oct 30, 2006)

Heh I wouldn't be surprised is another filler complaint thread appeared in the next 30 mins ^^;


----------



## Konoha Kid (Oct 31, 2006)

So what's the most reliable source for Naruto episode titles?


----------



## Colbert (Oct 31, 2006)

Konoha Kid said:


> So what's the most reliable source for Naruto episode titles?



Released episodes.


----------



## cyu2 (Oct 31, 2006)

IndigoSkies said:


> I remember that.  xDD  That was awesome.



I'm still waiting for episode 255


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 31, 2006)

Was that the Anko one?


----------



## gokuden553 (Oct 31, 2006)

I think it was.


----------



## aznrockdrummer (Oct 31, 2006)

Konoha Kid said:


> So what's the most reliable source for Naruto episode titles?



i would say Link removed
i know everyone says wikipedia is unreliable, but it hasnt let me down yet


----------



## Rise Against713 (Oct 31, 2006)

What does that mean
and also wikapidia is reliable. doesnt make up crap. only goes on facts


----------



## Karin Maaka (Oct 31, 2006)

Rise Against713 said:


> What does that mean
> and also wikapidia is reliable. doesnt make up crap. only goes on facts



Scroll down and notice that the yellow bar has episode 210 highlighted but there is no episode title there. 

When an episode title pops up on that website, if will appear in the bar. 

Of course, if you don't know any Japanese, just don't bother trying to look around ANN, Wikipedia, or TV.com because they are only updated when that site (or NewType Japan) is with the new episode titles.


----------



## Rise Against713 (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanx and yes unfortunanty i dont know jap. but i'll still look on wikapidea for news


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Oct 31, 2006)

Wikipedia is pretty unreliable- anyone can edit it.  =o
If a title is on Wikipedia, but it's not on that Japanese site that's completely reliable (don't remember the link, sorry) or that Newtype Japan (or whatever) website, then it's most probably not true.


----------



## The Pirate King (Oct 31, 2006)

IndigoSkies said:


> Wikipedia is pretty unreliable- anyone can edit it.  =o
> If a title is on Wikipedia, but it's not on that Japanese site that's completely reliable (don't remember the link, sorry) or that Newtype Japan (or whatever) website, then it's most probably not true.



Anyone can edit it? how do i edit it?
sorry for asking this question


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Oct 31, 2006)

The Pirate King said:


> Anyone can edit it? how do i edit it?
> sorry for asking this question


It's a button that says 'Edit This Page' at the very top of each page.


----------



## The Pirate King (Oct 31, 2006)

IndigoSkies said:


> It's a button that says 'Edit This Page' at the very top of each page.



Yeah but, can anyone really edit the page?


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Oct 31, 2006)

Yup.  Unless it's a protected or semi-protected page.  But those aren't very common; it's only if the page gets vandalized a lot.


----------



## gokuden553 (Oct 31, 2006)

It will be edited eventually.


----------



## RadishMan (Nov 1, 2006)

Just watched the first few filler arcs (Orochimaru Mansion, Scent Bug, Curry of Life) and I have to say they weren't too bad.


----------



## Jun'ichi (Nov 1, 2006)

And the fillers go on -_-"
This really becomes the biggest insult of all times towards fans. This going round to be a second season of fillers...


----------



## gokuden553 (Nov 1, 2006)

I survived the fillers but I don't know how many more I can take.


----------



## The Pirate King (Nov 1, 2006)

RadishMan said:


> Just watched the first few filler arcs (Orochimaru Mansion, Scent Bug, Curry of Life) and I have to say they weren't too bad.



Lol, these parts werent too bad.

But you havent reached the BORING part, or maybe you just like fillers lol


----------



## gokuden553 (Nov 1, 2006)

Too bad the Raiga one was the worst of the bunch.


----------



## Nuzents (Nov 1, 2006)

I have to say the "Tony the Tiger" wantabee was the worst for me, that when i started to skip episodes to the last one to see if any other plot development happened, but it didn't.  Just got into Naruto, and already hoping the fillers will end before the end of this year, would be a nice Christmas gift


----------



## gokuden553 (Nov 1, 2006)

Tony The Tiger was bad aswell.


----------



## KOJ (Nov 1, 2006)

Tony the tiger, Raiga...hell, they were all bad!


----------



## gokuden553 (Nov 1, 2006)

So true it just goes to show that Naruto has gone down hill since episode 1.


----------



## Konoha Kid (Nov 1, 2006)

I don't know if Naruto has hit rock bottom yet, but the only place to go after that is up.  Let's hope KG comes soon.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Nov 1, 2006)

I honestly thought the Curry of Life arc was pretty funny.  =)

Tony the Tiger just sucked, though.  Dx


----------



## aznrockdrummer (Nov 1, 2006)

RadishMan said:


> Just watched the first few filler arcs (Orochimaru Mansion, Scent Bug, Curry of Life) and I have to say they weren't too bad.


 the first few arent that bad... then the good ones really stop coming...
*sigh*filler*sigh*


----------



## Dirty Harry (Nov 1, 2006)

gokuden553 said:


> So true it just goes to show that Naruto has gone down hill since episode 1.


I'd say the series was moving on up pretty consistently from episode 1. Then it lost its steam after VoTE and began to plummet a few episodes into filler hell.


----------



## Rise Against713 (Nov 1, 2006)

aznrockdrummer said:


> the first few arent that bad... then the good ones really stop coming...
> *sigh*filler*sigh*



Yea the first few werent that bad. once the got to tony the tiger thats when it got realy boring


----------



## Konoha Kid (Nov 1, 2006)

I have to agree that Toni the Tiger really made things worse.


----------



## Futagokage (Nov 2, 2006)

Fillers are not bad by definition, most have good ideas with grotesque endings, and the fact that there are more than 80 fillers in line it's horrible per see.

Talking about the matter, another think that make the fillers bad is that they are character inclined, there are many chapters of Hinata and Kiba, but Shikamaru's almost dissapeared in the whole fillers, until the 197 (more less, he does cameo apparition, but nothing important).

As for Raiga, I would like him more if instead of 2 hooked swords he used a Great Two-Handed Hooked sword.


----------



## Loki (Nov 2, 2006)

so Fillers continue till 250?


----------



## Futagokage (Nov 2, 2006)

No, I think this will be just 2 years and a half fillers, so if this began in 136, 52 episodes a year, 104 in 2 years, 130 in 2 and a half years...

*Fillers will be over around episode:* 266


----------



## blackeye0210 (Nov 2, 2006)

*first post*

hi everyone this is my post here after a looong time of just reading around.

as to the naruto fillers heres the complete lineup of episodes til 212 from ANN


yes it will end. soon.... i think...


----------



## nwoppertje (Nov 2, 2006)

Don't believe ANN, everyone and his/her dog can alter those episode-titles.


----------



## gokuden553 (Nov 2, 2006)

We need official word of when the fillers will end...


----------



## Loki (Nov 2, 2006)

blackeye0210 said:


> hi everyone this is my post here after a looong time of just reading around.
> 
> as to the naruto fillers heres the complete lineup of episodes til 212 from ANN
> 
> ...



Right like i'll belive that ...omg


----------



## gokuden553 (Nov 2, 2006)

Believe it something smells fishy.


----------



## KOJ (Nov 2, 2006)

Aaaahh!!! When will people stop trusting ANN as a reliable source?!


----------



## gokuden553 (Nov 2, 2006)

I never trusted ANN in the first place.


----------



## Konoha Kid (Nov 2, 2006)

ANN IS NOT RELIABLE!!!


----------



## Konoha (Nov 2, 2006)

hate ann hate wikipedia hate filler lets rasengan em


----------



## aznrockdrummer (Nov 2, 2006)

yeah! solve all problems with ransengan!


----------



## Rise Against713 (Nov 2, 2006)

Totaly, the rasengan solves everything
200th posts for me (again)


----------



## Konoha Kid (Nov 2, 2006)

aznrockdrummer said:


> yeah! solve all problems with ransengan!



YES!!!  The rasengan solves all!


----------



## Futagokage (Nov 3, 2006)

The Rasengan problem is that they could make a Filler jutsu, something new for Naruto to solve all filler problems, If that FJ exist we will be so tired of them that Naruto may forget it and never used again except on filler chapters.

Fillers would be good if they think before write the episodes.


----------



## remy1776 (Nov 3, 2006)

Episode 210: Naruto Rasengan's the filler team.  Part II begins.


----------



## gokuden553 (Nov 3, 2006)

remy1776 said:


> Episode 210: Naruto Rasengan's the filler team.  Part II begins.



A sigh of relief


----------



## MajesticBeast (Nov 3, 2006)

210 gives me 2 much hope i mean 208 released but still no 210 title.I think thats pretty weird


----------



## Zoodiack (Nov 3, 2006)

Anyway.. some proof that part II will air is that no new jutsus has been invented.. But do not put trust in episode 210.. It'll probobly be another 100 fillers before part II..


----------



## MajesticBeast (Nov 3, 2006)

The new music in 208 gave me hope


----------



## Koori inactive (Nov 3, 2006)

You all have the patience of saints, I’m sort of a later comer to Naruto, been a fan for a year or so, didn’t watch the subs until shortly becoming a member here a few months ago, so my exposure to the fillers (I’ve watched all the episodes) has been pretty quick all things considered.  Like ripping a band-aid off the pain has for the most part been swift.  Kudos to the faithful that have been waiting year(s) for the story to continue I think you are braver then I could be … after watching episode 208, I have to join the others that wonder where those 20 minutes of my life went and how to get the back.  Anyway, just wanted to praise those that have sat through 72(?) episodes of filler, hope your faithfulness is paid off soon. 

72 x 20 minutes = 1440 minutes or 24 hours of pure fillers …


----------



## sepe-taichou (Nov 3, 2006)

208 was so boring that I decide to stare at the mirror instead.


----------



## gokuden553 (Nov 3, 2006)

aznrockdrummer said:


> yeah! solve all problems with ransengan!



The rasengans been over used in the fillers.


----------



## Konoha Kid (Nov 3, 2006)

gokuden553 said:


> The rasengans been over used in the fillers.



Not in the last filler!


----------



## FortisDiablos (Nov 3, 2006)

Konoha Kid said:


> Not in the last filler!



I guess Kyuubi is powerless against genjutsu.


----------



## Konoha (Nov 4, 2006)

tajuu Kage bunshin no jutsu *going to do naruto rendan*  Fi-LL-eR Rendan  omg im farting and laughing


----------



## Hoshigaki (Nov 4, 2006)

sepe-taichou said:


> 208 was so boring that I decide to stare at the mirror instead.



lol u must be beautiful then^^


----------



## gokuden553 (Nov 4, 2006)

dannihm said:


> lol u must be beautiful then^^



Lolz took the worse right out of mouth


----------



## remy1776 (Nov 5, 2006)

T_T Cant STAND to watch anymore filler.. i'm going to stop watching the anime until Kakashi Gaiden is OFFICIALY announced.


----------



## sepe-taichou (Nov 5, 2006)

dannihm said:


> lol u must be beautiful then^^



No, I look like a retard.  

But anything is better than 208.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm fiiiiiiiiiine


----------



## gokuden553 (Nov 5, 2006)

That trap rope seemed to bring some comedy relief.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Nov 5, 2006)

remy1776 said:


> T_T Cant STAND to watch anymore filler.. i'm going to stop watching the anime until Kakashi Gaiden is OFFICIALY announced.



Yeah, good for you.  I made that decition a looooong time ago.


----------



## Konoha Kid (Nov 5, 2006)

Quick question!  What's the "Naruto 4th Stage" post about on the  website?


----------



## dilbot (Nov 5, 2006)

for some reason when i hear fourth stage it reminds me of 
*Spoiler*: __ 



KN4


 yes i know the "4" in it but it gets really irritating. anybody else get this?


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Nov 5, 2006)

God I'm getting tired of waiting for the fillers to end.


----------



## MSharingan_User (Nov 6, 2006)

Tired? Yes!  Fillers need to end right now!


----------



## gokuden553 (Nov 6, 2006)

Their DVD's of the Japanese Naruto series.


----------



## stiles (Nov 6, 2006)

*When the fillers might end*

The fillers started in Season 6 Eps 136 so its a good quess that they will either end in Season 9 Eps 213 or keep going for another season.  They started 5 episodes into season 6 so they might started back with the manga 5 episodes into season 9.  I mean its been 3 seasons of filler but that might not be enough of a lead for the manga.  Have to calculate about 2-3 manga chapters equal 1 anime episode.  There have been 90 manga chapters since the filler started, ch239-ch329, so thats about 30-45 anime episodes or 1-2 seasons.  But this still means if they stop the filler and start back with the manga, in about 2 season we will have to endure another 3 seasons of filler.  Unless they put less manga into each anime episode, maybe half manga half flash back / filller.  Well I quess we will see if I am right in 5 weeks or so.


----------



## gokuden553 (Nov 6, 2006)

Fillers should have ended ages ago.


----------



## Saurus (Nov 6, 2006)

gokuden553 said:


> Fillers should have ended ages ago.



Like complaints about them


----------



## Konoha Kid (Nov 6, 2006)

Not to be rude, but this is a thread specificly for complaining.


----------



## gokuden553 (Nov 6, 2006)

^ Aint all the others it seems...


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Nov 6, 2006)

When is the manga a 100 chapters in front of the anime?


----------



## aznrockdrummer (Nov 6, 2006)

^ now... fillers

ill stop watching fillers if kg doesnt begin on eps 210 or so


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 6, 2006)

~Gangsta D. Luffy~ said:


> When is the manga a 100 chapters in front of the anime?



We have 91 chapters that haven't been animated, so 9 chapters left.


----------



## Juan Diego (Nov 6, 2006)

by chapters u mean anime chapters? or just manga chapters.

PD: Gokuden, your posts DONT  make sense, u just post anything to get more post-count...u are a loser. That is the opnly word that comes to my head, all the fucking day navigating the forums posting in every topic not saying anything, if u had an opinion it would be ok, but you just post nonesense.


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 7, 2006)

Juan Diego said:


> by chapters u mean anime chapters? or just manga chapters.



Manga chapters dude. With anime, it's episodes.


----------



## ilzarion (Nov 7, 2006)

I am Thinking that now 215 looks likely for the end of the fillers.

209 - 214 = 6 episodes for a filler arc (standard length so far)

215 - January 4th would be either Naruto leaving Konoha or KG, right before merchandise is due out.

The manga would be releasing issue 335 , 97 issues including KG of material.

And, 3 full 26 episode seasons of filler +2 eps.

-ilz


----------



## haomaru5 (Nov 7, 2006)

Is it just me or does anyone think that Naruto has hit a new low? This last episode (208) was a _one_ episode filler arc. What's up with that? One episode self-contained stories are the mark of your typical American kids with short memories and attention span-oriented cartoon. On top of that, of course everyone knows that Naruto is notorious for flashbacks, but this may be the first time in my life that I've seen an episode of something with flashbacks from _that_ episode.


----------



## batkinson001 (Nov 7, 2006)

haomaru5 said:


> Is it just me or does anyone think that Naruto has hit a new low? This last episode (208) was a _one_ episode filler arc. What's up with that? One episode self-contained stories are the mark of your typical American kids with short memories and attention span-oriented cartoon. On top of that, of course everyone knows that Naruto is notorious for flashbacks, but this may be the first time in my life that I've seen an episode of something with flashbacks from _that_ episode.



I haven't seen this ep yet, but i don't think I need to.  and form what you posted yes, this is a first for the series.  And I hope its the last too.


----------



## adriana ray (Nov 7, 2006)

I think the fillers are ending soon coz at the ending title for this episode, you can see a flash of naruto running while wearing his new 'naruto II' clothing!!


----------



## Konoha (Nov 7, 2006)

maybe episode 210 kakashi gaiden couse no title yet


----------



## adriana ray (Nov 7, 2006)

hmm according to animenewsnetwork, the title for ep 210 is "Forest of Perplexity", but they're always changing it anyway...


----------



## gokuden553 (Nov 7, 2006)

ANN isn't correct, so dont worry...


----------



## Nuzents (Nov 7, 2006)

we all know 210 will be the second half of a filler, the question just is, is it the end of this part of the fillers, probably not, but would be nice


----------



## gokuden553 (Nov 7, 2006)

And most of us think 210 will end fillers.


----------



## Senior_Superboy (Nov 7, 2006)

The only slightest glimmer of hope I have for the fillers ending is when the merch. comes out. After that, I just may stop watching.


----------



## aznrockdrummer (Nov 7, 2006)

once the preview come out for kg, i bet therell be millions of threads saying, yay! no more fillers!...
i hope someone sticys a thread before something like that happens.... and the forums is flooded


----------



## gokuden553 (Nov 7, 2006)

I can see that happening really soon.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Nov 7, 2006)

Why do people think 210 will end fillers?


----------



## Chee (Nov 7, 2006)

FireNinja7 said:


> Why do people think 210 will end fillers?



People think that all even numbers are somehow endable.


----------



## Senior_Superboy (Nov 7, 2006)

FireNinja7 said:


> Why do people think 210 will end fillers?



Usually the title would have been released by now but it hasn't for some reason. For some reason, people think it's the end of fillers. It means nothing though.


----------



## Ulio (Nov 7, 2006)

In the latest episode it was the worst filler yet made no sense ..And 209 looks filler too cant wait for the manga tomoro.


----------



## Colbert (Nov 7, 2006)

I don't know why people keep insisting that the end of the fillers is going to coincide with the end of a season. The fillers sure didn't start at the beginning of a season.


----------



## Marguerite Perrin (Nov 7, 2006)

FireNinja7 said:


> Why do people think 210 will end fillers?



those numbers... I hate them! LIES! ALL LIES!... I gotz no hopez for fillers to end


----------



## Mojim (Nov 7, 2006)

^ Very true


----------



## momolade (Nov 8, 2006)

the fillers will end when the manga is over


----------



## Konoha (Nov 8, 2006)

the fillers will end at 2007 but i dont know when


----------



## batkinson001 (Nov 8, 2006)

we can only hope they end soon, or come out with better fillers, the paint brush girl arc was nice, so was the Trap User one.


----------



## Khamzul (Nov 8, 2006)

Shouldn't the Japanese RAW be out by now? (oh wait, they changed time right?)

Anyway, I guess I haven't missed anything skipping the latest fillers. Except headless Naruto ofcourse.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Nov 8, 2006)

Kuwait said:


> the fillers will end at 2007 but i dont know when



What are you basing that on?


----------



## Futagokage (Nov 8, 2006)

Another complain:

What is the point in giving names to the jutsus, after all, In the fillers when Naruto scream Tayjuu Kage bushin no jutsu, he create 4-5 bushins, but if he scream Kage Bushin no jutsu he will create dozens and dozens, just a few times they use it correctly.

Maybe I am exagerating, but things have a name for something


----------



## gokuden553 (Nov 8, 2006)

Heh the flower ninja using a jutsu using flowers, now I saw everything ^^;


----------



## Saurus (Nov 8, 2006)

100 chapters = 50 episodes


----------



## gokuden553 (Nov 8, 2006)

Over 50 episodes of pain.


----------



## FortisDiablos (Nov 8, 2006)

There has to be a transition into Part I > KG/Part II. Unless the next filler arc presents some means of reaching that transition, then the fillers will last yet another arc. Come on guys, it's not so bad. You should all be used to disappointment by now.


----------



## aznrockdrummer (Nov 8, 2006)

if say, the preview for kg or part 2 was in eps 209, assuming that kg/p2 begins on eps 210 (assuming, it could be whatever), then tommorow, when the raw comes out (or whenever the raw before kg/p2 come out) there will be lots of *fillers are ending yay lets celebarte* threads(i hope a mod stikies one before it gets out of hand)... plus at least there wont be anymore complaints. My only hope in kg/p2 is the drawing/animation is really good, as opposed to some of the drawing in the fillers that look like...flash animation.


----------



## roadburner (Nov 8, 2006)

is this me only or is fillers really gettin on the nerves for not only naruto beginners but also for ppl who have watched naruto from way back when it started ?

ive never missed an episode till the three episode combined piece of filler junk came by.....

sigh...

i didnt watch 207 and 208... its been sittin on my hdd for long... and im like.... hmmm.... its all so c crappy...

ok movin onto present...now i love one piece its awezome...

naruto is good but.. when someone asks me how is naruto ,,, im like ummmmmmmmmmmmmmm,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, eh ?


----------



## sweep (Nov 9, 2006)

imo, there are only five filler arcs worth watching. the one-offs are just terrible.


----------



## Nuzents (Nov 9, 2006)

well, the ino and naruto one was pretty funny when Naruto pied on Ino.


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 9, 2006)

*I was dreaming about the end of fillers, DAMN IT!*

What the fuck is this shit? Am I some kind of Narutard that dreams about the end of this stupid fillers? All this Kakashi Gaiden hype here leads me to some kind of psychological problems, so that I dream about something like this.

My dreams was as follows: I was watching some Naruto episode, most likely episode 210 and at the end of the episode a screen with all the episode titles until 215 appeared and guess what Episode 215 was Kakashi Gaiden. It wasnt titled Kakashi Gaiden, more like Kakashi?s Memory or something like this, then I woke up.

My god, I guess I should leave Konoha TV for a while.


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Nov 9, 2006)

go back to sleep and tell us what else is in your dream.it would be awesome if your dream became tru


----------



## T4R0K (Nov 9, 2006)

Meh, you just think of that stuff too much. Don't worry, filler will end some day... 

BTW I dreamt some hours ago of bleach characters and I was very small sized. My head could face Matsumoto's butt (did I dream I was Hitsugaya ? Nah... my hair wasn't white...). Like, live action ! Not anime ! Damn... Her hips... I love them. And her boobs were not that big, but they were very comfy... And Rukia in Quincy gear ? WTF ??

I think we both should step out of anime for a moment...


----------



## El Torero (Nov 9, 2006)

Lastier, dreams can be reallity...

Did you have a bad waken up?


----------



## PIB-Chaotic (Nov 9, 2006)

Become Nostradomus you must.


----------



## Squire of Fate (Nov 9, 2006)

Nah, I'm sure we've all been there at one point. Damn fillers.


----------



## .cHaosZ! (Nov 9, 2006)

How many chapters is the manga ahead ?


----------



## Benlex (Nov 9, 2006)

Nearly 100 chapters, in manga terms. 330's about to come out, but in the anime the fillers started just after the animation of roughly manga chapter 237.


----------



## remy1776 (Nov 9, 2006)

I've been recording my dreams lately..it's funny to go back and read what i dreamt about the night before...and sometimes it's scary how relevant it is to the day.  Like last night I dreamt that i was REALLY tired after work, and today my work ended up making me stay 12 hours..  that was creepy.
I'm a firm believer in dreams being somewhat of a premonition of things to come in the near future, so hopefully you're right.


----------



## Mojim (Nov 9, 2006)

sweep said:


> imo, there are only five filler arcs worth watching. the one-offs are just terrible.


IMO..they are none that's worth watching


----------



## Futagokage (Nov 9, 2006)

I do not want to be negative, but as the preview of 208 seem, this filler arc would be of 2 or 3 episodes at least. 

We could enjoy like 2 years of Naruto if the KG began soon.


----------



## Monna (Nov 9, 2006)

I've dreamed that the fillers ended also, but they really screwed up part 2. They made the events happen out of order for some reason. XD


----------



## ShikamaruKage00 (Nov 9, 2006)

I had a very odd dream the other night myself.. o_O had the pink haired girl from FLCL Drinking all my bathroom products then telling me what one tasted better.. by the colours of them.. >_> Apparently the green one tastes best... <_<


----------



## remy1776 (Nov 9, 2006)

the color green can be interpreted many different ways...
either A) you're very intelligent   or... B)you're wealthy or you'll come into some form of wealth.
The color green symbolizes hope in works of literature.

Oh the things you learn in senior year english =_=...


----------



## ShikamaruKage00 (Nov 9, 2006)

Oooo so maybe I will become rich by selling green bathroom products to the masses! o_o Green bathroom products.. that ermm make people more intelligent after using them! That would sell well =D


----------



## remy1776 (Nov 9, 2006)

Now that'll be $20 for the dream consulting fee.. *cough cough*

But seriously, i'm sure something like that would sell..manufacturing it however would be an entirely different feat.


----------



## ShikamaruKage00 (Nov 9, 2006)

Erm.. I will give you the $20 when I have my company set up... >_> yes it's gonna be quiet hard to manufacture  .. Think I'm gonna need some Mystic beings body parts or somthing probably ;o like a Leprechauns toe nail..


----------



## Turnip Girl (Nov 9, 2006)

XD Reality is so cruel. D:


----------



## Loki (Nov 9, 2006)

Lol,i really think ur dreams are the only place will see kakashi gaiden..=P


----------



## Zorokiller (Nov 9, 2006)

Give me ur dreams!! ...Oh wait a sec...


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 9, 2006)

They'll probably air it next year in an hour special. I can't see Gaiden being anything other than a one hour special.


----------



## Kitsunin (Nov 9, 2006)

Ey Lastier, I think Loki's custom title became reality for you.. only the other way around XD


----------



## The Fourth Hokage (Nov 9, 2006)

oh well, now that you're awake you can rejoin the rest of us and keep waiting.  In the meantime we'll have to endure such ideas as Onbu and laughing shino.  It seems that the fillers are more dreamlike than anything else.  It could easily be explained away by saying that all of the fillers are simply Naruto's dream while he's in the hospital from fighting Sasuke at VoTe


----------



## MajesticBeast (Nov 9, 2006)

Pff im back 2 filler land


----------



## Marguerite Perrin (Nov 9, 2006)

I'd dreamed once the fillers were over, but then I knew it was only and dream, and so I woke up. Hope has left me a long time ago.


----------



## gokuden553 (Nov 9, 2006)

Fillers are a nightmare to dream about.


----------



## Emery (Nov 9, 2006)

Or you could post something that actually holds some relevance besides "Omg I hate fillers", like every-fucking-body else in this stupid section does.


----------



## Loki (Nov 9, 2006)

know what..?I hate fillers -__-


XD


----------



## Konoha (Nov 9, 2006)

-=LOki=- said:


> Lol,i really think ur dreams are the only place will see kakashi gaiden..=P


rofl then it's gonna be nightmare  FILLERS


----------



## aznrockdrummer (Nov 9, 2006)

if the producers want to make another filler eps, make it funny...


----------



## Loki (Nov 9, 2006)

yaeh!!like 101 that was a joke haha =P I love that episode.


----------



## Konoha (Nov 9, 2006)

KaKashi's face roflmao


----------



## gokuden553 (Nov 9, 2006)

Episode 101 was the best filler episode ever.


----------



## Lycoris (Nov 9, 2006)

I've lost faith in the anime. ._. A shame too, I want to hear Sai's voice!Dx And see Sakura's hot outfit in action!<3


----------



## Kitsunin (Nov 9, 2006)

-=LOki=- said:


> know what..?I hate fillers -__-
> 
> 
> XD



We know, we know... your custom title says it all XP


Btw, I've never seen the Kakashi mask filler ep, but isn't that based on a special manga chap? At least I've read it, so I guess that makes it only a half-filler since it was all Kishi's idea ??


----------



## Loki (Nov 9, 2006)

Hmm hey i forght 101 wasnt a filler?


----------



## NaruHeart (Nov 9, 2006)

haha, that reminds me of a dream when i went to summer camp with naruto and we watched the fillers end together! haha, im glad im not the only one, u know?


----------



## gokuden553 (Nov 9, 2006)

From the looks of things it's gonna be another year of fillers


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 9, 2006)

Why can't they fucking end the fillers after 209? Studio Pierrot has a shitload of episodes to work with from the manga now. I thought japanese people were supposed to be smart..


----------



## Nuzents (Nov 9, 2006)

they are... secretly they are just using naruto as a test project to see how far they can push a human mind.  They set you up by getting you addicted, then bam, endless fillers.  They already know they can do it with drugs, just doing anime now so they can have more power.


----------



## gokuden553 (Nov 9, 2006)

Studio Pierrot are so smart that they want the series to go the way of Inuyasha!


----------



## Colbert (Nov 9, 2006)

gokuden553 said:


> Studio Pierrot are so smart that they want the series to go the way of Inuyasha!



But it's going like Rurouni Kenshin....


----------



## Konoha (Nov 10, 2006)

Neji Kun said:


> Why can't they fucking end the fillers after 209? Studio Pierrot has a shitload of episodes to work with from the manga now. I thought japanese people were supposed to be smart..



Studio Pierrot Staff Are all STUPID


----------



## sweep (Nov 10, 2006)

Neji Kun said:


> Why can't they fucking end the fillers after 209? Studio Pierrot has a shitload of episodes to work with from the manga now. I thought japanese people were supposed to be smart..



At 3-4 chapters per episode they've barely enough material for a single US (26 episodes) season.


----------



## Kurosaki (Nov 10, 2006)

Maybe they have been doing the filler so long that now they don't know how to stop

They probably have Kakashi Gaiden ready to go, but some quack had a brainwave to lose the footage...hence more filler until they find it


----------



## Konoha (Nov 10, 2006)

Filler fillers fillers *shakking head* fillers fillers im going crazy :S


----------



## ultrassjstuart (Nov 10, 2006)

You should listen to Sweep, as this is the obvious point, at obviously at least 3 chapters to an episode and only an 85 chapter gap it wont take long for the anime to catch up again and then guess what?
Can you guess?
Bet you can't?
Oh? You Can?
Well you're right...

IT'LL BE..... [DRUMROLL]

FILLERS!!!!!


----------



## Nuzents (Nov 10, 2006)

Kuwait said:


> Filler fillers fillers *shakking head* fillers fillers im going crazy :S



well, you should thank db, you won't watch another filler for a week.


----------



## ultrassjstuart (Nov 10, 2006)

well, you should thank db, you won't watch another filler for a week.  [/QUOTE]

lol, yeah i know; i did find the whole pythagoras 50k downloads or else thing kinda funny, gd coverup on that one.


----------



## ultrassjstuart (Nov 10, 2006)

Well, I don't know about you, but I'm bored to tears with fillers; moaning about them that is, seems so futile really, moaning and listening to others groan about it only makes the situation seem a thousand times worse, so I think im just gonna stop going out of my way to moan about what can't be helped and just hope that they might get to part II at some point in the future...


----------



## Beatnik (Nov 10, 2006)

*wanders into thread, notices fillers havent ended, feels like they've been going on for more than 12 months now, eyes grow misty at the memory of watching the anime long ago...so long ago...sighs, wanders off for a wank*


----------



## huey253 (Nov 10, 2006)

whoever is doing the writing for these fillers needs to take note from Bleach...the Bounto filler was so good i didn't even realize i was watching a filler until i read the Bleach manga....So, there's no reason Naruto shouldn't have quality fillers...i mean, show us the anbu in action, show us what konohamaru and co have been up to, give tenten some screen time or give us a look into the other noble families of konoha... something/anything worthwhile like that instead of this cheeseball CRAP


----------



## dilbot (Nov 10, 2006)

yea i had a dream of fillers ending, although i didnt see their faces, i just saw their clothing from chest down.

episode 215 eh? hmmm....NOPE prepare to be pwned by fillers


----------



## KisameThaBlue (Nov 10, 2006)

filllers fuck i feel like burning all of them down and replaceing them with the real story. filllers kill people!


----------



## Neji (Nov 10, 2006)

lol          noobs


----------



## Soraclaws (Nov 10, 2006)

From what I saw on a journal on Deviantart, the episode that is airing on the 12th is supposed to air kakashi's past. So hopefully it's not pulling our tail with some name that sounds like it isn't a filler but actually is, cause if it is I feel like I'll kill the anime and be content with the manga.


----------



## Chee (Nov 10, 2006)

^^ Their joking. The following episodes for the next month have been confirmed to be fillers.


----------



## gokuden553 (Nov 10, 2006)

Will the fillers go on for another year?


----------



## SOLID (Nov 11, 2006)

I have good news ..

PS3 will come out in november 17th ..
and i have the money to buy it ..


NyaaaHAHAHAHaHAHA ..

v
v
v
v
v

Fillers' effect


----------



## Konoha (Nov 11, 2006)

Solid said:
			
		

> I have good news ..
> 
> PS3 will come out in november 17th ..
> and i have the money to buy it ..
> ...



Dude are you ok *waiting for Ps3 too*


----------



## sweep (Nov 11, 2006)

brujah723 said:


> Japanese creators need to know when to take a break that way the manga can get some lead way and not dissapoint fans into hating the show by making an entire topic about how lame their fillers are.



The fillers are a bit like 'ALF tales', ie not part of the real story. The success ($_$) of the Naruto movies is probably part of the reason why the fillers exist. 
Whatever the case if they had stopped production it would take time and money to re-train artists when Part2 started up.

Still, the fillers could be better but at least they've used several filler arcs to progress some of the female characters.


----------



## gokuden553 (Nov 11, 2006)

SOLID said:


> I have good news ..
> 
> PS3 will come out in november 17th ..
> and i have the money to buy it ..
> ...



I have bad news the PS3 doesen't come over here until next year... ZOMG?!


----------



## dilbot (Nov 11, 2006)

HAHAHAHA gokuden u suck, whens the wii gonna come out to where u r?

the nintendo wii should keep me occupied from this forum for a LOOONG time...tenkaichi 2 PWNS U!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chee (Nov 11, 2006)

^^ Lawl, joo guyz r gettin off topik.


----------



## 5538858 (Nov 11, 2006)

Badass annoying fillers! Horrible design. OMG!


----------



## MFauli (Nov 11, 2006)

Long time no posting in this thread, so, well, here i am.

Ther fillers SUCK, and when i write "suck", i really mean they do so.
When there was that bright-hearted rumor of fillers ending in spring, that must have been right...spring 2007 -.-

Really, Naruto has to be the most popular series of all time, surviving all this time with only showing fillers!!! XD

December 8th, Nintendo Wii and the new best game ever are being released, but soon enough, i?ll want part 2-episodes again...screw you, Pierrot!


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 11, 2006)

dilbot said:


> HAHAHAHA gokuden u suck, whens the wii gonna come out to where u r?
> 
> the nintendo wii should keep me occupied from this forum for a LOOONG time...tenkaichi 2 PWNS U!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ugh, Tenkaichi 2 looks like crap just like Tenkaichi, only with in-game transformations and over 100 characters with the SAME DAMNED MOVES! Budokai 3 owns the fuck out of them.

I really do hope the fillers end on Christmas/New Years, or else I'll be watching One Piece, YuYuHakusho (Which has been a LOOOOOOOOOOONG time), or just wait for some good ol' manga


----------



## aznrockdrummer (Nov 11, 2006)

manga isnt as good as the anime... i want to see some real action where we actually see the characters move....(i mean i want to see part 2 in the anime...now)


----------



## shookLOL (Nov 11, 2006)

Most of the fillers are garbage but I actually like the arc with old man gennou.


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Nov 11, 2006)

FILLERZ SUCK.Actually I can't really say that cos I never bothered watchin the fillers in the first place.


----------



## SOLID (Nov 11, 2006)

Does Masashi Kishimoto know about the fillers  ?
i wonder how could he allow weird plots of some fillers (ie, eps 192) !  



Kuwait said:


> Dude are you ok *waiting for Ps3 too*



عاشو عاشو أهل الكويت ..


----------



## Konoha (Nov 12, 2006)

SOLID said:


> Does Masashi Kishimoto know about the fillers ?
> i wonder how could he allow weird plots of some fillers (ie, eps 192) !
> 
> 
> ...



عاااااااااااااااااااشت ايامك حبيبي  

well theres an Ova on 16 december that naruto Vs one piece and naruto is in his time skip clothes


----------



## DaniOfTheSand (Nov 12, 2006)

aznrockdrummer said:


> manga isnt as good as the anime... i want to see some real action where we actually see the characters move....(i mean i want to see part 2 in the anime...now)



hahah i do love the manga..but i must admit it's even better to see it in anime...and im sure all of us can agree we want to see part 2 in the anime BADLY XD


----------



## DarkChidori (Nov 13, 2006)

fillers when will they fucking end


----------



## Konoha (Nov 13, 2006)

NO ONE KNOWS WHEN


----------



## MajesticBeast (Nov 13, 2006)

I think all WII players will break there remotes with those shitty party games.
Lets just see what happens in the new year with Naruto.


----------



## Konoha (Nov 14, 2006)

rofl i hate reality games i love Ps3  fillers will end tomorrow  roflmao


----------



## Jordgubbe (Nov 14, 2006)

At times like this I start to wonder if I'm the only one who likes the fillers? I see nothing wrong with them and some of the episodes are rather funny. I mean? come on people! Wouldn?t we rather have fillers instead of nothing? The fillers are meant to slow down the anime so that the anime doesn?t catch up with the manga.


----------



## Almaseti (Nov 14, 2006)

I kind of wish there wasn't anything, fillers are like character assasination, they make Naruto (and everyone else) seem stupid.


----------



## MFauli (Nov 14, 2006)

MajesticBeast said:


> I think all WII players will break there remotes with those shitty party games.




Yeah, f*** Zelda, damn party-game!


----------



## MajesticBeast (Nov 14, 2006)

Well im glad Zelda is coming for Gamecube but there is gonna be way 2 much eyetoyish games for WII.


----------



## SOLID (Nov 14, 2006)

Guys .. we hate fillers because we are living it .. feeling it .. in the same time we already have read the manga and knew how good it is comparing to the fillers ...
but as soon part II starts .. we will say :" the fillers weren't that bad"  
let the fillers live so that the next generations, our grandsons, can watch Naruto ...  

No No .. seriously .. 
*PS3 will be Region-free for the games* ..  
they did it finally ..


----------



## dilbot (Nov 14, 2006)

zomg dont be wii haters! u kno wII pwns ps3! blue ray, i know i know....

cmon! red steel is comin out for wii! def buyin that awesome game!


----------



## MajesticBeast (Nov 14, 2006)

PS3>WII sorry 2 bust your little bubble


----------



## Kool ka lang (Nov 14, 2006)

you know what I REALLY hate now...not the fillers them selves, but the never-ending cycle of ZOMG FILLERZ WILLLS BE DUN SOOONM!!!!  threads, all from that split-second of part 2 in the new ending. 

>:|

I _hate_ that.


----------



## MajesticBeast (Nov 14, 2006)

We got new hope in Shounen Jump big anime scoop.


----------



## Kelci (Nov 14, 2006)

Oooh? What happened in the Shonen Jump? My subscription to Shonen Jump was sadly taken away by my mommy a while ago.


----------



## MajesticBeast (Nov 14, 2006)

Its said 2 have some huge news about naruto anime.


----------



## Rise Against713 (Nov 14, 2006)

kool-ka-lang said:


> you know what I REALLY hate now...not the fillers them selves, but the never-ending cycle of ZOMG FILLERZ WILLLS BE DUN SOOONM!!!!  threads, all from that split-second of part 2 in the new ending.
> 
> >:|
> 
> I _hate_ that.



Yea really, almost every thread on TV is about the fillers ending


----------



## Kelci (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey yeah, I just noticed that. Is that all the shonen jump said though? Just huge news? Nothing more specific?


----------



## Rise Against713 (Nov 14, 2006)

MajesticBeast said:


> Its said 2 have some huge news about naruto anime.



when do they plan to give us the big news


----------



## Kool ka lang (Nov 14, 2006)

Rise Against713 said:


> Yea really, almost every thread on TV is about the fillers ending



don't you mean konoha tv?
lol, change every station, and fillers fillers are EVERYWHERE.
news channel-fillers have kidnapped some random village hokage! ZOMG!
weather channel-forecast- slight precipitation, with 100% chance of filler
kidz channel- sesame street was brought to you by the letter F. for Filler! 
history channel-- back then, we didn't have fillers, oh no. the plot actually made _sense.
_music channel- and the latest hit! "smells like filler spirit!"
and so on.

It's probably about that big one piece vs. naruto thing on jump festa. highly doubt it's got something to do with part 2. :\


----------



## Razza (Nov 14, 2006)

TEK said:


> I'm glad there are fillers to help us Narutowhores deal with the time. If they didn't do fillers and instead went on a break, we'd all go crazy waiting for it to return. The manga people, such as myself, would still have the manga every week but I for one would greatly miss the anime being there every week. The one thing I do hope though is that the anime doesn't ruin the series because of these fillers. Time will tell us though whether or not this will happen.



Very true, and I don't mind them if they don't suck... the more recent ones *cough* have sucked though so I just haven't bothered.


----------



## MFauli (Nov 15, 2006)

MajesticBeast said:


> PS3>WII sorry 2 bust your little bubble



PS3 > Wii, in what regards? When it comes to price? Yeah, dito^^

Wii > PS3, when it comes to great games 

PS: Fillers suck!


----------



## Big_L (Nov 15, 2006)

i have lost all fucking hope now that they will start following the manga agian the fillers will never end i havnt watched the anime for 1 whole fraking year now. i hate them so much. its not resonable to have filler for 1.5 yers i dont know wtf they are thinking with argh.


----------



## aznrockdrummer (Nov 15, 2006)

*uses magical powers to blow up fillers* yay! now all the fillers are ending theory threads are gone. Bring on the *yay, fillers have ended* threads!!!!!!!!!


----------



## choinkees (Nov 15, 2006)

Well, if it keeps up any longer, the anime wont have a "timeskip" - it will literally be three years between the Valley of The End battle and Naruto coming back after his training!  ...sigh.


----------



## Konoha (Nov 16, 2006)

nice sig btw  i miss that bird in naruto


----------



## Konoha Kid (Nov 16, 2006)

Do you think they'll show the fillers for English TV?  For the sake of the people that watch that, I hope not.


----------



## Konoha (Nov 16, 2006)

Konoha Kid said:


> Do you think they'll show the fillers for English TV? For the sake of the people that watch that, I hope not.



i hope the put fillers in the english tv so they feel our pain  << bein evil  i hope not


----------



## FireCandy (Nov 16, 2006)

Konoha Kid said:


> Do you think they'll show the fillers for English TV?  For the sake of the people that watch that, I hope not.



Probably YES.
More Naruto = more money


----------



## Konoha (Nov 16, 2006)

DAMN Right


----------



## FireCandy (Nov 16, 2006)

Mmoney rule the world


----------



## MajesticBeast (Nov 16, 2006)

No Politicians rule the world after that money and then KWGOD!


----------



## Konoha (Nov 16, 2006)

Rasengan the fillers


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Nov 16, 2006)

FireCandy said:


> Probably YES.
> More Naruto = more money



There is one SLIGHT catch.

Not that i doubt that they will show the fillers, but look at the situation we have right now with the anime. A lot of new characters are just waiting to appear, and some old characters haven't been seen for 70 episodes or so.

People are getting less and less tolerant and some take the jump to the manga... But there's one thing keeping everyone from taking that jump... Not everybody likes to read manga. Some people want the sound and the animation. They want the voices and the music, the new opening themes... Everything...

And incidentally... Right now there is no alternative to the anime for those people, but think about when the US the anime reaches the filler. The japanese anime will then have reached Part 2 already. There will be an additional alternative... Even if many would be hesitant to make this jump too, because they'd lose their familiar voice actors, there would still be those willing to skip the fillers for the canon storyline...

The ratings will fall, definitely. People will jump to the subbed anime.

In my opinion the wisest decision would be to skip around half of the filler. With the existance of the subtitles, i don't know if they can prevent people from starting to follow the subs...


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm probably the only one who thinks so, but I actually hope the fillers get dubbed.  *shrug*

Maybe if they switch around the CN schedule when they hit fillers and show new episodes on weeknights....it'd make it go waay faster if they showed 4/5 new episodes a week.  And when they hit Kakashi Gaiden they'd go back to the one new episode a week thing.


----------



## Kazuko (Nov 16, 2006)

They would save alot of hassle by just skipping the whole lot of lousy filler episodes and filling in with another cartoon while part 2 doesnt starts.


----------



## Konoha (Nov 16, 2006)

we all have to wait its our destiney my sons


----------



## MajesticBeast (Nov 16, 2006)

When they can clone humans fillers will end


----------



## aznrockdrummer (Nov 16, 2006)

Perry White: Now look. The Post: "It Flies." The News: "Look, Ma, No Wires." The Times: "Blue Bomb Buzzes Metropolis." The Planet. We're sitting on top of the story of the century here! I want the name of this flying whatchamacallit to go with the Daily Planet like bacon and eggs, franks and beans, death and taxes, politics and corruption, fillers and death.

-From Superman


----------



## Dexo (Nov 16, 2006)

Meh...The when the dub hits the fillers it won't be as bad as we will know what we are in for...


----------



## MajesticBeast (Nov 16, 2006)

I just saw the baby in the filler pamper commercial saying KAWKASHIW GWAIDEN!


----------



## Ketsueki Saya (Nov 17, 2006)

If they fool around with fillers in the dub, I'd bet good money it'd get cancelled from CN before it even got to Part II.  I just don't think this market has the patience to put up with that (the market ain't all that huge as it is).  If they need a little lag time to get the dub overlay, then maybe do a few, but please dear god not all of them


----------



## myle (Nov 17, 2006)

It is said that fillers will end at around episode 226. So, the new episodes will be available in Christmas period. But I think this is one more rumour.


----------



## Nuzents (Nov 17, 2006)

myle said:


> It is said that fillers will end at around episode 226. So, the new episodes will be available in Christmas period. But I think this is one more rumour.



your post makes no sense.  Ending around 226 and the christmas period??  We just had 210.  We skip Naruto next week, and then 211.  then 4 more for December, which will be 215.  

Unless you mean next Christmas, which will be like 48 more ep give or take, and that means, we will be around the 250's...  I say it a rumor.  But I do say they will be over between end of December-Feburary, large gap    and this is only my thoughts, no facts behind it..


----------



## Konoha (Nov 17, 2006)

MajesticBeast said:


> I just saw the baby in the filler pamper commercial saying KAWKASHIW GWAIDEN!



well i heard the baby cryin n saying when da fiwllwers ewnd


----------



## sepe-taichou (Nov 17, 2006)

Wow, we got to see rasengan twice this ep. Nowdays rasengan makes me want to stop watching the ep.

Give me part 2! I'll beg on my knees if that is what it takes. 

Save us from the fillers. Aaaaaah.


----------



## jarretth17 (Nov 18, 2006)

*naruto filler*

you ever think that the naruto fillers and bleach fillers are tied together(not story wise). i hope when the filler arc of bleach ends so will naruto just a thought but who knows


----------



## saifijaz (Nov 18, 2006)

hey does anyone know when the fillers end?


or have the already ended? werent they supposed to end at 200?


anyhow i dont even remember what story will continue after the fillers end...i guess they will show the hospital scene where Jiraya comes in to take naruto? right


----------



## Konoha (Nov 18, 2006)

no one knows yet but theres OVA one piece vs naruto and that naruto on his part 2 clothes


----------



## myle (Nov 18, 2006)

Nuzents said:


> your post makes no sense.  Ending around 226 and the christmas period??  We just had 210.  We skip Naruto next week, and then 211.  then 4 more for December, which will be 215.
> 
> Unless you mean next Christmas, which will be like 48 more ep give or take, and that means, we will be around the 250's...  I say it a rumor.  But I do say they will be over between end of December-Feburary, large gap    and this is only my thoughts, no facts behind it..



Yes, you are right. I didn't do the maths. I was thinking that the two rumors are the same thing.
Well, there are two rumors.
One says fillers and two weeks before fillers (but I don't think so)
The other rumor is that the end of the fillers is in episode 226.
I am sorry for my previous mistake.


----------



## shadow__nin (Nov 18, 2006)

Either way I hope they end soon and the show does not pull a Kenshin.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Nov 18, 2006)

Nah, Naruto has been on a lot longer then Kenshin.

So I havn't been on in a while, any news about fillers ending sometime this century?


----------



## Konoha (Nov 18, 2006)

day after day the filler arc are going crazy


----------



## Rise Against713 (Nov 18, 2006)

Kuwait said:


> day after day the filler arc are going crazy



If crazy=reatarted 
 then yes


----------



## Konoha (Nov 18, 2006)

Rise Against713 said:


> If crazy=reatarted
> then yes


the making it clear for the gang


----------



## myle (Nov 18, 2006)

Nonetheless, Naruto is still in the top ten of anime in Japan.


----------



## nelsonroyale (Nov 18, 2006)

god I havent watched this series for at least a year....its become so indescribeably bad...the anime team is ridiculously bad

peace


----------



## Rise Against713 (Nov 18, 2006)

myle said:


> Nonetheless, Naruto is still in the top ten of anime in Japan.



That woult last very long if they keep the fillers up


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Nov 18, 2006)

^yeah but we have been saying that for like a year


----------



## Kool ka lang (Nov 18, 2006)

^^more like 2 years.


----------



## The Pirate King (Nov 19, 2006)

kool-ka-lang said:


> ^^more like 2 years.



Probaly 1 year and a half. And it might last longer then 2 years


----------



## Syrah (Nov 20, 2006)

erm, Kishimoto said the Next Gen would be out on march 2008, guys 

at least some good news !!!


----------



## Rise Against713 (Nov 20, 2006)

Syrah said:


> erm, Kishimoto said the Next Gen would be out on march 2008, guys
> 
> at least some good news !!!



 your kidding, right?


----------



## Syrah (Nov 20, 2006)

nope, i just dunno what year we're on 

i meant on spring *2007*, of course

basically, the anime's next season will be NG !!!!!

and yup, it's true  kishi announced it on the Jump


----------



## Rise Against713 (Nov 20, 2006)

Syrah said:


> nope, i just dunno what year we're on
> 
> i meant on spring *2007*, of course
> 
> ...



So like tihs upcomming march?
If so than whats this big jump announcement for?


----------



## Syrah (Nov 20, 2006)

Well that's the shonen jump's big announcement actually 
and yup, i mean march, more precisely sometime around the early april month...

You may rejoice now :3 The nightmare is over, guys \o/


----------



## Rise Against713 (Nov 20, 2006)

Syrah said:


> Well that's the shonen jump's big announcement actually
> and yup, i mean march, more precisely sometime around the early april month...
> 
> You may rejoice now :3 The nightmare is over, guys \o/



awesome so the kg round feburary. i havn't whatched the anime for a wile so the wait wont seem to long


----------



## Syrah (Nov 20, 2006)

Same here, i almost gave up when i saw again mizuki, and completely gave it up when i saw him transforming into Tony the Tigerrr...

5 months seem ridiculously short now, don't they ? XD


As for KG, i don't have any info about it... I hope too it's gonna be aired sometime before NG (...= even less fillers left XD), but there's also a possibility for KG to be released as an OAV/movie....


----------



## Senior_Superboy (Nov 20, 2006)

I don't see any reason for KG to be a movie or an OVA. It's a part of the manga just like part one and part two.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Nov 21, 2006)

Where did you hear about SJ announcing this?


----------



## stoobs (Nov 21, 2006)

It's still all speculation.  But if it does come out in march.  I better not see a filler for another two years!


----------



## Konoha (Nov 21, 2006)

ZOMG KAKASHI GAIDEN !!!!!!!1!!! wow i posted the 2999 freaki :S


----------



## MannIS (Nov 21, 2006)

W0t!? So theres hope?


----------



## Xyphere (Nov 21, 2006)

3000 posts.. geez


----------



## reddog33hummer (Nov 21, 2006)

*3000 posts in just one year*

Just 3000 posts in one year.
I think people got tired of complaining

Extra read all about it,
Duke nukem forever beats part 2 of naruto in release date.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Nov 22, 2006)

I am tired of bitching, but I'm even more tired of the fillers.  I have hope for March.


----------



## Leanne (Nov 22, 2006)

I will go crazy if the whole fillers end in March thingy isn't true.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Nov 22, 2006)

Yeah, I might actually go crazy as well.


----------



## bloody (Nov 23, 2006)

fillers are so...


----------



## Konoha (Nov 23, 2006)

Bye Bye Fillers We'll miss ya *hell no*


----------



## jonnyjjs13 (Nov 23, 2006)

ahhh finally.......something about fillers we CANT complain about....them ending lolz.

i hope that studio perriot (sp) wont make fillers hell come back again. I mean if they start back now they can only go for 75 more episodes right.....


----------



## Bill (Nov 23, 2006)

YES!  THEY ARE ENDING IN FEBRUARY!!!


----------



## Konoha (Nov 23, 2006)

DAMN right yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## Lord Jure (Nov 23, 2006)

what do you think how long is going to take before they start anther season of fillers


----------



## Rise Against713 (Nov 23, 2006)

I decree Feb  is now Fillers Death Month


----------



## Lord of Mikawa (Nov 23, 2006)

Scorpion_ said:


> YES!  THEY ARE ENDING IN FEBRUARY!!!


That is something to cheer about. I want to see Time Skip Hinata animated now!


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Nov 23, 2006)

Oh man, I can't wait to see part 2 Shino...xD
And Shikamaru, too.  =D  Especially...

*Spoiler*: __ 



smoking Shika.  Cause he's cool like that.


----------



## Rise Against713 (Nov 23, 2006)

IndigoSkies said:


> Oh man, I can't wait to see part 2 Shino...xD
> And Shikamaru, too.  =D  Especially...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That may take a while but 
HELL YES


----------



## Bill (Nov 23, 2006)

I want to see the Akatsuki.  And the Kakashi gaiden..


----------



## Konoha (Nov 23, 2006)

i want to see all


----------



## bbNaruto (Nov 24, 2006)

I am celebrating Chinese New Year at February..............guess there another reason to celebrate!! End of Filler celebration!!


----------



## Leanne (Nov 24, 2006)

They will come back someday though..  When the manga isn't that far ahead anymore. But for now, yaay!! FILLERS ARE ENDING!!


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Nov 24, 2006)

Why is everyone acting like they are almost over?  I mean, I'm an optimist, but I still havn't seen any proof.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Nov 24, 2006)

I'm kind of behindin the manga, does it announce it there or something?


----------



## Megamx4 (Nov 25, 2006)

FireNinja7 said:


> I'm kind of behindin the manga, does it announce it there or something?




Masashi Kishimoto announces in the newest manga chapter that the Naruto fillers end in the Spring, which is going to be around February. Oh, and that the new start will also come with a new name: Naruto: Shinpuu-den.....roughly "Hurricane Chronicles" as Pazuzu translated it in an earlier post.

No one knows yet if Kakashi Gaiden will end the first Naruto series, or if it will kick off H.C...we'll have to wait and see. ^_^


----------



## Konoha (Nov 25, 2006)

yes they annouced all about part 2 starts


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Nov 25, 2006)

OMG!  I AM SO HAPPY!


----------



## Konoha (Nov 25, 2006)

yea no more fillers after 15 febrauary


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 25, 2006)

*HERE'S TO YOU, FILLERS!*


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Nov 25, 2006)

*agrees with Neji_kun*


----------



## Konoha (Nov 25, 2006)

100000% agree


----------



## dilbot (Nov 25, 2006)

Hey! some of us said that fillers will end when this thread reaches 200 pages! HURRY UP AND SPAM PPL!


----------



## Konoha (Nov 26, 2006)

dude are you for real they said that ?


----------



## Djuin (Nov 26, 2006)

Megamx4 said:


> new start will also come with a new name: Naruto: Shinpuu-den.....roughly "Hurricane Chronicles" as Pazuzu translated it in an earlier post.



i had a feeling they would do somthing like that, that way they can actually keep making regular naruto fillers while the new naruto is airing, and keep money commin in on all fronts, mabey it wont happen right away but i bet regular naruto fillers aren't over yet mwahahaaha ;p


----------



## Konoha (Nov 26, 2006)

theres a word is YET  so its near  82 days


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Nov 26, 2006)

Kuwait said:


> dude are you for real they said that ?



A while back people were saying that this thread would be over 200 pages long by the time the fillers end.  Thats probably what he's talking about.


----------



## Konoha (Nov 26, 2006)

then fire ninja we gotta spam it up before the fillers end  we got 48 pages to go


----------



## Jean-Jaques-Jasper (Nov 26, 2006)

Kuwait said:


> then fire ninja we gotta spam it up before the fillers end  we got 48 pages to go




then lets march to the 200 pages, gogo anti filler threads    !!!!


----------



## Konoha (Nov 26, 2006)

Die Jedi Die Fillers Die


----------



## Ramen80 (Nov 26, 2006)

DIE FUCKING FILLERS DIEEE!!!

i wanna give my contribution to reach page 200


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Nov 26, 2006)

Kuwait said:


> then fire ninja we gotta spam it up before the fillers end  we got 48 pages to go



You're right!  We need to bitch while we still have time!

FILLERS SUCK!  I HATE THEM!  I would say that I want them to die a very slow and painfull death, but thats kind of the way it's been: Very slow and extreamly painfull.


----------



## Konoha (Nov 27, 2006)

roflmao omg omg i laughin' hard  Filler Suck Suckky fillers we hate fillers , fillers are bad , fillers etc,


----------



## Jean-Jaques-Jasper (Nov 27, 2006)

FireNinja7 said:


> You're right!  We need to bitch while we still have time!
> 
> FILLERS SUCK!  I HATE THEM!  I would say that I want them to die a very slow and painfull death, but thats kind of the way it's been: Very slow and extreamly painfull.



Sure i'd love slow and painfull ... but slow also means longer and we dont want fillers ANY LONGER!!!! Die fillers, part 2 SOS

(yeey another page )


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Nov 27, 2006)

^Yeah, thats what I meant, slow would mean longer, thats why I wany them to die quickly and get it the f*** overwith!


----------



## Konoha (Nov 27, 2006)

wow cool it guys it's only bad fillers


----------



## Nuzents (Nov 27, 2006)

awww, i'm going to miss all the filler subjects on Thursdays, about where they messed up at, how stupid it is, omg kg is coming(well, we still have those for a while).  I can look back, and say, the fillers was a time of my life i could have did without


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 27, 2006)

I feel bad for the anti-fillers FC, now there will won't be any for them to bash on.


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 28, 2006)

Personally, I don't care anymore. I don't even care what they name the damn thing. Just the knowledge that I could get to see the end of the fillers in my own lifetime is enough for me.

As long as they do as good a job with Part II as the did with Part I (before the fillers), they could call it "Naruto: Shit Chronicles" for all that matters to me.


----------



## Konoha (Nov 28, 2006)

We ALL hate fillers So it's now just 153 so 47 pages more


----------



## Senior_Superboy (Nov 28, 2006)

There's no point to spam up the topic just to get to 200 pages. Except for those trying to raise their post count.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Nov 28, 2006)

^Hey we've spent ages bitching, let us enjoy this!  Now we can post about how excited we are!


----------



## Konoha (Nov 28, 2006)

FireNinja Senior guys cool it, its only filler thread


----------



## Smash_2451 (Nov 28, 2006)

I really don't see why everyone is bitching about fillers; you don't have to watch them and complaining about them won't make them go away and won't make Hurricane Chronicles arrive any faster.

Hell, the canon episodes on their own merit aren't perfect and there are, I believe, filler episodes that are just as good, if not, better, than canon storyline episodes.  Which?  Sure, the Raiga arc and the Treasure Hunter arc were a bit predictable, but I'd take those over the Wave Country Arc, and you can quote me on that (honestly, the Haku and Zabuza dying together was NOT all that emotional as made out to be, in my opinion).

Besides, if there were no fillers, they'd catch up to the manga a lot quicker and when they were both together, they'd end up showing repeats, but you'd probably be watching the repeats on YouTube or some other website anyway, so they have to resort to fillers.

And besides, not all of the fillers are TOTALLY filler content; as there are filler episodes that contain manga content, such as in episode 142, where the opening content coincides with the events in chapter 238.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Nov 28, 2006)

Kuwait said:


> FireNinja Senior guys cool it, its only filler thread



Cool what?  I'm not angry?


----------



## Konoha (Nov 28, 2006)

then lets complete spamming this thread roflmao guys theres more 3 months since were going to see shipuuden


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Nov 28, 2006)

It's not spam if we are talking about the fillers, thats what the thread if for.   ^_^

Even though they aren't over yet, I can't help but be filled with joy.  ^_^


----------



## Konoha (Nov 28, 2006)

yeah dude after a whole year and 7 month of bad fillers  now we feel alive


----------



## MajesticBeast (Nov 28, 2006)

Damn i hate fillers maybe i said it before but i hate fillers.


----------



## General Mustang (Nov 28, 2006)

Ok, for the millionth time DB will not drop Naruto


----------



## batkinson001 (Nov 28, 2006)

Evil ShadowX said:


> Ok, for the millionth time DB will not drop Naruto


----------



## General Mustang (Nov 28, 2006)

Theres a * where it says naruto

at the bottom:

*YHBT

Learn what that means then you'll know


----------



## batkinson001 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh ****! I totally missed that.  They always give me a near heart attack when they pull stuff like this.


----------



## General Mustang (Nov 28, 2006)

Hehe, i didn't realize it til someone told me too. Happy to help you though  Don't need any more heart attacks today lol


----------



## batkinson001 (Nov 28, 2006)

No I do not.  I have had too many near-ones thanks to my 360's having trouble reading discs lately...


----------



## General Mustang (Nov 28, 2006)

At least you didn't thats the good point here


----------



## Konoha (Nov 28, 2006)

rofl now i got dattebayo joke  they are just messing with us


----------



## Nuzents (Nov 29, 2006)

^ur kiddin right, 

these froms don't have as many topics without the fillers, it the same topics everyday i look, before i could see, my grandma said KG would be airing on ep 208...


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Nov 29, 2006)

Kuwait said:


> yeah dude after a whole year and 7 month of bad fillers  now we feel alive



It's only been a year and 7 months?  Wow it seems like so much longer!, but yeah, I totally know what you mean, I do feel more alive.


----------



## Konoha (Nov 29, 2006)

and this is awesome


----------



## arklogic (Nov 29, 2006)

Yea it took me a while before i found out the Pokemon thing was a complete joke!  I didnt know what YHBT meant but... now i do


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Nov 30, 2006)

Pokemon thing???  What????


----------



## Konoha (Nov 30, 2006)

YHBT means You Have Been Trolled *notice the big letters*


----------



## Karin Maaka (Nov 30, 2006)

arklogic said:


> Yea it took me a while before i found out the Pokemon thing was a complete joke!  I didnt know what YHBT meant but... now i do



 The dropping Naruto thing was a joke, but they actually subbed a Pokemon episode (and not as a troll sub). They will be continuing to do the Pokemon D/P series as well.


----------



## dilbot (Dec 2, 2006)

Kuwait said:


> Die Jedi Die Fillers Die





Ramen80 said:


> DIE FUCKING FILLERS DIEEE!!!
> 
> i wanna give my contribution to reach page 200





AngstyUchiha said:


> You're right!  We need to bitch while we still have time!
> 
> FILLERS SUCK!  I HATE THEM!  I would say that I want them to die a very slow and painfull death, but thats kind of the way it's been: Very slow and extreamly painfull.



GAAAH!!!!!!! now i have to have sex with like....GAAH!!!!!!

hahahaha naive fools! YHBT means *Y*ou *H*ave *B*een *T*rolled

which means the info is fake


----------



## Konoha (Dec 2, 2006)

Quite Filler thread !!


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Dec 2, 2006)

Um, I'm a bit confused...this whole page seems to be talking about many different things...Pokemon and being Trolled...

wtf r people talking about?


----------



## Gaara from the Desert (Dec 2, 2006)

Want to know what I think about fillers? The Battle in The Warship Islet // Get Backers OST 2, #9
It's pretty funny, I think...


----------



## kaizokukage (Dec 3, 2006)

lol wtf??? dilbot just because people want to kill fillers doesnt mean giving a person your virginity@___@


----------



## Konoha (Dec 3, 2006)

they are going out of the filler subject


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Dec 3, 2006)

Like I said before, I have no idea what people are talking about...Pokemon, being Trolled...virginity....

What are you people talking about?


----------



## Konoha (Dec 3, 2006)

*singging* Pokemon Gotta Catch them alll i would be the very best blah blah in the world of pokemon the blah blah you teach me and i teach you pokemon 
*background* pokemon gotta catch 'em ALL *screams* POKEMON


----------



## General Mustang (Dec 3, 2006)

Kuwait said:


> *singging* Pokemon Gotta Catch them alll i would be the very best blah blah in the world of pokemon the blah blah you teach me and i teach you pokemon
> *background* pokemon gotta catch 'em ALL *screams* POKEMON



Someones bored....or has a bad taste in music?


----------



## dilbot (Dec 3, 2006)

kuwait has all the english and japanese pokemon dub themsongs on his itunes, and he plays it on his myspace, go check it out.


----------



## kaizokukage (Dec 3, 2006)

hey! i got the pokemon themesongs! you stfu, dont u have some women to attend to?


----------



## Echo (Dec 3, 2006)

Allright,

I need to get this out of my system....


*Spoiler*: __ 



FILLERS FUCKING SUCK!!!!
    





*Sigh*  Sorry I'm kinda pissed off right now.

Bye Now!


----------



## Konoha (Dec 4, 2006)

Echo48 said:


> Allright,
> 
> I need to get this out of my system....
> 
> ...



im gonna discribe this post with one word ----- SCARY


----------



## kaizokukage (Dec 5, 2006)

i think someone may need to see Dr.P. Orno


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Dec 5, 2006)

Kuwait said:


> im gonna discribe this post with one word ----- SCARY



Scary or not it's still kinda true.  

They do fucking suck....


----------



## kaizokukage (Dec 5, 2006)

u know, i havent really typed a post on how i hate fillers....

FILLERS TOOK MY MOTHERS VIRGINITY AWAY!!!! WTF!?!?!!?!!?!?!

oh wait, it was dilbot...


----------



## Konoha (Dec 5, 2006)

fillers sucks they really sucks they really really sucks especailly the shemale guy


----------



## jjc (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm sure it's been mentioned, but does anyone think we might be overhyping the end of fillers? What if the Hurricane Chronicles is really bad? (then again, how much worse could it get?)


----------



## All Things Evil (Dec 5, 2006)

Dammit I hate Fillers!

I want to see new episodes...I want to see KG up on thursday/friday I want the insanity to stop!sasxcaxsxbjhsbsadvbjs,avdxjsaxvas,jsvaj,vdwa.lvsha;xvashx.asxw;

I am going to flip out already...


----------



## Konoha (Dec 5, 2006)

You cant hit me you cant hit me


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 6, 2006)

Filler need to end and that's all their is to it.


----------



## PhantomPunk (Dec 6, 2006)

Watching Fillers..actually hurts, it physically hurts


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 6, 2006)

Fillers are the spawn of satan.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Dec 7, 2006)

Spawn of Satan...thats a good one, I usually go with "Incarnate of evil"


----------



## kaizokukage (Dec 7, 2006)

i usually go with "he's evil kenevil! WTF!"


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 7, 2006)

AngstyUchiha said:


> Spawn of Satan...thats a good one, I usually go with "Incarnate of evil"



Heh I'm glad you liked my meaning.


----------



## Konoha (Dec 8, 2006)

umm fillers theres 44 pages left umm


----------



## Mintaka (Dec 8, 2006)

What do I think of fillers?  I think that the naruto characters cry themselves to sleep after each one knowing another is on the way.


----------



## kaizokukage (Dec 8, 2006)

fillers+porn= a HUUUGE migrane T-T


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Dec 8, 2006)

Tokoyami said:


> What do I think of fillers?  I think that the naruto characters cry themselves to sleep after each one knowing another is on the way.



Well I know the fans do at least...


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 8, 2006)

kaizokukage said:


> fillers+porn= a HUUUGE migrane T-T



The golden shower scenes were amusing at least, but down right weird and sick


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 9, 2006)

Nicky The Ninja said:


> The golden shower scenes were amusing at least, but down right weird and sick



I found those scenes really weird and yet funny at the same time.


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 9, 2006)

Did anyone notice that the Rasengan teqnique has been used over 50 times in the fillers, so much for it being special.


----------



## Chee (Dec 9, 2006)

Nicky The Ninja said:


> Did anyone notice that the Rasengan teqnique has been used over 50 times in the fillers, so much for it being special.



Do you know if that one guy still has that Rasengan counter?  I forgot his username and I'd like to see the exact amount.


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 9, 2006)

Sakura-Chan said:


> Do you know if that one guy still has that Rasengan counter?  I forgot his username and I'd like to see the exact amount.



Oh your talking about the Rasengan-o-meter, I remember it but I forgot which member did it.


----------



## Konoha (Dec 9, 2006)

now we all now all the filler storys naruto and of the rookie nine go with him then they see the enemy then naruto try to attack him with the kunai after that if it dosen't work then scream kage bunshin no jtsu and the rasengaaaan!!


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 9, 2006)

Well how many times has the Rasengan teqnique been used in the fillers, I lost track around 50 times.


----------



## Nuzents (Dec 9, 2006)

Nicky The Ninja said:


> Did anyone notice that the Rasengan teqnique has been used over 50 times in the fillers, so much for it being special.



Why isn't it special????  Only 3 ppl alive can do it, that makes it special(plus its advantages, no seals, can be used a lot in a day)

Yes, it is overused in the fillers, but most ninjas use the same techniques over and over, well except for a certain copy cat ninja.  

Naruto basically only do 4 techniques, so what more can you expect from him.  (summons, replication, kage...., rasengan)  he can do sexy too, but he only does that know when he wants something.  I say you see more kage than anything.  


but yeah it is overused, but so is most finishing moves after a while(until they alter it, like most do eventually in all animes I watched)


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 9, 2006)

gokuden553 said:


> Well how many times has the Rasengan teqnique been used in the fillers, I lost track around 50 times.



I remeber somekind of Rasengan-o-meter last year when the fillers were half way through, but the only number I remembered was that it came to 65... all the other times I never kept track of it.


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 9, 2006)

Now that you mention it the Rasengan-o-meter was used to display the amount of times Naruto used Rasengan in the fillers... now which member had it in their profile?


----------



## NaraShikamaru0506 (Dec 9, 2006)

My view on fillers? Hmm................ They're troublesome little pieces of *censored*!!!!! Oh yeah, every week I see if it might be KG, but I'm only let down. But now I'm waiting for February. Oh yeah, also, on the topic of episodes coming out, I calculated that the first episode of the Return of Itachi arc in English (CN not Jetix) will air on March 30th if theres no marathons or a halt of new episodes.


----------



## Konoha (Dec 10, 2006)

8 filler episodes left 2 months


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 10, 2006)

Yep only 2 more months and 8 days to go until the fillers are over


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 10, 2006)

And 9 weeks, 3 days, 17 hours and 56 minuites in all before part 2 starts


----------



## Konoha (Dec 10, 2006)

rofl guys reading my sign thats good cuz as long as you count u feel its shorter


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Dec 11, 2006)

counting does make it seem shorter.

Is there any way I could put that in my sig as well?  Does it work like a regular picture?


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 11, 2006)

Kuwait said:


> rofl guys reading my sign thats good cuz as long as you count u feel its shorter



Yep it does make it feel shorter.


----------



## Konoha (Dec 11, 2006)

damn theres 9 filler episodes left


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 11, 2006)

And 9 Weeks, 2 Days, 19 Hours and 7 minuites left in all


----------



## Konoha (Dec 11, 2006)

still our goal before the fillers ends is 200 pure pages  work it guys


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 11, 2006)

Heh at this rate we will easily reach 200 pages.


----------



## Konoha (Dec 11, 2006)

no way nicky u gotta calculate for every page is 20 post so were late like 43 pages


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 11, 2006)

So are the fillers actually ending on February 15th?


----------



## Rise Against713 (Dec 11, 2006)

Kuwait said:


> damn theres 9 filler episodes left



What about the Kakashi Gaiden? that's not a filler so 2 to 3 episodes will be not fillers


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 11, 2006)

Kakashi Gaiden shouldn't be a filler I hope...


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 11, 2006)

Rise Against713 said:


> What about the Kakashi Gaiden? that's not a filler so 2 to 3 episodes will be not fillers



Thats a good thing that it wont be a filler and all.


----------



## Konoha (Dec 12, 2006)

Rise Against713 said:


> What about the Kakashi Gaiden? that's not a filler so 2 to 3 episodes will be not fillers


 we dont know yet the febraury 15 is kakashi gaiden or part start all they said fillers will end at febraury 15


----------



## neji my main man (Dec 12, 2006)

i think the problam is the show is once aweek so people cant wait for th fillers to end i dont mind i like them they are funny and you see new things
like i said the problam is that its once a week because there will be 100+ more episode so the show is going to be for anoter 2 years or more...


----------



## Nuzents (Dec 12, 2006)

I hope they put filler in KG, so it will start that much sooner(assuming they are starting part 2 on feb 15, and not KG)

I rather see new ppl with new moves being done, but maybe that just me.  I tired of Naruto same old stuff, he needs to go train and learn something, and change it up every once in a while


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 12, 2006)

Now it's 9 Weeks, 2 days, 5 Hours and 11 Minuites untill the fillers end.


----------



## Colbert (Dec 12, 2006)

*ZOMG!!! FILLER GAIDEN!!!1!!!*


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 12, 2006)

Colbert said:


> *ZOMG!!! FILLER GAIDEN!!!1!!!*



Lolz I never expected that to come up


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 12, 2006)

Colbert said:


> *ZOMG!!! FILLER GAIDEN!!!1!!!*



*ZOMG!! SPECIAL GAIDEN!!!*


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 12, 2006)

Nicky The Ninja said:


> *ZOMG!! SPECIAL GAIDEN!!!*



Wow unmasked Kakashi and Yondaime


----------



## Konoha (Dec 12, 2006)

i made a thread about this like before 3 months


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 12, 2006)

Kuwait said:


> i made a thread about this like before 3 months



Do you think that was actually Kakashi unmasked and the actural Yondaime in that special?


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 12, 2006)

Nicky The Ninja said:


> Do you think that was actually Kakashi unmasked and the actural Yondaime in that special?



I think it was just a joke when they showed Kakashi unmasked, but Yondaime's appearence was for real I think.


----------



## Konoha (Dec 12, 2006)

dude thats a ninja same age as naruto if you remember the episode when everyone is happy for graduation he was the only one who didn't graduate so thats the ninja appearance but yondaime im still shocked about it !!


----------



## Pia-chan (Dec 12, 2006)

XDDD this is the "special konoha sports festival" and apeared lot of time ago,  i saw it in the DVD of the first Naruto Movie... is not a filler ^^;


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 12, 2006)

I wasn't filler it was a special, or something that came seperate from the movie.


----------



## Konoha (Dec 13, 2006)

yes it was a specail from naruto movie 1


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 13, 2006)

The most funniest special ever


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 13, 2006)

Nicky The Ninja said:


> The most funniest special ever



It sure was, especially when Naruto kept trying to get to the toilet but kept failing.


----------



## Nuzents (Dec 13, 2006)

Nicky The Ninja said:


> *ZOMG!! SPECIAL GAIDEN!!!*




I never saw that as Kakashi, i mean, you can't really see the sharingan in his eye, and He would keep it covered until a fight, wouldn't leave it out if he just standing around. (though in specials they don't get technical)

But yeah, that yellow haired ninja did like close like the 4th, probably a joke

it was pretty funny special though


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 13, 2006)

I think that yellow haired ninja was supposed to be Yondaime.


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 13, 2006)

gokuden553 said:


> I think that yellow haired ninja was supposed to be Yondaime.



I expected him to be aswell, since he looks exactually like him.


----------



## roundkirby (Dec 13, 2006)

Hmm, well I actually love the fillers (Till I got around 205ish lol)... since it shows how some of the bonds strengthen, like Hinata's character growing a bit..  I guess it's a way to incorporate most of the sidequest stories as well? anywho I LOVE THE ANIME <333 lol


----------



## Konoha (Dec 13, 2006)

the yellow haired guy is yondaime


----------



## kaizokukage (Dec 14, 2006)

it was, he had the exact hair style and clothes....

ZOMG KAKASHI GARDEN GAIDEN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 14, 2006)

kaizokukage said:


> it was, he had the exact hair style and clothes....
> 
> ZOMG KAKASHI GARDEN GAIDEN!!!!!!!!!!!



Thought so, do any of you think he will look like that in part 2 aswell?


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 14, 2006)

Konoha said:


> the yellow haired guy is yondaime



So he was after all, too bad we didn't get to see his face in that scene because he was too far away.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Dec 14, 2006)

I wonder if there really is going to be 200 pages before the fillers end.  I mean, people are getting excited, so I think there should be a lot of posts.

There is only like 8 fillers left right?


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 14, 2006)

AngstyUchiha said:


> I wonder if there really is going to be 200 pages before the fillers end.  I mean, people are getting excited, so I think there should be a lot of posts.
> 
> There is only like 8 fillers left right?



From the looks of it, it seems that way.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Dec 14, 2006)

It would be funny if it came out to be eaxactally 200


----------



## kaizokukage (Dec 14, 2006)

lets make a funny and reach 200 pages!


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Dec 14, 2006)

make a funny?


----------



## Konoha (Dec 14, 2006)

kaizokukage dude are some kind of high or something


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 14, 2006)

Konoha said:


> kaizokukage dude are some kind of high or something



I noticed that after reading his post


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Dec 14, 2006)

Well when he said "make a funny" I thought of the end of Ninja Turtles...but thats just me...


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 14, 2006)

AngstyUchiha said:


> Well when he said "make a funny" I thought of the end of Ninja Turtles...but thats just me...



I think he meant "Make it funny".


----------



## Konoha (Dec 15, 2006)

wow ninja turtles where are they  i gotta help them


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 15, 2006)

We can't let that series end, it's too good.


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 15, 2006)

AngstyUchiha said:


> Well when he said "make a funny" I thought of the end of Ninja Turtles...but thats just me...



The Ninja Turtles series went down hill once 4kids licenced it, so I'm glad it ended.


----------



## kaizokukage (Dec 15, 2006)

>.< im not high!

to get straight to the point, lets just spam till 200 pages!


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 15, 2006)

I'd rather not, since this topic was still meant for complaining about fillers only/


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Dec 15, 2006)

Just for the record I was talking about the original Ninja Turtles Movie, but yeah, I agree we shoudl stay on topic.

Plus, if we just spam the thread then whats the point of it reaching 200 pages?  The whole point is how we were hating fillers for that many pages.

So back to fillers:

They suck, I hate them, they have reached a low so far down there that they need to look up to see the gutter.  I AM SO HAPPY THEY ARE ENDING!!!!!

WOOT!


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 16, 2006)

I hated the fillers so much, it's like a never ending nightmare and you can't seem to wake up from in until the very last event is over... when this nightmare of fillers ends I'll be realieved greatly.


----------



## Sasuke X (Dec 16, 2006)

It's both sad and funny at the time that there's been so many posts in this thread complaining about the fillers... There's no point in complaining about them, it's not like complaining makes the wait any easier, if anything it makes the wait harder. It's best to simply forget about them. 

In my opinion, DB should've stopped subbing the fillers and subbed something better, like Death Note. No-one is going to remember all the hard work they put into the fillers, no-one will care once the fillers are over and the real Naruto returns.


----------



## Djuin (Dec 16, 2006)

kaizokukage said:


> >.< im not high!



And y would anyone between the ages of 16 and 45 who still watches cartoons be high (>'')> <(''<)

I think mostly now that the fillers ending is actually near now, that i hate the fillers even more, i'v totaly started fast farwarding and now i can't even dl them any more cus they are gettin so awfull, and since i know whats comming tthe comparison is off the charts


----------



## Konoha (Dec 16, 2006)

woah i cant believe that 2 months left for teh fillers


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 16, 2006)

Konoha said:


> woah i cant believe that 2 months left for teh fillers



I know, isn't it so exciting I could cut the tension with a knife


----------



## kaizokukage (Dec 16, 2006)

wow only 2 more months??? YAY! i hope i get my nintendo wii by the time its in!

*Spoiler*: __ 



my sister told me on friday her friend works at ebgames and she said that there would be atleast 3 in the store on saturday...
today i went to ebgames at 7:00am and there were only 2 ppl in line!!! when the store opened they only had 2....DAMN THEM!


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 16, 2006)

Lucky you, I'm getting my Wii on Christmas day so it'll keep me going until the fillers end a beyond.


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 16, 2006)

I have already got my Wii and it sure is a better privilage than watching those Naruto fillers.


----------



## Konoha (Dec 17, 2006)

im waiting for Ps3 to get in Kuwait they are already sold out


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 17, 2006)

Konoha said:


> im waiting for Ps3 to get in Kuwait they are already sold out



Wow they must have sold really fast over their, as for the Wii it's getting sold out by the minuite.


----------



## Konoha (Dec 17, 2006)

gokuden dude it's only one week they released PS3 and it's already sold out !!


----------



## kaizokukage (Dec 17, 2006)

thats sony's fault for it being sold out, atleast wii has millions left to ship, after the ps3 exploding incident.. they didnt make any for like i dunno when.

where i live, wiis are coming in every friday at bestbuy, but ppl are like sleeping ovr at 8:00 pm for them... i just gave up going to the big stores.

btw apparently my friend said that there was a poll on how many wanted the wii, ps3 and x360 in the U.S

i heard this from a friend and i dont know if hes reliable or not as because he didnt give me a site.

wii: 63%

ps3: 34%

x360: 3%

(rough guess, tried to remember the exact percentages but i know for a fact over 50% wanted wii)

i also heard nintendo is just holding back wiis to increase the hype, and there will be thousands coming in stores on boxing day, i hope to get one before that.


----------



## Konoha (Dec 18, 2006)

damn i hate those Freaking Fillers So bad the current arc is a retard


----------



## gokuden553 (Dec 18, 2006)

Konoha said:


> damn i hate those Freaking Fillers So bad the current arc is a retard



I know it's bad, but then again what's new?


----------



## Naruto_finch (Dec 19, 2006)

*Official*



kaizokukage said:


> thats sony's fault for it being sold out, atleast wii has millions left to ship, after the ps3 exploding incident.. they didnt make any for like i dunno when.
> 
> where i live, wiis are coming in every friday at bestbuy, but ppl are like sleeping ovr at 8:00 pm for them... i just gave up going to the big stores.
> 
> ...



ummm.... those numbers are nowhere near correct official statement can be found here 
Wii is easily number one, but in current demand, Xbox 360 is performing better because of the lack of good titles. Oh and FILLERS SUX


----------



## Konoha (Dec 21, 2006)

ok guys it's a filler thread not gameing :rofl


----------



## !ShIkAmArU! (Dec 22, 2006)

My Favourite filler was episode 161 where those two queer Rock Lee and Gai look-a-likes came... twas tres funny ^^


----------



## WoAh (Dec 22, 2006)

the best filler is 193 where lee has the dojo


----------



## kaizokukage (Dec 22, 2006)

yea i dont think we'll make it to 200 eps... YAY I GOT MY WII!!!!!!

tenkaichi 2 is made of total 4wesome!


----------



## lkayosl (Dec 23, 2006)

wow this filler really fails badly lol
another one finishing with a rasengan and a bad guy gone good sacfrificing himself


----------



## Sakurastar2003 (Dec 23, 2006)

YAY!
*dances* Almost done! Just...a...few...more...fillers...
Wow. There were so many fillers that I had to temporarily stop before eppie 209...I got a headache, special the 90 minute special...
ANYWAYS! I'm happy because their FINALLY ending the fillers in February, my b-day month. YAY! *dances some more ; gets dizzy and falls over*
^_^;


----------



## popol24 (Dec 26, 2006)

hang on guys, i've been reading since page 150 and you guys were talking all about naruto fillers but, i didn't really get much details. anyone care to explain in full detail? or at least post some link or something? cheers, and btw, i just watch naruto from the beginning (as in episode 1) and found it much more interesting than the fillers.


----------



## Fonster Mox (Dec 26, 2006)

popol24 said:


> hang on guys, i've been reading since page 150 and you guys were talking all about naruto fillers but, i didn't really get much details. anyone care to explain in full detail? or at least post some link or something? cheers, and btw, i just watch naruto from the beginning (as in episode 1) and found it much more interesting than the fillers.


Errmm, what the heck do you want details about? What fillers are? When they're gonna end? Why they exist? Why they suck?

(I may as well just answer these 4 questions in case it's one of those):

1. Fillers are episodes written by the anime team, not part of the manga (where the original story comes from)

2. They've been going since May 2005 and are going to end in February, maybe before if the small "Kakashi Gaiden" arc airs before Part 2 (the second proper part of Naruto from the manga)

3. They exist because rather than putting the show on halt when it caught up with the manga, they wanted to keep showing things even when there wasn't enough to work from. In other words, they need the manga to be far enough ahead that they can build the anime from it, but they wanted to keep making money.

4. They suck because they have no real character progression, nobody to care about is ever introduced, character designs are bad, the art and animation is almost always terrible, some seriously stupid things happen to people and because we damn well want Part 2 already


----------



## Hyouma (Dec 26, 2006)

The end of Naruto fillers, I thought I'd never see the day (well I'm not there yet technically).

I wonder if I should keep my "Naruto filler effect" in my sig as a reminder of horrible times...


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Dec 27, 2006)

WoAh said:


> the best filler is 193 where lee has the dojo



I disagree, I think the last filler will be the best because it means they are over!


----------



## dementedninja (Dec 27, 2006)

​raaaaarg over 100 fillers, its amazing that i can still deal watching naruto.Yet, i still love it very much, I like the fact naruto could kick sasukes but without the seal hmph i'm hoping that sukara learns her medical techniques so she can tend to naruto's neverending wounds.


----------



## dementedninja (Dec 27, 2006)

dundundun i don't know lol  naruto needs to learn some cool new jutsus and get a little more serious like shino


----------



## Konoha (Dec 28, 2006)

dementedninja said:


> raaaaarg over 100 fillers, its amazing that i can still deal watching naruto.Yet, i still love it very much, I like the fact naruto could kick sasukes but without the seal hmph i'm hoping that sukara learns her medical techniques so she can tend to naruto's neverending wounds.


 wrong information my friend they are 80 something fillers not 100


----------



## popol24 (Dec 28, 2006)

Fonster Mox said:


> Errmm, what the heck do you want details about? What fillers are? When they're gonna end? Why they exist? Why they suck?
> 
> (I may as well just answer these 4 questions in case it's one of those):
> 
> ...



sorry, i was a tad vague. i know what fillers are for, and thanks for the lengthy explanation. what i was after is that how you guys can conclude the the fillers will end in like two months time. where and how did you guys get that information? like i said, i was reading this thread (maybe i wasn't looking hard enough cos i got tired of reading the complaints) and couldn't find the evidence on how the fillers will end. someone care to explain this? cheers!


----------



## ms89 (Dec 28, 2006)

LOOK AT THIS GUYS SIG HAHAHAHAHA

Read pazuzu's comment. Explains how we know.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Dec 28, 2006)

Konoha said:


> wrong information my friend they are 80 something fillers not 100



It might as well be, it sure feels like 100...


----------



## Konoha (Dec 28, 2006)

yo angstyuchiha it's me Kuwait  and still we got 39 pages we wont be done at time


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Dec 28, 2006)

^Lol, we both changed our names...

39?  Hell we can do it!


----------



## Konoha (Dec 28, 2006)

it's hard calculate 20 for every page thats mean 
20x39=780 << posts


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Dec 29, 2006)

I alone could bitch about fillers for at least 700 posts. XD


----------



## Konoha (Dec 29, 2006)

xD i can do 80 posts  Damn we hate fillers


----------



## reddik (Dec 29, 2006)

the fillers have gotten worse over the years does anyone else think so too?


----------



## Ramen80 (Dec 29, 2006)

I DEFINITELY HATE FILLERS!!!!!!!!!!

(im helping you out to reach 200 pages  )

P.S.
But i dont have a signature so my help is a small one, sorry


----------



## MFauli (Dec 30, 2006)

Fillers are dying!
Im so happy ^^


----------



## Konoha (Dec 30, 2006)

may fillers fall down and never raise again By the Command of KWGoD


----------



## reddik (Dec 30, 2006)

finally the fillers will have died for good.


----------



## Kei Kurono (Dec 30, 2006)

I think the fillers have been lacking in the animation department recently, for example we have had Naruto looking like a cardboard cut out and other times he looks as fat as a pig.


----------



## randyroo (Dec 30, 2006)

so does anybody know when the fillers will end? i mean the series has got really boring without any real storyline its so obvious what the outcome will be. and when will naruto learn a new technique all he can do is kage bunshiin no jutsu and rasengan


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 30, 2006)

Kei Kurono said:


> I think the fillers have been lacking in the animation department recently, for example we have had Naruto looking like a cardboard cut out and other times he looks as fat as a pig.



Need I remind you of headless Naruto? (Episode 208). Though the fillers are over..there are still going to be Part 2 fillers (Hopefully the animation will be better, along with the plotline)


----------



## Konoha (Dec 30, 2006)

Neji Kun said:


> Need I remind you of headless Naruto? (Episode 208). Though the fillers are over..there are still going to be Part 2 fillers (Hopefully the animation will be better, along with the plotline)


 well hope the part 2 fillers wont be the longest the lamest filler like part 1


----------



## Melero (Dec 30, 2006)

Neji Kun said:


> Need I remind you of headless Naruto? (Episode 208). Though the fillers are over..there are still going to be Part 2 fillers (Hopefully the animation will be better, along with the plotline)



The headless Naruto scene has to be the worst thing the filler animators could ever do, though I must admit that I laughed when I first saw it.


----------



## .Itachi_Uchiha (Dec 31, 2006)

how do you get multiple sigs?


----------



## reddik (Dec 31, 2006)

My biggest complaint about the fillers was the lack of quality in the scenes and character animation.


----------



## dilbot (Jan 2, 2007)

WTF? can i see a pic of headless naruto? I just cant believe the filler team, how much nagasake could they be buzzed on??


----------



## Belbwadous (Jan 3, 2007)

Anyone plans to make a anime fillers suvirvor banner?I would really  want one.Pm me if you have one.


----------



## Konoha (Jan 3, 2007)

i survived the fillers thru the storm


----------



## kaizokukage (Jan 3, 2007)

really i dont think there is a need for a banner. just type "i survived X amount of fillers" in your sig space and u got it made


----------



## dilbot (Jan 4, 2007)

really. i dont believe we will make 200 pages by feb 15...by this pace we'll only be like 170 at most pages...


----------



## Konoha (Jan 4, 2007)

but we could make it 200 with 10 people spamming or were posting here a part 2 update


----------



## dilbot (Jan 4, 2007)

ok how about we break intogroups, one for monday, tuesday, wednesday etc etc.

and they will make a minimum of 50 posts in this topic, and there you go! 

number in groups doesnt matter, its best to have mroe than 2 though


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jan 5, 2007)

Is filler over?


----------



## Konoha (Jan 5, 2007)

then we fail'd doin' 200 pages


----------



## Mojim (Jan 5, 2007)

BladeofTheChad said:


> Is filler over?


Nope T_____T

5 weeks more to go -__-


----------



## Lamb-chan (Jan 5, 2007)

We're trying to get to 200 pages of post in this thread?
... Are the fillers do yet?


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jan 5, 2007)

Konoha said:


> then we fail'd doin' 200 pages



Yeah, that would seriously ruin our dreams of a sold 200 pages of filler bitching!


----------



## dilbot (Jan 5, 2007)

Cmon! lets spam this thread up! I HATE FILLERS!

HAHAH! now the mods cant get rid of this now!

i will re-instate the fact that if someone says DIE fillers or in any other format i will have to have sex with a stranger


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jan 5, 2007)

^Why bother saying that the fillers should die when they are already dying?

And complaining about fillers here isn't spam, it's on-topic.

As far as the sex with strangers goes...your the one thats gonna end of with a disease, so your choice I guess...


----------



## Konoha (Jan 6, 2007)

dilbot said:


> Cmon! lets spam this thread up! I HATE FILLERS!
> 
> HAHAH! now the mods cant get rid of this now!
> 
> i will re-instate the fact that if someone says DIE fillers or in any other format i will have to have sex with a stranger


DIE FILLERS  dude aint you affraid of HIV ?


----------



## dilbot (Jan 6, 2007)

no but im afraid of H*P*V

the one i had sex with last night, is in this very thread 0.o


----------



## Konoha (Jan 6, 2007)

i dont get it dude


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jan 6, 2007)

I don't get it either...but the whole thing is kind of stupid to begin with ;P


----------



## Lamb-chan (Jan 6, 2007)

It's not stupid... I hate fillers. To much Hinata and Naruto romance. Give me NaruSasu anyday. 37 more pages to go.


----------



## dilbot (Jan 6, 2007)

....do not question my religious rituals!

37 huh.....yea we'll make it in 5 weeks 

theres 20 posts per page so 37x20= 740 more posts! YAY


----------



## Lamb-chan (Jan 6, 2007)

Only 740 more and there were three post today. No.......................... 

Are they done yet?


----------



## Lamb-chan (Jan 6, 2007)

I hope they put fillers in between storylines. Me hope... me hope. Are we allow to double post?


----------



## dilbot (Jan 7, 2007)

nah, ur not allowed to x2 post     

this message made by my wii!!!!!!


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jan 7, 2007)

So since the fillers are nearing their end, what does everyone think was the absolute worst part?  I myself didn't watch past the life-saving chili, and that was pretty bad, but then again there was the tiger factor...hard to say...oh wait how about the stupid bug arc and how it ended.  Way to make the main character look good...


----------



## kakoishii (Jan 7, 2007)

^it was life saving cury btw,and the bikochu arc was probably one of the better ones, there were far worse if you recall the stupid rich kid filler or the ramen bandits filler, and let's not forget that excrutiatingly boring star arc that introduced god awful karaoke into the narutoverse.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jan 7, 2007)

*shivers at the thought*

Lol, I can't believe I said chili...I guess I was trying hard to forget it...

It's really hard to believe that it got worse after Naruto's fart ruind the mission...I mean...how dumb and immature can you get?  It went from heartbreaking battles with waterfalls and Uchiha flashbacks to curry, bugs, and farts.


----------



## Lamb-chan (Jan 7, 2007)

No double posting. sigh. There goes my idea of posting 'are the filler over yet?' over and over again. 
I only seen about  one 8th of the fillers as I only recently start watching them. Also I started reading the whole thread and got to page 50.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jan 7, 2007)

Seriously, this thread is less repetitive then the fillers.  If you have only seen 8 bail now.  I'll never get the hours of my life back I spent watching the fillers up to the stupid curry arc.


----------



## Konoha (Jan 7, 2007)

Good God whats up with the lazy fillers  damn people who lieks fillers sould DIE


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jan 7, 2007)

I don't understand _how_ someone could like the fillers.


----------



## Konoha (Jan 7, 2007)

angsty u should check ur pm  


well if you check Konoha Tv section and konoha laibrary they got alot of filler lovers thread


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jan 8, 2007)

o_O

Are you serious?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Thats the most horrible thing I've ever heard!  It makes me want to die!

We have to do something about it!  Actually they are probably all like 9-10 year olds...that could explain it.


----------



## Lamb-chan (Jan 8, 2007)

... Are we there yet? I hate filler Gaara!


----------



## Konoha (Jan 8, 2007)

well angsty they all newbies they dont understand a thing about fillers  they thought the meaning of fillers are original manga storyline :rofl meaning that they thought the current fillers appeared in the manga


----------



## dilbot (Jan 8, 2007)

yup, all of them thought the ramen guys daughter got kidnapped by the evil chef ninjas and that naruto and co. had to make the perfect noodles to win her back. And after they win, she gets fat, yup definitely kishimoto writing you got in front of ya.


----------



## Konoha (Jan 9, 2007)

but that was a funny filler episode :rofl when ichkaru gets so thin when he go on diet


----------



## Lamb-chan (Jan 9, 2007)

Thank god the fillers aren't in the manga, Part 2 is cool but 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Asuma


 dying.  

I'm bored. Is it Thrusday yet? Are the filler over yet? What is the meaning of life?
  kyu


----------



## Belbwadous (Jan 9, 2007)

Soon they will end.


----------



## Kei Kurono (Jan 9, 2007)

And for the best once they end.


----------



## Belbwadous (Jan 9, 2007)

I thought that the fillers was a sign of the end of the naruto series in anime.


----------



## Konoha (Jan 10, 2007)

36 pages left WORK IT PEOPLE   anyway we all know now the last filler episode is 220


----------



## Lamb-chan (Jan 10, 2007)

Lets toast to the end of the filler.  


  :toliet


----------



## Konoha (Jan 10, 2007)

i only is about KG


----------



## reddik (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm gonna cry if KG doesen't air


----------



## mangekyou power:tsukuyomi (Jan 10, 2007)

People can breathe now. lol


----------



## Id (Jan 10, 2007)

Konoha said:


> 36 pages left WORK IT PEOPLE   anyway we all know now the last filler episode is 220



Are you serious.........um what the current ep # (I stopped watching a long time ago)

And when do the non-filler ep air?


----------



## Lamb-chan (Jan 10, 2007)

Ep# 216 and the next non-filler is on 2/15/07. 

:rofl   :Rezno>_<


----------



## Lamb-chan (Jan 10, 2007)

... Sorry. Don't ban me. It was an accadent. Don't kill me.


----------



## Konoha (Jan 10, 2007)

on feb 15 the first shippuden


----------



## Lamb-chan (Jan 10, 2007)

four more ep. i think they aren't going to do KG 

Who was your least fav. filler person?

Mine is Mizuki.


----------



## dilbot (Jan 10, 2007)

i guess they renamed the show naruto shipuuden because the show has been trashed by fillers and they feel they need a fresh start.... GAAH 36 PAGES


----------



## Katon_Chidori (Jan 10, 2007)

least fav filler person= shino......  they ruined his character when he got fed some poison that made him laugh.  I'll never look at him the same again sniff.......


----------



## Konoha (Jan 11, 2007)

^^ that was funny as hell when he singed a funny song *without music*


----------



## Lamb-chan (Jan 11, 2007)

I like Shino and his character didn't change in the end. 
We now know that fillers are evil son of .


----------



## iKill (Jan 11, 2007)

WOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooo

am gonna celebrate when part 2 gonna start,
i got though less hope for KG,


----------



## CursedChidori (Jan 11, 2007)

Not all the fillers were that bad. at the end though it started to suck... that ramen filler was awesome xD


----------



## Lamb-chan (Jan 11, 2007)

... Ok I did like the ramen one... wait... Today is Thursday. That new Naruto stuff...:sweat YaY.


----------



## dilbot (Jan 11, 2007)

zomg gaara filler, lets hope they dont ruin another badass character *cough* shukaku*cough*


----------



## Lamb-chan (Jan 11, 2007)

They might make Shukaku into a house pet.


----------



## Akechi (Jan 11, 2007)

*New filler village?*

There's only 4 episodes left of the damn show and they couldn't resist adding another filler village of horrible ugly ninjas.

From 216.. it appears to be the hidden village of Opened Barbie Doll Houses.


----------



## the_ilest (Jan 11, 2007)

ehhh she looks funny.


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 11, 2007)

I'd tap that.


----------



## ryuclan (Jan 11, 2007)

horrible ugly ninjas, she look aight to me


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 11, 2007)

She's even got the filler favorite colors on. The ugly purple unis .... ewwwwwwww


----------



## Taxman (Jan 11, 2007)

*merges with big bad filler thread*


----------



## drakt (Jan 11, 2007)

its the hidden village of 
*Spoiler*: __ 



artisans/artists


 so many crappy villages, why dont they just get obliterated!


----------



## Kakuzu (Jan 11, 2007)

I'd hit it!


----------



## Ziltoid (Jan 12, 2007)

i'd hit it with the back of my hand


----------



## Konoha (Jan 12, 2007)

fillers DAMN Suck


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jan 12, 2007)

Lol, it's been so long since I've watched the fillers that I actually forgot about how every character they make has to completely fugly.


----------



## Undomiel (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm not gonna miss this crap!


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jan 12, 2007)

I feel sorry for anyone that would...


----------



## Katon_Chidori (Jan 12, 2007)

Fillers actually made me want to watch naruto more than i ever wanted too. Their crappiness made me crave the old part one quality episodes. Thus, fillers turned out not to be so bad after all.....(except for waiting for like 5 years to get them out of the way)


----------



## Konoha (Jan 12, 2007)

fillers are retard


----------



## Lamb-chan (Jan 12, 2007)

... God I can't wait for 2/15. She doesn't have pupils. That creeps me out.


----------



## Marguerite Perrin (Jan 12, 2007)

I hate fillers!  They make me wanna kill innocent kittens!


----------



## Lamb-chan (Jan 12, 2007)

Don't kill the kittens! They are innocent! Kill Bu$h instead. 
on a side note: I had an antisocal black kitten named Sasuke, then my mom renamed him Sleepy. Then his owner named him Drake. Which is the best name you think?


----------



## Konoha (Jan 13, 2007)

the whole world are ninjas LOL'D every time we see a new head protector


----------



## dilbot (Jan 13, 2007)

how do the filler writers think of this shit??? especially the RED BEAN PASTE village!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Akechi (Jan 13, 2007)

The whole world isn't full of ninjas, the wave country has no ninjas. And as far as we know Sakura's parents aren't ninjas, etc.

I wish Jiraiya would come back before taking Naruto with him and tell everyone that he destroyed these horrible ninjas and their villages.


----------



## Lamb-chan (Jan 13, 2007)

Why don't they reused a village sometime?


----------



## Konoha (Jan 13, 2007)

fillers villages are like condoms one use only :rofl


----------



## no-yes (Jan 13, 2007)

BUEHHEHE yeah that's right amen!


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jan 13, 2007)

Konoha said:


> fillers villages are like condoms one use only :rofl



LMFAO!  HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I think that it's probably because even the writers realize how crappy their ideas were and can't bare to go back to it, so they make up more crap instead.


----------



## Lamb-chan (Jan 13, 2007)

Maybe... It's better to reuse crap than make more.


----------



## Konoha (Jan 14, 2007)

the last crappy filler arc is now


----------



## Lamb-chan (Jan 14, 2007)

only 34 pages to go... 34 *20= 680. 680/31= 21.935. We need 22 post a day to make it.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jan 14, 2007)

Lamb-chan said:


> Maybe... It's better to reuse crap than make more.



I agree, but they are so talentless that they can't.


----------



## Lamb-chan (Jan 14, 2007)

Maybe... I still think they should or reuse Waves.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm just gonna pretend like the fillers never happened.


----------



## Lamb-chan (Jan 14, 2007)

I will too... until they have a flashback with filler stuff in it. Gaara as a teacher... they are NUTS!


----------



## styler9 (Jan 15, 2007)

wow, there are a lot of posts and i'm not gonna read through all of them. i watched the first few dozen episodes of fillers, but i couldn't handle the level of crap-ness anymore. a few episodes were "decent", and the rest were too horrible for words.
my question is.. anyone recommend some good episodes from the fillers? which ones? i'm getting some naruto withdrawal symptoms, and i can't really wait much longer.

edit:  i found a thread relating to my question. thanks anyway!


----------



## Rikimaru (Jan 15, 2007)

Fillers make me want to punch babies.


----------



## Konoha (Jan 15, 2007)

^^^ u feel wanna kick them like football


----------



## Lamb-chan (Jan 15, 2007)

Please don't punch babies.  The filller aren't worth it. Please leave the babies alone.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jan 15, 2007)

I might die if I ever see a flashback to a filler


----------



## Lamb-chan (Jan 15, 2007)

... I think we will all die if they do. They could have at least have K.G. in the fillers. 

*Starts singing* One day Kakashi Gaiden will come. One day Kakashi Gaiden will come.*stops singing*

Does anyone know the rest of that song in Snow White?


----------



## Katon_Chidori (Jan 15, 2007)

which song, there are many. For instance, A special sort of death, makin' pies, washing song, have a bite, and chorale for snow white. Ill give you lyrics if you can tell me name of song. Don't ask me how I know all this info.

                                     <3 Snow White <3


----------



## Djuin (Jan 15, 2007)

hey i forget, were we trying to get 100 pages or 200 pages before the filler was over?


----------



## Konoha (Jan 16, 2007)

dude its 200 pages we will fail if we dont get it to 200 DAMN YOU FILLERS


----------



## myle (Jan 16, 2007)

The last one was good. Very good, I could say.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jan 16, 2007)

We could make 200 if the people that post regularly on this thread were all online at the same time.


----------



## Konoha (Jan 16, 2007)

if theres any update on shippuden im gonna post it here to make people discuss


----------



## Djuin (Jan 17, 2007)

so they are getting close to the target date, is there any idea if they are going to start the 15th with KG (yes i asked) or have that be the lead in and start KG before that?


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jan 17, 2007)

Um, I asked that before but now I forget...Konoha, you want to take that one?

I guess I'm just too distracted by the idea of the fillers being over to keep any other info in my head.  XD


----------



## .:Maddog:. (Jan 17, 2007)

man if u on episode 139 u hav a while 2 go i'd say skip 2 200 already cuz they're ending soon


----------



## Konoha (Jan 17, 2007)

Djuin said:


> so they are getting close to the target date, is there any idea if they are going to start the 15th with KG (yes i asked) or have that be the lead in and start KG before that?


dude maybe the 1 hour special 15 febraury will be KG or part 2 intrudouceing << dont know how to spell that  
curse you fillers


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jan 18, 2007)

WOOT!  4 Weeks from today!


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 18, 2007)

I recently finished fillers to 183 and have to say the "omg teh sux~!!11!" involved is vastly overrated. Those episodes included Peacock and Tony the Tiger. Almost 100 filler episodes is my only complaint. Not sure if they get worse towards episode 200, but the above mentioned arcs are the ones I hear bitched at the most and I rather enjoyed them.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jan 18, 2007)

How could you possibly enjoy them?  There is nothing in them.  The show was really intense and emotional and then went to stupid fillers where missions are scrubbed because the main character farts on a bug.  I mean come on!

There is just nothing good in them.  But thats not what makes them so disgusting, I wouldn't care if it were another show, but they are degrading the show as a whole which makes them even more obnoxious.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 18, 2007)

To be honest, the land of Tea arc actually had be yawning. But these weren't that bad. Nothing to write home about, but not the WORST THING EVAR~!!! that everyone makes them out to be.

Nothing good? Anko got some spotlight. That alone makes them worth it. She probably would never have been seen again if not for the fillers.

The only bad thing I saw was when they used Rasengan as a boat motor.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jan 18, 2007)

Well the first acrs sucked so much that I couldn't bare to watch the rest so I never got to the tea arc.  I just can't understand watching past the whole curry arc, I mean...it's such a waste of time...so many other things I could be doing then to be annoyed by crappy writers.  Actually I stopped in the middle of the curry arc, I just couldn't go on...


----------



## adil (Jan 18, 2007)

*Disappointed that NAruto is there?*

i was really hoping that the latest arc would hav eminimal NAruto, or he wouldnt be in it at all.,anyone else not happy that he  is going to  be in it?


----------



## Nice Gai (Jan 18, 2007)

Its his show sucks though. I remember in the beginning when the show was all about Sasuke. Now that Sasuke is gone we dont have a choice.


----------



## DeepThought (Jan 18, 2007)

adil.adil said:


> i was really hoping that the latest arc would hav eminimal NAruto, or he wouldnt be in it at all.,anyone else not happy that he  is going to  be in it?



Were you using one hand to type this?

I guess you really like "posting"


----------



## Taxman (Jan 18, 2007)

*merges with filler thread*


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jan 18, 2007)

???  I'm confused...what are we talking about?


----------



## Senior_Superboy (Jan 18, 2007)

Haha, I thought I'd never see the day when this topic got unstickied.


----------



## Konoha (Jan 18, 2007)

unsticked then we fail'd doin' the 200 pages


----------



## phm (Jan 18, 2007)

Konoha said:


> unsticked then we fail'd doin' the 200 pages



Lol, maybe we will continue this thread when the fillers start again


----------



## Lamb-chan (Jan 18, 2007)

... We could do that.


----------



## choinkees (Jan 19, 2007)

I'm not really up for complaining about the fillers at the moment, but here's a message to help get to page 200


----------



## Suppah (Jan 19, 2007)

I was like wOOt?!1 Where has the agony thread went of to o.O 
Oh well.. Here is a little push up the list  Fillers aren't over yet! 
27 days, 2 hours and 45 minutes is too long!!!! 
There is some filler complaining for yah!


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jan 19, 2007)

Why was the thread un-sticked?


----------



## Konoha (Jan 19, 2007)

we got only 27 days til shippuden WE FAIL'D theres an old bet that if this thread reach's 200 pages the fillers will end


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jan 19, 2007)

Well if we post a lot about it in the next 27 we could still do it!

I still want to know why it was un-sticked...


----------



## dilbot (Jan 19, 2007)

pass me the 200 pages!!!!! SPAMMAGE TRAIN IS COMING!!!!!!!


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jan 19, 2007)

It dosn't have to be spam.  We can talk about the fillers ending.

I didn't watch the last filler arc, when does it begin?  I think I might watch it just for the hell of it.  Providing it isn't rediculusly long...


----------



## Konoha (Jan 19, 2007)

well fillers are retard the current arc made temari/kunkuro and Gaara so Freaking weak :S Discuss people


----------



## Spike (Jan 19, 2007)

This thread should die, just like the fillers.


----------



## durtycheese (Jan 19, 2007)

Filllers are gay


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 19, 2007)

I think this should've been unstickied when episode 220 aired. Isn't that the day we return to canon material?


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jan 19, 2007)

durtycheese said:


> Filllers are gay



LOL!  I like how that was really random, but still entirely appropriate...


----------



## Milo- (Jan 19, 2007)

YAY I finally get to complain about the fillers... Too bad I just noticed a thread like this, JUST when the fillers stopped being horrible.

Err now let's see... hmmm... Oh yeah, I hated how the villians of the current filler arc were drawn, and err. Fillers were gay.

*hopes for this thread to make it to the page 200*


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jan 19, 2007)

Yeah that might possibly be the most annoying part of the fillers, the completely butt fucking ugly characters.


----------



## Takekura (Jan 19, 2007)

there will not be any complain starting February...
The Part 2 is start!!!


----------



## Lamb-chan (Jan 19, 2007)

I don't care what they do to the sand tro as long as the leave Kakashi and Yondaime alone. They could kill Sasuke off for all I care.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm happy that there was no opportunaty for them to ruin Itachi.


----------



## Katon_Chidori (Jan 20, 2007)

there are three more filler eps left, maybe they will slip itachi into the mix and make him save the sand team ^.^


----------



## dilbot (Jan 20, 2007)

thats as likely as itachi having 20/20 vision


----------



## Konoha (Jan 20, 2007)

if gokuden wasn't banned he can make this thread 200 something


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jan 20, 2007)

Yeah, having him would probably help...


----------



## CrimsonRex (Jan 20, 2007)

*The only filler arc I liked was the Raiga Arc, the others....sucked much ass.
And the worse one of all is the current one.*


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jan 20, 2007)

Oh really?  Because I heard some people saying that it wasn't as bad as the rest...

*sigh*


----------



## dilbot (Jan 20, 2007)

mrr... gokuden banned...twas a sad day for all spammers alike. is it perm ban or??? srry, i was gone awhile


----------



## crazyfrog392 (Jan 20, 2007)

*Newer Episodes Question.*

Where do I start to start the continuing fillers that are going on now? I want to start watching cause the fillers were getting boring so i stopped and now I want to get back into watching. So what episode do I start on to catch up with where it is now? Thanks!


----------



## geG (Jan 20, 2007)

You mean the current arc with Gaara? That one started at 216.


----------



## full_metal_ninja (Jan 20, 2007)

ep 216 

welcome to the forums, and thank KWGoD the crappines of the fillers havent caused you to much brain damage


----------



## crazyfrog392 (Jan 20, 2007)

Yeah thats it. Are there any fillers before that worth watching?? Thanks.


----------



## Lamb-chan (Jan 20, 2007)

... Just wait for part 2 fillers. They are bound to make some to make sure the manga stays ahead. I know they could make Itachi a girl. That one way to ruin him. I'm glad they didn't grab Yondaime. I wish they had gotten their hands on Kisame, though. I can just think of Chouji chasing Kisame around yelling   SUSHI.


----------



## full_metal_ninja (Jan 20, 2007)

mabey the sent bug arc just to see shino laughing


----------



## Petzie (Jan 20, 2007)

Woah this has been unstickied.

Feels so odd that the filler hell is finally ending.

:]

To be honest, I can't say I dislike the current arc, although it was completely predictable as soon as "that Sasuke incident" was mentioned.


----------



## Lamb-chan (Jan 20, 2007)

I don't like them making the Kohona Genin (+ 1 chunin) so stong. Why don't we ever see any of the other genin? There bound to be more.


----------



## Konoha (Jan 21, 2007)

and naruto pissed on ino's hand :rofl


----------



## Konoha (Jan 21, 2007)

now fillers are going day after day woohoooo


----------



## Cyan_Husky (Jan 21, 2007)

The arc just before the current Suna arc was quite good.


----------



## Taxman (Jan 21, 2007)

now that your initial question was answered...I'm going to merge with the filler thread


----------



## Konoha (Jan 21, 2007)

Damn even those filler are suckky at drawn


----------



## Zebedi (Jan 21, 2007)

*How to watch Fillers*

In order to get some enjoyment out of watching fillers, there are some thing that you have to keep in mind.

*It's filler.* 

The writers can't use anything new, they are just recycling old stuff in a new way. If they introduce new elements that never show up again, there would be endless bitching about "Why the heck didn't (whoever) use (THAT)?!? ZOMG it would be teh win!"

So anything that's remotely new, is never going to be seen again, or is just a bare hint of what's to come. 

They can't develop relationships, techniques, or anything. There won't be any hookups, as much as I would have liked to see Hinata finnally snag Naruto. There won't be any new jutsu. There won't even be any fashion changes for the most part.

Givin those limitations, the fillers can't help BUT to suck. 

The enemies are one-dimentional.. so what.. they don't matter, you'll never see or hear about them again.. they're just vehicles for the canon characters to slap around with their (same old, same old) jutsu.The filler team rolled up some random baddies, gave them a tissue of a chance with some deux ex machina techniques or weapons, and set it in motion.

If you can ignore the filler-ness, you can just enjoy watching your favorite characters prance around and do their thing. 

At the end nothing will have changed from the start of the fillers, just enjoy the ride..

There are some exceptions. The arc where Hinata/Shino/Naruto went to find the special bug comes to mind.. Hinata grew alot in that arc. If you never watched it though, I'm almost positive it wouldn't effect anything in part 2.


----------



## kchi55 (Jan 21, 2007)

not to sound rude or anything... but...
what the hell was the point of this thread?


----------



## Taxman (Jan 21, 2007)

don't know...but I'm merging it with the filler thread


----------



## Zebedi (Jan 21, 2007)

To promote a better understanding of why fillers are the way they are. 

It's mostly a response to the endless "Gah, why did they make my favorite character suck in this episode" and "Why does Naruto finish everything with a Rasengan", etc. type comments.

I learned how to enjoy watching fillers, and wanted to share my perspective.


----------



## Zebedi (Jan 21, 2007)

I should have known better than to start a thread about filler at all. Forgive my newbieness.


----------



## Shaotic Master (Jan 21, 2007)

episode 101...
YES


----------



## Konoha (Jan 21, 2007)

EPISODE 101 IS  a SPECIAL AKA IN JAPANESE *OMAKE*


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jan 21, 2007)

Zebedi said:


> In order to get some enjoyment out of watching fillers, there are some thing that you have to keep in mind.
> 
> *It's filler.*
> 
> ...



True, but really they didn't have to suck THAT MUCH!  They are just completely rediculus!  They could have thought of something more interesting then turnign the first villian into a tiger...

I mean it wasn't good enough that they made their own shity characters but they had to completely distroy original ones...


----------



## dilbot (Jan 21, 2007)

well kishimoto didnt leave a very open world to the writers in the first place, he basically explained ninjas have missions S, A, B, C, and D rank. some countries go to war, they have clans etc etc. thats not much to work with. If they do start a war scenario they have to come up with something that will not damage the cannon material in probably a week. atleast give them some credit for trying.

Now One Piece fillers are great because the world is wide open.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jan 22, 2007)

Sorry, I can't give them credit...I just can't.  I, myslef, know plenty of people who could have come up with plots that are less stupid, and still don't mess the overall story.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jan 22, 2007)

dilbot said:


> well kishimoto didnt leave a very open world to the writers in the first place, he basically explained ninjas have missions S, A, B, C, and D rank. some countries go to war, they have clans etc etc. thats not much to work with. If they do start a war scenario they have to come up with something that will not damage the cannon material in probably a week. atleast give them some credit for trying.
> 
> Now One Piece fillers are great because the world is wide open.



There's a structural difference. In One Piece they go from place to place. In Naruto they operate from Konoha.

In OP the filler writers can introduce the Green Slimy Shit Island and deal with it for three episodes before discarding it, never to care about it again. The only way this can be done in Naruto is to send them on a mission there.

It's a LOT easier to make up your own stuff when the whole series is based on a long journey.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jan 22, 2007)

Yeah, but still, they should have gotten more creative and mature writers.  I or several of my friends could have written better fillers.  Yeah, it's not as easy as it is for something like InuYasha, but still, it's not impossible.  Almost anything is better then the naruto fillers.


----------



## Konoha (Jan 22, 2007)

the super filler hater is 

*Spoiler*: _the award goes to the super filler hater is_ 



AngstyUchiha



congratulations


----------



## dilbot (Jan 22, 2007)

angsty u deserved it, congratz


----------



## Konoha (Jan 24, 2007)

angsty aint you gonna take the award ?


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jan 24, 2007)

OMG!

Thank you!  

I am proud to accept this award! Should I make something to put in my avatar?

LOL AWESOME!


----------



## Konoha (Jan 24, 2007)

congratulation u desirve it  congratulations buddy


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jan 24, 2007)

Konoha, you and I should start a team of filler haters.  ^_^


----------



## dilbot (Jan 24, 2007)

yeah and how bout the lower members dont get to know who the leader is! sorta like OP baroque works mixed in with AK
that would be the best tezm ever and it will be named!!!!!!!..................

i duno... maybe... ΡΣΧΨΏ


----------



## Konoha (Jan 24, 2007)

that would be awesome :amazed ^_^


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jan 24, 2007)

Yeah, we could do a secret leader sort of thing...or we could just post our position and our teammates in our avatar...


----------



## dilbot (Jan 24, 2007)

uuhhh...sure that too


----------



## Lamb-chan (Jan 25, 2007)

May I join? I don't like the fillers ether.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jan 25, 2007)

Yeah you can be on the team.  I've seen you post here a lot.  ^_^


----------



## Konoha (Jan 25, 2007)

WE HATE FILLER YES WE HATE FILLERS  << with caps


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jan 25, 2007)

The Filler Hating Team
AngstyUchiha
Konoha
Dilbot
Lamb-chan

Now we need cool-souding positions!  XD


----------



## Konoha (Jan 25, 2007)

:amazed thats awesome im the second filler hater here COOL


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jan 25, 2007)

Konoha you should be the right hand, thats a cool sounding position...


----------



## raxor (Jan 25, 2007)

The Filler Hating Team
AngstyUchiha <----- The Head Hater
Konoha <------ Righto hando
Dilbot <------ FU finger on Righto Hando
Lamb-chan<------ Lefto Hando
raxor <------ t3h namer


----------



## Konoha (Jan 26, 2007)

AngstyUchiha said:


> Konoha you should be the right hand, thats a cool sounding position...


i dunno what to say


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jan 26, 2007)

Okay, so thats our group, but it would kill me to have it be "hando"

So here it is:

AngstyUchiha ~ Head Hater
Konoha ~ Right Hand Hater
Dilbot ~ Middle Finger on the Right Hand
Lamb-chan ~ Left Hand
Raxor ~ T3h Namer

You have to be a SERIOUS Filler hater to be on the team, so lets leave this as the members for now.  You know, like a closed society that you have to be invited into. XD

Eventually, We'll have to choose an exicutioner, wait...Konoha, do you want to be Right Hand/Hit Man?


----------



## Lamb-chan (Jan 26, 2007)

Yah, I'm in. Konoha sould be the hit man.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jan 26, 2007)

Okay, put it in your sig then.  Woot we have a team!


----------



## Hoshigaki (Jan 26, 2007)

Hmmm..can i join maybe? i havent been posting in this thread, but i sure hate the fillers!! except the last two though.

dunno what position i'll be in if i can join thou 
maybe middle finger on the left hand?


----------



## Konoha (Jan 26, 2007)

^^ you should ask the boss angsty


----------



## Radharn (Jan 26, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Filler Haters_ 





AngstyUchiha said:


> Okay, so thats our group, but it would kill me to have it be "hando"
> 
> So here it is:
> 
> ...






This is probably my first post on this, but I'm not so sure as this thread is *Massive*. Im thinking about joining your group but the fillers are already ending so if I'm in, it would be an early vacation.  


*Spoiler*: _But still_ 



Count me in.


----------



## Petzie (Jan 26, 2007)

I would like to complain in this almighty filler complaint thread about the writing and animation from Episode 218.

It was just bad.
And embarrasing.
And destroyed a potentially great arc.
>_>


----------



## Konoha (Jan 26, 2007)

they made gaara is a pussy in the fillers


----------



## Suppah (Jan 26, 2007)

@The Filler Hating Team 

You ought to start some mass recruiting! You are 5 and the filler are more than 100! Not a fair fight at all 

You have my sword if you're interested


----------



## Milo- (Jan 26, 2007)

ZOMG I, like, want to join the filler hating team!

May I be the Alpha Hater? That's a cool sounding position, and no one knows how far from the leader is he. :0

Hahaha


----------



## Rise Against713 (Jan 26, 2007)

the funny thing is that this thread will bacicly die on feb 15(cause no fillers)


----------



## Petzie (Jan 26, 2007)

The Lost Prophet said:


> the funny thing is that this thread will bacicly die on feb 15(cause no fillers)



There will _ALWAYS_ be fillers D:

When the first Shippuden filler arc begins, this thread will become popular once again xD

Unless the filler arc is actually good. And won't have Naruto using rasengan every 5 seconds.


----------



## Konoha (Jan 26, 2007)

yea maybe we will have part 2 fillers


----------



## Mek Blaze (Jan 26, 2007)

Hopefully Naruto won't act like a comeplete idiot in part 2 fillers.


----------



## SOLID (Jan 27, 2007)

*"Kick its ass" ~ Everyone is Invited*

I haven't been here for a while .. so I have the feeling that i have to post a lame Thread .. :amazed 

Haven't u noticed ?
The preview in ep 218 was the last Filler preview .. i feel like i wanna grab it and Kick its ass before its over .. *I'm doing it now* *kick* *kick* *kick* 

join me if u want ..


----------



## Taxman (Jan 27, 2007)

*merges with filler thread*


----------



## Konoha (Jan 27, 2007)

one filler episode left  YaaaaaaaaaY


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Jan 27, 2007)

Woot one filler episode to go


----------



## Konoha (Jan 27, 2007)

yeah nicky the fillers are diying


----------



## dilbot (Jan 27, 2007)

what? it starts at 220?


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jan 27, 2007)

Only one?  I thought there was 2...


----------



## dilbot (Jan 27, 2007)

ummm im lost >.>


----------



## Konoha (Jan 28, 2007)

dude go to the lost and found room maybe you will find what were talking about


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jan 28, 2007)

Now I'm confused too...


----------



## Konoha (Jan 28, 2007)

guys naruto part 2 starts at 221 and last filler 220


----------



## neko-sennin (Jan 28, 2007)

An another (now locked) thread, someone asked who, among those who have endured the filler episodes, have and haven't resorted to reading Stage II of the manga. I, for one, have, and here was my take on the whole thing:

I started reading the manga near the end of last summer, starting with K-G. I was tired of spoilers popping up everywhere, and I think reading Part II of the manga also made watching the neverending parade of filler eps easier to bear. In spite of having read all the way up to the most recent chapter, I still look forward to Shippuden, and if they do the same quality job they did with the first series canon episodes, I will enjoy myself immensely. Though this is not the first time I've read so much of the manga before watching the anime (I've now done the same thing with Death Note, Rurouni Kenshin, Saiyuki Reload (if I ever get back to the anime) and Azumanga Daioh), I've found that it doesn't seem to ruin the experience the way it does reading a book before watching a movie based on it does.

...Though I would be lying if I said I didn't envy those who got thru the fillers without any major plot spoilers; you accomplished more than I did before I started reading the manga.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jan 28, 2007)

I quit the fillers and then read the manga up until Sasuke showed up but then decided to wait to see the anime.  Not that the manga wasn't good, but it just seemed like there was an end in sight for the fillers.


----------



## wiggely (Jan 29, 2007)

Death to the Fillers.   I couldn't be happier


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jan 29, 2007)

I know!  It's sooooooo close!


----------



## Konoha (Jan 29, 2007)

i read all the manga but i dont care if it spoil a little i will forget it as soon as i see the anime


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jan 29, 2007)

Lol, I wish I could forget it.  I probably will end up being a little surprised, I may forget a few things.  But I'm sure that I won't forget anything with Itachi in it, I read that like a million times.  But still I can't wait to see it animated!


----------



## dilbot (Jan 29, 2007)

wiggely said:


> Death to the Fillers.   I couldn't be happier




uhh ohh.....

yayz we're not at 200!


----------



## Lamb-chan (Jan 30, 2007)

We need 540 more post. That 33.75 post a day. We can do it!  

  200
-173      
_____  
  27     
  27                
   *20               
 _______         
    540   

540
    /  16
    _______
        33.75


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jan 30, 2007)

Well that isn't _that_ impossible...

Hey. how many filler episodes will there end up being total?


----------



## reddik (Jan 30, 2007)

Just a while longer everyone then the nightmare will be over for a while.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jan 30, 2007)

Lol I know!  Finally right?


----------



## Lamb-chan (Jan 30, 2007)

Right. that's 536 more post. I am happy. I hate fillers. Someone hates us for them.


----------



## Konoha (Jan 30, 2007)

2 more episodes 27 pages   fillers do suck


----------



## dilbot (Jan 30, 2007)

jaja lets do these 3296529034706 pages a day! GOOOOOOOO


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 30, 2007)

Heh, sorry guys, but this thread ain't reachin 200 pages before the fillers end. Ever since the fillers were confirmed to end on a certain date, there's really been no reason to complain anymore.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jan 30, 2007)

Well there is complaining, but there is also celebrating to do!  WOOT END OF FILLERS!


----------



## Konoha (Jan 30, 2007)

Lamb-chan said:


> We need 540 more post. That 33.75 post a day. We can do it!
> 
> 200
> -173
> ...



 umm hi dude we need more than 20 people atleast to make it


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jan 30, 2007)

Not if there were a few people that post as fast as they do in some of the FC's...


----------



## Konoha (Jan 31, 2007)

i agree with you angsty but they will think its a spam but the current arc got anerixic Gaara


----------



## Lamb-chan (Jan 31, 2007)

Really? After the first ep. I laid down and cry.  Gaara the evil not caring jerkwad of part 1 was gone for good and is now a weakling.  
Tomorrow is the last filler ep.


----------



## Gamble (Jan 31, 2007)

AngstyUchiha said:


> Well that isn't _that_ impossible...
> 
> Hey. how many filler episodes will there end up being total?



Will end on 219, and I think they started on 137? Or was it 136....

So 82 or 83 filler episodes. 

..Jesus.


----------



## Sammie22 (Jan 31, 2007)

....I prefer the good Gaara....He's nicer.....But why isn't Ten-Ten in this filler I wonder....


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jan 31, 2007)

Konoha said:


> i agree with you angsty but they will think its a spam but the current arc got anerixic Gaara



WHAT?!!!

Thats it, I have to see what they are doing.  Someone, please tell me what episode this last filler arc started on!


----------



## Lamb-chan (Jan 31, 2007)

Because she is weak.  I think it started on 216 I think.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jan 31, 2007)

Lazt said:


> Will end on 219, and I think they started on 137? Or was it 136....
> 
> So 82 or 83 filler episodes.
> 
> ..Jesus.



Holy crap, thats WAY too much!  But hey, at least we have a page for every filler!  

@ Lamb-chan ~ thanks!


----------



## Konoha (Jan 31, 2007)

OMG LAST FILLER EPISODE 220 how many time do i have to say it


----------



## Captain Gir (Jan 31, 2007)

^yeah exactly...people say its going to be a farewell and stuff....WELL, there really was no farewell in the manga so its still filler kindof


----------



## Konoha (Jan 31, 2007)

i feel tomorrows episode gonna be messed up :rofl


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jan 31, 2007)

It's still filler, so I bet you're right.


----------



## reddik (Jan 31, 2007)

Konoha said:


> i feel tomorrows episode gonna be messed up :rofl



So we can all expect some poorly drawn Gaara scenes then?


----------



## Lamb-chan (Jan 31, 2007)

So mess up. I think they will have Hinata kiss Naruto when he leaves. The only filler I have ever wanted to see was Kakashi Gaiden and they never use it. 

@ Angsty, Your welcome.


----------



## Kei Kurono (Jan 31, 2007)

reddik said:


> So we can all expect some poorly drawn Gaara scenes then?



They better not animate him like they did in the Chunnin Exam arc.


----------



## Lamb-chan (Jan 31, 2007)

true, I hope not eather. I'm wondering, am I spamming?


----------



## Konoha (Jan 31, 2007)

reddik said:


> So we can all expect some poorly drawn Gaara scenes then?


 they make gaara and rocklee pussy than ever


----------



## no-yes (Jan 31, 2007)

Befor second Naruto begin is still mast be one episode when he leave Konoha (and that's not a filler)


----------



## Konoha (Jan 31, 2007)

half filler unless they repeat the same 135 but without the hospital


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Jan 31, 2007)

I wonder how Naruto is going to end up in hospital for part 2, could it be that he gets beaten in the next episode and ends up in hospital again?


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jan 31, 2007)

So are they not animating KG?


----------



## kakoishii (Jan 31, 2007)

Lamb-chan said:


> So mess up. I think they will have Hinata kiss Naruto when he leaves. The only filler I have ever wanted to see was Kakashi Gaiden and they never use it.
> 
> @ Angsty, Your welcome.


KG isn't filler it's canon 


Nicky The Ninja said:


> I wonder how Naruto is going to end up in hospital for part 2, could it be that he gets beaten in the next episode and ends up in hospital again?


::sigh:: people stop asking about this. This part of the canon already occurred it doesn't have to happen again just for Naruto to leave. Do you think the second Jiraiya showed up at Naruto's window in the manga he took off with and went training, the answer is no (just in case some of you slow witted people are still thinking ). What would that really be saying about Naruto if he let some filler villain put him in the same condition his biggest rival did. Honestly if he ends up in the hospital again the filler team seriously has zero talent for writing.


----------



## Lamb-chan (Jan 31, 2007)

kakoishii said:


> KG isn't filler it's canon


I know it's just I been waiting for it so long but they could have put in a filler. 

We already know that the  filler team has no talent for writing. That why we have a laughing Shino and a weak Gaara and a bad guy named Arashi.


----------



## PradaBrada (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm gonna miss the fillers


----------



## Sammie22 (Jan 31, 2007)

.......Not all of the fillers where bad....But it was annoying seeing how weak they made Naruto! It's so annoying!


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jan 31, 2007)

kakoishii said:


> KG isn't filler it's canon
> 
> ::sigh:: people stop asking about this. This part of the canon already occurred it doesn't have to happen again just for Naruto to leave. Do you think the second Jiraiya showed up at Naruto's window in the manga he took off with and went training, the answer is no (just in case some of you slow witted people are still thinking ). What would that really be saying about Naruto if he let some filler villain put him in the same condition his biggest rival did. Honestly if he ends up in the hospital again the filler team seriously has zero talent for writing.



What have you seen so far in the fillers that leads you to believe they have anything more then zero talent?


----------



## Konoha (Jan 31, 2007)

Whos the stupid who thinks KG is a Filler


----------



## kakoishii (Jan 31, 2007)

AngstyUchiha said:


> What have you seen so far in the fillers that leads you to believe they have anything more then zero talent?


save from the dreadfullness that was the hoshigakure arc, the cliche scooby-doo-esque of the Noroimusha arc, and the horrendously thoughtless one-shots there were a few that were tolerable like the bikouchu arc, despite everyones hate for it I did like that survival one shot I thought it was light hearted, despite it's harsh criticism and Ino's utter uselessness I don't think the Garaa arc was that bad, and...well that's about it. Save the rasengan abuse and the overuse stock villains who had bigger growls than bites, I'd hate to see them recycle a hospital scene just because random narutards think that's a suitable way to send Naruto off. People complain that the filler team makes Naruto look weaks, well that would be ultimate blow to his abilities if he got beat so bad that he ended up in the same condition that only his ultimate rival could put him in.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jan 31, 2007)

Yeah, how exactally is KG filler?  It was in the freakin manga!


----------



## Konoha (Feb 1, 2007)

> Save the rasengan abuse and the overuse stock villains who had bigger growls than bites


Rasengan abuse :rofl


----------



## Lamb-chan (Feb 1, 2007)

I mean they could have use Kakashi Gaiden instend of the one of the 82 filler eps. I don't mean it's a filler. I'm sorry. 

The rasengan abuse... I think yondaime would cry.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Feb 1, 2007)

That is SO STUPID!  Why the hell are they not doing KG?!  I mean, they pelted their audience with countless shity episodes about dumb things, but they aren't going to make KG?  What the hell is wrong with them?!


----------



## Lamb-chan (Feb 1, 2007)

That what I mean. They are evil, morons but they write fillers for a living.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Feb 1, 2007)

THEY ARE SO STUPID!  WTF?  I...I can't even put into words how I feel about that.....

OVER 80 FUCKING FILLERS AND NO KG?  WHAT IN THE HELL IS WRONG WITH THEM?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I HATE THEM!  I HATE THEM!  I HATE THEM!


----------



## Konoha (Feb 1, 2007)

85 filler episodes with no KG


----------



## Katon_Chidori (Feb 1, 2007)

What is KG really about anyways?  Kakashi's past or something? Sry im askin i just dont like to read the manga. If KG is as good as you ppl say it is then i hope they do make a 1 hour special for it or give us the courtesy of actually showing it....  oh yea, FILLER SUCK!


----------



## Konoha (Feb 1, 2007)

Katon_Chidori said:


> What is KG really about anyways? Kakashi's past or something? Sry im askin i just dont like to read the manga. If KG is as good as you ppl say it is then i hope they do make a 1 hour special for it or give us the courtesy of actually showing it.... oh yea, FILLER SUCK!


ask the forum members why do yondaime got a lot of fans and he didnt appear in the anime


----------



## DragonReaper01 (Feb 1, 2007)

Ok, here's the main reason why I hate the fillers:
NARUTO DELIVERS MAIL ARC.
What the hell? Who thought up of that? Why didn't anyone say to that person: "Shh. No. That's a bad idea. Get out of here."


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Feb 2, 2007)

All of their arcs are stupid.....

*is still really angry about KG*


----------



## S a m a t h (Feb 2, 2007)

the fillers make the badass characters look well.. umm.. less badass.. haha.. i just watch the lastest filler and garaa looked like he had forgotten how to fight.. hooray that part 2 is starting soon..


----------



## Konoha (Feb 2, 2007)

DragonReaper01 said:


> Ok, here's the main reason why I hate the fillers:
> NARUTO DELIVERS MAIL ARC.
> What the hell? Who thought up of that? Why didn't anyone say to that person: "Shh. No. That's a bad idea. Get out of here."


ROFL and they like north amarica indains


----------



## no-yes (Feb 2, 2007)

Ep 219 is tangible proof that SHIT REALLY HAPPENS!!! X__X


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Feb 2, 2007)

So...are the fillers over?  The last one aired yesterday right?


----------



## Konoha (Feb 2, 2007)

angsty be pateint


----------



## natwel (Feb 2, 2007)

There are some good arcs, like mizuki, and the menma one was so sentimental I adored him. But there are shit ones like, the bug one. It just bored me to death seeing hinata in a cocoon saying "i must do something useful" and hinata's 600 hits or something. Neji could have knocked them bugs away easy using this spinning round thing. I'm glad she trained but I wish her jutsu were more exciting. 

and the lee and fake guy sensei one, that was lame, but it was a laugh while listening to dattebayo's commentary.


----------



## Djuin (Feb 2, 2007)

yo ok, for starters, im glad they havn't used KG during this whole filler fiasco, reason one is that it i feel they need to be as far ahead in the manga as posible, second reason is that it will be a great way to get us all back into the anime, just pushing right into another Naruto centerd epiosode wouldn't really be all that exciting for me, the one great thing about the real story is that its about everyone its about the whole vilage, and naruto is a part of that, "his story" as it were should focus on the fact that everyone around him plays a major role in his accension, and i bring this up first cus i have had a few drinks ;p  what i really want to say is un. . . . well grr i forgot, i'll come back later when i rememeber, damn beer


----------



## Konoha (Feb 3, 2007)

the current filler vilan He Lack Penis (itachi style)


----------



## Belbwadous (Feb 3, 2007)

FINALLY THE FILLERS ARE ENDING!!!!!!!!!!1YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111111!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!COWABUNGA DUdES!!!


----------



## Konoha (Feb 4, 2007)

We Fail'D 24 pages left


----------



## no-yes (Feb 4, 2007)

Die die die my darling... (FILLERS) ~~


----------



## Kei Kurono (Feb 4, 2007)

no-yes said:


> Die die die my darling... (FILLERS) ~~



Agreed, go back to where you came from.


----------



## Denizen (Feb 4, 2007)

*What I hate most about Filler is the transformations.*

It happened in the Mizuki arc, the Second Movie, the Star Village arc, and the recent one.

The "Final Fillian". But you can't just _fight_ the guy, he has to combine something/do a ritual/drink something and become some Uber-being or have some enhanced form, which grants him superstrength or the power to defy natural laws.

Why? Why bother? It's tremendously lame, and never makes any sense.

I'M A TIGER WHOOOOOO LOOK AT ME.
What's the point? Unless you ate the Tora Tora no mi, you suck ass.

I FUSED THE GELELELEL STONE IN MY BODY, NOW I'M GOD. LOL
Your skin is grey, and you have the lamest hairstyle in the world. So what you can hit things _without touching them_, you're still a douche.

I FUSE (lots of fusing going on) THE METEORITE WITH MY BODY. MY NAILS ARE SLIGHTLY LONGER AND I CAN CONTROL TEH PURPEL DARGON!!!1.
Being able to control a "camp-pink" coloured dragon is almost the exact same as those lame peacocks or tiger-dog thingies. But now you look half female and slightly elderly.

I'M YOUNG AND I CAN FLOAT AND I HAVE WHITE HAIR AND I HAVE DRAGONS AND FIRE AND WIND AND A SWORD FOR A PENIS. PIMPIN'
Unless you plan to seduce young children with your erotic voice, you're nothing special. You're going to die in the next episode, and 10 bucks says that you will explode for some unexplored reason.

I TURNED INTO A FISH.
That's amazing, really. Now die.

_ _ _

Don't these absurd Filler villians get on your nerves sometime? The transformations don't even look cool or mildly threatening, and they are just moronic.

Say NO to Transformed Fillians.


----------



## FFLN (Feb 4, 2007)

Lol. True enough.


----------



## Lord Jure (Feb 4, 2007)

don't forget those fused bodies in first filler arc.


----------



## Catterix (Feb 4, 2007)

Most definately.

Either that or they summon something that just luckily enough HAS to be massive... only to be destroyed moments later.

Why can't they all just collapse a cave whilst inside it?


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Feb 4, 2007)

It's actually kind of hard to believe that the next episode coming out isn't filler...I wonder what it will feel like....

But I'm still pissed about KG.


----------



## Konoha (Feb 4, 2007)

AngstyUchiha said:


> It's actually kind of hard to believe that the next episode coming out isn't filler...I wonder what it will feel like....
> 
> But I'm still pissed about KG.


 everytime i see my avatar and signature i cry i have no idea why


----------



## Fonster Mox (Feb 4, 2007)

LOOK I CAN GROW MY HAIR AND GET GIANT OLD LADY HANDS ON MY BACK

oh wait a minute...


----------



## Golbez (Feb 4, 2007)

Fonster Mox said:


> LOOK I CAN GROW MY HAIR AND GET GIANT OLD LADY HANDS ON MY BACK
> 
> oh wait a minute...



LOOK I CAN MAKE MY EYE TURN RED AND CATLIKE, MAKE MY HAIR MORE SPIKY THEN IT ALREADY IS, MAKE MY NAILS CLAW-LIKE, MY TOOTH LONG AND COVER MY BODY WITH SOME KIND OF WEIRD RED CLOUD!!

Myes...


----------



## raxor (Feb 4, 2007)

Nice post, and yeah all theese trnsformations is really retarded.


----------



## PradaBrada (Feb 4, 2007)

That Hoshikage was the best transformation outta the mentioned ones, it was just gay that the ghost and a Rasengan finished him off.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Feb 4, 2007)

Gotta admit though, this last Fillian, Senmai, seems like final boss material for the end of part 1 fillers.


----------



## T4R0K (Feb 4, 2007)

Kakuzu ! "LOOKATMEEEE !!! I TURN INTO A... a... something ?"


----------



## Monna (Feb 4, 2007)

Canon Naruto already has enough transformations.


----------



## Navid. (Feb 4, 2007)

Sound 5... oh and Lee/Garra...  I guess its not just the fillers.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 4, 2007)

Transformations is one of the biggest achievements in canon story and in the fillers even Mizuki can do it.


----------



## Monna (Feb 4, 2007)

*Gaara filler is the WORST one BY FAR!*

Okay, we've been putting up with about 100 episodes of fillers making Naruto look weak.

But the sand siblings!? This is unbelievable. Gaara has never EVER been this weak through the entire series. The filler team obviously do not understand how Gaara's sand ability works.

And Naruto is just acting...


----------



## ZE (Feb 4, 2007)

We can only hope his battle in naruto shipudden is as good as the manga was. And this one is far from being the worst filer, just because they made Gaara weak… at least this filer has been entertaining.


----------



## General Mustang (Feb 4, 2007)

This isn't the worst filler arc. I think its #1 or 2 in my book. I think it's pretty good. Wish Gaara wasn't brought down so easily. And Naruto is acting like a total dumbass in my oppinion


----------



## Monna (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm not even a Gaara fanboy and I find the way they portrayed him to be a discrace.

Mabye this is just do to events in Shippuuden. Either way, this filler is one of the WORST. It sucks more than Tony the Tiger and Raiga combined.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 4, 2007)

I like Gaara a lot and I think that's the best arc overall. The best fighting scenes still are those one against Raiga and the Gamabunta one.

But overall it has good animation, some good battles (sometimes) and the filler stupidity is not as exagerated as in the Satetsu guy or tony the Tiger.


----------



## DragonJ (Feb 4, 2007)

Evil ShadowX said:


> This isn't the worst filler arc. I think its #1 or 2 in my book.



The fact that this statement is probably true depresses me.

At least they're ending soon. u_u


----------



## geG (Feb 4, 2007)

I don't really see how Gaara is made to look weak. There are a bunch of different circumstances that weaken him yeah, but it doesn't make his normal self look weak.

This actually would have been my favorite filler had they not reverted into the random filler mode of "O noes here's this big evil floating guy we have to kill".


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 4, 2007)

Geg said:


> I don't really see how Gaara is made to look weak.



Tired easily and pwned by water.


----------



## Monna (Feb 4, 2007)

Seriously, water wouldn't even matter. Plus, Gaara can just control all the minerals around him anyway so he shoulnt be restricted to he wet sand.

Also, he just stands and lets himself get stabbed. Dont tell me water had some bullshit effect on his auto sheild too?

I find this hard to believe for various reasons. One, it was stated a long time ago that Gaara has gone on A-Rank missions without so much as scratch. This meaning that most Jounin cant even phase him. Second, Gaara never even got hurt in his life until Sasuke managed to pierce him with Chidori. Not even Kimimaro was able to draw blood from Gaara.


----------



## Seany (Feb 4, 2007)

Nah Tony the Tiger was far worse >_>


----------



## geG (Feb 4, 2007)

Paul the SK said:


> Also, he just stands and lets himself get stabbed. Dont tell me water had some bullshit effect on his auto sheild too?



He didn't have his gourd. No gourd = no sand.


----------



## Monna (Feb 4, 2007)

Geg said:


> He didn't have his gourd. No gourd = no sand.


Gaara could have easily blocked with ground minerals.

EDIT: Also, Gaara had his sand auto shield as a child far before he ever had a gourd.


----------



## geG (Feb 4, 2007)

Paul the SK said:


> Gaara could have easily blocked with ground minerals.


From what I remember, I think he could only use minerals by combining his own sand with them. I could be wrong, though.



			
				Paul the SK said:
			
		

> EDIT: Also, Gaara had his sand auto shield as a child far before he ever had a gourd.



That's because he lived in a desert.


----------



## typhon0666 (Feb 4, 2007)

iirc that water jutsu was something specially designed to specifically take out Gaara's ultimate defense. Who said it was just common tap water?  also didn't that dude severely weaken the amount of chakkra in Gaara's sand.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 4, 2007)

I admit I felt shame when Gaara was holding those kunais.



It was a weird image.


----------



## Monna (Feb 4, 2007)

Geg said:


> That's because he lived in a desert.


When he was shut indoors? I know there may be sand inside but surely not enough to provide a shield.

Though it was never fully explained I personaly believe his sand is created by his mom/shukaku or something. Its been forever since that part though. It would explain why he always has sand.

Anyway, my point is that Gaara was defeted by filler stupidity and nothing more.

A bigger threat that Plot no Jutsu. Its Filler no Jutsu.


----------



## geG (Feb 4, 2007)

Paul the SK said:


> When he was shut indoors? I know there may be sand inside but surely not enough to provide a shield.



Good point, but then again you never know. I remember seeing pictures from the Dust Bowl where like the whole floors of buildings were coated with dust and sand. I think.


----------



## MrLittle05 (Feb 4, 2007)

I wouldn't put it as one of the worst myself.  It was a really good arc up until the most recent episode or two... That was when it took the nose dive into filler hell.  You have to give the first 2 episodes some credit.


----------



## James (Feb 4, 2007)

> From what I remember, I think he could only use minerals by combining his own sand with them. I could be wrong, though.



That was anime only, Lee observed him using his sand underground to crush minerals into more sand or something but in the manga he just kind of reaches out his hand and poof - instant sand from underground.


----------



## yuhun (Feb 4, 2007)

Gaara not able to use sand? Thats just stupid, his sand is automatic. And doesn't the guy fighting Naruto realize he could simply use ulimited Kyuubi chakra instead? And couldn't Gaara just dig his way out that metal thing like he did earlier that episode.


----------



## wolfn64 (Feb 4, 2007)

well gaara did loose his reserve sand and the place where he was fighting didn't have much sand around him so i think he used up of the sand he had left when he protected naruto. but seriously naruto was made to be like the weakest ninja in history i mean even the little kid saved him wtf!!! i thought he was supposed to be the one doing all the saving.


----------



## Monna (Feb 4, 2007)

wolfn64 said:


> but seriously naruto was made to be like the weakest ninja in history i mean even the little kid saved him wtf!!! i thought he was supposed to be the one doing all the saving.


I guess this is the fillers hitting rock bottom right before Shippuuden.


----------



## Maracunator (Feb 4, 2007)

No, IMO the worst filler is either the one of Naruto and Ino helping to arrange the marriage with the Elvis imitator, the one of Naruto babysitting the rich boy or the one of the Konohamaru corps.



yuhun said:


> Gaara not able to use sand? Thats just stupid, his sand is automatic. And doesn't the guy fighting Naruto realize he could simply use ulimited Kyuubi chakra instead? And couldn't Gaara just dig his way out that metal thing like he did earlier that episode.




*Spoiler*: _About the sand_ 



In part 2 they explain it works with Gaara's chakra, in order to render it useless Gaara has to be drained of chakra.




Also, the guy who just appeared doesn't even know that Naruto has the Kyuubi, the only jinchuuriki whose condition became known to everyone so far is Gaara.


----------



## wolfn64 (Feb 4, 2007)

Paul the SK said:


> I guess this is the fillers hitting rock bottom right before Shippuuden.



my guess is they purposely did all this crap so they new series will look even better when u compare it to the old one but y make us go through all that pain i mean when naruto was giving the mission of protecting the famous ninja actor to me that was when it hit rock bottom so in comparison this gaara filler kicks ass..lol


----------



## mvlax22 (Feb 4, 2007)

At this point, I figure complaining about a filler is just like giving a cow a motorcycle. Why?


----------



## ryne11 (Feb 4, 2007)

Waaah, Sakura Sucks.
Waaah, Rasengan Sucks.
Waaah, Kyuubi Chakra Sucks.
Waaah, Naruto Sucks.
Waaah, Curse Mark 2 Sasuke's design Sucks.
Waaah, Tony the Tiger Sucks.
Waaah, Studio Perriot sucks.
Waaah, Fillers Suck.
Waaah, Naruto Shippuden Animation Sucks.
Waaah, Naruto Shippuden OP J-Hip-Hop that we have yet to hear Sucks.
_Waaah, Gaara Filler Sucks._



And Don't be hatin' on my dawg Raiga. That arc is in the Top three.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 4, 2007)

One lol thing are Ino's comments. 

Did Kishimoto told anime team the last events in manga way before they happened???


----------



## Kabuto kun (Feb 4, 2007)

i agree with gaara being totaly disgraced but I think that these episodes are okay i meen we've all seen some bad fillars and i think this ones are pretty cool so far as the story idead goes but there needs to be a little more action and a little less trying to dig gaara out of a metal ball ahh...at least its keeping me entertained and look 11 days right, let the countdown begin!!!!!!


----------



## MadeUpFacts (Feb 4, 2007)

who would have known?  All Naruto had to do was spit on Gaara in the Kononha invasion and gg.  Actually, his Urine No Jutsu he used in the other filler would have been gg on Gaara too


----------



## UniKoRn (Feb 4, 2007)

I think there are far worse filler storylines ... For example the one with the cooking ninjas... that was just sad.

I've missed Gaara way too much so I've enjoyed this current arc by Gaara just being in it.  Although I also think it was lame that they've made Gaara look so underpowered.  But I actually think this arc is one of the better ones.


----------



## durtycheese (Feb 4, 2007)

why would you even watch the damn fillers...


----------



## kchi55 (Feb 4, 2007)

this filler was by far one of the worst fillers ever made. this was the pinnacle of naruto's idiocy, he tried to scratch that metal dome open?... please, i understand that kishi didn't intend to make naruto to be a genius, but honestly, that was just stupid on naruto's behalf.  gaara getting tossed around by that villain is just terrible, shouldn't be allowed to happen. ino feeling sorry for herself alludes to future improvement.. which isn't.. really.. well.. yeah... the only good part of this filler was the one frame that jiraiya got.


----------



## Taxman (Feb 4, 2007)

*merges with big bad filler thread*


----------



## _Chiyo_ (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm sorry but Puri puri No jutsu takes a lot of work.


----------



## Monna (Feb 4, 2007)

durtycheese said:


> why would you even watch the damn fillers...


Uhh... apperently ALOT of people still do.


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 5, 2007)

*MST3K vs NARUTO FILLERS!*

lol, here's something for all of us Filler Vets who've actually put up with every episode. (I think we may be becoming some species of masochist or something...  ) Anyhoo, this is my first-ever animated gif, as I've just begun to experiment with animation, so I thought I'd have a little fun, what with the fillers finally coming to an end. So here you go:

"MST3K vs NARUTO FILLERS"
(w/ special guests, Akatsuki)​
Well, at least now we know where Akatsuki's been hiding for the past 2 years! They've been trapped on that damn satellite, forced to watch filler episodes!


----------



## Konoha (Feb 5, 2007)

ryne11 said:


> Waaah, Sakura Sucks.
> Waaah, Rasengan Sucks.
> Waaah, Kyuubi Chakra Sucks.
> Waaah, Naruto Sucks.
> ...


Waah Filler Quality Sucks
Waah Filler Animation Sucks
Waah Why dont they air KG couse they Suck


----------



## Lamb-chan (Feb 5, 2007)

Wahhh... Iruka filler suck.  
Wahhh... Orochimaru Sucks. (or sucking on something)  
Wahhh... Fillers all suck. (look at what it did to Pokemon. I like the pokemon lot better than the anime.)  
Wahhh... No Yondaime. That's sucks. I want to see Yondaime.  

Oh has anyone read the chap. 340. Yondaime 
*Spoiler*: __ 



is in it.


 I so happy.   

How was everyone weekend?


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Feb 5, 2007)

durtycheese said:


> why would you even watch the damn fillers...



Because it's the only way to stay interested in the series, reguardless of how crap they are.


----------



## reddik (Feb 5, 2007)

Truth is that I never did watch all the fillers, so I didn't loose any interest in the Naruto series at all.


----------



## Konoha (Feb 5, 2007)

i watch all the fillers and i feel retard


----------



## Lord Jure (Feb 5, 2007)

^^ same here. my IQ droped by 1 for every filler i watched.


----------



## Kei Kurono (Feb 5, 2007)

My IQ took a nose dive after watching all of these fillers


----------



## Lamb-chan (Feb 5, 2007)

Me to. 21 more pages to go and only 10 days. everyone update and save the world, please.


----------



## KrazyKiba (Feb 6, 2007)

who remebers the filler where theres two guys try to infiltrate tsunades office dreeses up as lee and gai? in my opinion that has to be the most pointless and boring filler, actually it might of been so stupid that it wasnt boring. anyways... besidesfrom that one episode call me crazy but i actually liked watching the fillers. my favortie one was the one with raiga


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Feb 6, 2007)

Right now I could be disappointed that we didn't have 200 pages of filler bitcing, but seriously I'm waaaaaaaaaaaay too excited that the fillers are done with to be angry!

WOOT!  NO MORE GOD DAMN FILLERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kisit (Feb 6, 2007)

Konoha said:


> i watch all the fillers and i feel retard



You are not alone...Although I have skipped a couple prior to the last set of eps when Gaara and the rest of the gang appeared. The torture is almost over!


----------



## natwel (Feb 6, 2007)

Lord Jure said:
			
		

> ^^ same here. my IQ droped by 1 for every filler i watched.



Well you can increase your IQ by Unwatching them


----------



## Konoha (Feb 6, 2007)

its possiable to make it ummm 20 pages 20X20=400 posts left


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 6, 2007)

Well, I don't know if we can make it to 200 before the end of the fillers, but every little bit helps... 

They already ruined this final filler story, so I don't really care how they end it. I just hope Gaara kicks their asses backstage, at least.


----------



## durtycheese (Feb 6, 2007)

why would anyone want to complain about filler?? they are so fun and exciting.


----------



## Konoha (Feb 6, 2007)

neko-sennin said:


> Well, I don't know if we can make it to 200 before the end of the fillers, but every little bit helps...
> 
> They already ruined this final filler story, so I don't really care how they end it. I just hope Gaara kicks their asses backstage, at least.


 lol nice avvy/sign goodbye fillers *hope you die fillers* good bye


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Feb 7, 2007)

What day of the week do the Naruto episodes com out on?


----------



## no-yes (Feb 7, 2007)

thursday xD


----------



## reddik (Feb 7, 2007)

AngstyUchiha said:


> What day of the week do the Naruto episodes com out on?



The RAW episode comes out on Thursdays and the subs out on Fridays.


----------



## Captain Gir (Feb 7, 2007)

ill download the RAW just to look at the preview of shippuden!! and make a gif =P


----------



## Milo- (Feb 7, 2007)

I actually liked the "funny fillers", I mean, afro gai was pure win, but the rest were... ughh, thinking about it, there's a filler that I havenever seen and probably never will, you know, the one with a richboy and Naruto, the brat looked so annoying in the preview and the episode sounded so boring, that I didn't even bother watching it -_-


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Feb 7, 2007)

No offense, but I seriously never want to hear the words "I like" in the same sentance as fillers. XD


----------



## Konoha (Feb 7, 2007)

no-yes said:


> thursday xD


do you mean thursday the raw friday the subbed


----------



## Sammie22 (Feb 8, 2007)

I wonder....What if they are doing Kakashi's Gaiden first in the shippuden and thats the reason the Kakashi Gaiden didn't show up during the fillers.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Feb 8, 2007)

No, they aren't doing that because they are asshols.

When I get my death note from e-bay, I'm writing "Naruto Fillers" in it!


----------



## Lamb-chan (Feb 8, 2007)

Sammie22 said:


> I wonder....What if they are doing Kakashi's Gaiden first in the shippuden and thats the reason the Kakashi Gaiden didn't show up during the fillers.




Nope Sam-chan. They are evil @$%%#@  and they don't like Yondaime,  and the other two. Maybe we should beat :shrooms up the filler team or stuff them into a toliet :toliet  . Who wants to join me?

Ps: Sam-chan are the  person who haven't update their story, Gx Trigger, since 6-28-06, right? If not forget it but is so youu sould update. :abduct


----------



## no-yes (Feb 8, 2007)

Konoha said:


> do you mean thursday the raw friday the subbed


 Yes...  but he asked only abaut the day of come out Naruto ep


----------



## Belbwadous (Feb 8, 2007)

FINALLY,THE FILLERS ARE FUCKING OVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO1!!


----------



## Konoha (Feb 8, 2007)

no-yes said:


> Yes... but he asked only abaut the day of come out Naruto ep


 but he asked for the episode when its out meaning raw or subbed  LOL'D


----------



## no-yes (Feb 8, 2007)

Konoha said:


> but he asked for the episode when its out meaning raw or subbed  LOL'D


Small detail BTW that's the last time when we hear "Yura yura to yuganda sora e..."


----------



## Catterix (Feb 8, 2007)

I have nothing to complain about anymore because the fillers *are over*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yayness


----------



## Konoha (Feb 8, 2007)

no-yes said:


> Small detail BTW that's the last time when we hear "Yura yura to yuganda sora e..."


 Saboten i really loved the ending 
"sabita kokoro no tobira no kagi wa itsumo chikaku de waratte iru kara"  **singing it real loud**


----------



## Lamb-chan (Feb 8, 2007)

cbot said:


> FINALLY,THE FILLERS ARE FUCKING OVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO1!!



... Until part 2 fillers. They will come, believe it.  I hope they are better. one week left.


----------



## Konoha (Feb 8, 2007)

7 hard days left


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Feb 8, 2007)

WOOT!  PARTY TIME!


----------



## Konoha (Feb 8, 2007)

anyone got beer ?


----------



## MFauli (Feb 8, 2007)

I hate filler so much >_<
Sorry, but i cant hold it any longer, killing myself...filler killed me...good by....i loved you all...*dies*


----------



## no-yes (Feb 8, 2007)

I hate the most 119 ep sh*i no comment 4 it


----------



## Konoha (Feb 9, 2007)

WE HAVE FAIL'D


----------



## Djuin (Feb 9, 2007)

all is not totaly lost, we can reminise about how much the fillers made us break our tv's for 20 more pages, oh ya and by the way is it worth seeing that recently aired episode to see how they tie into whats commin?


----------



## Belbwadous (Feb 9, 2007)

*THE FILLERS ARE OVER!!!*


----------



## Konoha (Feb 9, 2007)

and i hope i dont see fillers for a while


----------



## Lamb-chan (Feb 9, 2007)

Djuin said:


> all is not totaly lost, we can reminise about how much the fillers made us break our tv's for 20 more pages, oh ya and by the way is it worth seeing that recently aired episode to see how they tie into whats commin?



I knew someone who after watching afro gai they thied to throw the school computer out a window. 

They ruin poor Gaara character.


----------



## Konoha (Feb 10, 2007)

i would like to see afro info


----------



## Hack_Benjamin (Feb 11, 2007)

okay i hate the fillers... very much... now that they are over im very happy...


----------



## azizan (Feb 11, 2007)

and we gonna miss this thread


----------



## Vergil (Feb 11, 2007)

RIP thread.......................

for now


----------



## Konata Izumi (Feb 11, 2007)

I'v changed my mind. I like fillers, they are a decent waste of time. Especially now that they are over. =]


----------



## Eureka (Feb 11, 2007)

Let us now watch thread decend to the back of this forum, never to be seen again.

Rip...

Let us never speek of this matter again!


----------



## reddik (Feb 11, 2007)

Farewell thread I knew ye well...


----------



## Belbwadous (Feb 11, 2007)

THE FILLERS ARE OVER!!!and I still can't believe it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Feb 11, 2007)

*has dub flashbacks when reading "believe it" and cringes*


----------



## Konoha (Feb 11, 2007)

Believe it  its over  with no KG


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Feb 11, 2007)

The KG part really pisses me off...I still don't really believe that part...

But yay!  No more fillers!


----------



## dilbot (Feb 11, 2007)

yay fillers are over, no kg? theres gonna be no yondy for awhile i guess. they better show it soon. hopefully when the time is right *nudge* *nudge* itll pop up


----------



## Chee (Feb 11, 2007)

I just reliezed...no more stupid threads about Naruto Part 2 starting up...awesome.


----------



## Konoha (Feb 11, 2007)

fillers = retard animation


----------



## dilbot (Feb 11, 2007)

lol just realized, page 181 u guys did well...


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Feb 11, 2007)

Yeah 181 isn't that bad at all.  ^_^


----------



## dilbot (Feb 11, 2007)

btw how many posts you got in this thread? will be interesting....

i got 161 posts ummm.....162, easily the most ive posted in a single thread


----------



## Konoha (Feb 11, 2007)

154 posts  yet


----------



## kchi55 (Feb 11, 2007)

come to think of it.. i've never posted in this thread before.
die thread die.


----------



## Konoha (Feb 11, 2007)

^^ROFL  3days to go to the officially fillers ends


----------



## no-yes (Feb 12, 2007)

I haven't been here for several days, anybody know abaut some news?


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Feb 12, 2007)

Konoha said:


> ^^ROFL  3days to go to the officially fillers ends



I sure can't wait for that day to come, I only wish that it came sooner


----------



## Kei Kurono (Feb 12, 2007)

It's better for it to be sooner than later


----------



## Konoha (Feb 12, 2007)

maybe later as 2 days here  im glad im in kuwait the time is earlier  just late from japan for exact 6 hours  and early than USA in 6 Hours  im in the middle of the world


----------



## Kool ka lang (Feb 12, 2007)

About freakin' time.

If the fillers were something better, we'd have a tribute or memorial or something, but it's filler, so no special treatment.


----------



## k4polo (Feb 12, 2007)

haha I watch alot of animes , And I am generally and accepting of many things such as dub for instance. I havent seen the fillers but I probably watch them anyways. Its impossible for me to hate things anime related. There is probably not alot of people like me in the world XD. I just cant see where the absolute hatred of fillers but thats me.


----------



## Konoha (Feb 12, 2007)

Filler Tribute 
FILLERS SUCK


----------



## Katon_Chidori (Feb 12, 2007)

Konoha, how is it in Kuwait? Has the war in Iraq done anything to affect you so far? Sry for being so off topic lol but hey im just lookin out for the kid;s health. Anyways i cant wait for the opening episode, the song, the characters, EVERYTHING!  Thank you Jesus, Allah, God, Abraham, Moses, Buddha, Zeus, Rah, Set, Odin, and all the other gods that i dont feel like talkin aboot. Sry later guys. DIDNT U LOVE ME FASTER THAN THE DEVIL? RUN ME, STRAIGHT INTO THE GROUND? (Love and Memories by O.A.R. DL IT! Kurwa jego mac! <-----For Slovakian eyes only


----------



## Konoha (Feb 12, 2007)

Katon_Chidori said:


> Konoha, how is it in Kuwait? Has the war in Iraq done anything to affect you so far? Sry for being so off topic lol but hey im just lookin out for the kid;s health. Anyways i cant wait for the opening episode, the song, the characters, EVERYTHING! Thank you Jesus, Allah, God, Abraham, Moses, Buddha, Zeus, Rah, Set, Odin, and all the other gods that i dont feel like talkin aboot. Sry later guys. DIDNT U LOVE ME FASTER THAN THE DEVIL? RUN ME, STRAIGHT INTO THE GROUND? (Love and Memories by O.A.R. DL IT! Kurwa jego mac! <-----For Slovakian eyes only


 ROFL dude kuwait is perfectly safe and were far away from the war anyway thank god for that  damn i hate fillers


----------



## Djuin (Feb 13, 2007)

k4polo said:


> haha I watch alot of animes , And I am generally and accepting of many things such as dub for instance. I havent seen the fillers but I probably watch them anyways. Its impossible for me to hate things anime related. There is probably not alot of people like me in the world XD. I just cant see where the absolute hatred of fillers but thats me.



Ok the key phrase here is that, you havn't seen the filler, i too used to be just like you, but after having spent so long with the characters (pre filler) and getting way into the whole world they are in, the after about 50 episodes of filler you feel like the rug has been pulled from under your feet, its just soooo awfull, and again belive me i love wierd and dumb anime stuff usually too, like Urusei Yatsura (thouse obnoxious alians), but this was just to much, oh dude like a great comparison is like in star wars, how they tried to make up for a lack of chewbacka with jar jar binxs, tell me that didn't cheepen the whole thing.  i even tried really hard to watch all the filler, but i just couldn't stomack the last 2 arcs, people have said that the last one with gara wasn't bad, but i just couldn't do it any more, but i do feel i need to ask if i should at least watch the last episode of that arc, the one before this comming episode?  like is there any way a sence of a tie in from it, or should i just start from this next episode?


----------



## Konoha (Feb 13, 2007)

2 days and 1 hour left for shippuden the raw damn wouldnt be kewl if fillers never happend ?


----------



## dilbot (Feb 13, 2007)

heres a question.... how many filller EPISODES you must watch in sequence to go absolutely insane? no bathroom breaks, phone or any, jsut straight up one after another


----------



## Konoha (Feb 13, 2007)

just watch the moving center arc when the princes waves at naruto i guess 191 or 192 its a hentai style :S


----------



## Soulbadguy (Feb 13, 2007)

how it feel so weird that every ones really waiting for the next naruto ep(i havent used naruto+ep in a long time)


----------



## Soulbadguy (Feb 13, 2007)

how it feel so weird that every ones really waiting for the next naruto ep(i havent used naruto+ep in a long time)


----------



## MadeUpFacts (Feb 16, 2007)

*when will the fillers return?*

I miss them so much already


----------



## Zombiegeddon (Feb 16, 2007)

Yeah, I know man. Fuck Naruto Shinppuudin. 

FILLERSSSSS!!!!!


----------



## Acidblood7 (Feb 16, 2007)

Fillers will start after
*Spoiler*: __ 



 the Failed rescue of sasuke arc ends. Since they foreshadowed that.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 16, 2007)

Acidblood7, put that in spoiler tags. If you haven't read the manga, you don't know the conclusion of the arc yet.


----------



## Mintaka (Feb 16, 2007)

RETURN!!!!????

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!

ANYTHING BUT THAT!!!!

*hides under bed*

I hope they never return I can see it now The chase after inari in a speedo arc.  Well that is if studio peirre is in charge of things again.


----------



## Rikimaru (Feb 16, 2007)

Needz moar Tiger Mizuki.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Feb 16, 2007)

Ok edited my post ^_^


----------



## ensain22 (Feb 16, 2007)

if another long filler arc starts then i'm just gonna start reading....


----------



## Faisalz (Feb 16, 2007)

Rofl, i gotta say i expected some funny topics about shippuuden, but i never saw this one coming, lozl


----------



## Sakura (Feb 16, 2007)

What.the.fuck.


----------



## Konoha (Feb 16, 2007)

Noo No more filler  i lost my smartness


----------



## Lemonade (Feb 16, 2007)

I haven't watched enough of them to miss them !


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Feb 16, 2007)

Noooooooooo... no... more.. fillers.. argh!!!!!   may them never return!!!!!!


----------



## Maverick (Feb 16, 2007)

Fillers ftw.


----------



## koao (Feb 16, 2007)

some fillers are in ep 1 (i.e. konohamaru with the cats)


----------



## AsunA (Feb 16, 2007)

For the love of God.. Shippuuden just started and.. we're talking about fillers already? O_O"


----------



## Oompje (Feb 16, 2007)

lmao'd @ thread title  

I hope we won't see any fillers any time soon though


----------



## Instant Karma (Feb 16, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!


Plsssssss, let's just forget about that for the time being and cross that bridge when the time comes. 


I don't want to know when frankly *covers eyes*.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Feb 16, 2007)

If you look at it they already got a big chunk of lead starting with the story arc, so they will catch up to the manga fast.

Hopefully it will take like 2-3 months to catch up to the Foreshadowing we saw in Episode 1 today.

By then the manga should be a bit far out enough to maybe for the animators to start on the next arcs, and we wont have too many fillers to deal with.


----------



## raxor (Feb 16, 2007)

Yeah, gief m3h m0r af 'dem fill4rs n0w plox!!!

Or not...


----------



## bancy (Feb 16, 2007)

Oh god. I can't even want them back as a joke.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 16, 2007)

If Naruto gets another time skip we'll ge more fillers.


----------



## Sasuke X (Feb 16, 2007)

When Studio Pierrot run out of manga chapters to animate.

...We should all start praying the manga finishes before the anime catches up.


----------



## PradaBrada (Feb 16, 2007)

Sasuke X said:


> When Studio Pierrot run out of manga chapters to animate.
> 
> ...We should all start praying the manga finishes before the anime catches up.



Hell no we shouldn't.
That would mean Naruto is ending in two years or so.

And btw, there was alot of filler in these first two eps, for example the entire Team Ebisu mission and report of it to the Hokage and that Sakura was gonna get the daily returns from Izumo and Kotetsu.

Not the crappy filler we're used to, but filler nonetheless.


----------



## Ha-ri (Feb 16, 2007)

If anyone says the f-word and naruto in the same sentence one more time I will personal come to everyone of your houses and shoot you.


----------



## Mek Blaze (Feb 16, 2007)

Plz don't get me the thoughts of shippuuden ruined by fillers...


----------



## Sasuke X (Feb 16, 2007)

PradaBrada said:


> Hell no we shouldn't.
> That would mean Naruto is ending in two years or so.
> 
> And btw, there was alot of filler in these first two eps, for example the entire Team Ebisu mission and report of it to the Hokage and that Sakura was gonna get the daily returns from Izumo and Kotetsu.
> ...



I'm only sharing my anime only opinion, I'm not trying to represent the manga readers. I wouldn't be able to stick with Naruto through another two year filler hell. >_<

I didn't mind the Konohamaru part, mainly due to it being the first time I'd seen the older version of him. I liked the way it showed Konohamaru (aka: Naruto the second) doing one of the first missions Naruto ever did; rescuing the cat who likes escaping constantly, it showed how Naruto has seems to have matured since back when he did that mission.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 16, 2007)

Ha-ri said:


> If anyone says the f-word and naruto in the same sentence one more time I will personal come to everyone of your houses and shoot you.


What about saying them in the same post but seperate sentences?

Anway all anime needs filler to balence it out, heck Pokemon episodes that dont have Captures, Evolution, Contests, Gyms, Frontier Brains or League battles are usually filler. Of course thats a different situation to Naruto, but still additional footage and story are needed as not all of what is in the manga makes it to the screens.


----------



## Arfus (Feb 16, 2007)

*will fillers come back?*

will fillers come back?


----------



## Sakura (Feb 16, 2007)

Yes, when Kishimoto starts getting lazy with the manga.

Now, stop asking.


----------



## Pugthug (Feb 16, 2007)

Someone should do a montage of the last series of fillers. I would love to see it


----------



## PradaBrada (Feb 16, 2007)

in b4 trash


----------



## Belbwadous (Feb 16, 2007)

*Why many fillers before part 2?*

I wonder why they did add a lot of fillers before part 2?


----------



## Kaminari (Feb 16, 2007)

So they wouldn't catch up to the manga. It's commen sense.


----------



## PradaBrada (Feb 16, 2007)

It's better not knowing, just forget about it.


----------



## FrostXian (Feb 16, 2007)

Aliens who control japanese government commanded so.


----------



## PradaBrada (Feb 16, 2007)

Kaminari said:


> So they wouldn't catch up to the manga. It's commen sense.



no, it isn't if you've never hearda the manga before, or the term filler.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Feb 16, 2007)

Just look at this way. We wont be seeing fillers for a while ... correction~ FOR A LONG TIME


----------



## Kelci (Feb 16, 2007)

So they won't catch up to the manga and thus we'd have to go throw another year or two with Shippuden fillers.


----------



## SumDumGai (Feb 16, 2007)

PradaBrada said:


> no, it isn't if you've never hearda the manga before, or the term filler.



It's pretty close to commen sense when the Manga section is about an inch above the TV section on a computer screen and the word filler is used in about 1 out of 3 posts.


----------



## Lemonade (Feb 16, 2007)

The anime was catching up with manga~~i think one episode is equal to two chapters in the manga or so~~


----------



## Grrblt (Feb 16, 2007)

The reason you had to endure two years of filler before this is because they packed too much canon material into the earlier episodes. They're not going to do the same mistake again, so, they add small bits of filler here and there instead.


----------



## Rynoa (Feb 16, 2007)

the fillers never died, but i liked ALL the fillers in shipuden first episode.

if they stay like that, i won't mind them at all. it makes the serie worth watching


----------



## Zenou (Feb 10, 2008)

> Where did the Kakashi Gaiden Story Arc begin?


It never did.


----------



## geG (Feb 10, 2008)

They skipped Kakashi Gaiden 

also lol necrobump


----------



## Bill (Feb 11, 2008)

Dattebayo

New episodes are up to Sai and Sasuke right now.


----------



## Vangelis (Feb 11, 2008)

Fillers were relevant, I just didnt enjoy them that much.


----------



## TheHolyDarkness (Feb 11, 2008)

Zeno said:


> It never did.



*CRAP!* 

Oh well. 	

Excuse me for the necrobump from this necro noob here. I'm _v e r y_  far behind on the anime as you can tell. Damn.

So which episode does the post-time skip start again? 

I feel so confusedzulled right now.  My coffin had a lot of dust in it. *cough cough*  Excuse this old geezer if I'm little lost. 

~TheHolyDarkness Out~


----------



## Zenou (Feb 11, 2008)

Er, it begins at episode 1.

Of Shatpooden.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Feb 11, 2008)

TheHolyDarkness said:


> *CRAP!*
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> ...



They renamed part 2 so it's not part of the normal series 1 numbering system.

Episode numbers start from 1 and is now up to 46 or whatever it was.

Naruto Shippuuden 1, 2, 3 etc.


----------



## TheHolyDarkness (Feb 11, 2008)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> They renamed part 2 so it's not part of the normal series 1 numbering system.
> 
> Episode numbers start from 1 and is now up to 46 or whatever it was.
> 
> Naruto Shippuuden 1, 2, 3 etc.



Bleh. Ok thanks. Anywho, my question is answered now. Thanks.

I can finally let this ancient thread I started rest in piece. 

::lets thread die::

~TheHolyDarkness Out~


----------



## Shoddragon (Feb 24, 2008)

I feel bad the the dub watchers that are now starting to get into dubbed fillers.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 26, 2008)

All of them were bad


----------



## 3D Master (Feb 26, 2008)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> All of them were bad




Most of them still better than part 2/shipuuden, so...


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 26, 2008)

Die Filters                       .


----------



## Trivub (Feb 26, 2008)

metronomy said:


> 139 all in all, was actually not a bad episode at all.



what are you talking about? Naruto had a strange out of character face the entire episode. no kidding, you know what I mean the faces that they put up in silly situations. 
i didn't like that episode at all.


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Feb 26, 2008)

fillers suck


----------



## Mystique inactive (Feb 26, 2008)

I agree many of the fillers weren't grea, but some of them had some good episodes :/


----------



## Dark Ascendant (Feb 26, 2008)

3D Master said:


> Most of them still better than part 2/shipuuden, so...



Cause god know it was so entertaining to watch Naruto pee on Ino and outrun ninja postmen.


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Feb 26, 2008)

Alia said:


> I agree many of the fillers weren't grea, but some of them had some good episodes :/



So...by good do you mean having one of Naruto's missions failed because he farted?  Or when they turned the first villian ever into tony the tiger?

fillers suck total ass, sorry.  I hate them so much...they distroy Kishimoto's work.


----------



## Mystique inactive (Feb 26, 2008)

AngstyUchiha said:


> So...by good do you mean having one of Naruto's missions failed because he farted?  Or when they turned the first villian ever into tony the tiger?
> 
> fillers suck total ass, sorry.  I hate them so much...they distroy Kishimoto's work.



No, I believe it was won of the ones where there was a guy with a jutsu that controlled water vapor. 

Kishimoto didn't make them


----------



## Razza (Feb 26, 2008)

Dark Ascendant said:


> Cause god know it was so entertaining to watch Naruto pee on Ino and outrun ninja postmen.



It was entertaining in that it was retarded. Would you rather have that or entire episodes that fail to advance a rather simple plots with equal or worse animation 90% of the time and manage to make the act of jumping look like a laborious ordeal? 

The fillers were more entertaining that the current crap that's going on.


----------

